# Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [OOC]



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, aka Caerth
@Neurotic, Maur
@MetaVoid, aka Litrix
@Scotley, aka Phar
@ScottDeWar_jr, aka Quinn
@Tellerian Hawke, aka Angus

Main NPC: Aureus

Cheers!

Robert B.

Rogue's Gallery thread in the World of Kulan forum.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm waiting for you guys.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, off we go, then.


----------



## Scotley

Oddly enough I did not get the notification that you mentioned me. Let me test:  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to get a post up later on tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Oddly enough I did not get the notification that you mentioned me. Let me test:  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]



Did it work?


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Did it work?




No, not sure what's up.


----------



## Scotley

So, is there enough light for low light?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So, is there enough light for low light?



No. It's pitch black in this area. The group has seen scones for torches on the walls by they have all been empty.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I didn't get the mention notification either.

I get the strangest feeling we are walking out of a frying pan [bat swarm] and into the fire [rat swarm]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
 @_*Scott DeWar*_


----------



## Scotley

That time the notification worked. Who's got a light? I have a cantrip, but in 3.5 it will be a temporary solution.


----------



## JustinCase

Nope, no light spells. Torches could work, but so near to a flock of bats? 

Is it a_ flock_ of bats? A gaggle? A troupe?


----------



## Scott DeWar

colony of bats. I looked it up:

https://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+a+group+of+bats+called&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Nope, no light spells. Torches could work, but so near to a flock of bats?
> 
> Is it a_ flock_ of bats? A gaggle? A troupe?



I just checked, Lorien has an everburning torch.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION], are you still interested in this game?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've been feeling ill lately. Hopefully, this week will be better.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus slinks behind the party feeling much more comfortable with fewer eyes on her. She mentally thanks Cruel Justice for aiding her in her attempt to disappear.









*OOC:*


Move Silently: 1D20+18 = [7]+18 = 25


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus slinks behind the party feeling much more comfortable with fewer eyes on her. She mentally thanks Cruel Justice for aiding her in her attempt to disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Move Silently: 1D20+18 = [7]+18 = 25



Uhm, wrong thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION], just spend time to get well. No 'overdoing it' allowed.


----------



## Thateous

Oh poop

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

To enter the tight passage is an Escape Artist check (DC 15). The side passages 10-feet beyond the opening are tougher to traverse (DC 20). The PCs can choose to take 20 but it will be very noisy and take considerable time to move into the passage.


----------



## Thateous

Is there an assist action i can take to make it easier for my less that dexterous counterparts?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Is there an assist action i can take to make it easier for my less that dexterous counterparts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



I'm not sure if Aid Another should apply to a Escape Artist check, but we'll say it does. But you can only do it for one PC. Trying to help multiple characters through is to difficult due to the tight spaces.


----------



## Knightfall

Roll initiative.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Rolls*
Dire Rat (entangled/trapped): 1d20+3=4
Rat: 1d20+2=13


----------



## Knightfall

1st Group of Dire Rats: 1d20+3=17
2nd Group of Dire Rats: 1d20+3=11
Rat Swarm: 1d20+2=5


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (1st Round)*
Quinn: 20 (readied action)
Lorien: 1d20+7=17
1st Group of Dire Rats: 17 (entangled, as per _web_ spell's description)
Rat, Normal: 13 (entangled, as per _web_ spell's description)
2nd Group of Dire Rats: 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Aureus: 10 (total defense)
Caerth: 9 (readied action)
Rat Swarm: 5 (entangled, as per _web_ spell's description)
Phar: 4 (readied action)
Dire Rat: 4 (entangled/immobilized)


----------



## Knightfall

*Saving Throws vs. Web spell (-2 circumstance penalty)*
1st Group of Dire Rats: 1d20+5-2=19 (saves)
2nd Group of Dire Rats: 1d20+5-2=7 (failed)
Rat Swarm: 1d20+6-2=21 (saves)


----------



## JustinCase

Oh sorry, I posted in the IC thread without realizing we should roll initiative. 

Init Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn Inagui, Gadiator

inishkative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], making sure you saw my call for initiative rolls.

I can roll for you guys if you want?


----------



## Thateous

Oh poops you can roll for me. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, with the gentle glow from the hilt of cruel justice, can Quinn see anything else?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Oh poops you can roll for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Aureus: 1d20+4=10


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> So, with the gentle glow from the hilt of cruel justice, can Quinn see anything else?



Quinn can barely see his hands in front of his face with Aureus standing right next to him.


----------



## Thateous

For clarification, are we still near the bats?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> For clarification, are we still near the bats?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rolling initiative for Phar:* 1d20+3=4


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're up first, yet Quinn can't really see anything. You can choose to delay or ready an action for when there is more light.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ready an action for when there is more light works perfect for me. Now I shall return to my BBQ bacon mushroom colby burger.


----------



## Knightfall

*Escape Artist Checks*
1st Group of Dire Rats: 1d20+3=12 (cannot move forward)
Rat, Normal: 1d20+2=15 (retreats 5 feet)
2nd Group of Dire Rats: 1d20+3=13 (still immobilized)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Scotley

Also holding until there is room to act.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Two)*
Lorien: 17
Quinn: 17
1st Group of Dire Rats: 17 (entangled)
Rat, Normal: 13 (fleeing down side corridor)
2nd Group of Dire Rats: 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Aureus: 10 (total defense)
Caerth: 9 (readied action)
Rat Swarm: 5 (entangled)
Phar: 4 (readied action)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Phar's _web_ spell is keeping the rats from moving forward, so far. (I haven't rolled well for my Escape Artist checks.)


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so Phar's _web_ spell is keeping the rats from moving forward, so far. (I haven't rolled well for my Escape Artist checks.)




Awe now, don't steel Phar's glory. They are super strong webs due to his superior understanding of such magic...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Awe now, don't steel Phar's glory. They are super strong webs due to his superior understanding of such magic...




I declare


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I`m stressing out about mice (well, at least one) being in my apartment. I haven`t been able to concentrate on much else.


----------



## JustinCase

Good luck with that! Mice are annoying.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you still going to hold off until the rats come closer? Or are you going to have Quinn move back with the group and then ready an action again?
_____________________________________

FYI, I talked to Trogdor on Facebook. He doesn't have access to his EN World account right now (and is going through some stuff). So, until further notice, I'm going to continue to run Lorien.


----------



## Scott DeWar

He can't see wher4e he is now, so he will move back to the rest of the party where he is able to see at least.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> He can't see wher4e he is now, so he will move back to the rest of the party where he is able to see at least.



Lorien just stepped back and took out his everburning torch. Quinn can now see the rats.


----------



## Scott DeWar

having internet instability issues. Heck, I don't even know if I can post this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Attack and damage

spiked chain attack +14/+9 damage 2d4+7
Attack/Damage 10 ft reach: 1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34120+9 = 120+9 = 129 I missed a "d " on the second attack, so ignore the 129 thing

crit confirm Crit Confirm: 1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28

attack 2 Attack/Damage 10 ft reach: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21

Damage 1; crit damage; Damage 2: 2D4+7 = [1, 1]+7 = 9; 2D4+7 = [1, 1]+7 = 9; 2D4+7 = [2, 3]+7 = 12

that might kill one or two


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> that might kill one or two



It does indeed.


----------



## Knightfall

Three of the dire rats made their escape artist check and move 10 feet towards the PCs. [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], Quinn gets an AoO with his spiked chain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

AOO

AOO: 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24;2D4+7 = [2, 1]+7 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> AOO
> 
> AOO: 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24;2D4+7 = [2, 1]+7 = 10



That kills a third dire rat.

The other two are now clear of the _web_ spell and can attack on their next turn.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], is Aureus going to stay in total defense?


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], if Aureus stays in total defense then you're up with Caerth.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus has 0 ranged options so until they come out she will stay in total defense.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Three)*
Lorien: 17
Quinn: 17
2nd Group of Dire Rats: 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Aureus: 10 (total defense)
Caerth: 9 (readied action)
Rat Swarm: 5 (entangled)
Phar: 4 (readied action)

Okay, so the rat swarm is trying to retreat back into the narrow passages, away from the PCs. The 5 trapped dire rats are still trying to free themselves and move forward towards the PCs. They are considered flat-footed and if they can't get free, the PCs won't have to worry about being attacked this round. The other group of dire rats are now all dead.

FYI... Caerth can tell that the behavior of the dire rats is unusual for what has happened to them. Something is driving them forward and it isn't hunger.


----------



## Knightfall

*Escape Artist Checks (DC 25)*
Dire Rat #1: 1d20+3=17 (failure)
Dire Rat #2: 1d20+3=8 (failure)
Dire Rat #3: 1d20+3=9 (failure)

*Escape Artist Check (DC 10)*
Rat Swarm: 1d20+3=12 (partial success, cannot move foward, retreats away from PCs)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] and [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your actions.


----------



## JustinCase

Can Caerth reach them with his spear, or are they too far away?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Can Caerth reach them with his spear, or are they too far away?



They are only 10 feet away.

Give me a Dex check (DC 5) to keep your spear from getting caught in the web.


----------



## JustinCase

Dex: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Bat swarm Initiative roll for round #4: 1d20+2=22


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Four)*
Bat Swarm #1: 22
Lorien: 17
Quinn: 17
Dire Rats (x2): 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Aureus: 10 (total defense)
Caerth: 9
Phar: 4
Rat Swarm: 3

There will be a second swarm of bats that will spiral down from the top of the cavern two rounds (6) from now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

crap


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> crap




Guano!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC: I don't suppose there is a door or other barrier we can close?



Nothing nearby. The closest closable door is the back the way you came across the chasm's stone bridge and back into the tower.


----------



## Knightfall

*Swarm damage:* [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

The bat swarm fills a 10-foot space. That's four of the PCs, as long as they are retreating together. I'm assuming that Lorien and Phar are standing near each other while Caerth and Quinn are standing next to each other. Aureus is likely slinking around on her on, as usual. I'm thinknig she won't be an apparent target unless she attacks. ( [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], I need a hide check.)

I'm going to say the bat swarm is going to go after Lorien and Phar whiel the rat swarm is going to go after Caerth and Quinn.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus attempts to minimize her presence as the swarms approach.








*OOC:*


Hide: 1D20+18 = [18]+18 = 36








Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus attempts to minimize her presence as the swarms approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hide: 1D20+18 = [18]+18 = 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Rolled a Natural 20 on my Spot check, so the rat swarm will go at either Caerth and Quinn or at Aureus. Rolling 1d4, if I get a 4 it is Aureus.

[roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], Quinn is up. There is now plenty of light for him, although with Caerth's warning that weapons won't work, he'll need a lit torch to hurt either of the two swarms.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rat crap and bat guano ! ! ! ! This is embarrassing: no torches,  no oil, no alchemist's fire! How effective is a net on a swarm?


----------



## JustinCase

I guess that would depend on how fine the net is?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> rat crap and bat guano ! ! ! ! This is embarrassing: no torches,  no oil, no alchemist's fire! How effective is a net on a swarm?



As written, the net isn't going to do anything to the swarm. There are just too many rats. More than likely, you'll just piss them off even more.


----------



## Knightfall

And Lorien only has his everburning torch. No regular torches or lanterns. Maybe his Bardic singing will do something. I'll have to check.


----------



## Scott DeWar

a gladiator net, and they would just chew through that.

So, I have nada, nuttin


----------



## Thateous

Swarms are killer in 3.5. I, as a rogue, have zero answers. I think we should leave.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> a gladiator net, and they would just chew through that.
> 
> So, I have nada, nuttin



It looks like, from the PC sheets on the Rogues Gallery, that Phar is the only with with torches. He has two.



Thateous said:


> Swarms are killer in 3.5. I, as a rogue, have zero answers. I think we should leave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Likely a good idea.


----------



## Knightfall

Dire Rat #1 (webbed): Escape Artist check (DC 25): [roll0]
Dire Rat #2 (webbed): Escape Artist check (DC 25): [roll1]

Since Quinn and Aureus probably can't do anything to hurt the swarms, Caerth is up next. [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], what spells do you have?


 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your up next after that. FYI, you might want to pass one of your torches to someone else.


----------



## Knightfall

Suggestion: _gust of wind_ vs. the bats.


----------



## JustinCase

Hmm, gust of wind is actually a pretty good idea... If that doesn't work, he'll use wild shape next round.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Hmm, gust of wind is actually a pretty good idea... If that doesn't work, he'll use wild shape next round.



I forgot to include this in what Caerth would have known when dealing with a swarm of flying creatures...

_"Swarms made up of Diminutive or Fine creatures are susceptible to high winds such as that created by a gust of wind spell. For purposes of determining the effects of wind on a swarm, treat the swarm as a creature of the same size as its constituent creatures."_ -SRD


----------



## Knightfall

*Fortitude Save vs. Gust of Wind* [DC 15]
Bat Swarm > [roll0]
Lorien > [roll1]
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], roll a Fortitude save for Phar. If he fails, he cannot move towards Caerth, plus he has a -4 penalty on ranged attacks and Listen checks for 1 round.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], the rat swarm is going to be coming after Aureus this round. You still have an action. Caerth just blew away the bat swarm from the opening of the cavern. but Aureus would have to go through the _gust of wind_ spell (Fortitude save, DC 15).

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar. He needs to make a Fortitude save vs. the _gust of wind_. But, at least there aren't any more bats biting him.


----------



## Thateous

Do i need to tumble away or just run and make the dc

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Do i need to tumble away or just run and make the dc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



I think you have to run. I don't think you can Tumble through a Gust of Wind spell.


----------



## Thateous

Oh i was more worried about the swarm.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Oh i was more worried about the swarm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Well, the swarm hasn't moved into your space yet and it isn't blocking your egress from the cavern. It is coming after you, so it might move towards the opening of the cavern after you move, which would take it through Caerth and Quinn and them Lorien and Phar, if they don't move out of the way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn will attempt egress ASAP


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn will attempt egress ASAP



Taknig contol of Phar for this round.

Fortitude saving throw > [roll0] vs. DC 15 (failed)

He might try to dig out a torch for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, would Phar have to make a Concentration check to cast a spell?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Screen shot of Concentration ,D20srd.  :


----------



## Thateous

Average is good for once. Would you like me to go ahead and post my exit stage left or do you plan to wrap everyones movements up into one post?


Aureus Fort Save: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Average is good for once. Would you like me to go ahead and post my exit stage left or do you plan to wrap everyones movements up into one post?
> 
> 
> Aureus Fort Save: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15



Go ahead and post it yourself.


----------



## Knightfall

Checking to see if [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] is getting notifications properly. If he doesn't reply by the end of the day, I'm going to have Phar cast a spell.

Concentration Check (DC 15) > [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Phar casts fireball vs. the rat swarm. He makes sure to place the spell where it won't hit Caerth.

[roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, forgot to take into account Phar's Practiced Spellcaster feat, so 7d6, add [roll0]

Rat Swarm's Reflex save > [roll1] vs. DC 20


----------



## Knightfall

Plus, swarms take + 50% damage from area effect spells, so 33 points of fire damage v. the rat swarm.

It disperses.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bat Swarm #2:* Initiative Roll > [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Rounds Five and Six)*
Bat Swarm #1: 22 (fled to chasm but not 100% dispersed, rd. 5)
Bat Swarm #2: 20 (swarms on rd. 6)
Lorien: 17 (caught in _gust of wind_ until it ends, delaying)
Dire Rat: 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Dire Rat: 11 (frees itself in rd. 6, still entangled until it clears the _web_)
Caerth: 9 (_gust of wind_ ends on his turn, rd. 5)
Aureus: 8 (exited cavern, rd. 4)
Quinn: 8 (exited cavern, rd. 4)
Phar: 4 (caught in _gust of wind_ until it ends)
Rat Swarm: 3 (dispersed)

I'm assuming the PCs won't make any offensive attacks until the 2nd bat swarm descends on them in round 6 or if the two dire rats get loose*. (It isn't obvious that the remaining bats are going to swarm. Characters can roll a Knowledge [Nature] check, DC 10, to see the signs that the other bats are going to attack.)

Both Lorien and Phar take 1 point of bleeding damage in rounds 5 and 6, until successful Heal check or magically healed of at least 1 point. Lorien will wait until the gust of wind disperses before acting.

*Rolling that in my next post.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dire Rats try to get free...*
*DR#1:* Round 5 > Strength check (DC 20) [roll0]; Round 6 (if required) > Escape Artist check (DC 25) [roll1]

*DR#2:* Round 5 > Strength check (DC 20) [roll2]; Round 6 (if required) > Escape Artist check (DC 25) [roll3]


----------



## Knightfall

Second dire rat rolled a natural 20 on it's escape artist check to break free in round 6. It will  escape the _web_ spell then.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting?


----------



## JustinCase

I'm not sure whose turn it is. Is it mine? Because I don't know what else I can do against these swarms...


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'm not sure whose turn it is. Is it mine? Because I don't know what else I can do against these swarms...



Well, I want you guys to consider actions for round 5 before I go on to round 6. Phar's fireball took out the rat swarm. The first bat swarm is fleeing to the chasm and the second bat swarm attacks at the top of round 6.

You could try to hits the dire rats but that would mean moving deeper into the cavern not out of it.

*EDIT:* Unfortunately, call lightning takes one round to cast, but I would consider it an area spell since 'All creatures adjacent to the square the bolt landed in are dealt 1 point of electrical damage per caster level'.

Entangle might be a better choice. Caerth has that memorized too. He could cast it before the bats swarm as long as recognizes the risk. Most of the bats are still clinging to the ceiling. That Knowledge (nature) check I noted. previously.


----------



## Knightfall

And, I would say it is your turn. Lorien is delaying until the _gust of wind_ ends. The dire rat doesn't get loose until round 6.


----------



## JustinCase

Knowledge (nature): [roll0]

Could I place the Entangle spell so none of us are caught in it but just the swarm?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Knowledge (nature): [roll0]
> 
> Could I place the Entangle spell so none of us are caught in it but just the swarm?



You can place it on the ceiling where the bats currently are. That would trap them up there and give the PCs time to retreat. Note that Reflex negates. Instead of saving just once, I'm going to have the bats save in four groups. Only if all four saves are successful, will the bats swarm. If one, two, or three save, the PCs will just have to deal with a handful of individual bats instead of a swarm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn will still get the flock out.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, would Phar have to make a Concentration check to cast a spell?




I would think so. I'll go for a torch.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Checking to see if [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] is getting notifications properly. If he doesn't reply by the end of the day, I'm going to have Phar cast a spell.
> 
> Concentration Check (DC 15) > [roll0]




I have not gotten any notifications in over a week. Very frustrating. Sorry for disappearing.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I have not gotten any notifications in over a week. Very frustrating. Sorry for disappearing.



No worries. I've been handling your PC. I had him make that Concentration check and he cast a fireball into the rats, dispersing them.


----------



## Scotley

Heh, Phar seems to do better without me. How embarrassing. 

Thank you!


----------



## Knightfall

*Group saves (x4) for bats vs. Entangle spell (DC 14)*
[roll0], [roll1], [roll2], [roll3]


----------



## Knightfall

Three successes and a failure. So, Caerth gets just enough of the bats with his spell to keep them from swarming. The PCs will instead have to deal with [roll0] hostile bats


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Six [Updated])*
Bat Swarm #1: 22 (retreated)
Bats (x12): 20 (cannot damage PCs)
Dire Bats (x2): 13
Dire Rat: 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Dire Rat: 11 (entangled)
Caerth: 9
Lorien: 8 (singing, Inspire Courage)
Aureus: 8 (out of cavern)
Quinn: 8 (out of cavern)
Phar: 4


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, Scotley, Phar is taking one point of bleeding damage per round from the initial attack of the 1st bat swarm. Starting in round 4 I believe.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, okay, so regular bats don't have any attacks. Didn't realize that, so the bats will simply flap around the heads of the PCs. It's annoying but the bat's can't hurt the PCs while not swarming. However, I'm going to say two dire bats swoop down, as well. 

*Initiative roll*
Dire bats (x2): [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

The dire bats have soft cover (+4 to Ac vs. ranged attacks) from the PCs due to the number of regular bats flapping around but only for round 6. The regular bats will either fly away down the corridor or back up to the ceiling on round 7.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks*
Dire bat #1 vs. Caerth: Bite > [roll0]
Dire bat #2 vs. Phar: Bite > [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], you're up next, again.  [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you're up after that.

EDiT: Instead, Lorien is going to Inspire Courage starting this round (+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls).


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Casting Summon Nature's Ally to summon an air elemental. If I'm not mistaken, it can act immediately. I'd like for it to attack the bats, especially the dire ones.



The casting time for the spell is 1 round, so it can act immediately on your next turn.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], your action for Aureus. She now has opponents she can hit in melee (back in the cavern). Note that the dire bats are large creatures, so they have reach. She can tumble in if you want.


----------



## Thateous

What about the dire bats? And did anyone engage the rats in melee yet?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> What about the dire bats? And did anyone engage the rats in melee yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Is that supposed to say, 'What about the dire rats?'

No one has engaged with the dire rats. The one dire rat that breaks free of the _web_ spell in this round (finally!) still has to make at least DC 15 on a Reflex save next round to move 5 feet through the web and out into the cavern. The other dire rat is still immobilized.


----------



## Thateous

I seem to have lost/unsubscribed from the rg thread for this game. Question, is Aureus a custom race or is she in a book?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> I seem to have lost/unsubscribed from the rg thread for this game. Question, is Aureus a custom race or is she in a book?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Her race was a custom built based on the Mystaran race.

Here's the rogue's gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?250956-Rogues-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!

I always forget that it isn't easy to find sicne it's in the World of Kulan Community Forum.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've added those two links to the first post of this thread, so if you lose the link again, you can find it quickly and easily.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], also take a look at thisp ost on my Kulam monster thread: HUTAAKAN (OF HARQUAL)


----------



## Knightfall

So, [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you're still up. Attacking the dire bats? Going back deep into the cavern to engage the dire rat? (That would be a double move to reach the dire rat.)


----------



## Thateous

Dire bats it is. Posting now. There are bats right?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Dire bats it is. Posting now. There are bats right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



Yes, there are two of them.

You going to tumble in?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'll be away from my PC for part of the afternoon, so I likely won't reply until after watching The Expanse tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn's attack roll: [roll]1d20+15[/roll]; Damage > [roll]2d4+8[/roll]


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn's attack roll:* [roll0]
*Damage:* [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Seven)*
Dire Bats (x2): 13
Dire Rat #1: 11 (entangled/immobilized)
Dire Rat #2: 11 (entangled)
Caerth: 9 (wild shaped in constrictor snake, readied action)
Air Elemental: 9 (summoned by Caerth)
Lorien: 8 (stops singing [Inspire Courage lasts 5 more rounds])
Aureus: 8
Quinn: 8
Phar: 4

Dire Rat #1: Escape Artist Check (DC 25): [roll0]
Dire Rat #2: Escape Artist Check (DC 10): [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Dire Bat #1 vs. Caerth: [roll0] (hit, possible crit.)
Dire Bat #2 vs.Aureus: [roll1] (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

Possible Critical Hit vs. Caerth: Confirm Roll > [roll0] (confirmed)


----------



## Knightfall

Bite Damage vs. Caerth: [roll0]
Bite Damage vs. Aureus: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION],

Since Caerth took 15 points of damage before his full-round action spell was completed, he has to make a Concentration check (DC 25, 10 + 15 damage) or his summoning will fail.


----------



## JustinCase

Concentration check: [roll0]


----------



## JustinCase

Okay, so Caerth doesn't make the spell, then turns into a snake that has (slightly) worse stats than him. Although it makes sense from a roleplaying perspective, it's not very smart playing on my behalf.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you're action for Aureus who just took 10 points of damage from one of the dire bats.


----------



## Knightfall

Dire Bat #1: AoO vs. Lorien > [roll]1d20+5)[/roll]


----------



## Knightfall

Dire Bat #1: AoO vs. Lorien > [roll0] (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien: Attacks dire bat that hit Caerth > [roll0]


----------



## Thateous

Is actually possible to get a sneak attack on these things?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Damage: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Is actually possible to get a sneak attack on these things?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



I would say you can sneak attack them  I looked through D&D FAQ and it doesn't say anything about not being able to use sneak attack against flying creatures. You simply have to get into a flanking position.

I'll say make another tumble roll [DC 15] to get into position for a sneak attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Likely the way it would work is ready and action for when the bats swoop back in and then tumble and then attack. This would move your action to the top of round 8.


----------



## Thateous

Oh ok. Ill do that then. Let me edit my post real quick.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], do you want me to roll attacks for Quinn? (I know you're real busy right now.)


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Oh ok. Ill do that then. Let me edit my post real quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



that will be a good hit, BTW.


----------



## Knightfall

So, Trogdor just told me that he's permanently lost access to his EN World account, and I have a gut feeling that he won't be coming back here to take back control of Lorien. (He also left the World of Kulan Facebook group.) So, Lorien is going to be DMPC from now on. I'm not going to pass the character on to a third person and I know [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] still doesn't have time for a pbp game.


----------



## Knightfall

okay, so Trogdor has offiically had to leave the game. He wishes he could continue but it's just not possible right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is Lorien's stats block revised and reposted on the campaign guide: link.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> okay, so Trogdor has offiically had to leave the game. He wishes he could continue but it's just not possible right now.




Sorry to hear that. Hope he'll be back.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_, do you want me to roll attacks for Quinn? (I know you're real busy right now.)



Naw, I got it. I am missing some days from connectivity, but today I am here. fyi, next two days i am AFK. 

Man am I tired right now.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.



 Did you notice he missspelled phar as phat?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Did you notice he missspelled phar as phat?



Yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Did you also happen to notice I purposely misspelled misspelled as missspelled?


----------



## Thateous

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Go home, you're drunk!

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scott DeWar

nope, stone cold sober at a subway


----------



## Thateous

Round 2
Fight!
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] take your medications!

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do not need to take any mood enhancing meds, nor have I ever bee prescribed any.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so the bats are down and the PCs (especially Caerth) can tell they don't want to fight any more. The dire rats are still trapped in the webs. One of them is close to being free but the rat's are nearing exhaustion from their struggles.

I will say the fight is over. What will the PCs do now?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Do dire bat skins make good cloaks?


----------



## JustinCase

Don't rats make good meals for snakes? I'd say Caerth is in a great situation to scare off them nasty rats.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Don't rats make good meals for snakes? I'd say Caerth is in a great situation to scare off them nasty rats.



Intimidate?


----------



## Knightfall

Dire Rat #1: Escape Artist (DC 25) > [roll0]
Dire Rat #2: Escape Artist (DC 10) > [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

I rolled two ones. That sucks!


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> I rolled two ones. That sucks!




That's a matter of perspective now isn't it?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> That's a matter of perspective now isn't it?



So true.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien's Diplomacy Check: [roll0] (I gave him a +2 circumstance bonus for Phar's roll, as if Phar was aiding another)


----------



## JustinCase

Nice twist. I'm sorely tempted to attack the wererat, but I feel it would be a waste of that Diplomacy roll. 

Suggestions on our next step, guys? Keep talking, or attack?


----------



## Thateous

Wanted an explanation from cruel justice.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Wanted an explanation from cruel justice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



I'll explain shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, with Aureus' failed Will save, a new combat begins. Everyone roll initiative.
 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], Aureus gets a +2 circumstance bonus to her initiative roll do to Cruel Justice's influence. I'm also going to give Hornauer a +2 circumstance bonus due to being ready to strike with Kang.
 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], I'm assuming Caerth's snake form is faster.

Hornauer's Initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

[sblock="For Thateous"]Cruel Justice mentally warns Aureus that _Kang_ can penetrate her mithral shirt armor like it's not there.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien's Initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One)*
Aureus: 26
Hornauer: 25
Phar: 22
Caerth: 15
Lorien: 14
Quinn: 7


----------



## Thateous

_: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24

+2 makes 26


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> _: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
> 
> +2 makes 26



So, if no one beats your initiative, Aureus has a chance to strike before anyone else can stop her (assuming any of them will try). And since you beat Hornauer's initiative, he's considered flat-footed. So, she's get a sneak attack in.


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative: [roll0]

The dex modifier in snake form is the same as in Caerth's natural form.


----------



## Thateous

Fid cruel justice take over me or just force my hand to strike?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Fid cruel justice take over me or just force my hand to strike?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



The weapon can force Aureus into combat. It doesn't take over her mind.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus could try to offer Cruel Justice some sort of concession, if you don't want Aureus to attack the wererat. You could have her try a Diplomacy check. The sword is considered Indifferent to Aureus. The DC to move the sword to Friendly is 15. Helpful would be 30.

It would be a roll of 1d20+2.


----------



## Scotley

Phar's [roll0]


----------



## Thateous

Knightfall said:


> Aureus could try to offer Cruel Justice some sort of concession, if you don't want Aureus to attack the wererat. You could have her try a Diplomacy check. The sword is considered Indifferent to Aureus. The DC to move the sword to Friendly is 15. Helpful would be 30.
> 
> It would be a roll of 1d20+2.




Improve Cruel Justice's Disposition: 1d20+2 *21*

I will RP the results into my actions. Would you like me to execute my first move or wait for the last initiative rolls to come in?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Improve Cruel Justice's Disposition: 1d20+2 *21*
> 
> I will RP the results into my actions. Would you like me to execute my first move or wait for the last initiative rolls to come in?



I'll say just go for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Intiative:

initiative: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]'s next post.


----------



## Thateous

Sorry i thought i posted that like 2 days ago. Fortunately it was saved in a note doc...

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien's second Diplomacy roll: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so no combat, but we'll keep the Initiative order, just in case.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so no combat, but we'll keep the Initiative order, just in case.




Okay.


----------



## Knightfall

*XP for the Cavern Encounters*
Dire bats (x2): 700
Dire rats (x8): 705
Bat Swarm (x2): 700
Rat: 30
Rat Swarm: 350
Hornauer: 1,400

Total XP: 3,885

972 XP per PC.

Lorien gets 1/2 that amount: 486 XP


----------



## Knightfall

I can't remember if I handed out XP for the previously encountered zombies. Those figures might have been lost in the corruption.

*"Doom" Zombies (x9):* 2,367 XP

591 XP each.

Lorien retroactively only gets 296.

I'm going to rework the XP for the monstrous centipede too.


----------



## Knightfall

*Gargantuan Monstrous Centipede (w/Monstrous Beast template):* 3,150 XP

788 XP each

Lorien only gets 394 XP.


----------



## Knightfall

So that's* 2,351 XP for each PC* while Lorien only gets 1,176 XP.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to go bakc make sure we have all the XP totals from the tower, but Lorien will be included as a PC in those calculations. Plus, there is the initial encounter on the beach vs. the sand spiders. I'll make sure there is final total for everything.

I'll have to do it later. I have physio today.


----------



## JustinCase

Just under 3,500 xp to go before level-up!


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:
			
		

> "The last thing I want is to be discovered by any of those crazed crow cultists."




Seriously, I misread this as _cow_ cultists the first time... that was odd.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have no Idea how many xp Quinn has. would it be the same as the others?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I have no Idea how many xp Quinn has. would it be the same as the others?



no, he has a bit more since he started right from the beginning. There was a combat with sand spiders before the new group of PCs rowed out to Gurnard's Head. (Wow, that was so long ago!)


----------



## Knightfall

Giant Sand Spiders
350 XP for Lorien and Quinn.
---------------------------------

Juvenile Scrags [x6]
630 XP each


Rook-Harpies (1st Encounter) [x2]
280 XP Each

Undead Crossbowmen [x5]
263 XP each

Ochre Jelly
210 Xp each

Rook in Fireplace
140 XP each

Rooks in the Old Armory [x5]
700 XP each

So, Quinn and Lorien have another 2,573 XP while the other PCs have an extra 2,223 XP.


----------



## Knightfall

*Final XP Totals up to this Point*
*Quinn:* 4,924 total XP
*Aureus, Caerth, and Phar:* 4,574 total XP each
____
*Lorien:* 3,399 total XP


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *Final XP Totals up to this Point*
> *Quinn:* 4,924 total XP
> *Aureus, Caerth, and Phar:* 4,574 total XP each
> ____
> *Lorien:* 3,399 total XP





JustinCase said:


> XP earned (Sept 18, 2014): 630
> XP earned (Mar 04, 2015): 280 + 263
> XP earned (Apr 20, 2017): 2351
> Current XP: 24,524
> Next level: 28,000



Ah, that's more than what I had calculated so far. Alright, will add to the RG!


----------



## Knightfall

More replies on Monday. Working on encounter stuff and playing around with PC Gen today.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to start working on my next combined reply for you guys some time tonight.

EDIT: I got working on maps and lost track of time. Hopefully first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Kang would look a lot like this...


----------



## Knightfall

Cruel Justice would be a very simple looking blade...


----------



## Knightfall

That's all for me right now. Erands to run. I'll be back later to check in. Plus, I'll likely post an update for the Shackled City Legacy game either late today or early tomorrow.


----------



## Thateous

I'm thinking I would rather reshape aureus than completely get rid of her. Not sure if that's possible in 3.5e. I'm on vacation until Monday so not even home.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> I'm thinking I would rather reshape aureus than completely get rid of her. Not sure if that's possible in 3.5e. I'm on vacation until Monday so not even home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app



We can redo her after the current arc is over (after the PCs have returned the key).


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative rolls*
*Lorien:* 1d20+4=19
*Juvenile Scrags vs. the PCs [x4]:* 1d20+3=18
*Unseen attackers:* 1d20+4=17 (have surprise on the PCs and scrags)
*Sharks [x3]:* 1d20+2=9 (don't have surprise on the PCs but do on the scrags)


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One)*
Caerth: 22
Quinn: 20
Lorien: 19
Juvenile Scrags [x4]: 18
Koalinths [x3]: 17
Aureus: 9
Sharks [x3]: 9
Phar: 4


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [roll0] for Phar


----------



## Scott DeWar

Initiative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20


----------



## Thateous

Guess i'm too busy having mental conversations with my swords.

Initiative: 1d20+4 *9*


----------



## Knightfall

Site is a bit sluggish right now, so I'll check back in later in the afternoon or late in the evening.


----------



## JustinCase

I can't seem to reach the RG now, perhaps it's got to do with the site. So could you add my initiative modifier to this roll, please?

[roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I can't seem to reach the RG now, perhaps it's got to do with the site. So could you add my initiative modifier to this roll, please?
> 
> [roll0]



Here it is: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?250956-Rogues-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!

So, your total is 22 and you go first!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], so are you attacking a scrag or one of the attackers? I'm thinking it's probably the latter, but I want to make sure.


----------



## JustinCase

Yup, one of the mystery attackers.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're attack action for Quinn.


----------



## Scott DeWar

first, a knowledge local check . . . . .

Knowledge: Local max 10: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> first, a knowledge local check . . . . .
> 
> Knowledge: Local max 10: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20



*Quinn's Result*
Quinn's meory flashes back to his time in the arena. He once fough a match against aquatic opponents in a flooded coliseum. Most of them were just animals, but the main draw that day was a single warrior who looked exactly like the ones Quinn is facing now. This had been in his earliest days fighting for the crowd, and he remembers that it took four men to kill even one of these creatures. It was called a Koalinth, a type of aquatic goblinoid that was covered in shell armor and could blend with the water, making it nearly invisible to the untrained eye.


----------



## Knightfall

Dang Double Post.


----------



## Knightfall

Update for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One [Updated])*
Caerth: 22
Quinn: 20
Lorien: 19
Juvenile Scrags [x2]: 18 (in boat)
Juvenile Scrag: 18 (fleeing towards stairway)
Koalinth #1: 17 (leader, attacking Lorien)
Koalinth #2: 17 (charmed)
Koalinth #3: 17 (attacking Caerth)
Aureus: 9
Sharks [x3]: 9
Phar: 4

  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], Quinn gets an AoO against either the koalinth leader attacking Lorien or the other one that jumped at Caerth. He could also take an AoO against the scrag trying to flee up the stairs.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], your action for Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

Be back later, hockey time.


----------



## Thateous

Are the scrags even hostile toward us? I have 0 ranged options.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Are the scrags even hostile toward us? I have 0 ranged options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app



Yes, but they're not the major threat.


----------



## Thateous

Knightfall said:


> Yes, but they're not the major threat.



Yea. Seriously need to figure out what to remake aureus


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.

EDIT: Rolled for you to keep things moving. I hit and did max. damage against one of the koalinth.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Two)*
Caerth: 22
Quinn: 20
Lorien: 19
Juvenile Scrags [x2]: 18 (in boat)
Koalinth #1: 17 (leader, attacking Lorien)
Koalinth #2: 17 (charmed)
Koalinth #3: 17 (attacking Caerth)
Aureus: 9
Sharks [x3]: 9 (attacking the scrags in the water)
Phar: 4


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you still have an AoO for Round One. Do you want me to roll for you?


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], you're up first at the top of Round Two.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_, you still have an AoO for Round One. Do you want me to roll for you?



Sorry, last night turned into a diversion to the preds-blues hockey game. hang on .. .. .. great,now having connectivity issues.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ducks v oilers in game 7! I gotta find that game!


----------



## Thateous

The url for the RG thread doesn't include the exclamation point on the end so the link doesn't work. Just fyi

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> The url for the RG thread doesn't include the exclamation point on the end so the link doesn't work. Just fyi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app



Do you mean the link in the first post? It works for me?


----------



## Thateous

I think it's the one in the IC thread.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> I think it's the one in the IC thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app



Ah, I see. The exclamation point didn't make it into the link; it was stuck on the outside. Thanks for catching that. It works now, and there is a link in the first post for this OOC thread too.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're action for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry, last night turned into a diversion to the preds-blues hockey game. hang on .. .. .. great,now having connectivity issues.



You can add in the AoO from last round. Just note it first.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry,getting kicked out of the wifi place aas it is closing. can you roll aoo, att and dam against the goblinoid thing?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry,getting kicked out of the wifi place aas it is closing. can you roll aoo, att and dam against the goblinoid thing?



Okay, I'll do that tomorrow. Not feeling up to it tonight.

_Sigh_. The Oilers lost.


----------



## Knightfall

On the bright side, I'll more time for my pbp games and for catching up on my TV shows.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I'll do that tomorrow. Not feeling up to it tonight.
> 
> _Sigh_. The Oilers lost.



I *REALLY* wanted to see a Nashville-Edmonton series!


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I *REALLY* wanted to see a Nashville-Edmonton series!



so did I. I kind of hope it is Sens vs. Preds in the final. That would be an interesting series.

Update will be a bit later. A nap first. (Dozing off in front of my computer screen.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> so did I. I kind of hope it is Sens vs. Preds in the final. That would be an interesting series.




thatit _*WILL*_



> Update will be a bit later. A nap first. (Dozing off in front of my computer screen.)



 I am getting the gabapentin groggies, myself.


----------



## Knightfall

Added Quinn's AoO here.


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn's Round 2 Attacks*
*1st Attack:* 1d20+14=20 (hit); Damage > 2d4+7=11
*2nd Attack:* 1d20+9=19 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], your action for Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], did you get a notification for my last post?


----------



## Thateous

Nope I probably was in route to Iraq at that time. Posting now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Thateous

Ug, conflict. are there any targets on the boat? Hard to tell from text if they're throwing tridents or stabbing in melee with them.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Ug, conflict. are there any targets on the boat? Hard to tell from text if they're throwing tridents or stabbing in melee with them.



The targets in the boat are two scrags while one of the koalinth is half in the boat while attacking Lorien. The scargs just attacked the koalinth.


----------



## Scotley

I'm heading out of town in the morning and don't expect to post again until Tuesday. Please NPC my characters in your games as needed to keep things moving in my absence. I shall eagerly read what I've missed upon my return.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I'm heading out of town in the morning and don't expect to post again until Tuesday. Please NPC my characters in your games as needed to keep things moving in my absence. I shall eagerly read what I've missed upon my return.



Will do. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Thateous

Since the scrags are on the Koalinth, I will be taking the total defense action. Will go post it now. 

FYI, i am currently in Iraq for the next 9 months. Should be able to post regularly, but you never know out here.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Since the scrags are on the Koalinth, I will be taking the total defense action. Will go post it now.
> 
> FYI, i am currently in Iraq for the next 9 months. Should be able to post regularly, but you never know out here.



No worries. If you can't post for some reason, let me know and I'll roll dice for you and the like.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Phar is up next. I'll have him fire his bow again. but first, the sharks enter the fray...

*Shark #1 vs. scrag in boat:* 1d20+4=14 (miss)
*Shark #2 vs. Quinn (who has cover):* 1d20+4=17 (miss)

Shark #3 doesn't attack this round.


----------



## Knightfall

*Phar's Attack:* 1d20+10=15 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Three)*
Caerth: 22
Quinn: 20
Lorien: 19
Juvenile Scrags [x2]: 18 (in boat)
Koalinth #1: 17 (leader, withdrew under the water)
Shark: 17 (held action, withdrew with koalinth leader)
Koalinth #2: 17
Koalinth #3: 17 (attacking Caerth)
Aureus: 9 (full defense)
Sharks [x2]: 9 (attacking anyone they can reach, PCs have cover, scrags do not)
Phar: 4

 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], you're up. [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're on deck (or maybe that should be dock, heh).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thateous said:


> I am currently in Iraq for the next 9 months. Should be able to post regularly, but you never know out here.




Thank you for your service


----------



## Thateous

Scott DeWar said:


> Thank you for your service



It's an honor my friend.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], your action for Quinn. (But no rush. I likely won't be on my computer as much today.)

How's your connectivity right now?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Storm's comin through.likely it will interrupt me any sec .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scott DeWar

coming soon to a city near me:


----------



## Scotley

We got hammered pretty hard by that storm here in Memphis. Our office has been without power and I've been rather busy helping out those without power, but things are starting to settle down and I should be back to regular posting now. Hope all is well with you DeWar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no storm problems with me, but sunday morning I saw that a tree had crunched the roof of a church. I will be slow in responding due to planer faciitus and walking to my wifi place is very painful.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> no storm problems with me, but sunday morning I saw that a tree had crunched the roof of a church. I will be slow in responding due to planer faciitus and walking to my wifi place is very painful.



No worries. My own pain issues are still slowing me down. I need to post replies over on The Piazza before posting here again, so you have time.


----------



## Knightfall

Will try to push through to the conclusion of the battle by Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], I will roll for you early tomorrow, if you need me to.


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn's attacks:* 1st chain attack vs. Koalinth > 1d20+14=22 (hit), 2d4+7=11
2nd chain attack vs. Koalinth > 1d20+9=28 (hit), 2d4+7=14


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Three [Revised])*
Caerth: 22
Quinn: 20
Lorien: 19
Juvenile Scrags [x2]: 18 (in boat)
Koalinth #1: 17 (leader, retreating in darkness)
Shark: 17 (retreating in darkness)
Koalinth #2: 17 (withdrawing from combat)
Koalinth #3: 17 (dead)
Aureus: 9 (full defense, up next)
Sharks [x2]: 9 (circling, preparing to retreat)
Phar: 4


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], your action for Aureus. Note that the sea-goblins are in retreat, but there are still two scrags in the boat that had been attacking one of the koalinths. [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you're up right after. The sharks aren't going to try to attack the PCs, but are still in the grotto at this point.


----------



## Thateous

Aureus still has 0 ranged options, however I have an idea. Thinking I could move between one of our archers and the enemy, enter total defense, and act as cover for them. Would that be ok?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Aureus still has 0 ranged options, however I have an idea. Thinking I could move between one of our archers and the enemy, enter total defense, and act as cover for them. Would that be ok?



It seems fine to me.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

having icky computer problems. on loaner right now. afk for a bit here.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> having icky computer problems. on loaner right now. afk for a bit here.



Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Four)*
Caerth: 22
Quinn: 20
Lorien: 19
Juvenile Scrags [x2]: 18
Aureus: 9 (full defense [guarding Phar])
Shark: 9 (circling in the water)
Phar: 4

The remaining targets are the two scrags and one shark that continues to circle through the grotto's water.  [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth.


----------



## Thateous

So, just for clarification, there is no one more qualified to wield cruel justice other than Aureus. And he is a Sentient lawful-good adamantine Scimitar? Any other properties I missed?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> So, just for clarification, there is no one more qualified to wield cruel justice other than Aureus. And he is a Sentient lawful-good adamantine Scimitar? Any other properties I missed?



The weapon is lawful neutral not LG, and, yes, I would say that Aureus is the most qualified to use the weapon. Quinn, being a neutral fighter, would be the next best choice, but there would be mental clashes about the rigidity of law over chaos depending on how [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] wishes to handle Quinn's morality. Plus, Aureus was the only character that didn't succumb to Cruel Justice's detect thoughts ability when they first discovered the blade.

[sblock="Cruel Justice"]*Cruel Justice* (Ego: 19)
_+1 keen adamantine scimitar_
Int 17, Wis 17, Cha 10 | AL: LN
Greater Power: _Detect Thoughts_ (At Will, CL 6th)
Lesser Powers

10 Ranks of Intimidate
10 Ranks of Sense Motive
_Zone of Truth_ 3/day (CL 6th)
Special Purpose: Defeat the Guilty
- Dedicated Power: cut off an opponent's hand (Reflex save, DC 17); on save, the opponent drops his weapon instead

Note that Aureus hasn't learned that Cruel Justice has all of these abilities. She is aware of CJ's greater power, skill ranks, and special purpose. However, she isn't aware that CJ can use zone of truth or can cut off an opponent's hand as its dedicated power.[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous

Since I am not inclined to part with cruel justice, I'll just settle for a small revamp of Aureus to give her more flexibility in combat. I.E. ranged options. Assuming it is still ok to redo Aureus. 

On a separate note, you've mentioned before that you rotate between here and another PbP site. What site was that, and do you think it's worth checking out?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Since I am not inclined to part with cruel justice, I'll just settle for a small revamp of Aureus to give her more flexibility in combat. I.E. ranged options. Assuming it is still ok to redo Aureus.



Of course it is. 



> On a separate note, you've mentioned before that you rotate between here and another PbP site. What site was that, and do you think it's worth checking out?



The other site is called The Piazza. The subforum for pbp games is called The Crystal Globe.

As well, I have a dedicated homebrew subforum on that site for World of Kulan. It's a bit easier to locate than the World of Kulan forum here on EN World since it isn't semi-hidden in an archived forum.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attack rolls for Quinn:* 1st attack > 1d20+14=25 (hit), Damage > 2d4+7=13; 2nd attack > 1d20+9=28 (hit), Damage > 2d4+7=13

*Lorien's Attack:* Longsword > 1d20+7=11 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

That is the end of combat.


----------



## Thateous

Hmm, no offense to the creator of Aureus, but I can not wrap my head around what their goal was for her. Is there a Rogue/cleric PrC? Strange race to play a rogue with the racial bonuses it has... Anyone know of where the creator was headed with Aureus?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Hmm, no offense to the creator of Aureus, but I can not wrap my head around what their goal was for her. Is there a Rogue/cleric PrC? Strange race to play a rogue with the racial bonuses it has... Anyone know of where the creator was headed with Aureus?



That was a long time ago. There could be something buried in the original AotCG Campaign discussion in the Kulan Community. There is a lot there, so you might get some idea of what Tailspinner was thinking.

EDIT: Hmm, nope. after looking through ti, I noe realize that was pre-Aureus. I know I talked about the character with Tailspinner in a thread, somewhere. I'll check the old recruitment threads.


----------



## Knightfall

Check this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...e-Crow-God-PbP-Restart-Recruitment-now-closed!


----------



## Knightfall

Also, here is where the 'restart' began in the original OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...(OOC)/page10&p=6329667&viewfull=1#post6329667


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am back, pretty much. I am on a loaner here for now. I had my power adapter die and I can not buy a new one yet.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry I haven't updated in  while, guys. With the fires in B.C., there has been tons of bad air quality over the last week through most of Alberta, which has been very bad for me. I've had to shut myself up in my apartment with no air circulation. Plus, the heat wave has been continuing... along with humidity. As a result, I haven't had the energy to do anything but feel sick and be miserable. 

While today is a good day so far, the weekend is going to be hot again and if the smoke rolls back in, there won't be any updates for a while. My asthma is taking a beating.


----------



## JustinCase

No worries. Good to hear from you! I'll be patient.


----------



## Scotley

Yes, take care of yourself. I'll be here when you are up for a return.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It has been rather toasty here too, that and I have stepped up the time spent volunteering a bit longer and I get home so exhausted I zonk out for 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## Knightfall

You guys are next for an update. It will be a major one. While not tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

keeping an eye out.


----------



## Knightfall

I have started writing the next post, but I need to go back to the start of the IC thread and refresh my memory regarding some details.


----------



## Knightfall

Post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

*NPC Reminders!*

*NPC's met by the first group of PCs (including Lorien and Quinn) before the fight with the sand spiders. In order of appearance...*
Timmins: First met in the tavern/inn Gurnard's Arms. He is a retired warrior. He told the story about Drakk's Heart.
Wilber: Timmins sickly friend who was healed by Sheyla (Thanee's old PC).
Sir Gareth Porthglaze: The sheriff of Carnell. A bear of a man of good humor. He bonded with the PCs during their first night at Gurnard's Arms, especially Quinn. He tried to fight alongside the first group of Pcs against the sand spiders and was badly injured.
Rosemergy: A matronly old halfling who owns Gurnard's Arms. She is quite fond of "Master Lorien" for the great performance he put on in her inn. The locals call her Rosie.
Lord Gar Ebal: The Master Seneschal of Pendour Manor. He expects proper address from visitors and yet he comes off as rude himself. He was against hiring the PCs, as he did not see them as being worthy. He has some say in the finances of the manor.
Sir Ghal Ebal: Acts as the Captain of the House and as Lady Pendour's personal guard. One of his titles is Guardian. He is Lord Ebal's son, but he is much more polite than his father.
Her Ladyship, Elisabeth Pendour: The current ruler of the lands around Carnell in her husband's place after his death. She is in her 30s and is elegant and graceful. She is being blackmailed by an unknown villain. She hopes that having her husband's key -- that opens a sealed stone sarcophagus in the Pendour Family crypt -- will give her some leverage over the blackmailer.
Lady Melantha Pendour-Chartrese: Lady Pendour's sixteen year old daughter. She is the quiet sort, and she is promised to marry a young man named Lord Xander Chartrese, the eldest son of a noble family from Belporte.
Raius: A young steward and soldier in training who escorted the first group of PCs back into the village after their initial meeting with Lady Pendour.
Yorick: The PCs never met him, as poor old Yorick was killed by the sand spiders. Lorien discovered his dead body in the launch.

*NPC's met by the second group of PCs after the fight with the sand spiders. In order of appearance...*
Aeron: Caerth's mentor and father figue. He is an old hermit who settled in Carnell. He and Lorien know each other from the man's youth, which Caerth hadn't known.
Lord Ebal: Met when he wrote new writs for the new PCs. He was quite upset about the others who left and having to write new writs for the newcomers. His son was elsewhere, so the new PCs didn't get a chance to meet the Guardian.
Gareth: The village's sheriff was at Yorick's funeral, as were several others from the village. He later spoke to them at the inn.
Rosemergy: When the PCs went back to the inn for a quick lunch and some strategy planning, they all met Rosie.
Timmins and Wilbur: The two friends were in the inn during the PCs lunch.
Raius: Met him in Gurnard's Arms during lunch. He spoke to Phar in the elvish tongue, nearly flawlessly.
Bronzethegn: The village's local blacksmih. He is a seacliff dwarf. He is friendly and gave the PCs beeswax and a rope and hook for their task.
Dorn: Bronzethegn's apprentice. He is homely human boy who is a bit scattered in his behavior and mannerisms. He's also a bit lazy.


----------



## Knightfall

That is all for now. I have physio today.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

While I'm still not 100% healthy, my goal for this week is to start writing updates again. {Finger's Crossed}


----------



## Knightfall

I'm just starting to put together my next reply. It will hopefully go up today. I'm doing laundry too, so it might not get done until the evening. It will likely be a long post.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]...

New post is up! 

It was a little short than I thought it was going to be, but it's still moves things forward.


----------



## Knightfall

It's been a tough couple of weeks. Physio helped a little, but I've also been feeling a bit burnt out emotionally. One of my cousins had been in Vegas. He and his wife are okay, but what they went through traumatized them and their families and the emotional event has trickled over into my immediate family. My mom was very upset when she heard about it and when she told me, it affected me a lot more than I thought it would. (My cousin and I are not close; I haven't seen him in over three decades [at least].) I can't imagine how I'd feel if he or his wife had died. 

Plus, a friend of mine that I just got back in contact with lost his father several weeks ago, so I've been very concerned about his well being. We've talked on the phone a few times, but I haven't seen him yet. I'm trying to give him the time and space he needs to handle his emotions and the emotions of his mother and brother.

Add to that my sister's birthday last week and Canadian Thanksgiving and, well, it's been a long couple of weeks. (I'll have a lot to speak to my therapist about the next time I see her.) We were supposed to have my dad over for supper last week, but I wasn't feeling up for it emotionally or physically. We're going to go to dinner with him tomorrow night (Sunday). It's always good to spend time with him.

So, I'm not sure when I'll feel up to writing replies again. It likely won't happen this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## JustinCase

That's okay, just take care of you first. We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar

FYI, I have not forgotted this game. I am still working on getting work.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> FYI, I have not forgotted this game. I am still working on getting work.




It is good to see you posting at least. This place is a little quieter when you aren't around. Hope the job search goes well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So far I am hopeful.


----------



## JustinCase

Hope you're alright, @_*Knightfall*_ !


----------



## JustinCase

I'll be away from any internet connection next week. As I am generally only online on week days, that means that after tomorrow I'll be unable to post until Monday December 18th. The DM should feel free to play my character as an NPC until my return. 

I'm posting this for all my current games, so possibly you'll see this message more often if we're in several games together.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Update: I got the joj, it is with a company called Bonitron, it starts at 12/per hour, us dollars, I just finished my second week and I enjoy my work. The work is light assembly that utilizes some of my knowledge of the last 36 years.

an example would be my last job prior as an electrician where I worked with the same kind of wire as I do now with an insulation called THHN 2 that does not bend and twist like what everyone else is working with. I on the other hand worked with that wire all the time feeding it in conduit or as romex cable or as metal clad cable  . its old hat to me. It obeys my every command!


----------



## JustinCase

Congrats on the job, Scott!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Donka, mein herr.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is this game sleeping?


----------



## Scotley

Zzzzzz


----------



## Scott DeWar

just what I thought.


----------



## Knightfall

Hi guys,

sorry for being MIA for so long. I've been really burnt out the whole pbp experience. Running multiple games at once got very difficult. Plus there was the whole cockroaches in my building fiasco. It all put me in a sour mood. I've been playing a lot of Ragnarok Online 2, Majesty 2, Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition, and SimCity 4. I needed some time not having to worry about being a DM.

My plan was always to finish up the current story line for this game when the new year rolled around, and that's my goal to start. For those of you playing in the Shackled City game, that one won't get going again right away. I want to focus on finishing Crow God, first. After the story arc is done, I will switch to concentrating on Shackled City (and eventually my Dragonstar pbp game). I do need to refresh my memory as to where we left off, but I'm hoping to get a post up by the end of this week. But no promises. New updates will like only be once a week. Maybe twice once I get back into the groove.

first, I have to figure out which plastic bin I stored all my 3e books (to protect them from any potential cockroach invasion).


----------



## JustinCase

Good to hear from you again! Take your time; the important thing is to have fun and not burning out.


----------



## Scotley

I do understand. I've been more than a little distracted from gaming myself. Now that the holidays are over and the weather if fit only for sitting indoors in front of the computer I expect I'll be ready to get back to it. I stand ready when you are.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Is itt possible for me to rejoin in?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Is itt possible for me to rejoin in?



As far as I'm concerned, you never left.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you !


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I've located the key books I'll need. (It was the adventure module that was the hardest for me to find.) I'm still hoping to have a new post up by the end of the wee, but it could slide to Sunday or Monday depending on how physio goes today.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up! 

That's it until next week...


----------



## Knightfall

Story award for returning Lord Pendour's body and the key: 6,000 XP total divided by 4 equals 1,500 XP each.

That is for the PCs only. Lorien will gain only 500 XP for the story award.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, now is the time to rework your PCs if you've gained enough XP to go up a level. I'm not sure if you all have or not, but I think you guys were close. And, [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], now is the time to redesign Aureus to your liking. We will say she can now speak the Elven language of Harqual fluently and can speak a pidgin form of Common that is understandable to NPCs 25% of the time and to her companions 50% of the time.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, here's the link to the RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?250956-Rogues-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!


----------



## JustinCase

Just under a thousand xp to go for a level-up, if I counted correctly...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I show  Quinn at 27,424 with a goal of 28,000. does that sound close?


----------



## Thateous

That's strange, I specifically remember reposting Aureus to my own thread... guess I was mistaken... 
So the only major/controversial change i'd like to make that might rub someone the wrong way is to character alignment. I'd like to go from Lawful Good to Neutral Good. The thought of a Lawful Good rogue is a hard concept to wrap my head around... if that makes any sense.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it makes sense to me.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Just under a thousand xp to go for a level-up, if I counted correctly...





Scott DeWar said:


> I show  Quinn at 27,424 with a goal of 28,000. does that sound close?



Hmm, sounds like you guys are just short of going up to the next level. So, I'm going to say just bump up your XP totals to 28,001.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> That's strange, I specifically remember reposting Aureus to my own thread... guess I was mistaken...
> So the only major/controversial change i'd like to make that might rub someone the wrong way is to character alignment. I'd like to go from Lawful Good to Neutral Good. The thought of a Lawful Good rogue is a hard concept to wrap my head around... if that makes any sense.



That's not controversial to me. The character was supposed to be LN but the player wanted it to be LG. There is an house rule for Kulan that rogues can't be LG, but since Aureus's origin is another world, I let it go. If you want her to be NG, I'm more than okay with that. Go for it. The character is yours to change into what you want to play.


----------



## Thateous

Hmm, I actually wanted to lean toward lawful neutral but there is a stigma I've run across where people think lawful neutral means I will do whatever I want and essentially be a spastic thieving murder hobo however, if there is no stigma and I am allowed I will go Lawful neutral.

As it is written, so it shall be. Make is so Number One.


----------



## Scott DeWar

engage


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, sounds like you guys are just short of going up to the next level. So, I'm going to say just bump up your XP totals to 28,001.




Nice! Thanks 

Will be leveling up in the next few days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

same here. not sure if straight fighter is what I want, but stats are not good for any thing else.

changes:
+1 BAB

+9 hit points  hit points for level 8: 1D10+3 = [6]+3 = 9

level adjustment:


----------



## JustinCase

Rolling hitpoints for level-up: [roll0]

By the way, does leveling-up mean I have full spellcasting back, or do I still have to wait for a good night's rest?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Rolling hitpoints for level-up: [roll0]
> 
> By the way, does leveling-up mean I have full spellcasting back, or do I still have to wait for a good night's rest?



I would say you have to rest, but that won't be a problem.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'll try to get another post up in the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, tomorrow I'm going to post a list of the NPCs the characters have met (and heard mention of). It should be useful for you guys.


----------



## Knightfall

*Crow God NPCs*

*Cast of NPCs* (in order of appearance)
*Timmins* (male human) – First met in the tavern/inn Gurnard's Arms. He is a retired warrior. He told the story about Drakk's Heart.

*Wilbur* (male human) – Timmins sickly friend who was healed by Sheyla (a previous PC run by    [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]). He is now back to being fully healthy and acts as if he is in debt to the PCs.

*Sir Gareth Porthglaze* (male human) – The sheriff of Carnell. A bear of a man of good humor. He bonded with the PCs during their first night at Gurnard's Arms, especially Quinn. He tried to fight alongside the first group of PCs against the sand spiders and was badly injured.

*Rosemergy* (female halfling) – A matronly old halfling who owns Gurnard's Arms. She is quite fond of "Master Lorien" for the great performance he put on in her inn. The locals call her Rosie.

*Lord Gar Ebal* (male human) – The Master Seneschal of Pendour Manor. He expects proper address from visitors and yet he comes off as rude himself. He was against hiring the PCs, as he did not see them as being worthy but has since changed his mind.

*Sir Ghal Ebal* (male human) – Acts as the Captain of the House and as Lady Pendour's personal guard. One of his titles is Guardian. He is Lord Ebal's son.

*Her Ladyship, Elisabeth Pendour* (female human) – The current ruler of the lands around Carnell in her husband's place after his death. She is in her 30s and is elegant and graceful. She is being blackmailed by an unknown villain. Now that she has her husband's key — that opens a sealed stone sarcophagus in the Pendour Family crypt, she hopes it will give her some leverage over the blackmailer.

*Lady Melantha Pendour-Chartrese* (female human) – Lady Pendour's sixteen year old daughter. She is the quiet sort, and she is promised to marry a young man named Lord Xander Chartrese, the eldest son of a noble family from Belporte.

*Raius Bellath* (male human [elvenblood]) – A young steward and soldier in training who escorted the first group of PCs back into the village after their initial meeting with Lady Pendour. Has been assigned to work with and guard the PCs' backs by Lord Ebal.

*Aeron* (male human) – Aeron is Caerth's mentor and father figure. He is an old hermit who settled in Carnell. He and Lorien know each other from the man's youth, which Caerth hadn't known.

*Mabon Bronzethegn* (male dwarf) – The village's local blacksmih. He is a seacliff dwarf. He is friendly and gave the PCs beeswax and a rope and hook for their task.

*Dorn* (male human) – Bronzethegn's apprentice. He is homely human boy who is a bit scattered in his behavior and mannerisms. He's also a bit lazy.

*Hornauer* (male wererat) – The "King of Rats" encountered on Gurnard's Head. He was oily and weaselly but cared about his 'subjects'. Likes shiny things.

*Quinten Mohren* (male human) – Yorick's nephew who arrived in Carnell while the PCs were on Gurnard's Head. He was sent for to take his uncle's place. He'd much rather be doing anything else.

*Lord Xander Chartrese* (male human) – Betrothed of Lady Melantha. He is obviously very fond of the girl and dotes on her constantly.

*Other NPCs Mentioned*
• _Gangrell_ (male kitt *) – Lady Pendour's scribe
• _Maggie_ (female human) – Gareth's wife
• _Marabelle_ (female human) – The head cook in the manor's kitchen. Don't piss her off.
• _Nikolaas Chartrese_ (male human) – Xander's father and a long-time ally of the Pendour family. He is a renown lord in the city of Belporte.
* aka, a small catfolk

*The Dead*
• _Brennen Taggart_ (male human) – A local killed by the harpies/rooks. He was Sir Ghal's good, longtime friend. (The PCs never met him.)
• _Lord Peregrine Pendour_ (male human) – Lady Pendour's dead husband. The PCs brought his body back from the island tower. They found the body chained to a metal signal pole. (The PCs never met him.)
• _Yorick Zeelen_ (male human) – The PCs never met him, as poor old Yorick was killed by the sand spiders. Lorien discovered his dead body in the launch.
• _The Rude Adventurers_ (male humans) – A group of three nasty men who stole the launch and tried to get Lord Pendour's 'treasures' for themselves. The PCs found their bodies in the old tower. The baby scrags killed two of them. The other was found dead elsewhere in the ruin. (I forget where. Heh.) (The PCs never met them.)


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, my plan is to wait for both [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] to post their own "creative" descriptions for the night before the dawn and the funeral. But if either of you would prefer me to work up my next post and get it up instead of waiting for you, let me know here. I can wait. My next post likely won't go up until either tomorrow or Sunday.

Later,

KF


----------



## Thateous

My 9 month deployment is coming to a close. I know this campaign has patient people so just giving you guys a heads up.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to start writing my next reply tonight after I watch the NHL Skills Competition that I PVRed earlier today.

EDIT: You know. I'm tired. I'll write it up tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry. really painful week for my hands. the long bones simply ache.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry. really painful week for my hands. the long bones simply ache.



No worries. I've had my own issues to deal with too. Plus, today I watched the NHL All-Star 3-on-3 Tournament. Supper will be arriving shortly and then after that I'll try tackling the next post. It might turn into a multi-parter.

(I have to look up what Caerth needed to atone for. EDIT: Found it. Saving it here for my reference...)



JustinCase said:


> Like Phar, Caerth senses the magic sword in his thoughts, his mind, his very personal memories. The half-orc involuntarily puts his hands on his head, trying in vain to keep the blade out. He senses the probing, seeking out the crimes of his past. Bullying animals, scarring trees, yes, but he was only a child back then, and his mentor punished him for it. But, no, don't dig deeper...
> 
> _In a rush of anger, the now almost mature Caerth lashes out at the stag. For some reason the animal had gotten on the half-orc's nerves and it felt both good and terrible to strike down the offending beast. Blood covered his hands and Caerth reveled in it, smearing it across his face as the stag cried in impotent pain. It had been too long since he had given in to his bloodlust, and in this faraway land, not even his powerful mentor would ever discover what he had done..._
> 
> In defeat, Caerth bows slightly towards the sword. It had discovered his only true sin and while the blade did not speak of atonement, the druid knew what was expected, no, required of him. He would return to his mentor, confess to the old crime, and be brought before the other druids to accept the punishment they would deem appropriate.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going write short snippets for both Aureus and Quinn as part of my post, which is coming along nicely.


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added to the IC thread.


----------



## JustinCase

Thank you, I loved how Caerth and his mentor interacted considering the atonement thing. Nice.


----------



## Knightfall

Next post will be either Friday or on the weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I  have the middle Tennessee "ICK"


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. My next reply won't be until next week (aiming for Fridays will be the norm).


----------



## Knightfall

Next new post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

Starting to work on my next post. It will go up either tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Will try to write up a new reply some time in the next few days. If I feel inspired, it might happen tonight, but tomorrow or the next day is more likely.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

thank you!!!

edit: who has the sword?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> edit: who has the sword?



Aureus, I believe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah. I thought Quinn had it at one time. The talking sword is what I am referring to .


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah. I thought Quinn had it at one time. The talking sword is what I am referring to .



I think both he and Aureus carried it at different points in the game, but I'm certain it was Aureus that had Cruel justice last.

My next post will go up in a couple of days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

okies. By the way, next hockey game for Nashville predators is against the oilers.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, my next post should go up sometime today, but I have an errand to run first. I would have worked on it yesterday, but it was a physiotherapy/acupuncture day.


----------



## Knightfall

*Aureus Canis*
Hide: 1d20+18=35
Move Silently: 1d20+18=30
Initiative (surprise): 1d20+4=17


----------



## Knightfall

*Raius*
Initiative (round one): 1d20+3=13


----------



## Knightfall

*Featar*
Initiative (surprise): 1d20+3=21

*Wererat*
Initiative (special) *: 1d20+10=24
* The wererat can act in the surprise round but only against Featar, which it has done so already. It cannot attack the PCs until round one, as it was not aware of them.


----------



## Scotley

Rolling here 

[roll0]

[Phar Hide]1d20+10[/roll] [Phar move silent]1d20+10[/roll]


----------



## Scotley

Grrr, got in too big a hurry. [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling Init. for both Phar and Quinn since I don't see Init. rolls for them

Phar: 1d20+3=19
Quinn: 1d20+2=11


----------



## Knightfall

*Surprise Round*
Wererat: 24
Featar: 21 (Hidden)
Phar: 19 (Hidden, Moving Silently)
Aureus: 17 (Hidden, Moving Silently)
--------------------------------------------
*Round One*
Wererat: 24
Featar: 21 (Hidden)
Phar: 19
Aureus: 17 (Hidden, Moving Silently, Delaying to wait for flanking opportunity)
Caerth: 16
Raius: 13
Quinn: 11


----------



## Scotley

So full actions in the surprise round? If so, Phar will advance then cast his spell as in the spoiler block. If not he'll just move and use the spell in the first full round.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Rolling here
> 
> Feater - (1d20+6)[22]



Okay, so Feater successfully hides from the wererat for the bird's surprise round action. I'm going to assume Phar's familiar stays hidden until the combat is over unless you say otherwise.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So full actions in the surprise round? If so, Phar will advance then cast his spell as in the spoiler block. If not he'll just move and use the spell in the first full round.



Well, it says for a Surprise Round that each PC gets to take a standard action and any free actions, but I did have the wererat attack and move for its surprise round, so I guess you should be able to as well. Your move action has to be based on the rules for Hide and Move Silently, however. So, Phar can move up to one-half his normal speed (15 feet). That wouldn't get him right to the wererat, but I'm assuming you don't want him to be first into the melee fray.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, Aureus is going to stay hidden and sneak attack in round one. The wererat turns and fires its bow at a random target (using Init as the count): 1d6+1=5

That would be Quinn.


----------



## Scotley

No, 15' is great. Just close enough to light him up.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> No, 15' is great. Just close enough to light him up.



Okay, so it's your turn again. He fired his bow, hit Quinn with one shot, dropped his weapon, and used Quick Draw to ready his spear.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry. Missed that.


----------



## Scotley

Taking a little vacation for the next few days and I don't expect to post until the middle of next week. Phar's spell is good for 5 rounds of mild damage and an attack penalty for the Wererat. He would likely switch to his bow now unless the fight starts to go against the party, then he would switch to another scorching ray or web if the Wererat tries to get away.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, pffft. that attack was underwhelming. The Nashville predators did way better against the oilers then my rolls here.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Wererat: 24
Phar: 19
Caerth: 16
Raius: 13
Aureus: 12
Quinn: 11

Attacked for both the wererat and Phar (with his bow). The wererat took the 1 point of damage from Phar's spell in round one but he made his Reflex save in round two. Wererat moved and threw his spear. Hit Raius using scent to pinpoint the guard's position. This round, Raius will step back from the wererat, drop his bow, and draw his sword.

Aureus is still hiding and waiting for a flanking opportunity with another melee combatant.

  [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], it's now Caerth's turn again.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

crit was not confirmed


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> attack, damage, attack, damage,: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21;2D4+7 = [4, 2]+7 = 13;1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25;2D4+7 = [4, 1]+7 = 12
> 
> [sblock=players note]I do not know if he is flanking or not. if sso, the 21 att is a 23 and the 25 a 27.
> after note: the 21 is a nat 20 that only registered a +1 that should have been a +10, there fore the first attack is an attack of 30.[/sblock]
> 
> Crit confirm: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12;2D4+7 = [4, 4]+7 = 15
> 
> [not a crit  ]



Hmm, shouldn't his attack value for his first attack be +14? That's what it says on your PC sheet for the spiked chain's full attack routine (+14/+9). And I'll give you flanking. The first roll would be 20+14=34 +2 for flanking = 36. The second roll would be 16+9=25 +2 for flanking = 26. Both of those are hits.

That would mean your confirm roll would be 2+14=16+2 for flanking = 18.  Unfortunately, that's still not a critical hit but it's closer. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Wererat: 24
Phar: 19
Caerth: 16
Raius: 13
Aureus: 12
Quinn: 11

Wererat attacked Aureus at the top of round three. Hit twice with its claws. The second claw attack was a critical. It made it's save vs. Phar's ongoing spell.

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

No rush. I'm taking a bit of a break over the next couple of days to work on some other stuff and prep for the relaunch of Realmsian Dragonstar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, shouldn't his attack value for his first attack be +14? That's what it says on your PC sheet for the spiked chain's full attack routine (+14/+9). And I'll give you flanking. The first roll would be 20+14=34 +2 for flanking = 36. The second roll would be 16+9=25 +2 for flanking = 26. Both of those are hits.
> 
> That would mean your confirm roll would be 2+14=16+2 for flanking = 18.  Unfortunately, that's still not a critical hit but it's closer. Heh.



pah! that is right. I have been tired and in pain when I get home.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], is your deployment over? I've been acting for Aureus during the latest combat, and I'm wondering if I should continue?


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so no reply from Thateous, so I'll continue to roll for Aureus.

Attack: 1d20+8+2=27 (hit)
Damage: 1d6+3=4


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're up!


----------



## Thateous

Sorry knightfall but I'm going to have to drop this game. I just can't get back into which is hard to admit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

will git to it whhen I wake up!


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Sorry knightfall but I'm going to have to drop this game. I just can't get back into which is hard to admit.



It's okay. I've been controlling Aureus for so long that she's become like an NPC. I might try to find someone else to play her, but if not, she'll likely stay with the group as an NPC.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hands hurt, but will have a post soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> hands hurt, but will have a post soon.



No rush. Today has been an up and down day for me too. I likely won't reply to your post until tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], how are the hands? Do you want me to roll attacks for you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_, how are the hands? Do you want me to roll attacks for you?




still hurting. I turned a screwdriver and heard and felt something grind in my fingers, so please roll for me


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> still hurting. I turned a screwdriver and heard and felt something grind in my fingers, so please roll for me



Ouch.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks for Quinn*
1st: 1d20+14+2=30 (hit); Damage > 2d4+7=15
2nd: 1d20+9+2=30 (hit) Damage > 2d4+7=9


----------



## Knightfall

Those two attacks kill it. Result posted in the IC thread. Combat is over.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Ouch.



 Funny you should say that, that is what I said that too!


----------



## Knightfall

I saw your guys posts. I've get you a reply sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I just added a major post for my Realmsian Dragonstar game. That means you guys are up next. It won't be tonight and probably won't tomorrow. (I having my writing class on Tuesdays.) It's looking more like it's going to be Wednesday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A writing class? like being an author?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> A writing class? like being an author?



Yep. Well, it's a poetry class, so like being a poet.


----------



## Knightfall

Bel Izeard: Writing to Rule my Life

Anyway, I'm going to start working on my next reply sometime today. If I tackle it quickly, then it will go up by the end of the day. But I need to let the Tylenol kick in first. 

EDIT: Still too much discomfort. I had to book a physio appointment for later today. The update likely won't get posted until late, or tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

Take care, hope you get some relief. I'll be here when you are up for a post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Yep. Well, it's a poetry class, so like being a poet.




Haiku: BBC was hilarious!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Take care, hope you get some relief. I'll be here when you are up for a post.



Thanks. Ice pack on the lower back right now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Knightfall

Dealing with some really bad hip and lower back pain. My next reply likely won't be until Saturday at the earliest. Worst case scenario is that it will have to wait until after my next physio appointment, which is next Wednesday. I might try to get my appointment moved to Monday, however.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I understand. Last night my hips, lower back and feet ached after some walking I was almost  in tears.


----------



## Knightfall

I should be able to get you guys another reply by Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. I'll be adding a second one for Quinn since he's on his own right now.

Size comparison for a Teleos: https://prehistoric-fauna.com/image/cache/data/size/Teleoceras-738x591.jpg


----------



## Scott DeWar

posted


----------



## Scotley

I'm a little lost. Not quite sure what we should be doing next. Do we transport the wounded to the fort? Seek out the other were-creature and question him? Try to finish clearing the tower as Lord Ebal suggested? Examine the death scene and the lair again and try to determine if the death Gar Ebal was associated with the blackmailers? Something else?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I'm a little lost. Not quite sure what we should be doing next. Do we transport the wounded to the fort? Seek out the other were-creature and question him? Try to finish clearing the tower as Lord Ebal suggested? Examine the death scene and the lair again and try to determine if the death Gar Ebal was associated with the blackmailers? Something else?



It's really up for you guys to decide what you want to do next. While transporting the wounded to the fort is a vital event, it isn't necessarily vital that the PCs be involved with the process of taking Lorien and Raius there. Aeron can do it with soldiers as escorts. The identity of the blackmailers are still a mystery; Lord Ebal's death seems to be related or it's just a crazy coincidence. Heading back to tower and questioning Hornauer might be a good choice, but if the blackmailers act while the PCs are gone, Lady Pendour might not be able to hold them off from what they want without your help.

You haven't searched the dead wererat's hideout yet. The old hut looks barely lived in and the wererat hasn't been staying in it for long. There is a bed of dirt, grasses, and leaves near the fire; the werebeast preferred to sleep outside, it seems. There could be clues about his origins inside the hut or in the wererat's makeshift camp. Caerth didn't find anything on the wererat that would provide a motive for what he did. You know he has a master of some sort, so you'll need to figure out who that is, why they targeted Lord Ebal, and if the master is the blackmailer or not.

There is the old farmhouse too. It might be worth investigating.

Aureus can do a more detailed search of the place. Having her Take 10 gives a result of 23. With that result, she doesn't find anything in the hut or in the camp that seems to have belonged to the wererat. She does find an old, rusted tin container under a floorboard of the hut and it has 24 silver and 10 copper in it. The tin looks like it's been there a long time.

You guys can use Aid Another to help her search to increase the roll result.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], neither Caerth or Phar is with Quinn in Pendour Manor. They are both still back at the wererat's hut. Quinn rode ahead to get Raius to Aeron as quickly as possible.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Also, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], neither Caerth or Phar is with Quinn in Pendour Manor. They are both still back at the wererat's hut. Quinn rode ahead to get Raius to Aeron as quickly as possible.




I told you I was lost.  Will try to get straightened out again. Guess and aid another roll is in order. 

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

.. .. .. .. .. and yes, I know: NEVER split the party.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I told you I was lost.  Will try to get straightened out again. Guess and aid another roll is in order.



With that roll, Phar helps Aureus find a makeshift secret cache under another floorboard. Inside the dugout space, the two of them find a belt pouch that contains 10 platinum coins, 50 gold coins, and a glass vial that is shaped like the pommel of a blade. Aureus can tell that the liquid inside is the poison that brought down Raius. You don't find any sign of an antidote in the pouch, however.

Sitting under pouch is an old piece of vellum that has a map on one side and a written note on the other. The map is obviously Carnell. Gurnard's Arms and Pendour Manor are both clearly marked on the map. The scrawled note on the back of the map is in Common and says...

"My bastard of a son is rumored to be hiding somewhere near this village. Go there and find him and the breeder. Try not to hurt her. Pretend you are mercenary seeking work if the locales become suspicious of you. Try not to kill anyone without good reason. And, no Odilos, hunger is not a good enough reason. And do not infect anyone, at all. Be a shadow not a club. I know that's hard for you, but I must insist! If you get into trouble, I will not send reinforcements. If you must have help, there is one of your brothers in the village. While his blood isn't strong, he could be useful."


----------



## Scotley

I'm planning to take the family on a vacation trip tomorrow, so I don't expect to post again for about a week. Please NPC Phar as needed until my return.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I'm planning to take the family on a vacation trip tomorrow, so I don't expect to post again for about a week. Please NPC Phar as needed until my return.



Okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post will likely go up tomorrow.

EDIT: I forgot that today (Monday) was the day our cleaning lady comes and I have to deal with her being here. (She's very chatty.) Plus, I had to do laundry. Tomorrow is writing class night, and I have to do at least one more load of laundry.

So, it's looking like maybe Wednesday for my next post.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. Finally.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry for the lack of posts, I'm not feeling well. I'm hoping this week is better, but if it isn't, it could be a while.


----------



## Scotley

Understood, I'll be here when you are ready.


----------



## JustinCase

No worries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just get well. Your health comes first.


----------



## JustinCase

How are you, KF?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> How are you, KF?



Tired, sore, and overheated. We just had three days in a row with temperatures above 30°C / 86°F. Every part of me is uncomfortable. I had to spend the bulk of the afternoon at the mall to keep from slowly roasting in the oven that is my apartment during the day.

This is the first time I've had my PC on in three days.


----------



## JustinCase

I've been there with the extended heat wave. Glad it's cooled down somewhat in my part of the world. Take your time!


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Tired, sore, and overheated. We just had three days in a row with temperatures above 30°C / 86°F. Every part of me is uncomfortable. I had to spend the bulk of the afternoon at the mall to keep from slowly roasting in the oven that is my apartment during the day.
> 
> This is the first time I've had my PC on in three days.




I take it you live far enough North not to have Air Conditioning at home? Living in the sun-drenched and extremely humid part of the country pretty much every building and vehicle is air conditioned and in July and August even that is barely enough. 86+ is our average high from mid May to late September with occasional forays above 100. The good news is we only have a week or two when the average low is below freezing each year.  I can't imagine trying to sleep in the heat. I hope you'll get a cool front soon.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, there still isn't going to be posts for a while. My sister woke up yesterday with a dozen tiny bites on her arm, and we're sure we have bedbugs. Thus, that's going to be my life for the next few weeks -- at least. Sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

steam does wonders to kill the B _ 5tards


----------



## JustinCase

No worries; priorities should be made. Never experienced bedbugs, and I hope I never will.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, still dealing with bedbugs. Our second spraying was on Monday, but I keep waking up with more bite. Today was the first day without any new ones -- that I can see. It isn't helping that it's hot as hell again and smokey from the B.C. Wildfires. I'm so stressed right now, I can barely think straight. 

It might be a while, guys. Sorry.

We will get back to it eventually!


----------



## Scott DeWar

its ok, just get through it without worries


----------



## JustinCase

Exactly, take whatever time you need!


----------



## Knightfall

Update with the bedbug (?) war...

We've had our place sprayed twice and inspectors say that they haven't seen any signs of bedbugs. My sister got rid of the couch and my bed. A new couch arrived yesterday, but my new bed won't arrive until Monday. So, I'm stuck staying at my mom/step-dad's place.

My life is a circus and the big top fell down.


----------



## Scott DeWar

action: 
Summon  monkey swarm 

Target: 
Knightfal's home

here's a bit more chaos for you!


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Update with the bedbug (?) war...
> 
> We've had our place sprayed twice and inspectors say that they haven't seen any signs of bedbugs. My sister got rid of the couch and my bed. A new couch arrived yesterday, but my new bed won't arrive until Monday. So, I'm stuck staying at my mom/step-dad's place.
> 
> My life is a circus and the big top fell down.




It could always be worse. Think how the bed bugs feel. 

Seriously, all jokes aside. Hope this mess has at least earned you some good karma for the future.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey guys,

So, I'm finally at a place where I'm ready to start posting again. The bed bugs are gone (knock on wood), and my current writing class has put me back in a creative vibe. My plan is to write a summary of what has happened after the group killed the wererat and then fast-forward back to island with the tower, if that's okay?


----------



## JustinCase

Sounds good! And I mean both your improved situation and the idea of a small summary.


----------



## Knightfall

Cool.

I'll try to get something up by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I just created a Rogues Gallery page on the blog with links to your guys PCs, in case you can't find them.

See here: https://kulanworldjournal.wordpress.com/crow-god-rogues-gallery/


----------



## Knightfall

And the new post is up. That's all for me tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post added. That will be it for me until the weekend. I'm going to work on getting my Realmsian Dragonstar game restarted next. I'll check in with you guys on Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to wait for at least one post before I write another reply.


----------



## Scotley

Been a bit crazy with work, should have a post up shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so today. . .

Physio first and then I'll work on the next post tonight. But it likely won't go up until tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

brrrer. Canada sent us some icy cold rain!


----------



## Knightfall

It's going to take more time than I originally planned. I've been in the zone writing poetry and Gamma World fiction. I'm hoping to have the next post done in the next few days. My poetry class is now done, so I can't use that as an excuse anymore.


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is the boat steered by a rudder or by the oars?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> is the boat steered by a rudder or by the oars?



oars


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get a reply up either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rats.  I missed it by 'that' much.


----------



## Knightfall

New post up.

Roll either Knowledge (History) or Knowledge (Local) for knowledge of the Ash Queen. Caerth gets a +4 bonus since he's from the Strandlands.


----------



## Scotley

[roll0]


----------



## JustinCase

Just an Int roll, then, plus the +4: [roll0]


----------



## JustinCase

Just wanting to let you know that I love the twists in the game right now. As a player, because Caerth is very unhappy about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

_: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5 uh, clueless, here


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, waiting for both [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] to respond to JustinCase's post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oops!


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, been swamped. Should have a post up today.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry, been swamped. Should have a post up today.



No worries. I've been in a holding pattern. Dealing with personal stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am dealing with pain. I lost my pain meds of one type, and ran out of the other. waiting for VA to fill them.


----------



## Scotley

I expect to be doing a lot of family stuff until late next week. Will try to check in. Have a very merry all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will be AFK probably Saturday to Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. I pulled a side and/or back muscle today, so there likely won't be anything new posted from me until at least the weekend. Very sore.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI: Sick again. Damn throat infection.


----------



## JustinCase

Me too, although it seems to be only a stubborn cold for me.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry I've been MIA. After getting over being sick. My sister caught what I had and she had to stay home from work and binged on tons of TV. Plus, I had to do all her shopping and getting her prescriptions. Then the weather went really bad and I've been in a foul mood. Normally, I like the cold but not this damn frigid! I haven't done much but stay inside and veggie in front of the TV or playing games on my PC. I've been playing a lot of Age of Wonders III and Space Empires V.

I will get back to posting, but I think the weather needs to break so I can spend more time outside. (I feel like a hibernating, grumpy bear.)


----------



## JustinCase

Time to embrace the teddy bear instead of the hibernating grumpy one!  

No worries, it happens.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking I am not able to continue gaming. Work  has been exhausting as I have been given even more responsibility. I am enjoying work, but missing the game.


----------



## JustinCase

That's too bad! I like gaming with you, but I understand if your work takes up too much time for games.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is not just time, but energy as well. I know it has been 7 years since I was in the hospital, but I am still healing from that.


----------



## Scotley

DeWar I hope you continue to get stronger and can rejoin us someday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so do I


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm at the point where I might be able to get this game going again. I know you guys have been waiting a while, and I want to find out if you're still up for continuing from where we left off. I likely will only once or twice a month so I don't burn out, but I, at least, want to give you guys a suitable ending to the game.

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], I realize you probably won't be able to continue on, and that's okay. I'll take control of Quinn for you. I probably won't ask new players to join at this point unless the game builds steam and we all want to keep going.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would like to try and continue. I know I just had a bout of surgery in April, but I would like to try regardless.


----------



## JustinCase

I would like to continue, yes!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], what do you think?


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], what do you think?




Awesome, if you build it I'll come. Glad to here Dewar is up for some gaming as well.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Awesome, if you build it I'll come. Glad to here Dewar is up for some gaming as well.



Excellent, I'll start the process of building my next post sometime over the next couple of days (physio today, so earliest Friday). I'm assume a quick summary would be helpful, but I won't go overboard.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, I had a tripple visit to the VA back in March and April. Had o think hard.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm going to start writing up my post today, but first, I need a nap. It might go up tonight, but it's more likely to go up on Saturday. It will have a 'short' summary of where your PCs are and what has happened since arriving on the island.


----------



## Knightfall

Short summary added with my reply to your last posts.

Note, I fairly certain I'd already mentioned the Crow God's name before, but I don't remember when.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what is wrong with coyote code? I can't get it to roll.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> what is wrong with coyote code? I can't get it to roll.



No idea. I've never used Coyote Code. For the longest time, I have been using this site: http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/

Rolled a check for you:

Knowledge (Religion) check
1d20+1=6


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder! Here's the link to the Rogues Gallery thread: https://www.enworld.org/forum/showt...es-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to wait until, at least, Saturday or Sunday to post again.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

Going to wait for [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and the end of the week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

He must be swamped with work or on vacation.


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Knightfall

If you guys have questions about the maps, let me know.


----------



## Scotley

Dang, sorry you had to start without me. Work got very crazy. One of our competitors is leaving the local market and we were asked to pick up some of their business which means huge growth in a short time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Dang, sorry you had to start without me. Work got very crazy. One of our competitors is leaving the local market and we were asked to pick up some of their business which means huge growth in a short time.



 Wow, I am glad (?) for you.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Dang, sorry you had to start without me. Work got very crazy. One of our competitors is leaving the local market and we were asked to pick up some of their business which means huge growth in a short time.



No worries.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow, I am glad (?) for you.




More work, but growth is good.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey guys, I'll be working on my next reply later on today. It might go up tonight, but tomorrow is more likely. Dealing with a throat and sinus infection right now, so I'm going back to sleep for a while this afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the next post is going to take more time. Today was... intense. I watched NHL Free Agency this afternoon and then had to deal with helping my dad. Some  in his building stole his laundry. I'm pissed!


----------



## JustinCase

...who in his right mind steals laundry?

Wait, I think I answered my own question there. Someone not in his right mind.

That stinks, good luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> So, the next post is going to take more time. Today was... intense. I watched NHL Free Agency this afternoon and then had to deal with helping my dad. Some  in his building stole his laundry. I'm pissed!




gerrrrrr!


----------



## Scotley

Sorry to hear that. Very annoying I'm sure. He must be way more fashionable than my dad...or me for that matter.


----------



## Knightfall

Today was another weird day. The water was supposed to be off today, but they never actually turned it off. Of course, by the time I discovered it wasn't going to be turned off, I was already up, bathed, and annoyed. Add to that, I had to use the ice-pack at 6 A.M. just to get up! I do not like early mornings!

Needless to say, I've been grumpy all day.


----------



## Knightfall

Goal is to get the next post up either Thursday or Friday. I do have physio on Friday, so if it that day, it won't be until very late in the day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

molotoviazz said:


> Okay, so I just added a major post for my Realmsian Dragonstar game. That means you guys are up next. It won't be tonight and probably won't tomorrow. (I having my writing class on Tuesdays.) It's looking more like it's going to be Wednesday.​
> 
> ​



who are you?


----------



## JustinCase

Probably a bot copying a post from the mists of history... I've seen that stuff before on other threads. Weird.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> who are you?






JustinCase said:


> Probably a bot copying a post from the mists of history... I've seen that stuff before on other threads. Weird.



I'm being botted? 

Looks for the Terminator over my shoulder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, Circus Maximus was being super spammed at the same time as us, so I think the EnWorld down time might have something about that. The bots were kept at bay for quite a while now and then they broke through the perimeter.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> ...who in his right mind steals laundry?
> 
> Wait, I think I answered my own question there. Someone not in his right mind.
> 
> That stinks, good luck!





Scott DeWar said:


> gerrrrrr!





Scotley said:


> Sorry to hear that. Very annoying I'm sure. He must be way more fashionable than my dad...or me for that matter.



It turned out that dad had left his laundry in the washer; he'd thought he'd put it in the dryer but hadn't actually done it. 

His memory is iffy, sometimes. 

Anyway, I had dinner out with him, my aunts, and my sister tonight. They're all doing stuff tomorrow, but I need a day to myself. So, I'm going to finally start working on my next reply. Hopefully I will get it done and up, as the next few days afterwards are busy. It will get up sometime this week. {Knock on wood.}


----------



## JustinCase

Good to hear the laundry wasn't taken. But on the other hand... I hope his memory stays just that, iffy at times.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> New post is up.




Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## Knightfall

I'm not sure when the next post will be. I just got the news that my aunt had a heart attack and is in the hospital here in Edmonton.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You take care of real life. I will still be here.


----------



## JustinCase

Same. That's life.

Take care!


----------



## Knightfall

I went to see her again yesterday. She was feeling better. The had to do an angioplasty and put in a shunt. It's been a tough time for her over the last decade. She had to have one leg amputated and her other leg now has an infection on her heel that isn't getting better. My other aunt is certain she'll have to have another amputation.

Anyway, thanks for your kind words, guys. You're the best!


----------



## Knightfall

Testing.

I tried to post and it seemed to disappear into nothingness. Weird.


----------



## Knightfall

I must have hit the wrong button. Anyway, the next post might go up on Sunday or Monday, but it might take longer due to family and physio concerns.


----------



## JustinCase

Hmm, that's odd. I have experienced an error once or twice when the page was loaded too long ago, so it wouldn't upload my post. Perhaps that was it?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Hmm, that's odd. I have experienced an error once or twice when the page was loaded too long ago, so it wouldn't upload my post. Perhaps that was it?



Maybe,

I didn't lose anything important, so no worries.

It is very hot here in Edmonton right now. There is already a heat warning for tomorrow. Plus, my aunt had more complications. So, the next post will have to wait until the end of the week. Just FYI. I know you guys understand.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post will go up soon. Today was all about physio and creating NPC stats for the game. (Allies today, not foes.)

And, I'm happy to report that my aunt was able to go back to Rocky on Monday, although she'll need to be in the hospital there for a while before being allowed to go home.


----------



## Knightfall

Will get the next post up before the end of the week. I had been waiting for you guys before the upgrade hit, and your PCs will have some down time to deal with any equipment additions/upgrades you might need for the assault on the cultists.

News quickly comes to you that Aeron is already on his way to Fort Symas with Lorien and young Raius Bellath to seek the help of a skilled healer. They are traveling by wagon and have traveled for half a day along the well-worn trail between Carnell and Fort Symas (traveling roughly 8 miles already). It is about 48 miles (3 days by cart) to the fort across flat plains and then over scrub hills. It wouldn't be hard for you guys to reach them on horse, if you choose to do so.

Since Sir Balorix has to hold vigil for 24 hours before being able to leave, both he and his partner, Sir Avanth, will be around if you need their help during that time. Afterwards, Sir Balorix will escort Hornauer and Lycia south along the Wasting Shores to, at least as far, Knightswall. Once he's sure they have safe passage out of the Strandlands, he'll return to Carnell to see how you fared/are faring against the cultists.

Sir Avanth, however, will be traveling to the Township of Ironsoul, to meet with the senate and inform them of what you've discovered. It's a long journey, so he can't wait around to help you against the cultists.

Sir Ghal Ebal spends the 24 hours staying close to Lady Pendour, as is his duty as the Guardian of Pendour Manor. The other citizens of Carnell keep their distance from the wererat and his mate.

Lady Pendour officially calls out the militia and the dwarf smith, Mabon Bronzethegn, heads the small group of 10 men and woman, which includes primarily farmers and fishers and a young ranger named Kylia (age 17). Elijah Wortham will be his second in command. Sir Ghal assigns young Brutus (age 16) to the militia; he's a half-ogre. They will watch over the large thorpe while Carnell's other warriors go with you to Gurnard's Head including Timmins Walmsley (age 52), Gareth Porthglaze (age 43), Sir Ghal (age 31), Wieland Bowen (age 27), and Meridith Bowen (age 21).

Lady Pendour and Lord Xander agree that he should take her daughter with him to the city of Belporte (roughly 50 miles away on the worn trail or half that over hilly scrub plains) to the northwest. It will be safer there in the coming days, or so the lady comes to believe. Lord Xander says he will send help from the city. He and Lady Melantha leave within four hours of the PCs arriving back at Carnell with the two werefolk.

BTW, did you guys ever finish leveling up your PCs? I'm fairly certain that both Caerth and Quinn went up a level before the last long break, but I don't remember about Phar.

Anyway, each PC gets a *1,000 XP story award* for helping to bring Hornauer and Lycia back to Carnell and for the interactions with Sir Balorix.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I don't think I every gave you guys XP for defeating the wererat who assassinated Ghal's father. That means each PC gets *1,400 XP* for that encounter in addition to the story award noted in the previous post..


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will look into this after work.


----------



## JustinCase

Before today, the last time I added XP to Caerth in the RG was Jan 18, 2018. I'm not sure if you meant that we leveled up after that... 

With the 2,400 xp now gained, I'm still on level 7 (because 30,401 current, and needing 36,000). No level-up yet.


----------



## Knightfall

*XP Summary For Entire PbP Game
Original Group* (including Lorien and Quinn)
350

*Second Group* (including Aureus, Caerth, Lorien, Phar, and Quinn)
630
280
263
500 extra (ad hoc -- for first interactions with Cruel Justice)
210
140
700
-----
2,723 XP Each

*Third Group* (including Aureus, Caerth, Phar, and Quinn; Lorien as an NPC [gets half XP])
788 (vs centipede)
591 (vs "doom" zombies)
972 (rats, bats, and wererat)
1,181 (baby scrag [x4] vs PCs vs koalinths w/sharks [x3])
1,500 (story award for returning Lord Pendour's body; Lorien only gets 500)
-----
5,032 XP for each PC
-----
2,266 XP for Lorien

*Fourth Group* (including Caerth, Phar, and Quinn; Aureus as an NPC [gets half XP]; Lorien not with group)
1,400
1,000 (story award for returning with wererat/ratware couple; Aureus only gets 50)
-----
2,400 XP for each PC
-----
750 XP for Aureus
700 XP for Raius and Sir Ghal vs. the wererat assassin
0 XP for Lorien

*Revised XP Gained
Caerth:* 10,155 XP
*Phar:* 10,155 XP
*Quinn:* 10,505 XP

*NPCs*
Aureus: 8,505 XP
Lorien: 5,339 XP


----------



## Knightfall

Those XP Gained totals bring all the current PCs and NPCs up to date.


----------



## Knightfall

*Aureus is now 8th level* and I'm selecting Divine Bard for her next level. Lorien is still 7th level.


----------



## Knightfall

*Scott DeWar*. . . if you like, I can revise Quinn in PC Gen. Since he's human, it shouldn't be too hard to replicate him in the program.

*EDIT:* Okay, so I'm going to do this mainly as an experiment (and for fun). I'll post the results on the Rogues Gallery thread and you can let me know if it's okay or not.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... here, again, is the link to the Campaign Guide along with links to the PCs in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> *Scott DeWar*. . . if you like, I can revise Quinn in PC Gen. Since he's human, it shouldn't be too hard to replicate him in the program.
> 
> *EDIT:* Okay, so I'm going to do this mainly as an experiment (and for fun). I'll post the results on the Rogues Gallery thread and you can let me know if it's okay or not.



Aw crud. all of my information on characters may be gone.

never mind, I found it here!


----------



## Knightfall

*Gained Items/Treasure*
• _+2 Screaming Bolts_ [x9] [leftover from destroyed skeletal crossbowmen] (given to Brutus)
• 48 gp, 102 sp (in rotting belt pouches found with skeleton crossbowmen)
• _Cruel Justice_ [see below] (originally claimed by Aureus, I'm going to have her give it to Quinn; it should really be with a PC, now) 
• Dead Rook Egg (50 gp)
• _Eyes of Doom_ [x9] (Phar is hanging onto these for the group)
• Heavy Crossbows [x2] (1 lent to Brutus; the other was lent to the local militia)
— 3 more that were badly damaged and are being fixed by the blacksmith.
• _Kang_ [see below] (claimed by Caerth)
• Lycia's rough maps of the Malotoch cultist lair
• Rusted Tin Container (containing 24 sp and 10 cp)

*Odilos's Gear*
• _Amulet of Health +2_ (given to Meridith by Caerth)
• Belt Pouch (9 pp and 60 gp; plus vial of poison [vial was given to Aeron to make a cure])
• _Cloak of Resistance +1_ (given to Wieland by Caerth)
• _Composite Longbow +3_ (claimed by Aureus)
• _Cure Moderate Wounds Potion_ (Phar is hanging on to this for the group)
• Masterwork Spear (poisoned)
• Note in Common: _"My bastard of a son is rumored to be hiding somewhere near this village. Go there and find him and the breeder. Try not to hurt her. Pretend you are mercenary seeking work if the locales become suspicious of you. Try not to kill anyone without good reason. And, no Odilos, hunger is not a good enough reason. And do not infect anyone, at all. Be a shadow not a club. I know that's hard for you, but I must insist! If you get into trouble, I will not send reinforcements. If you must have help, there is one of your brothers in the village. While his blood isn't strong, he could be useful."_
• Arrows (poisoned) (17)
• _Wild "Teleos" Rhino Hide_ (claimed by Caerth)

*Cruel Justice* [AL LN; Ego: 22; Int 17, Wis 17, Cha 10; Star Arm (adds to Ego)] > _+1 keen adamantine scimitar_ (+9 to Ego)
— Speech/Read Language (Axiomatic, Celestial, Common [Harqualian]) (+3 to Ego)
— Telepathy; 120 ft. Darkvision and hearing (+1 to Ego)
— 10 ranks of Intimidate [Lesser Power] (+1 to Ego)
— 10 ranks of Sense Motive [Lesser Power] (+1 to Ego)
— _Zone of Truth_ (3/day; CL 6th) [Lesser Power] (+1 to Ego)
— _Detect Thoughts_ (At Will; CL 6th) [Greater Power] (+2 to Ego)
— Special Purpose: Defeat/Slay Chaos [The Guilty] (+4 to Ego)
— Dedicated Power: Cut off opponent's hand (Reflex save, DC 17; opponent is automatically disarmed on a successful save)

*Kang* ("Mercy/Murder" in Orc) [AL NE; Ego: 6; Int 13, Cha 13, Wis 10; Star Arm (adds to Ego)] > _+1 adamantine stiletto dagger_ (+4 to Ego)
— Empathy; 60 ft. vision and hearing
— _Deathwatch_ 30 ft. (Continually Active) [Lesser Power] (+1 to Ego)
— _Hold Person_ (3/day; CL 1st, save DC 12) [Lesser Power] (+1 to Ego)

Scott DeWar had mentioned to me that he'd thought he'd had Cruel Justice at one point. What I think it was is that he claimed Kang but then the Great Crash happened and we forgot about it.

Note that any character that isn't evil in alignment should gain one negative level for even picking up the stiletto. It's the same for Cruel Justice an any character that isn't lawful. It might be best to sell the dagger but doing so will make Cruel Justice very unhappy.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, i missed this in the DMG: "The item can also be used by any character whose alignment corresponds to the nonneutral portion of the item’s alignment."

So, Kang can be used by any NE of TN character while Cruel Justice can be used by any character with the following alignments: LE, LN, LG, TN.

My brain took a break there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn is true neutral, so Cruel J- was happy to oblige.

Kang would not complain too loud either, but I, the player can only say the just one of those weapons should be used by Quinn. If needed, he will carry Kang if no one else will.

ok, I am back to a state of confusion. [there can be no state with out change]
I have Kang[?] and who has Cruel Justice?


----------



## Scott DeWar

if any are interested, here is an image shot of phb level advancement:


Spoiler










which means, Quinn is level 9


----------



## Knightfall

His total XP is 31,505 unless I missed something. That would only make him 8th level. He should have started with the minimum XP for 7th level.


----------



## Knightfall

I also noted that Quinn has the max HP for all of his levels. That seems excessive. He should definitely of had max. HP for level one. But then rolled HP for all future levels. That might have been my fault when explaining things.

EDIT: Of course, you inherited Quinn from Voda Vosa, so it was likely a miscommunication to him from me since English wasn't his first language.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, I am back to a state of confusion. [there can be no state with out change]
> I have Kang[?] and who has Cruel Justice?



Aureus has Cruel Justice. Thateous claimed it for the character when he was still playing. Now the character is an NPC. It could go to Quinn instead and Aureus will take Kang, if you prefer. Or Kang could go to Caerth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, Voda Vosa was still learning English way back when, so a misunderstanding could have happened. I picked up Quinn at level 6.

By tthe way, according to post 354, I had 27, xxx or so xp. did that include some of what you just awarded?

As to who has what, let's hear from the others first.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, Voda Vosa was still learning English way back when, so a misunderstanding could have happened. I picked up Quinn at level 6.



Right, I just recalled that and edited my previous reply. 



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> By tthe way, according to post 354, I had 27, xxx or so xp. did that include some of what you just awarded?



Exactly that: the XP I just gave was the XP for the entire game from beginning to now.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> As to who has what, let's hear from the others first.



Agreed. I had assumed that @Scotley would want the wererat assassin's longbow, but then again he's already got a really good bow. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

I assume you're going to stick with Fighter for level 8, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

We are just talking all over each other, aren't we?  ok. I now understand what is going on xp wise. I will fix this soon. I am fixing dinner right now.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. Taking a break to work on NPCs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> I assume you're going to stick with Fighter for level 8, right?



Can you imagine him with monk levels? j/k not lawful

Let me think here, his stats were optimized for fighter by VV

going for lv 8 fighter
feat [fighter] Whirlwind Attack: full round att to attack all within reach
hitpoints: a roll of 6 +3 con gives 9 hp for this level for a total of 100
stat boost: wis for 14

skill points: 2+1 [int] improved Climb, Jump and swim









						[v.3.5] Rogues Gallery: Aerie of the Crow God PbP Campaign!
					

Characters should be posted on this thread. Characters should be 7th-level. FYI... It might be useful for the group to have a bard.




					www.enworld.org


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks for the update on xp! Went back to the RG and updated it, and was then confused about why I would still not levelup... and why I was supposedly level 7.

But then I discovered I was already updated to level 8, I just forgot to change that number at the very top. Silly me.  

Caerth could carry both weapons, and he did carry Cruel Justice for a while. But he's fine with the sword being held by someone else. 

Using Kang would make for an interesting dynamic in the half-orc, I think, although that may also cause more tension within the group. I'm fine with that (I love RP-ing such things) but I want to be sure the others are alright with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Caerth carrying Kang is ok with me. 

edit:
up above is final changes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Something I discovered while re-familiarizing myself with Quinn: His racial bonus for skill points

as he was a gladiator, I figured part of the fight was to 'psych out his opponent, right? so I put all the missing points in intimidate. However, it would seem he would have learned some sort of knowledge too, just what? 

level up is not complete.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Something I discovered while re-familiarizing myself with Quinn: His racial bonus for skill points
> 
> as he was a gladiator, I figured part of the fight was to 'psych out his opponent, right? so I put all the missing points in intimidate. However, it would seem he would have learned some sort of knowledge too, just what?
> 
> level up is not complete.



Yeah, I noticed that his skills weren't done correctly. Voda Vosa must have missed the bonus skill points for being human. I do use a skill from the Arcanis campaign setting d20 sourcebook called Examine Martial Technique, which is a class skill for fighters. I use the player's guide in PC Gen, but I don't have all the details for it *(*)*. The skill uses Wisdom.

I also use the City Lore (Wis) skill from the Oathbound hardcover, as well as the Sapper skill from AEG's DUNGEON sourcebook. I do own both of those books.

You could take any Craft skill for Quinn (both Armorsmithing and Weaponsmithing come to mind). Since Quinn grew up in a port city, he could have learned Craft (Sailmaking) or Craft (Shipmaking).

And I'm okay with you taking a Profession skill as a class skill. Options for fighters will include Profession (Siege Engineer), Profession (Gladiator), Profession (Military Commander), and Profession (Soldier). Gladiator will be a homebrewed skill option for fighters and fighter-thugs. (It should be an easy add into PC Gen. {fingers crossed})

For Knowledge, you could go Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering), Knowledge (local) or my homebrewed Knowledge (Lands of Harqual) skill. It's a geography-based skill specific to the continent of Harqual. Of course, Knowledge skills are cross-class skills for fighters.

*** I thought I had the PDF version, but it turns out I have the PDF version of the original Codex Arcanis book (updated to v.3.5), but it doesn't have the skills listed in the book.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's how Quinn came out in PC Gen using the human bonus skill points on Intimidate only. I added a point to Wisdom, added Whirlwind Attack. (Note that I've cleaned up the text to make it more readable.)

FYI, I noted that you added both the MW and the +1 magic bonus together for your spiked chain. Magical bonuses supersede the Masterwork quality, so his attacks should be +14/+9. Also, the attacks for Quinn's long bow should be +11/+6, not +11/+8.

He also gets to speak the Charan language since he's considered to be of that ethnicity. The extra skills listed are those that he can use untrained.

*QUINN INAGUI*
Male Human (Charan, Harqualian) fighter 8
TN medium humanoid (human, Harqualian)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Charan, Dwarven, Harqualian Common
*AC* 19, touch 12, flat-footed 17; Combat Expertise, Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 100 (8HD)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +5, *Will* +5
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* _+1 spiked chain_ (two handed) +14/+9 (2d4+9)
*Melee* masterwork longsword +13/+8 (1d8+4/19-20)
*Melee* unarmed strike +12/+7 (1d3+4)
*Ranged* _+1 composite longbow_ (+4 Str) +11/+6 (1d8+5/x3)
*Ranged* net +6/+1 (/none/x0)
*Face* 5 ft. *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +12
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack
*Abilities* Str 18 (+4), Dex 14 (+2), Con 16 (+3), Int 13 (+1), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 12 (+1)
*Special Qualities* Bonus Fighter Feats, Human Racial Traits (Feat and Skill Bonuses), Humanoid Traits, Weapon and Armor Proficiencies (Fighter)
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Improved Trip, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain), Weapon Specialization (Spiked Chain), Whirlwind Attack
*Skills* Appraise +1, Balance -1, Black Market +2, Bluff +1, City Lore +2, Climb +12, Concentration +3, Craft (Untrained) +1, Diplomacy +1, Disguise +1, Escape Artist -1, Forgery +1, Gather Information +1, Heal +2, Hide -1, Intimidate +12, Jump -5, Listen +2, Move Silently -1, Perform (Untrained) +1, Ride +13, Sapper +4, Search +1, Search (Stash Item) +1, Sense Motive +2, Spot +2, Survival +2, Swim +9, Use Rope +2
*Possessions* _gloves of ogre power_; _+1 spiked chain_; _+2 breastplate_; _cloak of resistance +1_; _boots of the winterlands_; waterskin (filled); _Handy Haversack_ [ Bag, Coin; Net; Masterwork Longsword; _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ (x5); Pot (Iron); Rations (Trail/Per Day) (x10); Bedroll; Flint and Steel; ]; Bag, Coin [ Coin (Silver) (x4); Coin (Gold) (x37); ]; Pot (Iron) ; _Efficient Quiver_ [ Arrows (20) (x3); ]; _+1 composite longbow_ (+4 Str)

Created using PCGen 6.08.00 RC6 on Aug. 19, 2019 
Player: Scott DeWar; Character Name: Quinn Inagui


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to start working on the next post sometime today. It will take the PCs through the next 24 hours until Sir Balorix leaves with Hornauer and Lycia for the southern half of the Strandlands.

It will include the current happenings in Carnell, as well as any rumors the PCs hear during that time. You guys can choose to roll Gather Information. Here is Aureus' roll: 1d20+2=15

She did well enough that she learns most of the major news of the day (note that she now speaks the Common tongue of the continent fluently). Your PCs can choose to Aid her roll or use the time for other needs: buying & selling, diplomacy, etc.


----------



## Knightfall

As part of my next post, I'm going to have Aureus give Cruel Justice to Quinn. And I think we've agreed that Caerth will take Kang. Unless you guys object, I'm going to have Aureus claim the wererat assassin's magical longbow and arrows.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow, this is still running. I just had to go read the beginnings of this story, out of nostalgy. Man I love Lorien. One of my all time favourite characters.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Wow, this is still running. I just had to go read the beginnings of this story, out of nostalgy. Man I love Lorien. One of my all time favourite characters.



And if you wanted, I'd let you run him again. He's on the mend right now, however. Heh.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, I know you would, and as much I’d love to, as I said on fb, I don’t think I could find the focus to play pbp’s anymore. I’d be enthusiastic about it for a few months and then end up dropping out again . But it’s fun to reminesce once in a while.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I know you would, and as much I’d love to, as I said on fb, I don’t think I could find the focus to play pbp’s anymore. I’d be enthusiastic about it for a few months and then end up dropping out again . But it’s fun to reminesce once in a while.



No worries, man. I was just pulling your leg. Heh.

Still, feel free to check in once in a while and read what's going on. 

BTW, do you remember if you had any plans for prestige classes for Lorien, or was he just going to be a straight up bard. I just want to get feel for where you would have taken him, is all. No pressure to wrack your brain.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm thinking Scotley is really busy right now, so I'm going to NPC his character until pops up again. I'm been waiting for him or @JustinCase to post, but I think I'll move the group forward.

Do you guys want to try to convince the dockkeeper to come with you, as per Sir Ghal's suggestion or just leave him behind?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> I'm thinking Scotley is really busy right now, so I'm going to NPC his character until pops up again. I'm been waiting for him or @JustinCase to post, but I think I'll move the group forward.
> 
> Do you guys want to try to convince the dockkeeper to come with you, as per Sir Ghal's suggestion or just leave him behind?



That would be Quinten , right?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> That would be Quinten , right?



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

Without Quinten, you have the following NPCs coming with you back out to Gurnard's Head to face the cultists:

Brutus Wruck, a young half-ogre fighter
Gareth Porthglaze, the local sheriff and a retired adventurer
Meridith Bowen, a young ranger with a hate for vermin
Timmins Walmsley, an old fighter who is past his prime
Wieland Bowen, a young guard who is Meridith's cousin

Quinn knows from spending time with Quinten that the man would rather be an adventurer than dockkeeper. The young man has some skill with a bow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what does he know off Gareth Porthglaze ?

Just my thoughts, but I would like to have Quintin, Brutus and maybe the twins. I would like to know if Timmons would keep his ear to the ground for that other wererat in the local area and report to the shireiff.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> what does he know off Gareth Porthglaze ?



Quinn's known Gareth since the gladiator first arrived in Carnell. The usually jovial man is in his early forties; he stands about 5 and a half feet tall and has a bit of a gut. While he's not a bear of a man, he's still quite sturdy. Still, from what you know of him, he's spent as much time on a bar stool as watching over Carnell from his post.

The sheriff used to adventure with Timmins and several other locals years ago. The two of them were the front-line fighters of the group, although that adventuring group wasn't renown. Most of their adventures were local and short-lived, and the rest of their friends either left the area or died fighting monsters. That was more than 15 years ago.

Timmins Walmsley has been known in the region for quite some time. He's 10 years older than his friend Gareth and was killing dangerous beasts while Gareth was still learning to use a sword as a boy. He took Gareth and his friends under his wing, and they had some success together. He's not as strong or spry as he used to be but he's still good with a longsword and a shortbow, as long as he doesn't lead the charge. Ol' Timmins, as the youngsters call him, stands over 6 feet tall but he is very lean in his twilight years.



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Just my thoughts, but I would like to have Quintin, Brutus and maybe the twins. I would like to know if Timmons would keep his ear to the ground for that other wererat in the local area and report to the shireiff.



Timmins has his heart set on going with you, so you'll have to convince him to stay behind (Bluff or Diplomacy). If he does, then Gareth isn't likely to go either. They consider themselves a team. If Timmins goes, Gareth won't stay behind, especially since he'd have to explain it to Lady Pendour.

While Timmins' not much for information gathering, he's a bit of a survivalist. He can beat the bushes to try to find the other wererat while your PCs are gone, and he doesn't answer to Sir Ghal since he's retired from active duty as a guard. (He retired from that life nearly 8 years ago.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

What kind of interaction is there between Meridith Bowen and her cuz Wieland Bowen? would she very be worried about Wieland?

I don't want the land to be defenseless, so maybe the shireff needs a deputy?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> What kind of interaction is there between Meridith Bowen and her cuz Wieland Bowen? would she very be worried about Wieland?



She wouldn't worry about him at all. He's older than her. Wieland is in his mid-20s while Meridith is several years young than him. He'd likely worry about her, being the oldest. The two of them have different family homes and haven't adventured together.



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> I don't want the land to be defenseless, so maybe the shireff needs a deputy?



The land won't be defenseless. Besides Sir Ghal, there is the dwarf Mabron Bronzethegn (who is quite good with an axe), the seasoned guard Elijah Wortham (who is acting in Gareth's place), and a dozen other locals who are members of the militia including both Shamus Taggart (a weaver) and Wilbur Anthonyson (Timmins friend). You know Sir Ghal also has a young page, but you haven't been introduced to him. Quintin called the young man Ailward.

Here are the NPCs best and worst ability scores, if you need more info regarding whether or not you want them to come with you.

*Brutus Wruck (Half-Ogre Fighter):* Str 25; Int 13
*Gareth Porthglaze (Human Fighter):* Con 14; Cha 10
*Meridith Bowen (Human Ranger):* Wis 17; Con 10
*Quintin Mohren (Human Wild. Rogue/Ranger):* Dex 17; Int/Wis 11
*Timmins Walmsley (Human Fighter):* Wis 14; Str/Cha 9
*Wieland Bowen (Human Warrior):* Str/Con/Wis 16; Cha 9


----------



## Knightfall

Note that Wieland, as a local guard, has been ordered to go by Sir Ghal. Brutus, Meridith, and Timmins all volunteered. Gareth was asked to come along by both Timmins and Sir Ghal. Sir Ghal cannot order Gareth to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Then with the aforementioned interconnections between them, I recommend all of them. I was concerned about the kingdom and familiarity between them. I may have to take a teemwor feat in the uture to "teach " every one of us gladitorial fighting formations. as of now, we are a loose band of free-willed hooligans.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> I may have to take a teemwor feat in the uture to "teach " every one of us gladitorial fighting formations. as of now, we are a loose band of free-willed hooligans.



Leadership  Just saying, make them followers... Though they might be too high level for the feat


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> BTW, do you remember if you had any plans for prestige classes for Lorien, or was he just going to be a straight up bard. I just want to get feel for where you would have taken him, is all. No pressure to wrack your brain.



No idea what I had planned, but it is very likely that I was going plain bard. I rarely used prestige classes.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Then with the aforementioned interconnections between them, I recommend all of them. I was concerned about the kingdom and familiarity between them. I may have to take a teemwork feat in the future to "teach " every one of us gladitorial fighting formations. as of now, we are a loose band of free-willed hooligans.



Sounds good.


----------



## Knightfall

Ne post added.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

Either having a really bad allergy attack or fighting the beginning of a cold. Must sleep now.


----------



## Knightfall

Oh yes, roll initiative.


----------



## Knightfall

So, is there anything from this post you guys are willing to give to any of the NPCs with you to make them tougher companions? The two functional heavy crossbows and the 9 _screaming bolts_ haven't been claimed yet. You also have the 9 _eyes of doom_ and an extra _cloak of resistance +1_. Also, does one of you want to claim the wererat assassin's _amulet of health +2_ or lend it to an NPC? There is also an extra _cure moderate wounds_ potion for the group.

I'm assuming you've given over the 3 damaged crossbows and poisoned weapons to the dwarf blacksmith who will fix the crossbows for you and clean the deadly poison from the masterwork spear and arrows. He should have them ready for your PCs after you get back from Gurnard's Head.

I'm going to let Aureus use the _+3 composite crossbow_ for now, and she bought some arrows and a quiver from Mabron with her personal funds. (She insisted on paying for them even though he offered you all free bundles of 20 arrows each.)


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm adding some NPC portraits to the Campaign Guide thread...









						[v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!
					

PLAYERS JustinCase: Caerth Heart-of-Oak (N male half-orc, Druid 8) Neurotic: Maur Deepdelver (LG male sonnthord dwarf, Cleric 5 / Ordained Champion 3) Scotley: Minvelepharadan 'Phar' Tamlyranth (CG male silver/gray elf hybrid, Elf Paragon 3 / Evoker 5) Scott DeWar: Quinn Inagui (N male Charan...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, is there anything from this post you guys are willing to give to any of the NPCs with you to make them tougher companions?




Must’ve missed that. I’m all for giving the NPCs some of that; we already have some great gear.


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative: Caerth initiative: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

So, one initiative roll for Gareth and Timmins since they consider themselves a team. The same goes for the Bowen cousins.

Aureus: 1d20+4=19
Brutus: 1d20+3=17
Gareth and Timmins: 1d20=19
— Gareth: 19+4=23
— Timmins: 19+5=24
Meridith and Wieland: 1d20=8
— Meridith: 8+2=10
— Wieland: 8+1=9
Quinten: 1d20+4=16


----------



## Knightfall

Phar: 1d20+3=15


----------



## Knightfall

@Scott DeWar, did you want me to roll Init. for Quinn?


----------



## Knightfall

Order, so far, for the Surprise Round. Each character gets one standard or immediate/swift action and any number of free actions.

Timmins: 25 (drawing weapon, longsword)
Gareth: 24 (drawing weapon, short sword)
Aureus: 19 (backing up Caerth)
Caerth: 18 (wild shape)
Brutus: 17 (holding action)
Quinten: 16 (readying shortbow)
Phar: 15 (readying his bow)
Meridith: 10 (drawing weapon, longsword)
Quinn: 9 (readying his bow)
Wieland: 9 (drawing weapon, sickle)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Oh yes, roll initiative.



initikative: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
ah excrement.

I had this ready to post and I never hit the button! [narf!]
I had it ready about 5:50 am [ish] local time


----------



## Knightfall

So, how I'm going to handle the NPCs (besides Aureus) is that they will follow the PCs orders almost to the letter (and within reason). While both Gareth and Timmins have some experience in the past, they haven't been adventuring in a long time, so they will defer to the PCs if things get intense.

Note that while Meridith and Wieland are older than Caerth (*), they did grow up in the same area as the half-orc. In the past ,they likely didn't think much of him, but since he helped bring back Lord Pendour's body, they've come to respect him at least. Meridith will likely follow his lead while Wieland might object once in a while.

Quinten has a camaraderie with Quinn, so he'll look to the chain-wielding fighter for guidance.

Brutus is the one wild card. He is young, inexperienced and has a lust for fighting. He is only 16 years old, so your PCs shouldn't let him go in, axe swinging, without Quinn (or Caerth) there to back him up.

* I'm assuming. Meridith is 21 and Wieland is 27. I didn't see an age listed for Caerth on the Rogues Gallery, but I'm assuming he's not older than Wieland. I guess he could be Meridith's age or a little older.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Must’ve missed that. I’m all for giving the NPCs some of that; we already have some great gear.



Okay, so I'm going to dole out the gear to the other as follows:

Phar will hang onto the _eyes of doom_ and the extra cure potion
Brutus will use one of the heavy crossbows and the _screaming bolts_ (plus he got more bolts from the blacksmith).
Meridith will use the magical amulet
Wieland will use the magical cloak
The other crossbow was left with the militia for the defense of Carnell


----------



## Knightfall

Here's what Caerth saw in the tower.


----------



## Knightfall

I bought the PDF version of the module, so I can use the maps.

Each square is 5 feet. The outside stairs lead up to the second floor of the tower, which is the main entrance. The spiral stairs lead both up and down. Down is the way you have to go to get to the entrance to the cultists' temple.


----------



## Knightfall

Since Caerth got out without the rooks seeing or hearing him, you can make a plan of attack (and still get surprise). However, if your PCs debate too loudly, they might hear you. Plus, there might other rooks around that might discover your PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus suggests stealth, of course. Brutus wants to attack, but Quinn has him reigned in for now. The others will follow your orders.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn would quietly  suggest a barrage a missile weapons and then charge in.


----------



## Knightfall

And don't forget that when you first entered the tower, you did so through a damaged section of the tower to the floor above this one, because its door was initially barred from the inside. Your PCs climbed up with a rope and then explored the tower. (That third floor is where you fought the ochre jelly, and where the chapel, with the _sanctuary_ spell, is located.)

That hole hasn't been filled in so you could use it again, but it was a tough climb because the stonework is unstable. I think Aureus manged to stabilize it enough, so it didn't collapse. but that was a while ago now. I can't remember the DC off the top of my head (there isn't a suggested Climb DC in the module), but I don't think it was higher than 20 without a rope (15 with a rope). I'll see if I can find it.

Regardless, your PCs have done the climb before so they get a +2 circumstance bonus if they do it again. The new NPCs with you don't, however.

You could choose to send some of the group up that way and then attack from the stairwell whiel the rest charge in through the doorway. Note that if the rooks manage to block some of the characters on the stairs, it is not an easy place to fight from. Anyone without at least 5 ranks in Balance is considered flat-footed while fighting on the stairs, and if the rooks have the higher ground, they get a +1 to attack.

Note that it would be easy to collapse the decaying stonework, which would make a lot of noise. Noise that might attract the attention of the rooks. A few would investigate, at least.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, Phar has _fireball_ memorized, which could be useful.


----------



## Knightfall

Ah, the DC was 12 using Aureus' _rope of climbing_.

So, it would be that again with the +2 bonus, and Aureus can go first to make sure it's still safe. (It would be an easy climb for Brutus too; he's spent years climbing up and down the cliffs along the beachhead.)

Anyway, just a suggestion from your friendly neighborhood DM.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Timmins: 25 (encouraging Quinten)
Gareth: 24 (follows Caerth inside)
Rooks [x6]: 1d20+2=20 (flat-footed)
Aureus: 19 (climbing)
Caerth: 18
Brutus: 17 (follows Caerth inside)
Quinten: 16 (delaying/hold action)
Phar: 15 (casting fireball)
Rook Alpha: 1d20+2=15
Meridith: 10 (climbing)
Quinn: 9
Wieland: 9


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase and @Scott DeWar,

So, I'm going to have both Timmins and Gareth hold their actions until after the PCs decide how their going to attack. Unless you guys object, Aureus is going to climb up the side of the tower silently (using her rope) and enter on the floor above. She will then move to the spiral stairs leading down and wait for the others to attack. She will try to sneak attack a rook from hiding.

I will have prep to cast a _fireball_ spell, if you guys agree that's what you want. Assuming @Scotley doesn't respond in the next day or so.

The rooks won't act until they become aware of your presence. Note that they are flat-footed.


----------



## JustinCase

A fireball first, then rush in together may be the best option. Caerth isn't a strategist, however, so he's not going to suggest that, but will instead abide by his companions' suggestions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Having a strange headache that has lasted 3 days  now; plus, I got hit with a 100 piece rush order.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> A fireball first, then rush in together may be the best option. Caerth isn't a strategist, however, so he's not going to suggest that, but will instead abide by his companions' suggestions.



Okay, so I'm going to have Aureus sneak-climb into the open hole and Phar try to sneak up and cast _fireball_. It would probably be a good idea for someone to back him up. While both Meridith and Quintin can Hide and Move Silently fairly well, she's a better climber. So, I'm going to have her go with Aureus and have Quintin back up Phar (although he might need some quiet encouragement).

Rolls coming up. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Having a strange headache that has lasted 3 days  now; plus, I got hit with a 100 piece rush order.



No problem. I've been sick all week, so posting has been on hold. Plus my mom was in the hospital; she's getting out today.


----------



## Knightfall

*Phar*

*Hide:* 1d20+8=23
*Move Silently:* 1d20+8=20
*Aureus*

*Hide:* 1d20+15=26
*Move Silently:* 1d20+15=34
*Climb [DC 12]:* 1d20+8=24
*Spot:* 1d20+11=27 (she notices that the old stonework is unstable again)
*Listen:* 1d20+11=23
*Disable Device [DC 18]:* 1d20+17=23 (it was closer than I thought it was going to be) 
*Meridith*

*Hide:* 1d20+7=24
*Move Silently:* 1d20+7=23
*Climb [DC 12]:* 1d20+3=12


----------



## Knightfall

*Sequence of Events*
Timmins and Gareth are holding their actions until after the _fireball_.

The rooks are unaware of the group. They continue chowing down of baby scrags.

Aureus climbs up the wall using her magic rope, discovers that the stonework is unstable, and disables it so it won't fall. Nothing sees or hears her; she's a ghost.

Caerth's action.

Brutus holds his action unless ordered to do something.

Quinten is hesitant to back up Phar, but a successful Diplomacy check will get him moving.

Phar sneaks up the stairs gets into position and casts _fireball_. | Fireball (w/Practiced Spellcaster feat): 8d6=30

The Rook Alpha hears and sees Phar on its turn! I rolled a 28 for its Spot and 24 for its Listen. It is no longer flat-footed at this point.

Meridith climbs up behind Aureus are just barely makes it.

Quinn's action.

Wieland's action. He'll likely back up Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm assuming Phar would put the fireball where it would do that most damage and make sure he doesn't get roasted. Looking at the way a 20 ft.-radius spread works, I'm thinking he won't get all the rooks in the spell effect. At least one will be outside the area.

*Reflex Saves for Rooks
Rooks [x3] (center of tower):* 1d20+7=19 (failed; but still alive)
*Rooks [x2] (far left):* 1d20+7=17 (failed, but still alive)
*Rook Alpha:* 1d20+8=15 (failed; but still alive)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Phar roasted them pretty good and he can tell the standard rooks are on their last wings, so to speak. Aureus is still getting into position this round. She will sneak attack from hiding in Round Two.

@JustinCase, you're up next.


----------



## Knightfall

Added a post.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One (Updated)*
Timmins: 25 (encouraging Quinten)
Rooks [x1]: 1d20+2=20 (flat-footed; undamaged)
Rooks [x5]: 1d20+2=20 (flat-footed; hurt badly)
Aureus: 19 (climbed into tower)
Quinten: 16 (?)
Phar: 15 (cast _fireball_)
Caerth: 15 (attacks rook alpha)
Gareth: 15 (follows Caerth inside)
Brutus: 15 (follows Caerth inside)
Rook Alpha: 1d20+2=15 (hurt badly, cast minor cure, 5 ft. step)
Meridith: 10 (climbing)
Quinn: 9
Wieland: 9

@Scott DeWar, it's Quinn's action.


----------



## Knightfall

*Updated Map for Round One*


----------



## Knightfall

Note that the rook closest to both Brutus and Gareth is the one that wasn't damaged by Phar's spell.


----------



## Scotley

Hey gang, sorry for the long absence. My browser of choice had some issues with the new format and I got rather frustrated and took a little break. I really appreciate Knightfall taking care of Phar for me. I expect to post regularly again now. Thank you all for your patience with me. Will try to figure out what I've missed and get a post up today.


----------



## Scotley

So are we up?


----------



## JustinCase

Looks like it's Quinn's turn. Knightfall has had Phar cast a devastating fireball this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Hey gang, sorry for the long absence. My browser of choice had some issues with the new format and I got rather frustrated and took a little break. I really appreciate Knightfall taking care of Phar for me. I expect to post regularly again now. Thank you all for your patience with me. Will try to figure out what I've missed and get a post up today.



No worries. I figured you'd be back.



JustinCase said:


> Looks like it's Quinn's turn. Knightfall has had Phar cast a devastating fireball this round.



Yep, Quinn is up and Phar hit all but one of the rooks for 30 points of _fireball_ damage. While it didn't kill any of them, he could tell he hurt them badly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So so sorry!!

rush orders at work, wore my tired but out, computer went wonky, Just plain wore out still from the last week and a half. will get caught up asap.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> So so sorry!!
> 
> rush orders at work, wore my tired but out, computer went wonky, Just plain wore out still from the last week and a half. will get caught up asap.



No worries. I'll keep an eye out for your next post. From where Quinn is on the map, he can move up the stairs and still attack this round. I allowed that for Caerth, so Quinn can get in one attack with his bow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am back with a brand new shiny computer. I will have Quinn advance up the stairs and attack the Alpha rook. getting caught up on reading thread by thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Rooks [x1]: 20 (undamaged, using frightful caw)
Rooks [x2]: 20 (hurt badly, attacking [two others are dead])
Rooks [x1]: 20 (hurt badly, fleeing)
Aureus: 19 (hiding, sneak attack, shaken for 1 round, killed one rook)
Phar: 15
Caerth: 15
Gareth: 15 (affected by _fear_)
Brutus: 15 (affected by _fear_)
Rook Alpha: 15 (hurt badly)
Meridith: 10 (affected by _fear_)
Quinn: 9
Wieland: 9 (shaken for 1 round)
Quinten: 8 (affected by _fear_)
Timmins: 8 (shaken for 1 round)
----

*Frightful Caw:* Will save, DC 13
- All within 300 ft. who fail their save are affected by a _fear_ spell as if cast by a 8th-level sorcerer.​- Aureus, Caerth, Phar, and Quinn all gain a +2 circumstance bonus because they've faced rooks before.​- Quinten suffers a -2 circumstance penalty because he's already afraid.​
*Saves for NPCs*
Aureus: 1d20+11=19+2=21 (saved)
Gareth: 1d20+3=6 (failed)
Brutus: 1d20+5=8 (failed)
Meridith: 1d20+6=11 (failed)
Wieland: 1d20+5=16 (saved)
Quinten: 1d20=10 (failed)
Timmins: 1d20+5=14 (saved)
----

Shaken: -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
Panicked: Flee in a random direction or cower if unable to flee.


----------



## Knightfall

Roll your will saves. Your PCs get a +2 bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rook Attacks* [x4]
Rook #1 (5-ft. step, attacks Brutus): 1d20+2=11 (miss)
Rook #2 (charges Quinn, attacks w/club): 1d20+9=11 (miss)
Rook #3 (5-ft. diagonal step, throws dagger at Caerth): 1d20+9=12 (miss)
Rook #4 (takes flight, uses Flyby Attack vs. Phar, tries to fly through the open door): 1d20+2=22 (crit. threat); 1d20+2=16 (confirm, n/a); 1d3=1 (damage)


----------



## Knightfall

Escape Artist check for Rook #4: 1d20+2=13 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

*Updated Map for Round Two*


----------



## Scott DeWar

will save:
_: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up.


----------



## JustinCase

_Edit: Shoot, posted this in the wrong thread... _

*"Cover your ears!" *yells Caerth, appearing to not notice the rooks' dreadful song.









*OOC:*


I'm sure saying that is a free action I can take when it's not my turn, right? 

That Will save was a piece of cake for Caerth... 
Caerth will save: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31


----------



## Scotley

Phar flinches from the claws raking his face, but recovers quickly and draws his bow letting fly an arrow at the Rook attempting to flee into the dumbwaiter. 

OOC:
bow attack: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
 
damage: 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oops forgot the save. Will save: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

And this is the OOC thread. So, double oops. Don't worry about copying your reply over, when I reply over there I'll cut and paste your response here over there. 

Unless you see this before I reply later today. Have to eat and then run an errand first.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, Phar doesn't have line of sight to the rook fleeing to the dumbwaiter. He'll have to move first. If he does, he'll take an AoO from the rook that threw the dagger at Caerth.

*EDIT:* I missed drawing the movement arrow for the rook heading to the dumbwaiter. I just added it to the map.


----------



## Knightfall

It's now Caerth's action. After that, both Gareth and Brutus will run in fear and the Rook Alpha will go next, if it's still alive. Note that Caerth doesn't have line of sight to the Rook Alpha where he's standing, as Aureus is in the way. But he can move and fire at the Alpha or the rook at the dumbwaiter (or take a 5-ft. step and fire at the one in front of Quinn).


----------



## Scotley

Wow, wrong thread too. Just change the target to one he has line of sight on.


----------



## Scotley

As I mentioned in the other game's thread, I'm heading out on vacation next week and expect to do minimal posting if any for the next week or so.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> As I mentioned in the other game's thread, I'm heading out on vacation next week and expect to do minimal posting if any for the next week or so.



Have a fun time on your vacation. I'll NPC Phar as required while you're relaxing.


----------



## Scotley

Thank you! I promise to come back rested and eager to play.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scott DeWar, you're action for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

*Updated Map for Round Two*


----------



## JustinCase

Ooh, I just killed the alpha. Nice!


----------



## Scotley

Nice, now if those of us remaining can just finish off the rest....


----------



## Knightfall

I've been in a holding pattern waiting for @Scott DeWar, but it seems he's MIA right now. So, I'll for his PC and move the combat forward. Breakfast first, however.


----------



## Scotley

Yes, please break your fast. We prefer DM's who are not hangry!


----------



## Knightfall

I got distracted by cleaning and other stuff today. I'll roll for Quinn and the NPCs tomorrow. Very tired. Time to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn's Attacks* *(after 5-foot step and readies his spiked chain)
First Attack:* 1d20+15=18-2=16 (hit); Damage > 2d4+7=14 (rook falls)
*Second Attack:* 1d20+10=21-2=19 (hit); Damage > 2d4+7=11


----------



## Knightfall

*Wieland's Attack (vs. flying rook):* 1d20+7-2 (hit); Damage > 1d6=3 (rook falls)

Quinten runs in fear off the edge of the stairs and falls 5 feet where he then cowers: falling damage > 1d4=4

*Timmin's Attack (after move):* 1d20+7-2=13 (hit); Damage > 1d8+1=3


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Rooks [x1]: 20 (hurt badly)
Rooks [x1]: 20 (hurt badly, surrendering)
Aureus: 19
Phar: 15
Caerth: 15
Gareth: 15 (affected by _fear_; ran away up the stairs)
Brutus: 15 (affected by _fear_; cowering)
Meridith: 10 (affected by _fear_; ran into the tower's basement)
Quinn: 9
Wieland: 9
Quinten: 8 (affected by _fear_; fell off stairs; cowering)
Timmins: 8


----------



## Knightfall

*Updated Map for Round Three*


----------



## Knightfall

*Rook's Attack (vs. Timmins):* 1d20+9=22 (hit); Damage > 1d6=6
*Fleeing Rook:* Surrenders
*Aureus's Attack (moves to help Timmins):* 1d20+9=28 (crit. threat); Confirm roll > 1d20+9=24 (confirmed); Damage > 2d6+6=12


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar is up.


----------



## Scotley

Phar looses and arrow at the Rook fighting Timmins. 

OOC: Rolls bow attack: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
 
damage: 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am so sorry. My docs and I were trying to reduce my pain meds. I am not quite ready to reduce yet, but it was a valiant try. other wise I am back now that I am stabilized.


----------



## Scotley

Glad to have you back. We had a little excitement in Memphis yesterday morning. An EF1 tornado hit our neighborhood. Lots of trees down. Fortunately, no one was hurt. But several houses and cars were smashed by falling trees. The damage at my house isn't too bad, but I'm going to need a new fence, a new AC unit and a roof. We are still without power at home, so I may be a bit slow to post.


----------



## JustinCase

Scotley said:


> The damage at my house isn't too bad, but I'm going to need a new fence, a new AC unit and a roof.




Maybe I misunderstand, but your house is missing a roof??


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar looses and arrow at the Rook fighting Timmins.
> 
> OOC: Rolls bow attack: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
> damage: 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7



That's a hit and killing shot.



Scott DeWar said:


> I am so sorry. My docs and I were trying to reduce my pain meds. I am not quite ready to reduce yet, but it was a valiant try. other wise I am back now that I am stabilized.



No worries. I figured you were dealing with pain issues; I've got my own pain right now too. My legs and ankles are misbehaving. I have physio w/acupuncture coming up on Monday.



Scotley said:


> Glad to have you back. We had a little excitement in Memphis yesterday morning. An EF1 tornado hit our neighborhood. Lots of trees down. Fortunately, no one was hurt. But several houses and cars were smashed by falling trees. The damage at my house isn't too bad, but I'm going to need a new fence, a new AC unit and a roof. We are still without power at home, so I may be a bit slow to post.



Glad to hear you and your neighbors are all okay. Worry about your family, friends and home. Post when you can and when you're up for it. Don't stress about it.


----------



## Knightfall

That's the end of that fight. You guys have one rook that has surrendered and is willing to talk.


----------



## Scotley

Gonna be out of toucn until Monday. Taking a little trip to do some face to face gaming in the unwired wilds of Arkansas.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to wait until the weekend before I post again to give you guys more time for catching up/posting. But, no rush. Real life first, always.


----------



## Scotley

I'm back from my little excursion, but gone again this weekend. I'm done traveling for a while after that. Should be able to post regularly through the end of the year.


----------



## Scotley

So the one who gets his heart cut out is not the one surrendering? Just to confirm before I act.


----------



## JustinCase

True, it's the Alpha's.

Makes for a whole different scene.


----------



## Scott DeWar

serious health issues. retaining fluid to the tune of about 45 lbs worth. [20 kg]. caused by a diabetes med with a black box warning.



Spoiler: also had x ray done


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> serious health issues. retaining fluid to the tune of about 45 lbs worth. [20 kg]. caused by a diabetes med with a black box warning.



Take care of yourself. I'll continue to run Quinn for you; don't worry about it. Health always comes before gaming. Just let us know how you're doing, but only when you up for it.

FYI, I have physio (w/acupuncture) today, so I doubt I'll be posting anything today; it will depend on how I feel afterwards.

(Dishes, laundry, and recycling too. And the grocery store, later.)



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Spoiler: also had x ray done
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115483



Oh oh!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So the one who gets his heart cut out is not the one surrendering? Just to confirm before I act.



As @JustinCase said, he de-hearted the Alpha cleric.

I know you're away again, but I'm going to wait until you back home. No rush.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been exhausted from work and the medicine pioglitizone. It might be a week or so.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. Be well.


----------



## JustinCase

Be well!


----------



## Knightfall

I'll put up a new post either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

Next post either Monday or Tuesday. Family stuff today. 

EDIT: Sorry I haven't posted yet. I've been obsessing over 2 different video games. Dungeon Siege 2 and an MMORPG called Ragnarok II. I'm hoping to get it done tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Next post either Monday or Tuesday. Family stuff today.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I haven't posted yet. I've been obsessing over 2 different video games. Dungeon Siege 2 and an MMORPG called Ragnarok II. I'm hoping to get it done tonight.



Did you get both video games done in one night? Impressive! 

I only ever played a demo of DS2, and found it slightly less fun than DS1. Man, I must've spent hours on DS1! Not much of a plot, but so many fun concepts, that I still think about including in D&D games. I mean, goblin robots! 

Edit: Just look at those goblin bots blasting my party to smithereens! Isn't it just adorabl-- oh wait, game over.


----------



## JustinCase

Due to moving house and the holidays, I'll be mostly offline the next 2-3 weeks. The DM is free to play my character as an NPC during my absence.


----------



## Scotley

Good luck with the move and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Did you get both video games done in one night? Impressive!



Hardly, I tend to play RO2 once in a while and then get away from it. This is the first attempt at DS2.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> I only ever played a demo of DS2, and found it slightly less fun than DS1. Man, I must've spent hours on DS1! Not much of a plot, but so many fun concepts, that I still think about including in D&D games. I mean, goblin robots!
> 
> Edit: Just look at those goblin bots blasting my party to smithereens! Isn't it just adorabl-- oh wait, game over.
> View attachment 116632



Yes, DS2 is not nearly as fun as DS1, but I was able to get all three Dungeon Siege games through Steam for almost nothing. (I haven't tried DS3 yet.) The save system in DS2 is weird. Regardless of where you save it in the game, it puts the characters at the last town visited. Really weird and and bit lame.



JustinCase said:


> Due to moving house and the holidays, I'll be mostly offline the next 2-3 weeks. The DM is free to play my character as an NPC during my absence.



No worries.



Scotley said:


> Good luck with the move and Happy Holidays.



What he said 


FYI, it turns out that there is a time limit on saved drafts for new posts. The one I was working on disappeared, so I have to start over.


----------



## Scotley

I'm going to be offline over the holidays will check in upon my return. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. I'm not likely to post again until Christmas is over (and maybe New Years).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am back to lurking.


----------



## JustinCase

I am back.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm in the process of moving over to a new computer starting tonight. It was my Christmas gift this year, so I'll be spending most of my time transferring over files and installing a few key programs onto it. Thus, I'm not sure how long until I post again. If everything goes smoothly, then I should be ready to start writing up a new post by the weekend.


----------



## Scotley

Good luck! Sounds like a nice present.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply, hopefully, by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm planning for Friday for my next post.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry I haven't posted yet. I'm dealing with really bad back and hip pain right now. I took a tumble on the bus the other day when the driver lurched the bus forward before I had sat down. I fell into the seat sideways. I've been hurting really bad ever since.

It's a bit better today, but I have family obligations tonight, so my next post likely won't be until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You just get better.


----------



## JustinCase

Take your time!


----------



## Scotley

Take your time. DM's dealing in pain are more likely to kill characters ya know.


----------



## Knightfall

Still dealing with some discomfort/pain, but I'm determined to try to get a reply up sometime before the end of the weekend. Now, time to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

Goal for today is to get a reply up for you guys. I want to get it done since the NHL Trade Deadline is tomorrow.

Edit: Didn't happen. To distracted by hockey.


----------



## Scotley

Somebody should be trading for Zamboni drivers....









						Zamboni driver saves the day in goal for Carolina
					

Dave Ayres, a 42-year-old who drives the Zamboni for the Maple Leafs' AHL affiliate, stepped in as the emergency goalie for the Hurricanes on Saturday night, stopping 8 of 10 shots to help Carolina to a 6-3 win.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, very ill.


----------



## Knightfall

Still feeling ill. I'm on antibiotics now. I think I might have sinus infection in addition to the flu. It's been a rough couple of weeks.

Plus, my step-father had a major heart attack and died in the hospital overnight. They had hoped he'd be okay, but his heart wouldn't beat unless he was on medication and a ventilator. His family choose to let him rest. MY mom is heartbroken right now.

So, I won't be posting as much for a while. I won't abandon you guys, but it's too tough right now.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry, I've been MIA. A lot of stress right now and no physio.


----------



## JustinCase

No problem. Take your time.


----------



## JustinCase

I understand that, with Knightfall's consent, @Neurotic would like to join this game.

As active players, we currently have a half-orc druid (Caerth, my character), an elf paragon/evoker wizard (Phar, played by Scotley), and a human fighter (Quinn, played by Scott DeWar).

We've also got a few helpful NPCs, most notably those of former players: Aureus the rogue, and Lorien the bard. I think they can all be found in the Rogues Gallery. 

We're level 8; I'm sure there's a char gen post somewhere to be found, otherwise ask Knightfall. I don't think there's any role we absolutely need, so feel free to play what you want.


----------



## Neurotic

Dragon shaman, marshal, bard (melee support)
Or something divine (no cleric!).
Hi everyone...I'll think of something.

Thanks for having me. I can simply take over existing characters if that makes more story se se?


----------



## Neurotic

Dwarf cleric. Human spellthief. So many choices


----------



## JustinCase

Certainly. That's why I love 3.5, even though it's also overwhelming.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall, what kind of dwarves would be appropriate wherever the characters are now? And what are available deities? 

Also, if Dumathoin is available, anyone know what is mattock/maul and where are the stats? There is maul in Arms and Equipment but it is 1-handed 1d10 weapon. Impressive, but...not really a maul.

Can it be 2d8 (1d10 --> 2d8) or at least 2d6 and be heavy 2 HD weapon?


----------



## Neurotic

Attributes: 4D6 = [6, 2, 1, 6] = 15
4D6 = [3, 1, 4, 3] = 11
4D6 = [1, 4, 6, 2] = 13
4D6 = [4, 3, 6, 6] = 19
4D6 = [6, 4, 1, 5] = 16
4D6 = [4, 6, 6, 6] = 22
 

18, 16, 15, 14, 12, 10
Well rolled  now to find a dwarf with Str/Cha/Wis bonuses


----------



## Neurotic

Going for melee cleric. Heavy armor, shield, warhammer, uberdwarf


----------



## JustinCase

Sounds good!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Dwarf cleric. Human spellthief. So many choices



I think a dwarf cleric would be a good choice. The group could use some more healing power. Here's a detailed look at the various dwarven subraces for Harqual: Dwarves of Harqual. There is a lot of background material there.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall, what kind of dwarves would be appropriate wherever the characters are now? And what are available deities?
> 
> Also, if Dumathoin is available, anyone know what is mattock/maul and where are the stats? There is maul in Arms and Equipment but it is 1-handed 1d10 weapon. Impressive, but...not really a maul.
> 
> Can it be 2d8 (1d10 --> 2d8) or at least 2d6 and be heavy 2 HD weapon?



This post in my Lands of Harqual thread shows details for the specific region of the campaign, called The Strandlands. Hill dwarves are common in the region; they are the second most plentiful race. Most of the dwarves of the Strandlands live more towards the hills and mountains. The game is set in a seaside village called Carnell, but even in that small place there are some dwarves. Most notably the blacksmith.

Dumathion is one of the major dwarven deities for the Strandlands. 

For the maul, let's go with 2d6 instead of 2d8, as a two-handed weapon.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the regional map for where the Strandlands are located: Thunder Mountains Region. The Strandlands are the lands east of the mountain range; its capital is the large town of Ironsoul. Note that there is a link to a full-sized version of the map on that blog post. It's a big map, so it might take a bit of time to load.

There are lot of hill dwarves in the forest hills of the Iron Woods, as well as the area known as The Quarry Heights, but they can be found everywhere in the Strandlands. Note that while some of the clanhomes in the region are dwarven some of them are also human clanhomes. The ones in the Thunder Mountains are dwarven, however. But some of those clans are allied more with Highhelm -- a dwarven land that acts as a buffer state between the Strandlands and Vish'Na'Ka to the west. Basically, anywhere there are mines, there are hill dwarves in larger numbers.

Near Carnell, on the coast, the largest settlement with dwarves is Belporte, although they aren't as numerous there and aren't as well thought of. Belporte is very human-centric and its people have a bit of a superiority complex. The largest dwarven community near Carnell is the Bahyrsti Clan in the green hills near Ebonstrand Castle and the Silent Shrine. That clanhome used to be a human clanhome but it was lost to monsters during the Second Ogre War. The dwarves that reclaimed it took the Bahyrsti name as there own and there sons and daughters are some of the best fighters defending the walls of Ebonstrand and the streets of the port city of Blackwater to the south. The port city of Helt also has a significant dwarven population and dwarves are considered equal to humans and other races.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I think I'm going to reply to the other game, first, to give @Neurotic time to work on his PC. We'll bring his character in almost right away. I see his PC being sent to help the other PCs by Lady Pendour. Will figure it out.


----------



## Neurotic

Ready for a check-up in Rogues gallery


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ready for a check-up in Rogues gallery



It looks like everything is good so far. I'll take a closer look later


----------



## Knightfall

I'll add a reply on the weekend and then set up introducing @Neurotic's PC to the group.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up, including an short intro scene for the new PC. 

I'll check back in sometime near the end of the coming week.


----------



## Neurotic

Just realized....shouldn't there be some guards near the pier?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Just realized....shouldn't there be some guards near the pier?



Hmm, I don't believe so. There was a man watching the launches the previous time the group was at the island, but they went back to Carnell and then came back only with the NPCs currently fighting alongside them. Of course, now that your PC is going to be there, I could send one or two of the NPCs to watch the launches.

That's for you guys to decide, however.


----------



## Neurotic

So...its their voices up there and we can move along with the introduction so you don't have to post an introduction?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> So...its their voices up there and we can move along with the introduction so you don't have to post an introduction?



Yes, the voices you're hearing are the other PCs and their NPC allies. Right now, you're PC is just outside the tower near the bottom of the short set of stairs that leads up to a open door. Now, your PC doesn't actually *know* it's them, but Lady Pendour told you the names of all members of the team.

*EDIT:* The most important thing is that they don't know you're coming to help them.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, I will go carefully in, but we can start the introduction without waiting for big clarification post  Thanks


----------



## Knightfall

Yep. Feel free to write your own introduction to the group. Have fun with it.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to post a reply by the weekend, but I'm going to reply to the Bluffside game first. Likely tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We have a "beastly gnoll" amoungst us?


----------



## Knightfall

That's how he sees Aureus, I guess.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, I thought to play his inner prejudice without commenting it aloud  to create friction at the start.

At least it's not stupid ogre, silly (or bast**d) elf or damned orc- that would be High Dwarf


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought you were referring to quinn



			https://i.ytimg.com/vi/4EoAHdwGBvU/maxresdefault.jpg
		


I saw no mention of humans .. .. .. but what a dig on elves!


----------



## Neurotic

Humans are ok, as long as they remain on the surface. Elves are not ok, both above and below (drow). Dwarves are mostly OK, except Maleuth, Duergar, Abyssal, Frost, those little scroungers... 

Add to those surface-loving Hill dwarves if you're a High Dwarf


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I finally found the map that shows the region for the Kingdom of the Greystones: Greystone South.


----------



## Knightfall

Plan is to get a new reply up in the next couple of day but it could slide to the middle of the week. Time to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> knowledge (dungeoneering): 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14





Spoiler



In Caerth's mind, it feels like forever ago that he first came out to Gurnard's Head even though it's been only been a week or so since that first foray. Regardless, he quite clearly remembers the room that lies ahead on the left. It seemed uneventful at first, a cave carved from the stone by humanoid hands. There were rotting pallets, iron rings driven into the walls, and old rusted manacles attached to lengths of chains scattered across the room's floor.

And there was a wooden door on the southern wall of the room. It had been stuck but was no trouble for Quinn to get open. What was beyond that door however was another matter. The second room had been a shrine consecrated to evil. There was a gaunt figure of death covered in chains. The being had smelled of death but it did not immediately attack. It had seemed to be bound to the room and could not leave it. Fearful of facing the monster after barely fighting off the centipede, the door was closed and pallets piled in front of it. The creature would be dealt with later, it was decided.

The corridor that extends beyond the entryway to the two connected rooms continues on for some way. Caerth remembers a set of stairs cut through the rock that lead down to another level. The stairs had been flanked by black monoliths worked with inlaid glyphs and evil holy symbols. And there had been a strange scrawled symbol on the floor written in blood. That had been as far down the corridor as the group had gone but it continues on into what had looked like to be an oval-shaped room.

It was at this point that the group went to explore the western corridor and first encountered Hornauer and his brood. Caerth remembers there was another branch off that corridor but the group never explored it.


----------



## Scotley

Trying to get caught up. It was slow over here for so long I haven't been checking in daily. I'll do my best get a post up this afternoon. Three games that have been dormant all cranked up again.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

Bluffside game updated. Crow God will get a new reply early next week. Other stuff to do this weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I know I said I was going to update the Bluffside game first, but I had meant to post that message here. So, Crow god first and then Bluffside. I might do both today but I also have chores, so we'll see. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

Eastern Corridor map...

After Caerth's reminder to the group, you can all take a look at that area now.






The outer room without a door was an old cave-like room that has been chiseled out of the rock. Here is its description again...

_Someone has clearly carved this cave, as the walls are regular and far smoother than in the natural caves you’ve passed through. The cave is empty, save for rotting pallets, iron rings driven into the walls, and manacles attached to lengths of chain scattered across the floor. A wooden door stands in the south wall._

Note that the group forced open the door and entered the other room, which turned out to be an old shrine to Malotoch. After seeing what was inside, the group retreated, closed the door, and piled up the rotting pallets in front of the door (if I'm remembering correctly). Here's the description for that room...

_A dais of black stone carved in the likeness of woman with a crow’s head stands against the wall opposite the door. Your light seems unwilling to penetrate the gloom, almost shirking from the darkness. An overwhelming stench of decay emanates from the darkness, from which emerges a humanoid figure with mottled skin and eyes burning like hot coals. It wears a shroud of chains._

I believe the group retreated because they assumed the figure is a chain devil. 

I don't remember if the group went forward to the stairs or not, but I'm going to assume it happened. Here's the description for the stairs...

_The entrance to the staircase leading to the temple proper is flanked by black monoliths worked with inlaid glyphs and holy symbols. On the stone floor between them is an obscure symbol written in blood._

I think wrote it differently, as the PCs weren't aware of the 'temple' at this point. This was all before meeting the wererat.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'll wait to post for this game until after the Bluffside battles are over.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the Bluffside fights are going tkae a bit of time, but I'll try to get a post up for Crow God by the end of this coming weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I still exist in the real world, just to let you know.


----------



## Knightfall

My plan is to write a reply today before adding more replies to the Bluffside game.


----------



## Knightfall

*Surprise Round*
Initiative for Aureus: 1d20+5=22
Caerth: 18
Phar: 13
Maur: 8
Quinn: 6


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One Initiative Rolls*
Timmins: 1d20+5=23
Meridith: 1d20+2=14
Quinten: 1d20+4=12
Gareth: 1d20+4=9
Brutus: 1d20+3=7
Wieland: 1d20+1=7
---
Cultists: 1d20+1=19


----------



## Neurotic

Initiative: 1D20 = [8] = 8

How far are they and are they pushable into something (chasm or down the stairs)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Initiative: 1D20 = [8] = 8
> 
> How far are they and are they pushable into something (chasm or down the stairs)



No where near the chasm. But they could be pushed down the stairs, although the stairwell perpendicular to the corridor.


----------



## Neurotic

Could one dwarf block the passage?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Could one dwarf block the passage?



No. It's a ten foot wide passage.

EDIT: Hmm, it more like a 7 ft. wide passage. Each square on the map is 10 feet.

Map


----------



## Neurotic

Even if its 10, one needs to pass me and eat opportunity attack...anyone else melee? Not counting NPCs


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Even if its 10, one needs to pass me and eat opportunity attack...anyone else melee? Not counting NPCs



Edited my previous post, it's more like 7 to 7-1/2 feet wide at the most. Maur could probably block most of it. Caerth melees a lot and Quinn is the fighter of the group.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn fights with a spiked chain for the most part.


----------



## JustinCase

initiative Caerth: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18


----------



## JustinCase

Hmm, looking at the RG and I see I've only got Caerth hit points for 7 levels. We're 8... Guess I missed that while leveling up! Unless someone can find me rolling for it. Shall I roll now @Knightfall ? 

(Better before combat, I imagine.  )


----------



## Knightfall

Go ahead and roll.


----------



## JustinCase

hp for level 8: 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9 

So that brings Caerth to a total of 58 hp. I'll update the RG.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scott DeWar,

*Rolling Initiative for Quinn:* 1d20+2=6


----------



## Knightfall

*Surprise Round*
Aureus: 22 (Hiding)
Caerth: 18
Phar: 13
Maur: 8
Quinn: 6


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus is going to Hide and put herself in a position in the corridor for a sneak attack.

Hide check: 1d20+15=33

@JustinCase, you're up first in the surprise round.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *The Surprise Round*
> If some but not all of the combatants are aware of their opponents, a surprise round happens before regular rounds begin. Any combatants aware of the opponents can act in the surprise round, so they roll for initiative. In initiative order (highest to lowest), combatants who started the battle aware of their opponents each take a standard action during the surprise round. You can also take free actions during the surprise round. If no one or everyone is surprised, no surprise round occurs.
> 
> *Unaware Combatants*
> Combatants who are unaware at the start of battle don’t get to act in the surprise round. Unaware combatants are flat-footed because they have not acted yet, so they lose any Dexterity bonus to AC.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, note that in a surprise round, your PC can take a standard action and free actions.

EDIT: Hmm, that mean Aureus is still in the room preparing to head out into the corridor. She's only drawn her weapon at this point. She will move and hide in round one.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth's bow shot is a miss even with the cultists flat-footed.

@Scotley, you're up!


----------



## Neurotic

Cast bless then


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Čast bless then



Okay, you can keep your posted attack for round one.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scott DeWar, you're up.


----------



## Neurotic

Don't hold back  a bit of careless friendly fire can result in good party dynamics 
"Hey, elf, watch who you burn!"
"I didn't burn anyone I didn't want to" or
"Why would I bother with a dwarf"


----------



## JustinCase

It's your initiation! Baptism by fire. Literally.


----------



## Scott DeWar

computer problems!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Take your time. The combat isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Knightfall

Will give @Scott DeWar time to work out his computer issues before continuing on with the combat. I'll check back in around Thursday or Friday and if he's still having issues, I'll post an action for him for the surprise round.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Aureus: 22 (stunned)
Cultist Leader: 19
Cultists (x4): 19
Cultist: 19 (running down the stairs)
Caerth: 18 (stunned)
Meridith: 14
Phar: 13 (stunned)
Timmins: 9 (charged)
Gareth: 9
Maur: 8 (charged)
Quinten: 7 (delayed)
Brutus: 7 (rolled a natural 1, falls prone)
Wieland: 7
Quinn: 6


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to have Timmins delay his action until the PCs have moved forward so there is room for him in the corridor and I'm going to have Aureus hide and move silently to try to get in a sneak attack position for round 3.

The cultists are up next, but I need to lie down for a bit. I have a wicked headache.  

EDIT: So, tomorrow instead.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. Aureus is now stunned by the sound burst. Each PC takes 3 sonic damage and I need Fortitude saves for each ofthem. The DC is 15. On a failed save, a PC is also stunned.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling a save for Quinn for @Scott DeWar: 1d20+9=26 (big save!)


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, did you update Phar to 8th level? Your PC sheet still has the stats for 7th-level


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, did I ever point out the campaign guide thread? If not, see here: [v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!

I just realized I hadn't added Maur to the list of PCs. Fixed it.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic, did I ever point out the campaign guide thread? If not, see here: [v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP



Yes, you have.

Maur cannot fail dc 15 fort check unless 1 always fails


----------



## Scotley

Excellent question. I thought I did. Maybe it didn't save. Will adjust.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Excellent question. I thought I did. Maybe it didn't save. Will adjust.



Thanks,

Phar is up next, but I need you to roll a Fortitude save for the cultist's _sound burst_. The DC is 15.


----------



## Knightfall

I've been chatting with Scott DeWar on Facebook and he updated me on his computer situation. While he has a new computer, he's having trouble logging in to EN World. He's going to talk to the admins about it when he gets a chance.

For now, I'm going to NPC Quinn for him.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up.

Of the PCs, he's the only one not stunned. Quinten has delayed to after Maur. Gareth fired his crossbow and missed and Timmins charged the cultist next to the lead cultists. *I have used your previously posted attack, which is a hit.* I'm assuming he's attacking the lead cultist.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Aureus: 22 (rolled a 1, drops her bow)
Cultist Leader: 19
Cultists (x4): 19
Cultist: 19 (fled)
Caerth: 18 (summoning, takes 1 round)
Meridith: 14
Phar: 13
Timmins: 9
Gareth: 9 (affected by _bane_)
Maur: 8
Quinten: 7 (affected by _bane_)
Brutus: 7 (getting up from prone; affected by _bane_)
Wieland: 7
Quinn: 6


----------



## Knightfall

I need Will saves for all the PCs vs the _bane_ spell. The DC is 14.

*Will Saves for NPCs (and Quinn)*
Aureus: 1d20+10=20 (saves)
Meridith: 1d20+6=21 (saves)
Timmins: 1d20+5=19 (saves)
Gareth: 1d20+3=9 (fails)
Quinten: 1d20+2=11 (fails)
Brutus: 1d20+5=12 (fails)
Wieland: 1d20+4=18 (saves)
---
Quinn: 1d20+5=25 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, it's your attack for round two.


----------



## JustinCase

Posted my actions.

FYI: I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks, with extremely limited internet access. Feel free to NPC my character.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get some replies up today. Still trying to wake up. Very bleary-eyed this morning.


----------



## Scotley

I find a liter of coffee indispensable for waking up.


----------



## Knightfall

Round two is now over. Both the cultist lead and the cultist fighting Timmins fell in round two. Maur took out the leader while Quinn took out the other one with his spiked chain.

I'll add my posts for round 3 later tonight (or tomorrow). I'm dealing with a lot pain today. must go lie down. 

*Round Three*
Aureus: 22
Cultist Leader: 19
Cultist: 19 (runs away down the stairs)
Cultists (x2): 19
Cultist: 19 (fled)
Medium Earth Elemental: 18 (summoned by Caerth)
Caerth: 18
Meridith: 14
Phar: 13
Timmins: 9
Gareth: 9 (affected by _bane_)
Maur: 8
Quinten: 7 (affected by _bane_)
Brutus: 7 (affected by _bane_)
Wieland: 7
Quinn: 6


----------



## Knightfall

*Aureus:* Composite Longbow > 1d20+13=16-4=12 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

One of the remaining three cultists runs away down the stairs (failed a morale check), and the other two cast _shield of faith_ of themselves.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks for Caerth and the Earth Elemental
Medium Earth Elemental:* Slam > 1d20+8=27 (hit), Damage > 1d8+7=14
*Careth:* Composite Longbow > 1d20+10=12-4=8 (miss)

*Meridith's Attack*
Light Crossbow > 1d20+2=6 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for Phar.

@Neurotic, you can post you're attack too.


----------



## Neurotic

"Hold in the name of Moradin!" Maur calls after the fleeing cultist

Ooc: hold person dc 16 to resist

Started to. Then remembered that I specified what O prepared, but I cannot find it. I believe it was undead hunting...Will search tomorrow. G'night


----------



## JustinCase

I'm back! Good to see that 'Rocky' manages to hit one of the cultists! So proud.


----------



## Knightfall

Will try to get a post up for this game too. It's going to be uncomfortably hot here in Edmonton over the next few days, at least, so it might be tomorrow or maybe Thursday. It won't be Wednesday; I have physio that day.


----------



## Knightfall

*Reflex Saves vs. Glyph of Warding (Blast) [DC 14]*
Wieland Reflex Save: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (failed)
Brutus Reflex check: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16 (success, half damage)
Timmins Reflex save: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23  (success, half damage)
Cultist Reflex save: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 (failed, dead)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, make a reflex save for Maur. The DC is 14.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so that is the end of round three and could be the end of the combat if the group decides not to go after the fleeing cultists.


----------



## JustinCase

Chasing after the cultists seems prudent.

By the way, do you have some sort of visual for which PCs and NPCs are caught in the range of that blast? I'm having a hard time seeing that in my mind's eye, and it makes it difficult to decide what my character can and cannot do. And his summoned elemental.


----------



## Knightfall

No, I didn't come up with a visual for where the PCs and NPCs are standing. I just eyeballed it in my head. I admit I forgot about the summoned elemental, but I don't think it would be in the blast range. When Brutus jumped he likely would have come down either next to the elemental (on it's right) or in front of it.

Thinking about it more, both Timmins and Maur might be on the edge of the blast (and not actually in the range), which is 5 feet around the spot where Wieland in standing. The cultist is definitely in the range and so is Brutus.

Anyway, I'm just letting you guys know I'll be away from my PC for the next couple of day. I have to go over to my mom's and help her with some stuff. The apartment has been sweltering this week and I need to spend at least one or two days sleeping in her house's basement in order to feel normal again.

I'll probably be home by late Sunday but it could also be early Monday by the time I get home. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## JustinCase

That's fine, I just figured the elemental would've been inside the radius. I'm fine (of course) if it's not.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I want to finish up the doppelganger fight for the Bluffside game before coming back to this one for the next encounter.


----------



## Knightfall

Created this so you know where your PCs are and where the various NPCs are located. Note the fleeing by the bottom of the stairs. I was able to judge that's bout where he'd be.


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder: The Earth Elemental was summoned by Caerth.


----------



## Neurotic

Transferring to IC post


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, did you ever pick a character portrait for Phar? I seem to remember you did, but I cannot find it in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

Maur's tanglefoot bag hit and stuck the cultist to the door.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Wieland retreats away from the glyph after setting it off. Meridith rushes to make sure he's okay. Both Gareth and Quinten move forward 10 feet ready to fire their weapons. Brutus stays where he is wary of the sigil on the floor. Timmins backs up Caerth and and Maur. The Earth Elemental does nothing unless directed by Caerth to move.

I decided to put Phar next to both Aureus and Quinn. (Note that I'm now using @Scott DeWar's avatar for Quinn's token. Heh.)


----------



## Knightfall

*XP for Defeating the Six Cultists*
Caerth: 900
Maur: 900
Phar: 900
Quinn: 900
---
Aureus: 450 (gets half of what the others get, calculated separately)

All the other NPCs only get 300 each (calculated separately from the PCs).


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, if you want to break free, you cam make a Strength check (DC 17) or by doing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing weapon. The attack roll is automatic, so you don't have to roll. Quinn can aid another with a Strength check.



			
				D&D Wiki said:
			
		

> Once free, the creature can move (including flying) at half speed. A character capable of spellcasting who is bound by the goo must make a DC 15 Concentration check to cast a spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added, again. That's all for me tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break for a while today. I'll check back in later on and work on an new post for this game.


----------



## Knightfall

*Roll initiative!

Initiative Order (once the door is open)*
Phar: 21
Brutus - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
Aureus - Initiative: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19
Caerth: 15
Ghast - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
Timmins - Initiative: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
Quinn - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
Wieland - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9
Maur: 4
Meridith - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3

How do you guys want to order the group going into the old shrine?


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative Caerth: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15

Caerth is holding his spear, so he’s going to want to be in the front.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's how I have it arranged. Aureus opens the door and moves to the side. Maur, Quinn, and Caerth are out front. Wieland, Timmins will follow those three inside. Aureus will align with Meridith and Phar to fire bows (or spells in Phar's case).


----------



## Knightfall

Round one has begun, @Neurotic make a Fortitude saving throw for Maur. While the DC is only 12, a 1 is still a failure.

@JustinCase, it is Caerth's turn to act.


----------



## Neurotic

Fort save (add 3 against poison, spell or spell-like effect): 1D20+15 = [8]+15 = 23
(+11 base, +1 vestments, +3 recitation)

Maur will move 2 squares down and cast consecrate on his turn

@Knightfall ghasts have lots of fort saves included (stench, paralysis, this unholy effect...yes, I know, metagaming  ) - may I suggest we all roll 10-20 saves upfront and simply read them in order

Or you list what is needed every round so we all include it in our IC post? (this all may be irrelevant for ranged attackers)


EDIT: and a bit of chemistry humor which I found hilarous
What is the opposite of Formaldehyde?
Casualdejekyll !! ​


----------



## Knightfall

I realized after going to bed last night that I forgot to wait for @Scotley to roll initiative for Phar. My bad.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall ghasts have lots of fort saves included (stench, paralysis, this unholy effect...yes, I know, metagaming  ) - may I suggest we all roll 10-20 saves upfront and simply read them in order
> 
> Or you list what is needed every round so we all include it in our IC post? (this all may be irrelevant for ranged attackers)



If you guys want to roll a few extra Fortitude saves to have ready for each round when fighting any ghasts, I'm okay with that. But lets keep it to around 5 per combat.

I'll still roll the NPC saves on the fly, of course.


----------



## Knightfall

Deciding to roll initiative for Phar.

Phar - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Brutus: 20 (did not act)
Aureus: 19 (moved, readied and fires bow)
Caerth: 15
Ghast: 14
Phar: 14 (delays w/ready action, fires bow)
Timmins: 12
Quinn: 11
Wieland: 9
Maur: 4
Meridith: 3


----------



## Knightfall

So, since Phar goes at the top of initiative, I'm simply going to say he's going to use the ready action to either cast a spell or fire his +1 elvencraft longbow once he can see the ghast.


----------



## Knightfall

*Positioning at the End of Round One*
Both Phar and Quinn did damage this round for a total of 14. Maur successfully removed the _Desecrate_ spell from the altar. The magical darkness remains in effect, however.

Post your actions/attacks for round 2.

*Round Two*
Brutus: 20 (will move after Caerth moves)
Aureus: 19 (fires her bow again)
Caerth: 15
Ghast: 14
Phar: 14
Timmins: 12
Quinn: 11
Wieland: 9
Maur: 4
Meridith: 3


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, do you have a set of pre-rolled Fort saves for Maur yet? He needs to make one against the ghast's stench.


----------



## Neurotic

"Pfah! Like blackmith hairy armpit!" Maur curses as he gets a whiff of the creature. Still, dwarves are used to living in close with others and it is not always flowery.

Fort saves: 1D20+15 = [10]+15 = 25
1D20+15 = [8]+15 = 23
1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D20+15 = [4]+15 = 19
1D20+15 = [6]+15 = 21


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Maur saves with no problem. Heh.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur is a save beast  at least for Fort and Will...Ref in heavy armor...not so much


----------



## Neurotic

And when he hammers something, it stays hammered  Our damage would drop normal ghoul or ghast, but this thing _stinks _(get it ) of named/leveled opponent


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, is Caerth wearing the _wild rhino hide_ taken from the wererat assassin or is he still wearing his _+1 hide armor_? If the former, you might want to update his Armor Class. He has had time to clean it.


----------



## JustinCase

Hmm, I guess I never got around to changing that armor. So yes, I assume Caerth is wearing that wild rhino hide!

What are its specifics? I know it's not in the PHB so I don't know where to find it.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Hmm, I guess I never got around to changing that armor. So yes, I assume Caerth is wearing that wild rhino hide!
> 
> What are its specifics? I know it's not in the PHB so I don't know where to find it.








						SRD:Rhino Hide - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				




Add to that the wild armor property.


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks! Added it in the RG.

By the way, I need to correct my HP back. I missed a number when last I said I need to roll hp for level 8, so that last roll of 7 has to go. So my true HP is 49; I'll correct that as well.



			
				RG said:
			
		

> HP: 58 (10 + 2d10+4d8+14=34 + 5+ 1D8+2=9)



It's that last link that is too much.

Too bad, because it was a great roll.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> It's that last link that is too much.
> 
> Too bad, because it was a great roll.



Save the link  We will level up eventually


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Hmm, I guess I never got around to changing that armor. So yes, I assume Caerth is wearing that wild rhino hide!
> 
> What are its specifics? I know it's not in the PHB so I don't know where to find it.



It is in the Magic Item Compendium IIRC


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Thanks! Added it in the RG.
> 
> By the way, I need to correct my HP back. I missed a number when last I said I need to roll hp for level 8, so that last roll of 7 has to go. So my true HP is 49; I'll correct that as well.
> 
> 
> It's that last link that is too much.
> 
> Too bad, because it was a great roll.



No worries. Thanks for letting me know.



Neurotic said:


> It is in the Magic Item Compendium IIRC



Actually, it is detailed on page 220 of the DMG.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,

FYI, I'm waiting for you all to post your actions for round 2. Making sure you know. Still, no rush.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus - Full attack with bow (with 20% miss chance): 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D20 = [9] = 9
1D100 = [14] = 14
1D100 = [3] = 3
OMG!!!    

So, Brutus is going to wait until after Caerth acts, and Aureus's attacks hit the ceiling.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, changed my old PC's power settings and it's not as slow (and not hanging on me).

EDIT: Spoke to soon. Crap!


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, didn't know it was my turn already. Posted in the IC!


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, didn't know it was my turn already. Posted in the IC!



There is a 20% miss chance for the magical darkness. Rolling for you...

Caerth - 20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [37] = 37

You're good.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. Man, it takes forever to write one on my sister's old PC.

But at least it doesn't hang on me to the same extent as my old PC with Windows 10 on it. I think the new OS is causing the laptop to overheat. The fan is constant whirring when I try to use PCGen or browse online. It barely functions on FB and freezes if I try to have more than one program open at a time.

It even hangs when I'm writing PCGen scripts in notpad. NOTEPAD!   

My new PC can't get fixed and back to me soon enough!


----------



## Knightfall

New post added!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've been trying to sit down and write my next reply, but my chronic pain has been kicking my ass. I have physio on Wednesday, so I'm hoping I'll be able to get it done after that if I don't power through the pain in the next couple of days.


----------



## Neurotic

Hold on!


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Planning to update this game later on today. Right now, I have a headache and need a snooze (and a half).


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

Look for my next post either late Sunday or on Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added!


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get a reply up for this game in next couple of days.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I think it's time to roll initiative even though you can't see your foes at this point. The boar will act on Caerth's initiative.


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative Caerth: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21


----------



## Knightfall

Unseen Foe #1: Unseen Foe #1 - Init.: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
Unseen Foe #2: Unseen Foe #2 - Init.: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Caerth: 21
Summoned Boar: 21
Quinn: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Cultist #1: 21
Wieland: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17
Brutus: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
Aureus: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Timmins: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
Cultist #3: 9
Meridith: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
Pritchard (Cultist #2): 3


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so at this point, none of the PCs can see any foes but you know they're out beyond the smashed door. The boar stands just beyond the doorway out in the corridor. (I'm assuming Caerth can't see through the boar's eyes.)

Aureus has just searched for traps and found none. Caerth is just inside the door leading back up to the first level. Timmins stands next to him after just patting the half-orc druid on the shoulder.

The other PCs and NPCs are behind Caerth and Timmins with Phar and Maur being the next closest and then Quinn and Brutus being the next closest after that.






The grayed out areas are part of the Worldographer program known as the Fog of War.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, have the boar make a Spot and Listen check.


----------



## JustinCase

Boar spot and listen: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> (I'm assuming Caerth can't see through the boar's eyes.)




Correct, in all respects it's just an animal.

I'm waiting to post my actions (and the boar's, unless you as DM prefer to control it) until I know how much those spot and listen checks help with finding the cultists.


----------



## Neurotic

Initiative: 1D20 = [4] = 4


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to roll initiative for Scotley... he might be busy right now.

Phar - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5

Not a good roll.


----------



## Knightfall

But, now we can move forward with the beginning of the round.

@JustinCase, I'm assuming you want Caerth to move forward beyond the smashed in door.


----------



## JustinCase

Yes please.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Boar spot and listen: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
> 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12





Spoiler: What the boar sees and hears



The corridor beyond the door is very dark. The boar can see much beyond the light spilling into the corridor from the light of the torch one of the NPCs is carrying. With its low-light vision, it can see roughly 80 feet in either direction (the second 40 feet is shadowy illumination for the boar) from its spot on the map.

Thus, as per the battle map below, the boar can clearly see the cultist standing 30 ft. away from him, but the other two cultists are within shadowy illumination. Thus, they have concealment vs. the boar. The boar can clearly hear the two men to the south, but it doesn't hear the cultist to the north.

Once Caerth moves into the hallway, he can see all three men clearly and can note the other features marked on the map below. The two cultists to the south are running away from the broken door. There is an open corridor/passageway to the east of Cultist #2. The cultist to the north seems to be standing guard, but trying to stay quiet and hidden. Caerth can see the cultist clearly with his darkvision.

Cultist #3 - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post in the IC thread in a bit. Have to eat breakfast/lunch first.


----------



## Knightfall

After Caerth Moves!


----------



## Knightfall

After Caerth attacks, Quinn will double move (for a total of 40 ft.) from his position off the map (two squares behind where Caerth was initially standing) to be in the long corridor. He will turn towards the sound of the boar fighting with the cultist.


----------



## Knightfall

Saving this link for later use: SRD:Dire Boar - D&D Wiki
Str 31, Con 21
66 hp
Gore +14 melee (1d8+14)
Fort +10


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. Here is the updated battle map...




@Scotley, Phar is up next. If you're too busy right now, let me know, and I'll NPC your characters for both games.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect a new post from me tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Caerth: 21
Summoned Boar: 21 (stunned)
Quinn: 21
Cultist #1: 21 (fleeing)
Wieland: 17
Brutus: 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Cultist #3: 9 (disappeared behind northern doorway)
Meridith: 8
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
Pritchard (Cultist #2): 3 (fleeing)
-----
@JustinCase, you're up.



Spoiler: DM Only



New combatants come in this round.
Three more cultists - Initiative for round two: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15
Two ghoul guards - Initiative for round three: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16


----------



## Knightfall

*End of Round One*


----------



## Knightfall

So, at this point, you can't see any enemies. Beyond the dire boar, the two cultists have retreated, but you're not sure how far. The other cultist fled into the northern door and close it behind him. No one heard a locking sound, but the noise from the _sound burst_ and the squealing dire boar filled most of the corridor.

The lesser NPCs will likely take their cues from Maur since he's in his element. However, Brutus seems to look to Caerth more and Timmins has his own strong will.

Aureus will work in conjunction with Phar first, since they have a long friendship, but is comfortable in her role to look for traps and watch the other's backs.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry, I don’t have much time online because I’m looking after my toddler daughter while my wife is ill. Can you play my character as an NPC for a few days?

I expect to be posting regularly again next week.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post for Caerth later on today. Have to have lunch first.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, would Maur have just moved his normal movement or double moved (heading north)? I think I moved him one extra square than his normal movement.


----------



## Neurotic

Double move


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Double move



Okay, I'll update Maur's position on the map once I've completed my posts for round two.

What I'm going to do is separate the posts for Caerth and Quinn (PCs) from the posts for the NPCs.

FYI, Scott DeWar contacted me through Facebook and told me he will be back on EN World using a slightly different username at some point in the not to distant future. If he gives me any other updates, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two (Updated)*
Caerth: 21 (moves)
Summoned Boar: 21 (stunned)
Quinn: 21 (moves 5 ft.)
Fleeing Cultist #1: 21 (continues to flee)
Wieland: 17 (moves)
Cultists [x2]: 15 (new combatants)
Prelate: 15 (new combatant)
Brutus: 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
[Cultist (went through northern door): 9] (action not known this round)
Meridith: 8
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
Pritchard (Fleeing Cultist): 3


----------



## Knightfall

Next to act is Brutus. I'm taking a break. I'll post the rest of the NPCs actions up to Maur, later on today. @Neurotic, think about what you want Maur to do this round.

Here's the battle map before Brutus acts...


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, just ordered food, so supper first. Then I might play a video game for a while before posting again. If I get to engrossed in the game, the next post will likely be tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so instead of a +2 bonus to AC, Maur, the dire boar, and the two cultists all have cover (+4 AC) while standing in the doorway.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I noticed in the Planar Handbook that holy storm's 20 ft. radius is centered on the caster. Do you still want Maur to cast it?


----------



## Neurotic

In dnd tools it says its range is 20'


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> In dnd tools it says its range is 20'



I'll check my copy of the Spell Compendium and look for any errata. Maybe they changed it when putting it into that book from the Planar Handbook.

Tomorrow, because I'm completely fried.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I'll check my copy of the Spell Compendium and look for any errata. Maybe they changed it when putting it into that book from the Planar Handbook.
> 
> Tomorrow, because I'm completely fried.



I would cast it still, none of my companions are evil...but I would prefer to enter the room first in that case. And that means passing through the cultists. How do I do that in 3.5?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I would cast it still, none of my companions are evil...but I would prefer to enter the room first in that case. And that means passing through the cultists. How do I do that in 3.5?



The range listed on D&D Tools is the same as that in the Spell Compendium, yet the spell reads that it comes down around 'you', which makes me think it's supposed to be around the caster like as listed in the Planar Handbook. And there isn't anything in the errata for the book. So, I'm going to let you cast it at range, and we'll see how powerful it turns out to be going forward.

In order to get into the room, Maur would have to force his way through his enemies. That would be an Overrun done as a standard action while your PC moves. It would trigger an AoO from the defender (but also from the other cultist since he threatens Maur too).

The only other option would to be to Tumble through to the other side, and I'm assuming Maur doesn't have ranks of tumble.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Caerth: 21
Summoned Boar: 21
Quinn: 21
[Fleeing Cultist #1: 21 (disappeared)] (actions not known)
Wieland: 17
Cultists [x2]: 15 (new combatants)
Prelate: 15 (new combatant)
Brutus: 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
[Cultist (went through northern door): 9] (action not known this round)
Meridith: 8
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
[Pritchard, Fleeing Cultist #3 : 3 (disappeared)] (actions not known)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Caerth is up. Do you need me to keep running him for you. If so, I'll have him attack with his longspear over Maur's head. I'm assuming the boar would attack the nearest foe or try to break through the wall.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, for some reason I thought Caerth's spear was a longspear, but looking at the character sheet, it's only listed as a spear. 

Oh well, Caerth is going to get the dire boar to try to break through the stone wall, and then Caerth will attack, if the boar is successful.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that I'm feeling unwell this afternoon. I think something I ate is causing my IBS to flare up. I have a headache and I'm feeling off-balance. I need to lay down for a while. I'll check back in later on today.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry, my absence took a little longer than I expected. But here I am!



Knightfall said:


> Hmm, for some reason I thought Caerth's spear was a longspear, but looking at the character sheet, it's only listed as a spear.
> 
> Oh well, Caerth is going to get the dire boar to try to break through the stone wall, and then Caerth will attack, if the boar is successful.




Yes, I think the reason was that druids don't get proficiency in longspears. Not sure. But it works fine as a regular (though magical) spear. 

I'll post my action now.


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> OOC: There is a storm inside, Caerth isn't evil so shouldn't be too much of a problem. But why 'eat' two OA just to get in? I had such a lovely choke point set up.



Taking this to the OOC thread.

Well, Caerth isn't exactly a tactical fighter. Instead, he's guided mostly by instinct and his volatile nature. Sure, I get why the bottleneck is a good idea (well, now I do. I hadn't considered it before, to be honest  ) but it also feels like we can end these cultists sooner.

Besides, who knows what horrors the praying cultists can unleash if we let him be...


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Taking this to the OOC thread.
> 
> Well, Caerth isn't exactly a tactical fighter. Instead, he's guided mostly by instinct and his volatile nature. Sure, I get why the bottleneck is a good idea (well, now I do. I hadn't considered it before, to be honest  ) but it also feels like we can end these cultists sooner.
> 
> Besides, who knows what horrors the praying cultists can unleash if we let him be...



Whatever he summons will be evil (probably) and burn in the storm. Maur was made for this thing - he gets extra AC when not moving, can take damage and resists spells. But yes, the spell will take some time, I understand that. Don't take me wrong, I have nothing against you moving in, I simply wouldn't "waste" 3rd level spell if I knew.

I agree it is not a good idea to let the caster cast, everyone rolls 1 on the save eventually. And no plan survives the contact with the enemy.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sorry, my absence took a little longer than I expected. But here I am!



No worries. Family always comes first.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Yes, I think the reason was that druids don't get proficiency in longspears. Not sure. But it works fine as a regular (though magical) spear.
> 
> I'll post my action now.



Cool, and welcome back.


----------



## Knightfall

Short post added in reply to JustinCase. I'll post again in a bit for the NPCs up to Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Beginning of round three...


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three (Updated)*
Caerth: 21 (overrun)
Summoned Boar: 21 (break attempt)
Quinn: 21 (moves and attacks [hit])
[Fleeing Cultist #1: 21 (disappeared)] (unknown)
Wieland: 17 (holds action)
Ghouls [x2]: 16 (new combatants) (move, one attacks dire boar)
Cultists [x2]: 15 (both attack and miss)
Prelate: 15 (casts dispel magic [success])
Brutus: 13 (moves and attacks [hit])
Aureus: 11 (moves and shoots [hit])
Timmins: 10 (moves and shoots [misses])
Meridith: 8 (moves and shoots [hits])
Phar: 5 (moves and shoots [hits])
Maur: 4
[Pritchard, Fleeing Cultist #3 : 3 (disappeared)] (actions not known)

So, Wieland is going to hold his action until space opens up.

Just after his action, two ghouls come around the corner from where Fleeing Cultist #1 disappeared to in the previous round. They move towards the dire boar and one comes close enough to attack the large animal.
Ghoul - Attack vs. Dire Boar: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20 (hit);
Ghoul - Damage: 1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6
Dire Boar - Fortitude save vs paralysis : 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (success)

@Neurotic, the prone cultist stands up, which gives Maur an AoO. (The cultist is -4 to his AC and he doesn't have cover against Maur until after stands up.) He then counterattacks against Maur, if he survives (Maur has cover). The other cultist tries to attack the dire boar, which has cover.
Prone cultist stands up and attacks Maur AND cultist attacks the dire boar: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5 (both attacks miss)

The prelate casts _dispel magic_ (20-ft. radius burst) centered on the brazier after making a Constitution check against the ongoing damage (3 points). | Prelate - Concentration check (DC 14): 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 (success)
Prelate - Caster Level Check (vs Holy Storm): 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25

I'm assuming that's high enough to dispel the Holy Storm. If I remember correctly, I have to roll separately for Caerth's summoned dire boar, as the spell's burst radius catches the animal. Here's the check vs. the summoned dire boar: Prelate - Caster Level Check: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23

Do Caerth and Maur have any active spells on them? And the burst fills the available space, just like with fireball, I believe. Hmm, I need to double check. 

I'm thinking that those two checks beat the required DCs (11 + the spell’s caster level) for the ongoing spells.


----------



## Knightfall

DCs vs. Prelate's Dispel Magic
Holy Storm: DC 18
Summon Nature's Ally: DC 18

I think those are right. Let me know if there are any other bonuses active besides the normal ones for each spell's caster level.

I'm going to assume both spells end, which changes what I was planning for the other NPCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Brutus moves forward to take up a position right next to Maur to block the other half of the doorway. He attacks the cultist on the other side of the door.
Brutus - Greataxe: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
1D12+10 = [8]+10 = 18 (critical threat!)
Brutus - Confirm Critical: 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15
1D12+10 = [11]+10 = 21 (not a crit.)

The cultist is hurt badly but does not fall.

Aureus moves forward and fires her bow at one of the ghouls.
Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (hit)

Timmins takes a 5-ft. step and fires two arrows at the other ghoul.
Timmins - Shortbow: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (both shots miss)

Meridith shifts into the hallway and shoots at the same ghoul as Aureus.
Meridith - Shortbow: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (hit) | This shot destroys the ghoul.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle  map for round 3...


----------



## JustinCase

Cool turn of events, with the Dispel Magic and the ghouls! Maybe not so cool for the PCs, but as a player I like it. 

Caerth has no other ongoing magics currently.


----------



## Neurotic

I like the attitude of the priest. I wonder if he will change the song once we're in his face...I just worry about potential danger of the censor...it may be something of summoning - in addition to being in his temple where he's probably empowered.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm up early even though I was up until 3:30 A.M. last night playing Genshin Impact. The water in my building is being turned off (sort of) today. However, I might crash and burn in the afternoon.

So, @Neurotic, I think we're good to go for you to post Maur's AoO against the cultist who is getting up from prone and his regular action for this round. He can tell that the second cultist he's facing is hurt very badly, while the prone cultist is barely hurt.

I'll give you some time, as I need to reply to the Bluffside game... once I've woken up more.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Caerth: 21
Summoned Boar: 21
Quinn: 21 (hits once but also falls prone)
[Fleeing Cultist #1: 21 (disappeared)]
Wieland: 17 (moves forward)
Ghoul: 16
Cultist: 15 (casts spell)
Prelate: 15 (hits Caerth)
Brutus: 13 (throws greataxe and misses)
Ghouls [x2] 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12 (new combatants)
Pritchard [Cultist]: 12 (holds action from round three, reengages w/ghouls) [double move]
Aureus: 11 (hit and miss)
Timmins: 10 (two hits)
Meridith: 8 (hits)
Phar: 5 (hits)
Maur: 4

Two more ghouls appear in this round (on their turn) followed by the cultist (named Pritchard) who ran off initially. The other cultist has not reappeared and is no long considered part of this fight.

@JustinCase, you're up. The prelate is only 5 feet away, so you can take a 5-ft. step and use full attack.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm updating the NPC images on the Campaign Guide thread using Hero Forge. So far, I've put up a replacement image for Ol' Timmins and a brand new image for Brutus. And, yes, both of them are wearing kilts.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> The prelate watches the man fall, impassively.




Oh, good, more undead!


----------



## Knightfall

Nearly at the end of round 4, now. I'm going to post the updated battle map in a few minutes.

Both of the incoming ghouls were put down by the archers.

@Neurotic, you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for Round Four...


----------



## Knightfall

I'd already told @Tellerian Hawke through Facebook that my dad has been admitted to the hospital. His leg had swollen up on him due to a blood clot that turns to be a symptom of him having cancer. His diagnosis does not look good and the cancers has metastasized through his body to, at least, his lungs and liver. The doctor thinks it is pancreatic cancer. The type of pancreatic cancer isn't known yet. He is having a biopsy on Monday.

My sister and I are despondent right now. She has been crying a lot. My grief is coming more as anger. And with COVID-19, only one of us can go see him as a designated caregiver and that is going to be my sister since she's already designated that for the senior building he lives in. Hopefully I'll be able to see him through Zoom, soon. 

Anyway, I likely won't be posting as much, although running the games is a good distraction from being mad and sad all the time. I was playing a couple video games up to almost 4 A.M. last night so I could exhaust myself to go to sleep. But, I can't be doing that every night.


----------



## JustinCase

That's so sad to hear! I hope you can see him soon, digitally or otherwise.

Take care; real life is always more important. We'll be here.


----------



## Neurotic

Hold on!


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> That's so sad to hear! I hope you can see him soon, digitally or otherwise.
> 
> Take care; real life is always more important. We'll be here.





Neurotic said:


> Hold on!



Thanks guys!

I went to see my dad today. He looks awful. It's heartbreaking to know there is 0% chance he can beat the cancer. The doctors have already confirmed that he is now terminal. Any treatments are going to be about making him comfortable and trying to give him more time.


----------



## Knightfall

I wanted to write my post yesterday, but I wasn't feeling it... partial due to my dad and partial due to the damn sinus infection I'm 99% sure I have right now. 

I'll get to it at some point, but I know you guys are okay with waiting a bit longer.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let you know that @Tellerian Hawke is going to join this game too. He's already come up with an idea for a PC. I'll let him surprise you. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I'm guessing you didn't see my post noting that you're up for the end of Round Four.


----------



## Neurotic

Indeed. Posting after lunch (about three hours from now)


----------



## Neurotic

Won't make it, sorry. Tomorrow morning then


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Won't make it, sorry. Tomorrow morning then



It's okay. Don't stress about it.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that @Tellerian Hawke is going to join this game too. He's already come up with an idea for a PC. I'll let him surprise you. Heh.



Cool, good to see you in this game too Tellerian!

Looks like a fun interaction coming up between your character and mine, too.


----------



## Neurotic

He really likes large, shield-bearing things


----------



## Scotley

Glad to have you join us Tellerian Hawk. Welcome!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Good to be here!  My character is done now, so I just need the DM to write an intro post for me.  I can't wait to mix it up against the cultists!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five*
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21 (getting up from prone position)
Wieland: 17
Prelate: 15
Brutus: 13
Pritchard [Cultist]: 12
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Meridith: 8
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
Cultists [x2]: Initiative: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4


----------



## Knightfall

Two new cultist foes come into the fight right at the end of round four. They come down the hallway from the same direction as the defeated ghouls.

Until then, the only two foes remaining are the prelate and Pritchard. Neither Caerth nor Maur can see the new attackers, as they are in the room with the brazier. All the other characters can see them once they arrive, assuming none of the characters try to follow Maur into the room.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up.

Quinn is getting up from being prone this round. He will not make any other action. Wieland won't movw to attack, as he is continuing to hold up the torch so the other humans can see. Brutus will follow Maur's instructions and move away from the doorway towards Pitchard. Aureus will likely try to get into the room with Caerth and Muar.

Pizza is here!


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up. Then comes @Neurotic's attack for Maur. Both of you feel free to post your actions.

Note that the new combatants haven't appeared yet. Right now, there are only two targets: the Prelate and the cultist named Pritchard.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, I'm going to say Angus arrives on the scene in Round Six! Roll initiative!

I will post an introductory post for you before we get there, but it won't be today.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five*


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've updated the tokens with images I created using Hero Forge.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus has a 6 for his initiative. Low roll right outta tha gate  lol


----------



## Knightfall

Phar moves and casts spell...


----------



## Neurotic

I'm guessing the damage didn't drop the priest. So, I'll have to. How wounded is he? Barely standing or looking healthy and willing to take more punisment? Asking for a friend


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I'm guessing the damage didn't drop the priest. So, I'll have to. How wounded is he? Barely standing or looking healthy and willing to take more punisment? Asking for a friend



Maur can tell the prelate has taken considerable punishment, but the man doesn't look close to death at this point.


----------



## Knightfall

*End of Round Five*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Six*
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21
Wieland: 17 (holding torch)
Prelate: 15 (fighting defensively)
Brutus: 13
Pritchard [Cultist]: 12 (fighting defensively)
Aureus: 11 (prone)
Timmins: 10
Meridith: 8
Angus: 6 (New unknown PC enters the fray)
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
Cultists [x2]: 4


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the revised battle map for the start of Round Six. This is mainly for @Tellerian Hawke's reference. Angus enters the fray in this round at the position just outside the entrance to the second level of the Temple. He has had to fly to the island using the ring Aeron lent him, navigated the tight conditions of the tower above the dungeon, entered the first level of the temple, and found his way down the uneven stone stairs to this level. He's a bit tired and sore from to squeeze through some tight passages, but he's not taken any damage. (It was really hard getting down the five foot trap door (while flying) to the first level of the temple; Aeron had not told him to expect that challenge. [The hedge druid didn't know.])

None of the PCs are expecting him, and the NPCs fighting alongside them won't expect him either. Caerth, Aeron's charge and pupil, has heard of your PCs from some of Aeron's stories but will be very surprised by you showing up. Expect some suspicion, as Harqualian centaurs aren't commonplace in the Strandlands.

On the battle map, the villains are noted in red. The PCs are noted in green. And the PCs' allies are noted in white. I have noted the light from the torch Wieland is carrying as it is for the NPCs without Darkvision or Low-Light Vision. I've reduced the shadowy illumination near Angus due to the light having to go around the corner. The doors and open doorways are about 5 feet wide with an open doorway without a door being a bit wider (about 7-1/2 feet). Angus will have to squeeze through openings with doors but any doorway where the door has  been ruined, he can get through just by ducking his head.

When Angus arrives at the spot on the map, he can hear shouting and the sound of clanging metal, but he can't really determine where it is coming from. I'm going to write an intro for you now, and Angus will act just before Phar and Maur.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, round six has begun. Muar's smite against the prelate was unsuccessful.

You're up for Caerth.

FYI, the prelate is fighting defensively this round as is Pritchard.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Fixed my post IC to reflect Dhaoninean instead of Northlandic.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Added map to my roleplay post to indicate position of smashed door.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, let me know if you need me to NPC Caerth. I have physio on Wednesday, so I wouldn't be posting until Thursday, regardless.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so my goal is to post replies for both this game and the Bluffside game sometime before the end of the weekend. I'm going to post for JustinCase's PC and then the NPCs. It might happen today, but tomorrow is more likely. Had to do some organizing of my room today and go through some of dad's stuff. It's hard every time. 

Anyway, I need to lie down for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for Round Six up to Angus's actions...


----------



## Knightfall

Note that neither Quinn nor Wieland can see the third cultist in the corridor to the south, as the man is just beyond the shadowy illumination. Brutus can see the man with his darkvision.

@Scotley, Phar is up next. He can see the centaur in the hallway from his vantage point and saw him shoot his bow (but not at Timmins or Meridith). Phar also saw Timmins reaction after Angus fired. You can have Phar make a Sense Motive [Hunch] check (DC 20) to get a feeling for the newcomer.

Phar knows a Harqualian centaur when he sees one, although seeing one here is... surprising. There are centaurs that come to visit the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves and there are a even a handful that live in the Great Forest.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoa, I missed the _horseshoes of speed_ when looking over @Tellerian Hawke's PC. Yikes!


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
sense motive: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21


Hey some much needed luck. Will post after I see what he learned.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> sense motive: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
> 
> Hey some much needed luck. Will post after I see what he learned.



Well, since the Sense Motive check is a Hunch (your 21 is considered a 31), Phar is very sure that Angus poses no threat to the PCs or their allies. He seems like an affable fellow, although he seems a bit out of place in a dungeon setting. The language Angus is speaking seems similar to Common, but it is definitely a strange dialect. It isn't the racial language of the centaurs (Phar speaks that language and could reply to Angus using that tongue) and it isn't the Northlandic language of the barbarian tribes of the Northlands, which Phar has heard but doesn't speak himself.

Below is what Phar knows about Harqualian centaurs...



Spoiler: What Phar Knows About Harqualian Centaurs



(In Phar's study of geography and nature, he has read a lot of texts about the Northlands and listened to many of the oral legends and stories of the Northlanders known by the silver 'wild' elves -- cousins to his people. Harqualian centaurs often visit Silverleaf and Phar met several centaur traders and warriors as a child.)

_Harqualian Centaurs_ live in the forests of the Northlands (north beyond both the Great Forest and the Greystone Mountains) and are steadfast allies of the humans known as Northlanders living in Harqual's arctic lands. For as long as those peoples have lived on Harqual there have been Harqualian centaurs living alongside them, or at least that's what both the Northlanders and the centaurs say when asked about their shared heritage.

All Harqualian centaurs have thicker hair than centaurs of other lands (and worlds) and the human torso part of their body is covered with hair front and back. Males often have thick beards, which are usually kept braided and their long manes are always tied up in a ponytail. Females do not have facial hair and their manes are left loose to blow in the frigid winds of the Northlands.

The origin of the Harqualian centaurs of the Northlands is a mystery that baffles even the high elves of Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. The traditions past down from the elders of the Harqualian centaurs states that their people are the only true native race of centaurs on Harqual. These traditions state that zebranaurs came to the Lands of Harqual during The Time of the Calling. And while Northlanders were born in the Northlands from Cronn's tears, the centaurs of Harqual have always lived in the Northlands.

The elders of the Harqualian centaur of the Northlands won't willingly cross the Great Expanse, and they attempt to forbid young centaurs from entering the desert. For when a Harqualian centaur crosses into the Great Expanse, legend says that they will disappear in a shimmer of light. Where these lost centaurs are said to go remains a mystery.

Knowledge (nature) check for Phar: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 +2 = 26 (for Sense Motive [hunch] check)

Harqualian centaurs are stout warriors will defend their homes and kin without any hesitation. Of course, since they are strong allies with the barbarians of the Northlands, almost any conflict that continues for any length of time will eventually draw in their barbarian allies as well.

Phar knows that Harqualian centaurs have the innate ability to produce a _ray of frost_ spell-like ability. They have darkvision and have tough skin (+2 natural AC). They have a tradition of rangers among their people.


----------



## Knightfall

With both Phar and Maur's attacks, the prelate falls.

The two new cultist combatants enter the fray. One chooses to step to move 5 ft. and attack Quinn while the other moves and casts a spell at Brutus and Quinn.

I'll post results in the IC thread in a bit. Lunch first.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

When you said "lunch first" I had a flashback to The Princess Bride:

Humperdink: "Surrender!"
Westley: "DEATH FIRST!"

LOL


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seven*
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21
Wieland: 17 (holding torch)
Prelate: 15 (fighting defensively)
Cultists [x3]: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15 (new combatants)
Brutus: 13
Pritchard [Cultist]: 12 (fighting defensively)
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Meridith: 8
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Maur: 4
Cultists [x2]: 4


----------



## Knightfall

Round Seven
@JustinCase is up first, but I'm thinknig he's not available right now. I hope he's doing okay. Anyway, I'm gong to wait a bit to see if he responds before posting for Caerth.

New combatants come in again in this round just after Wieland.

The PCs (and Aureus) all get Listen checks to hear the sound of more footfalls coming down the corridors. The -10 penalty for the sound of combat applies to the rolls, however.

The DC for Quinn is 9. The DCs for Angus and Phar are 12. The DCs for Aureus, Caerth, and Maur are 14.

I've decided not to add the +15 for listening through a stone wall for the last three characters since sound seems to echo through the temple's corridors. And the sounds of battle are enough of a hindrance.

Since Wieland isn't truly engaged in the fight at this point, he will also get a Listen check at the same DC as Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Starting positions as of the beginning of Round Seven...


----------



## Knightfall

*Listen Checks*
Quinn - Listen Check (DC 9): 1D20+2-10 = [16]+2-10 = 8
---
Aureus - Listen Check (DC 14): 1D20+11-10 = [3]+11-10 = 4
Wieland - Listen check (DC 9): 1D20+5-10 = [7]+5-10 = 2

None of them hear the footfalls of the approaching cultists.

Brutus, Timmins, and Meridith are too distracted to have any chance to hear anything.


----------



## Knightfall

Remember that Wieland is carrying the torch, so there is bright illumination in a 20-foot radius around him and a 20-foot radius shadowy illumination beyond that. So, Timmins, Meridith, Quinn, and Brutus are all standing in the bright illumination while Angus and the three cultists are all standing in the shadowy illumination at the beginning of round 7.

The light in the brazier room is considered shadowy up to the center of the brazier . The last 15 feet is in darkness.


----------



## Scotley

OOC:
Listen check at penalty: 1D20-4 = [19]-4 = 15
  I believe that meets the DC12 required. Elven Ears!


----------



## Neurotic

Maur doesn't hear them through the helm
Listen for enemies: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' Listen Check



Listen: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19 
*Without Penalty:* 19
*With -4 Penalty:* 15



Not sure if Angus needs to make the check, but it gave me something to do, at any rate.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Angus' Listen Check
> 
> 
> 
> Listen: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
> *Without Penalty:* 19
> *With -4 Penalty:* 15
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Angus needs to make the check, but it gave me something to do, at any rate.



The penalty for combat noise is -10 not -4.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Then Angus has a 9.


----------



## JustinCase

Like I also said to Knightfall through PM... Apologies for my abrupt disappearance. Switching to a new job has taken up all of my time; hopefully I'll settle in quickly so I can get more active again.

DM, feel free to NPC my character for now. And thanks for reaching out.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up!

Updated battle map...


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Tellerian Hawke, you're up!
> 
> Updated battle map...



You didn't move Maur!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> You didn't move Maur!



That's because Maur goes after Angus and Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

I should have asked for actions for both Angus and Phar. Man, my mind is mush right now. 

Anyway, once @Scotley posts for Phar, I'll post to conclude round 7.


----------



## Knightfall

*AoO on Angus*
Cultist - AoO: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8; 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (miss)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hi all, Guess who's back to EnWorld!!!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hi all, Guess who's back to EnWorld!!!



Welcome back!


----------



## Knightfall

BTW guys, my plan is to continue on with the end of round seven by the end of the day. I'll post for Scotley.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

probably best I re join after combat is over.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> probably best I re join after combat is over.



DM: _Looks at list of foes set to continue to come at the PCs..._ Uhm, that might be a while. Right  now we're on round seven. There will likely be, at least, two or three more rounds of combat unless the PCs can find a way to get the cultists to retreat.

Quinn is right out front fighting alongside an allied NPC -- the young half-ogre named Brutus. (FYI, Brutus is medium sized.) @Tellerian Hawke's PC, the Harqualian centaur named Angus, has just moved forward to take up a position ten feet behind Quinn and Brutus to keep more of the cultists from flanking.

Quinn is currently flanked but he's done a good amount of damage to the foe in front of him. Brutus just dropped his foe, but there will be a new foe moving forward to take that spot soon.

I'll post the updated battle map here and on Facebook for you after I post later on today. Right now, I'm dealing with a splitting headache. I've already taken Tylenol Ultra and I'm going to crawl into bed.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

sleep well my friend, sleep well.


----------



## Knightfall

*End of Round Six*
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21
Wieland: 17 (dropped torch; readying shield)
Prelate: 15
Cultists [x3]: 15
Brutus: 13
Pritchard [Cultist]: 12
Aureus: 11 (searching this round)
Timmins: 10
Meridith: 8
Angus: 6 (double moves)
Phar: 5 (moves and casts spell)
Maur: 4 (double moves)
Cultist: 4 (casting defensively)
Cultist: 4 (moves 5 feet and attacks Brutus)


----------



## Knightfall

So, last round Scotley used magic missile, and (I think) I had used magic missile for Phar at least once before that as well. So, I'm going to have Phar move and fire a _Scorching Ray_ spell. There is no -4 penalty for firing into melee, as he has Precise Shot. He also has Point Blank Shot and is within 30 feet. He gets two rays. I'm going to say he fires one ray at each of the cultists in the side corridor.

The cultists have do cover,  however.

Phar - Scorching Ray (x2): 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
4D6 = [3, 2, 3, 2] = 10
4D6 = [1, 3, 1, 2] = 7

Both those attacks hit!


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, here's the battle map as of the end of round seven. For Quinn, I've been using a virtual token created using your old EN World avatar image. I've attached it below for you too.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seven*
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21
Wieland: 17
Cultists [x3]: 15
Brutus: 13
Aureus: 11 (still searching this round)
Timmins: 10
Meridith: 8
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists (x3): 5 (new combatants!)
Maur: 4
Cultist (vs. Quinn): 4
Cultist (vs. Brutus): 4
____

*Attack for Caerth*
Caerth - Composite Longbow (firing into melee): 1D20+10-4 = [20]+10-4 = 26
1D8+5 = [6]+5 = 11 (Critical Threat)
Caerth - Critical Confirm Roll: 1D20+10-4 = [4]+10-4 = 10
1D8+5 = [4]+5 = 9 (Not A Critical)


----------



## Knightfall

*New Combatants*
Cultists (x3) - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4 +1 =5

Whoops, it should be +2.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, while making sure that the XP totals I have on Quinn's PC sheet are right, I've come to realize that I don't think I gave out XP for the PCs when they fought the rooks with the rook alpha just before they met Maur. (I also think I missed giving out XP for the fight against the ghast.)

I did calculate the XP for the first fight with Maur as a member of the group against the cultist patrol that the PCs ambushed on the first level of the temple. That turned to to be *900 XP* for each PC (or *3,600 XP* in total).

The ghast was worth *400 XP* and the Rooks with the Alpha were worth *4,300 XP*.

That means Maur has gained *1,000 XP* for the fights against the first group of cultists and the ghast.

The other PCs have gained *2,435 XP* each from those three battles.

Below is the previous summary of XP from earlier in the game...
_____________________________________________
*(Old) XP Summary For Entire PbP Game*
Original Group (including Lorien and Quinn)
350

Second Group (including Aureus, Caerth, Lorien, Phar, and Quinn)
630
280
263
500 extra (ad hoc -- for first interactions with Cruel Justice)
210
140
700
-----
2,723 XP Each

Third Group (including Aureus, Caerth, Phar, and Quinn; Lorien as an NPC [gets half XP])
788 (vs centipede)
591 (vs "doom" zombies)
972 (rats, bats, and wererat)
1,181 (baby scrag [x4] vs PCs vs koalinths w/sharks [x3])
1,500 (story award for returning Lord Pendour's body; Lorien only gets 500)
-----
5,032 XP for each PC
-----
2,266 XP for Lorien

Fourth Group (including Caerth, Phar, and Quinn; Aureus as an NPC [gets half XP]; Lorien not with group)
1,400
1,000 (story award for returning with wererat/ratware couple; Aureus only gets 500)
-----
2,400 XP for each PC
-----
750 XP for Aureus
700 XP for Raius and Sir Ghal vs. the wererat assassin
0 XP for Lorien

Revised XP Gained
Caerth: 10,155 XP
Phar: 10,155 XP
Quinn: 10,505 XP

NPCs
Aureus: 8,505 XP
Lorien: 5,339 XP
_____________________________________________
This means that _Caerth_ and _Phar_ have gained *12,590 XP* in total and _Quinn_ has gained *12,940 XP* in total up until the current ongoing battle. So Caerth and Phar should have *33,590 XP* each and Quinn should have *33,940 XP* before the current fight broke out.

I believe the group agreed to have Maur come into the game with the XP minimum for 8th level since the other PCs had just reached 8th level (or were about to). We should probably do the same for @Tellerian Hawke's PC, Angus.

Regardless, I'm going to say that both Maur and Angus come into the game with half the XP required to reach 9th level. That would give each of them *32,000 XP* to start. Maur has gained an extra 1,000 XP, so his total before the current fight is *33,000 XP*. He's a bit behind the other PCs but not by a lot.

Angus's first XP gained will be for the current fight. He'll be behind the other PCs but not by too much. His intro into the game was really cool, so I'm giving T.H. a *750 XP* bonus for that. 

Hmm, I think also gave Caerth a special XP bonus for using the dire boar as a battering ram... I'll check. Yes, I gave him an _ad hoc_ bonus of 100 XP. It still makes me smile, so I'm going to upgrade it to *250 XP*. 

*NPCs*
Aureus gets half of what the PCs get, so she gets *1,218 XP*. She now has a total of *30,723 XP*.

The other NPCs will have their totals calculated separately from Aureus and the PCs, later. I'm going to treat them as their own adventuring group fighting alongside the characters.

Time for lunch!


----------



## Knightfall

Ah Ha! I did give out XP for the Ghast!



			
				Knightfall said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Each PC gets 100 XP for defeating the ghast and there is total story award of 400 XP for destroying the altar and cleansing the shrine of evil. Good-aligned PCs get an extra 100 XP each.



So, each PC has another 100 XP each from the story award, and Maur and Phar both get the 100 XP bonus.

I knew there was something I missed.


----------



## Knightfall

*Current XP Totals for PCs (and Aureus)
Angus:* 32,750
*Caerth:* 33,940
*Maur:* 33,200
*Phar:* 33,790
*Quinn:* 34,040
-----
*Aureus:* 30,773 XP
-- gave +50 XP for the story award

Some of your PCs might make it to 9th-level after the current fight. Not sure yet, but the number of bad guys is adding up!


----------



## Knightfall

Edited previous post because my math skills suck right now.

(Twice!)


----------



## Knightfall

So, @ScottDeWar_jr is next to act in round eight. I'm going to give him a bit of time to revisit Quinn's stats and post his action.

Adding this link for his reference...





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## Knightfall

Updated Treasure List


----------



## Knightfall

Posted for @ScottDeWar_jr. Added a second post for the various NPCs and foes. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up next followed by @Scotley. I'll post for him if he's not available.

New combatants come into the fight after that... then, @Neurotic you're up after that.


----------



## Knightfall

Time to hit the snooze button.


----------



## Knightfall

Replied to @Tellerian Hawke's post and had Phar cast scorching ray again. The elven paragon wizard has 1 scorching ray spell left.


----------



## Knightfall

whoops, forgot to bring in the new combatants.


----------



## Knightfall

Corrected battle map...

@Neurotic, Maur is up! Since Angus is still in melee, I don't think Maur can squeeze by the centaur. (I need to doublecheck.) He could try to tumble through his legs. (Does Maur have any ranks in Tumble? If not, he can't use it untrained.) He wouldn't have to worry about passing through either Phar or Wieland as neither of them are engaged in melee.

Hmm, @Tellerian Hawke did write that Angus reared up to attack, so I guess Maur could get by with a successful Balance check too. 

I would say the Balance check would be at DC 15. If you roll a 1, Angus makes an unintentional AoO against Maur with his front hooves.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, never mind about the Balance check, I just looked at Maur's PC sheet. At a -7, you'd have to roll a 20. Jump wouldn't work very well either.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, never mind about the Balance check, I just looked at Maur's PC sheet. At a -7, you'd have to roll a 20. Jump wouldn't work very well either.



Yeah, Maur is more of a plodding type than jumping and tumbling one 
But by the map there is a space in front of the kentaur. And you can bypass friends who lets you pass...I will go by that ruling from d20srd



> *Moving through a Square*
> _*Friend*_
> You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging. When you move through a square occupied by a friendly character, that character doesn’t provide you with cover.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Yeah, Maur is more of a plodding type than jumping and tumbling one
> But by the map there is a space in front of the kentaur. And you can bypass friends who lets you pass...I will go by that ruling from d20srd



Ah yes, I was thinking of an opponents square. My bad.

Hmm, I was sure there was a rule that prevented a character from moving through an allies square IF that ally is engaged in melee. Whatever, I'm not going to go looking for it. (Too many rules.)


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, your attack is a hit. _Shield of Faith_ doesn't increase the cultist's AC by that much... he's at AC 19. I'm headed to bed, so if you want to edit your post, go ahead.

The prelate's AC was a bit higher and he was fighting defensively at the end.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! I just realized I went from round 6 to round 8 while posting the initiative.

I just posted in reply to @Neurotic and that is the end of *Round 7*.


----------



## Knightfall

*(Actual) Round Eight *
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21
Wieland: 17
Cultists [x2]: 15
Brutus: 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Hirasean - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (new combatant)
Cultist (female) - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (new combatant)
Meridith: 8
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists [with crossbows] (x3): 5
Maur: 4
Cultist (vs. Quinn): 4 (prone, severed hand)
Cultist (vs. Brutus): 4


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, @Scotley, let me know how it's going. I'll keep posting for you two if you need it.

Taking a break for the rest of the afternoon, I'll check in again later on tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Physio today. I'll post for JustinCase later on in the day.


----------



## Knightfall

I just posted again for Caerth. I just realized I should have been allowing for Soft Cover (+4 to AC) versus bow- and crossbow-wielding characters. Angus's AC with soft cover is 29. Caerth's is 21. Quinn's is 23. Maur's is 26. Phar's is 25.

Hmm, the cultist in front of Quinn is prone, so I'm thinking he doesn't get soft cover from that foe.  

Will wait a bit for @ScottDeWar_jr.



Spoiler: DM Only



The cultists' ACs with soft cover are 21.
Hirasean's is 24.
Caprasia's is 25.


----------



## JustinCase

Slowly getting some more time to be online again. Still not too much, though, so feel free to post for Caerth.

I'll see when I can update the RG with the XP you posted earlier.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Slowly getting some more time to be online again. Still not too much, though, so feel free to post for Caerth.
> 
> I'll see when I can update the RG with the XP you posted earlier.



Sounds good.

FYI, I have entered Caerth (and Phar) into PC Gen like I did for Quinn for Scott DeWar, and I think everything is included. I'll doublecheck it against your Rogues Gallery post and then share the generated PDF character sheet here later on today. 

Regarding PC Gen...
It started with me creating PC Gen character sheets for Aureus and Lorien and soon I was creating files for all the NPCs and your guys PCs as well. I haven't tried to tackle Maur or Angus yet, because I'll have to customize my own PC Gen files to add in some non-OGL content as well as more of my homebrewed stuff for Angus.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am here, but in and out : cooking on a grill.

But I am reading when I am  here.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn simply attacks  the cultist [to his north]  with cruel justice now that he has the one who tried to flank him. His gladiatorial training takes over as he deals with the present threat .. .. .. .. ..

Attack at +13+8 and Damage 1d6+5


Spoiler



attack with cruel justice: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33
1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
Damage with cruel justice: 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9
1D6+5 = [2]+5 = 7

possible crit att and dam confirm
_: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20
1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added.

Quinn's attack was a critical hit but the cultist healed himself while casting defensively. Wieland moved next to Maur and finished off the cultist the dwarf paladin attacked last round. Aureus moved into the corridor. Brutus, Timmins, and Meridith all missed.

Two new foes enter the fight. One is a warrior and the other is a bard.

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up next! I'll post the revised battle map in a few minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

Here it is...


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up!

Angus took down the cultist in between him and Quinn & Brutus.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: For Neurotic



@Neurotic, you wrote Tim instead of Angus for Maur's action.
Just FYI...

Or was your last line him talking to Brutus? Or is he talking to T.H.'s PC?


----------



## Neurotic

Spoiler: For DM



No, he is speaking to the NPC that was suppossed to retreat. It is possible that Brutus needs to retreat and Timmins gave the order?


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: For Neurotic



Yes, that is Brutus.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, folks, here's the deal:

Angus wants to mix it up with the champion.

He can:

1) Easiest: Advance 5 ft. and use reach to attack; this effectively makes Quinn and Brutus into my personal meat shields. The thought of that does not sit well with Angus.

2) Quinn and Brutus could back up (do they go before me?) and pass through me and get somewhere behind me. That would leave me free to overrun the peons in front of me, and maybe possibly overrun the champion too. But this way causes Quinn and Brutus to miss their chance at glory.

Does anyone have an opinion? A comment? A better idea? Please share your thoughts. 

P.S. Jumping is out of the question. I would need a 15' ceiling, and the ceilings here are only 10 ft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Nine*
Caerth: 21
Quinn: 21
Cultist #1 - New Initiative Count: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19 (reengages in fight)
Wieland: 17
Brutus: 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Hirasean: 9
Cultist Bard: 9
Meridith: 8
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists [with crossbows] (x3): 5
Maur: 4
Cultist (vs. Quinn): 4 (prone, severed hand)
Cultist (vs. Brutus): 4
Cultist #11 - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4 (new combatant)
________________________
The two new combatants come from the eastern corridor.


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map at the beginning of Round Nine.. @Neurotic, did I put Maur where you wanted him?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

my first thought is that Quinn needs to retrieve his spiked chain, then if he hears a challenge from Angus, he will respectfully retreat, of what ever is needed to get to the bard. however he has two little punks in his way to deal with first  of anything.

I will  have Quinn grab his dropped weapon and 5 foot step back. how does that sound?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Nevermind, change of plan; Angus is going down the side hallway to help with flank support.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Okay, I had to check on this to remind myself, so his acts are to be:
retreive his dropped spiked chain which will invoke an AOO from cultist to his southwest, then take a 5 foot move to Quinn's north in hopes of maybe luring some enemies to him. would he have any actions left?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Okay, I had to check on this to remind myself, so his acts are to be:
> retreive his dropped spiked chain which will invoke an AOO from cultist to his southwest, then take a 5 foot move to Quinn's north in hopes of maybe luring some enemies to him. would he have any actions left?



Nope. That would be two actions. It wouldn't count as a 5-ft. step because he also used a move action to retrieve his weapon.

EDIT: Thinking about it... I'm not 100% sure. I'll doublecheck the PHB.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so the fallen foe doesn't count as difficult terrain, and I'd say Quinn can make a 5-foot step after picking up his weapon (move action), which counts as no action. Thus, I think that leaves him with a standard action. I'm fairly certain that's the way to interpret it.


----------



## Knightfall

Cultist's AoO vs Quinn: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (critical threat!)

Cultist - Critical Confirm Roll: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (not a crit.) 

So, Quinn takes 7 points of damage


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus wants to mix it up with the champion.
> 
> He can:
> 1) Easiest: Advance 5 ft. and use reach to attack; this effectively makes Quinn and Brutus into my personal meat shields. The thought of that does not sit well with Angus.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion? A comment? A better idea? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> P.S. Jumping is out of the question. I would need a 15' ceiling, and the ceilings here are only 10 ft.



I have a better idea  That is why Maur advanced.

He is an armored beast with high saves. You can safely hide behind.

But the true genius is that he can advance 5 feet at a time to get behind the champion. While Angus slugs it out with him he can go after the caster. Or just flank with Angus.

@Knightfall Maur is in perfect position, thank you. Don't forget that Quinn has +2 AC from Maurs chant.

@Knightfall @Tellerian Hawke @ScottDeWar_jr @JustinCase @Scotley
*The group has +2 AC, TO HIT and SAVES for the next seven rounds, +3 if you follow Moradin (or convert  )*


----------



## Scotley

Hmm, I wonder how many Grey Elven wizards venerate Moradin.


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Hmm, I wonder how many Grey Elven wizards venerate Moradin.



There is always the first one, the legend, the eye-opener!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@1_particular_person We cross-posted in the IC thread, so I added another reply.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke and @Scotley, I'm getting ready to post the actions for the cultists and NPCs from Quinn's action to Angus's action.

The first cultist coming down the eastern corridor will be stopping 35 feet from Angus and casting a spell. So, T.H. if you want to do that free action action to speak to Wieland when it's his turn, now's the time to post it.


----------



## Knightfall

Sent to me through Facebook by T.H.:
Angus's save: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22 (saved)


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

+2 AC / Hit / Saves from Maur
+2 to Hit (Charge)
-2 to AC (Charge) - Cancels out buff; AC remains 25.

Total: +4 to hit from modifiers.

TOTAL TO-HIT: +13

Charge: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29
I believe AC 29 hits.

Lances do x2 damage on mounted charge.

(4d6+10)

Charge Damage: 4D6+10 = [1, 5, 1, 1]+10 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

That's a hit but the cultist remains standing.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, it seems I finally found some time to be online again. 

A lot happened in the IC thread, but I love it. We're right in the thick of it, eh?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Well, it seems I finally found some time to be online again.
> 
> A lot happened in the IC thread, but I love it. We're right in the thick of it, eh?



Yeah, Round Nine of a major combat. @Tellerian Hawke's PC came in in Round Six.

The group has taken out 7 cultists and 4 ghoul guards, so far.


----------



## Neurotic

And their champion!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> And their champion!



I'm only counting the foes that have fallen to this point. Heh!


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar is up!

Angus has moved out of the way down the eastern corridor, so Phar has a better line of sight to the enemies. His nearest foe is 25 feet in front of him. The champion and the cultist who received the demonic claws are both 30 feet away, so still within range of Point Blank Shot if you have Phar use his bow. The female bard is 35 feet away.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I'm only counting the foes that have fallen to this point. Heh!



Death from massive damage!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Death from massive damage!



We'll see won't we... I haven't rolled for that yet. I need to look up the rules for it again. 
EDIT: Hmm, as long as I don't roll a 1.

Up early, very tired, bad dreams, need more sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm waiting for Scotley to post, but if he hasn't posted by tomorrow, then I'll post an attack for Phar. I likely won't be available later in the day tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Nine (Summary)*
Caerth: 21 (fires bow and hits once)
Quinn: 21 (moves, attacks with chain [off hand], and hits)
Cultist #1: 19 (casts _sound burst_)
Wieland: 17 (moves)
Brutus: 13 (moves)
Aureus: 11 (restringing bow)
Timmins: 10 (draws longsword)
Hirasean: 9 (summoning spell interrupted)
Cultist Bard: 9 (casts _claws of the demon_)
Meridith: 8 (fires and misses)
Angus: 6 (charged and hit)
Phar: 5 (cast magic missile)
Cultists [with crossbows] (x3): 5 (all missed)
Maur: 4 (smites foe)
Cultist (Thomke): 4 (gets up from prone; attacks Maur with demonic claws)
Cultist (vs. Brutus): 4 (taken out by Phar)
Cultists #11: 4 (arrives at end of round; casts _shatter_)

Okay, so I haven't posted yet for the last two foes. Thomke is going to get up from being prone, which gives Maur an Attack of Opportunity. If he survives, he will attack Maur and it will be a hit! @Neurotic, roll your AoO for Maur.

Cultist (Thomke) - Demonic clawed hands: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
2D8+1 = [6, 2]+1 = 9 (miss!)
EDIT: Whoops! I forgot about Maur's protective spell. 

The latest cultist comes around the corner, sees Angus, and stops right behind the other cultist. The cultist that Angus just charged orders the man to cast a targeted shatter to try to destroy the centaur's weapon. Hmm, how does that work again? 

The item isn't unattended, so I think it uses Angus's Will save. The DC is 15. If it was on the ground, there would be no save. So, @Tellerian Hawke, roll a Will saving throw for Angus's lance.

I'll post again in a minute.


----------



## Neurotic

@Tellerian Hawke don't fotget +2 ftom recitation


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

Round Ten is about to start!

@JustinCase, I assume Caerth is summoning a black bear, right? There isn't a spot behind the champion for a large animal.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Here ya go:

_: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22

Made it.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break for a while. I'll check back in later... or tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Round Ten is about to start!
> 
> @JustinCase, I assume Caerth is summoning a black bear, right? There isn't a spot behind the champion for a large animal.



Oh, that is true. In that case I'll cast Summon Nature's Ally III to conjure 1d3 black bears...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Make sure they are _hungry_ black bears!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic, I think your opponent has suffered a TBI! He'll definitely feel that in the morning.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Neurotic, I think your opponent has suffered a TBI! He'll definitely feel that in the morning.



Crazy cultist champion - he was already brain damaged, maybe it knocks some sense into him.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, that is true. In that case I'll cast Summon Nature's Ally III to conjure 1d3 black bears...



Okay, I know the text says the summoned creature acts immediately, but it means they act immediately after Caerth finishes casting the spell. Remember that summoning spells are considered full-round actions. The two bears appears just before your initiative at the beginning of round 11.



			
				From the SRD said:
			
		

> A spell that takes 1 round to cast is a full-round action. It comes into effect just before the beginning of your turn in the round after you began casting the spell. You then act normally after the spell is completed.



So, the bears will attack at the top of round 11 and they get their full attacks.

That assumes the bad guys don't interrupt his spell casting before then either with damage (unlikely) or using a counterspell option.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up.

Quinn's been fighting alongside Caerth long enough to know when the half-orc druid is summoning help, and you can see the summonings beginning to coalesce behind the cultist champion and bard.

Are you going to have Quinn switch to using the spiked chain and sheath _Cruel Justice_? He still has both in his hands. Attacking with both would incur major penalties since the spiked chain is in the off hand and a two-handed weapon. He'd be looking at all the standard two-handed fighting penalties, as well as the -6 penalty I imposed on you last round. That would be -6 for his primary hand and -16 for his off hand.

Also, if you roll a 1 on either attack, Quinn trips himself. 

You can just attack again with the spiked chain in your off hand (at -6), but remember that I noted on FB that you can't crit. with it that way and he does only half of his usual '+' to damage.

Sheathing _Cruel Justice_ is a move action that can't be combined with a regular move action. It does draw an AoO if Quinn is threatened, which he is not right now. I'm not sure if putting away the spiked chain also counts as a move action. I have a feeling it should take longer, but I'm not sure if there are rules for "sheathing" chains and whips that are different than for swords. I say, lets assume not, for now.

Quinn could simply attack with Cruel Justice while hanging onto the spiked chain with his off hand, but that should probably incur at least a -2 penalty for attacking while wrangling the chain so that it not in his way.

Anyway, I have to get ready to go to physio now.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Muar said:
			
		

> *The paladin walks slowly, purposefully, behind the front line.*
> "Tim, lad, fall back or I'll throw you back."




That's why Angus went down the side hall; to him, that sounded like Muar had something personal with the champion. And Angus didn't want to interfere with a blood debt.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So if I hang the spiked chain on my belt loop, its a move action and I am too far away to strike with cruel justice, so  I would have to move 5 feet and put the chain away and prepare to attack any who move within range with a 2 handed attack with cruel justice. Spiked chain being the


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So if I hang the spiked chain on my belt loop, its a move action and I am too far away to strike with cruel justice, so  I would have to move 5 feet and put the chain away and prepare to attack any who move within range with a 2 handed attack with cruel justice. Spiked chain being the



If you only move 5 feet, you'd still have a standard action, but wouldn't be close enough to hit. You could make two move actions -- one to have Quinn hang the spiked chain on his belt and another to move in closer to the fight. Next to Maur?

You could also just hold your action to wait to see if a foe comes close enough to Quinn for him to attack them. He'd wait to put away his chain until the action is triggered, but if no one comes close enough to him, you'd be in the same situation next round.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

something went wonky with my keyboard. working now

so, as I was in the middle of typing, hang the chain, a move action, then move 5 feet forward, and attack with Cruel Justice with two hands which give a 50% bonus to the strength bonus to damage, rounded down.


edit: done. hit ac 15 - blech.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> something went wonky with my keyboard. working now
> 
> so, as I was in the middle of typing, hang the chain, a move action, then move 5 feet forward, and attack with Cruel Justice with two hands which give a 50% bonus to the strength bonus to damage, rounded down.
> 
> 
> edit: done. hit ac 15 - blech.



Except Maur is in front of Quinn now. You'd be attacking him. Your nearest opponent is 15 feet away before you move.
EDIT: Sorry, I meant to write 15 feet instead of 10.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn could sheath CJ, move diagonally 5 feet, and attack with the spiked chain, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Like this...


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Ten*
Caerth: 21 (casts summoning spell; full-round action)
Quinn: 21 (5-ft step, readies action)
Cultist #1: 19 (5-ft. step, casts healing spell)
Wieland: 17 (double move)
Brutus: 13 (digs out potion)
Aureus: 11 (moves to help Angus; shoots bow)
Timmins: 10 (double move)
Hirasean: 9 (casts healing spell defensively)
Cultist Bard: 9 (casts spell on Quinn; moves south 15 feet)
Meridith: 8 (moves 10 ft.; shoots bow)
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists [with crossbows] (x3): 5
Maur: 4
Cultist (Thomke): 4
Cultists #11: 4
____________________________________

BTW, since Angus can only attack with the lance at 10 feet distance I shouldn't have moved him right next to the cultist on the battle map for last round. He should be 5 ft. to the east. I have adjusted him on the map to the right position.

The cultist that Angus hit last round steps back diagonally 5 feet and casts cure light wounds on himself. Wieland doubles moves down the eastern corridor to stand just behind Angus. (He will try to help him next round, if he can.) Brutus digs out two healing potions and drinks one of them.

Cultist - Cure Light Wounds: 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Brutus - Cure Serious Wounds potion: 3D8+8 = [6, 2, 8]+8 = 24

Aureus moves into the eastern corridor and shoots at the cultist who cast shatter at Angus's weapon last round.

Aureus - Composite Longbow: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11 | I forgot the +2 for Maur's spell so the attack is 22, which is a hit!

Timmins double moves south to stand right behind Maur, backing him up.

The champion, Hirasean, casts cure moderate wounds defensively. The Concentration check is DC 17.

Hirasean - Concentration check and Cure Moderate Wounds: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23; 2D8+4 = [2, 6]+4 = 12 (success)

@ScottDeWar_jr, the cultist bard tries to cast Tasha's Hideous Laughter on Quinn. Will negates; the DC is 16. Remember you get a +2 bonus for Maur's _Recitation_ spell. After she casts the spell, she retreats down the corridor to put herself in between the three cultists with crossbows.

Meridith moves 10 feet and shoots her bow at the cultist with the demon claw hands. Her shot is a miss.

Meridith - Shortbow: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9; 1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map...


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so, as I was in the middle of typing, hang the chain, a move action, then move 5 feet forward, and attack with Cruel Justice with two hands which give a 50% bonus to the strength bonus to damage, rounded down.




you cannot move 5' forward if you used your move action.
_The simplest move action is moving your speed. If you take this kind of move action during your turn, you can’t also take a 5-foot step._

Also, why not just free action drop one weapon and fight with the other?
Also also  you need quick draw feat


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> you cannot move 5' forward if you used your move action.
> _The simplest move action is moving your speed. If you take this kind of move action during your turn, you can’t also take a 5-foot step._
> 
> Also, why not just free action drop one weapon and fight with the other?
> Also also  you need quick draw feat



Okay, so I think my wires got crossed somewhere. I assumed he meant to put the chain away and then ready an action to attack anyone who came near him, but somehow I got it in my mind that he could take a 5-ft. step too because his move action was putting away the chain not actually moving.

Sigh.

It's late and I'm tired. We'll worry about it tomorrow.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Will save +5 +2 [recitation]
will save: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18


need to get to work .. .. ..


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I know the text says the summoned creature acts immediately, but it means they act immediately after Caerth finishes casting the spell. Remember that summoning spells are considered full-round actions. The two bears appears just before your initiative at the beginning of round 11.
> 
> 
> So, the bears will attack at the top of round 11 and they get their full attacks.
> 
> That assumes the bad guys don't interrupt his spell casting before then either with damage (unlikely) or using a counterspell option.



Right, I keep forgetting that Summoning spells take a full round. Next round is bear surprise then!


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so I think my wires got crossed somewhere. I assumed he meant to put the chain away and then ready an action to attack anyone who came near him, but somehow I got it in my mind that he could take a 5-ft. step too because his move action was putting away the chain not actually moving.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> It's late and I'm tired. We'll worry about it tomorrow.



DMs prerogative ... yeah, I'm not re-doing the map, you moved


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> DMs prerogative ... yeah, I'm not re-doing the map, you moved



Yes, let's go with that. I don't want to redo the map. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up!


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map up to just before Muar's action...


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, because the cultists moved forward, Caerth will have to choose different spots for his two summoned black bears.

@ScottDeWar_jr, note that the cultist named Thomke (with the demon claws) will take a 5 foot step towards Quinn this round after Maur's action, so be ready to post your attack for his Readied Action. This will push Quinn's initiative down to 4, just after Maur.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Ten (continues)*
Caerth: 21 (casts summoning spell; full-round action)
Cultist #1: 19 (5-ft. step, casts healing spell)
Wieland: 17 (double move)
Brutus: 13 (digs out potion)
Aureus: 11 (moves to help Angus; shoots bow & hits)
Timmins: 10 (double move)
Hirasean: 9 (casts healing spell defensively)
Cultist Bard: 9 (casts spell on Quinn; moves south 15 feet)
Meridith: 8 (moves 10 ft.; shoots bow & misses)
Angus: 6 (5-ft. step; full attack; hits with shield)
Phar: 5 (moves to help Angus; shoots bow & hits)
Cultists (x2): 5 (cast healing spells on Hirasean)
Cultist: 5 (cast _Veil of Shadows_ on himself)
Maur: 4 (full attack; hits)
Quinn: 4 (readied action: attack hits)
Cultist (Thomke): 4 (5-ft. step; attacks Timmins and hits)
Cultists #11: 4 (attacks Angus and misses; runs away)


----------



## Knightfall

*DM's Note to Self:* The cultist bard's _Inspire Courage_ effect lasts until the end of Round 13.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 11*
Black Bears (summoned) [x2]: 21
Caerth: 21 (move and wildshape)
Cultist #1: 19 (withdraws)
Wieland: 17 (moves)
Brutus: 13 (moves, gives potion to Timmins)
Aureus: 11 (shoots bow and hits)
Timmins: 10 (moves uses potion)
Hirasean: 9 (smites Maur)
Cultist Bard: 9 (casts healing spell)
Meridith: 8 (moves, picks up torch)
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists (x2): 5
Cultist: 5
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4
Cultist (Thomke): 4
Cultists #11: 4 (fled last round)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so round 11 has started. The two black bears appear just before Caerth's turn, so @JustinCase, you're up! I'll wait to post the revise battle map until tomorrow. I must sleep now.


----------



## Knightfall

Start of Round 11...


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke and I just had an important conversation about Attacks of Opportunities and Movement over on Facebook. I've copied it over to my Q&A thread for Kulan...









						Official Kulan Q&A Thread
					

If you have a question you want to ask me about World of Kulan, feel free to ask it here. I'll also try to compile previously asked questions w/my answers here from my various threads.  I will be checking this thread on a regular basis, so come back often and ask tons of questions.  Cheers...




					www.enworld.org
				




Note the line I've bolded and underlined.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up. @Tellerian Hawke is up next! @Scotley after that!

Still working on the update battle map but I need to have lunch first.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I am going to post for Angus in about 2 hrs, after I get a few things out of the way. Angus intends to look down the hallway where the cultists fled. Can you add that part to the battlemap? I have 60' Darkvision.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So that everyone knows, I posted Quinn's attack so as to keep things going, I was not sure if I would be at work or something when it was his turn.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall As per our chat, I have updated Angus' sheet. All errors have now been corrected.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Posted for Angus. Simplified my plan. Swing and a miss.  lol


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall  Doh, forgot to add the +2 for Recit. But 15 is still a miss, I believe.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

May I get a list of the effects of the recitation?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> May I get a list of the effects of the recitation?



Here you go!


> *Recitation*
> Your allies gain a +2 luck bonus to AC, on attack rolls, and on saving throws, or a +3 luck bonus if they worship the same deity as you.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall  Doh, forgot to add the +2 for Recit. But 15 is still a miss, I believe.



Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, go ahead and post for Maur.

I'm probably going to post for Scotley either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Knightfall Maurs AC even without recitation is 24 and 25 against evil creatures (feature of the Ordained champion)
> He didn't move last round so the armor locked for an extra +2 to AC
> Now we enter the grind, full attack on both sides and who hits better



I was going off the main AC listed on your character sheet, which reads under your Combat spoiler:


> AC: 10 + 9(plate +1) +2 (light shield +1) +0 (DEX) +1 (deflection)
> Total / Touch / Flat Footed
> AC: 22 / 13 / 22



I would appreciate it if you'd add any extra bonuses from Ordained Champion (and anything else) that should be listed under AC,  so I don't have to go hunting for them (or have to remember them off the top of my head).

Hmm, I'm trying to get my head wrapped around this... so, 22 is his AC if he's moved more than 5 ft. the previous round, and if he hasn't then it's 24 due to Interlocking Plate? And he gets +1 to AC vs. evil creatures/foes from Ordained Champion. I'm assuming that's based on alignment not type or subtype, right?

So, Maur's AC could be anything from 22 to 25 (without _Recitation_), depending on the situation, but once "locked" in combat, his AC most likely will be 24? Right now, his AC is 27 against Hirasean (Yikes!), but if the Ordained Champion bonus is based off of type/subtype and not alignment, he only has an AC 26 against the regular cultists. (Yaaay!) Regardless, they can only hit Maur on a Natural 20!  

Hmm, does _Recitation_ affect his touch AC? I'm assuming the Ordained Champion bonus counts towards his Touch AC. So, his Touch AC vs. Hirasean would be 14 and might be against the other cultists too.

I'm going take a look at the Ordained Champion prestige class in more detail just so I understand everything about it. 

I'm assuming he doesn't have any sort of DR, right?

EDIT: Just saw how Brute Gauntlets work... you're character is scary!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 12*
Black Bears (summoned) [x2]: 21
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (continues to run away)
Wieland: 17 (double move)
Brutus: 13 (going to get his axe)
Cultists [x3]: 13 (new combatants)
Aureus: 11 (stunned for 1 round)
Timmins: 10
Hirasean: 9 (very wounded)
Cultist Bard (Lady Panthera): 9
Meridith: 8 (stunned for 1 round)
Angus: 6 
Phar: 5 (stunned for 1 round)
Cultists (using heavy maces) [x2]: 5
Cultist: 5
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4
Cultists #11: 4


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up! I'm assuming Caerth is flying the full 40 feet and then wild shape back either beside the bard or directly behind her.

Need attacks for the black bears unless you want me to do it.

Three new cultist foes appear from out of the double doors at the end of the corridor where Wieland is standing. The doors open after the black bears attack, both Caerth and Wieland move, and Brutus moves to retrieve his axe.

Angus, Aureus, Phar, Meiridth, Timmins, and Wieland all see the door open without having to make any sort of checks. A dim, yet eerie, red glow spills out into the corridor when the doors are open.

Caerth, Maur, and Quinn all need to make Listen checks to hear the cultist shouting (end of Round 11) and the door opening (in Round 12). The checks are at -10 for the sound of combat, but there is a +2 circumstance bonus to hear the man's shout/command since he's trying to be loud.

For the shout, Caerth makes his Listen check in owl form to hear the man shouting (DC 13). JustinCase, assuming Caerth doesn't change the direction he's going to fly, he makes the Listen check to hear the door opening as himself (DC 25). That DC is higher due to there being too many walls between Caerth and where the door is being opened.

The DC for Maur and Quinn to hear the man shouting is 15. The DC for them to hear the door opening is only 10.

The PCs have been in the temple complex long enough to notice that sound seems to echo in the corridors and trying to pinpoint where sound is coming from is difficult. Any PC who beats a Listen check by 5 or more while in the temple complex can figure out where where most sounds are coming from, if they cannot see the source of the sound.

Maur can use his Stonecunning bonuses for these Listen checks.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post the updated battle map after JustinCase's action.


----------



## Knightfall

Must rest now.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, you're up! I'm assuming Caerth is flying the full 40 feet and then wild shape back either beside the bard or directly behind her.




I thought about that, but I think I’ll cast a spell first before changing out of owl form (I’ve got the feat that makes it possible). 

Is the ceiling high enough to avoid Attacks of Opportunity from the combatants below?



> Need attacks for the black bears unless you want me to do it.




I’ll do it in a moment. 



> Caerth, Maur, and Quinn all need to make Listen checks to hear the cultist shouting (end of Round 11) and the door opening (in Round 12). The checks are at -10 for the sound of combat, but there is a +2 circumstance bonus to hear the man's shout/command since he's trying to be loud.
> 
> For the shout, Caerth makes his Listen check in owl form to hear the man shouting (DC 13). JustinCase, assuming Caerth doesn't change the direction he's going to fly, he makes the Listen check to hear the door opening as himself (DC 25). That DC is higher due to there being too many walls between Caerth and where the door is being opened.




Alright, both Wisdom scores and skill ranks are unchanged in Wild Shape, so my Listen check in either form is the same. 

Two listen checks: 1D20+8-10 = [19]+8-10+2= 19 (heard the shouting)
1D20+8-10 = [6]+8-10 = 4 (didn’t hear the door)


----------



## JustinCase

Nevermind, I’ll change back to my half-orc self first. Can’t use the spell from Kang with Natural Magic.

Edit: Aaaaaand I forgot Maur’s recitation bonus again for the bears’ attacks.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I just noted in the description for Wild Shape that Caerth has to be 11th level to take the form of a tiny animal. He could wild shape into an eagle instead of an owl, however. He would be considered Small in that form.



JustinCase said:


> Is the ceiling high enough to avoid Attacks of Opportunity from the combatants below?



I was thinking about that last night, and I wasn't sure. I just looked it up in the module and the ceilings in the corridors are only 10 feet high, so I'm thinking that Caerth would take AoOs while flying above the fight, as an eagle or other Small bird. One of the cultists didn't have a weapon ready, so he wouldn't get an AoO on Caerth.

He would take one from Hirasean and two of the cultists but not the female bard if he lands in the first space she threatens. If he flies any farther then she would get an AoO. Remember, Caerth still gets the AC bonuses of his _wild rhino hide_ in whatever animal form you have him take.

Personally, I think Caerth could use both Hide and Move Silently while flying overhead of the fight since you did write that he was flying silently over everyone's heads. He's being stealthy. He'd still have to take a -5 penalty to the checks if he flies more than half of his modified movement rate. As an eagle, half of the fly speed would be 40 feet though. 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Alright, both Wisdom scores and skill ranks are unchanged in Wild Shape, so my Listen check in either form is the same.
> 
> Two listen checks: 1D20+8-10 = [19]+8-10+2= 19 (heard the shouting)
> 1D20+8-10 = [6]+8-10 = 4 (didn’t hear the door)







			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> I thought about that, but I think I’ll cast a spell first before changing out of owl form (I’ve got the feat that makes it possible).
> .
> .
> .
> Nevermind, I’ll change back to my half-orc self first. Can’t use the spell from Kang with Natural Magic.
> 
> Edit: Aaaaaand I forgot Maur’s recitation bonus again for the bears’ attacks.



No worries.

The first bear's second attack hits and the second bear's third attack hits.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I just noted in the description for Wild Shape that Caerth has to be 11th level to take the form of a tiny animal. He could wild shape into an eagle instead of an owl, however. He would be considered Small in that form.



You’re right! My mistake. Eagle it is. 



> I was thinking about that last night, and I wasn't sure. I just looked it up in the module and the ceilings in the corridors are only 10 feet high, so I'm thinking that Caerth would take AoOs while flying above the fight, as an eagle or other Small bird. One of the cultists didn't have a weapon ready, so he wouldn't get an AoO on Caerth.
> 
> He would take one from Hirasean and two of the cultists but not the female bard if he lands in the first space she threatens. If he flies any farther then she would get an AoO. Remember, Caerth still gets the AC bonuses of his _wild rhino hide_ in whatever animal form you have him take.
> 
> Personally, I think Caerth could use both Hide and Move Silently while flying overhead of the fight since you did write that he was flying silently over everyone's heads. He's being stealthy. He'd still have to take a -5 penalty to the checks if he flies more than half of his modified movement rate. As an eagle, half of the fly speed would be 40 feet though.



Then I will use those Hide and MS checks, taking AoOs when noticed. 

Hide and Move Silently: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12

Oh wait, I forgot that -5 penalty. So that’s 11 and 7. Well, damage incoming. 

AC is 19 (14 for eagle, +5 for armor).


----------



## Neurotic

Listen check: 1D20+4-10 = [20]+4-10 = 14
1D20+4-10 = [9]+4-10 = 3


I didn't take into account +2 for the man nor recitation bonuses - but with natural 20, I think he definitely heard the man (he is used to hearing shouted orders)

The doors? Too inconsequential.

@Knightfall I did write AC modifiers in one of the posts - I just didn't copy it consistently. I will start doing that on each post. That should help.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> You’re right! My mistake. Eagle it is.
> 
> 
> Then I will use those Hide and MS checks, taking AoOs when noticed.
> 
> Hide and Move Silently: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
> 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
> Oh wait, I forgot that -5 penalty. So that’s 11 and 7. Well, damage incoming.
> 
> AC is 19 (14 for eagle, +5 for armor).



Actually, the rolls are still 16 and 12 since an eagle's fly movement rate is 80 feet, so Caerth can move only half of that and not take the -5 penalty. Sorry, I guess I didn't make that clear enough.

Hirasean - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13

Cultist - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20; 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12; 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12

So, Hirasean and one of the cultists both see and hear Caerth in his owl form. The third cultist doesn't see Caerth but he does hear him. I'm going to say Caerth gains a 20% miss chance for that attack against him.

His AC is 21; _Recitation_ gives him a +2.

Hirasean - AoO: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (hit)

Cultists - AoOs plus one miss chance: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D100 = [41] = 41 (a miss and a hit)

Caerth takes a total of 10 damage. With his wild shape healing it means he's down 2 more hit points. That means he's down 16 hp instead of 14 hp. That's not bad for taking three AoOs in one round.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Listen check: 1D20+4-10 = [20]+4-10 = 14
> 1D20+4-10 = [9]+4-10 = 3
> 
> I didn't take into account +2 for the man nor recitation bonuses - but with natural 20, I think he definitely heard the man (he is used to hearing shouted orders)
> 
> The doors? Too inconsequential.



Recitation doesn't apply to skills checks. It says AC, attacks, and saves. He does hear the man shout both his plea for mercy and then his shout to those that opened the double doors. Natural 20s are always 30s for skill checks in my games. So, Maur rolled a 36. 



Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall I did write AC modifiers in one of the posts - I just didn't copy it consistently. I will start doing that on each post. That should help.



Oh, I didn't see it. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post my reply a bit later. Watching some hockey right now.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Who's playing?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Who's playing?



It was Islanders vs. Penguins. The Isles won in overtime.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, I need a Fortitude saving throw for Angus. The DC is 15.

If Angus makes his save, he will see the bard emerge from the southern corridor to roughly the same spot where he saw the other cultists (named Amada) disappear down an angled corridor to the southeast.

It will also be his turn since Meridith is stunned.

Now that all four of the main corridors are revealed, I will be referring to them as northern, eastern, southern, and western.


----------



## Knightfall

Working on the battle map... I just realized Angus gets on AoO against the cultist who failed his Concentration check.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the revised battle map for Round 12...


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to wait for the AoOs for the black bears and Caerth before I reply again. That's all for me tonight. I'm going to try to go to bed a lot early tonight. I was up way to late last night.


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> It has occurred to me that the phonetic spelling of the Scottish accent might be hard for some people to follow. So here's what Angus is saying:



Thanks! I don't really need it, I love reading Scottish. But it is considerate of you.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

JustinCase said:


> Thanks! I don't really need it, I love reading Scottish. But it is considerate of you.



I ditto this!! In a living pathfinder game I was playing in I had a germanic wizard with whom I used a rather heavy accent in my typing, but I was asked to sofeten it up a bit for some folks. It is fun doing accents though!!


----------



## Neurotic

I'm not a native speaker so it helps occasionally - sometimes I just don't get it. Most of the time I do, I'm quite proficient with English...but still

On the other hand, I had a character "asleep" for centuries...thus I had him speak Shakesperean era language...I had to use mock translator for that


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

CAVEAT: I'm not Scottish by any means (mostly English / Irish on my mother's side, and completely Prusso-Germanic on my father's side) so the accent I am using with Angus is almost entirely guesswork on my part; and upon reading it to my wife, she says there's a portion of it that sounds more Irish to her, so please bear with me.  When Angus reaches next level, I plan to have him learn Harqual, so at that point, I will probably type normally most of the time, and limit the Scottish accent to moments of excitement or anger, lol


----------



## JustinCase

I like to image that Angus is really a very very large Nac Mac Feegle, somehow merged with a horse. 



(From the Discworld novels.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Never read those novels; maybe I need to pick 'em up and try 'em out


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: From Wikipedia



Some clans have an apparently superstitious fear of their names being written lest they appear on unwelcome legal documents. Some of the upland clans have mastered the concept of law as a weapon however, and note that it is a good idea "neever tae sign a feegle contract; six inch high people write verra small print". Beware the cry, "We've got a cheap lawyer an' we're not afraid to use him!" The Feegles' swords glow blue in the presence of lawyers.

*Wee Mad Arthur*: First seen in Feet of Clay, where he becomes a watchman, and originally described as a gnome, however, it was revealed in I Shall Wear Midnight that he is a Feegle, that was raised by gnomes who found him after he'd been snatched by sparrowhawk and were very happy to let him stay "What with being able to bite foxes to death and everything".


Based on what I saw on Wikipedia, I might let Angus have a superstitios phobia of having his name written; that sounds BURSTING with roleplaying opportunities!!  The attitude that seems to match him is that of Wee Mad Arthur, lol


----------



## Neurotic

Pratchetts discworld is full of dnd parody and good laugh all around. The world is consistent, people logical within the framework and yet he finds s way to turn things on their head.

Well worth the time.

Also, another people with fear of writing: pathfinder goblins


----------



## Knightfall

So, both bears and Caerth hit the champion. Actually, the two bears do enough damage by themselves to put the man down, but I'm going to say that Caerth's attack puts him down unless @JustinCase wants to save his AoO for any of the other cultists who try to move away.

EDIT: I have physio this afternoon, so I'll be posting my reply later on in the day.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Thanks! I don't really need it, I love reading Scottish. But it is considerate of you.





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I ditto this!! In a living pathfinder game I was playing in I had a germanic wizard with whom I used a rather heavy accent in my typing, but I was asked to sofeten it up a bit for some folks. It is fun doing accents though!!





Neurotic said:


> I'm not a native speaker so it helps occasionally - sometimes I just don't get it. Most of the time I do, I'm quite proficient with English...but still



I agree. While speaking in the Scottish-like language is a fun game element, translations of what Angus is actually saying is quite helpful, especially when I've been up way to late at night. Heh.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I had a character "asleep" for centuries...thus I had him speak Shakesperean era language...I had to use mock translator for that



That sounds like an awesome character!


----------



## Neurotic

Pathfinder kobold fighter. Exceptional.


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Never read those novels; maybe I need to pick 'em up and try 'em out



Yes, you should. 


Knightfall said:


> So, both bears and Caerth hit the champion. Actually, the two bears do enough damage by themselves to put the man down, but I'm going to say that Caerth's attack puts him down unless @JustinCase wants to save his AoO for any of the other cultists who try to move away.
> 
> EDIT: I have physio this afternoon, so I'll be posting my reply later on in the day.



Caerth taking him down is perfect! Especially with Kang... 

By the way, Kang has always-on deathwatch. Does that mean Caerth (or just Kang) knows how close everyone is to dying?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase I don't know how Rob runs it (sentient items are roleplayed by the DM, largely) but generally, an item with Deathwatch can choose whether or not to relay that information to its wielder, dependent of course, upon communication modes available to the item.

In one of my campaigns, there is an item that has Deathwatch (it's a minor artifact, an axe imbued with the spirit of a legendary Dwarven cleric, who put his soul into an item of power, rather than suffering death by old age.)

The axe usually keeps that info to itself, because it can heal its wielder, and it usually only worries about how low the wielder is on hit points.

But on occasion, it has been known to speak out, in vague terms, in pursuit of enemies (undead), e.g., "Keep on 'em lad, his negative spark is starting to fade!" and things like that.

I have a lot of fun using the axe to goad the players into combat, lol.  It's a BLAST  . The axe also offers advice sometimes, although always in an insulting tone, like: "Go do this, you won't regret it; nevermind what the pansy Elf thinks. Remember how he didn't want to do X, Y, and Z and you ended up regretting it?" etc.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> I agree. While speaking in the Scottish-like language is a fun game element, translations of what Angus is actually saying is quite helpful, *especially when I've been up way to late at night*. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @JustinCase I don't know how Rob runs it (sentient items are roleplayed by the DM, largely) but generally, an item with Deathwatch can choose whether or not to relay that information to its wielder, dependent of course, upon communication modes available to the item.



The important thing about Kang is that it is only empathic not telepathic, and unlike Cruel Justice, it doesn't speak any languages (but it does understand both Harqualian [Common] and Orc). It can see and hear within 60 feet radius, as long as it is being wielded.

As well, its _deathwatch_ ability is continually active, so Caerth instinctively can use Kang's main lesser power. @JustinCase, don't forget it also can be used to cast _hold person_ 3 times per day, although the DC is only 12. That's its secondary lesser power. Unlike CJ, it doesn't have any other powers or special purpose.

FYI, while physio went well today, my right hip is barking at me. I've been trying to walk home from physio the last few times. I didn't overdo it, but I need to rest for a bit to let it settle down before I spend time sitting and writing my reply.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Don't overdo it. As I am sure you remember, you are talking to a "pro" on the receiving end of physical therapy!

Every day I walk to work, yes, you read that right: walk to work. It is only .4 miles [2.4 Km], but I am getting a lot of kinks out, then a walk home.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 12*
Black Bears (summoned) [x2]: 21
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (continues to run away)
Wieland: 17 (double move)
Brutus: 13 (going to get his axe)
Cultists [x3]: 13 (new combatants)
Aureus: 11 (stunned for 1 round)
Timmins: 10 (charges)
Hirasean: 9 (barely conscious, prone)
Cultist Bard (Lady Panthera): 9 (withdrawing)
Meridith: 8 (stunned for 1 round)
Angus: 6 (attacks and hits)
Phar: 5 (stunned for 1 round)
Cultists (using heavy maces) [x2]: 5 (one casts an orison on Hirasean and flees while the second just withdraws)
Cultist (_veil of shadows_): 5 (casts cure on Hirasean, moves towards Maur)
Maur: 4 
Quinn: 4
Cultists #11: 4 (stunned for 1 round)

@Neurotic, Maur is up!


----------



## Knightfall

I've just added my post, which puts the initiative counter on Maur. @ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn is up right afterward, so go ahead and post.

If either Maur or quinn attack the cultist with the _veil of shadows_ up, remember to roll percentile dice for the 20% miss chance.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, check the battle map I posted here. I also posted it on the FB group.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn will move to the square in front of him [difficult terrain, 10 feet cost] and attack the cultist in front of Maur if he is still alive.

If Moradin has cast judgement on him and has struck him down, Quinn will continue another 10 feet and strike the champion dead.

Since I don't know if the cultist is still alive, I will wait for a wee tad bid of information I am needing.

Edit: new information received. I will make a guess at it.

post adjusted.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 13*
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (grappling) 
Black Bears (summoned): 21
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (fleeing)
Brutus: 13 (continues to go get his axe)
Cultist: 13
Cultists [x2] (fighting Angus): 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Hirasean: 9 (grappling)
Lady Panthera (Bard): 9 (fleeing)
Meridith: 8
Wieland: 7 (holds action until Meridith is no longer stunned)
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists (using heavy maces) [x2]: 5 (fleeing)
Cultist (_veil of shadows_): 5
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4
Cultists #11: 4


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Caerth and the black bears are up!


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM ONLY



*Round 12*
Xander - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Xander - Move Silently and Hide (while Invisible):
1D20+11-5 = [18]+11-5 = 24 (Move Silently)
1D20+7+20-5 = [1]+7+20-5 = 23 -10 = 13 (Hide)
CRAP!!!! 

*Note to Self:* Did the rolls for Spot wrong. There is no modifier for the sounds of combat. But, I forgot to include distance and that both are distracted (-5). Timmins also has a -4 circumstance penalty due to the door being in the way. Redoing the rolls...

Timmins - Listen (at -15) and Spot (at -11): 1D20-6 = [15]-6 = 9 -5 = 4 (failed)
1D20-7 = [1]-7 = -6 (failed)
Angus - Listen (at -10) and Spot (at -7): 1D20-2 = [1]-2 = -1 (failed)
1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 (partial success, Xander still has total concealment)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Caerth needs to move a minimum of 10 feet to be able to see the bard in order to cast _hold person_ on her. He would have to move through a threatened square, and take an AoO, since one of the other cultists was only 10 feet away in the interaction of the western and southern corridors.

You could have Caerth cast hold person on that cultist first and then move into the intersection of the two corridors, but the bard would be able to flee out of Caerth's sight by the time he gets a chance to use the Kang's _hold person_ power again.

With use of the deathwatch power, Caerth knows that the cultist in the intersection is "fighting off death," as per the per the spell's description. Hirasean is also "fighting off death." (Whoops! I forgot an extra protection that Hirasean has that I didn't apply to the bear attacks from last round, so he has more hp left than I thought he did.)

Anyway, I'm going to assume the Caerth is going to move and use _Kang_ as you wrote in your post.

Cultist - AoO: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (miss)
So, no worries.  

Lady Panthera - Will saving throw (DC 12): 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14 (saves... barely)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, also this...



			
				Rules of the Game: All About Grappling (Part Four) said:
			
		

> *Monsters and Grappling*
> In general, monsters follow the same rules as PCs when conducting a grapple.
> 
> Monsters in a grapple may use their natural weapons, but only by using the “Attack Your Opponent” option (which applies a -4 penalty on the attack roll). When using the “Damage Your Opponent” option, the creature deals unarmed strike damage appropriate to its size (see Part 2 of this column).
> 
> Some options available while grappling (such as “Damage Your Opponent” and “Pin Your Opponent”) state that they may be used in place of an attack. The monster gets as many “attacks” in a full attack action as it would get if it were attacking with a weapon, based on its base attack bonus: +1 to +5, one attack; +6 to +10, two attacks; +11 to +15, three attacks, and +16 and up, four attacks. Each one after the first would suffer a cumulative –5 penalty on the roll (just like a character with a high BAB making multiple weapon attacks).​
> For example, a dire tiger (BAB +12) grappling a PC would be allowed three separate attempts to damage its opponent, escape from the grapple, or pin its opponent; the second would take a –5 penalty on the grapple check, while the third would take a –10 penalty.
> 
> *Improved Grab:* The improved grab special attack allows a monster to make a grab attack as part of a regular melee attack with a particular natural weapon (usually a bite or claw). If the attack hits, the natural weapon deals damage normally, and the monster immediately makes an opposed check to establish a hold. The attack doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity. Since the attack already dealt damage when it hit, a successful hold deals no extra damage. Each successful grapple check the attacker makes during successive rounds automatically deals the damage indicated for the attack that established the hold. (This works just like making a grapple check to deal damage.)
> 
> A creature with the improved grab special attack has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use the part of its body it used in the improved grab to hold the opponent. If it chooses to do the latter, it takes a -20 penalty on grapple checks, but it is not considered grappled itself; the creature does not lose its Dexterity bonus to AC, still threatens an area, and can use its remaining attacks against other opponents. This is handy for really big monsters, such as giant squids and krakens.
> 
> When a creature gets a hold after an improved grab attack, it pulls the opponent into its space (rather than entering the foe's space). According to page 310 in the Monster Manual, the grabbed creature's involuntary movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity. A creature with the improved grab special attack and reach drags a grabbed foe a considerable distance.
> 
> A creature with the improved grab special attack can move without making an opposed grapple check, provided it can drag the opponent's weight. The creature's movement and the involuntary movement by anyone it drags along provokes attacks of opportunity normally.
> 
> *Constrict:* Creatures with the constrict special attack deal extra damage when grappling. Most creatures with this attack usually also have the improved grab special attack. A creature deals extra constriction damage when it first grabs a foe and establishes a hold. If the creature later makes a grapple check to deal damage to a creature in its grasp, it deals damage from the natural weapon it uses in the attack (if any) and extra constriction damage as well.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, Caerth needs to move a minimum of 10 feet to be able to see the bard in order to cast _hold person_ on her. He would have to move through a threatened square, and take an AoO, since one of the other cultists was only 10 feet away in the interaction of the western and southern corridors.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to assume the Caerth is going to move and use _Kang_ as you wrote in your post.



Thanks, yes that is what I wanted. 

Too bad she made her save though.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, roll another grapple check for the black bear. Hirasean is going to try to break the bear's hold on him.

EDIT: The bear only needs to beat a 14.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 13 (Updated)*
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (grappling)
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (full attack; hits twice)
Caerth: 21 (tries to use _Kang's_ power to hold the bard; she saves)
Cultist #1: 19 (fleeing)
Brutus: 13 (continues to go get his axe)
Cultist: 13 (flubbed casting, dropped holy symbol)
Cultists [x2] (fighting Angus): 13 (failed to cast spells)
Aureus: 11 (retrieves bow, shoots once, and hits)
Timmins: 10 (full attack; hits once)
Hirasean: 9 (grappling)
Lady Panthera (Bard): 9 (will continue to flee)
Meridith: 8
Wieland: 7 (holds action until Meridith is no longer stunned)
Angus: 6
Phar: 5
Cultists (using heavy maces) [x2]: 5
Cultist (_veil of shadows_): 5 (killed by bear)
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4
Cultists #11: 4 (killed by Phar)
Invisible Foe: 2 (new combatant)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Angus has yelled out a warning that he sees "something that is not quite there." All the other PCs must make both a *Listen check* to hear Angus's warning and a *Wisdom check (DC 15)* to understand the 'gist' what the centaur is saying in the language he's speaking.

I'm going to assume the allied NPCs have no clue what he is yelling out (unless a roll is a Natural 20), except for Aureus. She's a multiclassed rogue/divine bard now, so I'm going to let her use her Bardic Knowledge in place of the Wisdom check.

Would stunned allies hear such a warning? 

I'm going to say that everyone is distracted (+5 to DC), and that Meridith and Phar have a -2 circumstance penalty to hear Angus's warning due to still being stunned when he shouts out his warning. That penalty will also apply to Phar's Wisdom check. He understand Centaur but not Angus's other native language.)

Brutus is too far away to hear the warning.

All the Listen checks are made at -10 due to the sounds of battle. That doesn't apply to the wisdom checks, however.

Anyway, the Listen check for Maur and Quinn is at DC 12. The check is at DC 13 for Caerth. The check is at DC 5 for Phar with a -2 to the roll for being stunned. The check is at DC 9 for Aureus.

*DCs for the NPC Allies*
Brutus: n/a
Meridith: 11 (-12 to roll)
Timmins: 8 (-10 to roll)
Wieland: 10 (-10 to roll)

*Rolls*
Aureus - Listen check (DC 9) and Bardic Knowledge check (DC 15): 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29 -10 = 19 (success)
1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14 (close to understanding but not quite)
Meridith - Listen check (DC 11): 1D20+9-2 = [17]+9-2 = 24 -10 = 14 (success)
Timmins - Listen check (DC 8): 1D20+4-10 = [8]+4-10 = 2 (failed)
Wieland - Listen check (DC 10): 1D20+5-10 = [12]+5-10 = 7 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

I'm done posting for now. I'll update the battle map later. Right now, I have something else I have to get done. Family stuff.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Wisdom check: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

i better see if he hears him first

_: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6

Quinn can't hear nuthin


----------



## JustinCase

Bearwrestling and horsemen hearing: 
Bear's grapple check: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16 (phew!)
Caerth's listen check: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27 (success)
Wisdom check: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (nope!)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, the cultist who was protected by the veil of shadows was defeated by one of the black bears at the top of the round. I'll post the updated battle map.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry  kill the champion then


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke and @Scotley, Angus and Phar are up next.

I'm going to go ahead and post the actions for the cultists near Caerth, as well as reply for Maur and Quinn since their fight is separate from Angus and Phar's fight, at the moment.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus missed both of his attacks anyway.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus' post is up now


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus' post is up now



Since he missed, I'm not going to reply to your post. I have to get ready to go out. I'll wait for @Scotley to post for Phar since I saw that he posted in the Bluffside game the other day.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

got a really busy day today, and it is starting with pain in my scar/muscle connection of my abdomen [edit]i also had low blood sugar at 5 am[/edit]. I may not even get to use the pool today. GERRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, my plan for today is to continue on with the combat. I will add a post for @Scotley's PC and finish up round 13.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. Two max. damage hits for Phar with his longsword. Move action to pick up his longsword, one hit with a a standard action, and one hit with an AoO when the cultist tried to move away (but didn't withdraw). If he'd survived Phar's attacks he would have drawn his dagger as he moved and then cast a healing spell on himself.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only



*Angus* - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+12 = [3]+12 = 15
1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12
Angus hears Xander but doesn't see him. He can't pinpoint the invisible dwarf.

*Timmins* - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
Timmins hears Xander but doesn't see him. He can't pinpoint the invisible dwarf.

*Wieland* - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
Wieland doesn't see or hear anything! 

*Meridith* - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 
Meridith's Spot result of 29 becomes a 39. So, she both notices Xander using Listen and Spot and can pinpoint him with her Spot check. She gets to attack him in round 14 with a 50% miss chance.

*Aureus* - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17
1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
Aureus hears Xander but doesn't see him. Her Listen check is high enough to locate the dwarf's movements, which means see can attack him in round 13 with a 50% miss chance.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 14*
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (eating champion)
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (eating cultist)
Caerth: 21 (double move?)
Cultist #1: 19 (fleeing, Caerth sees him but then he disappears out of sight)
Brutus: 13 (double move back towards combat)
Cultist (fighting Timmins & Wieland): 13
Cultists [x2] (fighting Angus): 13
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10
Hirasean: 9 (dead)
Lady Panthera (Bard): 9 (fleeing, Caerth sees her but then she disappears out of sight)
Meridith: 8
Wieland: 7
Angus: 6
Phar: 5 (casts light, moves)
Cultist (using heavy mace): 5 (fighting defensively)
Cultist (using heavy mace): 5 (casts healing spell, moves towards Phar)
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4
Invisible Foe: 2 
______________________________________________________________

@JustinCase, Caerth and the bears are up! Hirasean is unconscious but still alive. The bear is ready to start chewing on the champion and you can have the bear make a coup de grace to kill the man. There are no other foes near the other bear.

Caerth has one foe right beside him in the southern corridor. Another foes just disappeared out of sight.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Swimming today, but checking up every now and then.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

done swimming, and waiting for my turn


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke and @Scotley,

Angus and Phar are up next!

I'll post the updated battle map in a bit.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, how much longer does the _Recitation_ last?

It is now round 14. What round did he cast it in again? I know you said it lasts 7 rounds, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, it looks like it might have been Round Nine. That means it lasts until the end of Round 16.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for Round 14...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so here's the deal:

1) Angus attacked twice again; he critted with the sword, and missed with the shield.
2) But I need to know if 26 pts. drops the guy in front of me.
3) If it drops him, Angus takes a 5-ft step, swing the shield at the other cultist, and misses.
4) If it doesn't drop him, Angus follows up with a shield bash, and misses.

(Basically, I just need to know if I got to advance or not.)


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,
It is WAYYYY more than damage enough to drop the cultist.



Spoiler



After Angus's critical, the man mas is at -17 hp.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, I will make the official post when I get home. (45 mins or so.)


----------



## Knightfall

No worries. I'm working on other stuff now. And I'm going to need to take snooze soon. I was up until 4 A.M. last night working on my timeline for the Western Lands of Kanpur based on the Bluffside game and some other references I use for the region.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Timmins said:
			
		

> "...I don't have to kill you,"* Timmins says with a smile.* "I just have to keep you busy until the centaur is done with your friends."




WOW. Timmins is STONE COLD.


----------



## Knightfall

Combat will likely continue today. I've been waiting for @Scotley, but I have this sense his posts might be hit and miss for a while. No worries. So, expect me to post for Phar later on in the day.

First, I need to write some stuff for the Bluffside campaign guide thread.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am back on line and I have posted for Quinn

by the way, did 19 points kill him or do I get another chance to crit?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I am back on line and I have posted for Quinn
> 
> by the way, did 19 points kill him or do I get another chance to crit?



While the man is fighting defensively, both attacks will hit and he'd actually go down on the first hit. He goes before Quinn in the initiative order, so he'll have a chance to attack Quinn first, but he's unlikely to hit.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so the invisible foe just moved again.

The DCs for Maur's Spot and Listen checks are 25 and 14 respectively. Don't forget the -10 for Maur's Listen check due to the sounds of battle. Note that those aren't the DCs for pinpointing the foe. Those are the DCs simply to be aware that there is someone/something nearby. The DCs to actually locate the creature are +20 and +15 higher...

Locate: Spot > DC 45; Listen > 29

I'm going to say that both Aureus and Brutus have another shot to hear and see something but not Meridith. She's lost in the dark. Both Timmins and Wieland have their own foe to deal with.

In truth, the DC to notice an invisible foe using Spot is supposed to be a minimum of 20 while the DC to locate an invisible foe is supposed to be a 40, but if I'd used that rule neither Aureus or Meridith would have had a chance to attack the foe in this round. And Angus would not have spotted the foe in the first place.






						Rules of the Game: There, Not There (Part Two)
					

Rules of the Game: There, Not There (Part Two)



					archive.wizards.com


----------



## Knightfall

*Other Ways to Deal With Invisible Foes*
You don't have to rely on Spot or Listen checks, or on magic, to locate and attack an invisible foe. Here are some other options.

*Probing an Area:* You can grope or probe about to find an invisible creature as a standard action. To do so, pick two 5-foot squares that are both adjacent to each other and within your melee reach; if you have a natural reach of more than 5 feet, or a reach weapon, you can probe squares that aren't adjacent to you.

If the squares you probe contain anything you can't see, you make a melee touch attack (or attacks if there is more than one thing you can't see). There is a 50% miss chance on the touch attack. If an attack succeeds, you deal no damage but you have successfully pinpointed the invisible thing's current location. (If the invisible thing moves, you don't know where it is anymore.)

Because you have to use a standard action to probe for unseen things, you usually can't do anything about unseen foes you locate (unless they're foolish enough to stay put until your next turn), but you can use a free action to relay the foe's location to your allies. One effective tactic for a group is to have one member probe while everyone else readies actions to attack whatever you find. They can also simply delay until the probing character finds something. See page 160 in the _Player's Handbook_ for information on readying and delaying.

*Attacked by an Unseen Foe:* If a foe you cannot see hits you with a melee attack and is adjacent to you at the time, you know the foe's location. For this reason, smart foes move right after they attack; even a foe that has made a full attack can move after attacking by taking 5-foot step (provided it has not already moved during its turn).

When an unseen foe hits you with a melee attack from more than 5 feet away, you know the general direction from which the attack came and that the attack came from more than 5 feet away, but you do not know the attacker's location.

*Looking For Tracks:* Unseen creatures leave tracks, and you can track them using the normal tracking rules. Footprints in sand, mud, or other soft surfaces can give clues to an invisible creature's location.

If the tracks are very clear and the surface that carries them is fairly smooth and unsullied by debris or other tracks, you can locate a creature you cannot see by looking at its visible tracks; tracks aren't visible, however, unless you can see the surface that holds them. For example, it's no good looking for an unseen creature's tracks if the battle is taking place during a blizzard and you're not entirely sure where the ground ends and sky begins. If the battle is taking place in a bright morning when the whole battlefield is covered in fresh snow, however, an unseen creature's tracks probably will betray its location, at least during the first few rounds of a fight (before all the snow becomes thoroughly trampled).

Surfaces or conditions that don't leave clear tracks still might give you a bonus (the DM can decide how big) in Spot checks to notice or locate unseen creatures. You might get a Spot bonus in areas covered with tall grass, undergrowth, dust, or running water (assuming the unseen creature is wading and not submerged; see next section).

*Underwater: *An invisible thing underwater displaces water, and that creates a visible space that reveals the invisible thing's location. The DM might apply this effect under other circumstances as well, such as areas of heavy smoke, areas draped with lots of dangling things (such as vines, cloth, skeins of rope), heavy precipitation, or the like.

*Marking an Invisible Creature: *Since a visible object stays visible when an invisible creature picks it up (at least until the invisible creature tucks the object into its clothing), you may make an invisible thing visible (or at least reveal its location) by dousing it with something visible. My own favorite device for doing this is a bag packed with about a pound of flour. You could just as easily use ink or paint.

Toss the bag of flour just like a splash weapon. A direct hit leaves an invisible creature smeared with flour, which reveals the creature's location. An invisible creature caught in the flour's splash effect can attempt a Reflex save (DC 20) to avoid getting covered with flour. A creature can shed its outer clothing (at least a full-round action) and be rid of the flour. Otherwise, it must bathe or wait for the flour to wear off on its own (which takes an hour or two in dry conditions).


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus - Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
1D20+11-10 = [5]+11-10 = 6
so, Aureus manages to sense the invisible foe moving but can't pinpoint the foe. She doesn't hear the foe moving. 

Brutus - Spot and Listen check: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14
1D20+10-10 = [13]+10-10 = 13
Brutus doesn't hear or see anything, although the Listen check was close.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 15*
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (continues eating)
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (continues eating)
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (Caerth finds him banging on a door)
Brutus: 13
Cultist (fighting Timmins & Wieland): 13 (surrenders)
Cultist (fighting Angus): 13 (surrenders)
Aureus: 11
Timmins: 10 (standing quietly)
Ghoul Guards [x3]: 9 (new combatants)
Lady Panthera (Bard): 9 (has fled through a door)
Meridith: 8 (blind in the dark until Phar's turn)
Wieland: 7 (standing quietly)
Angus: 6 (double moves)
Phar: 5 (runs with _light_ spell)
Cultist (using heavy mace): 5
Cultist (using heavy mace): 5 (moves and casts spell)
Maur: 4 
Quinn: 4 (double moves)
Invisible Foe: 2
------


Spoiler: DM Only



Ghoul Guards (x3) - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, Caerth is up!

I'm assuming the bears will just keep eating.


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map at the beginning of Round 15...


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM Only



Cultist (Aries) - Level Check (Morale - DC 15): 1D20+4+3 = [4]+4+3 = 11 (n/a)
Cultist #13 - Level Check (Morale - DC 15): 1D20+4+3+2 = [1]+4+3+2 = 10 (fails, surrenders)


----------



## Neurotic

You should remove or lower battle penalty maybe? it is I believe far enough and in the adjacent hall, we are not in combat ATM...

Not that it helps Maur
Spot; Listen: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11

But he has flour  and tanglefoot bags
How would you handle flour toss? 10x10square? 10' line? 2 squares?

Is it possible to simply run through several squares hoping to bump into something?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

who is that 40 feet to my east?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> You should remove or lower battle penalty maybe? it is I believe far enough and in the adjacent hall, we are not in combat ATM...
> 
> Not that it helps Maur
> Spot; Listen: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
> 
> But he has flour  and tanglefoot bags
> How would you handle flour toss? 10x10square? 10' line? 2 squares?
> 
> Is it possible to simply run through several squares hoping to bump into something?



throw it at the ceiling and watch where it falls, also, foot prints!


----------



## JustinCase

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> who is that 40 feet to my east?



I _think _that's Phar, Scotley's elven paragon PC and sometimes-NPC.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> throw it at the ceiling and watch where it falls, also, foot prints!



Good thinking! Sand works, too. Less effective, but easier to acquire.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> who is that 40 feet to my east?



It is Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> You should remove or lower battle penalty maybe? it is I believe far enough and in the adjacent hall, we are not in combat ATM...
> 
> Not that it helps Maur
> Spot; Listen: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11



Hmm, well, sound does echo through the corridors, but I'm willing to divide the penalty in half for this round. So, only -5 for the sounds of combat.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> But he has flour  and tanglefoot bags
> How would you handle flour toss? 10x10square? 10' line? 2 squares?



Maur actually has a bag of flour on him?! That's cool!

Well, the information I posted already (post #1,179) says it works just like a splash weapon. So, it's a ranged touch attack against a specific target or grid intersection (PHB p. 158). Since this foe is invisible, you can't guarantee a direct hit unless you pinpoint the foe, so I go with the grid intersection. It would be AC 5 to hit with the ranged touch attack, and would fill at least 4 squares that way. If you somehow miss, the bag of flour or tanglefoot bag would be handled with a 1d8 roll to determine where it hits.

The rules provided by the Rules of the Game article states the foe gets a Reflex save (DC 20) to avoid being covered in flour. If the foes fails the save, they can take a full-round action to shed their outer clothes to be rid of the flour. 

Now, we've all seen what happens when flour gets in the air, so I'm thinking that it would hang in the air for at least 1d4+1 rounds? The foe might have to make additional Reflex saves, but I would set the DCs for those rolls a bit lower... 15, maybe. Of course, Maur and the allied NPCs might get covered in the flour too. While it would be a bit comical, it wouldn't affect them too badly. Hmm, they have been fighting and sweating for a while, so the flour could become mixed with their sweat.

And if I'm going to have it hang in the air, it will reduce visibility, so a 20% miss chance for those with darkvision. Until someone lights a torch, or Phar arrives with the _light_ spell on his bow, she's not going to be of much use. Timmins and Wieland too, if they move out of the shadowy illumination near the open double doors.

Also, once the flour is deployed, it can be used to try to track the foe if the enemy steps in it. The floor itself is cobblestone but it isn't uneven footing. A successful use of the Track feat could help find the invisible foe. Meridith is a ranger, so she has the track feat (but she'll need light). Caerth also has the Track feat but he's run off after the cultist bard.

(There is a faint amount moisture on the corridors' floors, and there is also blood on the floor from the dead cultists. Closer towards the entryway the PCs came through, there is also debris from the doors that the dire boar broke through.)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Is it possible to simply run through several squares hoping to bump into something?



Yes, there are rules for that sort of idea. You can try to Overrun where you think an invisible foe is located, but that foe can simply choose to move out of the way. If Maur haphazardly rushes from square to square with a move action, he does have a shot at finding the invisible foe, but it won't be a given, and if he does bump into the invisible foe and attacks, there is still a 50% miss chance unless Maur had the Blind-Fight feat, which he doesn't. Even with that feat, he'd either roll two chances for the miss chance (taking the better result) or roll only once at only 25% (as noted in the Rules of the Game article linked below). Of course, if he makes a double move to cover more squares, he could bump into the foe but not be able to attack it.

You can choose to have Maur probe an area as detailed in Part Two of the _"There, Not There"_ Rules of the Game article.
_______________________________________________________________
*Probing an Area:* You can grope or probe about to find an invisible creature as a standard action. To do so, pick two 5-foot squares that are both adjacent to each other and within your melee reach; if you have a natural reach of more than 5 feet, or a reach weapon, you can probe squares that aren't adjacent to you.

If the squares you probe contain anything you can't see, you make a melee touch attack (or attacks if there is more than one thing you can't see). There is a 50% miss chance on the touch attack. If an attack succeeds, you deal no damage but you have successfully pinpointed the invisible thing's current location. (If the invisible thing moves, you don't know where it is anymore.)

Because you have to use a standard action to probe for unseen things, you usually can't do anything about unseen foes you locate (unless they're foolish enough to stay put until your next turn), but you can use a free action to relay the foe's location to your allies. One effective tactic for a group is to have one member probe while everyone else readies actions to attack whatever you find. They can also simply delay until the probing character finds something. See page 160 in the _Player's Handbook_ for information on readying and delaying.
_______________________________________________________________

In this round, Maur and the others already know that the foe has moved the previous round. Aureus sensed its movement past Meridith but couldn't pinpoint where the foe was moving to or how far. So, probing around where Maur currently is likely isn't going to find the foe. You could get one of the NPCs to probe the area and have Maur either use the ready or delay.

Another key points...
_______________________________________________________________

*Unseen creatures are immune to certain kinds of special attacks and spells.*
Any attack that depends on hitting a foe in a particular place or in a particular way doesn't work against an unseen foe. Sneak attacks and bonus damage from the favored enemy class feature falls into this category. The DM might decide to include others as well.

If a spell has a target or targets entry, you must see or touch your target to aim the spell at it. Even if you know where your unseen target is, you still can't aim a targeted spell at it if you don't see or touch it.
_______________________________________________________________
From Part One of the _"There, Not There"_ articles...

*Invisibility does not foil detection spells.*
A detect spell doesn't make an invisible creature or object visible, but if an unseen subject is in the area where the spell is aimed, the spell can give some hint of the unseen subject's presence. For example, a _detect magic_ spell reveals the presence or absence of magical auras in the area where it is aimed. An invisible creature using an _invisibility_ spell or magic item has a magical aura (thanks to the active spell or magic item) and a _detect magic_ spell aimed into its area will reveal that aura. All the spell user knows, however, is that there is magic present somewhere within the area where the spell is aimed. If the _detect magic_ user scans that same area for 3 consecutive rounds, the spell can reveal the location of the invisible magical aura (if the creature is still in area). The spell doesn't reveal anything else about the creature, or even that it is a creature at all. The spell user could aim an attack at the creature's location and have a chance to hit it (see Part Two).


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

A bag of flour .. .. ..this is going to have comic gold stamped on it.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

A double move will put Angus right behind him with 10 feet to spare. Look:





I will post for Angus in the morning... but first, sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

Yeah, except there is a ghoul standing there.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> A bag of flour .. .. ..this is going to have comic gold stamped on it.



Flour, sweat (water and salt), all we need is a fireball (or whatever is burning behind the door)

So...just to the clear picture...the invisible thing is not interested in fighting or it wozld attack already. It is somewhere between Maur and the broken door and essentially if we don't find it now we may never...hmmm. 

I need multiple actions for the flour thing  I'll think on it, chores first


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Flour, sweat (water and salt), all we need is a fireball (or whatever is burning behind the door)



a little yeast and we have bread!!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Then I will stop just behind the ghoul, and in Round 16 we will be flanking


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Then I will stop just behind the ghoul, and in Round 16 we will be flanking



That's what I figured.

Angus takes an AoO from the cultist standing beside Phar as he moves...

Cultist - AoO on Angus: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9 (miss)

Phar uses the Run action [move x3] to move with his _light_ spell from the southern corridor to the western corridor. He is soon standing 10 feet away from Maur. The _light_ spell provides bright light in a 20-foot radius and dim light for another 20 feet beyond that. Meridith is no longer blind at this point.

The cultist sees that his fellow cultists have surrendered, so he decides to move up the eastern corridor towards the dead cultists and Timmins and Wieland. Timmins and Wieland can hear the man casting a spell.


Spoiler: DM Only



Casts_ Cause Fear_ on his fellow cultist (Eike) who has surrendered.
Cultist - Will saving throw (DC 14): 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8 (critical failure)

Eike becomes frightened.

A frightened creature flees from the source of its fear as best it can. If unable to flee, it may fight. A frightened creature takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. A frightened creature can use special abilities, including spells, to flee; indeed, the creature must use such means if they are the only way to escape.



After all that, it is Maur and Quinn's actions.

@ScottDeWar_jr, has already decided that Quinn double moves down the corridor towards the east to help Angus and Caerth. You could also have him use the Run action [move x3] since Quinn is in medium armor not heavy armor.

So, @Neurotic, you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 15 (Updated)*
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (continues eating)
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (continues eating)
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (Caerth finds him banging on a door)
Brutus: 13 (tries to Listen and Spot)
Cultist: 13 (Zeidan) (surrenders)
Cultist (Elke): 13 (surrenders, frightened)
Aureus: 11 (tries to Listen and Spot)
Timmins: 10 (standing quietly)
Ghoul Guards [x3] (attacking Caerth): 9 (new combatants)
Lady Panthera (Bard): 9 (has fled through a door)
Wieland: 7 (standing quietly)
Angus: 6 (double moves)
Phar: 5 (runs with _light_ spell)
Cultist: 5
Cultist: 5 (moves and casts spell)
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4 (double moves)
Meridith: 2 (moves down towards the double doors)
Xander (duergar): 2 (fleeing, _invisible_)


----------



## Knightfall

The cultist named Eike will run on his turn next round. He will either run through the double doors (1 or 4) or past Timmins and Wieland towards Maur and the other characters (2 or 3).

Eike - Run direction: 1D4 = [3] = 3

So, he will try to run by all the NPCs and Maur. He no longer has his mace or shield but could choose to draw his dagger to help him get through if someone tries to stop him.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll update the battle map after Neurotic posts his actions for Maur and I post for Xander.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am sticking with the double move as Quinn feels that running in an unknown liike this is _VERY_ not wise.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break; I need to go back to sleep for a while. Last night was rough. Woke up at least five times in the night and wee hours of the morning.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

That was the last two night for me. Done took my nappy time. Woke with a 58 blood sugar.


----------



## Knightfall

Going to bed early. Very tired.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> That was the last two night for me. Done took my nappy time. Woke with a 58 blood sugar.



Dude please be careful. 58 is dangerously low.


----------



## Knightfall

For @Neurotic,

Okay, I read your post. I probably should have posted an updated battle map of where Aureus, Brutus, and Phar moved to on the map. If Maur attacks where I think you want him to attack, his second attack would be vs. the square Aureus is now standing in.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Dude please be careful. 58 is dangerously low.



Yeah, I know. It was a bit scary as all I felt was cold, not shaky or weak.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

for 40 feet of movement, have me end up in the square just south of Phar, as Phar is heading north to aid with the Xander search.

Quinn has no further action at this time, but maybe the cultist will try and challenge the *Justice of the Piece(s)*?


----------



## Knightfall

Unless @Neurotic changes what he wants Maur to do, I'm going to say the dwarf attacks the square behind Aureus, moves into that square, and then attacks the square behind Brutus.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> for 40 feet of movement, have me end up in the square just south of Phar, as Phar is heading north to aid with the Xander search.
> 
> Quinn has no further action at this time, but maybe the cultist will try and challenge the *Justice of the Piece(s)*?



So, is Quinn still going east? Or are you going to have him go north with Phar?


----------



## Knightfall

*Saves vs. Fireball Spell*
Aureus - Reflex save: 1D20+15 = [6]+15 = 21 (saves, no damage due to Evasion)
Brutus - Reflex save: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16 (saves, half-damage)
Phar - Reflex save: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 +2 = 31 (saves, half-damage)

@Neurotic, roll a Reflex save for Maur. The _Recitation_ spell gives a +2.

Now, I seem to remember that the last time *Phar* cast a _fireball_ spell, I chose to have it expand the old way it used to work pre-3E. That is is expands to fill the available space. That's the way I've always assumed it is supposed to work.

However, since then, I've discovered that's not the way it is supposed to work in 3E and beyond. That a fireball spell isn't supposed to fill into the available space around it. That it is only supposed to spread out the max. of 20 feet from the impact point and that's it. Yes, it fills all the space within that spread but no farther.

Now, I feel I should still do it the old school way. That's the way I prefer it work. Fireball and other spread spells are dangerous things and casting them in tight quarters is risky.

My question is, what would you guys prefer going forward after this fight? Old school or new school?

If we go old school, then not only will Xander have to make a save, which is what I was planning for anyway, but so will Timmins, Wieland, Meridith, the two cultists, and one of the black bears. I think the black bear at the far end of the western corridor is too far away for the _fireball_ to hit it.

I'm rolling the saves, have already added my post, and then we can discuss it.

Meridith - Reflex save: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22 (saves, half damage)
Timmins - Reflex save: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 (saves, half damage)
Wieland - Reflex save: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 (failed, full damage)
---
Black Bear - Reflex save: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9 (failed, full damage, summoned bear disappears)
---
Aries Zeidan - Reflex save: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25 (saves, no damage due to Evasion)
Eike - Reflex save: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (fails, full damage)
Xander - Reflex save: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 (saves, no damage due to Evasion)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 16*
Black Bears (summoned): 21
Black Bears (summoned): 21 (runs from flames)
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (flees through other door)
Brutus: 13 (will charge)
Aries Zeidan: 13
Cultist (Eike): 13 (runs in fear this round)
Aureus: 11 (full attack vs. Xander, two hits)
Timmins: 10
Ghoul Guards [x2] [vs. Angus & Caerth]: 9
Wieland: 7
Angus: 6 
Phar: 5
Cultist: 5
Maur: 4
Quinn: 4
Meridith: 2
Xander (duergar): 2 (Maur is his Dodge enemy)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so the fireball spell got rid of one of the bears. Since Caerth isn't around to order the other bear, it runs away from the sight of so much fire. Both the cultist named Eike and Wieland are on fire. The cultist, Eike, tries to run through Meridith (an Overrun) and she gets out of his way. Timmins will not attack the burning cultist as he will help Meridith try to put out the flames burning Wieland.

Maur is Xander's Dodge Enemy.

@Neurotic, Maur can use an Immediate action to Intimidate Brutus into not attacking or, at least, waiting until Maur charges forward.

Brutus - Level Check: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up!

Caerth is now flanking with Angus against one of the ghouls.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised northern section of the battle map for the End of Round 15...


----------



## Neurotic

I'm fine either way with fireball, in this case, if it will damage the duergar I say old school (but take into account I don't know what that means  ) - I mean the rules of the fireball spreading further. It was 20' from the impact even in AD&D...

Also, fine with the attacks, but I thought half-ogre is blocking the other passage, otherwise I would move behind him (at the place where the fireball exploded and attack north...which it seems would have a chance to catch him (but is irrelevant now except in that it would put me closer to the wizard)


----------



## Knightfall

Wieland is having a bad day! First he loses his armor, a family heirloom and now he's on fire.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I'm fine either way with fireball, in this case, if it will damage the duergar I say old school (but take into account I don't know what that means  ) - I mean the rules of the fireball spreading further. It was 20' from the impact even in AD&D...



Except Xander made his save and he has Evasion.

It was after reading this article that I decided I needed to figure out how we're going to have fireball work.

A Deep Dive into the Fireball


----------



## Knightfall

And this old thread here on EN World...









						Does the Fireball spell expand in a narrow corridor?
					

Anyone know the d20 ruling on this?   I recall in 1st and 2nd edition it filled 33 10x10 cubes. Now I am not certain if it has the same properties as Lightning Bolt ie blocked by obstacles. The PHB mentions nothing under the Fireball spell.  If someone can find an official ruling citied...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

Then again, figuring out the exact volume each time could be a headache. I didn't take into account that the corridors are 10 feet high, so more than likely Wieland and the second cultist wouldn't have been caught in the blast. Of course, that assumes Real World physics and a fireball with actual pressure.

Hmm, something to think about.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

What round does Recitation end? Trying to keep track of Angus' AC; it's a base of 25, but while recitation is in effect, it's AC 27.


----------



## Neurotic

It lasts for another round I believe and then ends (on round 18)


----------



## Neurotic

Fireball fills the same AREA - I don't see the problem with it...unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map for Angus, Caerth and Quinn...


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> It lasts for another round I believe and then ends (on round 18)



Yes, I think it ends in round 18 just before Maur's turn, so those who act before the dwarf still gains it benefits. I think, I'm not sure.



Neurotic said:


> Fireball fills the same AREA - I don't see the problem with it...unless I'm missing something.



See, that's how I've always thought it should work.

We shouldn't have to worry about volume; we just need to know how many squares it should fill and it fills that amount of squares on the battle map. Height shouldn't matter in the game. If anyone was flying above the 5 feet from the floor, they would still be affected, IMO. If it was higher than that, I'd probably allow that character a bonus on the save or say they only take half damage on a failed save and 1/4 on a successful save.

Regardless, I don't want to think about it that much. This a game not real life. As long as we all agree, it is fine how we judge it going forward.  20-ft radius spread spell would fill up to 48 squares in the corridor.


----------



## Knightfall

Doh!

I forgot to include the space of the open doorway into the brazier room. So, while Xander would be caught in his own blast and Timmins would be affected, Meridith, Wieland, and the two cultists wouldn't be affected be based on the number of squares. It would come close to Meridith but not quite reach her.

The black bear does get hit, however. so, poof, it's gone.

So, I'm going to edit my post and say that fireball didn't reach the other NPCs.



Spoiler: Fireball


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn does not like fireballs cast on him, and seeing a bear run from a flash of flame light, and having seen the centaur head toward the goofy half-orc that ran pellmell down a dark hallway, he knows something that may need his personal attention up north.

I like fireball in all of its A D&D glory, including the lack of caps on max die. I am olllllld school, had my teeth cut on the game when I was in the Air Force in the early 80's.


----------



## Neurotic

I would say anyone under 20' flight would be scorched, no save bonus unless they are at the edge of the blast. It is a sphere 20' radius, so it goes up 20' too.


----------



## JustinCase

Fireball is dangerous, and I completely agree with the filling of the same area.

But then again, I don't have a PC anywhere near it.


----------



## JustinCase

Does Caerth know about the ghouls' paralysis abilities?

RAW, it's a Knowledge (religion) check to know about undead creatures, and the DC is 10 + the creature's hit dice (so 12, unless you adapted it from the base creature). But if you're untrained in that skill (which Caerth is), then it's only possible to get general information (DC 10 and lower).

So I guess this druid doesn't know about undead?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase What language is Caerth speaking? Harqualian? Or did he speak to me in Centaurish?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Does Caerth know about the ghouls' paralysis abilities?
> 
> RAW, it's a Knowledge (religion) check to know about undead creatures, and the DC is 10 + the creature's hit dice (so 12, unless you adapted it from the base creature). But if you're untrained in that skill (which Caerth is), then it's only possible to get general information (DC 10 and lower).
> 
> So I guess this druid doesn't know about undead?



Caerth can get the general information about ghouls. Personally, it would be generally known that if ghoul bites and claws you, it has a bad effect. He might not know it is paralysis, but he'd know it wouldn't just be regular wounds. Of course, I believe when the first set of ghouls attacked at the beginning of the combat first appears someone yelled out a warning about not letting them get a chance to bite. I don't think the character actually used the word paralysis, however.

Caerth would know enough to be cautious.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @JustinCase What language is Caerth speaking? Harqualian? Or did he speak to me in Centaurish?



More than likely he is speaking Harqualian (aka Common). Caerth knows Common, Orc, Druid, and Sylvan. Sylvan would be closest to the Centaur language. There would be some understanding on Angus's part, roughly 35%... maybe as high as 40%.

But yes, Caerth is probably speaking to Angus in Common.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted a roleplaying reply


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I have physio later on today, so I'm going to try to get through another round of posts for this fight before having to get ready. I'll save my post for the Bluffside game for later on in the evening.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, the area that Angus is fighting in is considered cramped conditions for him. He's relatively okay where he's standing now, but once you move forward 5 ft., the walls will be in the way slightly. He can make a 5-ft. step and make a full attack, but I'd say he has a -2 circumstance penalty to his attacks but not to damage.

Note that the corridors in this area of the temple are less smooth in appearance.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 16 (Updated)*
Caerth and Angus vs. the Ghouls
Caerth: 21
Cultist #1: 19 (flees through other door)
Ghoul Guards [x2] [vs. Angus & Caerth]: 9
Angus: 6 

Maur vs. Xander
Cultist (Eike): 13 (runs in fear this round, takes AoO from Maur)
Aureus: 11 (full attack vs. Xander, two hits)
Maur: 4 
Xander (duergar): 2

Quinn vs. the Cultist?
Cultist: 5
Quinn: 4 
_____________________________

Not in Combat this Round
Brutus: 13
Aries Zeidan: 13
Timmins: 10
Wieland: 7
Phar: 5
Meridith: 2


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> More than likely he is speaking Harqualian (aka Common). Caerth knows Common, Orc, Druid, and Sylvan. Sylvan would be closest to the Centaur language. There would be some understanding on Angus's part, roughly 35%... maybe as high as 40%.
> 
> But yes, Caerth is probably speaking to Angus in Common.




I think so. I generally assume Common is used unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay,

@Tellerian Hawke is up in his fight.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

I have to start getting ready for physio, but I'll still try to get my reply for Maur vs. Xander done before I have to leave.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I just knew that someone had spoken Centaurish to me, but it might have been Phar, upon reflection.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Okay,
> 
> @Tellerian Hawke is up in his fight.



Sent you a Facebook message.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Got to go. Will check back in later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall You said second attack is still a miss... what second attack? Angus only attacked once. He didn't do a shield attack. That's what was meant by "slow down, stick to the basics." Dual-wielding is what he meant by "showboating." He decided to forego the extra attack in favor of a well-placed primary attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall You said second attack is still a miss... what second attack? Angus only attacked once. He didn't do a shield attack. That's what was meant by "slow down, stick to the basics." Dual-wielding is what he meant by "showboating." He decided to forego the extra attack in favor of a well-placed primary attack.



Whoops. I could have sworn there was a second d20 roll equal to 11.

EDIT: Doh! That was the damage dice. I used it twice. Once for damage and the second as a phantom attack.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr,

*From the SRD:*
A dedicated power operates only when an intelligent item is in pursuit of its special purpose. This determination is always made by the item. It should always be easy and straightforward to see how the ends justify the means. Unlike its other powers, an intelligent item can refuse to use its dedicated power even if the owner is dominant (see Items against Characters).
______________________________________

Quinn would likely have to convince Cruel Justice to use the dedicated power again so soon. Earlier in the fight, there were foes all around a statement needed to be made. Now, Quinn is facing a single foe one on one. The sword is unlikely to intervene with the power in this situation.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 17*
Caerth and Angus vs. the Ghouls
Caerth: 21
Ghoul Guards [x2] [vs. Angus & Caerth]: 9
Angus: 6 

Maur vs. Xander
Cultist (Eike): 13 (continues to run away in fear)
Maur: 4
Aureus: 3 (delays, follows Maur but doesn't attack)
Xander (duergar): 2 

Quinn and Phar vs. Mortas
Cultist: 5
Quinn: 4
Phar: 4


----------



## Knightfall

New round...

@JustinCase, Caerth is up first for his fight.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, also I'm pretty sure Maur has to have line of sight for his spell. Now, he can see to the end of the hallway but rmember that there is a set of stairs beyond that leading up. He can probably see the first five or ten feet of the stairs but beyond that he wouldn't be able to see where you want him to place the _stone spikes_ spell.

I'm assuming the area he selects doesn't have to be flat.



Spoiler: DM Only



Xander - Sense Motive check: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8 +5 = 13 -10 = 3
Aw crap!   
(critical failure)

Forgot the +5 for being lawful not chaotic but it's not going to matter unless Neurotic rolls a one. Still going to roll a Spellcraft check for Xander but he has a -5 to the roll to identify Maur's casting of the _stone spikes_.

Xander - Spellcraft check: 1D20+8-5 = [11]+8-5 = 14 (failed)


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall as I understand things, I have to see the target; I see it, just behind Xander...the rest is just an area effect - and it is my decision as a caster to have spell spread as far as possible in THAT direction away from me. If the spells didn't work that way then we would have fireballs that don't curve around or meteor swarm that only falls where the caster can see.

He (Maur) KNOWS there is a hall behind and can (I hope direct the spell)
As for chaotic part - that was part of the bluff so that Xander thinks nothing really happened because Maur assumed he is chaotic (I, Neurotic, know duergar are usually LE, Maur probably knows the same  )

Bluff: 1d20+1 = [3]+1 = 4  close, but not close enough ! 

I expected to make OA against Eike in the last round, not this one 
Anyhow, Maur lets Eike go in favor of hittin Xander. And Eike may end up in the spike stones anyhow since it has quite a big area


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall as I understand things, I have to see the target; I see it, just behind Xander...the rest is just an area effect - and it is my decision as a caster to have spell spread as far as possible in THAT direction away from me. If the spells didn't work that way then we would have fireballs that don't curve around or meteor swarm that only falls where the caster can see.
> 
> He (Maur) KNOWS there is a hall behind and can (I hope direct the spell)



Yeah, that makes sense. I'm assuming the target is out the maximum that Maur can see, so, 5 feet up the stairway. The spikes are on the stairs above that. Whoa... I just looked at the spell. One 20 ft. square/level! That means Maur makes a total of seven 20 ft. squares. Holy moly, that's a dangerous spell! 

Xander is totally screwed (see below).

Eike not going to fair any better, although I'm going to give him another save once he hits the first set of spikes. But if he fails, he's going to flee to his death.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> As for chaotic part - that was part of the bluff so that Xander thinks nothing really happened because Maur assumed he is chaotic (I, Neurotic, know duergar are usually LE, Maur probably knows the same  )
> 
> Bluff: 1d20+1 = [3]+1 = 4  close, but not close enough !



Actually, you're Bluff was successful. I rolled a 1 for Xander's Sense Motive check and he failed his Spellcraft check. Like with Natural 20s on skill checks, I modify a Natural 1 the same way but in reverse. So, while a Natural 20 is 30 for a critical success a 1 becomes a -10 for a critical failure. You got a 4. Xander got a 3.

Maur got very lucky. 

now, that doesn't mean the Xander is just going to cast a spell with Maur in his face without being careful. But he will run after that, so the AoO will come into play. Still, considering what I had planned for Xander's next move, Maur still might miss.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I expected to make OA against Eike in the last round, not this one
> Anyhow, Maur lets Eike go in favor of hittin Xander. And Eike may end up in the spike stones anyhow since it has quite a big area



Yes, Maur made an AoO against Eike last round. I just wanted you you to know that you can choose to do make that your AoO but I didn't expect you would. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted my reply. Xander cast a blur spell defensively and then ran through the first 10 5 feet of the spike stones. He failed his Reflex save.


----------



## Neurotic

Bad luck for the rogue and luck for Maur since now he doesn't have ti risk entering it and can full attack


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:
			
		

> "...Whoa... I just looked at the spell. One 20 ft. square/level! That means Maur makes a total of seven 20 ft. squares. Holy moly, that's a dangerous spell! "





That spell is the reason that my 9th level party was able to DEFEAT all of the giants in the great hall in the module STEADING OF THE HILL GIANT CHIEF. The giants couldn't move without suffering HORRIBLE injuries. It really leveled the playing field.

Check it out:









						HEROES OF DYVERS CHAPTER 5
					

Presenting...  TELLERIAN HAWKE'S GREYHAWK: THE GOLDEN ERA CAMPAIGN: CY 963 THE HEROES OF DYVERS CHAPTER FIVE  The party has rested again, gaining a full night's sleep, and has re-gained all of their spells. There was a single encounter during the night; a pack of 5 regular Wolves found the...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Bad luck for the rogue and luck for Maur since now he doesn't have ti risk entering it and can full attack



Note that Maur's path is partially obstructed by the doorway, so he cannot charge next round. Xander is only 20 feet away from him, however, so he can close the distance and attack.


----------



## Neurotic

How is Xander 20' away?

He moved last round next to Maur for double move cost and 10' beyond that for total distanve of 20' from Maur if I understood correctly
Maur cast the spell and moved after him to be in melee again. Xander cast defensively and moved 5 feet into the spiked area.

What did I miss?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> How is Xander 20' away?
> 
> He moved last round next to Maur for double move cost and 10' beyond that for total distanve of 20' from Maur if I understood correctly
> Maur cast the spell and moved after him to be in melee again. Xander cast defensively and moved 5 feet into the spiked area.
> 
> What did I miss?



Ah nuts! 

You wrote that you wanted to put the spell's area behind Xander as far down the corridor as you could. When reading the sentence, I didn't catch the *"and"* after where you wrote 'Spike stone behind duergar'. My bad.

Damn, you managed to bluff me too. 

I probably still would have had Xander do the same thing. Regardless, he's only 10 feet away, so Maur can take a 5-ft. step and swing away. That was your plan and I... {sigh} my mind just missed it.

Again, sorry.

Rats! I had wanted Xander to be more of a challenge, but Maur is probably going to wipe the floor with him now. Ah well, another bad guy is going to bite the dust soon. (In truth, that's what they're for. I just don't want it to be _too easy_ for you guys. Heh.)

Hmm, I have to rethink Xander's next move.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I fully understand the action, or rather inaction, of cruel Justice. that makes perfect sense.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Re: my rolls .. .. .. I am just going to say Ooops now.


----------



## Knightfall

Will continue to wait for @JustinCase's next post, but I've let @Tellerian Hawke know he can add his next post. Between the two of them, they'll likely make short work of the two ghouls.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, JustinCase, if Caerth tries to go through the door down to the third level, he will find it locked and bolted from the other side like with the entry into level two of temple. I have to go back and find the Open Locks and Break DCs that I used previously.


----------



## Knightfall

Open Lock DC is 25
Break and Disable Device DC is 30 (metal bar on the other side of the door)


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks for the Two Ghouls (if required)*
Ghoul - Full Attack vs Caerth (if it survives his attacks): 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21; 1D20 = [7] = 7; 1D20 = [9] = 9
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2; 1D3 = [2] = 2; 1D3 = [2] = 2 (one hit and two misses)

So, if Caerth misses with his attacks, the ghoul manages to bite the half-orc druid for 2 points of damage, which will also require two Fortitude saves (DC 12) against both paralysis and ghoul fever.

Ghoul - Full Attack vs Angus (if not destroyed by Caerth): 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8; 1D20 = [12] = 12; 1D20 = [17] = 17
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5; 1D3 = [1] = 1; 1D3 = [1] = 1 (all attacks miss)


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> You wrote that you wanted to put the spell's area behind Xander as far down the corridor as you could. When reading the sentence, I didn't catch the *"and"* after where you wrote 'Spike stone behind duergar'. My bad.
> 
> Damn, you managed to bluff me too.




Sorry about that



Knightfall said:


> I probably still would have had Xander do the same thing. Regardless, he's only 10 feet away, so Maur can take a 5-ft. step and swing away. That was your plan and I... {sigh} my mind just missed it.
> 
> Again, sorry.




And again, no problem.



Knightfall said:


> Rats! I had wanted Xander to be more of a challenge, but Maur is probably going to wipe the floor with him now. Ah well, another bad guy is going to bite the dust soon. (In truth, that's what they're for. I just don't want it to be _too easy_ for you guys. Heh.)



Hey, I burned daily item use, 4th level spell and good will of the NPCs. And wiping in melee is Maurs shtick - the champion had bad luck with that massive crit, he probably had some tricks (such as smite) up his sleeves



Knightfall said:


> Hmm, I have to rethink Xander's next move.



You could always have him have dimension door or some such...you know, cheat  Maybe levitate, fly, spider climb that would go around spike stones. You're the DM, if he needs to get away and become recurring villain, fire away.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 17 (Updated)*
Caerth and Angus vs. the Ghouls
Caerth: 21 
Ghoul Guards [x2] [vs. Angus & Caerth]: 9
Angus: 6

Quinn and Phar vs. Mortas
Cultist: 5
Quinn: 4
Phar: 4 

@Scotley, you're up for Phar. He is 45 feet from the cultist fighting Quinn. The first 20 feet of the eastern corridor is considered to be in shadowy illumination while the next 50 feet is considered to be in bright illumination for Phar due to his low-light vision. He has his longsword in in primary hand and has his composite longbow in his off hand. While I had Phar cast a light spell on his bow, Maur insisted he put out the light in the previous round when the dwarf began battling Xander.

Maur vs. Xander (finished for this round)
Cultist (Eike): 13 (continues to run away in fear)
Maur: 4
Aureus: 3 (delays, follows Maur but doesn't attack)
Xander (duergar): 2


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Sorry about that
> .
> .
> .
> And again, no problem.



Thanks, sometimes I'm to hard on myself as a DM.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Hey, I burned daily item use, 4th level spell and good will of the NPCs. And wiping in melee is Maurs shtick - the champion had bad luck with that massive crit, he probably had some tricks (such as smite) up his sleeves



True.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> You could always have him have dimension door or some such...you know, cheat  Maybe levitate, fly, spider climb that would go around spike stones. You're the DM, if he needs to get away and become recurring villain, fire away.



Well, if you're giving me a chance to change things up a bit, then I'm going to take it. I'm not going to go crazy but I rejigged his spell selection to be more... combat ready. Less PHB spells, and more Spell Compendium spells. Heh.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> .. .. ..edit .. .. .. You could always have him have dimension door or some such...you know, cheat  Maybe levitate, fly, spider climb that would go around spike stones. You're the DM, if he needs to get away and become recurring villain, fire away.



GAH!!! rule number one in d and ed: Never ever give the dm ideas!!!!!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

deleted by poster, accidental repeat post


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

deleted by poster, accidental repeat post


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> GAH!!! rule number one rule in d and d: Never ever give the dm ideas!!!!!



Dude, your EN World username keeps reposting the same post over and over. You might need to check your computer for viruses.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Wasn't a virus, The "user "Was having problems wit EnWorld working because of bad weather. The cable lines are old and susceptible to inclement weather.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Wasn't a virus, The "user "Was having problems wit EnWorld working because of bad weather. The cable lines are old and susceptible to inclement weather.



Yeah, I realized that your problems getting onto EN World was likely the reason AFTER I went to bed last night. It was past 2 A.M., my mind was mush, and it was uncomfortably hot.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:
			
		

> Spoiler: attacks and damage
> 
> 
> 
> Full attack:
> 1D20+17 = [19]+17 = 36 (possible crit)
> 1D4+5 = [4]+5 = 9 damage
> 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22 (hit?)
> 1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 damage
> Rolling to confirm critical on the first strike:
> Crit confirmation: 1D20+17 = [8]+17 = 25 (I think that hits)
> 1D4 = [3] = 3 additional damage
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if both ghouls are now down.



The critical completely destroys the first ghoul. Caerth does 17 total damage against it, so it is soon mangled flesh and bones on the floor of the corridor. Your Strength modifier is doubled as well on a critical. It is only extra dice damage like for sneak attack that aren't doubled on a crit.

The second attack is also a hit against the second ghoul and it is enough to put it down. Since only the first ghoul would have hit Caerth if he missed, for the sake of cinematic license I'm going to say that Angus's strike puts the ghoul down.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> If there is a counterattack (as described in the OOC), here are my Fortitude saves against paralysis and ghoul fever, respectively:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: saves
> 
> 
> 
> 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
> 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26
> I _think _the Recitation bonus applies, too, but in either case Caerth easily saves against both.



No counterattack.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus and Caerth are now free to go to help Quinn, if they want, in the next round. Quinn's still fighting the cultist at the other end of the angled corridor. Phar is moving to help him this round... which will be the last action for the round.

The _Recitation_ ends at the end of next round.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> .. .. .. edit .. .. ..
> The _Recitation_ ends at the end of next round.



thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Knightfall

Test post to make sure @Scotley is getting my notifications.


----------



## Neurotic

He posted in another thread yesterday, I'll ask.

In other news, I'm travelling and post from the phone so please be patient with me


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> He posted in another thread yesterday, I'll ask.
> 
> In other news, I'm travelling and post from the phone so please be patient with me



Okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to wait for @Scotley one more day before posting attacks for Phar and moving on to the next round of combat. I'll be posting for the Bluffside game today instead.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I have physio today, so I'm going to post later on in the day after I get back.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I was up wait too late last and was woken up way too early this morning (due to a very annoying neighbor). Overly tired, I didn't realize earlier in the day that today is actually Tuesday, not Wednesday. So, I didn't have physio today. I got ready and was about to head out the door when my sister corrected me. So, I went for a walk instead and then had to crash for two hours.

I'm going to write my post for Phar now.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 18*
Caerth: 21 (delaying)
Angus: 6
Cultist (Mortas): 5 (shaken)
Quinn: 4 
Phar: 4 (n/a)
---
Cultist (Eike): 13 (stops running, surrenders again)
Maur: 4
Aureus: 3 (uses Spot and Bluff)
Xander (duergar): 2 (swift fly, aerial tumble, and disappears after landing) 

@JustinCase, you're up. There aren't any foes near Caerth. There are two doors (both locked) he can try to get through using force, or he can go back down the angled corridor to help Quinn in his fight against the cultist named Mortas.

All the other NPCs are no longer fighting.

Last round for the _Recitation_.



Spoiler: DM Only



Eike - Will save (DC 14): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (saves)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> .. .. .. [edit] .. .. .. So, I went for a walk instead .. .. ..



Hope the walk made you feel better. How far do you walk [you can tell me Km, I'm good with math]? Is it daily?  every other day .. .. .?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hope the walk made you feel better. How far do you walk [you can tell me Km, I'm good with math]? Is it daily?  every other day .. .. .?



It's the first time I've done my normal walk in a while. It's not a long walk. I get too sore if try to walk longer. I don't know the exact distance. I don't keep track of that sort of thing while walking.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus plans to charge that cultist, as long as he doesn't have cover from the corner-splice. IF HE DOES HAVE COVER, Angus will simply take a move and attack once. (The logic being that during a charge, you can duck to the side and let the corner take the brunt, but when someone approaches at their normal movement rate, they simply change their facing to compensate once they are near enough to attack.)

This is the position where Angus will end up, regardless. I will post numbers for both contingencies.




The cultist is exactly 70 feet away  That's Angus' normal movement. 

Breakdown:


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Here's the combat data:


----------



## Knightfall

You can charge.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Sent you a Facebook Message.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up. Angus just charged and hit the foe Quinn is fighting, but the man is still standing. He counterattacked against Angus but missed. Quinn can tell the man has little fight left in him.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So sad, he wont surrender, but won't win. good thing my morals are neutral!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So sad, he won't surrender, but won't win. Good thing my morals are neutral!



post made


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> post made



Reply added. The cultist is very dead. -18 hp dead.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round 19*
Caerth: 21
Cultist (Eike): 13 (surrendered last round)
Angus: 6
Maur: 4 
Phar: 4
Quinn: 4
Aureus: 3
Xander (duergar): 2 (invisible again)

Okay, Xander is the last foe. He's gone invisible and Maur wishes to fight him on his own. Aureus is watching the fight unfold but is staying out of it for now. The other NPCs are watching the man named Aries Zeidan who surrendered. There is another cultist who has surrendered and is trapped in Maur's _spike stones_.

Phar has already decided to let the dwarf have his fight and lets the others know that the dwarf wants to handle the wizard alone. But, will Caerth and the other comply with Maur's wishes?


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break for a while. I'll check back in before the end of the night.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you're up. While I think Angus and/or Caerth could get to Maur and Aureus before Maur's actions, they'd both have to either double move or run to get to you and they wouldn't be able to attack anyway. It would be the same for the other PCs too, I think, but they all go after Maur anyway.

Phar is fine to let the dwarf have his way, unless @Scotley chimes in that he wants Phar to do something else. Since he hasn't posted again in a while, I'm assuming he's still deal with real life concerns, so I'll continue to run him for Scotley as needed.


----------



## JustinCase

I posted before reading these last few posts. I guess Caerth will be joining the fight against the duergar next round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I love the dynamic that is developing between Angus and Caerth already; keep up the good work


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks, I knew this would be fun!  Likewise!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase I haven't read all of the previous stuff; please elaborate on how your "worldview was flipped" here in the OOC thread, so that I, as the player, can get a better idea of what's going on with Caerth. I will keep player knowledge separate from character knowledge, of course; but if I the player know more of Caerth's history, I can better understand the implications of Caerth's behavior, allowing me a more full use of irony when I write responses for Angus. Does that make sense?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus' Intentions:

It should take one round to move to / retrieve the lance.
The next round, he should be able to move to / retrieve the bow.

I am not sure where the Duergar fight is taking place, but if it's near where Angus picked up his bow, he should be able to arrive sometime in the third round.

Angus WILL NOT interfere, unless ABSOLUTELY necessary; and in any event, if Caerth intervenes first, Angus will hold back.

Angus knows this is personal, much like the fight with the champion was. Angus will gladly wade into combat if ordered to, but otherwise, he feels that "a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do." So he doesn't intend to steal anyone's glory.


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @JustinCase I haven't read all of the previous stuff; please elaborate on how your "worldview was flipped" here in the OOC thread, so that I, as the player, can get a better idea of what's going on with Caerth. I will keep player knowledge separate from character knowledge, of course; but if I the player know more of Caerth's history, I can better understand the implications of Caerth's behavior, allowing me a more full use of irony when I write responses for Angus. Does that make sense?



It might've been more than a day ago in-game, while confronting a wererat who eventually told the party about the lair where they're now fighting the cultists, that two allies (NPCs) admitted to lying (or not telling everything). The allies are called Sir Balorix and Sir Ghal.

Caerth, as a half-orc druid unburdened by the trappings of civilisation and the white lies therein, got angry, even considering attacking these allies (IC post 1,025). In the end he didn't, as you can read in the posts thereafter, but an important detail they let slip is that Aeron, Caerth's mentor, is not who the druid thinks he is.



			
				post 1026 said:
			
		

> "You don't believe me," Sir Balorix adds with a grim look. "You don't even know who he really is, he's no druid, so how can you know every thought in his mind?"
> 
> "Sir Balorix, that is not your secret to tell," Sir Ghal insists.
> 
> "If 'Aeron' had any honor, he'd have told this young man who he truly is years ago," the older knight snaps back. "He owes him that much."




As far as I can read back, Caerth has not had a chance to confront Aeron yet. (Is that correct, @Knightfall ?)

But his old mentor is now a.. sensitive matter.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, and reading this back, I see that there is an implication of a hidden identity for Caerth himself, too, but that has not been explored yet at all. It's a thread from the background I gave him, because his mother was (is?) a noblewoman.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> It might've been more than a day ago in-game, while confronting a wererat who eventually told the party about the lair where they're now fighting the cultists, that two allies (NPCs) admitted to lying (or not telling everything). The allies are called Sir Balorix and Sir Ghal.
> 
> Caerth, as a half-orc druid unburdened by the trappings of civilisation and the white lies therein, got angry, even considering attacking these allies (IC post 1,025). In the end he didn't, as you can read in the posts thereafter, but an important detail they let slip is that Aeron, Caerth's mentor, is not who the druid thinks he is.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can read back, Caerth has not had a chance to confront Aeron yet. (Is that correct, @Knightfall ?)
> 
> But his old mentor is now a.. sensitive matter.



No, Caerth hasn't had the chance yet since Aeron helped take Lorien and the poisoned guard to Fort Symas (uhm, I think), which is roughly 36 miles west of Carnell on the highest hill of the Symas Hillocks. The hedge-druid couldn't completely heal either Lorien or the guard, although the poison was delayed. This means that Angus didn't have a chance to meet with Aeron, in person, before using the magical ring (that Aeron left for him along with a note) to fly out to Gurnard's Head. Aeron contacted Angus using magic to tell him that he wanted Angus to help Caerth.

The fact that Aeron wasn't _actually_ in Carnell when Angus arrived is a key point that I should have mentioned to @Tellerian Hawke, but I forgot he wasn't there. 

I guess we could say that Angus ran into Aeron along the trail to the keep (or at the keep) but that would be too much of a coincidence for me. Plus, that wouldn't have been the direction from which Angus would have arrived in Carnell. Lorien and the guard had to be transported to Fort Symas in a wagon, which can only travel 16 miles in a day, so it took them, at least, two days to get there. If they pushed the horses, which is not something Aeron would have agreed to do unless the situation turned dire, then the wagon could have arrived in less than two days.

The incident with Sir Balorix was likely more than a day ago in-game, but not more than two I think. Lorien was already out of action when the PCs went back to the island to _evict_ the wererat (and his mate) on Lady Pendour's orders. That was before Maur joined the group. He arrived in Carnell after the wererat left with Sir Balorix for the southern part of the Strandlands near the city of Blackwater.

I'll have to go back and check the details later on in the day. I have an errand that must get done today. But, lunch first.


----------



## Knightfall

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Added two new posts. The combat is officially over unless the PCs attack Xander after his surrender.

Today was a long day and my back is acting up. I think I'm going to go to bed early. I'll work on putting together the XP for the corridor fight on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

As a side note, I picked up three new books today that are 3E/d20 compatible. Materia Magica, Quintessential Fighter, and Uncommon Character.


----------



## Knightfall

The XP below divides the XP gained between all the PCs equally and show what each PC gets for each set of enemies. While Angus came in part way through the fight, I'm assuming you guys are fine with including him in with the foes defeated before his arrival.

Cultist Acolytes [x16] (CR 4 each): 1920
Ghoul Guardians [x7] (CR 1 each): 280
---
The Prelate (CR 6): 240
Aries Zeidan (CR 7): 320
Lady Panthera [Cultist Bard] (CR 8): 480
Hirasean [Cultist Champion] (CR 10): 960
Xander [Duergar] (CR 10): 960

*5,160 XP Each*


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

33940+5160=39 100 xp for Quinn
next level: 36 000 [ATTAINED!]

Um, how do I change the pdf you sent me on Quinn?


----------



## Knightfall

It's not a form-fillable PC sheet. It's generated by PC Gen. I can modify Quinn for you in PC Gen and resend it.


----------



## Knightfall

Actually, Quinn's current XP should be 39,200. I'm not sure where the extra 100 XP comes from, but I'm sure my total in the program is right.


----------



## Knightfall

Roll your own hp die for Quinn and I'll change it in the program to the right number.

He gains 4 more skill points and 1 more regular feat.

I'm assuming you're going to stick with fighter for him, right?


----------



## Neurotic

Level!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

yes, sticking with fighter. Feat :  Power Attack sound good at the moment. will think on this after the tough tasks of swimming and sunbathing.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus:
Current = 28,000
Award = 5,160
New Total = 33,160
Need = 36,000
(Angus did not attain a new level)
Remaining difference = 2,840 xp.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_: 1D10 = [10] = 10

base roll for hp. nothing modified yet. just made a copy of him in the Mythweaver's sight.

+4 skill points in jump; power attack feat chosen.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> _: 1D10 = [10] = 10
> 
> base roll for hp. nothing modified yet. just made a copy of him in the Mythweaver's sight.



With that roll plus 3 for Con, Quinn max. hps should now be 113 for 9th level.


----------



## Knightfall

Need to go back to sleep again for a while. Yesterday was really rough on my right hip. I did mild stretching and a few exercises this morning, but it is still aching pretty bad. I need to let it settle down for a bit.

I'll check back in around 3 or 4 P.M.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Edit:
> re - *Meum est vita tua. Non dissipabit illud*
> 
> do you know Latin or is this something you stole from somewhere?



I used Google Translate...






						Google Translate
					

Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




					translate.google.ca


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that use to be Babel fish translater.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Rough afternoon: swimming, suntanning, then it got to 33C and I called it quits.


----------



## Knightfall

Number of coins and gems in the pouches Quinn located...

13 gp
18 sp
23 cp
15 gems



Spoiler: Value of Gems



Value of Gems: 4D4 = [1, 3, 2, 1] = 7 (lapis lazuli)
4D4 = [1, 3, 2, 2] = 8 (tiger eye turquoise)
4D4 = [3, 2, 1, 1] = 7 (azurite)
4D4 = [4, 4, 3, 1] = 12 (blue quartz)
4D4 = [2, 1, 1, 1] = 5 (eye agate)
4D4 = [2, 3, 2, 4] = 11 (irregular freshwater pearl)

Value of Gems 2: 2D4*10 = [1, 2]*10 = 30 (rose quartz)
2D4*10 = [3, 1]*10 = 40 (iolite)
2D4*10 = [1, 3]*10 = 40 (moonstone)
2D4*10 = [4, 3]*10 = 70 (citrine)
2D4*10 = [3, 2]*10 = 50 (chalcedony)
2D4*10 = [1, 2]*10 = 30  (moonstone)

Value of Gems 3: 4D6*10 = [1, 2, 2, 2]*10 = 70 (chrysoberyl)
4D6*10 = [2, 4, 1, 1]*10 = 80 (tourmaline)
4D6*10 = [4, 5, 5, 2]*10 = 160 (red garnet)



Each acolyte (including Eike) had a dagger, heavy mace, and chainmail armor and all but three of them used light steel shields, The three without shields are the ones who used light crossbows. None of their gear is masterwork and most of their armor and shields would need repairs to be useful. All the chainmail armor also have a musty smell to them (add to that the stench of blood).

Quinn also manages to locate and pick up the Hirasean's longsword, which looks very nice. It barely has a scratch on it even after the champion went toe to toe with Maur. The champions armor and shield are completely destroyed due to the massive damage Maur did to him and the feasting of the black bear. All of the champion's other clothes are also either ripped or complete covered in blood and guts. Hirasean did have a dagger on him too, but it looks as mundane as the daggers of the other cultists.

Quinn hasn't had a chance to locate the prelate in the brazier room and check that man's gear.


----------



## Neurotic

Excellent! We come back with full complement for  the town guard


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Excellent! We come back with full complement for  the town guard



Someone better have a bag of holding because I don't think Quinn can carry it all.  

EDIT: Actually, both Quinn and Phar have handy haversacks, so getting the heavy maces and daggers back to Carnell shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Knightfall

If the PCs want to take all the armor from the acolytes, prelate, and champion with them it will take 1 minute per set of armor to take it all off the fallen foes. That is 18 sets of chainmail armor, although the champion's armor is already pulled apart from the bear eating him, so let's say 30 seconds to get the rest off of him. The prelate's armor is more intact.

There are five PCs, Aureus, and the four other NPCs, so each character could remove one set of armor. However, the fallen cultists are spread around the temple so it will take time to move to each one and deal with scattered weapons and shields, so let's say it takes three times as long for each set of armor.

There is also the four sets of armor and shields left with the fallen cultists on the first level of the temple. Aureus has their daggers, flasks of acid, flasks of unholy water (†), torches, and unholy symbols (†) in her mundane pack and Brutus claimed one of the heavy maces.

The two handy haversacks can hold up to 120 pounds each, but the PCs have to take into account the gear already in them. Each set of chainmail weighs 40 pounds. Each heavy mace weighs 8 pounds and each light steel shield weighs 6 pounds. Each dagger weighs 1 pound. There are three light crossbows, which weigh 4 pounds each.

Hmm, can you even get a shield into a handy haversack? 

† To be disposed of later.


----------



## Knightfall

Rules of the Game: Carrying Things (Part Three)
					

Rules of the Game: Carrying Things (Part Three)



					archive.wizards.com


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, there is one launch currently in the grotto where the PCs first arrived (except for Angus who used a special 1 use/per day ring of _flying_ left for him by Aeron). Gareth and Quinten left with one of the launches to take the other prisoner back to Carnell.

The launch is as per p. 101 of _D&D Stormwrack_. Thus, it can carry up to 8 medium-sized characters and has a cargo limit of 4 tons. The launch can carry up to double to triple capacity of people for a short journey. The launch's speed with oars is 15 feet (or 1-1/2 miles/hour), which drops down to 10 feet (or 1 mile/hour) with more than 2 tons of cargo.

The island is 20 miles offshore from Carnell. The water is very shallow but can't be navigated on foot unless it is low tide when the island is connected to the mainland by a sand isthmus. Since it is in the early afternoon (I think), it is just past low tide. It will take a minimum of 13.3 hours to get to Carnell using the single launch, as long as the PCs don't overload it.

The PCs could try to make a run for the mainland, but they may not make it and certainty weighed down by tons of extra gear.


----------



## Neurotic

But we could do faster hustling through the tunnel (with the risk of running into ghouls on the way)? Or it is still faster rowing?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> The XP below divides the XP gained between all the PCs equally and show what each PC gets for each set of enemies. While Angus came in part way through the fight, I'm assuming you guys are fine with including him in with the foes defeated before his arrival.
> 
> Cultist Acolytes [x16] (CR 4 each): 1920
> Ghoul Guardians [x7] (CR 1 each): 280
> ---
> The Prelate (CR 6): 240
> Aries Zeidan (CR 7): 320
> Lady Panthera [Cultist Bard] (CR 8): 480
> Hirasean [Cultist Champion] (CR 10): 960
> Xander [Duergar] (CR 10): 960
> 
> *5,160 XP Each*



32,055 + 5,160 = 37,215 XP
Needed: 36,000
Level-up!

(Gotta go back and see if I missed any XP, although that wouldn't be a lot I'm sure.)

Will level-up Caerth today or tomorrow.


Knightfall said:


> BTW, there is one launch currently in the grotto where the PCs first arrived (except for Angus who used a special 1 use/per day ring of _flying_ left for him by Aeron). Gareth and Quinten left with one of the launches to take the other prisoner back to Carnell.
> 
> The launch is as per p. 101 of _D&D Stormwrack_. Thus, it can carry up to 8 medium-sized characters and has a cargo limit of 4 tons. The launch can carry up to double to triple capacity of people for a short journey. The launch's speed with oars is 15 feet (or 1-1/2 miles/hour), which drops down to 10 feet (or 1 mile/hour) with more than 2 tons of cargo.
> 
> The island is 20 miles offshore from Carnell. The water is very shallow but can't be navigated on foot unless it is low tide when the island is connected to the mainland by a sand isthmus. Since it is in the early afternoon (I think), it is just past low tide. It will take a minimum of 13.3 hours to get to Carnell using the single launch, as long as the PCs don't overload it.
> 
> The PCs could try to make a run for the mainland, but they may not make it and certainty weighed down by tons of extra gear.



So... how fast can that launch go if it is pulled by, say, a druid wildshaped into a large shark?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> But we could do faster hustling through the tunnel (with the risk of running into ghouls on the way)? Or it is still faster rowing?





Spoiler: Xander's Conversation With Maur



Xander explains to Maur that the tunnel down into the Underearth and connecting tunnel to the mainland isn't a straight shot from the island to the shoreline. It will take longer to wind through the various passages, and he doesn't _actually_ know the way to Carnell from the island. He had planned to take the main tunnel down into the Underearth and then flee south though some passages he does know that would lead him to a ruin of an old duergar fort known as Karnthiod.

The Ghast Lord left for Carnell right after the PCs arrived on the first level of the temple, so it will take some time for him to get there. He purposely sent the patrol of acolytes against the PCs as a distraction but didn't tell them that the PCs were coming into the temple. There are two senior acolytes with Tarrak but Xander thinks there could be as many as four. They are not ghasts. Tarrak also has two zombies with him -- former acolytes that displeased him.

Xander knows there are two ways into the tunnel that leads to the Underearth. One is on the highest level of the temple and it is the one he was planning to use. There is another, secret, entrance to the tunnel on the third level of the temple, but he doesn't know where it is located since he rarely entered that area. It is mainly for Tarrak, the other ghasts, and their senior acolytes (who are better trained than Eike and the other acolytes but not as dangerous as Hirasean and Lady Panthera).

Xander tells Maur that Lady Panthera's first name is Caprasia and that she is known as a Direspeaker of Malotoch (bard/cleric) among their faithful. She is actually a _lady_ but was cast out of her noble family. He doesn't know where her family is from, however. She will likely remain hidden in the temple and wait for Tarrak's return. If Tarrak doesn't come back, she will probably flee into the Underearth.


Going through the Underearth passage will add another 10 miles to the journey due to the twists and turns, but Tarrak and his undead forces have to traverse that distance too.

The rooks (at least a dozen) and an anathaema eagle were sent to attack Carnell at the same time as Tarrak headed into the Underearth. (Angus did not see them while he was flying to the island. He was flying low and they were flying high.) It won't take them long to reach the mainland. They have a fly speed of 80 feet (so, 8 miles in one hour).

I would say that the Tarrak and his minions have a two hour head start on the PCs. The PCs have fought three battles since arriving on the first level the temple: one vs. the acolytes, one vs. the ghast that was locked away in the room, and the fight throughout the various corridors. They spent time destroying the altar and had to break through the first door into the temple.

The rooks and anathaema eagle have already flown 16 miles. The PCs can't get to Carnell before those foes attack the village. Tarrak and his undead forces have travelled at least 4 miles through the Underearth. If the PCs hustle, they can go at 4 miles/hour based on Maur's speed of 20 feet. Maur could always ride on Angus, which would allow the PCs to hustle at 6 miles/hour. 

The PCs could try to hustle through the rising water past low tide but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> So... how fast can that launch go if it is pulled by, say, a druid wildshaped into a large shark?



I'm pretty sure Caerth has sued up all his wildshapes for the day. He wildshaped into a snake vs. the rooks in the tower and once more into the eagle, and I'm fairly certain you used it a third time too, I think. Maybe the fight against the first set of acolytes. It's 3 per day, right?

(I know he summoned an earth elemental in addition to the black bears and dire boar.)

I can't remember exactly. I'll go back and check.

If I'm wrong, then Caerth can swim 60 feet as a large shark, so that's _normally_ 6 miles in one hour. However, Caerth pulling the launch as a large shark likely won't make it go that fast burdened with the 4 other PCs (including Angus [large]), Aureus, 4 other NPCs, and 3 prisoners (Aries, Eike and Xander).

Phar does have a _fly_ spell prepared, so he could use it on Angus since the centaur's borrowed ring won't work again during the current day. However, Angus's _horseshoes of speed_ might let him outrun the rising tides. I have to double check the time of day.

Caerth's STR is as a large shark is 17, and if we go based by quadruped, a large shark has the following Light, Medium, and Heavy Loads: 258 lb. or less; 259 lb.-519 lb.; and 520 lb.-780 lb. I have a feeling we're looking at least a medium load with a heavy load being more likely. We don't count the weight of the boat (I think), just the stuff and people in it (like with a wagon and horses pulling it). If it's a heavy load, Caerth's speed as a large shark would drop to either 50 feet or 40 feet pulling the launch.

And I'm going to want someone to make a Use Rope check (DC 18) to make a harness to attach to Caerth and the launch.

While I'm not sure, I _think_ it is 40 ft. So, that would be 4 miles in an hour, which means a total of 5 hours to get to Carnell. I'll check tomorrow. It's late and I'm getting really tired.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm pretty sure I have a Wild Shape use left, although I admit it wouldn't give such a big advantage on speed. It does help, however, but I'm open to other suggestions. 

Do we have a way to warn the village from afar? Any magic spells? Not Caerth, but we've got several casters in the party.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a Wild Shape use left, although I admit it wouldn't give such a big advantage on speed. It does help, however, but I'm open to other suggestions.
> 
> Do we have a way to warn the village from afar? Any magic spells? Not Caerth, but we've got several casters in the party.



And we could add
a) rowing, to help with pulling
b) fly for Angus to lower the weight
c) leave NPCs (and maybe even Maur - he is slow and heavy  )

Additionally, fly...we have one additional caster (Xander) who could cast fly and be left on the island - we could even free him for that service

But we need fly that lasts for 3 hours or we'll land on the water


----------



## Neurotic

Also, if ghoul lord had humans they will need rest and zombies are slow.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a Wild Shape use left, although I admit it wouldn't give such a big advantage on speed. It does help, however, but I'm open to other suggestions.



You know what, I trust that you know how many are left. I was probably thinking of the earth elemental summoning.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Do we have a way to warn the village from afar? Any magic spells? Not Caerth, but we've got several casters in the party.



Phar doesn't have _message_ memorized and its range isn't long enough, regardless. He doesn't have _whispering wind_ in his spellbook.

While Aureus is now a multiclassed rogue/divine bard, she only has one level in divine bard. She has _cure minor wounds_ and _resistance_ memorized.

Meridith has only just gained enough XP (I calculated the NPC XP separately from the PCs, as usual) to now be able to cast one 1st-level spell. She will have to rest before she can memorize any spells (but could memorize _animal messenger_).

Aries can cast _speak with animals_ and _dominate animal _if you want to try to find other aquatic animals to help pull the launch. An extra large shark would increase the overall carrying capacity, which could make it a medium or light load. He doesn't have any spells memorized that let him send messages over long distances.

Xander doesn't have any spells like that either.

Eike would balk at being forced to cast spells for the PCs. He accepts being your prisoner, but he isn't going to help you unless someone intimidates him. Regardless, Aries tells you Eike doesn't have anything that could help.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> And we could add
> a) rowing, to help with pulling



I'm not sure how much rowing would help with Caerth already pulling the launch.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> b) fly for Angus to lower the weight



The one thing I forgot about the fly spell is its limited duration. 1 minute/level isn't going to get Angus very far.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> c) leave NPCs (and maybe even Maur - he is slow and heavy  )



It would be tough to convince the NPCs from Carnell to stay behind on the island while their home is under attack. But, my next planned post will give another option. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Additionally, fly...we have one additional caster (Xander) who could cast fly and be left on the island - we could even free him for that service
> 
> But we need fly that lasts for 3 hours or we'll land on the water



Yes, it has to be overland flight. Basically ,that's what Angus's _borrowed_ magical ring allows him to do but it has a limit of 1 use per day and he's already used it for the day.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for a bit of a snooze. I was up until 3:45 A.M. last night, and I'm still feeling tired. It's also very hot today, so I've _burned_ through all my energy. 

I'll check back in later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ok, I just got off work and am thinking:

put Maur, chainmail and heavy arms in the boat with Xander and the npcs who live in the village, and if there is enough then add the two prisoners. the rest of us take the under earth passage, hustle or maybe even force march to catch up.

The boat would need to be pulled by the druid/shark

Keep any locals who are still armed and armored and full of fight with the main group in the passage.

this will 
A. reduce the total in the boat
B. place the slower and high risk persons in the boat
C. keep from encumbering those in the passage.
D. if any high risk persons want to escape, there is a convenient shark to remind them not to try and get away in the water.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, the boat that Aries mentions is a standard row boat, which can hold up to 4 people and travels at 1 mile/hour.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Ok, I just got off work and am thinking:
> 
> put Maur, chainmail and heavy arms in the boat with Xander and the npcs who live in the village, and if there is enough then add the two prisoners. the rest of us take the under earth passage, hustle or maybe even force march to catch up.
> 
> The boat would need to be pulled by the druid/shark
> 
> Keep any locals who are still armed and armored and full of fight with the main group in the passage.



So, Caerth and Maur together with Meridith, Timmins, and Wieland. Xander goes with Maur. That makes sense. Maur wouldn't want the duergar out of his sight. Wieland won't want to let Aries or Eike out of his sight, so the launch will likely be burdened with a heavy load.

So, no faster than 4 miles/hour as a base speed. With two rowers, I'm willing to increase that to 5 miles/hour. Maur would be one rower and either Xander or Aries would be the best choice for the other rower. Eike won't row unless forced and the three NPC allies will be more concerned about watching the three prisoners. Aries would be willing to row more than Xander.

Angus, Quinn, and Phar hustle through the underground passage with Cruel Justice lighting the way. Aureus will insist on going with Phar and the group will likely need her eyes and skills as a rogue. Brutus will go where Quinn leads.

However, with his breastplate, Quinn only moves at 20 feet, so that would be 4 miles/hour if the group hustles. Quinn could choose to ride on Angus and while that would slow Angus down a bit but with his _horseshoes of speed_, he could still move along with Aureus, Brutus, and Phar at 6 miles per hour based on 30 feet movement. Rules for Hustle:

*"A character can hustle for 1 hour without a problem. Hustling for a second hour in between sleep cycles deals 1 point of nonlethal damage, and each additional hour deals twice the damage taken during the previous hour of hustling. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from hustling becomes fatigued.

A fatigued character can’t run or charge and takes a penalty of –2 to Strength and Dexterity. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue."*



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> this will
> A. reduce the total in the boat
> B. place the slower and high risk persons in the boat
> C. keep from encumbering those in the passage.
> D. if any high risk persons want to escape, there is a convenient shark to remind them not to try and get away in the water.



C. Quinn could go on the boat but that would leave those traveling through the passage shorthanded if they run into Tarrak and his horde. I assume the goal is to either ambush the cultists underground or go around them to get to Carnell first. There wouldn't be any light for Phar, who has low-light vision not darkvision, without Cruel Justice lighting the way.

Timmins is wearing light armor (leather kilt), so he could take Quinn's place underground and carry a torch. No one would have to ride on Angus that way. Timmins is the most experienced of the NPCs, but his AC isn't very high (only 15), and he's past his prime (52 years old). If he gets into a fight with deadly foes, he likely won't survive.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, looking back at the older posts about the journey to the island, I need to rework where I've placed the island on my regional map. 20 miles is too far. It is more like 12 to 18 miles.

When I scaled up my maps for Kulan, I didn't take into account where the island was originally on my old CC2 map. I'm going to have to fix the map when I redo it in Worldographer.

I'm going to split the difference and say it is only *16 miles* between Gurnard's Head and the mainland by sea but a trip underground adds another 8 miles (instead of 10) for a total of *24 miles*.

So, the launch with Caerth pulling it in large shark wild shape form along with two rowers would take *3.2 hours* to get to Carnell.

Underground, PCs that hustle at 4 miles/hour would take *6 hours* to reach the mainland but if it is a 6 miles/hour hustle, then they get there in *4 hours*. That's either 3 points of nonlethal damage or 5 points.

Tarrak and his horde are moving at normal walking speed of 30 feet, so 3 miles/hour. With a two hour head start, that just over *7.3 hours* until they reach the mainland. With a two hour head start, the fliers are already at Carnell.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus, being a Large Quadruped, has x3 the carrying capacity of a Medium Bipedal creature with the same strength (21);


Spoiler: Charts














That means that my light load is 459 lbs. A single rider shouldn't slow me down at all. 

At any rate, Angus is ready, willing, and able to let Quinn ride


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Also, with a total (magical) move rate of 70, Angus would be at 60' move with a light load, and even a medium load would only put him down to 50' move.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur could put his heavy armor in a bag of holding which would remove good part of his weight

But would add minutes gor removal and donning


----------



## Neurotic

Maur riding Angus and going full speed, healing fatigue on the way could overtake the ghouls, but would probably die in the fight


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Is Maur currently low on hit pts.?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Is Maur currently low on hit pts.?



After the fight with the cultists, Angus is down by 7 hp, Caerth is down by 16 hps, Maur is down by 21 hp, Phar is down by 13 hps, and Quinn is down by 9 hps.

Aureus is down by 6 hps, Brutus is down by 8 hps, Meridith is down by 12 hps, Timmins is down by 13 hps, and Wieland is down by 17 hps.


----------



## Knightfall

Brutus already used the two _cure serious wounds_ potions that he was given by Lady Pendour. He used one himself and gave the other to Timmins during the fight. Aureus has two _cure light wounds_ potions of her own, and Phar has a _cure moderate wounds_ potion from the group treasure.

Aureus's hp isn't too bad, so she is willing to give her potions up to the group. The _cure moderate wounds_ potion should probably go to Maur but you guys can decide who gets the healing.

Cure Light Wounds (x2) and Cure Moderate Wounds: 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D8+5 = [4]+5 = 9
2D8+10 = [6, 6]+10 = 22


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth will heal some hp when Wild Shaping, so don't worry about him.

Also, I have an owl familiar. Caerth hasn't asked it to come inside, but it should be around and it can carry a message to the town. At least that way they'll have some warning.


----------



## Knightfall

So far, you know that Tarrak has with him at least 2 acolyte zombies, 2 senior acolytes, 4 hell hounds, and an unknown number of ghasts. While Aries doesn't know how many ghasts there are, Xander believes there are only a handful of them. Xander knows that Tarrak has tried to recruit allies from the Underearth caverns below the island, but he doesn't know if the Ghast Lord was successful.

Aries believes the flight of rook-harpies numbers two dozen, but Xander says it likely won't be more than a dozen. They are both sure that the cult's adult anathaema eagle went with the rooks and carries a senior acolyte (named Crisenth) as a rider.

There are two fledglings in the cult's aviary. They aren't large enough to be ridden, and they aren't normal animals, so spells that affect animals won't work on them. There is also a murder of crows in the aviary, a female rook-harpy who tends to the young anathaema eagles (unless she went with the other rooks), and a dangerous plant creature.

Sharks are known to swim in the waters of the Karmine Sea near Gurnard Island, so trying to swim back to the mainland isn't a good idea unless you can befriend some of the sharks first. Dolphin pods aren't unheard of but aren't common. The waters are too shallow for larger creatures such as whales. There are eight or nine smaller islands that surround the island but most of them are barren rock that small sea birds use for nesting.

@Tellerian Hawke:
It is currently three hours after the tides lowest point. The sand isthmus is still traversable for Angus for another hour, but he'd be moving across soft sand and through rising water, which would slow him down (see below). If he doesn't reach the shore within 1 hour, he'd have to swim the rest of the way. He'd likely have to leave his mithral armor (-4 AC check penalty for Swim) in the launch to be able to swim at all. I see he has 2 ranks in Swim for a total of +7. For each hour of swimming, he'd have to make DC 20 Swim checks to avoid taking 1d6 nonlethal damage.

In this area of the Karmine Sea, the current is considered *vigorous* as per the section under Water Hazards on p. 10 of _D&D Stormwrack_. The sand isthmus is considered to be soft sand whether it is high tide or low tide. Thus, it costs two squares of movement to move across the isthmus. Angus would only to be able to move at 35 feet or 3-1/2 miles per hour. (He probably should lose another 2 squares for the rising water, but I'm not going to worry about it.)

While I'm fairly certain Angus can't run, he might be able to hustle. If he can hustle, he can make it *7 miles* before having to Swim the rest of the way. He swims at half his normal movement rate, so Angus swims at 3-1/2 miles per hour, but he has to fight the current which is 15 feet/round or 1-1/2 miles per hour, so he can only make 2 miles per hour of headway against it. Thus, he'd have to make 5 separate Swim checks to avoid nonlethal damage.

If he fails any single check, he becomes fatigued. If he fails more than once, he becomes exhausted.

BTW, If he hustles with a rider (Maur), any hustle damage he takes is considered lethal damage not nonlethal.

*DM's Note:* Kulan has two moons, so it's tidal action is a little more _chaotic_ than Earth's. Kulan's second moon orbits three times as distant at its farthest point (than Earth's moon) and twice as far at its closest point. The primary moon is like our moon, exactly. The second moon is not tidal locked and is a water world with scattered islands.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth will heal some hp when Wild Shaping, so don't worry about him.
> 
> Also, I have an owl familiar. Caerth hasn't asked it to come inside, but it should be around and it can carry a message to the town. At least that way they'll have some warning.



Excellent idea.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for bed.


----------



## JustinCase

Animal Companion, I mean. Not familiar. _shrugs_


----------



## Neurotic

HP for 4th level for Ordained Champion: 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Maur is at 75% of his HP, not ideal, but he will live (60/81)


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, while making sure that the XP totals I have on Quinn's PC sheet are right, I've come to realize that I don't think I gave out XP for the PCs when they fought the rooks with the rook alpha just before they met Maur. (I also think I missed giving out XP for the fight against the ghast.)
> 
> I did calculate the XP for the first fight with Maur as a member of the group against the cultist patrol that the PCs ambushed on the first level of the temple. That turned to to be *900 XP* for each PC (or *3,600 XP* in total).
> 
> The ghast was worth *400 XP* and the Rooks with the Alpha were worth *4,300 XP*.
> 
> That means Maur has gained *1,000 XP* for the fights against the first group of cultists and the ghast.
> 
> The other PCs have gained *2,435 XP* each from those three battles.
> 
> Below is the previous summary of XP from earlier in the game...
> _____________________________________________
> *(Old) XP Summary For Entire PbP Game*
> Original Group (including Lorien and Quinn)
> 350
> 
> Second Group (including Aureus, Caerth, Lorien, Phar, and Quinn)
> 630
> 280
> 263
> 500 extra (ad hoc -- for first interactions with Cruel Justice)
> 210
> 140
> 700
> -----
> 2,723 XP Each
> 
> Third Group (including Aureus, Caerth, Phar, and Quinn; Lorien as an NPC [gets half XP])
> 788 (vs centipede)
> 591 (vs "doom" zombies)
> 972 (rats, bats, and wererat)
> 1,181 (baby scrag [x4] vs PCs vs koalinths w/sharks [x3])
> 1,500 (story award for returning Lord Pendour's body; Lorien only gets 500)
> -----
> 5,032 XP for each PC
> -----
> 2,266 XP for Lorien
> 
> Fourth Group (including Caerth, Phar, and Quinn; Aureus as an NPC [gets half XP]; Lorien not with group)
> 1,400
> 1,000 (story award for returning with wererat/ratware couple; Aureus only gets 500)
> -----
> 2,400 XP for each PC
> -----
> 750 XP for Aureus
> 700 XP for Raius and Sir Ghal vs. the wererat assassin
> 0 XP for Lorien
> 
> Revised XP Gained
> Caerth: 10,155 XP
> Phar: 10,155 XP
> Quinn: 10,505 XP
> 
> NPCs
> Aureus: 8,505 XP
> Lorien: 5,339 XP
> _____________________________________________
> This means that _Caerth_ and _Phar_ have gained *12,590 XP* in total and _Quinn_ has gained *12,940 XP* in total up until the current ongoing battle. So Caerth and Phar should have *33,590 XP* each and Quinn should have *33,940 XP* before the current fight broke out.
> 
> I believe the group agreed to have Maur come into the game with the XP minimum for 8th level since the other PCs had just reached 8th level (or were about to). We should probably do the same for @Tellerian Hawke's PC, Angus.
> 
> Regardless, I'm going to say that both Maur and Angus come into the game with half the XP required to reach 9th level. That would give each of them *32,000 XP* to start. Maur has gained an extra 1,000 XP, so his total before the current fight is *33,000 XP*. He's a bit behind the other PCs but not by a lot.
> 
> Angus's first XP gained will be for the current fight. He'll be behind the other PCs but not by too much. His intro into the game was really cool, so I'm giving T.H. a *750 XP* bonus for that.
> 
> Hmm, I think also gave Caerth a special XP bonus for using the dire boar as a battering ram... I'll check. Yes, I gave him an _ad hoc_ bonus of 100 XP. It still makes me smile, so I'm going to upgrade it to *250 XP*.
> 
> *NPCs*
> Aureus gets half of what the PCs get, so she gets *1,218 XP*. She now has a total of *30,723 XP*.
> 
> The other NPCs will have their totals calculated separately from Aureus and the PCs, later. I'm going to treat them as their own adventuring group fighting alongside the characters.
> 
> Time for lunch!






JustinCase said:


> 32,055 + 5,160 = 37,215 XP
> Needed: 36,000
> Level-up!
> 
> (Gotta go back and see if I missed any XP, although that wouldn't be a lot I'm sure.)
> 
> Will level-up Caerth today or tomorrow.
> 
> So... how fast can that launch go if it is pulled by, say, a druid wildshaped into a large shark?



So I found out I've got more XP than I thought! 

33,590 (as described in the post quoted) + 250 (for the dire boar battering ram) + 5,160 = 38,900

I accidentally already rolled HP for this level, and it's in the RG so I'm just keeping that.

My animal companion Screech, however, gains 2 extra HD.  Screech bonus HD: 2D8 = [6, 2] = 8


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> So I found out I've got more XP than I thought!
> 
> 33,590 (as described in the post quoted) + 250 (for the dire boar battering ram) + 5,160 = 38,900
> 
> I accidentally already rolled HP for this level, and it's in the RG so I'm just keeping that.
> 
> My animal companion Screech, however, gains 2 extra HD.  Screech bonus HD: 2D8 = [6, 2] = 8



So the "5" is what you rolled previous?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Sent you a FB Message


----------



## Knightfall

*Weight of NPCs
Aureus:* 160 lbs. + 46-1/2 lbs. of gear
*Brutus:* 230 lbs. + 55 lbs. of gear
*Meridith:* 153 lbs. + 31-1/2 lbs. of gear
*Timmins:* 184 lbs. + 27-1/2 lbs. of gear
*Wieland:* 162 lbs. + 26 lbs. of gear (is carrying Aries's mace and magic goggles)
---
*1,075-1/2 lbs.

Weight of Prisoners
Aries:* 192 lbs. + 44 lbs. of gear (mainly his armor and clothes)
*Eike:* 190 lbs + 40 lbs. (armor only)
*Xander:* 130 lbs. + 17 lbs. of gear
---
*613 lbs.

Weight of Gathered Gear/Treasure*
You guys need to decide which of these items are most important to take with you either on the launch or through the Underearth passage. It is a *lot of weight* to carry out of the temple, up into the tower above, and down to the grotto where the launch is docked. Even with the help of the NPCs it could take some time and several trips to get it all to the boat.

Someone would have to convince the NPCs to help carry all these items, as they don't really care about carrying a bunch of 'treasure' while their home is under attack. It would be a Diplomacy check and have a -4 circumstance penalty for the current situation. The NPCs want to get back to Carnell, as fast a possible.

You could simply store anything that is too heavy to take with you in boat in either the Hell Forge or the room with the brazier and try to seal the room by locking the doors and/or casting _arcane lock_. Xander can lock the forge and cast _arcane lock_ on the double doors, if Maur insists he do so. There is no other way into that room besides through the double doors.

Chainmail of Dead Cultists [x18]: 720 lbs. (these have a slight smell of decay/mold)
Hirasean's Chainmail (_severely damaged_): 28 lbs. (was magical before being damaged)
Prelate's Chainmail (_minor damage_): 40 lbs. (finer quality)
Heavy Maces [x18]: 144 lbs.
Prelate's Heavy Mace: 8 lbs. (intricately designed w/infernal script)
Light Steel Shields [x19]: 114 lbs.
Xander's Waraxe: 8 lbs. (retrieved from floor where he dropped it)
Aries's Light Steel Shield: 6 lbs.
Hirasean's Heavy Steel Shield (_severely damaged_): 10 lbs. (was masterwork before being damaged)
Prelate's Heavy Steel Shield (_minor damage_): 15 lbs. (intricately designed/emblazoned with symbol of Malotoch)
Light Crossbows [x3]: 12 lbs.
Prelate's Light Crossbow: 4 lbs. (masterwork)
Crossbow Bolts of Dead Cultists [x21] w/3 worn cases: 5 lbs.
Prelate's Case of 20 Crossbow Bolts: 3 lbs. (the case is fancy)
Daggers [x16]: 16 lbs.
Prelate's Dagger: 1 lb. (masterwork)
Prelate's Unidentified Magical Bracers: 1 lb.
---
Hirasean's Unidentified Ring: n/a (Quinn retrieved this item)
Hirasean's Longsword: 4 lbs. (this blade is obviously magical; Quinn retrieved this item)
Xander's Spellbook and Spell Component Pouch: 5 lbs. (Maur has these items)

I'm assuming you guys don't care about the cultists' torches, flasks of unholy water or their unholy symbols. Quinn has already gathered up the few coins and gems the cultists had on them.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So the "5" is what you rolled previous?




No, the 7+2. Last bit in the RG. 

Started on leveling, not done yet. I’m not sure what feat I’ll take. I’ve got the real necessary ones (Natural Spell, already get bonuses to summoned creatures from the racial substitution levels so Augment Summoning is pointless)… Weapon Focus perhaps? Or dive into classic half-orc with Power Attack? Any thoughts?


----------



## Knightfall

Well, Caerth does seem to fight on the front lines a lot, so Weapon Focus for his spear might be a good choice. I've never been a big fan of Power Attack, but a character needs it if they want to take Cleave, Great Cleave, etc.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *Weight of NPCs
> Aureus:* 160 lbs. + 46-1/2 lbs. of gear
> *Brutus:* 230 lbs. + 55 lbs. of gear
> *Meridith:* 153 lbs. + 31-1/2 lbs. of gear
> *Timmins:* 184 lbs. + 27-1/2 lbs. of gear
> *Wieland:* 162 lbs. + 26 lbs. of gear (is carrying Aries's mace and magic goggles)
> ---
> *1,075-1/2 lbs.
> 
> Weight of Prisoners
> Aries:* 192 lbs. + 44 lbs. of gear (mainly his armor and clothes)
> *Eike:* 190 lbs + 40 lbs. (armor only)
> *Xander:* 130 lbs. + 17 lbs. of gear
> ---
> *613 lbs.
> 
> Weight of Gathered Gear/Treasure*
> You guys need to decide which of these items are most important to take with you either on the launch or through the Underearth passage. It is a *lot of weight* to carry out of the temple, up into the tower above, and down to the grotto where the launch is docked. Even with the help of the NPCs it could take some time and several trips to get it all to the boat.
> 
> Someone would have to convince the NPCs to help carry all these items, as they don't really care about carrying a bunch of 'treasure' while their home is under attack. It would be a Diplomacy check and have a -4 circumstance penalty for the current situation. The NPCs want to get back to Carnell, as fast a possible.
> 
> You could simply store anything that is too heavy to take with you in boat in either the Hell Forge or the room with the brazier and try to seal the room by locking the doors and/or casting _arcane lock_. Xander can lock the forge and cast _arcane lock_ on the double doors, if Maur insists he do so. There is no other way into that room besides through the double doors.
> 
> Chainmail of Dead Cultists [x18]: 720 lbs. (these have a slight smell of decay/mold)
> Hirasean's Chainmail (_severely damaged_): 28 lbs. (was magical before being damaged)
> Prelate's Chainmail (_minor damage_): 40 lbs. (finer quality)
> Heavy Maces [x18]: 144 lbs.
> Prelate's Heavy Mace: 8 lbs. (intricately designed w/infernal script)
> Light Steel Shields [x19]: 114 lbs.
> Xander's Waraxe: 8 lbs. (retrieved from floor where he dropped it)
> Aries's Light Steel Shield: 6 lbs.
> Hirasean's Heavy Steel Shield (_severely damaged_): 10 lbs. (was masterwork before being damaged)
> Prelate's Heavy Steel Shield (_minor damage_): 15 lbs. (intricately designed/emblazoned with symbol of Malotoch)
> Light Crossbows [x3]: 12 lbs.
> Prelate's Light Crossbow: 4 lbs. (masterwork)
> Crossbow Bolts of Dead Cultists [x21] w/3 worn cases: 5 lbs.
> Prelate's Case of 20 Crossbow Bolts: 3 lbs. (the case is fancy)
> Daggers [x16]: 16 lbs.
> Prelate's Dagger: 1 lb. (masterwork)
> Prelate's Unidentified Magical Bracers: 1 lb.
> ---
> Hirasean's Unidentified Ring: n/a (Quinn retrieved this item)
> Hirasean's Longsword: 4 lbs. (this blade is obviously magical; Quinn retrieved this item)
> Xander's Spellbook and Spell Component Pouch: 5 lbs. (Maur has these items)
> 
> I'm assuming you guys don't care about the cultists' torches, flasks of unholy water or their unholy symbols. Quinn has already gathered up the few coins and gems the cultists had on them.




I say we leave the stuff for now, perhaps change to better weapons. 

Caerth does not care for all the stuff, except he wants to destroy those unholy symbols. Are they wooden or metal?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I say we leave the stuff for now, perhaps change to better weapons.
> 
> Caerth does not care for all the stuff, except he wants to destroy those unholy symbols. Are they wooden or metal?



The symbols are all wooden, so you could just toss them all in the Hell Forge or relight the brazier and dump them in it.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *Weight of NPCs
> Aureus:* 160 lbs. + 46-1/2 lbs. of gear
> *Brutus:* 230 lbs. + 55 lbs. of gear
> *Meridith:* 153 lbs. + 31-1/2 lbs. of gear
> *Timmins:* 184 lbs. + 27-1/2 lbs. of gear
> *Wieland:* 162 lbs. + 26 lbs. of gear (is carrying Aries's mace and magic goggles)
> ---
> *1,075-1/2 lbs.
> 
> Weight of Prisoners
> Aries:* 192 lbs. + 44 lbs. of gear (mainly his armor and clothes)
> *Eike:* 190 lbs + 40 lbs. (armor only)
> *Xander:* 130 lbs. + 17 lbs. of gear
> ---
> *613 lbs.
> 
> Weight of Gathered Gear/Treasure*
> You guys need to decide which of these items are most important to take with you either on the launch or through the Underearth passage. It is a *lot of weight* to carry out of the temple, up into the tower above, and down to the grotto where the launch is docked. Even with the help of the NPCs it could take some time and several trips to get it all to the boat.
> 
> Someone would have to convince the NPCs to help carry all these items, as they don't really care about carrying a bunch of 'treasure' while their home is under attack. It would be a Diplomacy check and have a -4 circumstance penalty for the current situation. The NPCs want to get back to Carnell, as fast a possible.
> 
> You could simply store anything that is too heavy to take with you in boat in either the Hell Forge or the room with the brazier and try to seal the room by locking the doors and/or casting _arcane lock_. Xander can lock the forge and cast _arcane lock_ on the double doors, if Maur insists he do so. There is no other way into that room besides through the double doors.
> 
> Chainmail of Dead Cultists [x18]: 720 lbs. (these have a slight smell of decay/mold)
> Hirasean's Chainmail (_severely damaged_): 28 lbs. (was magical before being damaged)
> Prelate's Chainmail (_minor damage_): 40 lbs. (finer quality)
> Heavy Maces [x18]: 144 lbs.
> Prelate's Heavy Mace: 8 lbs. (intricately designed w/infernal script)
> Light Steel Shields [x19]: 114 lbs.
> Xander's Waraxe: 8 lbs. (retrieved from floor where he dropped it)
> Aries's Light Steel Shield: 6 lbs.
> Hirasean's Heavy Steel Shield (_severely damaged_): 10 lbs. (was masterwork before being damaged)
> Prelate's Heavy Steel Shield (_minor damage_): 15 lbs. (intricately designed/emblazoned with symbol of Malotoch)
> Light Crossbows [x3]: 12 lbs.
> Prelate's Light Crossbow: 4 lbs. (masterwork)
> Crossbow Bolts of Dead Cultists [x21] w/3 worn cases: 5 lbs.
> Prelate's Case of 20 Crossbow Bolts: 3 lbs. (the case is fancy)
> Daggers [x16]: 16 lbs.
> Prelate's Dagger: 1 lb. (masterwork)
> Prelate's Unidentified Magical Bracers: 1 lb.
> ---
> Hirasean's Unidentified Ring: n/a (Quinn retrieved this item)
> Hirasean's Longsword: 4 lbs. (this blade is obviously magical; Quinn retrieved this item)
> Xander's Spellbook and Spell Component Pouch: 5 lbs. (Maur has these items)
> 
> I'm assuming you guys don't care about the cultists' torches, flasks of unholy water or their unholy symbols. Quinn has already gathered up the few coins and gems the cultists had on them.



We don't care about anything non-magic unless as target for destruction (fancy infernal script, malotoch shield etc)

Maur would like to take/save Qi even if it is LE or CE (we dont know at the moment)


----------



## Knightfall

*Take*
Hirasean's Longsword: 4 lbs. (magical, unidentified)
Hirasean's Unidentified Ring: n/a
Prelate's Chainmail (_minor damage_): 40 lbs. (finer quality, likely magical)
Prelate's Heavy Mace: 8 lbs. (intricately designed w/infernal script)
Prelate's Heavy Steel Shield (_minor damage_): 15 lbs. (intricately designed/emblazoned with symbol of Malotoch)
Prelate's Unidentified Magical Bracers: 1 lb.
Xander's Spellbook and Spell Component Pouch: 5 lbs. (Maur has these items)
Xander's Waraxe: 8 lbs.
_Qi_ [adamantine baton]: ? (if it survived)
---
*81 lbs.

Leave Behind*
Chainmail of Dead Cultists [x18]: 720 lbs. (these have a slight smell of decay/mold)
Hirasean's Chainmail (_severely damaged_): 28 lbs. (was magical before being damaged) *[???]*
Heavy Maces [x18]: 144 lbs.
Light Steel Shields [x19]: 114 lbs.
Aries's Light Steel Shield: 6 lbs. (different style of shield than the other cultists) *[???]*
Hirasean's Heavy Steel Shield (_severely damaged_): 10 lbs. (was masterwork before being damaged)
Light Crossbows [x3]: 12 lbs.
Prelate's Light Crossbow: 4 lbs. (masterwork)
Crossbow Bolts of Dead Cultists [x21] w/3 worn cases: 5 lbs.
Prelate's Case of 20 Crossbow Bolts: 3 lbs. (the case is fancy) *[???]*
Daggers [x16]: 16 lbs.
Prelate's Dagger: 1 lb. (masterwork)


----------



## Knightfall

That's all for now. I'll check back in later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I always thought that centaurs do not like to be ridden as a horse would, that they are more 'evolved'. Is this not true?

Also, some of the weapons and armor might be wanted by those NPCs who are allied with us.  Brutus for example, does he fight with just a weapon? Would he want a light shield? like Aries' perhaps? or the crossbows, those might be needed for fighting flying creatures .. .. ..?

just thinking here. Had a dropping blood sugar that was caught at 60 this time and I am getting more focused on things other then food.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I always thought that centaurs do not like to be ridden as a horse would, that they are more 'evolved'. Is this not true?



Hey, I just suggested it, @Tellerian Hawke is the one going for it as a story point. 



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Also, some of the weapons and armor might be wanted by those NPCs who are allied with us.  Brutus for example, does he fight with just a weapon? Would he want a light shield? like Aries' perhaps? or the crossbows, those might be needed for fighting flying creatures .. .. ..?



Brutus's greataxe is very good weapon, he just has to learn not to *throw* it! He did take one of the heavy maces as a backup weapon. Timmins is already at the edge of what he can carry. Wieland wants nothing to do with any cultist gear. He's really pissed about his family's heirloom armor. Meridith is more concerned with getting back to Carnell. She is very worried about her parents.

The items I've noted that @Neurotic wants to make sure go with the PCs will either make it onto the boat or into one of the two _handy haversacks_. (I think there is only two. Phar has one and so does Quinn) Anything that you absolutely want to claim for the group (of the NPCs) beyond that "Take" list, you can have Quinn stuff into his own _haversack_. Within reason. 

Shields do not fit, IMO.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> just thinking here. Had a dropping blood sugar that was caught at 60 this time and I am getting more focused on things other then food.



Yikes! Don't worry, take care of yourself first.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Shields do not fit, IMO.
> 
> 
> Yikes! Don't worry, take care of yourself first.



I was thinking that an NPC might want an unwanted light shield is all, especially the one who lost his armor of his fathers.

at least this time it wasn't in the 50's or lower


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I was thinking that an NPC might want an unwanted light shield is all, especially the one who lost his armor of his fathers.
> 
> at least this time it wasn't in the 50's or lower



Yes, Wieland lost his armor, but he still has his shield.

And, stay on top of that blood sugar!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus is acting in crisis mode at the moment; he is more concerned with the safety of the villagers of Carnell. Normally, he would be somewhat reluctant to be ridden. But the way Angus looks at it, those who are allowed to ride are expected to realize that they are being given an incredible honor. He is not against it entirely, but he believes that it's a special privilege, which deserves recognition.

But where lives are at stake, Angus is more pragmatic. He's thinking about saving lives, pure and simple.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Sent you quite a few Facebook messages


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I'm current writing a second reply for @JustinCase and @Scotley.


----------



## Knightfall

It will take at least 6 hours for Tarrak's horde to reach Carnell.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> And, stay on top of that blood sugar!



It snuck up on me on my walk home from work.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase and @Scotley:
Okay, so in between the arrival of the first group of PCs and the second group, there are a few extra hours. This means Caerth and Phar have time to interact with the villagers, help out with any damage to the buildings, bind wounds, or anything else they want to do. JustinCase, roll a Heal check. For every increment of 10, Caerth can save a villager who is on the edge of death, so a roll of 20 would save 2 villagers. (I changed this because I didn't realize Caerth doesn't have any ranks in Heal.)

Aureus eventually follow Meridith and Wieland to help them with their families. Meridith's mother is okay; she hid in the family's cellar. Meridith brings her back to the village along with several of the family's horses. While the horses are good mounts, the animals are not warhorses. The horses are put in the inn's stables along with any other horses and livestock that can be wrangled from outside the village.

Wieland's parents are both alive but his father was hurt badly by some rooks that attacked their farm. Aureus uses _cure minor wounds_ on him twice too make sure he's stable enough to take back to Carnell. The rooks set the family's barn on fire, but most of the animals managed to escape the blaze. The family's cows, pigs, and horses are now loose in the wilderness.

@Neurotic, @ScottDeWar_jr, and @Tellerian Hawke:
By the time your PCs arrive, most of the fires have been put out and the rooks that were killed have been piled up well outside the village and set ablaze. The militia managed to kill only 8 rooks. A small patrol (of militia) is about to set off to see if they can find out what happened to Sir Gareth and Quinten. There are other people missing as well but only a handful. Sir Ghal is worried that the rooks might have carried off some of them.

Any villagers or members of the militia who were killed by the attack have already been bundled up and moved to an old building that sits along the southern road just outside of the village. The building was once used as a stopover for travelers that couldn't afford to stay in the inn but hasn't been used in years. By the time Angus rides into Carnell, the death total, unmodified by any Heal checks, is 40.

Most who died were members of the militia.

Also, any of the villagers who were wounded have been moved into Gurnard's Arms, the village's inn. There are 17 of them in total. Some are hurt badly while others have minor wounds or are 'shook up' by the experience. Rosemergy is doing her best to help them but she is no healer. With Aeron gone to Fort Symas, there isn't a major healer in the village, so Caerth and Maur are going to be counted on, a lot.

Angus and Maur can make a Heal checks too with better results than Caerth. For every increment of 7, they both can save one villager.



Spoiler: DM Only



Number of waves of attacking rooks: 1D12 = [6] = 6
Number of dead villagers: 6D12 = [1, 5, 8, 11, 3, 12] = 40
Number of wounded villagers: 6D6 = [2, 2, 3, 2, 4, 4] = 17
---
Number of dead rooks: 2D12+1 = [1, 6]+1 = 8


----------



## Knightfall

Actually, any of the PCs can make a Heal check. However, those without ranks can only save one person for every increment of 10.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus has two ranks in heal, so she gets a roll too, but none of the other NPCs. She has the same chance as Angus and Maur.

Aureus - Heal Check: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 (3 people saved including Wieland's father)

40 -3 = 37


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## Tellerian Hawke

How many times can I make the attempt?!?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Give me one more shot!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> How many times can I make the attempt?!?



Sorry, only once.


----------



## Knightfall

37 -1 = 36


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Of the ones that look dead, are there any that are only "mostly dead" that I could try to stabilize and save?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

ALSO: I have Profession (Herbalist) - can I mix up any salves that might help?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm planning to write more replies later on in the day, but I'm working on maps right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Of the ones that look dead, are there any that are only "mostly dead" that I could try to stabilize and save?
> 
> View attachment 138375



 



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> ALSO: I have Profession (Herbalist) - can I mix up any salves that might help?



There are a few critically wounded people in the inn that could use Angus's help. He'd be able to get into the common room of the inn but not up the stairs to the building's second floor. Most of the critically wounded didn't make it past the common room, as Rosemergy is a halfling and her inn is considered cozy and getting the critically injured up the stairs would have done more harm than good.

Go ahead and roll your Profession check, if you want. At the very least, Angus might be able to locate some local herbs in the area that could ease some pain.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## JustinCase

Untrained Heal check: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8


I did consider putting some points into Heal this levelup, but decided not to… so I deserved this.


----------



## Neurotic

Heal check: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25
Pious soul bonus: 1D6 = [1] = 1
useless. Remaining 2/4?
Pious soul bonus 2: 1D6 = [4] = 4
 yes! Remaining 1/4
Total heal check 30

Maur on the other hand saves 4 and has healing hands skill trick right at this level (you can check it in todo section, not yet updated)

Healing hands stabilize and heal 1d6 (plenty for commoners) 1/minute


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Hmmm... Angus has 4 ranks in heal. When he levels up, he is going to spend another point in it, and then an extra 2 to pick up that skill trick for himself. That's a mighty fine little ability to have


----------



## Knightfall

36 -4 = 32

So, the PCs (and Aureus) have saved eight so far.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for Phar...

Phar - Untrained Heal Check: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3

Hmm, you know what, I'll let Scotley re-roll. Mine sucked big time.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> 36 -4 = 32
> 
> So, the PCs (and Aureus) have saved eight so far.



No5hing from healing hands?  oh, woe is us


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I would think that the *Healing Hands *would count differently. For example, the 4 that Maur saved would normally (without the skill trick) be stable, but still unconscious. With *Healing Hands*, I would imagine those 4 are awake, cheerful, and on the mend.  ...Can the DM confirm (or deny) this?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No5hing from healing hands?  oh, woe is us





Tellerian Hawke said:


> I would think that the *Healing Hands *would count differently. For example, the 4 that Maur saved would normally (without the skill trick) be stable, but still unconscious. With *Healing Hands*, I would imagine those 4 are awake, cheerful, and on the mend.  ...Can the DM confirm (or deny) this?



The way I read that feat is that the 1d6 points of healing goes to each of the four that Maur helps save. So, yes, they are awake and resting comfortably in the inn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn's unskilled healing check:

unskilled healing check: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8

Nope.


----------



## Knightfall

What I was working on this afternoon...

New Map of Carnell

Each square is 15 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

Very tired. I'll post again tomorrow.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur will pack one of the critically wounded in his magic bedroll. It should help with the recovery (double it)

He also has 2 CLW potions and a wand. So...everyone should be up and running soon(ish) - he would focus on the combatants, not just wake everyone up.

Will we have full night rest? I'm thinking on using one of the gems we 'recovered' for celestial brilliance


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> Maur will pack one of the critically wounded in his magic bedroll. It should help with the recovery (double it)
> 
> He also has 2 CLW potions and a wand. So...everyone should be up and running soon(ish) - he would focus on the combatants, not just wake everyone up.
> 
> Will we have full night rest? I'm thinking on using one of the gems we 'recovered' for celestial brilliance



I think I read that we won't have a full night's rest before the next attack, sadly. Could've really used it, too, but alas.

Which reminds me... Caerth level-up and gets new spells. Do they become available rightaway, or do I really need to get that rest (and preparation) first?


----------



## JustinCase

Oh! Caerth has a Wand of Cure Light Wounds with 44 more charges!

Surely I can use 32 of those on not-dead-yet villagers?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Oh! Caerth has a Wand of Cure Light Wounds with 44 more charges!
> 
> Surely I can use 32 of those on not-dead-yet villagers?



We can split the difference


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Will we have full night rest? I'm thinking on using one of the gems we 'recovered' for celestial brilliance



What kind of gems are you needing?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I don't want to sound selfish, but the PARTY needs to be healed FIRST, because we're going right back into the meat grinder when that second wave comes, and WE are this town's best chance for survival. Once we're all topped off, we can THEN use the remaining charges on the townspeople. Just my two cents.


----------



## JustinCase

True. But there's plenty of charges on those wands, Caerth has two Cure Light Wounds spells prepared, and a Lesser Restoration to rid Angus of that exhaustion. So why not both?

Caerth restores 9hp from wild shaping into a shark. I'm not sure if he gets another 9hp from turning into his half-orc self? (It's a minor thing, being at 51 or 58 out of maximum 58 hp.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I don't think you regain HP when leaving wild shape (reverting to true form), rather, only when you use it to change into the animal form. It says "when you use wildshape," meaning, when you change into an animal. Reverting back is simply ending the effect, not actually using the ability. Otherwise, it would cost you a usage to revert to normal.

So let's do it this way: One memorized *Cure Light* on you, one on Angus, *Lesser Rest* on Angus.

Again, not self-serving; a few hit points can make a BIG difference in a prolonged fight. Caerth being down by 7 pts. is no small thing. How long did the last fight take? 19 rounds? That's a long time to fight when you're starting out even lightly wounded and exhausted. We're no good to the townspeople if we're dead.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I don't think you regain HP when leaving wild shape (reverting to true form), rather, only when you use it to change into the animal form. It says "when you use wildshape," meaning, when you change into an animal. Reverting back is simply ending the effect, not actually using the ability. Otherwise, it would cost you a usage to revert to normal.
> 
> So let's do it this way: One memorized *Cure Light* on you, one on Angus, *Lesser Rest* on Angus.
> 
> Again, not self-serving; a few hit points can make a BIG difference in a prolonged fight. Caerth being down by 7 pts. is no small thing. How long did the last fight take? 19 rounds? That's a long time to fight when you're starting out even lightly wounded and exhausted. We're no good to the townspeople if we're dead.



Don't spend memorized one. You never know when you may need it in combat. On the other hand, it is easy for me to say , I convert them on the fly


----------



## JustinCase

Sounds like a great plan. I'll cross those off on my RG spell list.

Speaking of, I've got Caerth all leveled-up, and his animal companion mostly. I took Power Attack after all, but am now thinking about useful feats for a brown owl. Perhaps something that helps it in combat, or helps the party in some way. I saw someone mention the Draconic Aura feat (in Dragon Magic) and it sounds cheesy, but its effects are really helpful for the party. Is there a way you see Screech taking that, @Knightfall ?

Oh, and I'm having great fun about how Caerth will attempt to turn one of the enemies into a mouse and feed it to Screech. I like the possibilities of Baleful Polymorph...


----------



## JustinCase

That's true, I might need those spell slots.

Two charges off the wand, then, and casting Lesser Restoration.

CLW on Angus: 1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2
CLW on Caerth: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6

D'oh! Maybe just another charge for Angus, then. 
CLW again: 1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur will pack one of the critically wounded in his magic bedroll. It should help with the recovery (double it)
> 
> He also has 2 CLW potions and a wand. So...everyone should be up and running soon(ish) - he would focus on the combatants, not just wake everyone up.



Okay, sounds good.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Will we have full night rest? I'm thinking on using one of the gems we 'recovered' for celestial brilliance





JustinCase said:


> I think I read that we won't have a full night's rest before the next attack, sadly. Could've really used it, too, but alas.
> 
> Which reminds me... Caerth level-up and gets new spells. Do they become available rightaway, or do I really need to get that rest (and preparation) first?



No, the horde is only 6 hours away. You'd have to rest to regain/change your spells.

Now, you could try to come up with a plan to delay them for a few hours but you'd have to figure out the logistics and then hope the militia can execute the plan while you all rest. You do know where the horde is coming from and how they will arrive on the mainland. While Maur was riding through the underground passage on Angus, he would have had time to consider all the options.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Speaking of, I've got Caerth all leveled-up, and his animal companion mostly. I took Power Attack after all, but am now thinking about useful feats for a brown owl. Perhaps something that helps it in combat, or helps the party in some way. I saw someone mention the Draconic Aura feat (in Dragon Magic) and it sounds cheesy, but its effects are really helpful for the party. Is there a way you see Screech taking that, @Knightfall ?
> 
> Oh, and I'm having great fun about how Caerth will attempt to turn one of the enemies into a mouse and feed it to Screech. I like the possibilities of Baleful Polymorph...



Yes, Draconic Aura is from Dragon Magic.

I don't think Screech can take that feat. It requires 3 character levels, not HD.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth restores 9hp from wild shaping into a shark. I'm not sure if he gets another 9hp from turning into his half-orc self? (It's a minor thing, being at 51 or 58 out of maximum 58 hp.)





Tellerian Hawke said:


> I don't think you regain HP when leaving wild shape (reverting to true form), rather, only when you use it to change into the animal form. It says "when you use wildshape," meaning, when you change into an animal. Reverting back is simply ending the effect, not actually using the ability. Otherwise, it would cost you a usage to revert to normal.



You only gain the hit point healing for wild shaping into an animal form not reverting back.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

One more charge can't hurt. I think Angus was down by 7 from the battle, and 3 more from the hard ride, for a total of 10. You just gave me 4 back. So still down by 6. One more charge might do the trick


----------



## JustinCase

I don’t think my wand likes you much… 

Once more with feeling: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Can we get a DM caveat here?  3 charges should have healed me. Those online dice rollers often skew low, instead of being completely random.  Pretty please?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh! Caerth has a Wand of Cure Light Wounds with 44 more charges!
> 
> Surely I can use 32 of those on not-dead-yet villagers?





Neurotic said:


> We can split the difference



There are currently 25 wounded villagers that would require healing, although not all of their injuries are significant. All of those villagers are members of the militia. Caerth can use Kang's deathwatch ability to figure out which ones are fragile (3 hps or less) or fighting off death (4 hps or more). Five of them are fragile, eight of them are fighting off death, and the other four have only lost 1d4 hps.

Caerth can tell that Sir Ghal is fighting off death. His wounds are significant but he's tough enough not to have lie down in a bed. The dwarven blacksmith, Mabron Bronzethegn, isn't doing as well, but he's being stubborn about getting treated for his wounds.

Rosemergy is tired but unwounded. She is a noncombatant.

The other eight villagers the PCs managed to save aren't all members of the militia. Five of them are members while the other three are noncombatants that the rooks attacked anyway. Three of the villagers that Maur helped were militia members while the other one was an elderly man who he pulled out of the building with the collapsed roof.

(His name is Wilbur Anthonyson and he is a long time friend of Timmins. When the original PCs arrived in Carnell, he had been suffering from a deadly ailment but one of Lorien's companions at the time managed to heal him. So, this is twice now he's had his life saved.)

All of the villagers that Maur helped are considered to be fighting off death while the others are still unconscious but stable.

Unless Scotley decides to roll a Heal check, I will use my roll from last night for Phar, which means he doesn't save anyone. For saving those 8 villagers the PCs (and Aureus) gain a 1,000 XP bonus plus 100 XP for each villager saved for a total of 1,800 XP to be divided among the PCs. Aureus will get half of the PCs' XP reward based on dividing 1,800 by 5.

360 XP each
(180 XP for Aureus)


----------



## JustinCase

More XP! 



Knightfall said:


> Yes, Draconic Aura is from Dragon Magic.
> 
> I don't think Screech can take that feat. It requires 3 character levels, not HD.




Ah, I missed that, thanks. No problem either.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Can we get a DM caveat here?  3 charges should have healed me. Those online dice rollers often skew low, instead of being completely random.  Pretty please?



Let's say your Profession (herbalism) roll from last night bought you some goodwill among the villagers and a local merchant donated his last _cure light wounds_ potion to the group. The man owns the local general store that sells mainly food and some supplies. He was saving the potion to trade in Belporte next month.

Profession skills are really designed for PCs to make coin during their off hours. Each check is supposed to represent a weeks worth of work. For Angus's check of 21, he would earn 10 gold and 5 silver in a week.


----------



## Knightfall

We can say he's the person Angus saved.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus gives him all the monetary wealth he has on his person, as a way of saying thanks. (29 gp., 400 sp.) Angus tells him that it's not near what the potion is worth, but he wants to at least give him enough coin to pay some of his expenses, especially since the town has been so badly damaged. Angus tells him it's not charity, it's a helping hand. The potion helped Angus, and Angus hopes the coins help the man.









*OOC:*


 Do you want to roll the potion's effect, or should I do it? If it's me, what am I rolling? 1d8+1?


----------



## Knightfall

Because you guys are going to be fighting a major battle, so I need to post some of the stats of your key allies among the NPCs. I will post them on the Campaign Guide in the posts with the images I've come up with for them. Aureus's stats are already up there, but I'm going to post the stats for Brutus, Meridith, Timmins, and Wieland, as well as stats for Sir Ghal and the dwarven smithy, Mabon.

Both Aries and Xander (as well as Eike) have been taken into custody, stripped of their possessions, and locked away. I will not be posting their stats, of course.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus gives him all the monetary wealth he has on his person, as a way of saying thanks. (29 gp., 400 sp.) Angus tells him that it's not near what the potion is worth, but he wants to at least give him enough coin to pay some of his expenses, especially since the town has been so badly damaged. Angus tells him it's not charity, it's a helping hand. The potion helped Angus, and Angus hopes the coins help the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do you want to roll the potion's effect, or should I do it? If it's me, what am I rolling? 1d8+1?



Cure Light Wounds potion for Angus: 1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10

@JustinCase, you can forgo that last use of Caerth's wand.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that the use of lesser restoration moves Angus from Exhausted back to Fatigued.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Does melee combat cause exhaustion? If so, I am going to need another Lesser Restoration spell. Or be severely handicapped during combat.


----------



## Neurotic

We came from the tunnel and the horde will come through the same? Can we wait on them in the tunnel where we can limit their options? And spike stone the hall


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> We came from the tunnel and the horde will come through the same? Can we wait on them in the tunnel where we can limit their options? And spike stone the hall




*Spike Stones:* Excellent idea


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Wait, I thought any effect (*Cure Light Wounds*, for instance) that cured the lethal damage also cured the Exhaustion? We might not have needed Caerth's spell to begin with?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We came from the tunnel and the horde will come through the same? Can we wait on them in the tunnel where we can limit their options? And spike stone the hall



You could do that but remember that there will be many divine casters that you will be facing. It could work, initially, against the rank and file undead or perhaps the cave troll.

Can Maur cast another _spike stone_ spell without having to rest first?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Wait, I thought any effect (*Cure Light Wounds*, for instance) that cured the lethal damage also cured the Exhaustion? We might not have needed Caerth's spell to begin with?



I don't think that's right, but I'll check the PHB. It doesn't say that in the SRD.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Does melee combat cause exhaustion? If so, I am going to need another Lesser Restoration spell. Or be severely handicapped during combat.



Fatigued

I don't think that just fighting in combat would make Angus exhausted again. It's only if he tries to do something during combat that causes fatigue that he needs to worry about.

He wouldn't be able to run or charge.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I don't think that's right, but I'll check the PHB. It doesn't say that in the SRD.



I don't think so. We need rest or very good position to hold against so many.


----------



## Neurotic

Did my pious soul pool recover in eizher of the following:

cleansing of the temple (chaotic evil temple )
killing Hilrasean (evil champion)
fighting Xander (Moradins antithesis)
saving Qi (superb craft) - what are its (his?) abilities?
healing townsfolk


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so Angus is at -1 to hit, damage, and AC. (STR 21 to 19, DEX 17 to 15)
That means his AC is 24 instead of 25.
His attack roll is 1d20+9, instead of +10.
His damage is 2d6+5, instead of 2d6+6.
Can't run or charge.
I think he'll survive


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Can enough of the townsfolk get together to build temporary pallisades / obstacles to place at the mouth of the passage?


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*NPCs that Initially Went to Gurnard Island with the PCs*

Aureus Canis (ex-PC) [stats need to updated]
Meridith Bowen (local soldier)
Timmins Walmsley (aka Ol' Timmins)
Wieland Bowen (local soldier)
Brutus Wruck (local soldier; very young)
Gareth Porthglaze, sir (sheriff of Carnell; currently missing)
Quinten Mohren (keeper of the wharf; currently missing)


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal Ebal and Mabon Bronzethegn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn is only down by 9 of 113 hp, so is at 104 at current. he _should be_ fine, but maybe a wand charge just to make sure.

edit: Brutus needs some healing, possibly others who fought with us on the Island o' death.

ps: going grocery shopping, then I will be very tired and likely sleeping for a bit.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Carnell has 5 full-time guards/soldiers (including Brutus, Meridith, and Wieland). This doesn't include Sir Ghal, Sir Gareth, or Timmins. Right now, there are only 4 due to Raius's injury (w/poison) and him being taken to Fort Symas by Aeron. The other main guard is Ailward Stepney who is Sir Ghal's cohort.

The village's militia has 30 members (including Mabon) remaining after the attack from the rook-harpies. The bulk of these are either 1st-level warriors (14) or 1st-level fighters (9). There are also three 3rd-level warriors (including Elijah Wortham) and three 2nd-level fighters.

I've gone through and figured out all the various levels for the NPCs of Carnell, so if you want to have your PCs try to find help locally to fight against Tarrak's horde, you can make Knowledge (local) checks. Since they are new to the region, Angus and Maur have a -4 circumstance penalty to the roll. Caerth has a slight advantage since he's from Carnell, so the untrained roll gains a +4 luck bonus and he can gain more details about the information below with a roll above 15.

Caerth already knows there are other druids and rangers in the region, but he also knows they're not as skilled as him. All but one of them consider Aeron to be their mentor. The female half-elf druid, Syndra, rarely comes into the village. She is a lot older than Caerth.

Caerth also knows there aren't any barbarians or paladins living in or near Carnell, not even retired adventurers. He isn't aware of any bards, monks, or wizards in the village but such people have never been in his social circle (until he met Lorien and Phar). A childhood friend of his, Othrer, told him once that Lord Pendour had the ear of a strange sorcerer who lives under the stump of a giant tree somewhere in the wilderness. Of course, his half-orc friend was drunk at the time.

As far as Caerth knows, Sir Ghal is the strongest _pure_ fighter in Carnell. Of course, Quinn is stronger than Sir Ghal. Most of the other fighters and warriors of the village are either past their prime (like Sir Gareth and Timmins) or really young (like Ailward and Brutus).

Like any community, Carnell has its thieves and outcasts but Caerth was told by Aeron to avoid them at all costs. The half-orc druid knows of the Brae Family who try to pass themselves off as rangers, but they act like rogues/thieves.


----------



## Knightfall

Now that I have a better understand of the diversity of Carnell, I can move forward with the current scene. I'll try to add two more posts tomorrow. It's too late in the day to do it now.


----------



## Neurotic

Meredith is too smart for her own good
Int 16 (+3), Wis 17 (+3), Cha 14 (+2)
For a dumb guard that is. 

And the smith works with his knowledge more than with his hands
Str 11 (+1), Dex 9 (-1), Con 15 (+2), Int 16 (+3), Wis 12 (+2), Cha 11 (+1)


_cloak of Charisma +4 _oooo, uuuuu, aaaaa, can Maur borrow it?! This is +2 to turning attempts ! 

NPCs are short on HP, we will use quite a bit of the healing sticks


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Aureus's hp isn't too bad, so she is willing to give her potions up to the group. The _cure moderate wounds_ potion should probably go to Maur but you guys can decide who gets the healing.
> 
> Cure Light Wounds (x2) and Cure Moderate Wounds: 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
> 1D8+5 = [4]+5 = 9
> 2D8+10 = [6, 6]+10 = 22



So @Neurotic, did Maur accept the _cure moderate wounds_ potion or did he insist it goes to someone else. I've decided Aureus will one of her _cure light wounds_ potions on herself and she gives the other one to Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Meredith is too smart for her own good
> Int 16 (+3), Wis 17 (+3), Cha 14 (+2)
> For a dumb guard that is.



She is a ranger, not a fighter or a warrior. She uses her mind for her knowledge of the wilderness.



Neurotic said:


> And the smith works with his knowledge more than with his hands
> Str 11 (+1), Dex 9 (-1), Con 15 (+2), Int 16 (+3), Wis 12 (+2), Cha 11 (+1)



Look at his age. He's old. When he was younger, he was stronger.



Neurotic said:


> _cloak of Charisma +4 _oooo, uuuuu, aaaaa, can Maur borrow it?! This is +2 to turning attempts !
> 
> NPCs are short on HP, we will use quite a bit of the healing sticks





Spoiler: For Neurotic



No.

While I did not specifically put "DM Only" for the Possessions spoilers for the NPCs, I figured I didn't have to say it!

EDIT: I've gone back and changed each NPC entry to make that clear. There are a few items that each NPC has on them that the PCs should not know about. Wieland has a few "unidentified" items on him that belong to Aries, for example.

Sorry for not being specific. I'm a bit embarrassed I missed something that should have been obvious to me.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Cure Light Wounds potion for Angus: 1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10
> 
> @JustinCase, you can forgo that last use of Caerth's wand.



I'll use it on Caerth, instead.  


Knightfall said:


> Okay, so Carnell has 5 full-time guards/soldiers (including Brutus, Meridith, and Wieland). This doesn't include Sir Ghal, Sir Gareth, or Timmins. Right now, there are only 4 due to Raius's injury (w/poison) and him being taken to Fort Symas by Aeron. The other main guard is Ailward Stepney who is Sir Ghal's cohort.
> 
> The village's militia has 30 members (including Mabon) remaining after the attack from the rook-harpies. The bulk of these are either 1st-level warriors (14) or 1st-level fighters (9). There are also three 3rd-level warriors (including Elijah Wortham) and three 2nd-level fighters.
> 
> I've gone through and figured out all the various levels for the NPCs of Carnell, so if you want to have your PCs try to find help locally to fight against Tarrak's horde, you can make Knowledge (local) checks. Since they are new to the region, Angus and Maur have a -4 circumstance penalty to the roll. Caerth has a slight advantage since he's from Carnell, so the untrained roll gains a +4 luck bonus and he can gain more details about the information below with a roll above 15.
> 
> Caerth already knows there are other druids and rangers in the region, but he also knows they're not as skilled as him. All but one of them consider Aeron to be their mentor. The female half-elf druid, Syndra, rarely comes into the village. She is a lot older than Caerth.
> 
> Caerth also knows there aren't any barbarians or paladins living in or near Carnell, not even retired adventurers. He isn't aware of any bards, monks, or wizards in the village but such people have never been in his social circle (until he met Lorien and Phar). A childhood friend of his, Othrer, told him once that Lord Pendour had the ear of a strange sorcerer who lives under the stump of a giant tree somewhere in the wilderness. Of course, his half-orc friend was drunk at the time.
> 
> As far as Caerth knows, Sir Ghal is the strongest _pure_ fighter in Carnell. Of course, Quinn is stronger than Sir Ghal. Most of the other fighters and warriors of the village are either past their prime (like Sir Gareth and Timmins) or really young (like Ailward and Brutus).
> 
> Like any community, Carnell has its thieves and outcasts but Caerth was told by Aeron to avoid them at all costs. The half-orc druid knows of the Brae Family who try to pass themselves off as rangers, but they act like rogues/thieves.



Knowledge local untrained: 1D20+1+4 = [6]+1+4 = 11

So no more information than what you've already posted. 

How far away are the half-elf druid Syndra and the possible strange sorcerer under the stump of a giant tree? Close enough to call on for aid on short notice?


----------



## JustinCase

Distracting Attack (Miniatures Handbook) seems like a good feat for Screech. Maybe I can get it to be in combat more often, despite its obvious frailty, and that feat means that after it makes an attack (successful or not), everyone else gets +1 to attack that enemy.

I can see how an owl suddenly and silently attacking you is distracting.


----------



## Neurotic

Spoiler: For Knightfall






Knightfall said:


> No.
> While I did not specifically put "DM Only" for the Possessions spoilers for the NPCs, I figured I didn't have to say it!
> 
> EDIT: I've gone back and changed each NPC entry to make that clear. There are a few items that each NPC has on them that the PCs should not know about. Wieland has a few "unidentified" items on him that belong to Aries, for example.
> 
> Sorry for not being specific. I'm a bit embarrassed I missed something that should have been obvious to me.




No, no, it was clear - that is their possession. I didn't put it in IC, I understand how it works.
But the fact that NPCs have items that could empower PCs significantly, and we're the ones who will carry the fight is fascinating. We have +3 composite bow for Phar (Meredith) +2 weapons (I believe no PC has the equivalent), various protection items and such...

We could win easier...But story-wise, here we have local heroes, a knight, elder guards, local healers etc...of course they have their items, we're not bandits



Hmmm...we don't get full night rest. But we gained a level...maybe a little something of recovery?

CLW wand for Maur: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5
 Maur is at -5 from max

wand 47/50

Spend on the PCs first, NPCs who will fight up to 10/50


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is now at full health. His ring of sustenance means he can get a good rest in 2 hours, but I don't think that's enough to recover spells or wild shapes?

HP: 58/*58*
Wild Shapes 0/3
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (5) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, summon swarm, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (2) scrying, ice storm
Level 5: (1) baleful polymorph
_Kang _abilities left: Hold Person 2/3 per day
Wand of CLW charges: 40/50


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth is now at full health. His ring of sustenance means he can get a good rest in 2 hours, but I don't think that's enough to recover spells or wild shapes?



Actually, that ring will allow him to rest and be able to heal and regain spells. It is as if he rested for 8 hours.





__





						SRD:Ring of Sustenance - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## Knightfall

Since the PCs have 6 hours until the horde arrives, assuming the PCs don't find a way to delay the undead, two other PCs could benefit from its use. Assuming another PC doesn't already have one. I'll check Phar's character sheet. I don't think Aureus has one.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Yes, Angus would appreciate the use of the ring  And he would be forever in your debt!!


----------



## Knightfall

Actually, Aureus DOES have a _ring of sustenance_, so the PCs have access to two of them. It's too bad that Lorien isn't around, he has one too.

She will rest when Caerth rests and regain her few orisons and then lend it to Phar for the second two hour block. After that, she's willing to lend it to someone else who needs to regain spells for the last 2 hour block. I could see her lending it to one of the NPCs that is hurt badly and needs a full rest.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am guessing Quinn knows someone who knows someone from somewhere .. .. ..

Knowledge :  Local check::

untrained Knowledge check: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Yes, Angus would appreciate the use of the ring  And he would be forever in your debt!!



Ah yes, Angus is dealing with fatigue, so Aureus will let Angus use hers after Phar. She's also going to try to track down some healing for the NPCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth could then loan his ring to both Quinn and Maur. But I'll let @JustinCase decide that.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Knowledge local untrained: 1D20+1+4 = [6]+1+4 = 11
> So no more information than what you've already posted.
> 
> How far away are the half-elf druid Syndra and the possible strange sorcerer under the stump of a giant tree? Close enough to call on for aid on short notice?



Well, after Caerth rests, he'd only have four hours to find one or the other. He knows Syndra tends to camp out near the old ruins known as the Syhdyn. The locals tend to avoid it, as they believe it is haunted. It sits in a region of high hills and is roughly 16 miles northwest of Carnell. That is the most likely place to find her.

The attack on Carnell was likely visible from Syhdyn, so she might already be on her way. Syndra may not like civilization, but she's not heartless. At the very least, she'd want to check on the local farmers and ranchers to make sure they and their animals are not hurt.

I'd say Caerth could track her down in about half the distance to the ruins, so in 8 miles. That would be 2.6 hour to find her and then another 2.6 hours to get back. If he hustles, he could find her and get back in 2.6 hours. He'd take one point of nonlethal damage for the second hour.

Caerth has no idea where the sorcerer lives, if he/she even exists at all. Now, Othrer might know where it is Caerth's old friend grew up to be a farmer not a warrior. His farm is roughly 3 miles outside of the village to the southwest along the trail that leads to Fort Symas.

*DM's Note:* BTW, following that trail, the fort is 72 miles away and sits on top of a low mountain range, which is surrounded by high hills and hilly scrub and grasslands. 24 miles to the north of Carnell, along the northern trail, is an old hilltop encampment that is used by travelers. There is almost always someone encamped there. Both Angus and Maur likely passed through the encampment before they arrived in Carnell. Another 24 miles northeast of that encampment is Hazepoint House. It is an old clan moot and is controlled by the soldiers of Belporte. Belporte itself, is roughly 44 miles west of the hilltop encampment.

Remember that Caerth, Phar, and Aureus arrived soon in Carnell than Angus, Maur, and Quinn. The six hours until the horde arrives is from the time that Angus rode into Carnell, not from the point that Caerth arrived in the village. So, Aureus and Caerth are likely already rested or partially rested by the time the other arrive, although they did spend some time helping to save villagers, but providing First Aid is only a standard action, so it wouldn't have been long.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

did you see the 17 i rolled for a knowledge local check? gots to go, the pool awaits my attention .. .. ..


----------



## Knightfall

Dang it!

A _ring of sustenance_ needs to be worn for a whole week by a new character for it to work for the new character. Man, that sucks!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> did you see the 17 i rolled for a knowledge local check? gots to go, the pool awaits my attention .. .. ..



I did. Lunch first.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Yes, lunch first, then rest and home phisio. Keep your health going!


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus, Caerth, and Phar have an extra 2-1/2 hours to prepare for the arrival of the horde for a total of 8-1/2 hours.

Since Aureus can't loan her ring to Phar, the elven paragon wizard has just enough time to rest and recover his spells.

After he uses his ring to rest, Caerth has 6-1/2 hours to track down Syndra.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Dang it!
> 
> A _ring of sustenance_ needs to be worn for a whole week by a new character for it to work for the new character. Man, that sucks!




Yeah, I was going to say. But then I wasn’t, because wow, what an advantage!  Still, it helps Caerth and Aureus, that’s more than I expected!

Full rest in two hours means all spell slots and wild shapes. 

Oh, and Caerth is going to send Screech to the druidess with a note in Druidic asking for aid. Seems the easiest way, and Caerth might check up on his old friend. Not much hope of a sorcerer, but perhaps one more addition to the militia?


----------



## JustinCase

HP: 58/*58*
Wild Shapes 3/3
Level 0: (6) create water (x2), detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1: (5) cure light wounds (x2), entangle, speak with animals, obscuring mist
Level 2: (5) lesser restoration, barkskin, gust of wind, summon swarm, warp wood
Level 3: (4) call lightning, cure moderate wounds, plant growth, dominate animal
Level 4: (2) scrying, ice storm
Level 5: (1) baleful polymorph

Do _Kang’s _abilities refresh on Caerths rest, too?

Wand of CLW charges: 40/50

Hmm, perhaps a different spell than scrying may be better… I’ll get back on that.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Please consider the IC thread prayer that Angus just made, when deciding the thing about the ring


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Yeah, I was going to say. But then I wasn’t, because wow, what an advantage!  Still, it helps Caerth and Aureus, that’s more than I expected!
> 
> Full rest in two hours means all spell slots and wild shapes.



Yeah, I'd forgotten that part. Oh well, Caerth and Aureus being able to rest means that they can spread the healing around for wands and potions. Aureus can regain all her hps by resting, so the _cure light wounds_ potion she was going to use goes to Meridith.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Oh, and Caerth is going to send Screech to the druidess with a note in Druidic asking for aid. Seems the easiest way, and Caerth might check up on his old friend. Not much hope of a sorcerer, but perhaps one more addition to the militia?



Screech! The ultimate equalizer! 

Caerth could also ride one of the village's horses in the stables that way getting to his friend, finding the sorcerer (and convincing him/her to help), and getting back to Carnell would be a lot faster. Of course, there is no way to know the sorcerer's attitude towards the village.

While the riders Sir Ghal sent to Fort Symas, Hazepoint, and Belporte are using the best of the mounts, there is still 5 riding horses in the village once Caerth arrives. All of the horses in the village's stable are light horses.

No. of Riding Horses: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5

The only warhorse in the village belongs to Lady Pendour and that horse is meant to be used by Sir Ghal only. He'd likely want to keep his horse fresh in case he needs to use it in the fight, but he could be convinced otherwise with a successful Diplomacy check. Despite he and Caerth's past difficulties, he is considered Friendly to Caerth and the other PCs. The note sent with Screech helped a lot. In order for him to lend Caerth or anyone else his warhorse, he'd have to be made Helpful with a roll of 20 on the check.



JustinCase said:


> Do _Kang’s _abilities refresh on Caerths rest, too?



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Please consider the IC thread prayer that Angus just made, when deciding the thing about the ring



I'll read it later, but I'm unlikely to bend the ring's rule.

Hmm, there might be something else Angus could do to help himself. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Spoiler: For Knightfall
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, it was clear - that is their possession. I didn't put it in IC, I understand how it works.
> But the fact that NPCs have items that could empower PCs significantly, and we're the ones who will carry the fight is fascinating. We have +3 composite bow for Phar (Meredith) +2 weapons (I believe no PC has the equivalent), various protection items and such...
> 
> We could win easier...But story-wise, here we have local heroes, a knight, elder guards, local healers etc...of course they have their items, we're not bandits





Spoiler: For Neurotic



Make a untrained Knowledge (arcana) check. Also, make a Spellcraft check, and if you get a Natural 20, then we'll discuss it.

Basically, if Maur wants to borrow that cloak, he first has to know that it is special beyond just how it looks. It's a beautiful cloak but it is also covered in rook-harpy blood. If he can figure out that Sir Ghal has the cloak, then he can use Diplomacy to convince the young knight to let Maur borrow it for the fight. Regardless of how friendly Sir Ghal is to the PCs, he's not going to offer his cloak. His Leadership Score depends a lot on that cloak.


----------



## Knightfall

Need to run an errand today. I'll check back in later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

re:








						Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [IC]
					

Caerth shakes his head as he takes in the scene. The first wave of attacks on the village and already so many casualties… The half-orc fears for the very survival of the town.   The thought surprises him. Not long ago he felt unwelcome in so-called civilization, and now the druid feels for the...




					www.enworld.org
				




Tellerain Hawke, thanks for not posting that with the Scottish brahl, else I would have had to break out the scotch to understand the scotchich.

and now I am headed back to the pool

 .. .. .. er, back to my , uh , errand!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I need to edit it, it was Centaurish, not Dhaoninian. I need to make that clear; I didn't hide it because I am assuming that Phar translated it on my behalf.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Done


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. I will try to add one more before the end of the night.
EDIT: Looks at the time... okay, tomorrow instead.

@Tellerian Hawke, make sure you take a look at the post I just made. It has important details about the old shrine.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: For Tellerian Hawke



While Meilikki isn't a member of the Pantheon of the North, she has good relations with the nature deities of the North Gods (despite their conflicts with the Finnish god, Hiisi, and his offshoot pantheon known as the Sword Gods during the Divinity War). Thus, I will say that Angus can use the shrine as if he is a follower of the North Gods, but he can only do it this one time.


----------



## JustinCase

Without taking into account the possible bonus spells from the shrine, there is already a lot that a druid can do to prepare the village for battle. I just updated my prepared spells, and both Spike Growth and Snare can be cast ahead of time. Also, Caerth collects three pebbles for the Giant’s Wrath spell and informs everyone about his Mass Snake’s Swiftness spell. And one more Lesser Restoration on Angus if needed. (I assume Caerth casts it once before resting, and then again afterwards.)

I did prepare Ice Storm, but I fear the undead won’t be too bothered by the cold damage. 

Prepared:
Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, spike growth, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): dispel magic, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Can enough of the townsfolk get together to build temporary pallisades / obstacles to place at the mouth of the passage?
> View attachment 138430



Carnell does have a lumber yard, although timber is not its primary industry. (That would be farming and fishing.) BTW, there is also a tannery in the village but its use has fallen out of favor. The citizens could not stand the smell.

Rolling randomly to see how much available lumber there is in the yard...

Amount of number in Carnell: 2D100 = [65, 19] = 84

These pieces of lumber would be typical for building medieval-style houses and other buildings.

The lumber yard is owned by a man named Declan Bennett who is the villages primary woodcutter. (In game terms, he is a 12th-level commoner.) Since there isn't a lot of standing forest in the village, he often travels to Belporte to purchase lumber there or travels the trail to Fort Symas and the down to the Old Glade Forest near Wolf's Crossing. (He comes back to Carnell on the trail leading up through Kettitoft Bridge.) He is currently away from the village in Belporte.

Cutting down the trees near the old shrine would make Siweard irate. Those old growth trees are considered to be sacred to the North Gods. The other trees around the village, not so much. Lady Pendour would likely be fine with trees being cut down, as long as it isn't the trees near the shrine or the manor.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase  Yesss!! Thanks, dude, that last Lesser Restoration is exactly what the doctor ordered!

Now I need to figure out what spells Angus will get from the shrine. This will be exciting for Angus, he's never cast a spell before!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus will rest there for four hours, and choose Protection from Energy (Sonic); Duration 80 minutes (800 rounds) / Absorbs 96 pts. damage. He will cast it when the enemy is in sight.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

And, not to be and old nagging grand pa, but I rolled that 17 for the knowledge local check .. .. .. ..  ?

Edit: could this be applied to knowing the lay of the land for an ambush to lure the assailants into?
also, if that eagle ever gets near Quinn, there will be a net to be thrown on it!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I will make an IC post later today; Angus will mention the pallisade idea to Declan, and during the last two hours (after resting at the shrine) Angus will pitch in with the work, if need-be.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I am guessing Quinn knows someone who knows someone from somewhere .. .. ..
> 
> Knowledge :  Local check::
> 
> untrained Knowledge check: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17





Spoiler: For ScottDeWar



Quinn has spent more time in Carnell than some of the newer PCs. He, Phar, and Aureus were part of the initial group that took the job to find Lord Pendour's body, so he's gotten to know many of the local warriors beyond just the main town guards. In the little downtime he's had, Quinn has spent time drinking with not only Sir Gareth, but also Mabon Bronzethegn.

On his first night in the village, he got to know Timmin and the old fighters good friend, Wilbur Anthonyson. Quinn knew Timmins was a good fighter before the man came to the island with the PCs, although he's retired from the adventuring way of life. Sir Gareth being missing is troubling to Timmins and he's likely going to help the militia go look for the missing sheriff and Quinten along the beaches.

Quinn and the other PCs fought alongside the young guard, Raius Bellath, against the wererat known as Odilos. It is too bad that Raius suffered the poisoning he did from the wererat's weapon. Quinn knows Raius is one of the most skilled warriors in the village.

Quinn only knows Elijah Wortham as the other man who came with the PCs, along with Sir Balorix and Sir Avanth, to evict Hornauer and his brood from Gurnard's Head. He's spent little time with the man otherwise.

Quinn hasn't spent time with Sir Ghal's young cohort yet, although The Guardian speaks highly of his protégé. Ailward Stepney seems to spend most of his time in Pendour Manor. Quinn knows that both Sir Ghal and Ailward live in the manor full time.

Quinn's rising fame in the village, and pending knighthood, if he wants it, has brought many of the young warriors and fighters into his circle to try to learn to fight from him. Most of them are young and inexperienced, and it seems that the members of the militia who died were the least experienced.

In game terms (as noted already), there are three 3rd-level warriors, fourteen 1st-level warriors, three 2nd-level fighters, and nine 1st-level fighters. These are the members of the militia and Quinn has spent time training with the higher level fighters and warriors. He hasn't spent any time with the younger pups.

Most of the militia members are human but there are a few dwarves, two halflings (one male/one female), and a half-elf (male). There is an equal amount of males and females among them as the Strandlands has a strong warrior tradition among both genders. The three 3rd-level warriors are all human and one of them is female. The three 2nd-level fighters include a female human, a female dwarf, and the half-elf. All of the 1st-level warriors are either male or female humans. The fighters include the two halflings, another three male dwarves, and the rest are human (equal gender split [2/2]).

Quinn has heard rumors about some sort of hidden monastery of monks along the shoreline to the northeast. These rumors come out during the drinking that follows sparring. He hasn't had the time to investigate this rumor, and he's certainly never seen anyone who looks like a monk in the village. Quinn often fought alongside or against monks in the arena.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> And, not to be and old nagging grand pa, but I rolled that 17 for the knowledge local check .. .. .. ..  ?



I just finished it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I will make an IC post later today; Angus will mention the pallisade idea to Declan, and during the last two hours (after resting at the shrine) Angus will pitch in with the work, if need-be.



He's in Belporte.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Sorry, just read. took a gander on you tube for music. That Monastary, about how far away is it?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, then I will mention it to whomever in the village has the authority to organize a tree-cutting brigade. I make sure to mention NOT to cut any of the sacred trees, nor any from the estate. Angus also mentions that as soon as Declan is back from Belporte, two saplings should be planted for every tree that was cut.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Sorry, just read. took a gander on you tube for music. That Monastary, about how far away is it?



The rumor is that it is 12 to 14 miles up the coast, but it's only a rumor. If it truly exists, then it would be built into the cliff face overlooking the sea and that its not simple to get too. Remember, this was a drunken rumor. With Quinn's ride skill, he could use of the horses and go see if he can find it, but it's not a given. Once he gets the area, he'd have to use Search to try to find the monastery, if it exists.

If Quinn wants to confirm its existence before he rushes off to chase a wild rumor, he really should go talk to Gangrell Jag, Lady Pendour's male catfolk scribe. If anyone in the village knows the truth, it is Gangrell. He won't have to wait to speak to the catfolk.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, then I will mention it to whomever in the village has the authority to organize a tree-cutting brigade. I make sure to mention NOT to cut any of the sacred trees, nor any from the estate. Angus also mentions that as soon as Declan is back from Belporte, two saplings should be planted for every tree that was cut.



That would be Sir Ghal. He thinks its a good idea and puts the plan into motion.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Spoiler: for the sake of humor



"Hey, Boo boo, let's just skip these pic-a-nic baskets, Mr. ranger-horse is too likely to catch our bear butts!


----------



## Neurotic

Maur called for strategy meeting: PCs, sir Ghal, lady Pandour, the blacksmith, the healer...we all know something that could help and Maur has no local knowledge.

Catapults are great, we position some of 'our' npcs there to defend from the fliers. We protect sir Ghal aa we can, but primary PC duty is to get to the chief cultist and prevent high level spells from being hurled on commoners.

We get all holy water we can from the temple, shrine, aerons cottage etc.


----------



## Neurotic

There are two catapults on the towers. If we can protect them from aerial attacks.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to take a break for a bit.


----------



## Knightfall

*For @ScottDeWar_jr:*


Spoiler: Quinn's New Sash



It is equivalent to the _Fiery Tunic_ on pp. 99-100 of the Magic Item Compendium.
Resistance to Fire 5 (always active)
When activated (swift action), the sash generates a _fire shield_, as the spell (warm shield only), which lasts for 5 rounds. In addition, any melee weapons Quinn is holding (including Cruel Justice) while the _fire shield_ is active are treated as flaming weapons (DMG 224). The effect can be deactivated at any time as another swift action. This ability can be used once/day.


Time for a cat nap!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

what do you get when you cross a cat and a fish?


A purrr- ranah!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, new post added.

Lady Pendour has already set into motion a plan to evacuate all the noncombatants to Fort Symas. That is, at minimum, 270 people from the village and surrounding farms and ranches. There are a few commoners and experts left to help finish Angus's palisade. She is sending four members of the militia (fighters/warriors) with them along with any other 1st-level NPCs with PC class levels. That includes around 20 other villagers. Other villagers can choose to stay and fight with the militia but Lady Pendour will not force them.

I will roll randomly to see who decides to stay and fight with the PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

*D20 Roll + character level (DC 15)*


Spoiler: Rolls: DM Only



Two 2nd-level bard
Two 2nd-level bards: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4 (one stays and fights, one flees)

One 1st-level ranger (-4)
One 1st-level ranger: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21 -4 = 17 (stays and fights)

One 8th-level wilderness rogue (-1 to roll)
One 8th-level wilderness rogue (-1 to roll): 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16 (stays and fights)

Two 4th-level rogues (-1 to roll)
One 4th-level rogue (-1 to roll): 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12 (flees)
One 4th-level rogue (-1 to roll): 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5 (flees)

Two 2nd-level rogues (-1 to roll)
Two 2nd-level rogues (-1 to roll): 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15 (both stay and fight)

One 4th-level sorcerer
One 4th-level sorcerer (-2 to roll): 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20 (the Stump Sorcerer comes to Carnell's aid!)

Four 1st-level sorcerers (-4 to roll)
Four 1st-level sorcerers (-4 to roll): 1D20-3 = [19]-3 = 16
1D20-3 = [7]-3 = 4
1D20-3 = [11]-3 = 8
1D20-3 = [17]-3 = 14 (one fights and is a local, the other three are the Stump Sorcerer's neophyte cabal; he has ordered them to remain hidden)

Two 1st-level wizards (-4 to roll)
Two 1st-level wizards (-4 to roll): 1D20-3 = [9]-3 = 6
1D20-3 = [18]-3 = 15 (one flees, one stays and fights)


After my rolls, the following NPCs with class levels stay and fight with the PCs against the undead horde. I'll likely use the standard NPC stat blocks from the DMG for these NPCs.

One 1st-level ranger (Benedict Stevyn [male human]) †
One 1st-level sorcerer (Zofia Brae [female human])
One 1st-level wizard (Reynold Bradshawe [male human])
One 2nd-level bard (Eleanor Stevyn [female human]) †
Two 2nd-level rogues (Jasper Johns [male human], Lillie Frid [female human])
One 3rd-level druid (Syndra [female half-elf]]) [She arrives in time to help but has used up a few of her spells. There isn't time for her to use the shrine.]
One 4th-level sorcerer (Scarborax, The Stump Sorcerer [male chromithian]) ‡ [He comes out of the wilderness to help!] 
One 8th-level wilderness rogue (Henry Hawrey [male human])
† Husband and wife.
‡ A small reptilian race from the d20 System sorucebook known as Mythic Races, which I use for the World of Kulan.


----------



## Knightfall

Lady Pendour's two female clerics of Inanna will stay with her. (Ella Redding [female halfling], Samantha Widowchild [female human])


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I just read your post. Very cool. That's worth at least 100 XP bonus!

@Tellerian Hawke, you get a 100 XP bonus for Angus's prayer to his goddess and @ScottDeWar_jr, you get a 100 XP bonus for Quinn's speech to the militia!

I'm rolling a Diplomacy check for Maur and will post my next set of replies a bit later in the day.


Spoiler: For Neurotic: Maur's Diplomacy Roll



Maur - Diplomacy Roll vs Lady Pendour (Indifferent): 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15

She becomes Friendly to Maur but not Helpful. Hmm, I'm not sure she's going to change her plans, but I think she will take his advice to fight along the soldiers. I have to think about it. 

If she chooses to fight, she will then order her clerics of Inanna to use the shrine and go with the villagers to help protect them from the undead, if the horde gets by the PCs.



At this point, a little more than 1-1/2 hours have passed since Angus arrived back in Carnell carrying Maur, Quinn, and Xander. Caerth has already used his _ring of sustenance_ to rest and regain his spells and Phar is roughly 4 hours into his rest cycle. That assumes Caerth used his ring within the 2-1/2 hours he had before the others arrived back in the village, which I'm assuming he did.

I would say Angus began his rest period about half an hour ago. So, roughly an hour after he arrived back in the village. I believe T.H. wrote that he's going to use the shrine for 4 hours, so he will be done in 3-1/2 hours. That leaves him 2-1/2 hours to help prepare for the attack assuming the horde isn't slowed down.

After helping the Bowen families (which took 4 hours), Aureus is just beginning to rest using her _ring_, and no one told her about the shrine's abilities, so she'll be done before Angus and opt to accept _goodberry _as her blessing from the shrine.

So, Maur and Quinn still have 4-1/2 hours to use the shrine.

Maur, as an Ordained Champion to Moradin can gain the full blessing of the shrine since the Great Gods of the demihumans (Corellon, Garl, Moradin, and Yondalla) are considered honorary members of the North Gods. This goes back to the time of *The Challenge of Friendship* between Cronn and Corellon. (I've posted details in the Campaign Guide thread.)

Remember that the bulk of the villagers don't know how the shrine works or that it could provide a blessing to those who use it and are sincere in their desire to seek the protection of the North Gods.


----------



## Neurotic

So, ring of sustenance works without week of attunement?

I called a meeting so we can avoid 'no one told me how it works' scenario. Aureus should go and use the spells.

Did we agree on the spells? Tree stride cannot target multiple creatures and the range is too short to help the caravan. So...call lightnings and protection from the same?

Needs 20: 1D20 = [4] = 4
 as discussed earlier for the cloak


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> So, ring of sustenance works without week of attunement?



No, Aureus has her own _ring of sustenance_ in addition to Caerth's ring, which was acquired by her on one of the first ventures onto the island.

I had initially forgotten that attunement was required for the ring, but discovered my mistake quickly afterwards. Sorry for the confusion.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I called a meeting so we can avoid 'no one told me how it works' scenario. Aureus should go and use the spells.



I chose that as a roleplaying choice for her character since I play her as being a bit flighty (and mercurial).



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Did we agree on the spells? Tree stride cannot target multiple creatures and the range is too short to help the caravan. So...call lightnings and protection from the same?



And there aren't a ton of trees in the region regardless. As for choice of spells, that's up to you guys.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Needs 20: 1D20 = [4] = 4
> as discussed earlier for the cloak


----------



## Knightfall

I just looked through the history of Aureus's character sheets. I made a mistake. She doesn't have a _ring of sustenance_.  

I accidentally looked under the gear for Lorien and thought I was looking at the gear for her. (I doublechecked it in PC Gen.)

So, while she gets to rest, she cannot regain lost hit points or regain her divine bard orisons, so I will say she rests for four hours and gains the option for one of the 3rd-level druid spells instead of resting for one hour and gaining one of the 1st-level druid spells.

So, she is blessed with _plant growth_ instead of _goodberry_.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

oops, wrong thread


----------



## Knightfall

Because Maur chose to heal himself, Aureus lets Wieland use her potion of _cure moderate wounds_, which takes him back up to full health. While at his family farm, he picked up his backup armor, a chain shirt. His AC is now 17.

Timmins has his own two potions of _cure moderate wounds_. He used one for himself and gave the other to Sir Ghal before heading off with a patrol of militia to look for Sir Gareth. That patrol knows to be back before the attack, so the village won't be shorthanded for the attack.

Cure Moderate Wounds potions for Timmins and Sir Ghal: 2D8+10 = [2, 1]+10 = 13
2D8+10 = [5, 8]+10 = 23

That means Timmins is at full health and Sir Ghal is up to 67 hps from 44. With only his armored kilt, Timmins has an AC of 15. He only has a Strength of 9, so he can't wear medium or heavy armor. Sir Ghal's AC is 20.

Mabon has three potions of _cure light wounds_. He uses two for himself and gives the other to Brutus.

Mabon's cure light wound potions for him and Brutus: 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12

With those rolls, Mabon is up to 23 hps and Brutus is at full health. Mabon's AC is 14. Brutus's AC is 21.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur healed everyone combat capable down to 10/50 changes (just in case)


----------



## Knightfall

So, I had planned to write another post tonight in response to @ScottDeWar_jr's first post after mine, but it's coming up to 1 A.M. and I really need to go to bed. Today was a tough day. First Father's Day after my dad passed away. 

I'll try to get that one post done early tomorrow before I go to physio, but it go up afterwards.


----------



## Neurotic

Mom went home and I'm on vacation so expect fuller posts with some formatting and Maur level up


----------



## Scotley

So Phar has two new spells coming with his level up as an evocker (no illusion or necromany). I could take monster summoning 4 and summon a giant celestial eagle to counter the enemy eagle, or mass enlarge person if there is interest, or maybe wall of fire to control the battlefield. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Monster Sum IV and Wall of Fire would be my vote.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way, Phar can make free use of my 19 arrows. (I had 20, but I fired one during the underground battle.)


----------



## JustinCase

Summon spells are good! Gonna cast some myself, too, although other spells can be more pressing for me.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Rolling for Phar...
> 
> Phar - Untrained Heal Check: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3
> 
> Hmm, you know what, I'll let Scotley re-roll. Mine sucked big time.



@Scotley,

Since you're available this week, go ahead and re-roll. For increment of 7, Phar saves 1 member of the militia that was near death. Remember that for skills check a Natural 20 is considered a 30. So, if Phar rolls between 14 and 19, he saves two members of the militia but a Natural 20 will save four.



Scotley said:


> So Phar has two new spells coming with his level up as an evocker (no illusion or necromany). I could take monster summoning 4 and summon a giant celestial eagle to counter the enemy eagle, or mass enlarge person if there is interest, or maybe wall of fire to control the battlefield. Any thoughts or suggestions?



Phar's PC sheet in case you need the link: Minvelepharadan 'Phar' Tamlyranth

Phar's total XP before the latest XP for the fight vs. the cultists: 33,790


----------



## Knightfall

So, my next post will mostly likely be late tonight. I'm getting set to go to physio. I didn't get to it today due to having to do laundry and my sister giving me two gift cards for Indigo books. I ended up ordering four RPG books: Book of Beasts (5E); Cosmic Handbook (M&M 3E); Inner Sea Gods (PF 1E); and Varisia, Birthplace of Legends (PF 1E).


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I need a nap. bad night last night.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, so much for a "nap", 7 hours uninterrupted is a full rest!


----------



## Knightfall

Added a new reply. My plan is to post one more before going to bed tonight. I slept a lot in the early evening after getting back from physio, so I'm not tired yet.

EDIT: The post will be for the interactions with Gangrell the catfolk scribe.


----------



## Knightfall

But, first I need to figure out what magic items Lord Pendour had put away in the storeroom. I'm going to roll randomly on the tables in the DMG. 

Also, I forgot to mention that Sir Ghal's cohort is a fighter and a battle sorcerer. He has one _identify_ spell prepared for the day.

Mabon took the gear from the launch to have it inspected and Ailward is helping him.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling seven times for minor items, five times for medium items, and three times for major items. There is a 10% chance (15% for armor, shields, and weapons; 25% chance for potions and scrolls) that Lord Pendour took some of these items with him when he went to Gurnard's Head and was killed by the rooks and cultists.

My next post will have other percentage chances that might affect the outcome of what is still in the storeroom.

*MINOR*
Rolling for Minor Magical Items on Table 7-1 in the DMG: 1D100 = [27] = 27
1D100 = [91] = 91
1D100 = [75] = 75
1D100 = [31] = 31
1D100 = [25] = 25
1D100 = [95] = 95
1D100 = [61] = 61

*Three potions*
Percentage chance that these potions were lost on the island (25%): 1D100 = [91] = 91 (n/a)
1D100 = [44] = 44 (n/a)
1D100 = [94] = 94 (n/a)

*Two scrolls*
Percentage chance that these scrolls were lost on the island (25%): 1D100 = [18] = 18 (lost on Gurnard Island)
1D100 = [68] = 68  (n/a)

*One wand*
Percentage chance that this wand was lost on the island (10%): 1D100 = [16] = 16 (n/a)

*One wondrous item*
Percentage chance that this wondrous item was lost on the island (10%): 1D100 = [35] = 35 (n/a)

Gangrell's records show that the three potions, one of the scrolls, the wand, and the wondrous item are still supposed to be in the storeroom.

*MEDIUM*
Rolling for Medium Magical Items on Table 7-1 in the DMG: 1D100 = [17] = 17
1D100 = [59] = 59
1D100 = [7] = 7
1D100 = [67] = 67
1D100 = [49] = 49

*One armor or shield*
Percentage chance that this armor or shield was lost on the island (15%): 1D100 = [45] = 45 (n/a)

*Two scrolls*
Percentage chance that these scrolls were lost on the island (25%): 1D100 = [60] = 60 (n/a)
1D100 = [18] = 18 (lost on Gurnard's Head)

*One staff*
Percentage chance that this staff was lost on the island (10%): 1D100 = [35] = 35 (n/a)

*One weapon*
Percentage chance that this staff was lost on the island (15%): 1D100 = [79] = 79 (n/a)

Gangrell's records show that the armor (or shield), one of the scrolls, the staff, and the weapon are still supposed to be in the storeroom.

*MAJOR*
Rolling for Major Magical Items on Table 7-1 in the DMG: 1D100 = [52] = 52
1D100 = [54] = 54
1D100 = [55] = 55

*Three scrolls*
Percentage chance that these scrolls were lost on the island (25%): 1D100 = [86] = 86 (n/a)
1D100 = [19] = 19 (lost on Gurnard Island)
1D100 = [9] = 9 (lost on Gurnard Island)

Gangrell's records show that one of the scrolls is still supposed to be in the storeroom.


----------



## Knightfall

There is a 5% chance that any item still thought to be in the storeroom by Gangrell isn't there because Lord Pendour gave it to a trusted ally and didn't tell the catfolk scribe (but left a note for Gangrell). There is a 1% chance that an item is missing (likely stolen).

The next post will detail the items that are in the storeroom. I will post details about the lost items (and Lady Melantha's Items) in the Campaign Guide thread instead.

*MINOR
Three potions*
Potions given to someone by Lord Pendour (5%): 1D100 = [86] = 86 (n/a)
1D100 = [20] = 20 (n/a)
1D100 = [60] = 60 (n/a)
Potions are missing? (1%): 1D100 = [29] = 29
1D100 = [64] = 64
1D100 = [29] = 29 (n/a)

*One scroll*
Scroll given to someone else by Lord Pendour (5%): 1D100 = [73] = 73 (n/a)
Scroll is missing? (1%): 1D100 = [18] = 18 (n/a)

*One wand*
Wand given to someone else by Lord Pendour: 1D100 = [5] = 5 (Lord Pendour gave it to his daughter, Melantha, after learning she secretly has an innate talent for magic. Lord Pendour encouraged this talent,but neither he nor Melantha told anyone else.)

*One wondrous item*
Wondrous item given to someone else? (5%): 1D100 = [5] = 5 (Lord Pendour gave this to his daughter too)

The wand and wondrous item being missing aren't as big a deal as the revelation that Melantha Pendour is an aspiring sorcerer with natural ability beyond most others. At least, that's what Lord Pendour wrote in his note to Gangrell with instructions not to tell Lady Pendour.

*MEDIUM
One armor or shield*
Armor or shield given to some one by Lord Pendour: 1D100 = [34] = 34 (n/a)
Armor or shield missing? (1%): 1D100 = [21] = 21 (n/a)

*One scroll*
Scroll given to someone else by Lord Pendour (5%): 1D100 = [34] = 34 (n/a)
Scroll is missing? (1%): 1D100 = [72] = 72 (n/a)

*One staff*
Staff given to someone else by Lord Pendour (5%): 1D100 = [16] = 16
Staff is missing? (1%): 1D100 = [13] = 13

Lord Pendour's note also tells Gangrell that the staff will go to his daughter when he feels she is old enough to handle it.

*One weapon*
Weapon was given to someone else by Lord Pendour: 1D100 = [17] = 17 (n/a)
Weapon is missing? (1%): 1D100 = [60] = 60 (n/a)

*MAJOR
One scroll*
Scroll given to someone else by Lord Pendour (5%): 1D100 = [54] = 54 (n/a)
Scroll is missing? (1%): 1D100 = [54] = 54 (n/a)


----------



## Knightfall

*MINOR
Three Potions*
Three minor potions: 1D100 = [50] = 50
1D100 = [76] = 76
1D100 = [74] = 74

*Potions (x3):* _Barkskin +2_, _Delay Poison_, and _Eagle's Splendor_.

*Scroll*
Minor scroll (Type and Number of Spells): 1D100 = [87] = 87
1D3 = [1] = 1
Level of Spell for Minor Scroll: 1D100 = [31] = 31
Spell for minor scroll: 1D100 = [74] = 74

*Divine Scroll with one spell (CL 1st):* 1st - _magic weapon_.

*MEDIUM
Armor or Shield*
Table 7-2 Armor and Shields: 1D100 = [85] = 85
Type of shield: 1D100 = [49] = 49

*Magical Shield:* _+2 Heavy Steel Shield_

*Scroll*
Type and Number of Spells for Medium Scroll: 1D100 = [15] = 15
1D4 = [2] = 2
Scroll Spell Levels for Medium Scroll: 1D100 = [61] = 61
1D100 = [21] = 21
Spells on medium scroll: 1D100 = [82] = 82
1D100 = [56] = 56

*Arcane Scroll with two spells (CL 5th):* 3rd - _magic circle against chaos_, _slow_.

*Staff*
Medium staff: 1D100 = [99] = 99

*Magical Staff:* _Staff of Defense_ [link]

*Weapon*
Medium weapon: 1D100 = [22] = 22
Weapon type: 1D100 = [96] = 96
Common Ranged Weapon: 1D100 = [16] = 16

*Magical Ranged Weapon:* _+2 Heavy Crossbow_

*MAJOR
Scroll*
Scroll Type and Number of Spells for Major Scroll: 1D100 = [89] = 89
1D6 = [3] = 3
Spell Levels: 1D100 = [88] = 88
1D100 = [54] = 54
1D100 = [77] = 77
Spells on major scroll: 1D100 = [11] = 11
1D100 = [23] = 23
1D100 = [91] = 91

*Divine Scroll with three spells (CL 15):* 6th - _cat's grace (mass)_; 7th - _symbol of stunning_; 8th - _cloak of chaos_.


----------



## JustinCase

That Staff of Defense can be very useful in the right hands... Perhaps someone who is not very offensive but can help defend others?


----------



## Knightfall

So, it's after 2 A.M. for me. I'm headed off to bed.

I've posted the other items that were in the storeroom at one point before Lord Pendour gave the two items to his daughter and left to fight the rooks on Gurnard Island. While he didn't go alone, he was unaware of the cultists. He went to deal with the rooks and took a small group of soldiers with him. (No more than 2 or 3.) They were good men (and a woman) that he trusted and who had lived in Carnell most of their lives.

None of them came back but only Lord Pendour's body was chained to the flagstaff of the tower.

Aureus, Caerth, Lorien, Phar, and Quinn never found any signs of these other lost soldiers when they first went to the island. More than likely they were eaten by the cannibalistic cultists, fed to the rooks, or turned into ghouls.

One of them was a wizard, so he had the lost arcane scrolls on him.


----------



## Scotley

Heal Check: 1D20+1  = [2]+1 = 3


Alas, healing is not his forte.


----------



## Scotley

Some good stuff in storage. Can anyone else use the Arcane scroll?


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Some good stuff in storage. Can anyone else use the Arcane scroll?



That would be Phar


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Whomever gets that  *Slow* scroll should use it either on the Troll or on Tarrak. Angus tells Phar about his vision, and wants Phar to relate that information to the rest of the party.


----------



## Knightfall

These are the captured items that can be identified...

Hirasean's Longsword
Hirasean's Unidentified Ring
Prelate's Heavy Mace: intricately designed w/infernal script
Prelate's Unidentified Magical Bracers
Xander's Waraxe
---
Prelate's Chainmail (_minor damage_)
Prelate's Heavy Steel Shield (_minor damage_): intricately designed/emblazoned with symbol of Malotoch


----------



## Knightfall

Yes, the sea cave is five miles from Carnell, so on horseback, so Aureus can hustle her horse at 12 miles per hour and get there within half an hour.

There are enough horses for Maur and Phar to do the same and Angus can do it even faster. Since it is less than one hours of hustling, neither the horses nor Angus suffer any fatigue.


----------



## Knightfall

*For @Neurotic Only: *



Spoiler: Maur's Vision



During his time at the shrine, he sees the Great Table of Cronn as it once existed in the Hall of the Northlands. The North Gods are feasting and celebrating alongside Corellon, Garl, Moradin, and Yondalla. The scene is jovial. Then, the gods stop laughing and all of them turn to look at Maur. They shout a cry of war and salute him.

Moradin walks up to him and lays a hand on Maur's shoulder. *"Do not falter under the threat of chaos and evil, my champion. We are with you. But, first, come feast with us!"*

Maur is invited to sit at the table and for every hour that Maur rests at the shrine it is as if he he has feasted and rest at the divine table for two! 

He gains the benefit of _heroism_ as if cast by a 10th-level cleric (lasts 1 hour and 40 miutes) and his hammer has been *transformed* to become a _+2 alchemical silvered warhammer of disruption_. This transformation lasts 24 hours, but the hammer retains the alchemical silvered property permanently.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! I forgot that Sir Ghal's cohort can spontaneously cast his spells as a battle sorcerer. 

So, he could _identify_ as many as 5 of the items but that would use up all of his 1st-level spells for the day. His other known 1st-level spell is _magic missile_.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Whoops! I forgot that Sir Ghal's cohort can spontaneously cast his spells as a battle sorcerer.
> 
> So, he could _identify_ as many as 5 of the items but that would use up all of his 1st-level spells for the day. His other known 1st-level spell is _magic missile_.



Ring then. The rest of the items may be evil and unuseable (sword and board). The ring might too, but it isn't obviously so (no evil runes)

@Knightfall 
Rest for 8 hours effectively, but not recovering spells because that takes extra time? But maybe turn undead reset? Or just those effects described?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

afk for a little bit be back in about 1 hr to post here


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ring then. The rest of the items may be evil and unuseable (sword and board). The ring might too, but it isn't obviously so (no evil runes)
> 
> @Knightfall
> Rest for 8 hours effectively, but not recovering spells because that takes extra time? But maybe turn undead reset? Or just those effects described?



Nope. Maur gets his spells too!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Some good stuff in storage. Can anyone else use the Arcane scroll?



No, I think Phar is the best person to use that scroll. Aureus doesn't have any ranks in Use Magic Item and she's a divine bard, not a regular bard. FYI, I forgot to give her ranks in Perform, so she's a divine bard who can't use any bardic music abilities, yet.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I'm going to start with the ring and let you guys decide if you want to identify more of the items. Note that only the prelate's heavy mace and heavy shield have Infernal script and/or the symbol of Malotoch.

EDIT: I forgot that prelate's bracers have sinister look to them.

The ring is a _ring of mind shielding_.

Identify: 5/4


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

what about the bracers?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> what about the bracers?



I forgot to mention that the bracers have a sinister look to them, as well. They are made of dark studded leather and have spider motifs on them.


----------



## Knightfall

Since Xander's waraxe is there, I guess I should allow you guys a chance at his other stuff and Aries gear as well.

*Aries:* an amulet, gloves, goggles, and cloak. None of these items have a sinister look to them.

*Xander:* Phar can choose to claim Xander's spellbook for now, but if the duergar wizard is allowed his freedom at a later date, Phar _might_ have to give it back. There is also the _alchemical silvered bastard sword_ that Xander was creating for Hirasean. While it isn't enchanted yet, it is effectively a masterwork item already.

Xander's other weapon is a hand crossbow and 20 bolts in a quiver but those items are mundane (and not masterwork).



Spoiler: Xander's Spellbook



0th - _acid splash, animated tattoo, arcane mark, comrades' trail, dancing lights, daze, detect disease, detect magic, detect poison, detect precious metals, Devlin's barb, disrupt undead, enchanting flavor, flare, ghost sound, hygiene, keep dry, keep fresh, learn heritage, light, long flame, mage hand, mending, mental alarm, message, minor ward, open/close, prestidigitation, quick boost, ray of frost, read magic, recent occupant, resistance, sample, set traps, sort coins, summon bag, summon key, tongue of angels, tongue of fiends, touch of fatigue, transcribe, web splat_
1st - _endure elements, fist of stone, mage armor, magic aura, magic weapon, proficiency, shield, true strike, web strand_
2nd - _arcane lock, blur, bull's strength, fly (swift), web, wraithstrike_
3rd - _deep slumber, discordant bolt, explosive runes (x2), fireball_

@Scotley:
While some of these spell are from the PHB and Spell Compendium, there are others from several d20/OGL sourcebooks including The Complete Book of Eldritch Might , Relics and Rituals, and several Fantasy Flight Games books (School of Evocation, School of Illusion, Spells & Spellcraft, etc.).

You can choose to ignore these spells for now, and I can replace them with official spells (if you don't own those books). I can PM you details on any of them you're interested in learning about however.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

One of the warrior types should wield the bastard sword; it's silver, which is important when dealing with lycanthropes, which have silver-based DR.


----------



## Knightfall

You know what, Aries demonstrated what his magical goggles did, so I'm just going to say they are _goggles of night_.


----------



## Knightfall

The hand crossbow will go to one of the second-level rogues (Jasper Johns or Lillie Frid) helping prep the defenses of Carnell, unless any of the PCs want to claim it. Aureus doesn't need it and neither do any of the other NPCs that will be fighting alongside the PCs on the front line. 

Note that while Meridith and Wieland are at the palisade, Brutus has been ordered by Lady Pendour to stand guard at the entrance to Pendour Manor, and Timmins is helping form the second rank that will be at the village itself. Timmins has a new shortbow given to him by Mabon.

Henry Hawrey (8th-level wilderness rogue) and both Benedict (Rgr1) and Eleanor Stevyn (Brd2) are already at the palisade. Scarborax (Sor4) simply appears and introduces himself to Caerth and Quinn on the trail leading to the sea cave. He will fight with them at the palisade.

Nine of militia members at the front line are six 1st-level human and dwarf fighters and three 3rd-level human warriors. There is also Temperance Redding, a female halfling who is a 2nd-level fighter. (The other two 2nd-level fighters [Atriline and Urshor] are guarding the manor alongside Brutus.) The bulk of the militia (male/female 1st-level warriors) are staying at the second line alongside three other 1st-level fighters (for a total of seventeen).

Sir Ghal and his young cohort are both going to ride together on Sir Ghal's heavy warhorse alongside the PCs to the entrance to the sea cave. Sir Ghal's warhorse has studded leather barding.

After some thought, Lady Pendour is going to do the same thing alongside both of her clerics who will ride together on a heavy horse (but not a warhorse) from the manor's stables. Lady Pendour has her own mount, a light warhorse with enchanted padded armor. Another gift from her dead husband.

Mabon will be staying with Timmins and the second rank, as he doesn't like horses and needs to lead the bulk of the militia in the village.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> One of the warrior types should wield the bastard sword; it's silver, which is important when dealing with lycanthropes, which have silver-based DR.



Sir Ghal uses a bastard sword but he already has a _+2 bastard sword_, so the sliver sword would be a downgrade for him. Wieland has a _+1 mithral sickle_. Timmins has _+1 longsword_ and a Strength of 8. Brutus won't be on the frontlines and he already has a _+1 alchemical silvered greataxe_.

Meridith only has a masterwork longsword, but she does have her enchanted bow. In melee combat, she is a two-handed combat style ranger, but if she's going to end up fighting the undead wolftroll at any point, the silvered bastard sword might be a good option for her, although she only has a Strength of 13.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Nope. Maur gets his spells too!



Ghouls lost the fight just now


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I think the Bastard sword and the heavy shield will be claimed by Quinn and he will see if any of the defendants would want his  masterwork longsword


----------



## Scotley

Xander's spellbook is certainly exciting to Phar, but there is no time to learn and copy spell before the battle is joined. Perhaps if we survive.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I think the Bastard sword and the heavy shield will be claimed by Quinn and he will see if any of the defendants would want his  masterwork longsword



Okay, cool. Part of the plan today is to update my treasure document for you guys and the coressponding list I posted on the Campaign Guide thread.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur is updated to 9th level. Moar damage!! 

Phar, @Scotley , can the familiar carry celestial brilliance gem from us back to the town if they manage to pass us by?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Xander's spellbook is certainly exciting to Phar, but there is no time to learn and copy spell before the battle is joined. Perhaps if we survive.



Maur still has Xander's spellbook and spell component pouch on him, so Phar would have to ask him for them. While there is still the question of Xander's guilt in working for the cultists, he did surrender in a traditional manner, so he's being treated better than Aries and Eike.

Still, all of his possessions are considered forfeit if the PCs choose to claim them. And he has already given over his personal wealth and a scroll with two _fire trap_ spells on it. Aureus has the duergar's gems and gold on her (but she has not claimed them as her own). She handed over the scroll to Phar while they were coming back to Carnell on the launch.


----------



## Knightfall

Dang it!

I cannot find the post where I detailed all the coins and gems that Quinn gathered up!

I was sure I posted it on the IC thread...


----------



## Knightfall

Ugh! That's why I couldn't find it. The exact details were in the OOC thread.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Maur still has Xander's spellbook and spell component pouch on him, so Phar would have to ask him for them. While there is still the question of Xander's guilt in working for the cultists, he did surrender in a traditional manner, so he's being treated better than Aries and Eike.
> 
> Still, all of his possessions are considered forfeit if the PCs choose to claim them. And he has already given over his personal wealth and a scroll with two _fire trap_ spells on it. Aureus has the duergar's gems and gold on her (but she has not claimed them as her own). She handed over the scroll to Phar while they were coming back to Carnell on the launch.



Maur gave mage stuff to Phar with clear stipulation it is to be returned if Xander is freed


----------



## Knightfall

Updated treasure summary...









						[v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!
					

Ooh, I quite like it! He's got the bow and spear and everything. Cool! :)  Cool. So since you like it, I'm going to use it for Caerth's token in my mapping program. :D




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

Sir Ghal's cohort can cast _identify_ 4 more times today, or you can tell him to save his remaining spell slots for the fight.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

there is an amulet that was used by their [now fallen] champion. I would like to know what that was.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> there is an amulet that was used by their [now fallen] champion. I would like to know what that was.



No, he never had an amulet. He had a ring that Quinn took off the dead man's finger. That has already been identified as a _ring of mind shielding_.

Aries has an amulet that can be identified, however. His items are theirs to claim even if he is found innocent and freed later on. He could ask for them back, but the PCs are not obliged to give them back under the laws of the Strandlands. They are considered spoils of war.


----------



## Knightfall

Another law of the Strandlands would allow Aries to challenge any of the PCs to reclaim his items. Most often such a challenge is a nonlethal combat that includes grappling but the one challenged can choose to make it a lethal challenge to the death or by number of cuts.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Aries has an amulet that can be identified, however. His items are theirs to claim even if he is found innocent and freed later on. He could ask for them back, but the PCs are not obliged to give them back under the laws of the Strandlands. They are considered spoils of war.



That's the Amulet I meant!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Another law of the Strandlands would allow Aries to challenge any of the PCs to reclaim his items. Most often such a challenge is a nonlethal combat that includes grappling but the one challenged can choose to make it a lethal challenge to the death or by number of cuts.



Hmmmmmmm. tempting .. .. .. .. .,


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic, I checked our stuff and it does not look like we have anything near that value, just so you know.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> That's the Amulet I meant!



Okay, so I'm using Ailward's second identify on the amulet...

It is an _amulet of natural armor +3_.

Let the battle for it begin! Heh.

Identify: 5/3


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, my back is acting up on me, so I need to go lie down for a while. Stretching did not help.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

It would be an upgrade for Angus, (1 more point, for a total of 26 AC) but I'm the new guy, so there's that. If I am allowed to have it, I will, of course, give up my +2 amulet.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I could use a bit more on my ac.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I'm going to bed guys, I'm tired from a long day. G'nite.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so I'm using Ailward's second identify on the amulet...
> 
> It is an _amulet of natural armor +3_.
> 
> Let the battle for it begin! Heh.
> 
> Identify: 5/3



Mine! But I'll negotiate with Quinn for +2 heavy steel shield


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm toying with the idea of running the upcoming "Battle Against the Undead Horde" without a battle map. Thoughts?

At the very least, we can use the Carnell map if the undead horde manages to get past the PCs. But since the exist out of the underground passage is 5 miles from Carnell, I'm thinking that map won't come into play.

I can create something but it will take a little bit of time, and I'd like to get to the get to fight right away.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, going to bed soon.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so I'm using Ailward's second identify on the amulet...
> 
> It is an _amulet of natural armor +3_.
> 
> Let the battle for it begin! Heh.
> 
> Identify: 5/3



Does natural armor help everyone? Because my thought went to my animal companion straight away...



Tellerian Hawke said:


> It would be an upgrade for Angus, (1 more point, for a total of 26 AC) but I'm the new guy, so there's that. If I am allowed to have it, I will, of course, give up my +2 amulet.



But there is fierce competition for such an amulet...  

Screech has a good AC even without it, so I'm fine with any of you guys to take it! 


Knightfall said:


> So, I'm toying with the idea of running the upcoming "Battle Against the Undead Horde" without a battle map. Thoughts?
> 
> At the very least, we can use the Carnell map if the undead horde manages to get past the PCs. But since the exist out of the underground passage is 5 miles from Carnell, I'm thinking that map won't come into play.
> 
> I can create something but it will take a little bit of time, and I'd like to get to the get to fight right away.



Without battle map is fine by me. Just need to know what we can and cannot hit, and we'll be fine, I think.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, and someone please _identify _Qi! That one could potentially help win the fight.

As a rod (club?) anyone can wield it, alignment restrictions notwithstanding.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Oh, and someone please _identify _Qi! That one could potentially help win the fight.
> 
> As a rod (club?) anyone can wield it, alignment restrictions notwithstanding.




Can you identify intelligent items? Isn't that something they have to tell you?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

how good can a ghoul or ghast hit? I am going to be front line fighting and I don't know what save to use for the paralyzation effect of these undeaad is, but if it is not fort, I may have troubles. If iI fall, that shield and my hps won't be worth a hill of beans.

The shield has a total of +4, the amulet +3. If I am full on two handed attack then the shield will do me no good. I would trade the shield for the amulet, in this case.


----------



## Neurotic

IIRC ghouls aren't terribly dangerous at our level...but there may be some blessing/prayer/other spell effects. Bolstering shouldn't work within Maurs consecrate 
Ghasts are more dangerous.

Paralysis save is fairly low, but yes, you fail, you die. Maur has ONE Remove paralysis prepared.


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> Can you identify intelligent items? Isn't that something they have to tell you?



I don't know. Never played with intelligent items in this edition before.

(The only instance I did encounter one, was in 2nd edition. My not-too-bright dwarf found a sword that was more intelligent than him... I remember my DM just giving the characteristics and that was fine by me.)


Neurotic said:


> IIRC ghouls aren't terribly dangerous at our level...but there may be some blessing/prayer/other spell effects. Bolstering shouldn't work within Maurs consecrate
> Ghasts are more dangerous.
> 
> Paralysis save is fairly low, but yes, you fail, you die. Maur has ONE Remove paralysis prepared.



That's just the point; no matter how bad they are at hitting you and how good you are at a save, there's always the possibility of natural 20s and 1s...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Having a map is always a good idea, because without one, you tend to forget about terrain features and choke points, and you end up with more people being able to attack than normal, people spreading out more than normal, etc. Plus, obstacles like the palisade lose their effectiveness. Just my two cents.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

ALSO: If either of the other PCs who want the amulet don't have an amulet AT ALL, then they should consider letting Angus have it. HERE'S WHY:

1. The upgrade of +1 brings Angus into the "getting real hard to hit" range. (AC 26.) He will need this since he is fearless in battle, and so aggressive. He is always putting himself right up front, face to face with the biggest threats. This will help him stay unscathed in such encounters.

2. Angus would then give you his +2 amulet. Which would be an upgrade for you as well!

TWO characters get an upgrade in that scenario, which can only help the party overall. Do it the other way, and only one person gets an upgrade.

It's more efficient and beneficial to the party to upgrade Angus, but I will not say anything further, because I realize I'm the new guy, and I don't want to come off as pushy or greedy. But I REALLY AM thinking about the overall benefits to the party here.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Does natural armor help everyone? Because my thought went to my animal companion straight away...
> 
> But there is fierce competition for such an amulet...
> 
> Screech has a good AC even without it, so I'm fine with any of you guys to take it!



If Screech has any sort of natural armor already, the amulet wouldn't stack. And, magic items will resize to fit the wearer but I don't think a magical amulet would stay on Screech properly while the owl is flying.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Without battle map is fine by me. Just need to know what we can and cannot hit, and we'll be fine, I think.



If I create one, it will be very simple.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, and someone please _identify _Qi! That one could potentially help win the fight.
> 
> As a rod (club?) anyone can wield it, alignment restrictions notwithstanding.





Neurotic said:


> Can you identify intelligent items? Isn't that something they have to tell you?



The spell's description doesn't say it doesn't work on intelligent items, just that it doesn't work on artifacts. Still, I'd say Sir Ghal's cohort would have to make a Will save vs. Qi's Ego score to identify its abilities.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> how good can a ghoul or ghast hit? I am going to be front line fighting and I don't know what save to use for the paralyzation effect of these undead is, but if it is not fort, I may have troubles. If I fall, that shield and my hps won't be worth a hill of beans.





Neurotic said:


> IIRC ghouls aren't terribly dangerous at our level...but there may be some blessing/prayer/other spell effects. Bolstering shouldn't work within Maurs consecrate
> Ghasts are more dangerous.
> 
> Paralysis save is fairly low, but yes, you fail, you die. Maur has ONE Remove paralysis prepared.



Can you say Knowledge (religion) check!? Heh.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Actually, an amulet provides an ENHANCEMENT bonus to Natural Armor. Which means if you don't have Natural Armor at all, it gives you Natural Armor. But if you already have Natural Armor, it enhances it, increasing it by the specified amount. But if you have an amulet, other enhancements (like a Barkskin potion, which also provides an enhancement bonus to natural armor) won't stack with it. But innate natural armor from race, creature type, etc. DOES stack with the amulet.


----------



## Neurotic

Hmmm...I didn't think about my items...I'll check. Maurs AC is 22, 24 if he's stationary for a round.

Getting it to 26/7 +4 against giants would almost guarantee the troll won't hit.

But I'm up for any upgrade, shield, amulet...I am also new, only second encounter now. NPCs got more items then I claimed yet 
We'll make proper adventurers from them yet. How about it, knightfall? Make them all PC classes, fighters, rogues etc...they could be local troubleshooters who call upon 'The Cleaners of Gunnards head'  only in an emergency 

Also, we need a proper traveling bard to sing about us around the area.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Can you say Knowledge (religion) check!? Heh.



Undead knowledge: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27

Why yes, yes, I can 

Also, checked the items: Maur had Reliquary holy symbol, so his neck item is tied.
He has darkwood light shield +1 - he CAN use heavy shield +2  for a similar benefit. And someone else can get the +1 light shield,

Currently taken slots are: ring x1, boots (anklet), throat (holy symbol), shield, armor, weapon, belt (divine cord), eyes (lenses), hands (gauntlets) and shoulders(cloak)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic Don't forget, if your aim is to simply keep the Troll busy, you can fight defensively, which gives you -4 to hit, but a +2 AC bonus. Then you can play the "long game," i.e., you're so hard to hit, it doesn't matter if it takes you longer to score hits on him.

If you and Angus are both doing that, the Troll is in a heap of trouble, tactics-wise; two, big bullies on him that he can't do much about...


----------



## Neurotic

If we flank, he goes down in two rounds tops. But that goes for anything else, dead or alive. If Angus can charge through and deliver Maur to Tarrak, nothing else matters, between turn to remove the horde and smites and Angus' hits...but I don't think it will be that easy


Also @Knightfall 


> There are currently 25 wounded villagers that would require healing, although not all of their injuries are significant. All of those villagers are members of the militia. Caerth can use Kang's deathwatch ability to figure out which ones are fragile (3 hps or less) or fighting off death (4 hps or more). Five of them are fragile, eight of them are fighting off death, and the other four have only lost 1d4 hps.
> 
> Caerth can tell that Sir Ghal is fighting off death. His wounds are significant but he's tough enough not to have lie down in a bed. The dwarven blacksmith, Mabron Bronzethegn, isn't doing as well, but he's being stubborn about getting treated for his wounds.



I will say my wand is at 10/50 after all this: I used 3 charges on myself. Healed the rest naturally. Sir Ghal and anyone above 1st level is healed and the rest are healed until 10/50 level is accomplished. If I could save some by splitting with the healers or something, cool, but not critical.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> So @Neurotic, did Maur accept the _cure moderate wounds_ potion or did he insist it goes to someone else. I've decided Aureus will one of her _cure light wounds_ potions on herself and she gives the other one to Phar.




I as a player would never use the potion unless critically wounded. It is too useful for non-healers to wake up someone with spells to heal. So, no. Maur will heal himself with the wand (and anyone else within smacking reach.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, it turned a bit more complicated than I thought, but it could have been even more detailed. 1 square equals 5 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Actually, an amulet provides an ENHANCEMENT bonus to Natural Armor. Which means if you don't have Natural Armor at all, it gives you Natural Armor. But if you already have Natural Armor, it enhances it, increasing it by the specified amount. But if you have an amulet, other enhancements (like a Barkskin potion, which also provides an enhancement bonus to natural armor) won't stack with it. But innate natural armor from race, creature type, etc. DOES stack with the amulet.



I stand corrected.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> But I'm up for any upgrade, shield, amulet...I am also new, only second encounter now. NPCs got more items then I claimed yet
> We'll make proper adventurers from them yet. How about it, knightfall? Make them all PC classes, fighters, rogues etc...they could be local troubleshooters who call upon 'The Cleaners of Gunnards head'  only in an emergency
> 
> Also, we need a proper traveling bard to sing about us around the area.



Uhm, no.

But you will have a bard on your side. Make sure you check out these NPCs.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Not trying to be a rules lawyer  I just want the party to make use of every resource possible  As a player, I am deeply worried about the upcoming fight; it looks like it will be quite deadly.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

One last thing: can you remind us of what the composition was of the army we saw when we passed them in the tunnel? Was it all rooks and undead? Or were there any cultists?

Trying to decide whether I will use my spell for protection vs. lightning, or vs. sonic (a favorite of the cultists.)


----------



## Neurotic

We have

unknown number of rooks who escaped.
1 anathema eagle with rider who shoots lightning
1 ubertroll
1 uberghoul with intelligent weapon who is also high level caster
unknown number of lower level casters who can heal
unknown number of ghouls and ghasts

(on the last two points - did we manage to count them in our brief encounter? Or Xander or other cultists could give an estimate?)

I'm taking the troll - I can tank and have a good bonus against it (unless its type changed to non-giant) - and I want to prevent breaking of the barricade.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Hmmm, with that many casters about, I think I will go with sonic, and take my chances with the lightning.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Question for the party casters: What buffs are we getting in the pre-battle prep time?


----------



## Knightfall

In the tight areas on the map, the ceiling is 80 feet high. In the wider areas it is 150 feet high. The elevated area is 40 feet off the floor of the cave. The depressions drop 100 feet or more! The black smudges are stalagmites with corresponding stalactites above them. The ceiling is covered in stalactites! In the day, there are bats resting on the ceilings and walls of this cave. It is now night, so the bats are awake. Most of them have left the cave to find food, but there are still some flying around.

Number of bats flitting around the entrance to the cave: 2D100 = [12, 13] = 25

The floor of the cave is rough stone and angles downward into the cave beyond the first 20 to 30 feet. The movement cost is x2 as per Table 9-4: Hampered Movement on p. 163 of the PHB. The elevated area is more flat with only a slight incline towards the mouth of the cave.

The mossy green areas are in slight depressions in the floor. This is 5 feet down at the edge and 10 feet down near the center of each mossy area. It costs one additional squares of movement to go through and two squares for the tiles with the mushrooms. There is 1-ft. deep stagnant water in the areas with mushrooms.

The mushrooms refer to fugal forest, but consider them to be no higher than up to the knees on a medium-sized character. The mushrooms are pungent and any character walking through them must make a Fortitude save (DC 10) or become nauseated. It cost two additional squares to move through them.

The underdark broken lands areas are considered to be dense rubble.

The cave is alive with with bugs and other small critters, so watch your step. And, don't fall into the depression areas.


----------



## Scotley

As to Buff spells: Haste, Fly, Protection from Evil and Cat's Grace are all available. Was planning to use Barkskin from the grove and Cat's Grace on Phar, but if someone has an argument that they'd benefit more I'm open to it.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We have
> 
> unknown number of rooks who escaped.
> 1 anathema eagle with rider who shoots lightning
> 1 ubertroll
> 1 uberghoul with intelligent weapon who is also high level caster
> unknown number of lower level casters who can heal
> unknown number of ghouls and ghasts



And an unknown number of zombies. Don't forget the zombies. 

And remember that Tarrak has senior acolytes with him not regular acolytes!



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> (on the last two points - did we manage to count them in our brief encounter? Or Xander or other cultists could give an estimate?)
> 
> I'm taking the troll - I can tank and have a good bonus against it (unless its type changed to non-giant) - and I want to prevent breaking of the barricade.



I would say no. That would have taken a lot more time and there would have been a risk of getting caught.

Plus, after reaching Carnell, Xander wasn't too helpful after being locked up like the other two cultists (after being stripped of everything but his breeches and shirt) Yes, he's being treated a bit better but he has been tied up, blindfolded, and gagged.


----------



## Knightfall

The villagers were able to build three palisades that are ten feet wide each. Figure out where you guys want them on the map.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Question for the party casters: What buffs are we getting in the pre-battle prep time?



Pre-battle only Consecrate from me. 
Recitation at some point. Bless if I have time, but there are other casters for that, its effects don't really depend on the level.

@Knightfall the barricades would be best as a line, but if we don't want to go too deep (lighting issue for humans) then I'd say
1st one between the lowest left green area and the gray rubble touching the wall to prevent flanking
2nd between the rubble and rightmost lowest green area
3rd between that same green and the wall

Lighting the area should be a priority (that's where celestial brilliance comes in) - but dispelling it is a possibility and we need alternatives so torches on all vertical surfaces

Oil (as available) in all depressions so if ghouls try the "easier" way they burn



If the light is not a problem, the best position would be around the middle of the map in that choke point...we could have archers above on both sides with a small contingent of protectors with shields.

I would also say that not a single real human should be visible initially since we're expecting a barrage of spells first. So...Phar could make an illusion of manned barricades? And real humans could be nearby behind the stagmites


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If we're limited to 30 ft worth of palisade, we'll need to place them deeper inside the cave, like so:

(Feel free to disagree with me / discuss this. This is just my opinion.)


----------



## Knightfall

Light is definitely an issue.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wait, @Neurotic  is right, further up is better.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

We can set up lanterns, plus other magical light sources if need-be. They will see it when they approach, but that can't really be helped.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wait, @Neurotic  is right, further up is better.
> 
> View attachment 138734



Reminder: Those deep depressions are a 100 feet down!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If Phar is a 9th level caster (which he should be, Elf Paragon 3 gives +2 Wizard levels) he can get 9 people with haste, as long as they're within 30' of each other; so we can group up before battle, get the haste, then move into positions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Ok, I'm confused. What counts as a depression? I'm not very familiar with all these mapping symbols. Can you make a graphical legend? Otherwise, I'm lost.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> We can set up lanterns, plus other magical light sources if need-be. They will see it when they approach, but that can't really be helped.



The villagers who helped make and move the palisades did bring torches with them to use, but took most of their torches back with them once finished. They did bring a free standing sconce that is balance on three metal legs and left it for the defenders to use.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Ok, I'm confused. What counts as a depression? I'm not very familiar with all these mapping symbols. Can you make a graphical legend? Otherwise, I'm lost.



Here's the map again with a key. I hope this helps.


----------



## Knightfall

Dang, it should say 1 square not hex. Heh.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall So those thin, little charcoal lines are actually 100 ft deep crevices?


----------



## Knightfall

For the elevations, the direction with the hashmarks is down.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Oh wait, I see; that's the edge, that drops 100 ft to dense rubble!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall So those thin, little charcoal lines are actually 100 ft deep crevices?



Yes.

Except for the one that rises up on the left side of the cave. That elevated area near the cave's entrance with the large fungal area is only 40 feet high.

There really isn't a way to mark it as being deeper using the program. It's an abstraction.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Oh wait, I see; that's the edge, that drops 100 ft to dense rubble!



Correct.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, now that I understand the map better, I propose this arrangement. Thoughts? Agree? Disagree? (Waiting for party input...)


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I have phone therapy appointment today at 3:30 P.M. MST, so I'll likely be away from my computer for the next few hours. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Neurotic

@Tellerian Hawke I'd avoid any setup where they can avoid the block fully either by climbing above us or running under us.

On the other hand, once they go down zhey cannot avoid spike stones anymore ")


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

How can they do that? Do they have spider climb?


----------



## Neurotic

Intelligent undead, flyers, zombie ladders, spells...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

We need someone to just hack up the sheer number of undead and that would be Quinn. I would like the +2 amulet, and leave the shield and +3 amulet to two others. I just got done with dinner and catching up on all of this. I need to do some exercise.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> @Tellerian Hawke I'd avoid any setup where they can avoid the block fully either by climbing above us or running under us.
> 
> On the other hand, once they go down zhey cannot avoid spike stones anymore ")



Ok so edit a copy of the map like I did, and show us where YOU would put the palisades  Two heads are better than one!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, Alberta is headed into a major heatwave. I don't know how much energy I'm going to have for running the games. A few posts late at night, maybe.









						Edmonton, Alberta 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network
					

Find the most current and reliable 7 day weather forecasts, storm alerts, reports and information for [city] with The Weather Network.



					www.theweathernetwork.com


----------



## Knightfall

For _Qi_, my research seems to say you treat intelligent items as constructs not objects for the purposes of the _identify_ spell, which means the spell won't work on Qi.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Intelligent undead, flyers, zombie ladders, spells...



Ooh, zombie ladders. I hadn't thought of that idea.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Ooh, zombie ladders. I hadn't thought of that idea.



If it makes a difference, the slow, lumbering, can't-move-and-attack-in-the-same-round D&D zombies aren't the fast-moving, driven zombies of moviedom that are capable of building "zombie bridges" by running over their own kind


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Ooh, zombie ladders. I hadn't thought of that idea.



Or zombie athletes...  








I'm not such a tactical person. It seems to me that your positioning of the barricades, @Tellerian Hawke is absolutely fine. We've got the high ground, and that's helping a lot.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If it makes a difference, the slow, lumbering, can't-move-and-attack-in-the-same-round D&D zombies aren't the fast-moving, driven zombies of moviedom that are capable of building "zombie bridges" by running over their own kind



I know. But ghouls are fast. Zombies just need to enable them easy climbing.

My fear is that if we go too deep inside we won't see if they exit out some side passage (although I'm counting that those who are here for hours already scouted around.

We want ghouls to come against us, the PCs, the heroes. So, we leave them a place seemingly easier to go through.

I'll make couple of maps for the discussion after lunch


----------



## Neurotic

Just to have it here it is not as obvious on the RG
Spells prepared specifically for the horde.

Level 0 x6
Amanuensis, Create Water, Detect Magic x3, Purify Food

Level 1 x5
Bless x2, Foundation of Stone, Hide from Undead, Lesser Holy Transformation, Animate Rope (D)

Level 2 x3
Consecrate (cast), Ghosttouch armor, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (D)

Level 3 x3
Holy Storm, Mass Conviction (+3), Downdraft, Stone shape (D)

Level 4 x2
Celestial Brilliance (cast), Recitation, Spike Stones(D)

@Knightfall it seems the most expensive gem we have is 160gp...in one IC post I asked the tabaxi for one gem of suitable value (350gp or diamond 1500gp if available - it can be left behind as permanent boon for the settlement)

350gp version is for this fight only - and Maur would pay for it at some point after the battle


----------



## Neurotic

I prepared three maps as alternatives.

I agree with Tellerian Hawke on his placement too - that is the most straightforward one, and probably easiest for PbP, I just feel it doesn't give us many options beyond "hold the line"
(and @ScottDeWar_jr I very much AM the tactical person and in a face-to-face game where we could prepare in real-time, I'd be the one having miniatures and simulating skirmish charges and such 

#1 puts us (the PCs) in a chokepoint and leaves us with a fallback barricade if/when something goes wrong.
Archers from the sides on the same level so they shoot downwards only against those who fall down into a ravine.

"Caltrop" symbol is spike stones.


Spoiler: Map 1


----------



## Neurotic

#2 is dangerously open, we wait for the horde essentially in the open, behind difficult terrain (and spike stones) - barricades only serve as NPC protection and channeling aid

Archers and spell-slingers can soften the advance or prevent fliers from going too far over us and can semi-freely retreat due to height advantage. This requires some way to quickly get down if the situation requires it ("the ramp" can be just ropes prepared in advance



Spoiler: Map 2


----------



## Neurotic

#3 is more tactical, we leave a narrow passage along the barricades so that anyone going for "the deep end" eats multiple OAs and we can maybe make some shoving tool (such as siege ram, but with wide T up top)

It would be used by 4-6 humans and would push the enemy toward the ravine behind them.
I feel this one is the best because PCs can take the point (and enemy spells), we can also cast from fairly good cover) and fight more or less 1-on-1. In addition we limit the troll to a single position NW of the barricade. (unfortunately, that limits Angus' options too  )


Spoiler: Map 3


----------



## JustinCase

All options seem fine by me, but I think it needs to be said that the pallisades can be broken. Particularly by the troll. So their positions will help at first, but I think they won't last long.

Either way, I assume Caerth's _snare _and _spike growth_ spells have been placed in front of the pallisades for maximum effect. Perhaps _snare _can be cast to the side for when an enemy inevitably tries to get around the blockade?  

_Flaming sphere_ is a fun burning bowling ball (although without the force) for hindering the front attacker, thereby blocking the way for the rest of the group.  



Spoiler: effects



*Snare*:

Level:Rgr 2, Drd 3Components:V, S, DFCasting Time:3 roundsRange:TouchTarget:Touched nonmagical circle of vine, rope, or thong with a 2 ft. diameter + 2 ft./levelDuration:Until triggered or brokenSaving Throw:NoneSpell Resistance:No
This spell enables you to make a snare that functions as a magic trap. The snare can be made from any supple vine, a thong, or a rope. When you cast snare upon it, the cordlike object blends with its surroundings (Search DC 23 for a character with the trapfinding ability to locate). One end of the snare is tied in a loop that contracts around one or more of the limbs of any creature stepping inside the circle.
If a strong and supple tree is nearby, the snare can be fastened to it. The spell causes the tree to bend and then straighten when the loop is triggered, dealing 1d6 points of damage to the creature trapped and lifting it off the ground by the trapped limb or limbs. If no such tree is available, the cordlike object tightens around the creature, dealing no damage but causing it to be entangled.
The snare is magical. To escape, a trapped creature must make a DC 23 Escape Artist check or a DC 23 Strength check that is a full-round action. The snare has AC 7 and 5 hit points. A successful escape from the snare breaks the loop and ends the spell.

(Note from JustinCase: It seems the snare spell does not specify a maximum size of a creature caught in it, so it can potentially take out that troll for a round or two.  )

*Spike Growth*:

Level:Drd 3, Rgr 2Components:V, S, DFCasting Time:1 standard actionRange:Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)Area:One 20-ft. square/levelDuration:1 hour/level (D)Saving Throw:Reflex partialSpell Resistance:Yes
Any ground-covering vegetation in the spell’s area becomes very hard and sharply pointed without changing its appearance.
In areas of bare earth, roots and rootlets act in the same way. Typically, spike growth can be cast in any outdoor setting except open water, ice, heavy snow, sandy desert, or bare stone. Any creature moving on foot into or through the spell’s area takes 1d4 points of piercing damage for each 5 feet of movement through the spiked area.
Any creature that takes damage from this spell must also succeed on a Reflex save or suffer injuries to its feet and legs that slow its land speed by one-half. This speed penalty lasts for 24 hours or until the injured creature receives a cure spell (which also restores lost hit points). Another character can remove the penalty by taking 10 minutes to dress the injuries and succeeding on a Heal check against the spell’s save DC.
Spike growth can’t be disabled with the Disable Device skill.
_Note:_ Magic traps such as spike growth are hard to detect. A rogue (only) can use the Search skill to find a spike growth. The DC is 25 + spell level, or DC 28 for spike growth (or DC 27 for spike growth cast by a ranger).

(Note from JustinCase: This spell severy reduces the speed of many opponents, especially the zombies. That helps a lot in spreading the wave of attackers to a more manageable flow.)

*Flaming Sphere*:

Level:Drd 2, Sor/Wiz 2Components:V, S, M/DFCasting Time:1 standard actionRange:Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)Effect:5-ft.-diameter sphereDuration:1 round/levelSaving Throw:Reflex negatesSpell Resistance:Yes
A burning globe of fire rolls in whichever direction you point and burns those it strikes. It moves 30 feet per round. As part of this movement, it can ascend or jump up to 30 feet to strike a target. If it enters a space with a creature, it stops moving for the round and deals 2d6 points of fire damage to that creature, though a successful Reflex save negates that damage. A flaming sphere rolls over barriers less than 4 feet tall. It ignites flammable substances it touches and illuminates the same area as a torch would.
The sphere moves as long as you actively direct it (a move action for you); otherwise, it merely stays at rest and burns. It can be extinguished by any means that would put out a normal fire of its size. The surface of the sphere has a spongy, yielding consistency and so does not cause damage except by its flame. It cannot push aside unwilling creatures or batter down large obstacles. A flaming sphere winks out if it exceeds the spell’s range.
Arcane Material Component: A bit of tallow, a pinch of brimstone, and a dusting of powdered iron.



Furthermore, Caerth has the _master air_ spell, which allows him to fly (good) and attack the eagle's rider up close if needed (and of course wild shape). _Mass snake's swiftness_ allows all allies within a 20 feet radius (range is 190 feet for casting) to make a single attack on Caerth's turn, which can really help (NPC) archers with an additional volley.

I'll cast _magic fang_ on Screech when the enemy is in sight (but not yet within reach), because that only lasts 9 minutes. _Entangle_ likewise only lasts 9 minutes, but it would be too much to cast all that before the actual battle, I presume. _Giant's wrath_, however, makes the three pebbles I picked up earlier magical, and throwing them (a ranged touch attack) transforms them into giant boulders. Seems like a good start for battle. 

My spell list:
Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, spike growth, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): dispel magic, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph


----------



## Scotley

I would favor 1 or 3, but really all could work for us. Phar can throw up a wall of fire if we need to change the layout of the field after things start. He will also summon a celestial giant eagle early in the battle to reduce the danger of flying enemies which we know are coming. He has a wand of web with a lot of charges which he can use to slow the enemy as well.


----------



## Scotley

Illusion is not one of Phar's schools. He can cast a 8th level, 6 plus two from paragon. So I can haste up a group of 8. We want to do all 8 I should think. As for light, can we set some of the troops to gathering firewood for some bonfires? Not only will they add light, but terrain control and it will give them something to do to keep their minds of the hoard of undead soon to decent on them.


----------



## Neurotic

Web for fliers since we have cavern with stalactites. Put one in front of anathema eagle and watch him plummet


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall it seems the most expensive gem we have is 160gp...in one IC post I asked the tabaxi for one gem of suitable value (350gp or diamond 1500gp if available - it can be left behind as permanent boon for the settlement)
> 
> 350gp version is for this fight only - and Maur would pay for it at some point after the battle



There definitely isn't a gem worth 1500 gp in Carnell. The only person in the village who could own such a valuable gem would be Lady Carnell, and she doesn't have anything of that value. The community has a 200 gp limit and 4,100 gp in assets, which I've gone way past for the magic items Lady Pendour just gave the PCs.

However, I will say that there is one, and only one, gem worth 350 gp and that there aren't any more magical resources available to the PCs beyond what they already have. No cure potions. Nothing. The well has run dry.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> #1 puts us (the PCs) in a chokepoint and leaves us with a fallback barricade if/when something goes wrong.
> Archers from the sides on the same level so they shoot downwards only against those who fall down into a ravine.



Reminder that those ravines are 100 feet deep straight down. It's a shear drop-off not a slope. The bad guys would have to climb, jump or _fly_ down into those areas.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I decided that I'm going to need to see more of the area at the top of the map based on your guys tactics, but the new map in the spoiler below is as much I'm going add.



Spoiler


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, at this point, I want Initiative rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Will Angus have had any inkling that the horde was coming before initiative is required? i.e., would he have had time (a round or two?) to cast his *Protection From Elements (Sonic)* spell?


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Checks for PCs Allies*
Key Individuals
Aureus - Initiative: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Wieland Bowen: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18
Lady Elisabeth Pendour - Initiative: 1D20 = [15] = 15
Meridith Bowen - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
Syndra Stormraven - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13
Henry Hawtrey - Initiative: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
Sir Ghal Ebal - Initiative: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11

These NPCs will attack on their own and will not hold back. They will work alongside the PCs as best to their abilities. Sir Ghal goes out of his way to stay close to Lady Pendour.

Backup/Support
Scarborax - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22
Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
Ailward Stepney - Initiative: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
Samantha Willowchild - Initiative: 1D20-1 = [11]-1 = 10
Temperance Redding - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
Elle Redding - Initiative: 1D20 = [3] = 3

These back characters will not engage in melee until ordered to do so by Sir Ghal or Lady Pendour. They will cast spells as required. Benedict and Eleanor work as a team. She uses her bardic music and he protects her with his bow. The Galas of Inanna watch Lady Pendour's back but will not enter into melee unless Lady Pendour does first. Ailward only takes orders from primarily Sir Ghal or, maybe, Sir Quinn.

BTW, the time for having Ailward cast _identify_ spells is noww over. The PCs are at the cavern and Ailward has three 1st-level spell slots left that he's going to use in the fight. He will cast magic missile three times and then wait for one of the two knights to order him to attack.

Any magical gear not yet identified was left behind in Carnell at the smithy.

The Militia
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2] - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Militia Fighters [x4] - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Militia Soldiers - Initiative: 1D20 = [1] = 1

Wow, those are some sucky rolls for the members of the militia. Oh well, they're not the best warriors available to help in this fight, so the defenders will have to make do.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Will Angus have had any inkling that the horde was coming before initiative is required? i.e., would he have had time (a round or two?) to cast his *Protection From Elements (Sonic)* spell?



Yes, everyone will *hear* them coming! The horde isn't being stealthy.

The PCs, and only the PCs, have a chance to gain one round of surprise against the horde.


----------



## Neurotic

What is the final layout?
Scotley daid 1 or 3. 

I'm for #3.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to add a new post soon that will introduce the scene.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus will choose *Protection from Energy (Sonic)*; Duration 80 minutes (800 rounds) / Absorbs 96 pts. damage. He will cast it as soon as the enemy is within close proximity. (Before combat starts.) 

Angus' initiative roll: 16.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attack of the Zombies*


----------



## Knightfall

Just showing where the zombies are once the PCs are finally set.


----------



## Knightfall

Zombies [x24] - Initiative: 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Rolls for the Horde*


Spoiler: DM ONLY!



*First Round*
First Rank
Undead Cave Wolftroll - Initiative: 1D20+4 = [4]+5 = 8
Ghasts [x5] - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4

*Second Round*
Second Rank
Fiendish Half-Dragon (White) Ghast - Initiative: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
Ghasts [x5] - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Ghouls [x12] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4

In the Air
Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Rook-Harpies [x8] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18

*Third Round*
"Lord" Tarrak and his Acolytes
Senior Acolytes of Malotch - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
Tarrak: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Galzadar the Fallen - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

*Reminder* that after the first 20 to 30 feet, the cave slopes down, which means movement is hampered (cut in half). Movement is normal on the elevated part of the cave, which is 40 feet above the floor of the cave at the entrance. It is sloped, but only slightly (1 ft. per 5 feet), back towards the entrance of the cave.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase  Phar, don't forget to cast *Haste* on all of the PCs, plus as many of the major NPCs as you can. (I'm guessing 8?) Preferably PRE-start-of-combat 

Angus could really use an extra melee attack at his highest bonus. Dual-wielding is a crap-shoot for him until he gains another level, lol


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth: 22
Scarborax (sorcerer): 22
Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn (ranger and bard): 21
Phar: 20
Aureus: 20 (readies her bow to fire)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 19
Wieland: 18
Angus: 16
Lady Pendour: 15
Meridith: 14
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x24]: 12 (move forward 15 ft.)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (delays to match Lady Pendour)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (delays to match Lady Pendour)
Militia Fighters [x4]: 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1


----------



## Knightfall

Lunch time!


----------



## Scotley

initiative: 1D20+3  = [17]+3 = 20


----------



## Scotley

For the haste I'm thinking the 6 PC's and Syndra and maybe Henry the Rogue? Anybody got a better choice? Does honor require the lady be included?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Either Henry, Sir Ghal, or Lady P, all are excellent choices.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Whoops, sorry I got the username mixed up  JustinCase is Maur, isn't he? LOL


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Whoops, sorry I got the username mixed up  JustinCase is Maur, isn't he? LOL






Yeah sometimes I mix up people too. But that’s what happens if you play a noblewoman like Lady Pendour. 

Initiative Caerth: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22

Not sure how much I can post in the weekend, but my first casting will be Magic Fang on Screech, followed by Giant’s Wrath on the next turn.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

LOL I just remembered that Neurotic was Maur, which means you're playing Caerth  Aw come on, I know Lady P is an NPC!!  The problem is, I need a picture gallery to orient myself. It's easier when you're playing in person, at a table. But keeping track on a blind forum? Different story


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> LOL I just remembered that Neurotic was Maur, which means you're playing Caerth  Aw come on, I know Lady P is an NPC!!  The problem is, I need a picture gallery to orient myself. It's easier when you're playing in person, at a table. But keeping track on a blind forum? Different story




Haha, and Caerth and Tuck are very different characters, so no luck trying to match those mentally!

Well, so are Maur and Akos, actually. Angus and Big Tim are at least similar in that they are both big honourable fighters.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

JustinCase said:


> Well, so are Maur and Akos, actually. Angus and Big Tim are at least similar in that they are both big honourable fighters.



Yeah, I play Big Tim kind of like The Hulk (think: the scene in the first Avengers movie, where he meets Loki in battle, lol ) but with the sense of duty and honor that Captain America has.

I play Angus like the Scottish version of the mad Irishman in Braveheart. ("It's MY ISLAND!")


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

For some reason, it's easy for me to remember that you are Tuck and that Neurotic is Loremaster Akos. I guess it's because I've been playing that game longer than this one.


----------



## Knightfall

Did you guys figure out where you're going to place the palisades?

I'm going put them on the maps for @Neurotic's #3 suggestion, for now.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Are any of the NPCs going to buff the party before the battle?
Are any of the remaining PCs going to buff the party before the battle?
We're going to need every bit of advantage we can get to win this.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Guys! comon! I'm at work while you mice do play!!!

initiatve rolled and first round rolled.  I included the haste

I vote for #3 map.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I've only been responding in-between batches of cataloging  I have gotten a lot of work done today!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have been puttering around all day, so I left early. I am home now, but headed to the pool


----------



## Scotley

Updated my original post to include Sir Ghal and Syndra in the casting of haste along with the six PC's.


----------



## Knightfall

*Surprise Round* (PCs Only)
Caerth: 22
Phar: 20
Aureus: 20 (fires from her composite longbow)
Angus: 16
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12

*Round One*
Caerth: 22
Scarborax (sorcerer): 22
Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn (ranger and bard): 21
Phar: 20
Aureus: 20
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 19
Wieland: 18
Angus: 16
Lady Pendour: 15
Meridith: 14
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x24]: 12 (move forward 15 ft.)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (delays to match Lady Pendour)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (delays to match Lady Pendour)
Militia Fighters [x4]: 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Are any of the NPCs going to buff the party before the battle?
> Are any of the remaining PCs going to buff the party before the battle?
> We're going to need every bit of advantage we can get to win this.



I cast long-term buffs, 1/round is not worth it before the combat starts.
Bless should come from one of the lesser priests, I may need my spell slots

In short:
you get +3 all saves (morale bonus, so careful there)
the undead have -1 to hit, DAMAGE, and SAVES within 30'
undead take 1d6 damage PER ROUND once I uncover the gem within 35'

Maur could use charisma bonus for extra smite precision and stronger turning!!


----------



## Knightfall

Working on placing the NPCs on the map with the PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Woohoo! Three of the books I ordered just arrived!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic I think one of the treasures we have is a potion of *Eagle's Splendor* is it not? Can @Knightfall confirm?


----------



## Knightfall

Show my placement of everyone before writing any labels on the map...


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Neurotic I think one of the treasures we have is a potion of *Eagle's Splendor* is it not? Can @Knightfall confirm?



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Are any of the NPCs going to buff the party before the battle?
> Are any of the remaining PCs going to buff the party before the battle?
> We're going to need every bit of advantage we can get to win this.



I'm going to rule that any single spell that lasts only minutes can be cast by the PCs before round one. Of course, anything that lasts hours can be cast before that.

Eleanor, the bard, will begin singing on her turn and will keep singing, as long as she doesn't come under direct attack. Her husband will not leave her side. Eleanor's token is the one with the woman in red with a book.

The other spellcasting NPCs won't cast any spells until round one begins. Those that beat the zombies' initiative can choose to buff any nearby NPCs. So, for example, Ailward could buff himself Scarborax or the two soldiers next to him, but would more likely hold his spells until Sir Ghal calls upon him or he is threatened directly. his only buff spell is Resistance.

The NPC spellcasters can help but they are nowhere near as powerful as the PCs. Most of them only have cantrips/orisons and 1st-level spells. Scarborax only knows one 2nd-level spell called Body of the Sun. He can cast a 1st-level spell known as Benign Transposition. His best attack spells are Disrupt Undead and Blades of Fire.

Syndra will cast _barkskin_ on Benedict Stevyn who is protecting his wife, the bard. After that, she only has one other 2nd-level spell, Delay Poison. While she was not expecting to fight in a huge battle, she does have Guidance and Cure Light Wounds prepared. As well, she has a spell called Hawkeye prepared, but she uses it only when she knows she's going to throw her shortspear.

The two Galas of Inanna will only use their buff spells for themselves or Lady Pendour even if she orders them to use those spells on another character. They feel their duty is to Lord Pendour's wishes before Lady Pendour's or the PCs. They will not leave her side, and if the fight goes badly, they will try to force her to retreat. If she refuses, they will fight to the death to protect her.


----------



## Knightfall

If any of you feel you'd rather have your character's standing somewhere else, let me know.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up first. Which spells have you already cast before the round began?


----------



## Knightfall

Since Scarborax is near the back of the pack, he will hold off on casting any spells and he will not move forward.


----------



## Knightfall

The bard, Eleanor Stevyn, uses her Bardic Music to _inspire courage_. Any allies who can hear her sing gain a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and damage rolls.

Will the morale bonus from Maur be for everyone or only for those within a specific range of him. There is a lot of information and I've lost track a bit.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Updated my original post to include Sir Ghal and Syndra in the casting of haste along with the six PC's.



So, including Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

*DM's Note:* The stalagmites provide cover (+4 to AC, +2 to Reflex saves that originate or burst out from a point on the other side)


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I need to take a snooze for a while. I'll check back in later in the evening when its a bit cooler.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Which of the IMPORTANT NPCs could use a shield? Angus is considering foregoing the use of his shield, in favor of the extra STR bonus. (Without the shield, his AC including Haste would be 22. With the shield, he has 26.) But if he doesn't believe the shield will make enough of a difference, he will go ahead and retain it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Which of the IMPORTANT NPCs could use a shield? Angus is considering foregoing the use of his shield, in favor of the extra STR bonus. (Without the shield, his AC including Haste would be 22. With the shield, he has 26.) But if he doesn't believe the shield will make enough of a difference, he will go ahead and retain it.



Sir Ghal doesn't use a shield, as he must fight two-handed with his bastard sword.

Lady Pendour isn't strong enough to use a shield. Even her magical chain shirt makes her encumbered to a medium load.

Wieland's shield is a magical ironwood shield, so he's good. Meridith will be staying out of melee and using her magical bow.

Henry Hawtrey doesn't have a shield and could use Angus's shield.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, Angus will let Henry use the shield. It will give him 3 pts. of AC, or 4, if he has shield spec.

Angus 2-hand config w/ Haste:

AC: 22 (Touch: AC 13)
To-Hit: +11 / +11
Dam: 2d6+9 (Avg. 16 damage)

Saves:
+3 Morale to all saves
+1 Dodge to Reflex

TOTAL SAVES:
Fort +11 / Reflex +13 / Will +10

THESE STATS ARE BEFORE BARD SONG AND OTHER BUFFS.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, Angus will let Henry use the shield. It will give him 3 pts. of AC, or 4, if he has shield spec.



Dang it! I forgot that as a wilderness rogue, Henry can't use a heavy shield.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, Angus could loan it to Samantha Willowchild, one of the Galas of Inanna. While she already has a heavy steel shield, it is mundane. I don't foresee her using the shield's special ability unless the undead somehow find their way to Lady Pendour.

He could loan it to one of the militia soldiers (War3) or warriors (War1). They only have light wooden shields but are at the back of the rank of allies.

The militia fighters (both human and dwarf) already have heavy steel shields.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, then he will give it to Samantha. I will change the post.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Maur is using the _+2 heavy steel shield_, right? I'm assuming that he's also using the potion of _eagle's splendor_ given to the PCs by Lady Pendour.

I'm assuming that Phar has the arcane scroll (CL 5) with _magic circle against chaos_ and _slow_ on it.

As a divine bard, Aureus could use either of the divine scrolls, although I'm assuming the Maur would want the powerful divine scroll (CL 15) with him. (Reminder: That scroll has _cloak of chaos_, _mass cat's grace_, and _symbol of stunning_ on it.) As an alternative, the less powerful scroll (CL 1) with _magic weapon_ on it be given to Meridith Syndra, or one of the two Galas of Inanna.

Which of the PCs are using these items: _+2 heavy crossbow_, _amulet of natural armor +3_, the _ring of mind shielding_, potion of _barkskin_ +2, and _staff of defense_?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, then he will give it to Samantha. I will change the post.



Okay, I'll update her stats.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If there are no objections, Angus will take the +3 amulet (Giving him an adjusted AC of 23) and put his +2 amulet into the pile.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, forgot to add the initiative count for the surprise round that the PCs get.


----------



## Neurotic

Ummm...I would remove all defenders from the narrow point and move them behind barricades. The idea is we let zombies in and push them down or simply kill them as they go one by one (opportunity attack)

Also, amassing everyone like that when we expect multiple casters is a no no. We are now vulnerable ti simple alchemist fires...

I'd move support back about 20'. After the attack starts they fill the gaps if any appear.

Maur shouts something along thise lines to sir Ghal and lady Pandour, but already he is resigned. Even the best plans rarely survive contact with the enemy.


@Knightfall, morale bonus is for everyone who was within 20 feet of Maur at the time of casting. And he worked on including most of them when speeches were held 

Bard to within 60 of the furthest ally (Maur). She absolutely doesn't need to bw first line.

Maur gives his darkwood light shield +1 to lady Pendour (+2 AC, extra light shield)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn is not using the heavy shield I first grabbed, but will use the +2 amulet and I will change my copy of him to show that. I am keeping track of him on Mythweaver's character sheets.

so now there is a +2 heavy shield in the stack


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ummm...I would remove all defenders from the narrow point and move them behind barricades. The idea is we let zombies in and push them down or simply kill them as they go one by one (opportunity attack)
> 
> Also, amassing everyone like that when we expect multiple casters is a no no. We are now vulnerable ti simple alchemist fires...
> 
> I'd move support back about 20'. After the attack starts they fill the gaps if any appear.
> 
> Maur shouts something along thise lines to sir Ghal and lady Pandour, but already he is resigned. Even the best plans rarely survive contact with the enemy.



Okay, so I've moved a lot of the characters around. The places I've put them are now finalized. The PCs can only control so much on the battlefield. Note that I've flipped Caerth and Maur's position, so that any foes that make it into the narrow point will also have to deal with Maur's hammer.

I'm assuming the palisades are supposed to be design to be low enough for the PCs and NPCs to be able to fire ranged weapons over them. Thus, they provide the same cover as the rock formations, but can be ducked behind for full cover as a Swift Action.

The 10-foot palisades have the following stats: *AC 4; Hardness 5; 48 hp; Break DC 20.*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur gives his darkwood light shield +1 to lady Pendour (+2 AC, extra light shield)



I've updated Lady Pendour's stats accordingly.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall, morale bonus is for everyone who was within 20 feet of Maur at the time of casting. And he worked on including most of them when speeches were held



I'm going to say that Maur got all these characters in the 20 ft. range: Angus, Aureus, Caerth, himself (of course), Phar, and Quinn; Lady Pendour and Sir Ghal; Ailward Stepney, Henry Hawtrey, Meridith, Scarborax, Syndra, and Wieland; Elle Redding and Samantha Willowchild (the Galas of Inanna); Zephora Chyrche (one of the 1st-level militia fighters who is now using Gala Willowchild's shield), and the two Dwarven Militia Fighters who listened intently to Maur.   



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Bard to within 60 of the furthest ally (Maur). She absolutely doesn't need to bw first line.



She's going to be standing closer to Lady Pendour than the PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Finalized battle map for round one...


----------



## Knightfall

*Regarding NPCs*
Okay, _Haste_ for Aureus, Sir Ghal, and Syndra.

_Mass Conviction_ for all but Temperance Redding, three of the militia fighters, and the three militia warriors.

_Inspire Courage_ (+1) for all those who can hear Eleanor Stevyn singing. I don't see a range limit for that ability in the PHB or a correction in the errata. I'm assuming that the +1 morale bonus on saves against charm and fear effects might be superseded by Maur's _Mass Conviction_, but all the NPCs (and the PCs, of course) still gain the +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> *Surprise Round* (PCs Only)
> Caerth: 22
> Phar: 20
> Aureus: 20 (fires from her composite longbow)
> Angus: 16
> Quinn: 12
> Maur: 12
> 
> *Round One*
> Caerth: 22
> Scarborax (sorcerer): 22
> Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn (ranger and bard): 21
> Phar: 20
> Aureus: 20
> Ailward Stepney (cohort): 19
> Wieland: 18
> Angus: 16
> Lady Pendour: 15
> Meridith: 14
> Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
> Quinn: 12
> Maur: 12
> Acolyte Zombies [x24]: 12 (move forward 15 ft.)
> Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
> Sir Ghal: 11
> Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (delays to match Lady Pendour)
> Temperance Redding (fighter): 8
> Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
> Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (delays to match Lady Pendour)
> Militia Fighters [x4]: 2
> Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1



So, is all of the buffing happening during the surprise round?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> all the NPCs (and the PCs, of course) still gain the +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.



Maur has heroism up from the temple meditation that is also morale so he doesn't benefit.

Conviction supercedes save bonus, +3 vs +2


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So, is all of the buffing happening during the surprise round?



Maur cast earlier with longer duration, he has nothing special for the surprise I think...he will ready downdraft in case flyers try to go over them


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Those fools are in for a surprise if they try to hover over my 7'4" Centaur with a +22 Jump Skill


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So, is all of the buffing happening during the surprise round?



I excepted most of the buffing to happen either before the surprise began with the option to cast other spells in that round or in the case of those without spells, to attack with a ranged weapon.



JustinCase said:


> Not sure how much I can post in the weekend, but my first casting will be Magic Fang on Screech, followed by Giant’s Wrath on the next turn.



So, for Caerth, he casts Magic Fang on Screech in the surprise round and Giant's Wrath at the beginning of Round One.

@Scotley: While Phar is next in the order, it really doesn't matter for the surprise round, IMO. It only matters if you have Phar cast a buff spell on Maur and @Neurotic then chose to have him attack. He's already decided on another spell. (I must look up what _Downdraft_ does but I feeling I'm going to like it. Heh.)

Phar could fireball the zombies, but he'd have to angle it away from the stalagmite that sits 20 feet beyond the palisade he and Maur are behind. Still, he could roast a bunch of them. Heh.

After Phar, Aureus is going to take a single shot at one of the zombies with her bow (standard action). It's 65 feet away, so well within ranger of her magical composite longbow.

Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow: 1D20+14 = [18]+14 = 32
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9 (hit)

I'm assuming Aureus's arrow fired from a magical bow bypassed the zombie's DR, but I want to doublecheck.

A quick reminder about Damage Reduction.


> *Some monsters are vulnerable to piercing, bludgeoning, or slashing damage (Ex).
> 
> DM's Note:* _(Maur knows that zombies are vulnerable to slashing weapons. This is based on the Knowledge [religion] roll that Neurotic made earlier. Sorry I didn't get back to you until now. Maur has a very good understanding of most of the strengths and weaknesses of ghouls, ghasts, and zombies.)_
> 
> *Some monsters are vulnerable to certain materials, such as alchemical silver (Su), adamantine (Ex), or cold-forged iron (Su). Attacks from weapons that are not made of the correct material have their damage reduced, even if the weapon has an enhancement bonus.*
> 
> _That last part is key._




@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up right after Aureus. He has take a single standard action, but I'm assuming he's already cast the bonus spell from the shrine.

@ScottDeWar_jr, did Quinn visit the shrine at all?


----------



## Knightfall

I remember that Neurotic cast _Hide from Undead_ on Lady Pendour. Did any of the other PCs cast a buff/protection spell on her (besides Maur's _Mass Conviction_ spell)?


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post some replies to the IC thread a bit later. It is way too hot right now in my apartment: 29.4°C / 84.9°F.   

I need to shut down my PC for a while and go lie down before I fall over. Bu first, more water. Hydrate!


----------



## Knightfall

At least I'm not outsider where it feels like 35°C / 95°F. 

how is it where you guys are? Everyone doing okay?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> @ScottDeWar_jr, did Quinn visit the shrine at all?



I never had a chance. I figured he was busy with preperations and looking into the monks and magic items.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So, for inspiration, I just watched "return of  the Magnificent 7"


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I'm going to say that any PC that needs arrows was able to get up to 40 more than they had previously. All of the NPCs with bows or crossbow have 20 arrows or bolts, but Aureus has 40 arrows.


----------



## Knightfall

Done for the night. I'll be heading to bed soon.


----------



## Neurotic

South-east Europe is at the (hopefully tail-end) of the heat wave, we're living between 35 and 38C for the last week. In the appartment it is around 28 with air conditioner running essentially full time.

As for the downdraft




__





						Downdraft – Spell – D&D Tools
					

Complete list of all D&D spells, rulebooks, feats, classes and more!



					dnd.arkalseif.info
				



it is 20' radius cilinder 100' high that says NOPE to the flyers pushing them down and slamming them for damage (even the save means only they halve the downward movement which will not help within the cave.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Sent you a FB Message.


----------



## Knightfall

Test post.


----------



## Knightfall

Test post, again.

*EDIT:* Damn It EN World! Stop giving me *server error* messages every time I add or edit a post!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am getting that too


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

if you hit post reply and the refresh, that may show what was posted.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> if you hit post reply and the refresh, that may show what was posted.



Yeah, I realized that. It's just very annoying. I made Meta post to let the mods know...









						Server Error Message Keeps Popping Up
					

I just started getting this error this morning every time I add a new post or try to go back and edit a post. The posts and changes still go through but it keeps happening. I logged out and logged back in again and it keeps happening. I haven't tried clearing my cache or browsing history yet...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

It looks like they fixed it.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

testing .. .. .. testing one two three .. .. .. yup.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm trying to figure out who claimed the _+2 heavy steel shield_. @ScottDeWar_jr had said he wanted Quinn to have it, but that both @Neurotic and @Tellerian Hawke had wanted it, but T.H. decided to forgo it to get the _amulet of natural armor +3_. He in turn gives up his amulet of natural armor +2 (to Quinn?).

If I have it right in my head, Maur has the +2 shield, Angus has the +3 amulet, and Quinn gets the +2 amulet. Or did I miss something?

Since Angus is fighting with the silvered bastard sword two handed, he lent his personal shield to the Gala named Samantha.


----------



## Knightfall

I assuming the potion of _eagle's splendor_ went to Maur (logical) but who claimed the _barkskin_ (+2) and _delay poison_ potions? If no one wants the third potion, I'll have Aureus take it and hold on to it for the group.

@JustinCase and @Scotley,
Am I to assume that either Caerth or Phar has the _staff of defense_? (The staff has the full 50 charges, BTW.)

Or you guys could lend it to one of the NPCs for this fight. Since it is sized for a medium character, Scarborax can't use it. Syndra could use it, however. (She normally fights with a mwk shortspear.)


----------



## Neurotic

That is correct, Angus +3, Maur shield and Quinn +2, with my shield given to lady Pandour


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

if no one wants the Heavy +2 shield, Quinn would  not just throw it on the ground, he would hold it until someone wanted it, just in case he fights with cruel justice one handed.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> So, I'm trying to figure out who claimed the _+2 heavy steel shield_. @ScottDeWar_jr had said he wanted Quinn to have it, but that both @Neurotic and @Tellerian Hawke had wanted it, but T.H. decided to forgo it to get the _amulet of natural armor +3_. He in turn gives up his amulet of natural armor +2 (to Quinn?).
> 
> If I have it right in my head, Maur has the +2 shield, Angus has the +3 amulet, and Quinn gets the +2 amulet. Or did I miss something?
> 
> Since Angus is fighting with the silvered bastard sword two handed, he lent his personal shield to the Gala named Samantha.



wait, I did not see this post .. .. .. Ok, this sound right!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus had never wanted the +2 shield, because he would never replace his clan shield. (It has his coat of arms on it, and is his family heirloom item.) He DID get the +3 amulet, however.

And yes, he is foregoing the use of his clan shield for this battle, in favor of more damage. (Samantha is using the shield.)

Stats for Shield, by the way:



Spoiler: Angus' Clan Shield



*Family Heirloom, 3,000 gp. value =* +1 Mithral Heavy Shield of Bashing. (+3 AC, +0 ArmChk, 5% Spell Fail, Considered Light, Weight: 7 Lbs.) Shield bears the differenced arms of the MacKillan clan. Shield Spec: +4 Total AC bonus. Is considered a light weapon for the purposes of two-weapon fighting.
*DAMAGE:* *1d8+6




*



Angus did not get the silvered bastard sword (I thought Quinn was using it?) I have Angus listed as using his clan sword (+1 LARGE Longsword.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall responded to your FB Messages.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus did not get the silvered bastard sword (I thought Quinn was using it?) I have Angus listed as using his clan sword (+1 LARGE Longsword.)



Yes, Quinn is the one who claimed it . I forgot.

Stupid heatwave is baking my brain.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I take empty Gatoraid bottles, fill with filtered water, freeze and take to work to place in front of my fan to cool me off.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Meanwhile, in Texas: it was so hot, that my kid got sun-burned yesterday at a swim party; this morning as I type this: cool, muggy, rainy.

Hence the saying: "Don't like the weather in Texas? Wait a bit, it will change."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Also, I feel that I should explain the co-existence of two opposing conditions: cool AND muggy.

The leftover warmth from yesterday is still radiating up from the ground, mixing with the moist conditions, hence the mugginess. But there's a cool breeze from somewhere (can't tell which direction) that is alleviating the muggy conditions somewhat.

Now that I am back in my poorly-air-conditioned office, with no breeze to help, I have had to turn on my floor fan, in order to replicate the natural breeze, and make conditions in my office more bearable. 

(This is an old, concrete-walled, building from the 1970's, and I am in the very back room, where ventilation is at its weakest, lol.  )


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall For your reference:









*OOC:*



*ANGUS' TEMP STATS (W/O SHIELD, WITH UPGRADED AMULET, AND SHIELD OF FAITH):*
AC: 27 / TOUCH AC: 17
SAVING THROWS: (+3 To All [MORALE], +1 To Reflex [Dodge] )
Fort +11 / Reflex +13 / Will +10
Prot. Vs. Sonic: 96 pts. (800 rnds)
Haste: +1 to attack rolls
Bard: +1 to attack and damage roll
Two-Hand: 2 more pts. dam.
TOTAL ATTACK: +12 / +12
TOTAL DAMAGE: 2d6+9


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> I assuming the potion of _eagle's splendor_ went to Maur (logical) but who claimed the _barkskin_ (+2) and _delay poison_ potions? If no one wants the third potion, I'll have Aureus take it and hold on to it for the group.
> 
> @JustinCase and @Scotley,
> Am I to assume that either Caerth or Phar has the _staff of defense_? (The staff has the full 50 charges, BTW.)
> 
> Or you guys could lend it to one of the NPCs for this fight. Since it is sized for a medium character, Scarborax can't use it. Syndra could use it, however. (She normally fights with a mwk shortspear.)



Caerth needs very little in the way of magic items, but I think that delay poison potion would be suitable for him.

The staff of defense is nice, but I've got too many options already. Phar is welcome to it. (I also assumed we wouldn't be using it, because it's promised to the Lady's daughter.)


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Meanwhile, in Texas: it was so hot, that my kid got sun-burned yesterday at a swim party; this morning as I type this: cool, muggy, rainy.
> 
> Hence the saying: "Don't like the weather in Texas? Wait a bit, it will change."



Here in the Netherlands, it's not that bad. It's been reasonably warm here for the last few days, but that never lasts very long. Yesterday evening the thunderstorm came, and now it's pretty okay. 

So if I understand correctly, these are the bonuses Caerth has:

Haste (+1 attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex {superseded by Conviction}, extra attack when using Full Attack at full BAB, +30ft movement)
Mass Conviction (+3 all saves)
Inspire Courage (+1 attack, +1 damage, +1 saves versus charm and fear {superseded by Conviction})

And for Screech:

Magic Fang (+1 attack, +1 damage)
does an animal companion gain bonuses from Inspire Courage and Mass Conviction, too? Haste specifies you choose the targets, so I guess not that one.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase  Mass Conviction is a MORALE bonus. I believe it stacks with the Haste spell, which grants a DODGE bonus to Reflex saves.  @Knightfall can you confirm this? (This will affect Angus as well; if they don't stack, then his Reflex save will go down by 1 pt.)


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @JustinCase  Mass Conviction is a MORALE bonus. I believe it stacks with the Haste spell, which grants a DODGE bonus to Reflex saves.  @Knightfall can you confirm this? (This will affect Angus as well; if they don't stack, then his Reflex save will go down by 1 pt.)



Bonuses of different types stack


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth needs very little in the way of magic items, but I think that delay poison potion would be suitable for him.
> 
> The staff of defense is nice, but I've got too many options already. Phar is welcome to it. (I also assumed we wouldn't be using it, because it's promised to the Lady's daughter.)



I was going to leave it up to you guys to decide whether or not to use it or not. As far as Lady Pendour is concerned, it now belongs to the PCs. After she finds out that her husband didn't tell her that her daughter is a sorcerer, she's even more determined for the PCs to take it.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Here in the Netherlands, it's not that bad. It's been reasonably warm here for the last few days, but that never lasts very long. Yesterday evening the thunderstorm came, and now it's pretty okay.



That's good to hear. Thunderstorms are awesome!

It's almost 11:30 A.M. and it's already almost 30° C in my apartment and 32° C outside. It's supposed to top out at 39° C this afternoon. The next four days are supposed to be even hotter. Ugh.

And no thunderstorms or rain in the forecast until next Monday. The best chance this week is a 30% POP chance on Friday or Saturday. 0% chance today. 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> So if I understand correctly, these are the bonuses Caerth has:
> 
> Haste (+1 attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex {superseded by Conviction}, extra attack when using Full Attack at full BAB, +30ft movement)
> Mass Conviction (+3 all saves)
> Inspire Courage (+1 attack, +1 damage, +1 saves versus charm and fear {superseded by Conviction})



The save bonus from _Haste_ is a dodge bonus so it does stacks with the morale bonus from _Mass Conviction_. Since the bonus from _Inspire Courage_ is a morale bonus, it doesn't stack with _Mass Conviction_, so you have that right. Everything else looks good.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> And for Screech:
> 
> Magic Fang (+1 attack, +1 damage)
> does an animal companion gain bonuses from Inspire Courage and Mass Conviction, too? Haste specifies you choose the targets, so I guess not that one



I would say both Screech and Featar benefit from _Mass Conviction_, and if they can understand what music is, then they get the benefits of _Inspire Courage_. I'm pretty sure they gain that benefit too. The description doesn't say that those that benefit have to understand the bard's language, just be able to her her sing.

Also, Maur cast _Hide from Undead_ on all the familiars and animal companions, so Featar and Screech have that protection too.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hence the saying: "Don't like the weather in Texas? Wait a bit, it will change."



Albertans often say that too... just not right now.

Still, I did manage to get some good sleep last night and most of this morning, so I'm feeling a little better.

But, Edmonton needs a rogue thunderstorm to hit the city.


----------



## Scotley

So if Phar has the staff here are the spells he can cast on anyone who wants one. Just let me know.

*Defense: *The _staff of defense _is a simple-looking staff that throbs with power when held defensively. It allows use of the following spells:

_Shield _(1 charge)
_Shield of faith _(1 charge)
_Shield other _(1 charge)
_Shield of law _(3 charges)
Strong abjuration; CL 15th; Craft Staff, _shield, shield of faith, shield of law, shield other_, creator must be lawful; Price 58,250 gp.


----------



## Knightfall

I would say there is enough time for the following number of characters (besides Phar) to use it before the zombies appear: 

Number of Characters who can use the Staff of Defense (besides Phar) before the Zombies appear: 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2

So two others could use the staff once with Phar's guidance. Phar can use it multiple times without any difficulty. He had a bit of time to study its abilities and Gangrell had included details on its use including the staff's command words (previous discovered by Lord Ebal).

A quick summary of the Staff of Defense...

_Shield_, of course, is a simple +4 shield bonus, so it won't stack with the bonuses from any of the PC's actual shields. I think it only applies to the person wielding the staff, but I'm not sure.

_Shield of Faith_ cast from the staff provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC (at CL 15th). That bonus won't stack with any other deflection bonuses including the one from _Shield of Law_, as noted below.

Be careful using the _Shield Other_ spell. That could cause Phar some problems if he uses it on too many people. Half of any damage from wounds is transferred to Phar from the warded creature. The spell also gives a +1 deflection bonus to AC and a +1 resistance bonus on saves.

_Shield of Law_ would be great for the PCs. They'd gain a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saves against all attacks, not just those from chaotic creatures. They would gain SR 25 vs. spells cast by chaotic creatures. The spell also blocks possession and mental influence as per protection from chaos. Finally, any chaotic creature that manages to hit a warded creature is slowed.

I will say _Shield of Law_ can't be cast on chaotic characters.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus could use *Shield of Faith* please and thank you


----------



## Scotley

Phar is of course Chaotic Good, so no Law for him. He has a +1 ring of protection, so I think the Shielf of Faith is quite a bit better for the time being and he'll go with that and hit Angus with a Shield of Faith as well. That leaves one more before the dung hits the spinning wind mill first come first serve...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall The box of stats for your reference (Above, Post #1,731) has been updated to reflect the *Shield of Faith*.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar is of course Chaotic Good, so no Law for him. He has a +1 ring of protection, so I think the Shielf of Faith is quite a bit better for the time being and he'll go with that and hit Angus with a Shield of Faith as well. That leaves one more before the dung hits the spinning wind mill first come first serve...



Actually, the restriction is for the # of other people besides Phar who can use the staff... there probably should be a bit of a restriction on how many people Phar can help too, so I'll say he can use the staff 10 times for other characters (as long as the spell can be cast on others by him) before the zombies appear.

EDIT: He can, of course, use it more than once on himself.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, did Maur cast _Spike Stones_ before combat began or is he waiting until the zombies get closer before he casts that spell? And if he did already, where do you want the spikes? Is he placing them at the bottom of the 100-ft. crevasse?


----------



## Neurotic

I didn't, someone (Caerth?) cast one. I'll keep mine in case we need to retreat


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I saw your comment in the IC thread about bare stone. Just an opinion, but for the floor to be completely stone, it would need to be worked stone. Naturally occurring stone is probably a mixture of dirt, gravel, and hard stone. Just sayin' 

*EDIT:* Nevermind; an internet search for cave floors does reveal a prevalence of stony floors. I saw SOME pictures that had mud and gravel, but the majority with stalagmites / stalactites had a bubbly-looking hard stone floor with various discolorations. So your'e spot on.


----------



## Neurotic

@Scotley I would advise hitting the lady with shield of law assuming she is not chaotic. Maur definitely could use one, you can never bu untouchable enough.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

would shield of Law work on a neutral character?


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Actually, the restriction is for the # of other people besides Phar who can use the staff... there probably should be a bit of a restriction on how many people Phar can help too, so I'll say he can use the staff 10 times 5 times for other characters (as long as the spell can be cast on others by him) before the zombies appear.
> 
> EDIT: He can, of course, use it more than once on himself.



@Scotley, cutting it down to 5 times rather than 10. Ten was a bit to excessive considering the time crunch.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

In Nashville Tennessee, as part of the "middle South" 32 C; 46 % humidity; 29.49 " Hg


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> would shield of Law work on a neutral character?



I would say so. Besides, didn't you say that Quinn was starting to have lawful leanings?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Yes, to match Cruel Justice.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> In Nashville Tennessee, as part of the "middle South" 32 C; 46 % humidity; 29.49 " Hg



It's now 30.7 C/87.3 F on the digital clock next to my PC. I thought about lying down but it is *way* worse (oppressive) in my room. I might have to go stay at my mom's house for a few days this week. The house has central air for heating and cooling, but she doesn't have wifi. I could just take my laptop with me and hardwire it, but it's not convenient.

Plus, I don't want to leave my sister alone in this heat. She has to work from home still, and her room is worse than mine.

EDIT: You know what, I need a break from my PC. Time for a long cool/cold shower and a snooze.


----------



## Knightfall

_*And, I accidentally deleted this post when trying to copy the initiative order for round 2. Time to go to bed.*_* -KF*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus has a bow, but he gave his arrows away to people who could make better use of them. He's defending the palisade from all comers; anyone who comes over the top if the palisade will find him waiting.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn is just going to "soften" the front line of zombies with arrows


----------



## Neurotic

Still ready with downdraft.

May change on the second round when zombies come closer and if/when I see ghouls coming.

Also, I'm effectively turning level 10 (+1 due ephod of authority) so low level undead are toast as soon as they get en masse to the barricades


----------



## Neurotic

Cr*p! Xander had invisibility - what if we're already being infiltrated without noticing!?  paranoia!?


----------



## Scotley

Okay, so casting from the staff as you stuggested. Going with Shield and Shield of faith on himself. I think I'll save his spells for when the more serious oppents show and up and just put his bow into use for the Zombies. Post coming shortly.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

does anyone cast cast shield of Law on Quinn?

Oh. Ouch, Scotley. The nefarious 1 on a d 20. ouchy!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> does anyone cast cast shield of Law on Quinn?



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus takes one of the two slots for self-casting _shield_ with the staff. The other will go to Syndra.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus's attacks for Round One...

Aureus - Full Attack with magical longbow (hasted): 1D20+15 = [18]+15 = 33; 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6 (hit)
1D20+15 = [11]+15 = 26; 1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12 (hit)
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19; 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I know zombies can't run but they can still double move, right?

EDIT: Scratch that... single actions only.


----------



## Knightfall

*Query*
Okay, I'm assuming the spikes created by spike growth and stone spikes are considered piercing damage, but are they considered to be magical for the purposes of bypassing DR. Zombies have DR 5/slashing. Personally, I don't think the spikes created would be considered magical, but I'm not sure.

The two spells are considered to be magical traps but does that mean the damage they do bypasses DR? 

More research needed. The Main D&D v.3.5 FAQ was not helpful.


----------



## Knightfall

Male Militia Fighters - Shortbows (wolftroll has cover): 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5

Not even close. One of the fighters has his bowstring snap.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated combat map for the end of round one...


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Caerth: 22
Scarborax (sorcerer): 22 (suggests Lady Pendour retreat)
Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn (ranger and bard): 21 (singing and guarding)
Phar: 20 
Aureus: 20 (full attack with _+3 composite longbow_ [_hasted_]) 
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 19 (will wait until he can see the creature [delays])
Wieland: 18 (moves back towards Lady Pendour to protect her)
Angus: 16
Lady Pendour: 15
Meridith: 14 (will wait until he can see the creature [delays])
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x24]: 12
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (reloads crossbow)
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8
Ghasts [x5]: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Militia Fighters (male) [x2]: 2
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
Militia Fighter (female): 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1



Spoiler: DM ONLY!



*Second Round*
Second Rank
Senior Acolytes of Malotch - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
Ghasts [x5] - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Ghouls [x12] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4

*Fourth Round*
In the Air
Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Rook-Harpies [x8] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18

"Lord" Tarrak and his Allies
Tarrak: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Phreonsheth - Initiative: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
Galzadar the Fallen - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13


----------



## Neurotic

Wasn't Maur up front where Caerth is now?

Hmmm...we need to change positions and droo the thing down...anyone has grease?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Wasn't Maur up front where Caerth is now?
> 
> Hmmm...we need to change positions and droo the thing down...anyone has grease?



Uhm, I actually changed the positions on the map because I assumed Maur would put himself where he could hit zombies around the stalagmite. It seemed logical and I did mention it after I changed the map to not cluster together all the NPCs.

EDIT: Don't worry though. The minute that gem makes an appearance the undead wolftroll is going right after Maur!


----------



## Knightfall

This post: Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [OOC]


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Uhm, I actually changed the positions on the map because I assumed Maur would put himself where he could hit zombies around the stalagmite. It seemed logical and I did mention it after I changed the map to not cluster together all the NPCs.
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry though. The minute that gem makes an appearance the undead wolftroll is going right after Maur!



Free action to open my hand?


----------



## Knightfall

Time for bed. I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Free action to open my hand?



For round two, sure.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Not even close. One of the fighters has his bowstring snap.



Can Quinn toss his bow to the fighter instead of putting it away?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

When Angus rears up on his hind legs, he has a vertical reach of 16 ft. (See chart below.)

He can jump 2 feet without having to roll for it. (DC 16, vs. min roll of 23.)

3 ft. = DC 24 (roll 2 or better)
4 ft. = DC 32 (roll 10 or better)

After thst it gets dicey. But how high is he? If he's 19 ft. or less high, he's mine!


----------



## Neurotic

You forgot weapon length


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

What's the length of a large-sized longsword? 5 ft.? 6 ft.?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Can Quinn toss his bow to the fighter instead of putting it away?



I assume you mean Sir Ghal. He's standing right next to Quinn, so Quinn can hand him the bow. He doesn't have to toss it. Quinn will have to unshoulder and hand him his arrows too. All of that would constitute a free action and a move action.

EDIT: Oh you mean the militia fighter who's bowstring snapped. He is 20 feet away from Quinn up the slope of the cave towards the entrance. The two male militia members are the two tokens now flanking Syndra. Quinn's better off handing his bow to Sir Ghal who doesn't have a ranged weapon other than his throwing axe.

The militia fighter is a 1st-level fighter while Sir Ghal is an 8th-level fighter...


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> After thst it gets dicey. But how high is he? If he's 19 ft. or less high, he's mine!



I noted it on the map. At the narrow point, the ceiling of the cave is 80 feet high. I've put the undead beasty at 70 feet high. Angus isn't jumping that high.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up first for round two.



Spoiler: For JustinCase



Since _spike growth_ won't work on the stone floor of the cave, I'm going to let you change that casting to something else that could help in this fight. Either you can pick a different spell to cast before round one or choose a different spell to memorize entirely and use to the PCs advantage.

Caerth would have looked at the floor and immediately known it wouldn't work.


----------



## Knightfall

Wow, I'm glad I'm not outside right now. It's 37°C / 99°F out there. 

I mean it's still 33°C in my apartment, but that's better than being out in direct sun. Time for some more water.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Do you have one of these? If so, it's time to put it directly behind you, and CRANK IT UP 






This is the one I'm using right now, in my office  It has a STRONG setting that will turn you into an icicle if you're not careful, LOL  But hey, that's what you need, right?


----------



## Knightfall

I have two Dyson fans. One pointed directly at me and the other behind me oscillating.

EDIT: I also have a special Dyson fan in my room that oscillates and can purify the air. I only really use it when I'm trying to sleep. I might need to go lie down for while. I'm too hot to think straight, and I didn't sleep very well last night. It only getting down to around 24 to 25°C at night.

There is now a good chance of thunderstorms on Friday night and next week is looking better with some rain and thunderstorms early in the week.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

They keep telling us t storms are on the way, but its like the cake, ITS A LIE!!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> They keep telling us t storms are on the way, but its like the cake, ITS A LIE!!



I definitely feel baked like a cake.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

33C and feels like 38


----------



## Neurotic

We're cooling down. Yesterday there were clouds behind Medvednica (our mountain "Bearhold" ) and today it is white and blue sky. There was even a mention of the rain


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

The rain is too far north. It missed us.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall From the range of emojis, I take it you much prefer the colder weather, even icy / snowy, extreme cold weather?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, you're up first for round two.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For JustinCase
> 
> 
> 
> Since _spike growth_ won't work on the stone floor of the cave, I'm going to let you change that casting to something else that could help in this fight. Either you can pick a different spell to cast before round one or choose a different spell to memorize entirely and use to the PCs advantage.
> 
> Caerth would have looked at the floor and immediately known it wouldn't work.



I had assumed there were at least some roots or something around. If there isn't, I'll change the 3rd level spell _Spike Growth_ for the 4th level spell _Spike Stones_ instead. It specifically targets rocky ground and stone floors but is otherwise very similar (but dealing more damage).



Spoiler: Description



*Spike Stones*
Transmutation [Earth]​
Level:Drd 4, Earth 4Components:V, S, DFCasting Time:1 standard actionRange:Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)Area:One 20-ft. square/levelDuration:1 hour/level (D)Saving Throw:Reflex partialSpell Resistance:Yes
Rocky ground, stone floors, and similar surfaces shape themselves into long, sharp points that blend into the background.
Spike stones impede progress through an area and deal damage. Any creature moving on foot into or through the spell’s area moves at half speed.
In addition, each creature moving through the area takes 1d8 points of piercing damage for each 5 feet of movement through the spiked area.
Any creature that takes damage from this spell must also succeed on a Reflex save to avoid injuries to its feet and legs. A failed save causes the creature’s speed to be reduced to half normal for 24 hours or until the injured creature receives a cure spell (which also restores lost hit points). Another character can remove the penalty by taking 10 minutes to dress the injuries and succeeding on a Heal check against the spell’s save DC.
Spike stones is a magic trap that can’t be disabled with the Disable Device skill.
_Note:_ Magic traps such as spike stones are hard to detect. A rogue (only) can use the Search skill to find spike stones. The DC is 25 + spell level, or DC 29 for spike stones.



My updated spell list is thus:
Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall From the range of emojis, I take it you much prefer the colder weather, even icy / snowy, extreme cold weather?



Yes. Fall and Winter can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I had assumed there were at least some roots or something around. If there isn't, I'll change the 3rd level spell _Spike Growth_ for the 4th level spell _Spike Stones_ instead. It specifically targets rocky ground and stone floors but is otherwise very similar (but dealing more damage).



I'm fine with that.

I just need to figure out if piercing damage of the spikes will hurt the zombies. That the spikes are considered magical and bypass the zombies' DR 5/slashing. I'm thinking it does, but I want to do a bit more hunting for opinions through official FAQs and online resources.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:
			
		

> "Yes. Fall and Winter can't come soon enough for me."




I feel ya on that one, bro.  My idea of a perfect day is mostly sunny / partly cloudy, high-50's to low 60's Fahrenheit.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

D20SRD.ORG said:
			
		

> "Spike stones is a *magic trap* that can’t be disabled with the Disable Device skill."





			
				D20SRD.ORG said:
			
		

> "The creature takes normal damage from energy attacks (even nonmagical ones), spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities."




The way I read that is, while hand-held weapons (magical or non-magical) need to be slashing to overcome the damage reduction, *spells* affect the creature, regardless. And this is a spell, so the spikes penetrate the DR.
Just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I think I figured it out. Spells like spike stones and spike growth bypass DR because they are spell effects and spells are affected by DR. However, Spell Resistance does apply against those spells, so while the zombies will be damaged, any foe with Spell Resistance has a chance to bypass the spells.

That's interesting, and a little bizarre, but I get how it works now.

Well, so much for my zombies!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Yeah, exactly. If it bypasses DR, then SR applies. If it bypasses SR, then DR applies. That's always how I've run it as well. Good deal.


----------



## Knightfall

There are six zombies that have entered the field of of Caerth's spike stones. I figured He'd start them beyond the palisade he's standing behind. Since he's 9th-level now, he can create nine 20-ft. squares. I have to redo the upper part of the map (and add to it) to show where the spikes are going to be.

This might take a while


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:
			
		

> "Well, so much for my zombies! "




Ya know, it's fine when things like this happen; you plan for a big, epic fight, and the players find a way to even the odds; to me, that lends to the realism, and in some instances, acts as a moment of levity. 



Spoiler: Old D&D War Story



For instance, in my epic game, the party, who were all between 33rd and 42nd level, were in the Abyss, approaching Orcus' fortress. There's this COLOSSAL+ "Abyssal Dragon" (read: Ancient Wyrm Red Dragons = kindergarteners compared to this thing) who's hiding in the LAVA moat. His tactic is to wait until the party approaches, then fly into the air, splashing lava all over the PCs. That's his surprise round. Then, further tactics are to remain airborne, and pelt the PCs with 60d12 breath weapons and various spells. Truly gruesome.

So the party all have fire resistance of some sort, so the lava splash is no big deal. But the breath weapon is still strong enough to intimidate most of the party members. (Only ONE of them had complete fire IMMUNITY.)

So for the first regular round, initiative is rolled, and the mage wins initiative. In fact, all but 1 of the party members beats the dragon's initiative.

So my cousin Dusty (the party leader) and some of the other players decide to take a smoke break. Sly, the one playing the mage, is a non-smoker, so he decides to stay with me at the table. The plan is to go ahead and get his spell out of the way, so that the others can do their actions when the smoke break is over.

So, Sly's character, Sphynx, has an epic spell of his own design: Power Word, Obliterate. The HD limit is 65, and the dragon is only (only...) 60 HD, so he can possibly be affected. The spell had a long range, and the dragon was still well inside it.

Sphynx manages to break the dragon's SR of 50 (pretty easy for a 42 Wizard) but the dragon's saves are SO GOOD, that he beats the DC 48 on a 2 or better on the d20....

...wait for it...

I rolled a 1. 

There it was, the epic battle I had been planning for two weeks, gone with a single spell. I was dumbfounded. It was Smaug all over again. One lucky shot. BAM!

The other guys came back from their smoke break to find the dragon dead. They were SO non-plussed. All of them had been discussing their plans of attacks, and were looking forward to trying out new feats, new magic items recently acquired, etc. Of course, after a few minutes, they started congratulating Sly on his slick use of an epic spell. And a great night of roleplaying still ensued.

But when I look back on it now, I laugh and laugh and laugh. Of course, they still had their hands full with Orcus himself. And the module was GREAT FUN. But I think the thing I loved MOST about that adventure was the sudden dragon death. It's like *Indiana Jones* when he just shoots the swordsman after watching his little display of prowess.

And it's a reminder that even the toughest foes can be defeated, and sometimes, when you least expect it, and by someone you might be tempted to underestimate.  Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

After adjusting my map and the placement of the zombies, nine of the remaining zombies after round one have stumbled into Caerth's _spike stones_. The spell trap destroyed four of them and damaged the other five.

I'm assuming the Reflex save is DC 17 unless Caerth has a active spell or other effect that increases the DC.

Zombies - Reflex saves (DC 17): 1D20-1 = [19]-1 = 18
1D20-1 = [4]-1 = 3
1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13
1D20-1 = [6]-1 = 5
1D20-1 = [15]-1 = 14

One saves and all the others fail.

Four of them have their speed reduced to 15 feet, which is reduced to 5 feet for the difficult terrain.


----------



## Knightfall

The revised map will reflect Maur's darkvision limit.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, I think I figured it out. Spells like spike stones and spike growth bypass DR because they are spell effects and spells are affected by DR. However, Spell Resistance does apply against those spells, so while the zombies will be damaged, any foe with Spell Resistance has a chance to bypass the spells.
> 
> That's interesting, and a little bizarre, but I get how it works now.
> 
> Well, so much for my zombies!



I may be affected by pathfinder rules on this, but zombie has DR slashing. No other qualifiets. No magic. No epic. No nothing. If it isn't slashing it gains its DR regardless of the source.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I may be affected by pathfinder rules on this, but zombie has DR slashing. No other qualifiets. No magic. No epic. No nothing. If it isn't slashing it gains its DR regardless of the source.



I know that's the rule for DR that lists silver, mithral, cold iron, etc. It says that right in the rules. It doesn't say that for slahing, piercing, and bludgeoning, however, which is why I went online and try to find an opinion that I could use as a basis. Everything I read says to treat them as spell effects that aren't restricted by DR.

For creatures with, say, DR/silver, I am going to say that spike stones can't bypass that DR.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

it actually rained!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, I'm glad to get the 1's done rolled and out of the way.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Well, I'm glad to get the 1's done rolled and out of the way.



Okay, so which bow were you using that wasn't Quinn's bow? I'm confused.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map for the beginning of round two...


----------



## Knightfall

Since both Angus and Caerth reacted to the undead wolftroll climbing on the wall, I'm going to say that it is just within the range of their 60 ft.- darkvision. If it was 70 feet up the wall, neither Angus or Caerth would be able to see it. Aureus should not have been able to see it from her position either, but I'm going to gloss over that for now.

(It's too hot for me to rewrite anything.)

Humans can't see it! Since the light from the torch(es) only provide 20 feet of bright illumination and another 20 feet of shadowy illumination, the undead creature is in complete darkness for all the humans. The two human militia fighters were shooting at shadows.

Maur can see all the zombies and the undead wolftroll clearly while the ghasts are just at the very edge of what he can see. Those five ghasts are more like indistinct shadows. Maur can uncover the gem in his hand as a free action on his turn, which will alter the light within the cavern.

I have moved the zombies back to the edge of Caerth's spike stones spells. The zombies that fell were destroyed more by the magical spell than any arrows shot at them.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr 
Note that _Cruel Justice_ can only activate his light while being actively wielded.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, can you please remind me the radius of the gem's light. Does it provide magical light, then regular light, then shadowy illumination?


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, what happens to the boulder after/if it hits the wolftroll?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so which bow were you using that wasn't Quinn's bow? I'm confused.



I swear, I posted Quinn was removing the +3 shield, 40 arrows, and an extra mundane bow from the armory. The edit to that post is completely gone! It should have been on or a bit after 20 June. I remember him noting that it never  hurts to have a back up weapon.

I really did post that!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I see, he cannot at this time see the undead were-trollop


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I see, he cannot at this time see the undead were-trollop



Not until the wolftroll comes down from the wall or Maur uncovers his gem. Then, he'll be able to see it.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I swear, I posted Quinn was removing the +3 shield, 40 arrows, and an extra mundane bow from the armory. The edit to that post is completely gone! It should have been on or a bit after 20 June. I remember him noting that it never  hurts to have a back up weapon.
> 
> I really did post that!



I sort of remember that, but I hadn't remembered the backup bow. No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar can see the wolftroll clearly but not the remaining zombies.

EDIT: BTW, you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two (Revised)*
Caerth: 22 (hits wolftroll with boulder)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 22 (suggests Lady Pendour retreat)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (singing and guarding)
Phar: 20
Aureus: 20 (moves past palisade and shoots at wolftroll [_hasted_])
Senior Acolytes of Malotch [x2]: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
Angus: 16 (holds action)
Lady Pendour: 15 (no action)
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 (moves forward)
Maur: 12
Quinn: 12
Wieland: 12 (delays, moves back towards Lady Pendour) †
Meridith: 12 (delays and shoots bow [misses])
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (delays and casts _magic missile_)
Acolyte Zombies [x24]: 12
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (reloads crossbow)
Sir Ghal: 11 (holds action)
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (casts _light_)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10
Undead Wolftroll: 8 
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8
Ghasts [x5]: 4
Ghasts [x5]: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Ghouls [x12]: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Militia Fighters (male) [x2]: 2
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
Militia Fighter (female): 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1

† Wieland will take Quinn's extra bow to the fighter, as he moves.



Spoiler: DM ONLY!



*Fourth Round*
In the Air
Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Rook-Harpies [x8] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18

"Lord" Tarrak and his Allies
Tarrak: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
Phreonsheth - Initiative: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
Galzadar the Fallen - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, what happens to the boulder after/if it hits the wolftroll?



It doesn't explicitly say, but this phrase: _"If you drop a pebble or give it to another creature, the pebbles' magic dissipates harmlessly"_ suggests it becomes a pebble again. 

Of course, it would be cool if they stayed boulders. Some nice battleground control. But that's your call.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> It doesn't explicitly say, but this phrase: _"If you drop a pebble or give it to another creature, the pebbles' magic dissipates harmlessly"_ suggests it becomes a pebble again.
> 
> Of course, it would be cool if they stayed boulders. Some nice battleground control. But that's your call.



Yeah, Angus will really appreciate dodging of boulders


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> It doesn't explicitly say, but this phrase: _"If you drop a pebble or give it to another creature, the pebbles' magic dissipates harmlessly"_ suggests it becomes a pebble again.
> 
> Of course, it would be cool if they stayed boulders. Some nice battleground control. But that's your call.



Let's just say it mostly dissipates but there will be a bit of small pebble like debris. Not enough to effect combat or hurt anyone.


----------



## Neurotic

Celestial brilliance illuminates and damages 35 feet with additional 35 feet of non-damaging light


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Celestial brilliance illuminates and damages 35 feet with additional 35 feet of non-damaging light



Okay, I looked at _celestial brilliance_ and did some research online. It's considered very broken. Is that why you only have it out to 35 feet? Or does it have to do with the gem you cast it on?

The spell description says it is 60 feet for the damaging light and another 60 feet of shadowy light.

I definitely don't like the 1 day/level. That is insanely powerful. I could see maybe going 1 hour/level (or maybe 2 hours/level) for future castings of the spell. Either that or we keep your 35 feet (or maybe 30 ft.), and I'd say the casting time is longer. At least 1 round.  However, 1 hour would be better for a spell that lasts days. Regardless, It definitely won't be 1 standard action.

I won't worry about it for this combat, but we will use your 35 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

If you'd mentioned it to me before now, I'm sorry, I must have missed it. There has been a lot of conversations going on all at once.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just looked it up; to me, it looks like a spell designed for a heavy-undead-populated area, meant to keep undead at bay while the party rests. To make it balanced, I'd either reduce the duration (which you've discussed) or lower the damage (to 1d4, or 1d6 for light-sensitive undead.) In my opinion, you made the right call, by reducing the duration. If they want to rest in peace (no pun intended) they need to learn the *Rope Trick* spell, lol


----------



## Scotley

I doubt I will have much opportunity to post over the long holiday weekend here. NPC my characters as need to keep things moving along.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I doubt I will have much opportunity to post over the long holiday weekend here. NPC my characters as need to keep things moving along.



Okay, will do. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Knightfall

Last night was rough. It was another uncomfortably hot night and I barely slept. It didn't help that some morons were setting off fireworks at 3:30 A.M. for Canada Day. 

So, it's time to lie down for a while and try to catch up on some sleep, I hope.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Last night was rough. It was another uncomfortably hot night and I barely slept. It didn't help that some morons were setting off fireworks at 3:30 A.M. for Canada Day.
> 
> So, it's time to lie down for a while and try to catch up on some sleep, I hope.



Sorry, I will aim further to the east next time.


----------



## Knightfall

Thunderstorm has rolled in to the Edmonton area. So far, some thunder, lightning, and wind, but no rain. C'mon rain!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map. Note that *only Phar and any other character* with low-light vision can see beyond the shadowy light cast by the gem with Maur's spell on it.


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I looked at _celestial brilliance_ and did some research online. It's considered very broken. Is that why you only have it out to 35 feet? Or does it have to do with the gem you cast it on?
> 
> The spell description says it is 60 feet for the damaging light and another 60 feet of shadowy light.
> 
> I definitely don't like the 1 day/level. That is insanely powerful. I could see maybe going 1 hour/level (or maybe 2 hours/level) for future castings of the spell. Either that or we keep your 35 feet (or maybe 30 ft.), and I'd say the casting time is longer. At least 1 round.  However, 1 hour would be better for a spell that lasts days. Regardless, It definitely won't be 1 standard action.
> 
> I won't worry about it for this combat, but we will use your 35 feet.



We talked about how broken it is (after all, it comes from Book of Exalted Deeds  ) - so the changes were:
1. it consumes the gem
2. the gem needs to be worth at least 50xCL
3. area is CL x 5 feet

Alternate: A diamond of at least 1500gp will NOT be consumed. The rest of the limitations apply - I wrote it down in RG


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Just looked it up; to me, it looks like a spell designed for a heavy-undead-populated area, meant to keep undead at bay while the party rests. To make it balanced, I'd either reduce the duration (which you've discussed) or lower the damage (to 1d4, or 1d6 for light-sensitive undead.) In my opinion, you made the right call, by reducing the duration. If they want to rest in peace (no pun intended) they need to learn the *Rope Trick* spell, lol



At the level you get CB, it is irrelevant for most level-appropriate undead - and zombies are one turn attempt away from ashes anyhow.

In-game, I would put several such gems in bigger cities over the temples and maybe at the entrance (from the inside) so that the guards have a) ready detection mechanism and b) magical light to see by.


----------



## Neurotic

Seven red squares of 20'  anyone moving...good luck


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Seven red squares of 20'  anyone moving...good luck



Okay, Maur cannot see all the foes. His darkvision doesn't allow him to see beyond 90 feet and the light doesn't go beyond 70 feet. While I showed where all the foes are on the map, Maur cannot see all of them! With his darkvision, he can only see up to the first line of ghasts, not anything beyond that, although once Phar points out where the hell hound are located, he can see them more clearly and the ghouls and ghasts closest to them (but not Tarrak).

Only *Phar* can see them all due to his low-light vision. He can give Maur some direction, which was the point of my post, but I want a Knowledge (Dungeoneering) check, at the very least, for Maur to estimate where to place his own spell. (You can use his Stonecunning racial bonus for the roll.) Maur also has the benefit of having come through this cave on his way back to Carnell, so that's another +2 circumstance bonus to your roll.

While you know where Caerth's spike stones are laid out, Maur doesn't have that exact knowledge. Like the bad guys, he can't see them either. Caerth can tell him ahead of time where he's going to place his spell effect, but Maur still has to visualize it. So, please roll the check. While you can suggest a different skill, I think that knowledge skill is the best option and Maur has 1 rank in it.

If another PC with at least one rank in Knowledge (Dungeoneering) is adjacent to Maur at the time of his casting, that character can use Aid Another (DC 10) to improve Maur's odds of success. Looking at the map and the PC sheets, that includes both Angus and Phar.

Phar - Knowledge (Dungeoneering) - Aid Another: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16 (success)

So, that is a +2 from Maur's stonecunning, +2 from Phar, the +2 circumstance bonus, and if @Tellerian Hawke's Aid Another roll is successful, you could have as much as +8 to the roll, but you already have a +6.

The base DC is 20.

If Maur hits that mark, he won't overlap with Caerth's spell. He can reasonably hit all of the mindless undead, the hell hounds, and the two senior acolytes with such a roll. If you manage to roll over 25, then Maur can place the spell effect exactly as you have it laid out. If not, then we roll randomly twice (1d4) as to where Maur puts the two extra squares you've placed beyond Maur's visual range. (I'm not going to worry about the square below the hell hounds unless you want to change its position.)

On a roll of one, Maur gets the monstrous ghast standing next to Tarrak. On a roll of 2, he gets Tarrak. On a roll of 3, he doesn't get any of them. And on a roll of 4, he gets the elf. If the same number comes up more than once, the die is rerolled.

If Maur fails the check by 5 or less, then he overlaps his casting with Caerth's but only by one square. If he fails by 10 or less, the overlap is two squares. The other three 20-ft. squares will be rolled for randomly using the same process, but the roll will be 1d6 and there will be overlap depending on how much the check failed by.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We talked about how broken it is (after all, it comes from Book of Exalted Deeds  ) - so the changes were:
> 1. it consumes the gem
> 2. the gem needs to be worth at least 50xCL
> 3. area is CL x 5 feet
> 
> Alternate: A diamond of at least 1500gp will NOT be consumed. The rest of the limitations apply - I wrote it down in RG



Oh, I believe you. I just don't remember. It's still way too hot and my mind is a little mushy. (Melty?) I'll look at RG to refresh my memory. Again, sorry about my confusion.

While a thunderstorm rolled in last night, it didn't hit my area with full force. There was some thunder and lightning but no rain or cooling wind. It was quite disappointing.


----------



## Knightfall

Oh, and I need you to roll a caster level check. 

EDIT: Three times.


----------



## Neurotic

Doesn't Darkvision include low-light vision? Low light, just at higher level?

Anyhow, here is the roll
Dungeoneering (skill + stone cunning + aid + heroism bonus): 1D20+2+2+2+2 = [13]+2+2+2+2 = 21


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Oh, and I need you to roll a caster level check.



Ah! Insult to his injury! thou are a ghastly cad of a man!


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Oh, and I need you to roll a caster level check.
> 
> EDIT: Three times.



Caster level check: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


Edit: Caster level check: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13


I guess (and hope)only the first goes through SR

Edit edit
Random placement: 1D4 = [3] = 3
1D4 = [3] = 3


----------



## Neurotic

Neurotic said:


> Doesn't Darkvision include low-light vision? Low light, just at higher level?
> 
> Anyhow, here is the roll
> Dungeoneering (skill + stone cunning + aid + heroism bonus): 1D20+2+2+2+2 = [13]+2+2+2+2 = 21



If two more people aid we get to 25


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Doesn't Darkvision include low-light vision? Low light, just at higher level?



No. They are not the same.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Anyhow, here is the roll
> Dungeoneering (skill + stone cunning + aid + heroism bonus): 1D20+2+2+2+2 = [13]+2+2+2+2 = 21



Okay, so even if T.H. helps successfully, it can only be as high as a 23. So, he gets all the ghasts, ghouls, and hell hounds as you're laid out.

Rolling 1d4 twice.

Spike Stone layout: 1D4 = [2] = 2
1D4 = [1] = 1

So, he gets the monstrous undead and Tarrak but not the elf.


----------



## Neurotic

Should've waited for that light. I really thought I could see in dim light.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> If two more people aid we get to 25



I stated that the other PCs have to be adjacent to Maur for the roll, and , regardless, Aureus, Caerth, nor Quinn have a single rank in Knowledge (Dungeoneering). So, no.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm not going to alter my map. We'll just use yours and say the dividing line between the two sets of spike stones goes right between the monstrous ghast and Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the ghouls, ghasts, and zombies will remain stationary for round two. At this point, they are under control.

The other NPCs allies won't do anything but remain vigilant. Sir Ghal doesn't have a bow. Henry is reloading the heavy crossbow and the other low-level NPCs are simply guarding Lady Pendour and the PCs backs.

The only foe that attacks is the undead wolftroll. It *charges* down the wall and attacks Maur. Due to its inherent special quality, it doesn't need to make a Climb check. It also has a 10 foot reach even while attacking from the wall, but it can only attack with its natural weapons. 

There are no AoO for the PCs since none of the PCs have reach, but Angus had been delaying, so he can attack the wolftroll now.

Undead Wolftroll - Charge Attack (claw) against Maur: 1D20+15 = [6]+15 = 21 -1 = 20
1D6+6 = [3]+6 = 9 -1 = 8 (miss)

@Neurotic, roll your damage for Celestial Brilliance.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Busy doing family stuff today; no time for IC post, but here is combat data:



Spoiler: Angus Adjusted Stats



*ANGUS' TEMP STATS (W/O SHIELD, WITH UPGRADED AMULET, AND SHIELD OF FAITH):*
AC: 27 / TOUCH AC: 17
SAVING THROWS: (+3 To All [MORALE], +1 To Reflex [Dodge] )
Fort +11 / Reflex +13 / Will +10
Prot. Vs. Sonic: 96 pts. (800 rnds)
Haste: +1 to attack rolls
Bard: +1 to attack and damage roll
Two-Hand: 2 more pts. dam.
TOTAL ATTACK: +12 / +12
TOTAL DAMAGE: 2d6+9



*Angus is using a large, +1 magical longsword:*

Angus' First Attack hits AC 16 for 19 pts. damage.

Angus' Second Attack hits AC 20 for 16 pts. damage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Fortitude Saves vs. Undead Wolftroll's Stench*
Phar - Fortitude save: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
--
Aureus - Fortitude save: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
Sir Ghal - Fortitude save: 1D20+17 = [6]+17 = 23
Henry Hawtrey - Fortitude save: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20

All save.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Busy doing family stuff today; no time for IC post, but here is combat data:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Angus Adjusted Stats
> 
> 
> 
> *ANGUS' TEMP STATS (W/O SHIELD, WITH UPGRADED AMULET, AND SHIELD OF FAITH):*
> AC: 27 / TOUCH AC: 17
> SAVING THROWS: (+3 To All [MORALE], +1 To Reflex [Dodge] )
> Fort +11 / Reflex +13 / Will +10
> Prot. Vs. Sonic: 96 pts. (800 rnds)
> Haste: +1 to attack rolls
> Bard: +1 to attack and damage roll
> Two-Hand: 2 more pts. dam.
> TOTAL ATTACK: +12 / +12
> TOTAL DAMAGE: 2d6+9
> 
> 
> 
> *Angus is using a large, +1 magical longsword:*
> 
> Angus' First Attack hits AC 16 for 19 pts. damage.
> 
> Angus' Second Attack hits AC 20 for 16 pts. damage.



Both those attacks miss.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus made his save... BARELY!!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Caerth: 22
Scarborax (sorcerer): 22
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (singing)
Phar: 20 
Aureus: 20 
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20 (using _detect magic_: round 2) 
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20 
Tarrak: 19 [1D20+2 = [17]+2]
Monstrous Ghast: 17 [1D20+6 = [11]+6]
Angus: 16
Lady Pendour: 15
Mysterious Elf: 13 [1D20+2 = [11]+2]
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 (casts _light_ on Meridith's arrow)
Maur: 12
Quinn: 12
Wieland: 12
Meridith: 12 (moves and shoots _light_ arrow)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (shoots _light_ arrow)
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8
Ghasts [x10]: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Ghouls [x12]: 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Militia Fighters (male) [x2]: 2
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
Militia Fighter (female): 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1



Spoiler: DM ONLY!



*Fourth Round*
In the Air
Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Rook-Harpies [x8] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18


----------



## Neurotic

Celestial brilliance : 1D6 = [3] = 3


Even with reach, how did the troll attack over Angus who takes up 10' square? Miss, so, irrelevant, but I need to know if Maur can move 5' step and full attack or it is just out of reach?

Stench save: 1D20 = [2] = 2
 phew, almost  on the phone so I didn't  check the modifier, but Total is around 20


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Celestial brilliance : 1D6 = [3] = 3
> 
> Even with reach, how did the troll attack over Angus who takes up 10' square? Miss, so, irrelevant, but I need to know if Maur can move 5' step and full attack or it is just out of reach?
> 
> Stench save: 1D20 = [2] = 2
> phew, almost  on the phone so I didn't  check the modifier, but Total is around 20



Angus does take up a 10-ft. square, but centaurs are considered long creatures not tall creatures, so I assumed there would be enough room for it to attack Maur. I can always say it attacked Angus instead.

Regardless, I'm going to say that it is close enough for Maur to attack it back. I'd rather not sweat the 3D aspect of the encounter too much. I'm going to assume it can make melee attacks against Angus or Maur or Phar but not Aureus or Caerth or Sir Ghal.

Angus, Maur, and Phar can make melee attacks back without having to move from their current positions.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to take a break for a while. It's a bit cooler today, so I'm going to take advantage and try to get more sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

Top of the order... @JustinCase, you're up.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_throws a pinch of sand at Knight fall_ I whisper in the electronic air:  Solumbus


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

so, if Angus' roll of 20 is a miss, my first tw attacks miss, but I hope the 3rd hits.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so, if Angus' roll of 20 is a miss, my first tw attacks miss, but I hope the 3rd hits.



Unfortunately, it does not.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase and @Neurotic,

Each of you can make a Spellcraft check to determine a spell effect that is visible on the wolftroll. The DC is 23.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Each of you can make a Spellcraft check to determine a spell effect that is visible on the wolftroll. The DC is 23.




Spellcraft: 1D20+7+2 = [8]+7+2 = 17


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

His third attack hit AC 27, didn't it? That's not a hit?!?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> His third attack hit AC 27, didn't it? That's not a hit?!?



Nope.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way, aid another roll for Angus:


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

uh oh .. .. .. .. .. 27 is not a hit.

walks in with a sign and a hammer

_bang bang bang!_

"gone fishing swimming*


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> uh oh .. .. .. .. .. 27 is not a hit.
> 
> walks in with a sign and a hammer
> 
> *bang bang bang!
> 
> "gone fishing swimming*



I have to go for a walk. I need to try to work out the kinks in my back. But, I won't push myself too much.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> I have to go for a walk. I need to try to work out the kinks in my back. But, I won't push myself too much.



Well, fireworks will be shot off for tonight and tomorrow nigh. oh joy. my cat is going to be spastic.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth's Fort save versus stench: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28 (success!)
Spellcraft check: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9 (fail)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113
AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction]



Spoiler: Weapon:



Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## Neurotic

113!! HP - koliko znači d10 u odnosu na d8 čak i uz visoki CON

Sorry, I responded to one Croatian forum and didn't switch gears for languages. So:
113!! HP how much it means to have d10 vs d8 even with high CON


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

The previous player of this character and I both must have lfg going.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

lfg...?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

lucky 'fracker' gene


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, time for physio at the pool. Man, this work out is really building my arms and shoulders! I had been weak for ten years and forgot what I had looked like!!

And I have a whole day off to goof off!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> lucky 'fracker' gene



Hey T. Hawke, its part  of how I survived what I did 10 years ago.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up. Since the weekend is over, I'm going to assume that you might be available now. If not, let me know if you want Phar to casts a spell or shoot his bow.

Phar can now see the entire undead horde and its cultist leaders. Tarrak stands over 7 and a half feet tall. There is a strange ghast standing next to him. He can also see the two senior acolytes -- one is standing next to a row of zombies while the other is standing next to several ghasts and ghouls. He can also clearly see the hell hounds.

The 10-ft shadowy light the hounds project is 20 feet for Phar, so he has a better view of three of ghouls and two of the ghasts standing near them (as well as Tarrak and the strange ghast standing next to him). That reddish light and the increased shadowy light (for Phar) from Maur's gem combines to reduce his miss chance to 10% against those ghouls, ghasts, the unique ghast next to Tarrak, and Tarrak. There is no miss chance for Phar against the hell hounds.

EDIT: Also, make a Spellcraft check.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I have physio today.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus - Listen Check (DC 9) with -10 penalty: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15 (success)

Aureus - Full Attack with magical longbow (hasted): 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29; 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (hit)
1D20+15 = [19]+15 = 34; 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11 (hit)
1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17; 1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7 (miss)



Spoiler: DM Only



Aureus - 50% Miss Chance due to Full Concealment: 1D100 = [54] = 54 (still a hit)
1D100 = [28] = 28 (miss)

20% chance of missing due to Entropic Shield: 1D100 = [48] = 48 (still a hit)

Omen - Concentration check (DC 19): 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19 (success)
That was too close!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Tellerian Hawke said:


> His third attack hit AC 27, didn't it? That's not a hit?!?



You know, if there is a protection against law on the undead wolf troll, then 27 would miss for me-and probably for Maur- but not for others.


----------



## Knightfall

Physio took a lot out of me today. I think I'll wait until morning to post for Phar if Scotley has posted by then.


----------



## Knightfall

*Will Saves for NPCs vs. Chaos Hammer*
Aureus - Will saving throw: 1D20+13 = [1]+13 = 14 (critical failure: rerolling _slowed_ effect -> 5 rounds)
Sir Ghal - Will saving throw: 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30 (saved, half damage, not s_lowed_)
Henry Hawtrey - Will saving throw: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three (updated)*
Caerth: 22 (used _giant's wrath_ rock)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (singing)
Phar: 20 (cast _magic missile_)
Aureus: 20 (slowed for 5 rounds)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (lost her spell)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20 (used dimension door)
Tarrak: 19 [1D20+2 = [17]+2] (cast _chaos hammer_)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 [1D20+6 = [11]+6] (flying)
Angus: 16
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Mysterious Elf (Galzadar): 13 [1D20+2 = [11]+2] (dimension doors himself, Tarrak, and a ghast)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (attacks with spear)
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 (casts _light_ on Meridith's arrow)
Maur: 12
Quinn: 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened)
Meridith: 12 (shoots _light_ arrow; hits)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remain motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remain motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (slowed for one round)
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (moves and shoots _light_ arrow)
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (sickened)
Ghasts [x10]: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Ghouls [x12]: 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Militia Fighters (male) [x2]: 2
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
Militia Fighter (female): 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1 



Spoiler: DM ONLY!



*Fourth Round*
In the Air
Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
Rook-Harpies [x8] - Initiative: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted in the IC thread for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Posted in the IC thread for Angus.



31 is a hit.


----------



## Knightfall

*Fortitude Saves for NPCs vs. Ghast Stench (DC 15)*
Lady Pendour - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13 (failed)
Scarborax - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15 (saves)
Wieland - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13 (failed)
---
"Gala" Elle Redding - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 (saves)
Temperance Redding - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7 (failed)
Dwarf Militia Fighter - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 (saves)
Human Militia Soldier - Fortitude save vs Stench: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

So, Lady Pendour, Wieland, and Temperance are all *sickened* for 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6 minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Will save vs Hide from Undead: 1D20+23 = [19]+23 = 42


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I think Maur and I can hold this thing off, if not outright kill it. Everyone else in the party should be focused on Tarrak. That loudmouth needs to have his trap shut, the hard way.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I think Maur and I can hold this thing off, if not outright kill it. Everyone else in the party should be focused on Tarrak. That loudmouth needs to have his trap shut, the hard way.



One of us needs to hold it, the other needs to wallop on the leader - or we could even risk taking its damage because it may just go after Tarrak is destroyed (but we don't really know that for sure)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic Well, I'm pretty sure my patron goddess wouldn't lie to me, lol  My vision was pretty clear and concise.

Angus would have gona after Tarrak to begin with, if he'd have been visible at the start of the fight. If Maur thinks he can hold the troll alone, Angus will go wallop Tarrak. MY ADVICE: Fight defensively (or use Combat Expertise, if you have it) and make yourself hard to hit. While doing so, taunt him, and keep him focused on you. Then you can probably wear him down by attrition.

Angus can do a fighting withdrawal on his next turn, and go catch up to the loud mouth


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Neurotic Well, I'm pretty sure my patron goddess wouldn't lie to me, lol  My vision was pretty clear and concise.
> 
> Angus would have gona after Tarrak to begin with, if he'd have been visible at the start of the fight. If Maur thinks he can hold the troll alone, Angus will go wallop Tarrak. MY ADVICE: Fight defensively (or use Combat Expertise, if you have it) and make yourself hard to hit. While doing so, taunt him, and keep him focused on you. Then you can probably wear him down by attrition.
> 
> Angus can do a fighting withdrawal on his next turn, and go catch up to the loud mouth



Okay, so first thing, Angus is going to have to squeeze through two squares along the path he's going to take unless the plan is to knock down one of the palisades. Plus, remember that even with his magical horseshoes and being hasted, his movement is cut in half due to the slope of the cave's floor. (Which is the same for the villains except the wolftroll.)

It will cost him four squares of movement through the first two squares and two for each additional square after that and that doesn't even include moving at an angle.

Also, he will take an AoO from the wolftroll unless it is destroyed before Angus moves.

We have now reached the end of round three.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Caster Level check: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
Bugger.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> MY ADVICE: Fight defensively (or use Combat Expertise, if you have it) and make yourself hard to hit. While doing so, taunt him, and keep him focused on you. Then you can probably wear him down by attrition.



Not with its regeneration, I'll just use that haste to put some serious hurt on it. As soon as we get to act


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Aureus didn't have _shield of law_ but Sir Ghal does. I don't think any of the other NPCs have it cast on them.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If I am at the limit of his reach, then I should be able to use the withdraw option to avoid the attack of opportunity.



Spoiler: Withdraw SRD



Withdraw​Withdrawing from melee combat is a full-round action. When you withdraw, you can move up to double your speed. The square you start out in is not considered threatened by any opponent you can see, and therefore visible enemies do not get attacks of opportunity against you when you move from that square. (Invisible enemies still get attacks of opportunity against you, and you can’t withdraw from combat if you’re blinded.) You can’t take a 5-foot step during the same round in which you withdraw.

If, during the process of withdrawing, you move out of a threatened square (other than the one you started in), enemies get attacks of opportunity as normal.

You may not withdraw using a form of movement for which you don’t have a listed speed.

Note that despite the name of this action, you don’t actually have to leave combat entirely.



Otherwise, it's still worth the AoO if I can get to Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If I am at the limit of his reach, then I should be able to use the withdraw option to avoid the attack of opportunity.



The medium-sized characters are at the limit of its threat range, not Angus. I did that so I wouldn't have to worry about 3D battle positions. I will say that Angus would only have to deal with one AoO.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! I forgot to roll for the disruption on Maur's hammer.

Disruption (DC 14): 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15


That was close.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Can Angus call TOTAL DEFENSIVE (+4 Dodge Bonus) in combination with the withdraw action? Or are they mutually exclusive?
(It would overlap the Haste dodge bonus, giving me 3 pts better AC, for a total AC of 30.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

It doesn't say you can't... it says you can't use fight defensively or get attacks of opportunity... implying that they don't work because total defense foregoes all attacks. But withdrawing does that as well, so it seems like they would work together.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Caerth: 22
Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 21 [1D20+2 = [19]+2] (new combatants)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (singing)
Aureus: 20 (_slowed_ for 5 rounds)
Phar: 20 
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20
Tarrak: 19
Rook-Harpies [x8]: 18 [1D20+2 = [16]+2] (new combatants)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (flying)
Angus: 16
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened, under _sanctuary_ spell)
Mysterious Elf (Galzadar): 13
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (paralyzed)
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Maur: 12
Quinn: 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened)
Meridith: 12
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Militia Fighters (male) [x2]: 2
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
Militia Fighter (female): 2
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1

There is only one ghast left trying to eat Scarborax. The other ghasts and ghouls rushed forward into the spike stones the moment that Tarrak was no longer in range to control them. The zombies aren't moving, however.

Two of the hell hounds are fleeing while other two were taken out by the spike stones.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Can Angus call TOTAL DEFENSIVE (+4 Dodge Bonus) in combination with the withdraw action? Or are they mutually exclusive?
> (It would overlap the Haste dodge bonus, giving me 3 pts better AC, for a total AC of 30.)



Withdrawing is a full-round action. You cannot take a standard action in the same round as a full-round action.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Rats


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map at the beginning of round 4...


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn's combat stats:
> Hp: 113/113
> AC: [27] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]
> fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
> ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
> will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
> SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
> energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]
> 
> BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
> dam: +1 [conviction]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
> +1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]
> 
> bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
> mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]
> 
> Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
> (Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]
> 
> Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
> threat range: 20 [x2]



Ok, I am at home, and fed, so I can read up. I see the chaos hammer thing happen and that needs a caster level check against SR 25, as what is in yellow above.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Ok, I am at home, and fed, so I can read up. I see the chaos hammer thing happen and that needs a caster level check against SR 25, as what is in yellow above.



I rolled it. Quinn's fine.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so while looking up some details for @ScottDeWar_jr in Heroes of Battle, I read some more guidelines about moving on a steep slope. It seems the 2 square penalty is only for moving uphill, not downhill or horizontally.

There is also a rule that states that if anyone tries to run or charge downhill, they must make a DC 10 Balance check. If the check fails, the character stumbles and must end their movement 1d2x5 squares later. If the check fails by 5 or more, the character falls prone.

A steep slope also increases the DC of a Tumble check by 2.

There is also a rule that says a crevasse should be 2d4x10 feet deep, so I'm going to say my 100 ft. crevasses are actually only 80 feet deep. That is still 8d6 damage of falling damage for any bad guys that the PCs manage to push into one of them.


----------



## Neurotic

How hurt is the troll after regeneration and our pummeling?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> How hurt is the troll after regeneration and our pummeling?



It's lost more than half its hit points. I'll double check in the morning. I need to head off to bed. It's approaching 1 A.M. here.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> It's lost more than half its hit points. I'll double check in the morning. I need to head off to bed. It's approaching 1 A.M. here.



We're back to 35-37 range of temperatures  sitting in home office and waiting for the fall


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I really wish I could have sent her over the edge.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I really wish I could have sent her over the edge.



Next time 

Why dont you roll the rest, dont you need some attacks or bull rush or something? Strength check?


----------



## JustinCase

So… is Tarrak high enough that throwing a magical pebble at him does not count as ‘shooting into melee’?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> So… is Tarrak high enough that throwing a magical pebble at him does not count as ‘shooting into melee’?



Yes, but Caerth will have to move first to be able to get line of sight.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Yes, but Caerth will have to move first to be able to get line of sight.




And take an AoO from the wolftroll? Or is that thing too far for that?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> And take an AoO from the wolftroll? Or is that thing too far for that?



It is doubtful it can make more than one. Either you take one or Angus does. Since he will be more in melee maybe you can take one hit so he can deal with Tarrak? And ofcourse, it could miss...


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> And take an AoO from the wolftroll? Or is that thing too far for that?



Nope. You can move without having to worry about a AoO, as long as you don't move towards the wolftroll.

Caerth can move through the square with the stalagmite in it (costs two squares) next to the square he's in, then diagonally down the slope (costs one square), and then diagonally up the slope (costs two squares). That would be a total of 25 feet of movment. Since Caerth is _hasted_, he should still be able to take a standard action after that.

EDIT: Never mind... you had Caerth wildshape into a bat.


----------



## Knightfall

He would be right behind Aureus and would be able to see Tarrak from there.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post replies some time this evening. I need to take a break my my PC and the TV for a while. I'm on the edge of mild headache and I was woken up early by construction at 8 A.M.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

to hit rolled, but you are resting. sweet dreams.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar is up next!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> to hit rolled, but you are resting. sweet dreams.



I tried, but my mind was too awake.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> I tried, but my mind was too awake.



Sorry, man.

re: bleak eagle rider

so is that weapon like the javelin of lightning from previous editions?


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so is that weapon like the javelin of lightning from previous editions?



I will just leave this here
Crisenth - *Unique Magical Javelin*


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> EDIT: Never mind... you had Caerth wildshape into a bat.




Dire bat, to be exact. Gotta have some punch, and besides, I can't Wild Shape into tiny animals yet.

Man, am I glad I took Natural Spell as a feat, because now this dire bat is about to bring in the magics on Tarrak and the eagle rider...


----------



## Neurotic

@Tellerian Hawke maybe Angus should finish the troll, I need to move back and cast downdraft 
On the other hand, you're faster, you can get there and protect the innocents (NPCs) - I'll kill the troll, go! Or delay so if I don't drop it, go right after and then we both rush on and you avoid OA.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> # of spikes .. .. .. oops, and sorry .. .. ..
> its two hits, though, right?
> 
> please take note, I did 7 points more damage with 8d8, then I did with 12d8. Fe-ion-ic




I was sure you will push her down


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I _REALLY_ wanted to  push her over the edge!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Whose turn is it currently?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *Round Four*
> Caerth: 22
> Criseneth and the Anathaema Eagle: 21 [1D20+2 = [19]+2] (new combatants)
> Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (singing)
> Aureus: 20 (_slowed_ for 5 rounds)
> Phar: 20
> Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20
> Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20
> Tarrak: 19
> Rook-Harpies [x8]: 18 [1D20+2 = [16]+2] (new combatants)
> Monstrous Ghast: 17 (flying)
> Angus: 16
> Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened, under _sanctuary_ spell)
> Mysterious Elf (Galzadar): 13
> Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (paralyzed)
> Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
> Maur: 12
> Quinn: 12
> Wieland: 12 (sickened)
> Meridith: 12
> Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
> Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
> Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
> Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
> Sir Ghal: 11
> Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10
> Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10
> Undead Wolftroll: 8
> Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (sickened)
> Ghast: 4
> Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4
> Elle Redding (cleric): 3
> Militia Fighters (male) [x2]: 2
> Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
> Militia Fighter (female): 2
> Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1






Knightfall said:


> @Scotley, Phar is up next!






Tellerian Hawke said:


> Whose turn is it currently?




I think it's Phar's turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Yeah, Scotley might be real busy with work. He said before last weekend that he wouldn't be able to post much on the weekend and that I should NPC his character. I just wanted to give him a chance to chime in before deciding on Phar's next action.

EDIT: Time for lunch.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so is that weapon like the javelin of lightning from previous editions?



The javelin of lightning does exist in v.3.5 but it is a single use magical weapon. It is consumed after one use.

So, no, it's not a javelin of lightning.


----------



## Knightfall

I didn't see Maur's previous request to cast dispel magic on the wolftroll before I posted for Phar last time. I will have him make a Concentration check (DC 18) and cast it this round.

Phar - Concentration check: 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22 (success)

Casts the targeted version of _dispel magic_ on the wolftroll.

_Protection from Positive Energy_: DC 17
_Haste_: DC 21
_Magic Circle against Law_: DC 21

Phar - Caster Level Checks vs Three Active Spells: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 (all successes)

I was going to put this in a spoiler, but why bother now.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Caerth: 22
Criseneth: 21 (shaken for 1 round)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (panicked)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (deceased)
Aureus: 20 (_slowed_ for 5 rounds, shaken for 1 round)
Phar: 20 (successfully casts _dispel magic_ on undead wolftroll; shaken for 1 round)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (drinks potion; shaken for 1 round)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20 (shaken for 1 round)
Tarrak: 19
Rook-Harpies [x8]: 18
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (flies 60 feet and uses breath weapon)
Angus: 16 (delaying; shaken for 1 round; sickened after he moves)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; protected by _sanctuary_ spell for 1 round; shaken for 1 round)
Mysterious Elf (Galzadar): 13 (shaken for 1 round, casts _lightning bolt_)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (paralyzed; shaken for 1 round)
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 (shaken for 1 round)
Maur: 12 
Quinn: 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened; shaken for 1 round)
Meridith: 12 (panicked)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (shaken for 1 round)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (shaken for 1 round)
Sir Ghal: 11 (shaken for 1 round)
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (panicked, sickened)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (shaken for 1 round)
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked, sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2]: 4 (sickened; shaken for 1 round)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (shaken for 1 round)
Militia Fighter (Arruns): 2 (deceased)
Militia Fighters (male): 2 (panicked, sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (shaken for 1 round)
Militia Fighter (female): 2 (panicked, sickened)
Militia Soldiers [x3]: 1 (panicked, sickened)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Haha! Little Wolfie-boy is in trouble, now!


----------



## Knightfall

My next post is going to be for Tarrak. He feather falls to the ground safely and the smell of death hits the wall.


----------



## Knightfall

*Fortitude Saves for NPCs vs. Tarrak's Stench (DC 22)*
Stench Duration in Minutes: 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
---
Ailward - Fortitude save: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23 (saves)
Sir Ghal and Wieland saved (see IC thread post)
Lady Pendour failed (see IC thread post)
Scarborax - Fortitude save: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 -2 = 22 (saves)
---
Galas of Inanna
Elle Redding - Fortitude save: 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26 (saves)
Samantha Willowchild - Fortitude save: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19 (fails)
---
The Bard and Ranger (married couple)
Benedict Stevyn - Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 (saves)
Eleanor Stevyn - Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 (saves)
---
The Militia
Zephora Chyrche - Fortitude save: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27 (saves)
Temperance Redding - Fortitude save: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 (fails)
---
Dwarven Militia Fighters [x2] - Fortitude saves: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11 (fail)
Human Militia Fighters [x3] - Fortitude saves: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (fail)
Human Militia Soldiers [x3] - Fortitude saves: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 (fail)


----------



## Knightfall

Maur's _mass conviction_ saved a bunch of their butts!


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Will save to avoid being _slowed_ by attacking Sir Ghal: 1D20+23 = [15]+23 = 38

I should make a Caster Level check against Tarrak's SR, but I think it is moot.


----------



## Knightfall

*Will Saves for the PCs Allies vs. Frightful Caw [and Aureus and Phar] (DC 13)*
Those with Shield of Law
Caster Level Check for Frightful Caw Ability: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27
---
Sir Ghal - Will save: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20 (saves)
Lady Pendour - Will save (-2 penalty): 1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28 (saves)

Those without Shield of Law (no SR)
Aureus - Will save: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33 (saves)
Phar - Will save: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (saves)
---
Ailward - Will save: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 (saves)
Henry Hawtrey - Will save: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16 (saves)
Meridith - Will save: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 (fails)
Wieland - Will save: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21 - 2 = 19 (saves)
Scarborax - Will save: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 (saves)
Syndra - Will save: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31 (saves)
---
Temperance Redding - Will save: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 (fails)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger) - Will save: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 (saves)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard) - Will save: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 (saves)
"Gala" Elle Redding - Will save: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
"Gala" Samantha Willowchild - Will save: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8 -2 = 6 (fails)
---
Zephora Chyrche - Will save: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 (saves)
Human Militia Fighters [x3] - Will saves: 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10 +1 = 11 -2 = 9 (all fail)
Dwarf Militia Fighters [x2] - Will saves: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 -2 = 16 (save)
Human Militia Soldiers [x3] - Will saves: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8 -2 = 6 (all fail)

So, Meridith, Samantha, Temperance, and all the human militia fighters and soldiers are affected by the Frightful Caw ability of the rooks. They are all panicked for 8 rounds. Everyone else is shaken for 1 round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just dropping this here, since I was thinking about it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Just dropping this here, since I was thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 140118



vs. the cawing, a successful Will save means that Angus is only shaken for 1 round not panicked. The save is only partial.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

What will the penalties for stench be once I get close to him? Or (hopefully) will the stench be gone by the time I get there?


----------



## Knightfall

Note that the caster level check result was a 27. That beats all the SRs for the PCs with shield of law, as well as the SRs for the bad guys.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I'm confused. What caster level check? What's the significance of it? Who made the check? Is it Tarrak's check? Etc...?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> What will the penalties for stench be once I get close to him? Or (hopefully) will the stench be gone by the time I get there?



Angus will be sickened for 8 minutes.

And, here is the link for shaken: Shaken on D&D Wiki. So, for this round, Angus has a -4 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. After this round ends, the penalty is only -2.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus ain't skeered!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall I'm confused. What caster level check? What's the significance of it? Who made the check? Is it Tarrak's check? Etc...?



The Frightful Claw ability acts as a _fear_ spell cast by a 8th-level sorcerer. So, the CL is 8. I rolled a 27. It's at the top of the post with the saves against that ability.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wow, so you rolled high. So these Rooks are rockin' it out!


----------



## Knightfall

*Will Saves for the Living Foes vs. Frightful Caw (DC 13)*
Bleak Eagle - Will save (+2 bonus): 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9 (fails)  
Crisenth - Will save (+2 bonus): 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28 +2 = 30 (saves)
Galzadar the Fallen - Will save: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27 (saves)
Omen - Will save: 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22] (saves)
Priestess of Malotoch - Will save: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33 (saves)

So, the bleak eagle is now panicked and the other living foes are shaken for one round.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am to understand that the cawing exceeded the SR, so I need a will save, so here it is:

will vs frightful caw: 1D20+12 = [14]+12 = 26

anything special for rolling twice what is needed to beat the DC?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I am to understand that the cawing exceeded the SR, so I need a will save, so here it is:
> 
> will vs frightful caw: 1D20+12 = [14]+12 = 26
> 
> anything special for rolling twice what is needed to beat the DC?



You beat the DC. It is only a partial Will save, so while Quinn isn't panicked, he is shaken for 1 round. -2 to his attacks, saves, skills, ability checks. So, we will take 2 off your attack rolls with the palisade against the priestess. But, Quinn still hits with both attack against her.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall I'm confused. What caster level check? What's the significance of it? Who made the check? Is it Tarrak's check? Etc...?



some of us have protection against chaos, for those of us that are not chaotic, we can have that


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

so


Knightfall said:


> So, we will take 2 off your attack rolls with the palisade against the priestess. .



So, that attack is coming up for me next, right? I will wait to see where we are at at the top of the next round befor posting anything else.

FYI, I am working Saturday until about 3 pm and may not be able to post any thing.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wow, so you rolled high. So these Rooks are rockin' it out!



Yes, they are.

So, are you going to wait to move until there is room or attack the wolftroll?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so
> 
> So, that attack is coming up for me next, right? I will wait to see where we are at at the top of the next round befor posting anything else.
> 
> FYI, I am working Saturday until about 3 pm and may not be able to post any thing.



Soon.

Angus is up first.

Lady Pendour isn't going to do anything but be sick and shaken.

The bad guy elf (now shaken for 1 round) goes after that.

Scarborax is paralyzed and shaken, so he's not doing anything.

Syndra will step away from Tarrak and maybe cast a spell.

Then Quinn and Maur go.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to take a break for a while.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Who (other than the Wolftroll) is in melee range of Angus? Just trying to make sure I consider all of my options. And by melee range, I mean right now, before Angus takes any kind of move action.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Who (other than the Wolftroll) is in melee range of Angus? Just trying to make sure I consider all of my options. And by melee range, I mean right now, before Angus takes any kind of move action.



None of the other foes are in melee range.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Angus normal attacks: +12 / +12; He's shaken (=2) from the cawing; (+10 / +10); has he been affected by the stench yet? Or is he still far enough away to be out of its area of effect?


----------



## Knightfall

Area around the PCs...





Caerth isn't actually flying. He's hanging from a stalactite.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so nevermind, base roll was 3, so even at -2, 3+10 = 13, missed by a mile.






So Angus is basically going to take a wild swipe (and miss) at the Wolftroll, and then move 14 squares. This is not a withdrawal maneuver; it's a normal move. So Wolfie will get an Attack of Opportunity against Angus. (AC 27)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So basically, he will delay until there is room to move, then take his swipe, then move.


----------



## Knightfall

Area around Lady Pendour...


----------



## Knightfall

That's it for me tonight. Heading to bed really soon.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So, movement: you can move through an ally's square  to get to an empty square, right?

also, remember, we can defeat the wolf troll by killing tarrak.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So, movement: you can move through an ally's square  to get to an empty square, right?
> 
> also, remember, we can defeat the wolf troll by killing tarrak.



Since it already looks half dead and with Maurs max hit...it may be safer to just kill it

Turn the palisade around and block panicking people from going into sioke stones.

Caerth can dismiss the spell, but it wastes standard action and unlocks zombies


----------



## JustinCase

Do frightened creatures run through obvious danger if there are other routes? (They have been told there are spiked stones that deal damage, so I would call that 'obvious danger'.) I can't find it in the 'frightened' condition description...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall might have a different perspective, but here's the way I see it. "Other dangers it encounters" would include the Spike Stones. Panicked creatures are not mindless; in fact, it says they can use special abilities in order to get away; e.g., a wizard could use Dimension Door, or a rogue could use Climb Walls. Thus, when faced with an impassable field of deadly spikes, the creature will choose a "random path" to circumvent it, rather than rushing blindly through it.

If there is no way around the field, to me that would meet the criteria for being cornered, and the creature would cower.

Your mileage may vary


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

...Oh wait, you said Frightened. Well, if Panicked is a worse condition than Frightened (and it is, according to the stats above) then I doubt Frightened creatures would go willingly to their mortal peril.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## JustinCase

Exactly, it comes down to a DM ruling, but I agree with you, @Tellerian Hawke .


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So, movement: you can move through an ally's square  to get to an empty square, right?



Yes



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> also, remember, we can defeat the wolf troll by killing tarrak.



Correct.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Do frightened creatures run through obvious danger if there are other routes? (They have been told there are spiked stones that deal damage, so I would call that 'obvious danger'.) I can't find it in the 'frightened' condition description...



The NPCs that failed their saves are panicked not frightened. The NPCs that made their saves are only shaken.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall might have a different perspective, but here's the way I see it. "Other dangers it encounters" would include the Spike Stones. Panicked creatures are not mindless; in fact, it says they can use special abilities in order to get away; e.g., a wizard could use Dimension Door, or a rogue could use Climb Walls. Thus, when faced with an impassable field of deadly spikes, the creature will choose a "random path" to circumvent it, rather than rushing blindly through it.
> 
> If there is no way around the field, to me that would meet the criteria for being cornered, and the creature would cower.
> 
> Your mileage may vary



My mileage does vary, somewhat.

The rank and file NPCs weren't likely aware of every aspect of the PCs plans for the battle. So, some of them might be aware that there are _spike stones_ but remember that they can't see them. (If Henry had become panicked and ran that way, he'd have a chance to use Trap Sense to keep from stumbling into them.) They have no way of knowing where the magical trap is laid out. Once any of them hit the larger cavern, they will see the zombies and won't want to run towards them, but the zombies are the source of their _fear_. That is the rooks.

And, no, not all of the NPCs will run that way, as some of them would have to run past Tarrak (or the ghast) and that is an obvious danger, but neither are they going to rush towards the rooks -- the source of the _fear_. Some may just end up cowering.

For those that do rush towards the _spike stones_, they will have a chance to make a Will saving throw once they enter the field. If a NPC succeeds, they will stop running and cower. If they fail, they keep running. Meridith will get a +2 circumstance bonus to her save because she witnessed Maur use _spike stones_ before. (I've already decided that Meridith will run that way.)

(If the two dwarven militia fighters had become panicked, they would have received the same bonus because they see Maur as a hero and hang on his every word. The other NPCs, not so much.)

Remember, the cultist, Eike had to make a Will save when he ran into Maur's _spike stones_ on the island. Of course, he wasn't aware they were there at all. That magic trap worked out for the PCs vs. Eike and Xander but this time it could work against the PCs allies.

Also, the PCs cannot control every aspect of the battlefield.

Now, both Caerth and Maur can dismiss their spells as a standard action on their turns. Caerth will have to wait until round five but Maur could dismiss his spell in round four, if he senses that the panicked NPCs are going to run towards him and the other PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Turn the palisade around and block panicking people from going into sioke stones.
> 
> Caerth can dismiss the spell, but it wastes standard action and unlocks zombies



Quinn can keep the palisade from falling into the crevasse by hanging onto it instead of pushing it, but turning it around would likely be a full round action. He wouldn't have to turn it around to put it in a position to block Meridith and any other NPCs who rush in fear towards the _spike stones_.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four (Updated)*
Caerth: 22
Criseneth: 21 (shaken for 1 round)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (panicked)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (deceased)
Aureus: 20 (_slowed_ for 5 rounds, shaken for 1 round)
Phar: 20 (successfully casts _dispel magic_ on undead wolftroll; shaken for 1 round)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (drinks potion; shaken for 1 round)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20 (shaken for 1 round)
Tarrak: 19 (attacks Sir Ghal)
Rook-Harpies [x8]: 18 (fly 80 feet and use Frightful caw, two attack)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (flies 60 feet and uses breath weapon)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; protected by _sanctuary_ spell for 1 round; shaken for 1 round)
Mysterious Elf (Galzadar): 13 (shaken for 1 round, casts _lightning bolt_)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (paralyzed; shaken for 1 round)
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 (shaken for 1 round)
Maur: 12 (hits the wolftroll once)
Quinn: 12 (attacks with palisade, hits)
Wieland: 12 (sickened; shaken for 1 round)
Meridith: 12 (panicked)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (shaken for 1 round)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (shaken for 1 round; reloading heavy crossbow)
Sir Ghal: 11 (shaken for 1 round; attacks and hits Tarrak)
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (panicked, sickened)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (shaken for 1 round; fires bow at Galzadar, misses)
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked, sickened; cowering)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (paralyzed, sickened; shaken for 1 round)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; shaken for 1 round)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (shaken for 1 round, 5 ft step and tries to turn ghast)
Angus: 3 (shaken for 1 round; can move to a spot after Elle moves) 
Militia Fighter (Arruns): 2 (deceased)
Militia Fighter (male): 2 (panicked, sickened; falls prone/cowering)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked, sickened; hanging from edge of crevasse)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (shaken for 1 round)
Militia Soldier (female): 1 (panicked, sickened; falls prone/cowering)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked, paralyzed, sickened)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (killed by rook)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Excellent, excellent. Yes, I agree completely. I had forgotten that the spikes were invisible, so my lines of thinking were being wrongly influenced by the fact that visible spikes would have served as a deterrent.

Now, I fear for the NPCs. I hope none of our allies fall prey to our trap. That would be heart-breaking for Angus.  And it would probably enrage him, lol  (Not at Maur, at the Rooks who used such terrible tactics; in Angus' mind, a *Fear* spell is cheating and cowardly.)


----------



## Knightfall

*Meridith runs towards the PCs*
Meridith - Balance check (DC 10): 1D20 = [1] = 1 -2 = -2 

So, Meridith falls prone and ends up _: 1D2 = [2] = 2 x5 feet from where she started.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Kinda' like Sarah Connors in the psych ward, when the T-101 (Arnold) first steps off the elevator, and she's scrambling around on the floor in a panic.


----------



## Knightfall

*Other Panicked NPCs* (in order of initiative)
Samantha Willowchild: will run towards the PCs; takes an AoO from Tarrak.
Temperance Redding: moves 5 feet to stand just behind Lady Pendour (she cowers)
Militia Fighter (male): will run towards the PCs
Militia Fighter (female): will run up the slope towards the exit of the cave trying to avoid the rooks. She will have to make a Balance check (DC 5) to avoid slipping and falling into the crevasse as she avoids the rook near her.
Militia Soldier (female): will run towards the PCs
Militia Soldier (male): will run towards the PCs; he will take an AoO from the rook that attacked him and the ghast.
Militia Soldier (male): will run up the slope towards the exist of the cave; he will take an AoO from the rook that attacked him


----------



## Knightfall

*Samantha*
Tarrak - AoO vs Samantha: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D12+6 = [3]+6 = 9 (hit)
Samantha Willowchild - Balance check (DC 10): 1D20-8 = [4]-8 = -4 -4 = -8 (fails by 5 or more)
Falls prone: 10 feet away

*Militia Fighter (male)*
Militia Fighter (male) - Balance check (DC 10): 1D20-5 = [11]-5 = 6 -4 = 2 (fails)
Falls prone: 5 feet away

*Militia Fighter (female)*
Militia Fighter (female) - Balance check (DC 5): 1D20-5 = [1]-5 = -4 -4 = 8 (fails)
Militia Fighter (female) - Balance check to catch the edge of the crevasse (DC 5): 1D20-4 = [19]-4 = 15 -4 = 11 (success)
Falls over the edge of crevasse but catches herself on the edge.

*Militia Soldier (female)*
Militia Soldier (female) - Balance check (DC 10): 1D20-3 = [6]-3 = 3 -4 = -1 (fails by 5 or more)
Falls prone: 10 feet away

*Militia Soldier (male)* [near Ghast]
Ghast and Rook - AoOs vs male militia soldier: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D6 = [1] = 1 (ghast hits, rook misses)
Human Militia Soldier - Fortitude save vs Paralysis (DC 15): 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 -4 = 11 (fails)
Paralyzed.

*Militia Soldier (male)*
Rook - AoO vs male militia soldier: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D6 = [3] = 3 (critical threat)
Rook - Critical confirm roll: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D6 = [4] = 4 (critical hit!) 
Dead.


----------



## Neurotic

Ummm, @Knightfall troll with AC over 28 AFTER dispelled haste and protection from law...how did we do any damage?!


----------



## Neurotic

I'll be travelling for the weekend, driving kids to moms place 200 miles east. So probably on cell phone access.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ummm, @Knightfall troll with AC over 28 AFTER dispelled haste and protection from law...how did we do any damage?!



You and @JustinCase did roll a couple of 36s.

And remember that the _magic circle against law_ only made it harder for Maur and Quinn to hit the wolftroll. Caerth is neutral and both Angus and Phar are chaotic good.

But, it really was the 36s and Maur's most recent attacks.

Be glad that Quinn took out the priestess so quickly, so she couldn't try to "heal" the wolftroll. Heh.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

In the old days (AD&D), a 20 AC was equal to AC 0;

30 AC was equal to AC -10;

So a 36 AC would be equal to AC -16.

That's one tough beast


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:
Okay, so after the halfling gala moves and tries and fails to turn the ghast, there is a spot for Angus to move to next to Sir Ghal and Tarrak. While Angus will take an AoO from the wolftroll, he won't take one from Tarrak. Tarrak already tried to kill Samantha with an AoO.

So, how far can Angus move including his normal movement, his horseshoes of speed, and haste? And what would it be divided by two? If he can't make it all the way to Tarrak, he could stop just beyond Henry along the edge of the crevasse.

Angus either has to squeeze through the narrow path between the stalagmite and the edge of the crevasse. He probably should have to do farther down the map too. Balance checks could work as well. The checks would be 10 anywhere he's threatened and only 5 for moving through allies.

Will figure it out.






Note the map already shows where some of the militia members have fallen prone.

Characters with a red ring are deceased. Characters with a yelow ring are paralyzed. Characters at a 90 degree angle are prone.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to take a break for a while. I'll check back in later on the afternoon or in the early evening.


----------



## Knightfall

Undead Wolftroll - AoO (bite) vs Angus: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ok, I am looking for two targets, the traitorous elf and the flying ghast or ghoul or what ever it is. this is just a thought marker for next round.

in other news, the wolf-troll-ghoul rolled a two vs Angus?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus' normal movement is 40 ft. With the horseshoes, it's 70.
The horseshoes don't stack with Haste. So still a 70.

Angus is 60 ft. away from that position of the lowermost white circle. I counted it twice.

So he can make it as long as there aren't more than 2 squares of difficult terrain. Otherwise he will come up short.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall RE: Wolftroll missed AoO: Well, you did say he was ignoring me. Maybe he just didn't care enough to give it his best, lol  Too busy planning the Dwarf's demise


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus' normal movement is 40 ft. With the horseshoes, it's 70.
> The horseshoes don't stack with Haste. So still a 70.
> 
> Angus is 60 ft. away from that position of the lowermost white circle. I counted it twice.
> 
> So he can make it as long as there aren't more than 2 squares of difficult terrain. Otherwise he will come up short.



I zhink Knightfall asked how much divided by two for a reason. You're moving uphill through the battle


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Oh, my bad. So divided by two, it's a 35.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

EDIT: Disregard this. I forgot that taking a double move wasn't an option this round. I forgot about the "parting swipe" against Wolfie.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

okay, found the maps that listed who was where, so now I see who my best next dead foe is.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> okay, found the maps that listed who was where, so now I see who my best next dead foe is.



Note that the flying ghast is 15 feet up in air. He wouldn't have been able to be much higher than that for his breath weapon to hit both Maur and Phar.

The enemy elf, Galzadar, is on a raised section of the cave that is 40 feet up from his current position. As the slope of the main part of the cave rises, that section's height deceases by 2-1/2 feet (roughly) in relation to the slope, which makes that section fairly flat.

@Neurotic, did you roll your Reflex save against the monstrous ghast's cold-based breath weapon? If you did, I missed it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Oh, my bad. So divided by two, it's a 35.



Okay, so he can't get to Tarrak this round since he took a swipe at the wolftroll before he moved. He can get to the first of the two open 10-foot space I marked on the map. He will be able to make it to that second 10-foot space on his turn in the next round, assuming no one moves into it before he does. Right now, he's just beyond the range of Tarrak's stench. We will use your previous rolled save for when he does enter its range.

Angus hasn't used his bow in this combat yet, right? I want to make sure he didn't use it and then drop it to draw his sword.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr,

I'm assuming that Quinn had to drop his bow in order to be able to push the palisade into the priestess with both hands.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus gave his arrows to the militia. He's not using his bow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five*
Caerth: 22 (shaken this round)
Criseneth: 21 (shaken this round; tried to control mount [failed])
Bleak Eagle: 21 (panicked; fleeing)
Eleanor Stevyn (bard): 21 (deceased; killed by _lightning bolt_)
Aureus: 20 (_slowed_ for 4 more rounds, shaken this round)
Phar: 20 (shaken this round)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (shaken this round)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch: 20 (deceased; pushed into crevasse after being killed by Quinn)
Tarrak: 19
Rook-Harpies [x8]: 18
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (flying 10 feet over battlefield near palisades)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Maur: 12 
Quinn: 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened) 
Meridith: 12 (panicked/cowering, prone)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (fires magical crossbow at elf wizard)
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (demoralized, prone)
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (paralyzed, sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Angus: 3
Arruns (militia Fighter): 2 (deceased; fell into crevasse after being killed by _lightning bolt_)
Militia Fighter (male): 2 (panicked, sickened; falls prone/cowering)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked, sickened; hanging from edge of crevasse)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (trying to save Annabel)
Militia Soldier (female): 1 (panicked, sickened; falls prone/cowering)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked, paralyzed, sickened)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (deceased; killed by rook)

@JustinCase, Caerth is up! Did you make a Will save for him last round? If you did, I might have missed it.

EDIT: Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

note to self, Galzadar is 30 feet from Quinn, that is a full hasted move. Is he on the ground or flying?


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic, did you roll your Reflex save against the monstrous ghast's cold-based breath weapon? If you did, I missed it.



Last post, spoilered under saves, roll named cone of cold  passed


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> note to self, Galzadar is 30 feet from Quinn, that is a full hasted move. Is he on the ground or flying?



He's on the ground, but he's up 40 feet on an elevated part of the cave... I made an elf on the shelf joke in the IC thread but I guess you didn't see it.   

Quinn could retrieve his bow and fire it at him. The stalagmite on the floor of the cave between them would block Quinn's shot.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed before it gets any later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Retrieve bow, keep CJ sheathed, take the shot to hit the elf on the shelf all by himself who snuck up there in stealth, the traitor who sought wealth .. .. ..


----------



## JustinCase

Checking if Caerth has line of sight on the wizard... Yes he does! 

And it's easily within the range of 190 feet... Which is the range of my Spiritjaws spell. 

Edit: It's also within my 60 feet darkvision.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that stalagtite gives him cover from me, but I am going to try anyway.

edit: I have read the post by Knightfall about slope and high spots and I need to to attack the flying undead thing instead,  after retrieving the bow.

ex. edit: picking up an item is a move action. he can do that and get at least 1 arrow off.

su. edit: to dump the 8-witch over the edge, he would be 10 feet to the south of where he would  have dropped it, so, to get to the bow, he would have to moved a meager 10 feet south to get to  it.

on an aside, a stagtite is the thing hanging down, right?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Checking if Caerth has line of sight on the wizard... Yes he does!
> 
> And it's easily within the range of 190 feet... Which is the range of my Spiritjaws spell.
> 
> Edit: It's also within my 60 feet darkvision.



Roll a caster level check vs. the elf's spell resistance.

EDIT: If you beat his spell resistance, the attack you rolled is a miss. If you fail to beat it, Caerth's _spiritjaws_ cannot affect the elf in future rounds, but Caerth can redirect it against another opponent.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> that stalagtite gives him cover from me, but I am going to try anyway.
> 
> edit: I have read the post by Knightfall about slope and high spots and I need to to attack the flying undead thing instead,  after retrieving the bow.
> 
> ex. edit: picking up an item is a move action. he can do that and get at least 1 arrow off.
> 
> su. edit: to dump the 8-witch over the edge, he would be 10 feet to the south of where he would  have dropped it, so, to get to the bow, he would have to moved a meager 10 feet south to get to  it.
> 
> on an aside, a stagtite is the thing hanging down, right?



Whoops, slight error on the map. Quinn should be one square farther up on the map. My bad. I'm not going to change it. So, Quinn doesn't have to move to retrieve his bow.

The rock formations shown on the map are stalagmites. Those are rock formations on the floor of the cave. Stalactites are the rock formations that are the ceiling. I didn't worry about noting stalactites. I changed the height that the monstrous ghast is flying at from 15 feet to 10 feet. So, it is within striking distance from melee too, as long as it doesn't move.

It does go before Quinn in the initiative order, so you should assume it will move.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Roll a caster level check vs. the elf's spell resistance.
> 
> EDIT: If you beat his spell resistance, the attack you rolled is a miss. If you fail to beat it, Caerth's _spiritjaws_ cannot affect the elf in future rounds, but Caerth can redirect it against another opponent.



Caster level check: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14

Uh-oh.


----------



## Neurotic

We're all heavily enspelled, dispel seams to be good tactics  I didn't prepare any, idiot


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

out of curiosity, pushing an evil cannibalistic priestess over a crevasse and then pushing the palisade over on top of her, is probably a lawful act, but shrugging shoulders and saying to Caerth Dire-Bat "oops", is that still lawful, or .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> We're all heavily enspelled, dispel seams to be good tactics  I didn't prepare any, idiot



that's okay, I forgot to memorize it too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I would say that killing a demonstrated DIABOLICALLY EVIL person who practices Necromancy (raising of the dead into Zombies, for instance) is a Lawful act, no matter what. The penalty under law for Necromancy is death in most kingdoms. Plus, she's in the middle of helping to slaughter innocents, through the use of an undead horde. Being flippant about it isn't a big deal. Especially if the deity you worship has any war or combat aspects. Of course, the DM has the final say. Your mileage may vary. 

But I tend to think of it like this:

**


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caster level check: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
> 
> Uh-oh.



Uh-oh, indeed.

That's not high enough.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I would say that killing a demonstrated DIABOLICALLY EVIL person who practices Necromancy (raising of the dead into Zombies, for instance) is a Lawful act, no matter what. The penalty under law for Necromancy is death in most kingdoms. Plus, she's in the middle of helping to slaughter innocents, through the use of an undead horde. Being flippant about it isn't a big deal. Especially if the deity you worship has any war or combat aspects.




I would day it is a GOOD act. LAWFUL...doesn't have to be since raising the dead can be done by lawful as well as chaotic cretures


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic It's both.

*GOOD* in the sense that opposing evil is a good act.

*LAWFUL* in the sense that punishing criminals is a lawful act.

Every citizen is expected to do their civic duty; failure to report a crime is the same as aiding in its commission. Thus, it is the duty of any person here to uphold the laws of Carnell. Normally, this would involve a trial, but the crimes are being committed publicly, en masse, against the entire citizenry, in an openly aggressive fashion. So this is an extenuating circumstance; in this case, it is every citizen's duty to KILL these diabolical interlopers.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

List of crimes being committed:

1. Demonic worship.
2. Raising of the dead.
3. Attacking the town of Carnell, which includes:
   a. Attacking the citizenry.
   b. Attacking the government (Lady P and the town militia)
   c. Killing innocent citizens.
   d. Killing militia members and other government representatives.
4. Committing (through the actions above) an act of WAR.

I'd say that no one in their right mind would think it unlawful to kill these cretins with extreme prejudice. 

@Knightfall, care to weigh in?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

One last thing: on the morality of causing her death rather than taking her prisoner: in this circumstance, it's warranted, because her continued survival poses a direct threat to the town, and to the ability of the defenders to achieve victory. This is definitely a "take no prisoners" kind of situation. This is Carnell's "Alamo." One side is gonna' get wiped out. It's our job to make sure it's the cultists, and not the innocent folk of Carnell.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> List of crimes being committed:
> 
> 1. Demonic worship.
> 2. Raising of the dead.
> 3. Attacking the town of Carnell, which includes:
> a. Attacking the citizenry.
> b. Attacking the government (Lady P and the town militia)
> c. Killing innocent citizens.
> d. Killing militia members and other government representatives.
> 4. Committing (through the actions above) an act of WAR.
> 
> I'd say that no one in their right mind would think it unlawful to kill these cretins with extreme prejudice.
> 
> @Knightfall, care to weigh in?



I look at it this way, Quinn is acting to protect a community that has welcomed him and made him a knight. The people he's protecting would view what he did as not only justifiable, but also necessary. In the past, the people of the area saw previous rook attacks as just the normal dangers of living in the region, but now they know the cultists have been sending the rooks to attack them on purpose.

The cultists are a threat to them and the safety of the their community. They have killed friends and family of many in Carnell and wish to destroy the village and either eat its citizens or turn them all into ghouls.

Thus, Quinn's actions would seem heroic to many of them. Yes, he has been made a knight, but he's not a paladin.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, I’d say the duty is to STOP the cultists, not to KILL them; killing is probably needed but not the intent. But that’s a nuance that is lost in a great battle, and only important after the fact, if at all. 

But Caerth is true neutral. He just wants to rid the world of unnatural demonic influences (and undead). As a druid, he has no principal issues with killing others, and in nature it is often the most effective solution. At least in the short term.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks for the Eight Rooks*
Each one of these rooks can attack once while flying, as they have the Flyby Attack feat. They can fly 80 feet as single move action.

*Rook Attacks Ailward:* Rook: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26; 1D6 = [3] = 3 (hit)
*Rook Attacks Elle Redding:* Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11; 1D6 = [1] = 1 (miss)
*Rook Attacks Paralyzed Militia Warrior (helpless):* Rook (with club): 1D20+7+4 = [10]+7+4 = 21; 1D6 = [1] = 1 (hit)
*Rook Attacks Lady Pendour (flanking):* Rook (with club): 1D20+7+2 = [14]+7+2 = 23; 1D6 = [3] = 3 (hit)
— rook is slowed due to _shield of law_
*Rook Attacks Wieland (flanking):* Rook (with club): 1D20+7+2 = [9]+7+2 = 18; 1D6 = [1] = 1 (hit)
Tw Rooks Attack Zephora (prone): Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12; 1D6 = [1] = 1 (miss)
— Rook (with club): 1D6+7 = [4]+7 = 11; 1D6 = [4] = 4 (miss)
*Rook Attacks Annabel (helpless):* Rook (with club): 1D20+7+4 = [2]+7+4 = 13; 1D6 = [1] = 1 (miss)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@JustinCase You're right, in a sense, but stopping people of this power level and hardcore dedication usually involves killing them. They're fanatics, plain and simple. They don't stop until they're dead.


----------



## Knightfall

*AoOs vs the Rooks*
Elle Redding - Longsword (small): 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10; 1D6 = [5] = 5 (miss)
Wieland - +1 mithral sickle: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14 (-2 = 12); 1D6+5 = [5]+5 = 10 (miss)
Sir Ghal - +2 bastard sword: 1D20+16 = [11]+16 = 27; 1D10+9 = [1]+9 = 10 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic and @ScottDeWar_jr:

Maur and Quinn are now up!


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall zhe lady has sanctuary up, rook needs to save before he can attack


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall zhe lady has sanctuary up, rook needs to save before he can attack



No, the _sanctuary_ spell only lasted one round... the previous round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Me, the player, KNOWS what spell he cast, because me, the player, has played countless Wizards over the years. But Angus has no clue, lol


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five (updated)*
Caerth: 22 (shaken this round, casts _spiritjaws_ against elf [does not penetrate SR])
Crisenth: 21 (shaken this round; tried to control mount [failed])
Bleak Eagle: 21 (panicked; fleeing)
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 4 more rounds, shaken this round)
Phar: 20 (shaken this round; casts _scorching ray_ [does not penetrate SR])
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (shaken this round, actions unknown)
Tarrak: 19 (cast heal undead)
Rook-Harpies [x8]: 18 (flyby attacks)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (now flying 40 feet over battlefield near palisades)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; attacks and hits rooks twice)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (casts protective spell)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (fails to cast _disrupt undead_)
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 (attacks rook, hits)
Maur: 12
Quinn: 12 (fired single shot and hit)
Wieland: 12 (sickened)
Meridith: 12 (panicked/cowering, prone)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (shoots at Galzadar, misses)
Sir Ghal: 11 (full attack with Power Attack, misses)
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (demoralized, prone, will not attack unless rallied)
Undead Wolftroll: 8
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (paralyzed, sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Angus: 3 
Militia Fighter (male): 2 (panicked, sickened; prone/cowering)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked, sickened; saved by Wieland and Zephora)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (moves back 5 ft. on her turn)
Militia Soldier (female): 1 (panicked/cowering, sickened; prone)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked, paralyzed, sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

I forgot to include the sickened penalties for Lady Pendour and Wieland for their attacks. Wieland's AoO is a miss.

Lady Pendour's two attacks still hit.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

The lawful/not lawful act I was asking about was the flippant and facetious "oops" as he pushed the palisade on top of her.


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> They don't stop until they're dead.



And even then they don't stop! 



Knightfall said:


> *Round Five (updated)*
> Caerth: 22 (shaken this round, casts _spiritjaws_ against elf [does not penetrate SR])




Maybe I missed it, but how is Caerth shaken? He made his save versus the rooks, didn't he?



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> The lawful/not lawful act I was asking about was the flippant and facetious "oops" as he pushed the palisade on top of her.



If you really wanted to fool people into thinking you didn't mean to push that palisade on her, then that may have been unlawful, but it was pretty obvious that you were only pretending from the 'oops'. So not unlawful, I think.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how is Caerth shaken? He made his save versus the rooks, didn't he?



On save you're shaken, on failure you're frightened (or even panicked)


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> On save you're shaken, on failure you're frightened (or even panicked)



Ah, thanks! 



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A shaken character takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.




Updated stats:


Spoiler: Caerth



_Shaken:_ -2 attack, saving throws, skill checks, ability checks (not included below)



Spoiler: Wildshaped



Dire Bat shape:
AC 21
Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17
Fort 13, Ref 12, Will 12
Speed 40, fly 70 (Haste + medium armor)
Melee attack: +12/+7/+7 bite (1d8+4)


Non-wildshaped stats:

AC 19 
HP 58/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 40 (Haste + medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage; Haste means extra attack when using Full Attack action

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 2/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 32/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel
Hide From Undead active until it attacks (or until after 90 minutes)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

JustinCase said:


> not unlawful,



Nice phrase. I need to remember it for any argument about alignment or escaping civil justice


----------



## Knightfall

And Maur just took down the wolftroll.


----------



## Neurotic

On the first strike so he can actually move! I need a map! Or a target!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> On the first strike so he can actually move! I need a map! Or a target!



Hmm, I don't know if I should allow you to move Maur. You posted a full attack routine. Maur meant to strike out three times, right? Also, there isn't another foe nearby for him to attack with his second and third attacks, so those rolls would be wasted.

The question is this: if we were playing in person, would you have declared a full attack against the wolftroll and rolled all the dice together?

Maybe I'm being a stickler, but I don't usually allow a player to roll all their dice to hit and then if the first one hits and the enemy falls, I let them discard the other rolls and let them move. I can't think of any DMs I know that would allow that to occur.

And, remember, if we rule that the PCs can do it then I can do it as the DM for the bad guys. 

I will let you all discuss and then make my ruling.


----------



## Knightfall

Two rooks - AoOs vs Angus: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
1D6 = [1] = 1

@Tellerian Hawke, does 25 hit? It would only be for 1 point of damage.

Remember that Angus failed his save vs. Tarrak's stench already, so he takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map is coming up shortly.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*ANGUS' TEMP STATS (W/O SHIELD, WITH UPGRADED AMULET, AND SHIELD OF FAITH):*
AC: 27 / TOUCH AC: 17
SAVING THROWS: (+3 To All [MORALE], +1 To Reflex [Dodge] )
Fort +9 / Reflex +11 / Will +8 (Stench figured in)
Prot. Vs. Sonic: 96 pts. (800 rnds)
Haste: +1 to attack rolls
Bard: +1 to attack and damage roll
Two-Hand: 2 more pts. dam.
Stench: -2 to hit & damage
Stench: -2 to all saves
Stench: -2 to all skill & ability checks

TOTAL ATTACK: +9 / +9 (Stench figured in)
TOTAL DAMAGE: 2d6+7 (Stench figured in)

Nope, 25 does not hit. They need a 27.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated map...


----------



## Knightfall

So, Angus gets one attack this round against Tarrak and then the next round starts.

Note that most of the prone NPCs are cowering. The halfling south of Lady Pendour should be noted as cowering as well. The three below the rooks (including Wieland) aren't cowering. Benedict isn't cowering but the fight has gone out of him and he won't attack unless the PCs rally him.

The rook next to Lady Pendour is slowed and on the ground. All the other rooks are flying 10 feet above the battle, but are in striking distance. Sir Ghal hurt the one that is just above Angus.

The monstrous ghast is flying 40 ft. above the battle and is out of range of the damaging light from Maur's gem.

Caerth is hanging from a stalactite high above the battle. Screech is with him but not noted on the battle map.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, I don't know if I should allow you to move Maur. You posted a full attack routine. Maur meant to strike out three times, right? Also, there isn't another foe nearby for him to attack with his second and third attacks, so those rolls would be wasted.
> 
> The question is this: if we were playing in person, would you have declared a full attack against the wolftroll and rolled all the dice together?
> 
> Maybe I'm being a stickler, but I don't usually allow a player to roll all their dice to hit and then if the first one hits and the enemy falls, I let them discard the other rolls and let them move. I can't think of any DMs I know that would allow that to occur.
> 
> And, remember, if we rule that the PCs can do it then I can do it as the DM for the bad guys.
> 
> I will let you all discuss and then make my ruling.



In real life I would never roll all attacks, this is simply a way to speed up pbp. 

Yes, I (the player) would think, intend, attempt full attack and Maur would start swinging, but what would he swing against once the creature falls? 

Even in real life combat, when things change (for example you knock out someone with a lucky shot) you refocus as quickly as you can or you might be next.

Now, I dont mind losing the rest of the actions so we don't have to retcon. I would like to move, but I dont have to. I could throw something with my attack?

You cannot get into the same situation since you know our HP and if we prevent some action you would adapt (like when priestess moved into spike stones and immediately stopped), played fair (she moved even when you knew about the spikes) and intelligent (stopped).


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Six*
Caerth: 22
Crisenth: 21 (get bleak eagle under control)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (no longer fleeing; turns around double move)
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 3 more rounds)
Phar: 20
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (disappeared)
Tarrak: 19
Rook-Harpy: 18
Rook-Harpies [x6]: 18 (flyby attacks continue [at 10 feet])
Rook-Harpy: 18 (attacking from the ground)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (flying [40 feet])
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13 
Maur: 12
Quinn: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; prone)
Meridith: 12 (panicked/cowering, prone)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (demoralized; prone)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (paralyzed, sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Militia Fighter (male): 2 (panicked, sickened; prone/cowering)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering; prone; sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2
Militia Soldier (female): 1 (panicked/cowering; prone; sickened)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked; paralyzed; sickened)

All the NPCs marked in yellow are effectively out of the fight until they are no longer panicked.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Posted for Angus.

@Neurotic I think this is one of those gray areas of the rules that needs some work. The way I see it is that the last two attacks would be wasted. However, because of the way that I as a DM handle the Haste spell (OTTER uses a hyrbrid Haste spell) I would have let you turn the Haste attack you would have gotten into a move action. But that's a moot point, because in this instance, we're using the standard Haste spell. In my opinion, you should just let it go; because if you "win" this argument, the NPCs get that ability as well, and something like that could turn the tide against us. Just my two cents.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Hopefully, Sir Ghal will be wise enough to make the one-square adjustment diagonally right to get into flanking position with Angus


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Or is that too close to the edge? Maybe Angus will shift on his next turn instead.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Posted for Angus.
> 
> @Neurotic I think this is one of those gray areas of the rules that needs some work. The way I see it is that the last two attacks would be wasted. However, because of the way that I as a DM handle the Haste spell (OTTER uses a hyrbrid Haste spell) I would have let you turn the Haste attack you would have gotten into a move action. But that's a moot point, because in this instance, we're using the standard Haste spell. In my opinion, you should just let it go; because if you "win" this argument, the NPCs get that ability as well, and something like that could turn the tide against us. Just my two cents.



I don't care about winning it, I'm fine with losing the actions if that is the ruling. 

Tacti ally, I would _prefer_ moving since Maur is slow, but it isn't like we're gonna win or lose a fight on a single move (I hope)

Enemies getting the ability is irrelevant, knight knows our abilities and current hp.

And yes, I don't know to leave well enough alone . Move on with rhe game.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> In real life I would never roll all attacks, this is simply a way to speed up pbp.
> 
> Yes, I (the player) would think, intend, attempt full attack and Maur would start swinging, but what would he swing against once the creature falls?
> 
> Even in real life combat, when things change (for example you knock out someone with a lucky shot) you refocus as quickly as you can or you might be next.
> 
> Now, I dont mind losing the rest of the actions so we don't have to retcon. I would like to move, but I dont have to. I could throw something with my attack?
> 
> You cannot get into the same situation since you know our HP and if we prevent some action you would adapt (like when priestess moved into spike stones and immediately stopped), played fair (she moved even when you knew about the spikes) and intelligent (stopped).



Maybe I'm too old school or maybe I've learned to many old school players and GMs who would scoff at the notion of letting a player roll all his dice at once (in any situation) and then if the first hit takes down a foe to just let the character move regardless of the other dice being rolled. I know one DM in particular who would become livid at such an idea. It wouldn't matter to him that the game is virtual, but this is no his game, the point is moot.

I've gamed with you long enough to trust that you wouldn't roll all the dice at once.

however, some DMs I know (beyond that one DM) would insist that a full action be declared ahead of time before any player (or the DM, as well) rolls dice. We can't really do that online without things slowing down even more, so I'm not worried about that. (I tend to want that declared at the table too.)

@Tellerian Hawke's post is interesting...


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Posted for Angus.
> 
> @Neurotic I think this is one of those gray areas of the rules that needs some work. The way I see it is that the last two attacks would be wasted. However, because of the way that I as a DM handle the Haste spell (OTTER uses a hyrbrid Haste spell) I would have let you turn the Haste attack you would have gotten into a move action. But that's a moot point, because in this instance, we're using the standard Haste spell. In my opinion, you should just let it go; because if you "win" this argument, the NPCs get that ability as well, and something like that could turn the tide against us. Just my two cents.



See, now that I like. Because Maur is hasted, he is moving quicker than a normal character could move after taking his first two attacks. That extra hasted action instead gets his feet moving. Maybe he gives up the extra movement that haste would normally grant and instead moves at his normal speed, so 20 feet.

That would let him get 10 feet up the slope. He'd get a little closer but not be able to move his entire _hasted_ movement. I'd let him end his movement in the same square as Meridith is in since she is prone and cowering.

That seems fair to me.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Or is that too close to the edge? Maybe Angus will shift on his next turn instead.



That is very close to the edge. He'd have to make a DC 5 Balance check every round.


----------



## Neurotic

Thanks for the move


Hmmm...Moradin couldn't make Maurs hammer returning...  ungrateful clean-chin, that Maur


----------



## Neurotic

Me not rolling all the dice has more to do with my groups, some have only one d20, others like to see the effect of the attack/damage (Maurs hammer is disrupting so in theory he could one-shot any undead here) before continuing and in one GMs case 'I dont want to remember which color is which attack, roll in order '


----------



## Knightfall

So, Round Six is starting. @JustinCase, you're up.

I'm assuming you want to have the _spiritjaws_ move to attack Tarrak. How far can it move in a round?

Tarrak is 25 feet away from Galzadar. however, the rocky shelf where the elf wizard is is 40 feet up. Hmm, I hate math. 

Since it is basically diagonal movement for the spiritjaws, I'm going to say it is 60 feet from the elf to Tarrak. If it can get there and attack him, this round roll another Caster Level check.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Thanks for the move
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Moradin couldn't make Maurs hammer returning...  ungrateful clean-chin, that Maur



I'll update Maur's postion on the next major change to the map. For now, just assume he's where Meridith is located.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, forgot to have the ghast attack Scarborax in round 5.

Ghast - Full Attack vs Scarborax: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15 (two misses, one hit)
Ghast - claw damage: 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2

Scarborax - Fortitude save vs Paralysis (DC 15): 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 (saves)

He still lives! Barely.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I'm just itchin' to get that flying blast ghast.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for a break.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase:



Spoiler: For JustinCase



Hmm, I'm wondering if Caerth would be able to use Kang's deathwatch ability while wild shaped. I'll have to doublecheck and get back to you. Later.

I need to snooze for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed. I have physio early tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, Round Six is starting. @JustinCase, you're up.
> 
> I'm assuming you want to have the _spiritjaws_ move to attack Tarrak. How far can it move in a round?
> 
> Tarrak is 25 feet away from Galzadar. however, the rocky shelf where the elf wizard is is 40 feet up. Hmm, I hate math.
> 
> Since it is basically diagonal movement for the spiritjaws, I'm going to say it is 60 feet from the elf to Tarrak. If it can get there and attack him, this round roll another Caster Level check.



The spell does not specify, only that I can redirect it to a different target on my turn as a move action. I guess (but I'd like your DM ruling for that) it instantly reappears where I want it to, within the normal range.

I'll roll a caster level check. If you agree with my assessment, it'll target Tarrak; if you say it can't move that far, I'll have it attack the flying ghast instead (I assume it also has SR).

Caster level check: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24

And I'll post in the IC once I know which target it'll be. And add my regular action, and Screech's.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> The spell does not specify, only that I can redirect it to a different target on my turn as a move action. I guess (but I'd like your DM ruling for that) it instantly reappears where I want it to, within the normal range.
> 
> I'll roll a caster level check. If you agree with my assessment, it'll target Tarrak; if you say it can't move that far, I'll have it attack the flying ghast instead (I assume it also has SR).
> 
> Caster level check: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
> 
> And I'll post in the IC once I know which target it'll be. And add my regular action, and Screech's.



The flying ghast is a lot further away than Tarrak is from the _spiritjaws_. I don't think it would instantly move to another target. I think if it could do that it would say in the spell's description... at least, it should say that if it is true.

The only thing I can think of for the range that force-based spells can travel in a single round is the range of each spell. So, for _spiritjaws_, it would be 100 ft. + 10 feet/level. For Caerth, that would be a flying speed of 190 feet for the _spiritjaws_ in one round. That seems very fast to me.

In comparison, the _unseen servant_ has a speed of 15 feet, but that doesn't seem fast enough for spiritjaws (a 3rd-level spell), but it is the only benchmark I can think of for a force effect that can move. Maybe it should be 15 feet/level for all spells that can move around in a fight, unless the spell says otherwise. The various Bigby hand spells don't say how far they can move either, just that redirecting them is a move action.

Anyway, unless I can find an official ruling, I'm going to say it can move anywhere within the range of the spell, as it relates to Caerth's postion on the battle map, so it can easily get to Tarrak.

And, your caster level check was successful, so roll to hit vs. Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

I found this Sage Advice as it relates to the Bigby's hand spell for 5E. (I think it's for 5E.) So, that spell isn't considered to have a speed rating but it does move. That's so weird. Would _spiritjaws_ be the same?


Time to check the old D&D v.3.5 FAQ.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

My guess would be that you spend a move action re-directing it, and it moves to the new target during that move action, and attacks. No matter how far away it is, as long as it's within the spell's range, it has enough movement to get there. My opinion only.  But I'm sure the FAQ will say.


----------



## Neurotic

Ummm...doesn't SR break the spell? Or is it in pathfinder? 

Anyhow, if the spell doesn't specify the speed it doesn't have one. It simply moves where the caster directs it and attacks. Whether you describe it as super-fast spririt-trail jaws or simply winking out and reappearing or turning into butterflies and flying around, the fact is the caster directs it and it attacks.

If it doesn't say it is move action it says 'as a free action you can direct the jaws to pin.'

*But in this case I think the first line is the relevant one:*
"A set of ghostly dinosaur jaws comes into being and attacks THE CREATURE YOU DESIGNATE" note: *one creature, note creatures*
There is no provision from changing the target. So either the elf is immune to the spell and it dissipates (or bites harmlessly through him) or he needs to roll SR each round. I would lean on the former side as usually you have only one chance to bypass SR.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> My guess would be that you spend a move action re-directing it, and it moves to the new target during that move action, and attacks. No matter how far away it is, as long as it's within the spell's range, it has enough movement to get there. My opinion only.  But I'm sure the FAQ will say.



The FAQ says nothing.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ummm...doesn't SR break the spell? Or is it in pathfinder?



See, I wasn't sure about that. I'll take a look at the rules for SR again. Is it wrong for me to hope it breaks the spell. Heh.   



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Anyhow, if the spell doesn't specify the speed it doesn't have one. It simply moves where the caster directs it and attacks. Whether you describe it as super-fast spririt-trail jaws or simply winking out and reappearing or turning into butterflies and flying around, the fact is the caster directs it and it attacks.
> 
> If it doesn't say it is move action it says 'as a free action you can direct the jaws to pin.'
> 
> *But in this case I think the first line is the relevant one:*
> "A set of ghostly dinosaur jaws comes into being and attacks THE CREATURE YOU DESIGNATE" note: *one creature, note creatures*
> There is no provision from changing the target. So either the elf is immune to the spell and it dissipates (or bites harmlessly through him) or he needs to roll SR each round. I would lean on the former side as usually you have only one chance to bypass SR.



Yeah, it doesn't have a speed, as far as I can tell. It does still move across the battlefield, it just doesn't have a limit besides the range limit of the spell.

There is this errata for spiritjaws:


> Each round after the first, you can use a move action to redirect the _spiritjaws_ to a new target. If you do not, the _spiritjaws_ continue to attack the previous round's target. On any round that the _spiritjaws_ switches targets, it gets one attack. Subsequent rounds of attacking that target allow the _spiritjaws_ to make multiple attacks if your base attack bonus would allow it to.




So, if SR doesn't pooch it, then I guess it should be able to try to keep attacking the elf. Personally, I think your right that the spell just fails and is gone but I want to doublecheck the rules.


----------



## Knightfall

Since _spiritjaws_ is an Evocation (Force) effect spell, this section seems to be the most relevant:

*Effect Spells:* Most effect spells summon or create something and are not subject to spell resistance. Sometimes, however, spell resistance applies to effect spells, usually to those that act upon a creature more or less directly, such as _web_.

Spell resistance can protect a creature from a spell that’s already been cast. Check spell resistance when the creature is first affected by the spell.

_Check spell resistance only once for any particular casting of a spell or use of a spell-like ability. If spell resistance fails the first time, it fails each time the creature encounters that same casting of the spell. Likewise, if the spell resistance succeeds the first time, it always succeeds. If the creature has voluntarily lowered its spell resistance and is then subjected to a spell, the creature still has a single chance to resist that spell later, when its spell resistance is up._
— This seems to be the main point of whether or not the spiritjaws can keep attacking the elf or not. The elf's SR succeeded in blocking the spell, so it succeed against that casting every time Caerth tries to direct it at the elf. It doesn't say that an ongoing force effect like _spirijaws_ would be disrupted or destroyed. (KF)

_Spell resistance__ has no effect unless the energy created or released by the spell actually goes to work on the resistant creature’s mind or body. If the spell acts on anything else and the creature is affected as a consequence, no roll is required. Creatures can be harmed by a spell without being directly affected._
— Since the spell didn't actually hit the elf, an SR roll probably wasn't required yet. The same thing for Tarrak. But, to speed up pbp play, it's probably better to roll it even before it hits. And since Caerth beat Tarrak's SR, the _spiritjaws_ will continue to attack the ghast lord until it either hits or Caerth sends it against a different foe. (KF)

Spell resistance does not apply if an effect fools the creature’s senses or reveals something about the creature.

Magic actually has to be working for spell resistance to apply. Spells that have instantaneous durations but lasting results aren’t subject to spell resistance unless the resistant creature is exposed to the spell the instant it is cast.

When in doubt about whether a spell’s effect is direct or indirect, consider the spell’s school:

*Evocation:* If an evocation spell deals damage to the creature, it has a direct effect. If the spell damages something else, it has an indirect effect.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

It says the successful SR check makes him immune to the effects if he encounters the same casting of the spell in the future; which would imply, by necessity, that SR does NOT break the effect, rather, it simply renders you immune to it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> It says the successful SR check makes him immune to the effects if he encounters the same casting of the spell in the future; which would imply, by necessity, that SR does NOT break the effect, rather, it simply renders you immune to it.



Yep, that's the way I'm interpreting it.


----------



## Knightfall

*Aureus shoots at the flying ghast:*
Aureus - +3 Composite Longbow: 1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30
1D84 = [14] = 14
1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6 (hit and miss)


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, that should be 1d8+4, 1d84!  

Aureus - Composite Longbow (damage): 1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

SR, Pathfinder: 





__





						Special Abilities – d20PFSRD
					






					www.d20pfsrd.com


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

a 14 on a d84 is a pretty poor roll.


----------



## Scotley

Well that was disappointing. Guess I better go make sacrifice to the dice gods of the interwebs before my next turn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I only hit with 1 of 3 arrows, too.


----------



## Knightfall

I will post my next set of replies later on tonight.

It's a lot cooler today, so I need to catch up on some of my sleep lost during the recent heatwave. It's supposed to be cool this weekend but be very hot again next week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks for Rooks [x8]*
Rooks (with club):
1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11;1D6 = [2] = 2
#1 vs. Maur: +2 flanking = 13 (miss)

1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16; 1D6 = [4] = 4
#2 vs. Henry: +2 flanking = 18 (miss)

1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20; 1D6 = [6] = 6
#3 vs. Lady Pendour: -1 slowed = 19 (miss)

1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18; 1D6 = [6] = 6
#4 vs. Henry: +2 flanking = 20 (hit)

1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12; 1D6 = [4] = 4
#5 vs. Henry: +2 flanking = 14 (miss)

1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9; 1D6 = [3] = 3
#6 vs. Maur (miss)

1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8; 1D6 = [1] = 1
#7 vs. Sir Ghal (miss)

1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25; 1D6 = [2] = 2
#8 vs. Angus (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

*AoOs vs Rooks*
Ailward - AoO vs Rook #1: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (hit)
Female Dwarf Militia Fighter - AoO vs Rook #1: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (hit; killing blow)

Syndra - AoO vs Rook #2: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (hit)
Elle Redding - AoO vs Rook #2: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16
1D6 = [2] = 2 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you have an AoO against one of the rooks
@Tellerian Hawke, I need a Fortitude save vs. the monstrous ghast's stench (DC 19)


----------



## Knightfall

*Saves vs. Monstrous Ghast's Stench (DC 19)*
Lady Pendour - Fortitude save vs Monstrous Ghast's Stench: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18 (fails; time sickened extended by 1d6+4 minutes)
Sir Ghal - Fortitude save vs Monstrous Ghast's Stench: 1D20+17 = [3]+17 = 20 (saves)
Zephora Chyrche - Fortitude save vs Monstrous Ghast's Stench: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

*Saves vs. Cloudkill Spell (DC 21)*
Ailward - Fortitude save: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28 (saves; takes 3 points of Con damage [loses 5 hp])
Henry Hawtrey - Fortitude save: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13 (fails, takes 3 points of Con damage [loses 8 hp])
Meridith - Fortitude save: 1D20+10-2 = [3]+10-2 = 11 (fails; dies)


----------



## Knightfall

*Rooks Saves vs Cloudkill Spell (x4; 7 HD each)*
Rooks - Fortitude saves: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6 (all fail; take 3 points of Con damage this round)

Each loses 7 hp.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Six (Updated)*
Caerth: 22
Crisenth: 21 (gets bleak eagle under control)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (no longer fleeing; turns around double move)
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 3 more rounds)
Phar: 20 (shoots bow; hits once)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (disappeared?)
Tarrak: 19 (moves; heals self)
Rook-Harpy: 18
Rook-Harpies [x5]: 18 (flyby attacks continue [at 10 feet])
Rook-Harpy: 18 [x2] (attacking from the ground)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (double move while flying; lands near Tarrak)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (casts _cloudkill_ spell from scroll)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (attacks ghast with spear [misses])
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Quinn: 12 (shoots bow [hits once]; takes 1 Con damage)
Maur: 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; stands up from prone on his turn)
Meridith: 12 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (takes 3 Con damage)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (takes 3 Con damage)
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering, sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (paralyzed, sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Militia Fighter (male): 2 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering; prone; sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (stands up from prone on her turn)
Militia Soldier (female): 1 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked; paralyzed; sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

Scarborax - +1 Spear (while prone): 1D20+8-4 = [10]+8-4 = 14
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic and @Scotley:

I need Fortitude saves vs. the _cloudkill_ spell. The DC is 21.

On a failed save, your PCs take 3 points of Con damage. If you save, the Con damage is only 1.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, Neurotic, it's your turn. I'm assuming Maur will double move up the slope to try to get to Tarrak as fast as he can. I will post a revised battlemap tomorrow.

Anyway, I'm heading to bed. It has cooled off considerably. It feels almost cold in here at 21.5 degrees C.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> BTW, Neurotic, it's your turn. I'm assuming Maur will double move up the slope to try to get to Tarrak as fast as he can. I will post a revised battlemap tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, I'm heading to bed. It has cooled off considerably. It feels almost cold in here at 21.5 degrees C.



No chance, single move, downdraft to dismiss cloudkill and land the fliers


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus rolled 18 on his AoO (miss)
Angus rolled 27 in his Fort save (made it)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No chance, single move, downdraft to dismiss cloudkill and land the fliers



Okay, so Maur's normal move is 20 feet, so he can move 40 feet per round since the increase from _haste_ only increases his movement to the maximum of his normal movement rate. So, 20 feet up the slope.

You can either stand over the dead body of Benedict next to the free standing torch or step around him. It's still the same distance, regardless. Both the monstrous ghast and Tarrak are within the range of the celestial brilliance after Maur moves but the lesser ghast might be just outside the gem's range.

Hmm, I think if Maur chooses to stand over the dead body of the damaging light will hit all three.

Also note that downdraft will affect Caerth in his dire bat form depending on where you place it. While he isn't flying right now, he is hanging from a stalactite on the ceiling. Never mind, I see its an instantaneous spell.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

Maur takes four AoOs from the rooks flying around him and Henry as he moves.

Rooks (with clubs) - AoOs vs Maur: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8; 1D6 = [6] = 6
1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13; 1D6 = [3] = 3
1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18; 1D6 = [4] = 4
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25; 1D6 = [6] = 6
(three misses)

I believe that last one hits because Maur is moving. If so, then 6 damage.

Also, roll vs. Tarrak's SR for the _celestial brilliance_. Did you make a roll for the monstrous ghast's SR vs. _celestial brilliance_? Hmm, I don't remember that off the top of my head. I'll take a look through you last mini stats post.

At this point, Maur is not within range of the ghast lord's stench, but I believe you rolled and saved for that already.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map. This is after Maur moves but before he casts his _downdraft_ spell. Note that the rook next to Lady Pendour is also grounded and _slowed_.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, so now I gotta hack the big ghast down to get back to Tarrak. Fine. Angus is pretty pi$$ed about the Cloudkill. He'll take his rage out on the ghast, and then Tarrak will be next; there's plenty of rage to go around.


----------



## Neurotic

I rolled save against the stench.

I need to roll save against cloudkill, SR of cellestial brilliance 

You need to roll save of all airborne creatures in 20' radius cilinder 100 feet high and damage from the fall (depending om the height).

Also, everyone on the ground needs to save or fall prone.

Downdraft is centered on the lower side between Temperance and militia, catching the elf, all the fliers and unfortunately most of the party


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I rolled save against the stench.
> 
> I need to roll save against cloudkill, SR of cellestial brilliance



Okay.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> You need to roll save of all airborne creatures in 20' radius cilinder 100 feet high and damage from the fall (depending om the height).
> 
> Also, everyone on the ground needs to save or fall prone.



I was going to wait roll my saves after you posted in the IC thread. I'll do that next once I'm sure I know exactly where you're putting the _downdraft_.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Downdraft is centered on the lower side between Temperance and militia, catching the elf, all the fliers and unfortunately most of the party



So, like this? If so, it won't catch the elf, Sir Ghal, the rook next to Sir Ghal, or Wieland.





Or did you mean the lower side of the slope, not the map? Even then it won't hit the elf, but it would hit Sir Ghal and the rook. If you put it in between the two paralyzed militia members, the ghasts, and rook next to Lady Pendour, it would hit the elf too. It would also hit Sir Ghal.


----------



## Knightfall

My suggestion...


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I need to roll save against cloudkill, SR of cellestial brilliance



Also, roll SR for _downdraft_.

Note that the lesser ghast and rooks don't have SR, but all the other foes in the _downdraft_ do, as well as Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour. I'll roll the SR checks for your allies.


----------



## Neurotic

Two squares up, you're right, it wouldn't do what I wanted on the original space, I simply made a square. I apologize to all the people I prone since only enemies have SR


----------



## Knightfall

Maur - Caster Level Check vs Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour (SR 25): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13 (_downdraft_ doesn't affect them)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Two squares up, you're right, it wouldn't do what I wanted on the original space, I simply made a square. I apologize to all the people I prone since only enemies have SR
> 
> View attachment 140725



Okay, while it won't hit Ailward or Caerth, you get Galzadar, Tarrak, the monstrous ghast & ghast, and all three rooks.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

fyi, I have altered Quinn's info block to reflect the effects of the cloudkill.


----------



## Knightfall

DC 17, right?

Ghast - Reflex save: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14 (fails; prone)
Grounded Rook - Reflex save: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 (saves; not prone)
Rooks - Reflex saves: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 (both save)
One falls 10 ft. onto cave floor and takes 1d6 damage. It is also prone.
One falls 50 ft. but is still 40 ft. above the bottom of the crevasse.

Reflex saves for other foes if SR is beaten:
Tarrak - Reflex save: 1D20+15 = [10]+15 = 25 (saves)
Monstrous Ghast - Reflex save: 1D20+10 = [4]+10 = 14 (fails if SR is beaten)
Galzadar is immune.

@Neurotic, roll a Spellcraft check for me regarding Galzadar. The DC is 24.


----------



## Knightfall

Damage to rook due to Downdraft: 1D6 = [6] = 6


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall I'm done with all the rolls, you need to roll saves and damage for some mooks and everyone on the ground in the red circle.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic, roll a Spellcraft check for me regarding Galzadar. The DC is 24.



Galzadar spellcraft: 1D20+7+2 = [20]+7+2 = 29


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> One falls 10 ft. onto cave floor and takes 1d6 damage. It is also prone.
> One falls 50 ft. but is *still 40 ft. above the bottom of the crevasse*.




Deep thingy.

So main effect of the spell was to dispel cloudkill and it worked


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

with some un-forseen effects.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:
			
		

> SR vs elf (spirit weapon; downdraft): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20; 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18





Neurotic said:


> Galzadar spellcraft: 1D20+7+2 = [20]+7+2 = 29



The elf has _lesser globe of protection_ protecting him, which blocks all 3rd-level spells or lower, so neither _downdraft_ or _spiritual weapon_ can affect him. The SR roll isn't high enough either, if the PCs manage to dispel the elf's numerous protections. Maur can tell the elf is also protected by a _protection from arrows_ spell, as well as _mage armor_ and _shield_.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Downdraft SR going from top left to the right and down: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
> 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
> 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
> 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
> 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
> 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
> 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
> 
> Assuming 25 SR and referencing the map in OOC
> rook in 2nd row affected
> ghoul on the sorcerer affected
> apprentice to Tarraks right affected



*None* of the rooks or the normal ghast have SR, so those rolls are not needed. Only Galazadar, Sir Ghal, Lady Pendour, Phre, and Tarrak have SR. I don't believe Angus had _shield of law_ cast on him.

I'm not sure which of the other non-25 rolls are meant for which foes. Please clarify please. Not all the bad guys have the same level of SR, so I need to know. The 9 is only roll that can't affect a foe, so I need to know which one that roll is for. The 21s are high enough.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Celestial brilliance (elf, Phre, ghoul, Tarrak): 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
> 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19 (Phre, success)
> 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 (not required)
> 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14 (Tarrak, failed)
> - useless



The elf is not undead; he is also elevated 40 ft.

The normal ghoul doesn't have SR, no no roll is required against it. It simply takes the damage from _celestial brilliance_.

The roll vs. Tarrak's SR isn't high enough.

EDIT: I made a mistake. The roll vs. the monstrous ghast is high enough. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Knightfall

*Reflex Saves for Other NPCs*
Scarborax, Temperance and Zephora are already prone on Maur's turn.

Ailward - Reflex save: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13 (fails; prone)
Elle Redding - Reflex save: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (fails; prone)
---
Female Dwarf Militia Fighter - Reflex Save: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 (saves)
Male Dwarf Militia Fighter - Reflex Save (helpless): 1D20+4-6 = [5]+4-6 = 3 (fails; prone)
Male Human Militia Soldier - Reflex save: 1D20+2-6 = [4]+2-6 = 0 (fails; prone)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Six (Updated [ver. 2])*
Caerth: 22
Crisenth: 21 (gets bleak eagle under control)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (no longer fleeing; turns around double move)
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 3 more rounds)
Phar: 20 (shoots bow; hits once)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (disappeared?)
Tarrak: 19 (moves; heals self)
Rook-Harpy: 18
Rook-Harpies [x3]: 18 (10-ft. Flyby Attacks [near Henry and Phar])
Rook-Harpy: 18 [x2] (grounded [near Henry])
Rook-Harpies: 18 (flying but is now 50 feet down in the crevasse)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (grounded [near Lady Pendour])
Rook-Harpy: 18 (grounded; prone)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (double move while flying; lands near Tarrak; prone?)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (casts _cloudkill_ spell from scroll)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (prone; attacks ghast with spear [misses])
Syndra Stormraven (druid): 13
Quinn: 12 (shoots bow [hits once]; takes 1 Con damage)
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; stands up from prone)
Meridith: 12 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (takes 3 Con damage; stands up from prone)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (takes 3 Con damage)
Sir Ghal: 11
Samantha Willowchild (cleric): 10 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Benedict Stevyn (ranger): 10 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering; sickened; prone)
Ghast: 4 (stands up from prone; attacks and hits Scarborax)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (paralyzed; prone; sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (stands up from prone)
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Militia Fighter (male): 2 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (stands up from prone; will take AoO from Tarrak)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering; prone; sickened)
Militia Soldier (female): 1 (slain by _cloudkill_ spell)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked; paralyzed; prone; sickened) 

@Tellerian Hawke, roll a Reflex save vs. Maur's _downdraft_ spell. (The DC is 17.)

Taking a break for a bit. I will add more posts for the various NPCs later.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, Caerth might have to save vs. the downdraft spell based on where Neurotic placed it.

@JustinCase, roll a DC 17 Reflex save. Roll a save for Screech too.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

shield of law wouldn't work on Angus because he is chaotic good, is what I think I remember you saying


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## Knightfall

Ghast stands up and takes an AoO from Scarborax...
Scarborax (prone) - AoO vs Ghast (prone): 1D20+8-4 = [14]+8-4 = 18
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6 (hit)

Ghast attacks Scarborax back...
Ghast - Bite attack vs Scarborax (prone): 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 (hit)
Ghast - Bite damage: 1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4

Scarborax is now unconscious and dying.


----------



## Knightfall

The female dwarf fighter moves through Elle and Angus to stand in front of Sir Ghal. She takes one AoO from the prone monstrous ghast.

Monstrous Ghast (Phre) - AoO with Morningstar: 1D20+17-4 = [17]+17-4 = 30
1D8+11 = [8]+11 = 19 (hit)

The female dwarf goes down.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall You said the Monstrous Ghast that Angus is fighting would be prone if its SR was beaten.... was it?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall You said the Monstrous Ghast that Angus is fighting would be prone if its SR was beaten.... was it?



While I'm not 100% sure, I'm going to say it is prone. I calculated the attack on the female dwarf fighter as if it was prone.

EDIT: BTW, Angus can see a _phylactery_ on the monstrous ghast's head.

Also, Angus can see that Tarrak, while medium-sized, is very tall. The ghast lord's chainmail armor is blood-red. (The token doesn't realy reflect this fact.) Besides the great mace, Azurak, that Tarrak is wielding, the ghast lord also has a falchion in a black-leather sheath at his side. Tarrak also has a _phylactery_ on its head and an evil looking mantle covering his upper torso, although the hood is pulled back. A wide belt with skulls on it is around the ghast lord's waist.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall post coming soon now, that's what I was hoping you'd say!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall post coming soon now, that's what I was hoping you'd say!



No worries.

FYI, I edited my reply with some details for you. I need to take a break again for while. I have a bit of a headache.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Posted for Angus.



Both of your attacks are hits. The monstrous ghast doesn't go down, however.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I am going to edit my post, and add some thoughts for Angus, based on the info you just gave me.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seven*
Galzadar's Demon Familiar: 27 (new combatant)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (flies and cast flaming sphere vs. Galzadar who is unaffected)
Screech: 22 (flies and attack's elf wizard's familiar; misses)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (double move back to cave)
Crisenth: 21 (fast dismount [move action]; feather falls; throws javelin [misses])
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 2 more rounds; shoots at rook [hits once])
Phar: 20 
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (vampire?)
Tarrak: 19
Rook-Harpies [x2]: 18 (10-ft. Flyby Attacks [near Quinn and Phar])
Rook-Harpies [x2]: 18 (grounded [near Quinn and Phar])
Rook-Harpies: 18 (flying but is now 50 feet down in the crevasse)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (grounded [near Lady Pendour])
Rook-Harpy: 18 (slain by Sir Ghal)
Monstrous Ghast: 17 (prone)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (unconscious [dying])
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; withdrawing)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering; sickened; prone)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened; gets up from being prone)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (stands up from prone)
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (gets up and runs away)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked; sickened; gets up from being prone)

The paralysis for two of the NPCs ends this round.

@JustinCase, you're up. Make a Spot check for Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

The _Inspire Courage_ effect last until the end of next round. It lasts for 5 rounds after the bard was killed (round 3).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I was not counting Inspire Courage effect when I did damage to the Monstrous Ghast; she would have taken 1 extra point from each blow (31 total)... is that enough to drop her? If not, those 2 extra points are still important


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM Only



Aureus - Spot Check (while distracted) [DC 20]: 1D20+11-11 = [20]+11-11 = 20
So, a 30!

Aureus will warn the other PCs about the strange mist she sees moving.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall I was not counting Inspire Courage effect when I did damage to the Monstrous Ghast; she would have taken 1 extra point from each blow (31 total)... is that enough to drop her? If not, those 2 extra points are still important



Okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

according to the last map:








						Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [OOC]
					

Attacks for Rooks [x8] Rooks (with club): 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11;1D6 = [2] = 2 #1 vs. Maur: +2 flanking = 13 (miss)  1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16; 1D6 = [4] = 4 #2 vs. Henry: +2 flanking = 18 (miss)  1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20; 1D6 = [6] = 6 #3 vs. Lady Pendour: -1 slowed = 19 (miss)  1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18; 1D6 =...




					www.enworld.org
				



there is a downed rook and some flying rooks. This map is still correct, right?

move 5 feet up the slope
is this = to 10 feet because of the slope?If no, then no '5 foot step' possible? Either way,  its not enough to use spring attack I am guessing.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall 
Sr rolls are based on the map, there are rooks in 2nd, 3rd and 4th rows, Phre in 4th, ghast, tarrak and 2 other in 5th and the ghould eating the sorcerer somewhere


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> according to the last map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [OOC]
> 
> 
> Attacks for Rooks [x8] Rooks (with club): 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11;1D6 = [2] = 2 #1 vs. Maur: +2 flanking = 13 (miss)  1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16; 1D6 = [4] = 4 #2 vs. Henry: +2 flanking = 18 (miss)  1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20; 1D6 = [6] = 6 #3 vs. Lady Pendour: -1 slowed = 19 (miss)  1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18; 1D6 =...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a downed rook and some flying rooks. This map is still correct, right?



Here's a updated look at the area around Quinn just to make things easier. The rooks that were flying are still flying and the ground rook hasn't had a chance to get back into the air. The rooks that are flying are only 10 ft. in the air, so they are within melee range. However, the rooks will move in this round before Quinn's action.







			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> move 5 feet up the slope
> is this = to 10 feet because of the slope?If no, then no '5 foot step' possible? Either way,  its not enough to use spring attack I am guessing.



That is correct. Each square up the slope cost 2 squares of movement, so Quinn can't take a 5 ft. step. He can only take a 5 ft. step horizontally or back down the slope.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall
> Sr rolls are based on the map, there are rooks in 2nd, 3rd and 4th rows, Phre in 4th, ghast, tarrak and 2 other in 5th and the ghould eating the sorcerer somewhere



I think I figured it out. I don't think the roll of 9 matters. It would only matter if that roll was for Phre. Here's an updated map of that area after the end of the last round.





All of the rooks were affected, as was the monstrous ghast (Phre), the standard ghast, and Tarrak. Galzadar was unaffected due to being protected by his _lesser globe of invulnerability_. He cast that right after Caerth tried to hit him with the _spiritjaws_.

The grounded rook and the rook by Sir Ghal made their saves. The flying rook by Ghal was still blown down 50 feet. The rook that was flying near Sir Ghal and Angus failed its save and hit the ground for 1d6 damage. Sir Ghal finished it off with three attacks. That rook is lying under the dying form of the female dwarf fighter who moved across the battlefield to try to help Angus and Sir Ghal. (Phre hit her with an AoO.)

Phre failed her save and is prone. Angus hit her twice with his blade.

Tarrak made his save.

The standard ghast was knocked prone but got bak up on its turn. Scarborax hit it with an AoO but didn't destroy it. The ghast hit the Stump Sorcerer back and Scarborax is now dying. The two militia members were paralyzed when the ghast got back up.


----------



## Knightfall

Most of the NPCs that were knocked prone by the _downdraft_ have since gotten up. As noted already, the spell didn't penetrate the SR on Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour. The dying militia member next to Tarrak was already prone when Maur cast the downdraft, as was the cowering militia member, Wieland, and the halfling fighter named Temperance (who is cowering).


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So, As what [I think] I have in the IC and if that rook does not move, I will get an attack on it, if not, I will modify as needed.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, Caerth might have to save vs. the downdraft spell based on where Neurotic placed it.
> 
> @JustinCase, roll a DC 17 Reflex save. Roll a save for Screech too.



I thought I was just outside the affected area, but sure, I'll roll:

Ref save Caerth: 1D20+12 = [19]+12 = 31
Ref save Screech: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28

Easy peasy.  


Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, you're up. Make a Spot check for Caerth.



Spot: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28


----------



## Neurotic

Spell affects airborne creatures and those on the ground it hits. Caerth is neither.
@JustinCase, @Knightfall


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Spell affects airborne creatures and those on the ground it hits. Caerth is neither.
> @JustinCase, @Knightfall



That seems like a bit of a technicality to me, but the saves were made, so Caerth and Screech would only be downdrafted 50 feet. Plus, Caerth is hanging over the crevasse, so there was no chance that the druid or his familiar were going to hit anything solid even if they fell 100 feet.

I'll let JustinCase decide what he wants to do for the current scene.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I thought I was just outside the affected area, but sure, I'll roll:
> 
> Ref save Caerth: 1D20+12 = [19]+12 = 31
> Ref save Screech: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28
> 
> Easy peasy.



I thought so too, at first, but after the cylinder was moved up 2 squares, I noticed that Caerth could be affected by the spell. I guess we could also say that Caerth can make a Strength check to try to physically hold one to the stalactite he's hanging from to prevent being pulled down half the distance by the _downdraft spell_ (50 ft.). Same DC.

I'll leave it it up to you.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Spot: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28





Spoiler: DM Only



Eutharic - Hide check: 1D20+17 = [9]+17 = 26
Caerth's Spot check is higher, so he sees Galzadar's familiar.





Spoiler: For JustinCase Only



Caerth can see that the elf wizard doesn't look like any elf he's ever seen before. The man's skin is the color of a moonlit sky filled with a sea of stars†. There is almost a translucence to the elf man but that might have more to do with the numerous spells that are protecting the elf. There is some sort of globe of energy around the elf, which stands out. There is also what looks like a disembodied hand floating next to the elf. The elf's _mage armor_ and _shield_ spells are obvious, as the half-orc druid has seen Phar and local wizards he knows cast those spell. Caerth can make a Spellcraft check to determine which higher-level spells are protecting the strange-looking elf.

The most interesting thing Caerth sees is a tiny winged creature that is sitting on a large mushroom behind the stalagmite that Galzadar is standing next to. No one in the lower part of the cave could see it from their vantage point. The creature is not natural. It has bat-like wings and sits like a humanoid would. It looks otherworldly, possibly from the lower planes. The creature is likely the elf wizard's familiar.

*Reminder:* †Drow are not native to Kulan. The schism of elves that happened on other worlds did not happen in this campaign setting. Yes, there are drow on other Material Planes in Kulan's cosmology, but the knowledge of that race of elves isn't widely known by those that haven't studied Knowledge (Ancient History) and/or Knowledge (The Planes).

Regardless, Galzadar is not a drow from some other world, but neither is he any lineage of elf that Caerth has ever met or heard of before. Up until this point, Phar is the most unique elf that Caerth has ever met.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I had to get up very early due to a lot of discomfort. Stretched a bit and took some Tylenol, which has kicked in now. Going back to bed for a few more hours.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, SR does apply to a _flaming sphere_ spell.

Regardless, the elf wizard is protected from all spells of 3rd level or lower due to his _lesser globe of invulnerability_, so don't worry about rolling a Caster Lever check unless Caerth wants to try to dispel the magic protecting the wizard. Of course, Caerth doesn't know that the _flaming sphere _can't penetrate the _lesser globe_, and, unfortunately, the Spellcraft check you made isn't high enough to determine the other spells that the wizard has protecting him.

BTW, the _spiritjaws_ spell continues to try to hit Tarrak. That spell beat his SR, but its attack wasn't a hit. You don't have to roll for the SR again, so the _spirtjaws_ can continue to attack until it hits or the spell's duration runs out. So, roll another attack roll for it.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, SR does apply to a _flaming sphere_ spell.
> 
> Regardless, the elf wizard is protected from all spells of 3rd level or lower due to his _lesser globe of invulnerability_, so don't worry about rolling a Caster Lever check unless Caerth wants to try to dispel the magic protecting the wizard. Of course, Caerth doesn't know that the _flaming sphere _can't penetrate the _lesser globe_, and, unfortunately, the Spellcraft check you made isn't high enough to determine the other spells that the wizard has protecting him.




Yeah, it was more of a distraction anyway. Perhaps even a beacon for our archers and spellcasters. 

The real fun is next round. Does my armours special ability work during wild shape? 

If not, no problem. But I know that charging is also possible with flight, sooo… 



> BTW, the _spiritjaws_ spell continues to try to hit Tarrak. That spell beat his SR, but its attack wasn't a hit. You don't have to roll for the SR again, so the _spirtjaws_ can continue to attack until it hits or the spell's duration runs out. So, roll another attack roll for it.




Oh, right! Will do. 

Spiritjaws: 1D20+6+3 = [12]+6+3 = 21
2D6 = [2, 1] = 3
1D20+1+3 = [18]+1+3 = 22
2D6 = [1, 2] = 3


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> The real fun is next round. Does my armours special ability work during wild shape?
> 
> If not, no problem. But I know that charging is also possible with flight, sooo…



That's why it is called _wild_ rhino hide.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> That's why it is called _wild_ rhino hide.




Yee-hah!


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, right! Will do.
> 
> Spiritjaws: 1D20+6+3 = [12]+6+3 = 21
> 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3
> 1D20+1+3 = [18]+1+3 = 22
> 2D6 = [1, 2] = 3



Neither of those rolls hit.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated lower part of battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

Updated upper part of battle map...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Since I am still waiting to find out  if the target moves,and since I feel groggy, I am taking a nap.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Since I am still waiting to find out  if the target moves,and since I feel groggy, I am taking a nap.



I want to do the same, but we have a grocery store order coming soon.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, I think I napped enough for the both of us.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Well, I think I napped enough for the both of us.



I managed to get a nap too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Meanwhile in East Texas... I was working in my Minecraft Realm, building my Elven tree fortress, and working on Hawke's stone castle.   



Spoiler: Hawke's Castle











Spoiler: Elven Tree Fortress


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed. I will check in again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Knightfall

Will continue to wait for @Scotley's next post for Phar, as this fight is to important to rush through. I need a nap anyways.


----------



## Scotley

Coming Right up.


----------



## Scotley

Curses, I forgot to include the bonus to hit and damage from point blank shot if it matters.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

You should have shot both rays at the Rook. The wizard has Lesser Globe running, and will ignore Scorching Ray.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Curses, I forgot to include the bonus to hit and damage from point blank shot if it matters.



It would for the second ray if the _lesser globe_ spell didn't negate the rays entirely. However...



Tellerian Hawke said:


> You should have shot both rays at the Rook. The wizard has Lesser Globe running, and will ignore Scorching Ray.





Scotley said:


> OOC:
> knowledge arcana and religion: 1D20+19 = [2]+19 = 21
> 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14



Yes, based on Phar's Knowledge (arcana) roll, the paragon elf can tell that a _scorching ray_ spell isn't going to hurt Galzadar with the protections that the 'other' elf wizard has up, so, logically, Phar would not fire at him with the spell.

Instead, we can say Phar fires the rays at one or two of the rooks. Note that Phar must either cast defensively (a Concentration check [DC 17]) to avoid taking AoO from the rook that is threatening him or make a 5 ft. step away from the rook. There is space (barely) next to Aureus for Phar to step back down the slope, so he can make that 5 ft. adjustment.

I will assume that is the case.

Both rays hit. I will say that Phar targets the rook that was closest to him. The scorching ray puts that rook down. The second ray puts down another rook as well. 

EDIT: And I _just_ notice you already changed your post to have Phar fire at the rook. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seven (Updated)*
Galzadar's Demon Familiar: 27 (new combatant)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (flies and cast flaming sphere vs. Galzadar who is unaffected)
Screech: 22 (flies and attack's elf wizard's familiar; misses)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (double move back to cave)
Crisenth: 21 (fast dismount [move action]; feather falls; throws javelin [misses])
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 2 more rounds; shoots at rook [hits once])
Phar: 20 (casts scorching ray against rooks)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (using _gaseous form_ spell)
Tarrak: 19 (activates Deathly Aura; lasts until round 9)
Rook-Harpies: 18 (10-ft. Flyby Attacks [near Quinn and Phar])
Rook-Harpies: 18 (slain by Phar's _scorching ray_)
Rook-Harpies: 18 (grounded [near Quinn and Phar])
Rook-Harpies: 18 (slain by Phar's _scorching ray_)
Rook-Harpies: 18 (flying but is now 50 feet down in the crevasse)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (grounded [near Lady Pendour])
Rook-Harpy: 18 (slain by Sir Ghal)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (prone)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (unconscious [dying])
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; withdrawing)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (remaining motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (can only move 5 feet/round; remaining motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering; sickened; prone)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (gets up and runs away) 
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (panicked; sickened; gets up from being prone and tries to move away from Tarrak) 

I'm going to write posts for Tarrak, the remaining four rooks, Phre, Lady Pendour, and Galzadar.

After that I will reply to @ScottDeWar_jr's post and it will be @Neurotic's turn for Maur.


----------



## Knightfall

*Actions for Four Remaining Rooks*
Grounded Rook Moves 5 ft. and Attacks Quinn: Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D6 = [4] = 4 (miss)

Rook Flies 10 ft. and Attacks Henry: Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D6 = [3] = 3 (miss)

Flying Rook (down in crevasse) climbs 80 feet straight up (double move). It is now flying 30 feet above the crevasse.

Grounded Rook Attacks Angus: Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
1D6 = [1] = 1 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus's modified AC is 27, right?

He takes 13 points of damage.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Correct, 27 hits.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, roll a Spellcraft check, DC 17.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up! I'll post a revised battle map in a bit. I have to eat supper first.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed early.


----------



## Neurotic

Still moving up slope, right? I will post with that assumption (so only moving 50'/2) - not able to get to Tarrak in a single move?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, roll a Spellcraft check, DC 17.



Spellcraft: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16

Just missed the mark.


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> "Caerth, stop casting and kill that wizard! You're a druid, eat it!"




But I'm on a diet!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Still moving up slope, right? I will post with that assumption (so only moving 50'/2) - not able to get to Tarrak in a single move?



That is correct.


----------



## Knightfall

After Angus's action, the militia fighter named Annabel Ufford gets up from being prone and runs away from the fight. She ends up next to Wieland.

Also, the panicked militia soldier that is prone next to Tarrak will try to get up and rush away from the ghast lord donw the slope. He isn't running this round due to starting prone. Both Tarrak and the Grounded Rook gets an AoO against the man as the soldier stands up.

Tarrak - AoO vs Fleeing Soldier: 1D20+15 = [1]+15 = 16
1D12+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (critical miss)
So, that's not good.

Normally, I would roll a Dexterity check, but I'm just going to say he lose hold of Azurak and it and falls into the square where Temperance is cowering.

Rook (with club) - AoO on Fleeing Soldier: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D6 = [3] = 3 (hit)
I keep forgetting the rook is slowed.

I will wait to post the details until after T.H.'s post. That post will be the last one for Round Seven.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eight*
Demon Familiar (Eutharic): 27 (takes wand and moves to Crisenth)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (charges and misses)
Screech: 22 (doesn't attack)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (attacks Caerth using blood wind; critical miss)
Crisenth: 21 (casts area _dispel magic_)
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 1 more round)
Phar: 20 (summoning a celestial giant eagle)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (using _gaseous form_ spell)
Tarrak: 19 (moves and cast deific vengeance vs. Angus)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (10-ft. Flyby Attacks [near Ailward and Henry]; drops club)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (flying 30 feet above crevasse; charges Angus through the air [misses])
Rook-Harpy: 18 (grounded [near Angus]; attacks dwarf fighter [hits])
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (gets up from prone; flies)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (fails to cast _dispel magic_ spell; draws blade)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (unconscious [dying])
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; hiding)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (Spd 5 feet/round; motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked/cowering; sickened; prone)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering)
Militia Soldier (male): 1 (sickened) 

NPCs in yellow will not fight or help the PCs this round. Most are either panicked, unconscious, or on the edge of death.

This is the last round for the _Inspire Courage_. The _fear_ effect from the rooks lasts until initiative count 18 in Round Twelve. Tarrak's deathly aura last until his turn in Round Nine.

Galzadar's demon familiar goes first this round.

Note that I will not be available tomorrow in the afternoon and evening as I'm spending time with my sister and mom for my mom's birthday and my own, which was the 18th.

So, if you guys want to get through this round quickly, it will be either done today or on Sunday.


----------



## Neurotic

Happy birthday!


----------



## JustinCase

Happy birthday!

Weekends are usually offline for me, but I’ll say what I intend to do:

Screech harasses the quasit, unless it turns out to be far more powerful. 

Caerth will charge at the wizard, hopefully dealing his extra charge damage from his armour. (Alternatively, fly over his head and wildshape into something big and heavy to squash the elf. )


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for the start of Round Eight.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Happy Birthday, Dude.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Weekends are usually offline for me, but I’ll say what I intend to do:
> 
> Screech harasses the quasit, unless it turns out to be far more powerful.
> 
> Caerth will charge at the wizard, hopefully dealing his extra charge damage from his armour. (Alternatively, fly over his head and wildshape into something big and heavy to squash the elf. )



Caerth can charge. While I haven't posted for the quasit yet, the updated battle map shows where it goes. It goes to its master, takes the wand as a free action and double moves to Crisenth. It can fly at a speed of 50 feet per round at perfect maneuverability.

Screech gets an AoO on the quasit as it moves away from its initial position where Screech attacked it last round.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I'm assuming you want me to roll for Caerth and Screech. Starting with Screech's AoO vs Eutharic. I'm assuming Screech's previous attack was a charge, right? So...

Screech - AoO vs Eutharic: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21 + 2 = 23
1D4 = [3] = 3 (hit)

But the damage is negated by DR.


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth (dire bat form) - Charge Attack vs Galzadar (+2 to hit and -2 AC): 1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27
1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8 (miss)
That wand saved Galzadar's butt! 

I would say that Screech is overmatched if he goes after the quasit. His claws will not bypass the demon familiar's DR. Now, he could attack Galzadar instead, and the owl familiar might hit. He'll have to move into the elf's square to attack, which I believe provokes an AoO.

However, Galzadar isn't holding a melee weapon at this point. Caerth can see that the elf wizard has both a longsword-type blade and a dagger on its belt.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Happy birthday!





JustinCase said:


> Happy birthday!





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Happy Birthday, Dude.



Thanks guys!


----------



## Knightfall

I'm assuming the gem doesn't count as a magic item.

Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Gem with _Celestial Brilliance_ (DC 18): 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 (failed)
Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs _Holy Storm_ (DC 18): 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 (success)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Where is Samantha's body? She is the one who had my shield. If I remember correctly, she died a few rounds back. If she's close-by, Angus will try to retrieve his shield.


----------



## Knightfall

_*Dispel Magic*_* vs Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour*
Sir Ghal
_Shield of Law:_ Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Sir Ghal (DC 26) [1st spell]: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (failed)

_Haste:_ Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Sir Ghal (Haste [DC 20]): 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9 (failed)

_Mass Conviction:_ Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Sir Ghal (Mass Conviction [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10 (failed)

Lady Pendour
_Shield of Law:_ Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Lady Pendour (DC 26): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Where is Samantha's body? She is the one who had my shield. If I remember correctly, she died a few rounds back. If she's close-by, Angus will try to retrieve his shield.



She is in the square directly behind Maur.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:
BTW, what spells are currently on Angus?

Only _haste_?


----------



## Knightfall

*Dispel Magic vs. Other NPCs*
Ailward
Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Ailward (Mass Conviction [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 (failed)
_Mass Conviction_ stays in place and there are no other spells on Ailward.

Elle
Crisenth - _Dispel Magic_ vs Elle (_Mass Conviction_ [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 (success)

Henry
Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Henry (Mass Conviction [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 (success)

Tristan
Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Tristan (Fear [DC 19]): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (success)

Dwarf Fighter
Crisenth - _Dispel Magic_ vs Male Dwarf Fighter (_Mass Conviction_ [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 (success)

*Slow Effect on Rook from Shield of Law (DC 18)*
Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Rook (Slow [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9 (failed)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Haste, and then something is giving him +3 to all his saves (Morale bonus)... Shield of Faith?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Haste, and then something is giving him +3 to all his saves (Morale bonus)... Shield of Faith?



_Mass Conviction_. Haste has the higher CL, so we start with that one.

Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Angus (Haste [DC 20]): 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 (failed)

Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Angus (Mass Conviction): 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 (failed)

I can't remember if Angus has shield of faith too. Shield of Faith increases his AC and I believe it would be at least 2 higher with it. That would have come from the staff, cast by Phar which would make it... damn CL 15.

Okay, so the DCs for the various shield spells are higher than I thought. The caster level would only be higher than that if Phar's caster level ws higher.

Time to recalculate.

But first, 

Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Angus (Shield of Faith DC 26): 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 (fail)

This one comes before the other two.

So, Angus is safe.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dispel Magic vs. Maur*
Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Maur (Shield of Law [DC 26]): 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 (failed)

Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Maur (Haste [DC 20]): 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 (failed)

Crisenth - Dispel Magic vs Maur (Mass Conviction [DC 18]): 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7 (failed)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

WHEW. That was a close one, lol


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic would you get upset if Angus asked Maur to pass him the shield? It would cost you a move action.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Neurotic would you get upset if Angus asked Maur to pass him the shield? It would cost you a move action.



He'll probably move forwad up the slope out of your way. There is a spot to the right of Angus on the map. He could also move to stand over the dying form of the female dwarf fighter and the dead rook under her. (Or he might heal her.)


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar is next to act. He gets to perform his actions before the priestess in gaseous form can move towards him and the other PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

I need to take a break.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

By the way, I don't know i f I told you this or not, but your and your Mother's date of birth is the same as my mother's.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Neurotic would you get upset if Angus asked Maur to pass him the shield? It would cost you a move action.



Right now I think you need saves more than physical shield. Tarrak lost his weapon and the others are all casters.

Strike Tarrak, move 5', repeat until you can charge Crisenth, we cannot have unharrased caster free to cast. 

I will move and smite next round


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am trying to get there too.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> By the way, I don't know if I told you this or not, but your and your Mother's date of birth is the same as my mother's.



That's cool... in a weird The Outer Limits sort of way. 

Heh, I kid.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm back home now, but I'm very tired. It was a long day... a good day, but a long one.

My mom and I ordered dinner and watched a movie (Charade). We chatted about family and stuff. I gave her the birthday present my sister got for her and the card I picked out for her.

I'm probably going to crawl into bed very, very soon.


----------



## Scotley

Glad you had a good day. Charade is a classic. Shared it with my son a few months back. The acting is a little over the top, but that is all part of the fun.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Glad you had a good day. Charade is a classic. Shared it with my son a few months back. The acting is a little over the top, but that is all part of the fun.



Thanks, it's an interesting movie. I had seen parts of it before and had already seen the remake called "The Truth About Charlie" with Thandie Newton, Mark Wahlberg, and Tim Robbins. I really like that movie, so I knew I wanted to see the original at some point.

Yes, it's definitely a classic movie but with any classic movie, it has flaws based on the time it was made. When watching old movies, I try not to think about it, but there was one moment in the movie where I was cringing.

Still, overall, it was a good movie.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I have physio later on today in the late afternoon, so I likely be tired and sore in the evening. Doing a load of laundry right now.

@Scotley, do you think you'll be able to post later on today? It's Phar's turn, right now.

Anyway, I have to finish having my lunch.


----------



## Scotley

Oh crap, did I miss my cue. Sorry. Posting now.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Oh crap, did I miss my cue. Sorry. Posting now.



It's okay. I'm feeling a bit tired today, so my next post won't be until later on in the evening. The air pressure is up to 101.7 kPa today. I'm getting a bit of headache, so I'm going to lie down. While it's not scary hot out, it's still almost 26 degrees C in my apartment.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Deathly Aura (Damage Healed to Undead): 2D8+9 = [1, 7]+9 = 17


----------



## Knightfall

*Attacks for Rooks [x3]*
Rook attacks Ailward: Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
1D6 = [2] = 2 (critical miss)
Drops club over the edge of the crevasse

Rook charges Angus: Rook (with club) - Aerial charge (+2 to attack, -2 to AC): 1D20+7+2 = [7]+7+2 = 16 +1 = 17
1D6 = [6] = 6 +1 = 7 (miss)

Grounded Rook attacks Dwarf Fighter: Rook (with club): 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D6 = [3] = 3 (critical threat)
Rook (with club) - Confirm critical: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D6 = [3] = 3 (not a crit.)


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic:

Quinn and Maur are up next!

Reminder that Crisenth managed to dispel the _holy storm_ spell but failed to dispel the _celestial brilliance_. Tarrak hit Angus with _deific vengeance_. Phre stood up from prone and flies away from melee (Angus still has an AoO). Galzadar failed his Concentration check for _dispel magic_.

I'm assuming that Quinn will double move up the slope.



Spoiler: For ScottDeWar



Quinn's normal speed with a breastplate should be 20 feet (40 ft. while hasted). It says his standard speed is 30 feet on the character sheet.

Quinn can double move up the slope for a total of 40 feet while _hasted_. Or you can have him run up the slope [x4] for a total of 80 feet. If he double moves, he will be right in front of Lady Pendour. If you have him run up the slope, he would end up standing right behind the halfling Gala of Inanna, Elle. This would put him next to Angus and 30 feet from Tarrak and the standard ghast.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall shouldn't that be 50' ? Haste adds 30 to his normal speed. Minus speed penalty. I'm not sure if that helps (it is only 5 feet extra, but may mean one attack instead on none)

Also, roll for slow effect of the shield of law unless rook isn't chaotic


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall shouldn't that be 50' ? Haste adds 30 to his normal speed. Minus speed penalty. I'm not sure if that helps (it is only 5 feet extra, but may mean one attack instead on none)



_Haste_ adds 30 feet up twice a character's normal movement rate. (Yes, his normal movement rate is 30 feet but not while wearing a breastplate.)



> All of the _hasted _creature’s modes of movement (including land movement, burrow, climb, fly, and swim) increase by 30 feet, *to a maximum of twice the subject’s normal speed using that form of movement*. This increase counts as an enhancement bonus, and it affects the creature’s jumping distance as normal for increased speed.



I'm assuming that line takes into account when a character is wearing armor that restricts movement. Perhaps it doesn't. It really should be more clear. I'll check the D&D FAQ and online to see if there is an official ruling regarding hasted characters wearing medium or heavy armor.

You may be right.


----------



## Knightfall

I found this in one of the All About Movement Rules of the Game articles:


> *Speed-Enhancing Spells*
> 
> Several spells, such as _haste_ and _expeditious retreat,_ increase the subject's speed ratings. Apply all speed increases before adjusting the subject's speed for encumbrance.​



So, that makes it sound like his _hasted_ speed is 60 feet, but encumbrance would reduce it. Armor itself isn't encumbrance, but it is supposed to reduce movement for medium and heavy armor. So, perhaps it is supposed to be 50 feet. That feels a bit broken to me, but unless the D&D FAQ says something else, then you're right.

So, Quinn can move 25 feet with a single move, 50 feet with a double move, and can run up to 4 times his _hasted_ speed up the slope, which would be 100 feet. 

That feels very broken, but that's magic for you.

Quinn could easily reach Tarrak by running unless he tries to avoid getting attacked by any of the rooks. If he runs in a somewhat straight line, he'd only have to worry about going around the grounded rook next to Angus. He would reach Tarrak with 80 feet worth of movement.

Man, I really hope the FAQ says something else, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated combat map before Quinn and Maur's actions. The NPCs with yellow rings are unconscious not dead.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Also, roll for slow effect of the shield of law unless rook isn't chaotic



The rook didn't attack Maur. He attacked the dwarf fighter. That character does not have _shield of law_ protecting him. The only NPCs protected by _shield of law_ are Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour.

Regardless, that rook is already _slowed_ from when it attacked and hit Lady Pendour.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, time to sleep.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Woke up to get a drink of water and saw all of this, lol. Don't have tine to post, but here is raw data:










Ok, back to bed


----------



## Neurotic

@Tellerian Hawke did you include various bonuses (conviction etc...) for your save?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I will get to this when I get home from work.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> @Tellerian Hawke did you include various bonuses (conviction etc...) for your save?



Yeah, those debuffs (Stench, Rook Cawing, etc.) are taking a toll.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Woke up to get a drink of water and saw all of this, lol. Don't have tine to post, but here is raw data:
> 
> View attachment 141295
> 
> 
> View attachment 141296
> 
> Ok, back to bed



So, Angus misses with his AoO.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I will get to this when I get home from work.



Okay, thanks for letting me know.

Quinn could also charge up the slope and attack the rook that is harassing Ailward and Henry, if you don't want him to run up the slope and risk at least one AoO from one of the rooks. Of course, it's unlikely any of the rooks will actually hit Quinn unless I roll a 20. Heh.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Who is this guy? The one outlined in yellow? Is he cowering? Can I step past or through him to grab the star arm?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Who is this guy? The one outlined in yellow? Is he cowering? Can I step past or through him to grab the star arm?
> 
> View attachment 141348



That is the female dwarf fighter who is a militia member (no official name, yet.). She is currently unconscious/dying, which is why she has the yellow circle. Angus will have to be careful to not get too close to the edge of the crevasse, but he can step through her square and Sir Ghal's in order to get to Azurak.

The other nearby character, also with a yellow circle, is another militia member (Zephora) who is unconscious/dying. Angus can end his movement standing above her.

If Angus moves along the edge, I'll want a DC 5 Balance check.

EDIT: Whoops, that's supposed to be a DC 5 check, not 10.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Would moving into this marked (yellow circle) position require a balance check?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Would moving into this marked (yellow circle) position require a balance check?
> 
> View attachment 141357



Yes, and I wrote DC 10, but is should be only DC 5.


----------



## Knightfall

Angus, shoudn't have to move into that spot, since he has more than enough movement to move diagonally through the downed dwarf and Sir Ghal and then diagonally again to stand over Zephora.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall sent you a FB message.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Angus, shoudn't have to move into that spot, since he has more than enough movement to move diagonally through the downed dwarf and Sir Ghal and then diagonally again to stand over Zephora.



Oh, ok, then in that case, Angus does that. As I mentioned in my message, a 1, 2, or 3 would fail a Balance check for him, because of the stench penalty. He definitely does not want to take that chance if he can avoid it. On his next turn, that's what he intends to do.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Oh, ok, then in that case, Angus does that. As I mentioned in my message, a 1, 2, or 3 would fail a Balance check for him, because of the stench penalty. He definitely does not want to take that chance if he can avoid it. On his next turn, that's what he intends to do.



Okay, good to know.

So, Angus is going to move up the slope 10 feet (costs 6 squares of movement) and pick up Azurak (move action) if it is still on the cave floor. Reminder that the ghast gets to move before Angus does and will have a chance to get to it first.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall if the ghast gets it first, Angus will attack him.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I will post again a little bit later. I'm currently watching NHL Free Agency coverage on TV.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I looked at your action. Maur definitely cannot charge.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic, I looked at your action. Maur definitely cannot charge.



Therefore teleport  And I rolled for the OA against the ghast I believe


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Therefore teleport  And I rolled for the OA against the ghast I believe



I just replied to your post. Maur being able to teleport isn't a given. Read my post and make sure to look at the spoiler in the OOC block.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Has it been 24 hours yet since I've used the ring? Do I feel as if I could activate it again, if I should need to?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Has it been 24 hours yet since I've used the ring? Do I feel as if I could activate it again, if I should need to?



No.


----------



## Knightfall

Major headache right now. 

Air pressure is at 102 kPa and the temperature is at 27 degrees C.

Ugh.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Major headache right now.
> 
> Air pressure is at 102 kPa and the temperature is at 27 degrees C.
> 
> Ugh.



I would love to have that temp. its 35, here.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, he has the movement! I'll do that.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up! Do you still want him to pick up Azurak? Heh.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I'm still considering it; Angus has no idea what a "level" is; he figures maybe the weapon is trapped or something. And he really doesn't want Tarrak to get it back. Is it within Angus' reach?


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eight (End of Round)*
Demon Familiar (Eutharic): 27 (takes wand and moves to Crisenth)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (charges and misses)
Screech: 22 (doesn't attack)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (attacks Caerth using blood wind; critical miss)
Crisenth: 21 (casts area _dispel magic_)
Aureus: 20 (_haste_ counteracted for 1 more round)
Phar: 20 (summoning a celestial giant eagle)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (using _gaseous form_ spell)
Tarrak: 19 (moves and cast deific vengeance vs. Angus)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (slain by Quinn)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (charges Angus through the air; misses)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (grounded [near Angus]; slain by dwarf fighter)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (gets up from prone; flies)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (fails to cast _dispel magic_ spell; draws blade)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 13 (unconscious [dying])
Quinn: 12 (charges and slays rook)
Maur: 12 (moves towards Tarrak; has AoO vs rook)
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; hiding)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (attacks and hits last flying rook)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (Spd 5 feet/round; motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (moves and retrieve potions from Syndra)
Sir Ghal: 11 (tries to pick up Azurak, loses a level, drops it, attacks rooks)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked; paralyzed; prone; sickened)
Ghast: 4 (moves and attacks Temperance; hits)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened; slays rook)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (moves and hits ghast)
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I'm still considering it; Angus has no idea what a "level" is; he figures maybe the weapon is trapped or something. And he really doesn't want Tarrak to get it back. Is it within Angus' reach?



Yes, it is and there are no foes that can make an AoO near Angus. If Angus picks up the Star Arm, the following vision flashes in the centaur's mind.



Spoiler: Azurak's Vision to Angus



_Angus sees a massive battlefield in the Underearth. Dwarves are battling goblins and evil foes lead by an evil warrior. Azurak is held high by a tall dwarf who is dressed more like a barbarian of the Northlands than a dwarf. The dwarf is painted across his entire body and a horde of similarly dressed and armed dwarf warriors scream and yell at their foes.

Angus here's a voice in his head. "Battleragers attack!"

The chaotically-aligned dwarves rush forward towards the goblins. They yell out to a god that Angus has never heard of before. *"For Tholas the Titan!"*_

Then, the fury of a hundred dwarven battleragers grips Angus's heart, as _Azurak_ activates its special power: _rage_. Angus can either let the rage take him or make a Will saving throw (DC 14) to keep the rage from affecting him. If he accepts the rage, Azurak will force him to drop the weapon angus has been using.

Azurak's name in Common is Titan's Fury and was forged by dwarves to be a weapon wielded by dwarven battleragers. It can communicate telepathically with its wielder but not others. It has a Wisdom and Charisma of 14 and a Intelligence of 10. It is a _+2 anarchic adamantine great mace_.

It is a two-handed unique weapon that does 1d12 bludgeoning damage with a critical of x2 on a Natural 20. It does not resize itself for smaller or larger wielders; it is sized for Medium-size wielders. It cannot be thrown. It weighs 20 lbs. It's alignment is CN. It has an Ego of 8.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Yes, it is and there are no foes that can make an AoO near Angus. If Angus picks up the Star Arm, the following vision flashes in the centaur's mind.



I need to ask a small, confidential question, so I will send you a Facebook Message.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Posted for Angus.



Note that it is Azurak that activates the _rage_ power. The Star Arms can activate their powers without wielder intervention. So, either Angus tries to save vs. the effect or accepts the rage on his turn this round. He doesn't need to make an action next round.

Yes, he can't attack with the _rage_ this round, but it comes into effect nonetheless.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Since Angus can wield large weapons normally, can he wield Azurak in one hand, or does it still require 2 hands? I'm fine either way, just wanting to know for the sake of whether or not I'll be able to use it with my shield. (Angus is sensing that maybe this weapon is a "keeper.") LOL 

If an exotic weapon proficiency would allow me to wield it one-handed, I could acquire that feat next level, once I gain enough XP to level up.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Since Angus can wield large weapons normally, can he wield Azurak in one hand, or does it still require 2 hands? I'm fine either way, just wanting to know for the sake of whether or not I'll be able to use it with my shield. (Angus is sensing that maybe this weapon is a "keeper.") LOL
> 
> If an exotic weapon proficiency would allow me to wield it one-handed, I could acquire that feat next level, once I gain enough XP to level up.



While it is sized for a Medium character, it is also very heavy. The module says it is supposed to weigh 40 lbs., but I've cut that in half to 20 lbs. I would say that it can't be wielded one handed without extra training. I guess that would be a Exotic Weapon Proficiency taken at a later date.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Yes, Maur's spells were reset at the shrine, but not spells on magic items. (I should have clarified that before now, but I forgot about the anklet. Sorry about that. [†]) It's uses are per day, not every 8 hour rest period. It has not been over 24 hours since Maur used it. An item like that has its restrictions for a reason, and we're going to stick to it.




It didn't occur to me to ask. We always treated night rest as the reset point for everything.
Anyhow, I need to check if I used it TWICE in the last combat since that is the daily limit.

If I cannot teleport, I will not move, but cast Divine favor (losing one bless in the process) from the Cord of Favor (because I don't have enough bonuses to hit and damage  )


----------



## JustinCase

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall if the ghast gets it first, Angus will attack him.



_So pleace, stay off my back
Or I will attack and you don't want that

I've got the power_

(Snap!  )


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

JustinCase said:


> _So please, stay off my back
> Or I will attack and you don't want that
> 
> I've got the power_
> 
> (Snap!  )



[vid]


----------



## JustinCase

Exactly!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> It didn't occur to me to ask. We always treated night rest as the reset point for everything.
> Anyhow, I need to check if I used it TWICE in the last combat since that is the daily limit.
> 
> If I cannot teleport, I will not move, but cast Divine favor (losing one bless in the process) from the Cord of Favor (because I don't have enough bonuses to hit and damage  )



You definitely used it twice. Once against the prelate and once against Maur.

EDIT: However, I woke up this morning and realized I might be being a hard a$$ about you being able to use it again. Last night... it was late and I was tired and overheated. So, we'll say Moradin hear's Maur prayer a gives him an extra use of the anklet for this one day. You can't use it again later in the fight, but Maur can get to Tarrak and attack... but he can't charge.


----------



## Knightfall

The ghast made it's Will save. I posted it in the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Nine*
Demon Familiar (Eutharic): 27 (gives wand to Crisenth [free action]; activates invisibility)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (attacks Galzadar [misses])
Screech: 22 (attacks Galzadar [misses])
Bleak Eagle: 21 (tries to bull rush Lady Pendour off ledge)
Crisenth: 21 (casting summoning spell)
Aureus: 20 (last round for _haste_ being counteracted; attacks bleak eagle [two hits])
Celestial Giant Eagle: 20 (appears this round)
Phar: 20
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (moves 10 ft.; dismisses _gaseous form_)
Tarrak: 19 (moves and casts _dispel magic_)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (attacks and hits Ailward)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (drinks vial of _inflict serious wounds_)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; unarmed; moves)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (fails to cast _magic missile_)
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (Spd 5 feet/round; motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked; paralyzed; prone; sickened)
Ghast: 4
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened)

The _Inspire Courage_ effect is no longer active.

I believe the _fear_ from the rooks last another 3 rounds after this one. They cawed in round 4, if I remember correctly. The unconscious NPCs all lose another hp.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I'm about to post for Galzadar's familiar. You're up right after.

BTW, your AoO was a miss.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The perfect song for Azurak; notice the chorus:

"Whoa-oah-oah-oooah, yeah.... it's gettin' kinda HEA-VY!"

(The lead singer says HECTIC, but she says HEAVY. And after all, Azurak is a heavy, adamantine weapon.)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, did you see my note to make another Caster Level check for Round Eight?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I think someone should try to stabilize some of the fallen / dying soldiers. I'd offer to do it, but I don't think Angus will have a clear mind next round


----------



## Knightfall

I'll check back in later in the morning or early afternoon. Last night was rough. I needed to ice my foot and back in order to be able to fall asleep, and I've only gotten about two to three hours of sleep.

Edmonton is under another damn heat warning as of today, so I need to try to sleep more before it gets hot again.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic, did you see my note to make another Caster Level check for Round Eight?



No, I didn't...why? But as the rolls are going against me these few days I will not get through anything  
Caster level check for round 8: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13

Also, thank you for the re-use of the item, you don't have to change it for me - I won't get mad or anything like that, I WOULD ask about it if I thought to instead of assuming that rest equals reset.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* Ghast - Will save: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (saved)




By 1!!! I need to find some penalty for the thing! such as being within celestial radiance (unless you counted it already)  
EDIT: eh, no, that was consecrate...left at the barricades, sorry


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No, I didn't...why? But as the rolls are going against me these few days I will not get through anything
> Caster level check for round 8: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13



Okay, so, the _celestial brilliance_ doesn't affect Crisenth. He is a evil native outsider. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Also, thank you for the re-use of the item, you don't have to change it for me - I won't get mad or anything like that, I WOULD ask about it if I thought to instead of assuming that rest equals reset.



No worries. Moradin was feeling generous.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar and the celestial giant eagle are up!


----------



## Knightfall

*Note that this is the last round for haste!*


----------



## Knightfall

*Also, *_*shield of law*_* lasts another 6 round.*


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so, the _celestial brilliance_ doesn't affect Crisenth. He is a evil native outsider.



*...Evil outsiders*, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light

The spell doesn't make a distinction between native and otherwise outsiders, it just cares that he is evil.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> *Note that this is the last round for haste!*



Time for a full attack!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I can't help the Lady, I am still waaaaaaay down the line of initiative.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *...Evil outsiders*, as well as undead creatures that are specifically harmed by sunlight, take 2d6 points of damage each round in the bright light
> 
> The spell doesn't make a distinction between native and otherwise outsiders, it just cares that he is evil.



Yeah, I realize that, which is why I'm glad his SR blocked the spell.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, did your attack on Tarrak take into account the -4 for firing into melee (Maur is next to the ghast lord) and the +1 for _inspire courage_?

I'm going to assume you did in my post, but if you didn't, the attack is a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Last round for Tarrak's Deathly Aura...
Tarrak - Deathly Aura (Damage Healed to Undead): 2D8+9 = [6, 4]+9 = 19


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Does the bleak eagle get affected by the shield of law after hitting Lady Pendour?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Does the bleak eagle get affected by the shield of law after hitting Lady Pendour?



The Bleak Eagle isn't chaotic, so no.


----------



## Knightfall

So, here's a question... does a spell like _spiritjaws_ automatically move with its target or can the target move away from it and have a chance to dispel it using the area version of _dispel magic_? 

Anyway...

*Dispel Magic vs. Sir Ghal*
_Shield of Law:_ Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Sir Ghal (Shield of Law [DC 26]): 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (failed)

_Haste:_ Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Sir Ghal (Haste [DC 20]): 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (success)
Mass Conviction and Shield of Law remain.

*Dispel Magic vs. Other NPCs*
_Ailward:_ Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Ailward (Mass Conviction [DC 18]): 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23 (success)

_Temperance:_ Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Temperance (Fear [DC 19]): 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

Neither Elle nor the male dwarf fighter have an active spell on them. That is the same for the last rook and the ghast.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:
*Dispel Magic vs. Angus*
_Shield of Faith:_ Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Angus (Shield of Faith [DC 26]): 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (failed)

Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Angus (Haste [DC 20]): 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23 (success)

So, Angus loses haste for this last round, but he keeps both _shield of faith_ and _mass conviction_ and gains _rage_ from Azurak.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
*Dispel Magic vs. Maur*
Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Maur (Shield of Law [DC 26]): 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 (failed, barely)
(That is a close shave!)

Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Maur (Haste [DC 20]): 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (failed)

Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Maur (Mass Conviction [DC 18]): 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15 (failed)

*Moradin is with Maur!*
(unbelievable!)


----------



## Knightfall

And just in case Tarrak can target the spiritjaws...

Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Spirtjaws (DC 20): 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (success)

So, I need to look at the _spiritjaws_ spell again because it might now be gone.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, at least I got rid of the _celestial brilliance_.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
Maur gets an AoO on Tarrak.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I can't help the Lady, I am still waaaaaaay down the line of initiative.



Quinn is up next along with Maur.

EDIT: Updated battle map coming up soon.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed soon.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, here's a question... does a spell like _spiritjaws_ automatically move with its target or can the target move away from it and have a chance to dispel it using the area version of _dispel magic_?






Knightfall said:


> And just in case Tarrak can target the spiritjaws...
> 
> Tarrak - Dispel Check vs. Spirtjaws (DC 20): 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (success)
> 
> So, I need to look at the _spiritjaws_ spell again because it might now be gone.




The spell description doesn't explicitly say anything about either. It does say this:

_Attacking the set of jaws has no effect. As a magical force effect, the jaws cannot be damaged, but disintegrate or a sphere of annihilation destroys it's effect._

In effect, they work similar to the Spiritual Weapon spell (a level 2 spell), which can be dispelled, but which again says nothing about moving with the target. FYI Spiritjaws is a level 3 spell.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

is the Lady still in need of help? it does not look like she is on the edge, unless I am looking at the wrong token?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> The spell description doesn't explicitly say anything about either. It does say this:
> 
> _Attacking the set of jaws has no effect. As a magical force effect, the jaws cannot be damaged, but disintegrate or a sphere of annihilation destroys it's effect._
> 
> In effect, they work similar to the Spiritual Weapon spell (a level 2 spell), which can be dispelled, but which again says nothing about moving with the target. FYI Spiritjaws is a level 3 spell.



I would say it is dispelled si maybe this is moot, but here are my 2c.

 Ir would only move with the target if the target is grappled (but then, how would it move?! Teleport?)

Otherwise it would have to move and attack next round, but it would not require any action from the caster (since it says it attacks the original target) in effect not moving with the target, but staying ON the target


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> is the Lady still in need of help? it does not look like she is on the edge, unless I am looking at the wrong token?



Lady Pendour moved away from the edge, so she's no longer in danger of falling. Phar cast feather fall on her, so even if she does fall, she won't be killed by the fall. She is currently hiding by the palisade next to Aureus and Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> The spell description doesn't explicitly say anything about either. It does say this:
> 
> _Attacking the set of jaws has no effect. As a magical force effect, the jaws cannot be damaged, but disintegrate or a sphere of annihilation destroys it's effect._
> 
> In effect, they work similar to the Spiritual Weapon spell (a level 2 spell), which can be dispelled, but which again says nothing about moving with the target. FYI Spiritjaws is a level 3 spell.



Yeah, the spell's description was no help.



Neurotic said:


> I would say it is dispelled si maybe this is moot, but here are my 2c.
> 
> Ir would only move with the target if the target is grappled (but then, how would it move?! Teleport?)
> 
> Otherwise it would have to move and attack next round, but it would not require any action from the caster (since it says it attacks the original target) in effect not moving with the target, but staying ON the target



Agreed. I'm going to say the spiritjaws is gone.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

It's 34 C. outside.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed early.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm getting the kids back over the weekend (travelling). Probably offline for most of the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I'm getting the kids back over the weekend (travelling). Probably offline for most of the weekend.



Okay, thanks for letting me us know.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Okay, thanks for letting me _us_ know.



Is this the same as the "Royal 'WE' "?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Is this the same as the "Royal 'WE' "?



More like the "DM 'We'." 

No, not really. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, @ScottDeWar_jr, did I miss a post from you for your actions for Quinn for the current round? I don't think I did, but I'm pretty tired and overheated, so I'm a little out of it.

(Either I have a sinus infection again or my allergies are getting slammed by the pollen and smoke in the air.)

@Neurotic, if you want, I can roll your AoO against Tarrak. I can wait for your action for this round until after the weekend. Your next post for Maur will be a pivotal choice. (Well, I think it will.)

I'm heading back to bed before it gets hot again today. The forecast says it will feel like 34°C / 93°F this afternoon.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

There is a bit of fire damage on the rook, which is exactly what you need to think on during a heat wave!


----------



## Neurotic

Maur rolled oa against the ghast. Is this a new round?

Maurs round if he can full attack will be something like
Swift: divine favor luck bonus +2
Full Attack: +19/+19/+14 (20/×3)
1d8+14 magic bludgeoning per hit


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur rolled oa against the ghast. Is this a new round?



Yes, this is a new round. So...

Maur - AoO vs. Tarrak: 1D20+17 = [17]+17 = 34 (hit)

I think I ruled (or we agreed) that intelligent undead only have to save vs. Maur's hammer once, but after more research, I've discovered that's not the way the_ disruption_ ability is supposed to work. At the very least, nonintelligent (lesser) undead will have to save against it for every hit.
(I'm glad Moradin didn't make that a permanent enhancement to Maur's weapon. Heh.)

I'll look back in this thread to see if we came to a consensus. But, I'll roll for the AoO on Tarrak: Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's AoO: 1D20+23 = [4]+23 = 27 (saves)

That was close to a critical failure.

Maur - AoO Damage vs. Tarrak: 1D8+8+4 = [1]+8+4 = 13



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maurs round if he can full attack will be something like
> Swift: divine favor luck bonus +2
> Full Attack: +19/+19/+14



He can't make a full attack, as he has to move up the slope, which costs at least two squares. Phre is his closest target after Tarrak moves away from Maur, so I'm going to have Maur target the female monstrous ghast (unless you say otherwise).

Maur - Full Attack vs. Phre: 1D20+19 = [13]+19 = 32
1D20+19 = [7]+19 = 26
1D20+14 = [18]+14 = 32 (hit)
_(Initially, I thought he could make a Full attack before I looked at the map again.)_

Maur - Damage vs. Phre: 1D8+8+4 = [6]+8+4 = 18

Phre - Will save vs. Maur's hammer: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 (saves)

If Maur does go after Tarrak (again) or Crisenth, he will have to move past Phre, which will give her an AoO, and he'll end in a spot where Phre and Tarrak are flanking him. For now, I'm assuming you wouldn't have Maur move into such an obvious trap.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, I forgot to remind/mention to you that the cave is now pitch back, so Quinn is effectively blinded beyond the first 5 ft. The _celestial brilliance_ was the only light, so when Tarrak dispelled it, the cave become lit only by moonlight. Maur's _holy storm_ put out the torches that were lit by the militia.

Now, _Cruel Justice_ does shed bright light in a 10 foot radius (plus another 10 feet of shadowy illumination) but only when the blade is being actively wielded.

Even with light, if Quinn ends his movement next to the rook, along the edge of the crevasse, he must make a DC 5 Balance Check, or fall over the edge of the crevasse. If he tries this while blinded, he won't have his Dexterity bonus for the roll and will take a -4 penalty on the check. I'm going to assume you don't want to risk Quinn falling, although he does have _feather fall_ cast on him now (from Phar).



> *Blinded*
> The character cannot see. He takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class, loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), moves at half speed, and takes a –4 penalty on Search checks and on most Strength- and Dexterity-based skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Spot checks) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) to the blinded character. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

That changes every thing. Can I change my post? I will give some time for you to respond.


----------



## Neurotic

Ooc: with my armor class and shield of law still active they would need to roll real good to affect Maur. I'm still worried about Crisenth casting freely. Bad guys are actively avoiding full attack, intelligent, huh?

Good post, too bad she got healed earlier


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

if I can change my post it would be:
Light once again fills the chamber after the extinguishing of the holy flame as Quinn once again draws Cruel Justice
A _schnlick_ is heard as the keen edge slices almost soundlessly through the rook and then its greasy feathers get burnt with a _fwoosh!_ and followed by crackling and sputtering of burn feathers. The stench is horrid.

Quinn:
Place bastard sword in off hand and and not use
draw Cruel Justice as part of a move action
move a distance of 20 feet south at a cost of 40 feet
base att ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 1313
base damage ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 55
fire damage ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 → 66
crit threat: 15-20 [x2] missed by 2

att 9+4+1+1;  dam 4+1+1d6 fire. conviction is over, right?
Final: Att 28; Dam 10 + 6 fire




Spoiler



Sash: round 3 fiery weapon, DMG pg 224 [Dandwiki: A flaming weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit.]

Mods
Quinn's combat stats:
Hp: 113/113*[1*]
AC: [28] +1 [haste]; +4 [deflection]; +3 [natural]; +5 [breastplate]; +2 [magic]; +2 [dex]; +1 vs rook [dodge feat]
vs attack of opportunity AC [
fort: [+13] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +3 [con]; +1 [cloak]
ref: [+13] +1 [haste]; +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [dex]; +1 [cloak]
will: [+12] +3 [moral]; +4 [resistance]; +3 [class]; +2 [wis]; +1 [cloak]
SR vs chaotic spell or caster: 25
energy resistance: fire 5 [red sash]

**con damage from cloudkill: -1 con [16->15] -1 to a few things:
[*1] HP total: 105 [-9 from cloud kill]
[*2] fort saves [+12] [-1 from cloud  kill]

BAB: [+15] +9 [class]; +4 [str]; +1 [haste]; +1 [moral]
dam: +1 [conviction] +1 [bard song]
bard song has ended

Longbow +1 att; 1d8 +5 dam
+1 composite +4; threat range: 20 [x3]

bastard sword +1 att; 1d10-1 dam
mwk, alchem silver; threat range: 19-20 [x2]

Cruel Justice, Scimitar +1 att; 1d6+1 dam
(Adamantine/Intelligent/Keen); threat range: 15 - 20 [x2]

Spiked chain +1 att; 2d4+1
threat range: 20 [x2]


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

i am not going to change my post again, but I just had a thought: how much light does a flaming blade radiate? [the red sash!]


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> That changes every thing. Can I change my post? I will give some time for you to respond.



yes


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

done


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> done



Okay, cool.

I'll check it out in the morning. It's too hot right now to do anything but vegetate and go to bed early.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

good  night; pleasant dreams, boss


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> i am not going to change my post again, but I just had a thought: how much light does a flaming blade radiate? [the red sash!]



Hmm, that's a interesting point. I'm not sure. With the sash activated, Quinn probably wouldn't be blinded. The light it would shed probably would only be shadowy illumination, however. Maybe a 5 to 10 feet radius. I'll see if there is some sort of official ruling on that idea. More than likely there isn't, but I'm going to check.

Of course, you've decided to draw Cruel Justice, so it's moot.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up next.

The rook flying next to him is still alive. the ghast was destroyed by Sir Ghal.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map around Angus...


----------



## Knightfall

Going back to bed for a while.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I would imagine no more light then a torch for the flaming weapon effect. But it could be disconcerting for that red of a light being swung around on a bastard sword.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Ten*
Demon Familiar (Eutharic): 27 (activates _cause fear_ ability)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (grapples Galzadar)
Screech: 22 (distracting attacks)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (attacks celestial eagle)
Owlbear Skeleton [link]: 21 (appears this round)
Crisenth: 21 (uses wand on Tarrak; moves and readies warhammer)
Aureus: 20 (shoots at Omen [misses])
Celestial Giant Eagle: 20
Phar: 20 (casts spell)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (casts healing spell and readies mace)
Tarrak: 19 (summoning)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (attacks Quinn [misses])
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (smites Maur)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; picks up Aureus's bow)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (grappling Caerth)
Quinn: 12 (attacks and hits rook)
Maur: 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death) 
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (shaken this round) 
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked; paralyzed; prone; sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened/frightened for 3 rounds)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (sickened; unconscious [dying])
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (shaken this round)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3 (shaken this round)
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened/shaken this round)

The _fear_ from the rooks last another 2 rounds after this one.

The two unconscious NPCs lose another hp.


----------



## Knightfall

*Will Saves vs. Cause Fear [DC 11]*
Ailward - Will save vs. Cause Fear: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22 (saves)
Shaken for 1 round

Elle Redding - Will save vs. Cause Fear: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11 (saves, barely)
Shaken for 1 round

Old Dwarf Fighter (militia) - Will save vs. Cause Fear: 1D20+3-2 = [2]+3-2 = 3 (failed)
Frightened for 1D4 = [3] = 3 rounds.

Scarborax - Will save vs. Cause Fear: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 (saves)
Shaken for 1 round

Temperance (panicked) - Will save vs. Cause Fear: 1D20+3-4 = [9]+3-4 = 8 (fails)
I'm not sure what happens to her, but it is not going to be good. I might make her make another Will save or die of fear, as she was already panicked, paralyzed, and sickened before failing this save.

Tristan (militia soldier) - Will save vs. Cause Fear: 1D20+2-2 = [16]+2-2 = 16 (saves)
Shaken for 1 round


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up again for Caerth and Screech.


----------



## Knightfall

For Temperance, I'm going to have her make a Fortitude save equal to 10 + the damage she's taken (3 points). If she fails, she falls into a coma. If I roll a natural 1, she dies. If she succeeds, she takes 1d4 points of nonlethal damage instead.

Temperance (panicked) - Fortitude save (DC 13): 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 (fails)
She is now in a coma. She can not be revived beyond the highest level healing spells (7 to 9).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Now that Angus has his shield back, I think his initiative might change, since the last part of his action (accepting the shield as a move action) occurred on Tristan's turn.

*Angus' new stats:
AC:* 28, *Touch AC:* 14.
*To Hit w/ Azurak* (Further -4 for non-proficient / lacking Exotic feat for wielding with one hand): *+6
Damage:* *1d12+9 *(*Crit:* *20: x2:* 2d12+18)
Hit pts: +8 temporary hit pts.
Will save: Overlapped by Mass Conviction.


(This does NOT include the Rage bonus, because you never told me what those numbers were.) 

EDIT: I have the numbers now. Thanks, @Knightfall 



Spoiler: Rage


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I did this because I figure even with reduced attack numbers, Angus can last the long haul, and weaken the undead forces through sheer attrition. He will OUTLAST.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I edited my post above, to reflect Rage bonuses.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Now that Angus has his shield back, I think his initiative might change, since the last part of his action (accepting the shield as a move action) occurred on Tristan's turn.



Nah, let's just leave Angus where he is in the order.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Angus' new stats:
> AC:* 28, *Touch AC:* 14.
> *To Hit w/ Azurak* (Further -4 for non-proficient / lacking Exotic feat for wielding with one hand): *+6
> Damage:* *1d12+9 *(*Crit:* *20: x2:* 2d12+18)
> Hit pts: +8 temporary hit pts.
> Will save: additional +1 to save



_Mass Conviction_ already gives Angus a +3 morale bonus to his saves, so the additional +1 from rage doesn't apply. They do not stack.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> EDIT: I have the numbers now. Thanks, @Knightfall
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141593


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I think Galzadar's best option is to try to cast a touch spell as his AoO. (Can he do that?) Yes, he would have to finally be successful on a Concentration check for casting defensively, as to not suffer an AoO from Caerth. Of course, if it fails, he would lose his chance to make an AoO, but he's got less of a chance to hit Caerth with his blade.

I think he's going to be toast.


----------



## Knightfall

Damn, I don't think he can cast as part of an AoO even if it is a melee touch attack. Time to check the FAQ. 

EDIT: The spell I want to use is memorized with the Reach Spell feat.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

RAW: Only if the spell is quick/swift/immediate action and you have a special feat, IIRC.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> RAW: Only if the spell is quick/swift/immediate action and you have a special feat, IIRC.



It is with the Reach Spell feat.
EDIT: Nevermind, that makes it a ray spell. Bugger.


----------



## Knightfall

Yep, Galzadar's screwed.

EDIT: While he has a custom supernatural ability which gives him a 10% miss chance when attacked, it doesn't work against touch attacks.



Spoiler: Child of the Storm






> *Child of the Storm (Su)* Galzadar’s skin gives the elf a limited form of camouflage, which allows him to shimmer in and out of phase with the world around him. On any successful melee or ranged attack against Galzadar with a manufactured or natural weapon, there is a 10% miss chance. If Galzadar comes under the effect of a _rage_ (or similar) spell, this miss chance rises to 20%. This ability has no effect on successful melee or ranged touch attacks made against Galzadar.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I meant being able to use spell as AoO, period. Normally, AoOs are melee attacks.


----------



## Knightfall

*Galzadar's AoO vs. Caerth*
(C'mon Natural 20!!!!)

Galzadar the Fallen - AoO vs. Caerth: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Close, but not quite.

Ah well, he did some good damage to the PCs and their allies. 

Galzadar the Fallen - Opposed Grapple Check: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18

@JustinCase, roll your opposed grapple check to do damage.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Edited Angus mods post again to reflect overlap.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am really tired of this pigeon brained, [further comments arre not suitable for Eric's grandma to see or hear, the dear lady], and I am going to do something about it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Since my square is catty-corner to the Owlbear Skeleton's, can I attack him?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Since my square is catty-corner to the Owlbear Skeleton's, can I attack him?



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Oddly enough I did not get the notification that you mentioned me. Let me test:  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]



To the moderators. The spam post I just reported (above this one) is trying to use an old post of @Scotley's to try to sneak in unwanted links. The spam poster obvious edited in the spam to this old post from 2017.


----------



## Knightfall

*BEGONE SPAMMER OR I WILL SMITE THEE!  *


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## JustinCase

I missed the spammer, fortunately, so reading all your responses was confusing but amusing. 



Knightfall said:


> *Galzadar's AoO vs. Caerth*
> (C'mon Natural 20!!!!)
> 
> Galzadar the Fallen - AoO vs. Caerth: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
> 1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9
> Close, but not quite.
> 
> Ah well, he did some good damage to the PCs and their allies.
> 
> Galzadar the Fallen - Opposed Grapple Check: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
> 
> @JustinCase, roll your opposed grapple check to do damage.



My opposed grapple check is 1d20 + original BAB + wild shaped Str + size modifier = 1d20+6+3+4
1D20+6+3+4 = [10]+6+3+4 = 23

Woohoo! 

And I even do damage. Automatically, unarmed:
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6 nonlethal damage.


----------



## Scotley

Hey no fair spamming my old posts! I missed it too thankfully.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I missed the spammer, fortunately, so reading all your responses was confusing but amusing.
> 
> 
> My opposed grapple check is 1d20 + original BAB + wild shaped Str + size modifier = 1d20+6+3+4
> 1D20+6+3+4 = [10]+6+3+4 = 23
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> And I even do damage. Automatically, unarmed:
> 1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6 nonlethal damage.



That is now the first damage done to Galzadar.


----------



## Knightfall

Phre - Will save vs. slow effect of Shield of Law: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21

I think that saves. Hmm...

_Shield of Law_ is an 8th-level cleric spell and we use Phar's Wisdom for the DC, so the DC is 10 + 8 + 1 = 19

So, yes, Phre saves.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I just realized that _shield of law_ is a 20 ft. radius burst spell. So, that means the PCs didn't have to use up tons of charges for the staff.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I know Galzadar cannot cast any spells with somatic components, but he did have his blade already drawn when Caerth grappled him. Would he lose hold of that blade or would he still be able to attack with it at a -4. It isn't a light weapon, but the text doesn't say what happens if you grapple an foe who already has a non-light weapon drawn.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, can the elf wizard even attack with or without his weapon? Or does he have to break the hold first?

EDIT: Never mind, the Rules of the Game article makes it clear he can attack and try to inflict either nonlethal or lethal damage (at -4), but I don't think he can use his blade even though he's holding it (because it's not a light weapon). Yet, nowhere does it say he loses his grip on the weapon.
.
.
.
That seems ridiculous.

Thoughts?


----------



## Knightfall

*From Rules of the Game: **All About Grappling (Part Two)*
*Attack Your Opponent:* You can make an attack with an unarmed strike, natural weapon, or light weapon against another character you are grappling. You take a -4 penalty on such attacks.

You can't attack with two weapons while grappling, even if both are light weapons. If you have multiple natural weapons, however, you can use all of them while grappling. In many cases, though, you're better off making an opposed grapple check to damage your opponent rather than making an attack with a natural weapon (see the section on damaging your opponent for details).
<snip>

*Draw a Light Weapon:* You can draw a light weapon while grappling as a move action. This requires a successful grapple check.

*Damage Your Opponent:* You can make an opposed grapple check to deal damage to your opponent when grappling. If you win the opposed check, you deal nonlethal damage equivalent to an unarmed strike (1d3 points for Medium attackers or 1d2 points for Small attackers 2d6 for Colossal attackers, 1d8 Gargantuan, 1d6 Huge, 1d4 Large, 1d3 Medium, 1d2 Small, 1 Tiny or smaller; plus Strength modifiers). If you want to deal lethal damage, you take a -4 penalty on your grapple check.

Monks (and a few other characters), deal more damage with unarmed strikes than other characters, and the damage is lethal. However, a monk can choose to deal their damage as nonlethal damage when grappling without taking the usual -4 penalty for changing lethal damage to nonlethal damage.

If a creature has natural weaponry, it deals lethal natural weapon damage with a successful opposed grapple check (its natural weapons are just like unarmed strikes). A creature with natural weaponry can choose to deal nonlethal damage in a grapple by taking a -4 penalty. Even if a creature has natural weaponry, it doesn’t use those natural weapons as part of this action. It must use the “Attack Your Opponent” action (described above) to do so.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm just going to have him try to break free. I'd use Escape Artist if it was better, but his skill is has the same bonus as his grapple. Hmm, but a Natural 20 on an Escape Artist check would be a 30... 

Yes, I like that idea. It's still a longshot... 

Galzadar the Fallen - Escape Artist check: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 
Ugh.

Not even close.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, roll your opposed grapple check.

Is it wrong that I'm hoping for a 1. Heh.


----------



## Scotley

OOPS, how did I forget to post for the eagle. Coming shortly. I guess it was too much to hope that his SR would be so low.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up next!

Note the terrain around Maur makes it more difficult for him to move. It costs two squares to move through the areas with sunken depressions and 3 squares through the rough, rocky terrain and that is before consideration regarding moving up the slope.

Crisenth used the wand on Tarrak and moved towards Maur while readying his own warhammer.

Tarrak is casting a summoning spell. The Spellcraft DC for Maur to know what spell Tarrak is casting is 20.

Phre just smited him with an attack (hit AC 30) and made her Will save.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
If you want to move through any of the squares with sections of the depression without it costing Maur more movement, you will need to make a successful Balance check (DC 5) to avoid dealing with the edge of the depression. if successful, you will only have to worry about moving down the slope and the up the slope (costing one and two squares of movement, respectively).

Maur will still take two AoOs: one from Phre and one from Crisneth.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Yet, nowhere does it say he loses his grip on the weapon.
> That seems ridiculous.
> 
> Thoughts?



He cannot attack with non-light weapon, but he doesn't lose it. He could drop it to draw light weapon, but that is all.

Also, Maurs AC is 28 while moving IF shield of law applies


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, roll your opposed grapple check.
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm hoping for a 1. Heh.




Opposed grapple: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18

It’s not a natural 1. 

I envision Caerths batwings enveloping Galzadar, so that the sword is held against the elfs torso. It will not drop, but neither can he wield it.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> He cannot attack with non-light weapon, but he doesn't lose it. He could drop it to draw light weapon, but that is all.
> 
> Also, Maurs AC is 28 while moving IF shield of law applies



Maur did move last round. Or does the attack have to come when he's actually in the process of moving (say for an AoO). _Shield of law_ does apply. Phre made the Will save.

Also, there is no more _haste_, as the spell ended last round.

EDIT: Regardless, I still hit AC 30.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, after being affected by the wand, Tarrak's AC is now 2 points higher than it was before.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Opposed grapple: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18
> 
> It’s not a natural 1.
> 
> I envision Caerths batwings enveloping Galzadar, so that the sword is held against the elfs torso. It will not drop, but neither can he wield it.



Hmm, Caerth grapple bonus is high but impossible to beat if I manage to roll high enough and you roll low enough. Good to know.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Maur did move last round. Or does the attack have to come when he's actually in the process of moving (say for an AoO)



No, he has to not use a move (other than 5' step) in a round. So his AC against her attack is 28. And 30 would exactly hit anyhow.

Time for recitation?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No, he has to not use a move (other than 5' step) in a round. So his AC against her attack is 28. And 30 would exactly hit anyhow.
> 
> Time for recitation?



That spell would affect all your allies except Aureus, Phar, and Lady Pendour if Maur doesn't move from his current position. (He'd also have to cast defensively or hope Phre doesn't hit him with an AoO.) He can take a 5 ft. step away from Crisenth and Phre and cast it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic what does *Recitation* do again? Plus to hit and damage?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it. From the Complete Divine book.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Basically, it would negate most of the Stench effects.


----------



## Neurotic

IIRC it gives +2 (+3 to Moradins faithful) to all basic combat stats.

But it would cost me +2 to damage since it is my last 4th level spell and I already cast all 3rd level ones. And I'm not in the situation to cast


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Wait, I am confused; has the Owlbear already appeared, or is that dependent on me getting to Tarrak first? OR, is Tarrak summoning a SECOND beastie? If it's a second beastie, how many AoOs will Angus take for charging Tarrak? Can Angus try to do an Overrun as part of his charge? (i.e. trample anyone who gets in his way?)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Wait, I am confused; has the Owlbear already appeared, or is that dependent on me getting to Tarrak first? OR, is Tarrak summoning a SECOND beastie? If it's a second beastie, how many AoOs will Angus take for charging Tarrak? Can Angus try to do an Overrun as part of his charge? (i.e. trample anyone who gets in his way?)



Crisenth summoned the owlbear skeleton.

Yes, Tarrak is summoning another beastie.

EDIT:
I don't think Angus can charge Tarrak. He must have an unobstructed path between him and his target in order to charge. Sir Ghal and the owlbear skeleton are in his way.

If he can (for some reason I'm not aware of), he will take an AoO from the skeleton and one from Crisenth but not from Phre.


----------



## Knightfall

Now, Sir Ghal might get out of your way if you try to overrun, but the owlbear skeleton isn't going to do that.

Plus, while you can charge up a slope, you cannot charge through terrain that slows movement. The depression between Angus and Tarrak slows movement. There is also a stalagmite in your way.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, then I will concentrate on the Owlbear, since the Rook backed away out of reach. Sorry @Neurotic, I can't possibly reach Tarrak right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, the depression squares counts as double movement in addition to moving up the slope.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, then I will concentrate on the Owlbear, since the Rook backed away out of reach. Sorry @Neurotic, I can't possibly reach Tarrak right now.



Sir Ghal will try to move closer and try to hit Tarrak with a thrown weapon.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Ten (Updated)*
Demon Familiar (Eutharic): 27 (activates _cause fear_ ability)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (grapples Galzadar)
Screech: 22 (distracting attacks)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (attacks celestial eagle)
Owlbear Skeleton [link]: 21 (appears this round)
Crisenth: 21 (uses wand on Tarrak; moves and readies warhammer)
Aureus: 20 (shoots at Omen [misses])
Celestial Giant Eagle: 20
Phar: 20 (casts spell)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (casts healing spell and readies mace)
Tarrak: 19 (summoning)
Rook-Harpy: 18 (attacks Quinn [misses])
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (smites Maur)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; picks up Aureus's bow)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (grappling Caerth)
Quinn: 12 (attacks and hits rook)
Maur: 12 (attacks Phre [hits twice])
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (shaken this round)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked; paralyzed; prone; sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened/frightened for 3 rounds)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (gets up from prone; near death)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (shaken this round)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3 (shaken this round)
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened/shaken this round)


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up next!


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder!
Slashing weapons are subject to DR vs. the skeleton regardless of enhancement bonuses.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall It's a good thing I'm wielding Azurak


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that is one nasty can of mace spray!


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke:





BTW, the creature being summoned will appear two squares below Angus by the owlbear skeleton.


----------



## Knightfall

Tristan shoots his shortbow at the rook at the end of the round.

Tristan (militia soldier) - Shortbow: 1D20+4-4 = [11]+4-4 = 11 -2 = 9
1D6 = [4] = 4 (miss)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Raw Data: I believe Angus hit the thing, unless it is a special kind of undead.

I will make roleplay post later tonight. Here are the die rolls attacking once with Azurak. Note: Angus' current AC with rage figured in: AC 28.


----------



## Knightfall

That's a hit.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

too bad he doesn't have power attack!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I will make roleplay post later tonight.



No worries. I need to take a break for while.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> too bad he doesn't have power attack!



I usually get shafted when I use power attack. Not a fan. At least at lower levels. (Below 10th)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eleven*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (charges at Screech)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (grappling Galzadar; ends wild shapes)
Screech: 22 (keeping an eye on Eutharic)
Bleak Eagle: 21
Owlbear Skeleton [link]: 21
Crisenth: 21
Aureus: 20
Celestial Giant Eagle: 20
Phar: 20
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20
Mummy (summoned): 19 (new combatant)
Tarrak: 19 
Rook-Harpy: 18
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (grappling Caerth)
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11
Sir Ghal: 11
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (panicked; paralyzed; prone; sickened)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (male): 4 (sickened/frightened for 2 more rounds)
Dwarven Militia Fighter (female): 4 (near death)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious [dying])
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (panicked/cowering)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for round 11!

EDIT:
BTW, when Caerth grappled Galzadar, he was forced to land. The rules for flying say that if a character with wings is grappled, it falls from the sky. I'll post the exact information in another post.

I'm also pretty sure Caerth can't carry Galzadar aloft. I think that falls under the Snatch feat.

Now, Caerth is on a ledge that is 40 feet above the cave floor, so he could make a grapple check and move Galzadar over the edge. I'm not certain Caerth can let go and just let the elf fall. He might have to fall with him.

That would be 4d6 damage to both of them.


> *Move:* You can move half your speed (bringing all others engaged in the grapple with you) by winning an opposed grapple check. This requires a standard action, and you must beat all the other individual check results to move the grapple. Even if you win the opposed check (or checks) you must be strong enough to drag the combined weights of all the creatures you're moving. Your movement provokes attacks of opportunity from foes that threaten you. Likewise, the creatures you drag along also provoke attacks of opportunity from foes that threaten them when you move them.
> 
> If you have pinned your foe and nobody else is involved in the grapple (see Part Four), you get +4 bonus on your grapple check to move the pinned opponent.​



If Caerth chooses this, he must be careful not to land on the female dwarf or Temperance.


----------



## Knightfall

Spoiler: DM Only



_Lesser Globe of Invulnerability_ ends in round 12.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, there is also this...


> *Minimum Forward Speed*
> If a flying creature fails to maintain its minimum forward speed, it must land at the end of its movement. If it is too high above the ground to land, it falls straight down, descending 150 feet in the first round of falling. If this distance brings it to the ground, it takes falling damage. If the fall doesn’t bring the creature to the ground, it must spend its next turn recovering from the stall. It must succeed on a DC 20 Reflex save to recover. Otherwise it falls another 300 feet. If it hits the ground, it takes falling damage. Otherwise, it has another chance to recover on its next turn.



This means that both the bleak eagle and celestial giant eagle have landed on the cave floor.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Edited Angus' post from last round. Go read it for a big laugh!


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I found this old thread, which has some ideas about grappling and flying...









						Grappling and Flying
					

...or "What is the air-speed velocity of a grappling Gargoyle?"  It seems to me that a gargoyle should be able to grab a halfling commoner and fly off with him. It shouldn't be guaranteed, with the halfling struggling and all, but it should be possible, right? However, in looking into the rules...




					www.enworld.org
				




I'd say Caerth could try to fly off with Galzadar, but he'd have to make a successful grapple check at -20 like with Improved Grab. That pretty much the only option.


----------



## Knightfall

Any of the PCs can make a Sense Motive roll (DC 20). If you beat the roll, read the spoiler. Caerth gets a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll.



Spoiler: DC 20 Sense Motive (Hunch) Check



Any PC that makes the roll can sense that the tiny quasit doesn't really want to eat the owl. He is just wild desperate to save his master, no, his friend. The little demon is acting in a caring manner that is quite unusual for a demon. It is a bizarre thing to watch and hear, even from a distance.





Spoiler: For JustinCase Only!



If Caerth makes the DC, he can see that the tiny quasit is fear stricken at the thought of Galzadar dying, and the wizard's face is desperate as well but not for his own life. He is looking towards his familiar with a wry smile on his face, like a loving caretaker or fatherly figure. The two have a strong and strange connection that that goes beyond wizard and familiar.

Caerth senses that Galzadar would sacrifice his own life for his familiar's without a second thought.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, that's it for me tonight. I need to head off to bed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus got a 16 (failed.)


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, then I will concentrate on the Owlbear, since the Rook backed away out of reach. Sorry @Neurotic, I can't possibly reach Tarrak right now.



 Not even with the move? You're the express train among us

Sense Motive: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 2 → 19(17 + 2) (Quinn: fail)


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 2 → 19(17 + 2) (Quinn: fail)



Isn't the intimidate attempt standard action? Or Quinn has something that enables him to do it for free?


----------



## Scotley

Sense motive: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 2 → 19(17 + 2) (Quinn: fail)



Hmm, you know what, I think Quinn should have a +2 circumstance bonus to his roll due to him holding _Cruel Justice_. That makes your roll a 21, so Quinn succeeds.

I'm also going to post a vision from the blade to Quinn in the IC thread.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Any of the PCs can make a Sense Motive roll (DC 20). If you beat the roll, read the spoiler. Caerth gets a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DC 20 Sense Motive (Hunch) Check
> 
> 
> 
> Any PC that makes the roll can sense that the tiny quasit doesn't really want to eat the owl. He is just wild desperate to save his master, no, his friend. The little demon is acting in a caring manner that is quite unusual for a demon. It is a bizarre thing to watch and hear, even from a distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For JustinCase Only!
> 
> 
> 
> If Caerth makes the DC, he can see that the tiny quasit is fear stricken at the thought of Galzadar dying, and the wizard's face is desperate as well but not for his own life. He is looking towards his familiar with a wry smile on his face, like a loving caretaker or fatherly figure. The two have a strong and strange connection that that goes beyond wizard and familiar.
> 
> Caerth senses that Galzadar would sacrifice his own life for his familiar's without a second thought.




Sense motive: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19

Plus the +2 bonus means I succeed.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sense motive: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
> Plus the +2 bonus means I succeed.



Now the question becomes, what do you want to do?

Will Caerth still try to fly the wizard up and drop him or does he want to consider a less lethal solution to defeating Galzadar?

The half-orc druid knows what _Kang_ wants him to do. Caerth can feel the adamantine dagger's anger, rage, and desire for vengeance for Syndra's death.

But, something feels off to Caerth...


Spoiler: For JustinCase Only!



The elf wizard isn't struggling as hard against Caerth as he would think a foe would do. The elf's initial anger towards Caerth has seemed to have passed, but he still seems intent on trying to harm Caerth and the others. But, Caerth has this sense that the the elf's will is not his own.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for breakfast!


----------



## JustinCase

Hmm. I am seriously looking at my options. 

I really want to talk to Galzadar, perhaps persuade him to stop fighting against us or even join our side. However, in my current dire bat form I can’t speak, nor do I have a spell prepared that would help communications. Neither the elf nor the quasit count as animals, so that doesn’t help either. 

So how would dropping out of Wild Shape (a standard action) affect the grapple?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Hmm. I am seriously looking at my options.
> 
> I really want to talk to Galzadar, perhaps persuade him to stop fighting against us or even join our side. However, in my current dire bat form I can’t speak, nor do I have a spell prepared that would help communications. Neither the elf nor the quasit count as animals, so that doesn’t help either.
> 
> So how would dropping out of Wild Shape (a standard action) affect the grapple?



You'd have to have Caerth make a successful opposed grapple check, but as himself, not the dire bat, to keep ahold of the elf wizard, as he wild shapes out of dire bat form. Since Galzadar isn't struggling as hard vs. Caerth on your turn, I'm going to say he has a -2 morale penalty to his opposed grapple check.

If he wins, however, he breaks free from the grapple.

Rolling ahead of time...
Galzadar the Fallen - Opposed Grapple Check (-2 morale penalty): 1D20+4-2 = [11]+4-2 = 13


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

We're talking? What happened? Is the Elf being controlled somehow? If so, talking might not be enough. We're probably talking Dispel Magic or Remove Curse. Just my two cents.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way, I haven't read the spoilers, but when the DM offers "less lethal solutions," ya know something is up


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> We're talking? What happened? Is the Elf being controlled somehow? If so, talking might not be enough. We're probably talking Dispel Magic or Remove Curse. Just my two cents.



Or simple protection from whatever spell which blocks mind control


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> Or simple protection from whatever spell which blocks mind control



Prot. vs. Evil most likely.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, talking is certainly not guaranteed to be successful, but Caerth is curious about Galzadar and has a reason to believe the elf may be just a pawn. If there is a chance to remove the threat without spending who knows how many rounds grappling until the wizard passes out, Caerth is willing to take that chance. 

And talking does not mean letting go of that grapple.


----------



## Neurotic

Familiar might be a good starting point

I will be going sea side this weekebd. Given the number of tourists on our roads, I'll be happy to be able to post on Saturday at all.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Isn't the intimidate attempt standard action? Or Quinn has something that enables him to do it for free?



Ummmmmmm .. .. ..

"Intimidating an opponent in combat is a standard action. "

I guess I could say it never happened


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed early tonight. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Ummmmmmm .. .. ..
> 
> "Intimidating an opponent in combat is a standard action. "
> 
> I guess I could say it never happened



It is almost like I have another character that specializes in intimidating


----------



## Knightfall

Added replies for JustinCase and ScottDeWar_jr's posts, as well as a post for Aureus's actions.

@Scotley is up next.

After that, the priestess, Omen, will counterattack against Aureus and Tarrak will finish his summoning.


----------



## JustinCase

Sense Motive check: Does Caerth think the quasit is being truthful?: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sense Motive check: Does Caerth think the quasit is being truthful?: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16



At this point, yes, Caerth is fairly certain that the quasit is being truthful. Of course, Eutharic is a demon. You can never be truly certain that such a creature is being completely honest.

But, Caerth can tell the quasit genuinely cares about Galzadar and that he is worried about his master's life and chance for freedom.


----------



## JustinCase

Tricky, that. Caerth is appalled by demons, by their very nature, and sees them as the most unnatural thing and they need to be banished from this world if not completely destroyed. However, he also finds great importance in truth, live-and-let-live as long as everyone refrains from unnatural behaviours and summons. 

Cool to have Caerth, of all people, face this dilemma.


----------



## Knightfall

I thought so.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, it is still really early and I need to get some more sleep. I'll check back in around noon.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Demons (in D&D, that is) are outer-planar creatures, whose alignments are almost always Chaotic Evil. Some, through some set of lived experiences within an almost-totally-evil society, end up being Chaotic Neutral; not truly evil, but still quite selfish, and self-serving, driven by momentary whims.

All that being said, these beings still have feelings, desires, loyalties, and ambitions. The evil ones are willing to make "trade-offs" to further their ambitions, but I would say that (the lethal sort of) betrayal on the CE end of the spectrum would involve acquaintances more often than true friends or family. If friends or family are betrayed, it is usually non-lethal, in the form of slavery, or imprisonment. The only evil alignment that is TRULY sociopathic and unpredictable is Neutral Evil. NE-aligned beings will kill family members without a second thought if it serves their purposes.

Thus, it is understandable that this Demon, whether CE or CN, would still be loyal to his master, if that master has been kind to him. His pre-disposition to be cruel, unethical, and devious doesn't really apply to those he truly values. And the fact that he might be truly CE means that his loyalty to his master can easily take on vicious, even murderous, forms of protection and (if need-be) avengement.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I posted again to let you guys know what Tarrak is still in the process of summoning. It is a mummy. He is casting _Summon Undead V_.

After looking at the description for the mummy's Despair ability, I've decided to limit its range to 40 feet like the PFRPG 1E version of the mummy. All living creatures (even the living bad guys) within that range will have to make a Will saving throw (DC 16) or be paralyzed with fear for 1d4 rounds. This includes both Caerth, Galzadar, as well as Screech and even the quasit (unless there is some rule about demons and fear I'm not remembering).

Number of Rounds for Mummy Despair: 1D4 = [3] = 3

Those that succumb with be paralyzed with fear until the mummy's turn in round 14.

Neither Phre nor Tarrak have to make a save. Also, the skeleton is immune. Before Phar's action, he, Aureus, Lady Pendour, Omen, and the celestial eagle are the only ones out of the 40 foot range.

@Scotley:
Phar still has a shot as disrupting the spell, but he'll have to do some major damage. Tarrak has a decent Concentration check modifier, but it isn't a given that he will succeed if damaged. Phar has to hit AC 30 to do damage, however.

Phar and the celestial giant eagle are the last ones who can damage Tarrak before the spell is completed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Oh, boy. If ever there was a need for a straight-up cleric in the party, the time would be now. If Angus dies in this fight, remind me to roll one up, lol. 

Does ANYONE have a way to damage Tarrak before the spell is complete?

If he DOES complete the spell, does ANYONE have any more abilities or spells that will damage undead?

I thought the Wolf-Troll was bad news. This makes the Wolf-Troll look like a cute puppy! LOL


----------



## Knightfall

Any character can try to not to look at the mummy and gain a +2 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Oh, boy. If ever there was a need for a straight-up cleric in the party, the time would be now. If Angus dies in this fight, remind me to roll one up, lol.
> 
> Does ANYONE have a way to damage Tarrak before the spell is complete?
> 
> If he DOES complete the spell, does ANYONE have any more abilities or spells that will damage undead?
> 
> I thought the Wolf-Troll was bad news. This makes the Wolf-Troll look like a cute puppy! LOL



At this point, I'm pretty sure only Scotley's PC and his summoned celestial ally can damage Tarrak before the spell is completed. Personally, I'm kind of hope he does disrupt the spell, but I'm not going to change my choice of summoned creature now.

It's a mummy and the PCs will have to hope to make their Will saves. Hopefully I don't roll a bunch of 1s for the NPCs, but I'm already thinking ahead in case  all/most of the low-level allies fail their Will saves.

Does Angus have any ranks in Knowledge (religion)? If so, then roll a check to see if he knows anything about a mummy's abilities and weaknesses.

@JustinCase and @Neurotic, you'll want to do the same for Caerth and Maur.


----------



## Knightfall

And if the rook fails its save, it will fall into the crevasse, so there is that hope.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Nope, just Agriculture, Dungeoneering, Geography, and Nature.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If Phar has a distance spell that doesn't require a to-hit roll, that's what I'd recommend he lead with. And then have the Eagle fly over there and attack full-on.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, since the mummy will appear in shadowy illumination, I'm going to give all of Annabel, Ailward, Elle, Henry, Quinn, and Tristan a +2 circumstance bonus to their saves.

Wieland put on the _googles of night_, so he doesn't get the bonus and neither does Sir Ghal, as the mummy is too close to him.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Does Angus have any ranks in Knowledge (religion)? If so, then roll a check to see if he knows anything about a mummy's abilities and weaknesses.
> 
> @JustinCase and @Neurotic, you'll want to do the same for Caerth and Maur.



Nope, just Knowledge (nature)…

But I think being busy with grappling would help with not looking at a mummy. Right?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Nope, just Knowledge (nature)…
> 
> But I think being busy with grappling would help with not looking at a mummy. Right?



Yeah, I think that both Caerth and Galzadar should probably have a +4 circumstance bonus to not look at the mummy.

I'm not going to give that to Screech or the quasit, however.

EDIT: Based on their location.


----------



## Neurotic

I was kinda hoping for heroic charge (and taking OAs) from Angus. Not charge as a game term, just move to Tarrak and hit him. Maur is too slow to go around through ectra difficult terrain.

But I do have turn undead do once it materializes maybe I get lucky


----------



## Neurotic

@Scotley the mummy is not yet summoned, you have a chance to interrupt the casting if you can hit/beat SR if it applies (I don't think so since Phar is not lawful)

I don't know what resources/spells remain to Phar and I don't want to tell you how to play your character.

I'd simply hate if there was misunderstanding of the situation.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Scotley the mummy is not yet summoned, you have a chance to interrupt the casting if you can hit/beat SR if it applies (I don't think so since Phar is not lawful)
> 
> I don't know what resources/spells remain to Phar and I don't want to tell you how to play your character.
> 
> I'd simply hate if there was misunderstanding of the situation.



At this point, I've already seen and replied to the post, so it is moot.

The mummy is summoned and Phar is casting his summoning.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur is useless this combat
Religion for mummy info: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## Knightfall

So, all those within 40 feet of the mummy must make a DC 16 Will saving throw vs. its Despair ability. Those that fail are paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds (as previously rolled).

I will roll for the NPCs a bit later. I have a grocery order arriving soon, and I want to check to make sure the time wasn't pushed back.

But, here's Sir Ghal's save...

Sir Ghal - Will save vs. Mummy Despair: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall So tell me what movement I would need to MOVE (not charge, because charge not possible on difficult terrain) over to where the Mummy is and whack him a good one. Who (if anyone) would get an AoO on me?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall So tell me what movement I would need to MOVE (not charge, because charge not possible on difficult terrain) over to where the Mummy is and whack him a good one. Who (if anyone) would get an AoO on me?



The mummy is only 10 feet from Angus, you can take a 5 ft step and attack.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall ALSO: Does Azurak's ego give Angus a bonus to the Will save for Despair, since he is giving himself over completely to the rage?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall ALSO: Does Azurak's ego give Angus a bonus to the Will save for Despair, since he is giving himself over completely to the rage?



No.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Can't blame a guy for askin!


----------



## Knightfall

*Will Saves for NPCs vs. Mummy's Despair (DC 16)*
Ailward - Will save (+2) vs. Despair: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 +2 = 26 (saves)

Annabel (militia) - Will save (+2) vs. Despair: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19 -2 = 17 (saves)

Bothild (female dwarf) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6 (failed)
_Paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds_

Elle (Gala of Inanna) (+2) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (saves)

Henry Hawtrey - Will save (+2) vs. Despair: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9 (fails)
_Paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds_

Scarborax - Will save vs Despair: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 (saves)

Thorvid (male dwarf) (-2) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6 (fails)
_Paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds_

Tristan (militia) (+2) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 (critical failure)
_Paralyzed with fear for 6 rounds_

Wieland (-2) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 (fails)
_Paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds_


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall how long has this blasted Stench effect been going? Any chance of it ending soon? Can we tell? Is the scent as strong as it once was, etc?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall how long has this blasted Stench effect been going? Any chance of it ending soon? Can we tell? Is the scent as strong as it once was, etc?



Tarrak's stench lasts 1d6+4 minutes.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So 50-100 rounds. Bleah.  LOL


----------



## Knightfall

*Will Saves for Enemy NPCs vs. Mummy's Despair (DC 16)*
Eutharic (+2) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7 (critical failure)
_Paralyzed with fear for 6 rounds_

Crisenth - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25 (saves)

Galzadar the Fallen (+2) - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13 (critical failure)
_Paralyzed with fear for 6 rounds_

Tough Rook - Will save vs. Despair: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 (failed)
_Paralyzed with fear (for 3 rounds) and falls into the crevasse and suffers 8d6 falling damage_

Falling Damage to Tough Rook: 8D6 = [1, 4, 3, 3, 5, 6, 5, 3] = 30
Wow, it survived!


----------



## Knightfall

Well, at least you guys don't have to worry about dealing with Galzadar and the quasit for 6 rounds, and the last rook is no longer a problem.


----------



## Knightfall

I will wait to post for Tarrak until you guys get a chance to roll your Will saves (except Scotley) against the Mummy's Despair ability.


----------



## Knightfall

Since Annabel manages to save vs. the Despair, even when panicked, I'm going to say she moves up to frightened for the remainder of the time of the rooks cawing, which lasts until the rook's initiative count in round 12.

That means she is frightened this round and back to normal next round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Spoiler: Angus' Modifiers for Combat



*Using Shield:* AC goes to 30, but Rage lowers it back to 28.
*Not Using Shield:* AC goes down to 26, and Rage lowers it further to 24.
*So if Angus Drops his shield, his AC goes to 24.*

*Using Shield, Wielding Azurak 1-Handed:* -4 to hit, total BAB: +6;
*Using Azurak 2-Handed:* Penalty goes away; Total BAB: +10
*One-Time Blessing From Azurak:* +2; Total BAB: +12

Angus will drop his shield and go full-on rage vs. the Mummy.

Damage: 1d12+8 (Crit: 20: 2d12+16) [Stench figured in.]

Will save: +8 (with stench figured in); Trying not to look at Mummy: +2 = +10 Will
(Vs. DC 16 Despair)



RAW Data:


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Wait... next round we're no longer shaken? YEESSSS!!!!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eleven (updated)*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (charges at Screech; paralyzed with fear for 6 rounds)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (grappling Galzadar; ends wild shapes)
Screech: 22
Bleak Eagle: 21 (withdraws)
Owlbear Skeleton (summoned) [link]: 21 (attacks Sir Ghal [misses])
Crisenth: 21 (attacks Maur [misses])
Aureus: 20 (moves; attacks Omen [miss])
Celestial Giant Eagle (summoned): 20 (charges and hits bleak eagle)
Phar: 20 (summoning small fire elemental)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (attacks Aureus [miss])
Mummy (summoned): 19 (new combatant; attacks and hits Sir Ghal)
Tarrak: 19
Rook-Harpy: 18 (paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds; falls but survives)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (grappled by Caerth; paralyzed with fear for 6 rounds)
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds)
Sir Ghal: 11 (hurt badly)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (comatose; prone; sickened)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death/paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Zephora Chyrche (militia fighter): 2 (dead)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (frightened this round)  
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 6 rounds)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wait... next round we're no longer shaken? YEESSSS!!!!



Uhm, if you made your save vs. the rook's cawing, you only should have been shaken for 1 round.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm taking a break for while.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ugh, just now getting to the computer; pain and fatigue. I want to go sleepy bye .. .. ..

ok, first a will save vs despair at +2
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 24(16 + 8) Just made it .. .. .. oh, wait. That was the base roll. With mods now at 24.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

May I request a new map with the mummy and fire elemental? I am making plans for Quinn, but there are new players on the field here.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I've kept the shaken penalty this whole time


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall I've kept the shaken penalty this whole time



Whoops. I didn't realize that.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> May I request a new map with the mummy and fire elemental? I am making plans for Quinn, but there are new players on the field here.



I'll do that before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, here you go.

Note that after Tarrak completes his summoning of the mummy, he double moves through the depression using all 40 feet of his movement. 2 square cost for the 1st square, 4 square cost for the 2nd square, and 2 squares for the 3rd & 4th squares. Annabel gets an AoO on him but she's unlikely to hit.

I've yet to post his actions in the IC thread yet. I'm going to do that soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Eagle fight at the cave mouth...


----------



## Knightfall

Also, @ScottDeWar_jr, note that @Tellerian Hawke is planning to have Angus take a 5 ft. step and attack the mummy with _Azurak_. I'm giving him a +2 luck bonus on his next attack, as long as he targets the mummy.

Quinn can move to attack the Owlbear Skeleton without worrying about an AoO. That undead foe only has a 5-ft. reach, as it is a Large (long) creature, not Large (tall) creature. He can't charge, however, as Henry is in his way and now paralyzed.


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder!
The only light in the cave is coming from Cruel Justice. The intelligent blade's soft light only radiates out to 10 feet. Beyond that is another 10 feet of shadowy illumination.

The mummy is in shadowy illumination and there is a 20% miss chance to hit it for characters without darkvision or low-light vision. The mummy has darkvision, so the lack of light is not a hindrance for it. There isn't a miss chance for any of the other undead foes attacks either.

The cultists also have darkvision.


----------



## Knightfall

Annabel (militia) [prone] - AoO vs. Tarrak: 1D29+5-4 = [19]+5-4 = 20
1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
Ooh, almost hit him with a Nat 20!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

You know what, I think I DID drop the penalty, but just forgot that I had done so; I just went over the math, and it matches what it's supposed to. My bad.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> You know what, I think I DID drop the penalty, but just forgot that I had done so; I just went over the math, and it matches what it's supposed to. My bad.



Good to know.

Right now, Angus should only be sickened.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic:

Quinn and Maur are up next!

Phre took a 5 ft. step away from Maur across the slope and drank another _inflict_ vial. Tarrak double moved through the depression area and is now standing next to Wieland, who is paralyzed.

Lady Pendour fired at Phre but missed.

I've already posted for Ailward who goes after them but on the same initiative count.

Neurotic, I still need a Will save for Maur vs. the Despair.

(I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and @JustinCase for luck. I don't want any of the PCs to roll a 1 on this one.)


----------



## Knightfall

Doh! I moved Ailward one square to far up the slope for his movement. Ah well, it's on the map now, I'm not going to change it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The DM said:
			
		

> "...Quinn can move to attack the Owlbear Skeleton without worrying about an AoO. That undead foe only has a 5-ft. reach, as it is a Large (long) creature, not Large (tall) creature. He can't charge, however, as Henry is in his way and now paralyzed."




Quinn, I think I hurt the OB Skellie pretty bad; why don't you see if you can finish clobbering him?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, all those within 40 feet of the mummy must make a DC 16 Will saving throw vs. its Despair ability. Those that fail are paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds (as previously rolled).



Caerth will save: 1D20+9+4 = [5]+9+4 = 18

Phew! That was closer than I had hoped. 


Knightfall said:


> Tarrak's stench lasts 1d6+4 minutes.



Must've been something he ate!  



Knightfall said:


> Reminder!
> The only light in the cave is coming from Cruel Justice.



Well, there is still a burning sphere next to Caerth and Galzadar. It's not doing anything, but I do believe it sheds some light.


----------



## Neurotic

Question: if Maur runs and jumps over the depression, he would use only his normal move right? Tarrak couldn't eat Wieland with Maur there (assuming he survives OAs)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> Question: if Maur runs and jumps over the depression, he wouls use only his normal move right? Tarrak couldn't eat Wiwland with Maur ghere (assuming he survives OAs)





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Quinn, I think I hurt the OB Skellie pretty bad; why don't you see if you can finish clobbering him?



Neurotic, You may have some typos there that may scramble our Poor DM's tired mind. Could you fix those?

Tellerain Hawke, I'm tryin'! there was a darn rook in my way, but it has gone and wept his eyes out in fear of his mummy so I be there in a few!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

JustinCase said:


> Well, there is still a burning sphere next to Caerth and Galzadar. It's not doing anything, but I do believe it sheds some light.



Hmm, isn't there a mummy that needs some warming up?


----------



## JustinCase

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hmm, isn't there a mummy that needs some warming up?



It does look very cold. It's only wearing thin wrappings! We should help the poor fellow out.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Neurotic, You may have some typos there that may scramble our Poor DM's tired mind. Could you fix those?



I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about



Uh huh.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Question: if Maur runs and jumps over the depression, he would use only his normal move right? Tarrak couldn't eat Wieland with Maur there (assuming he survives OAs)



Yes, you wouldn't have to worry about the difficult terrain. However, if he runs down the slope, he has to make a DC 10 Balance check to keep from falling.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall, I see there is _something_ dead on the other side of Henery, can Quinn stand there, or does he need to kick it out of the way first? If it is a rook, does it just smell dead and it is still alive? Not sure about those rooks, they stink as bad as Harpies.

Basicly, that is where I am trying to move to, to get to the ob skellie.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth will save: 1D20+9+4 = [5]+9+4 = 18
> Phew! That was closer than I had hoped.
> 
> Must've been something he ate!
> 
> 
> Well, there is still a burning sphere next to Caerth and Galzadar. It's not doing anything, but I do believe it sheds some light.



Yes, I forgot about the sphere's light.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Knightfall, I see there is _something_ dead on the other side of Henery, can Quinn stand there, or does he need to kick it out of the way first? If it is a rook, does it just smell dead and it is still alive? Not sure about those rooks, they stink as bad as Harpies.
> 
> Basicly, that is where I am trying to move to, to get to the ob skellie.



Yes, there is dead rook there and, yes, Quinn can stand over it without having to worry.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I up because it's too hot to sleep. I even had of cold shower before going to bed, but I didn't sleep at all. I came clse at one point, but my mind was racing. A bit sore too. I took some pain medication with a muscle relaxant and I'm going to try to go back to bed soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Quinn, I think I hurt the OB Skellie pretty bad; why don't you see if you can finish clobbering him?



Wow, I must be tired... I read 'OB' as 'OG'. It took a minute to realize you meant owlbear. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, is the plan to Overrun Crisenth?


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I have to try to go back to sleep now before the sun comes up. It's almost 5 A.M.

I probably won't be back online until late morning... unless I still can't sleep.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Wow, I must be tired... I read 'OB' as 'OG'. It took a minute to realize you meant owlbear. Heh.



...Rollin' through the cave, clawin', bitin'
Sippin' on gin and juice, laid back
With my mind on my skellie,
And my skellie on my mind


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Actually, a more accurate version night be:

Rollin' through the cave, clawin', bitin'
Doin' what Tarrak tells me, Owl-Bear,
With my mind on destruction,
And destruction on my mind 

(Second draft is always better )


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I finally got my missed attack in

A big load of


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I finally got my missed attack in
> 
> A big load of



That was close.

Anyway, I've edited my reply to take into account your updated post. Also, make sure you take a look at this post when you get a chance.

[Link]

I finally got the antibiotics for my sinus infection and I'm heading back to bed for a while.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Angus.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

And responded for Quinn


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Twelve*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (breaks grapple; casts _snake's swiftness_)
Screech: 22 (paralyzed)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (flees at 4 times it movement rate)
Owlbear Skeleton (summoned) [link]: 21 (attacks Angus [misses])
Crisenth: 21 (uses wand on Phre; moves and readies javelin)
Aureus: 20 (killed by Omen's _death touch_)
Celestial Giant Eagle (summoned): 20 (flies and attacks Phre [hits])
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20 [new combatant] (attacks mummy [misses])
Phar: 20 (casts _light_)
Senior Acolyte of Malotoch (Omen): 20
Mummy (summoned): 19
Tarrak: 19
Tough Rook: 18 (paralyzed with fear for 2 more round)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened) 
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds)
Quinn: 12
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Sir Ghal: 11 (hurt badly)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (comatose; sickened)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death/paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened)
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (unconscious/dying)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds)

With the light from _Cruel Justice_ now over near Tarrak, the rest of the cave is shrouded in darkness except for the light from Caerth's _flaming sphere_ spell, which is equivalent to a torch (20-ft. bright illumination and 20-ft. shadowy illumination beyond the light). The humans (besides Quinn, of course) and Elle have a 50% miss chance to hit in the darkness until more light is lit.

Bothild, Henry, Thorvid, Wieland, and the tough rook are all paralyzed with fear for two more rounds. Eutharic, Galzadar, and Tristan are all paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds.

EDIT: Annabel loses another hp this round.

@JustinCase, you're up!

I'll post an updated battle map in a little while.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for Round Eleven!

Note that Angus and the Small Fire Elemental are flanking the mummy starting on the elemental's turn. Quinn and Maur are now flanking Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

*Question:* How are you guys finding this fight? Part of me feels like I might be holding back a bit because I don't want to end up with a TPK.

EDIT: Anyway, heading to bed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I think that our current predicament is a combination of several things:

1. Party composition; not enough base classes.
2. Bad rolls.
3. Lack of sufficient healing ability on our part.
4. More than sufficient healing ability on their part.
5. They have a lot of high-level summons (Wolf Troll, Mummy, etc.)
6. Outside the core party, our reinforcements are 1st and 2nd level NPCs without sufficient power to hang with the big boys.
7. They have so many de-buffs, it's hard to hurt them.

HOWEVER, having said all of this, we've still managed to hold on. A true testament to how well-developed these characters are.

I am enjoying the fight so far; to me it didn't seem like you were holding back... are you saying that you were? 

MY POINT OF VIEW: Even if we die, I'd rather succeed or fail on my own merits. Leniency cheapens the victory.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I am enjoying the fight so far; to me it didn't seem like you were holding back... are you saying that you were?



I sure hope you wern't holding back! I am getting concerned that weza gunna die!

Also, the fire elemental would produce light, I am thinking.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I think that our current predicament is a combination of several things:
> 
> 1. Party composition; not enough base classes.
> 2. Bad rolls.
> 3. Lack of sufficient healing ability on our part.
> 4. More than sufficient healing ability on their part.
> 5. They have a lot of high-level summons (Wolf Troll, Mummy, etc.)
> 6. Outside the core party, our reinforcements are 1st and 2nd level NPCs without sufficient power to hang with the big boys.
> 7. They have so many de-buffs, it's hard to hurt them.



Those are all good points, especially the third one. I thought you guys had prepared more healing spells. _Dispel magic_ as well.

BTW, for point #5, the wolf troll was not a summons. It was a unique creature I designed to be very nasty.

Regarding #6, the reinforcements were designed based on the demographics section in the DMG. I even went a little higher for a few of the NPCs. Besides Sir Ghal, Henry and Lady Pendour are really the toughest allies the PCs have right now. I probably should have had Brutus be with the PCs, but even if he had been, he wouldn't have survived the _cloudkill_ spell.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, having said all of this, we've still managed to hold on. A true testament to how well-developed these characters are.
> 
> I am enjoying the fight so far; to me it didn't seem like you were holding back... are you saying that you were?
> 
> MY POINT OF VIEW: Even if we die, I'd rather succeed or fail on my own merits. Leniency cheapens the victory.



Okay, I wouldn't go so far as to say I've been being lenient on you guys. I'm using a lot of the bad guys resources and, yes, they knew you were coming.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I sure hope you weren't holding back! I am getting concerned that weza gunna die!



If I've been holding back, it has probably been more subconsciously than consciously. It's not like I'm looking at their abilities and saying, 'ooh, I better not use that one'... otherwise I wouldn't have had Galzadar cast _cloudkill_ or have Tarrak summon the mummy. However, for the _cloudkill_, I did place so that it wouldn't hit Angus.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> Also, the fire elemental would produce light, I am thinking.



Yes, right, good point.

Also, don't forget that @Scotley's PC, Phar, still has the _staff of defense_. There is no reason that says he can't use it again. There are also the other items given to the PCs by Lady Pendour. Phar has the scroll [CL5] with with _magic circle against chaos_ and _slow_ on it. (Aureus gave those to him and they don't have to be identified.)

@Neurotic,
I'm assuming that Maur has the two divine scrolls -- one with _magic weapon_ on it [CL5] and one with _mass cat's grace_, _symbol of stunning_, and _cloak of chaos_ on it [CL 15]. (They also don't need to be identified.) Did you already use the potion of _eagle's splendor_? The _mass cat's grace_ should probably get cast, soon, if possible.

I think Aureus has the potion of _barkskin_ +2, but I can't remember if I used it already. I'll check her stats later.

Henry has the _+2 heavy crossbow_, but he's paralyzed with fear right now.

Wieland is wearing the _goggles of night_ but he's also paralyzed.

Who has the _ring of mind shielding_?

There is also a potion of _delay poison_, but I don't know who claimed it. And I'm not sure if you'll need it. Probably not.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, @JustinCase, while the floor of the cave is rough stone, the areas in the depressions are full of vegetation. So, using entangle in those areas will work in the the depression and for one extra square around the perimeter of the depressions.


----------



## Knightfall

I'd be willing to let both @JustinCase and @Neurotic swap out out one spell that they feel might not be useful in this fight for a _cure_ spell of the same level. This would be helpful for Maur since as an Ordained Champion, he can't spontaneously cast cure spells. And, of course, druids can spontaneously cast _Nature's Ally_ spells.


----------



## Knightfall

Going back to sleep.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Back to sleep?!?!? I just got home from 8 hours overtime!!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

@Neurotic , Quinn and Maur get to beat up on the bully!  Like very much!! thank yous!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Back to sleep?!?!? I just got home from 8 hours overtime!!



With my sinus infection and the antibiotics I'm now taking for it, I was really wiped out earlier. It's a little better right now and I can't sleep all day, or I won't be able to go to sleep tonight.

Still, I'm officially unwell.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr




----------



## Neurotic

Eagle potion was used at the start of the fight once we sighter the enemy.
Maur can spontaneously heal through a feat, that is why he doesn't have any prepared.

But I have no mass heals, Maur is more dangerous this way (melee)

I think I gave away divine scroll? Cloak of chaos is unuseable by Maur and magic weapon was cast on NPCs.

I don't have the scroll marked anywhere...Maur had one or two opportunities to cast.

Enemies were prepared and they are using their strenghts, immunity to cloud kill is one of them. I'll add transformation effect to ministats in the evening.
Fight is hard, but there is still good chance of winning it even if we only get Tarrak to retreat. He seems reluctant to enter melee and he lost Star arm


----------



## Scotley

Phar does have a dispell magic still available as well as the staff and scrolls. Just trying to figure out a good target for Slow. Spell resistance is making things hard for the wizard even with spell penetration. I think the fight is good for a major challenge to wrap up a story arc. Have to expect that all won't go our way. I chose too many area effect spells, so far no room for fireballs and lightning bolts, but I'll make it work.


----------



## Neurotic

Targeted dispel on Tarrak could do wonders if you bring down his SR...but he may have ways to counter that too


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, a quick confirmation that you saw that Caerth and Screech are up next. But, no rush. I'm probably headed back to bed to get some more much needed sleep.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *Question:* How are you guys finding this fight? Part of me feels like I might be holding back a bit because I don't want to end up with a TPK.




I really like it. It's a lot harder than what I'm used to, so that's good. I was also realizing that Caerth has all of his hitpoints remaining, so actually he's doing pretty well. Except, of course, that his spells so far have all failed to do any damage (except for the spiked ground holding off the zombies. That is awesome).



Knightfall said:


> There is also a potion of _delay poison_, but I don't know who claimed it.




That one is in Caerth's possession.



Knightfall said:


> Also, @JustinCase, while the floor of the cave is rough stone, the areas in the depressions are full of vegetation. So, using entangle in those areas will work in the the depression and for one extra square around the perimeter of the depressions.




Cool!



Knightfall said:


> I'd be willing to let both @JustinCase and @Neurotic swap out out one spell that they feel might not be useful in this fight for a _cure_ spell of the same level. This would be helpful for Maur since as an Ordained Champion, he can't spontaneously cast cure spells. And, of course, druids can spontaneously cast _Nature's Ally_ spells.




Well, I could swap one spell for a cure spell, but as it is, Caerth is too far from his allies for any meaningful healing. Unless, of course, he can put the wizard out of the fight for a while.



Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, a quick confirmation that you saw that Caerth and Screech are up next. But, no rush. I'm probably headed back to bed to get some more much needed sleep.




Yeah, sorry. Weekends are often when I'm not online. I'll make an IC post in a minute.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I really like it. It's a lot harder than what I'm used to, so that's good. I was also realizing that Caerth has all of his hitpoints remaining, so actually he's doing pretty well. Except, of course, that his spells so far have all failed to do any damage (except for the spiked ground holding off the zombies. That is awesome).



Glad you're enjoying it. Expect more challenges before this fight is over.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> That one is in Caerth's possession.



Okay, good to know.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Well, I could swap one spell for a cure spell, but as it is, Caerth is too far from his allies for any meaningful healing. Unless, of course, he can put the wizard out of the fight for a while.



The wizard is out of commission for at least 5 more rounds. He failed his save vs. the mummy's despair ability. The quasit did too. I rolled 1s for both of them.

So, Caerth has some freedom to act.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry. Weekends are often when I'm not online. I'll make an IC post in a minute.



I remember. I hadn't expected you to post on the weekend. I simply saw that you'd reacted to several posts this morning but hadn't posted yourself. Sometimes when I edit a post with a mention, the mention seems to get lost in the Internet's ethereal plane.

EDIT: I need more sleep. And I have to have breakfast first.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> The wizard is out of commission for at least 5 more rounds. He failed his save vs. the mummy's despair ability. The quasit did too. I rolled 1s for both of them.
> 
> So, Caerth has some freedom to act.




Ooh, I didn't really consider that. Perhaps I should change my IC post... But not for another hour or so.

It won't change anything for other combatants, so feel free to proceed with the initiative while I think about it.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Ooh, I didn't really consider that. Perhaps I should change my IC post... But not for another hour or so.
> 
> It won't change anything for other combatants, so feel free to proceed with the initiative while I think about it.



So, the _flaming sphere_ moves 30 ft. round, and can ascend or jump up to 30 ft. The spell description doesn't say what happens to it if goes over a ledge/cliff. I'm assuming it would simply fall and hit the floor of the cave in the same round and that it wouldn't hang in the air. I'm going to see if there is anything in the FAQ or Rules of the Game articles.

As for Caerth's interaction with the elf wizard, you could have him tie up Galzadar. That would be part of the Use Rope skill under "Bind a Character." You get a +10 bonus to tie up Galzadar and you don't even have to make a check since he is paralyzed and considered helpless. It would as if you're using Take 10, adding +3 for Caerth's Dexterity, and then adding another +10 to the result. That would be a total of 23.

if/when Galzadar recovers from being paralyzed, he would make an Escape Artist check and you could make an opposed Use Rope check at that point to keep him from getting free.

However, I just noticed it says under action that binding a character takes 1 minute. It doesn't say anything about doing a rushed binding attempt, but I'd allow it at the normal -20 penalty that other skills use for attempting something during combat within 1 particular round.

But, I'd say doing that would be a full round action not a standard or move action. Caerth wouldn't be able to both direct the flaming sphere and tie Galzadar up. It's one or the other. I'm going to assume your going to have the flaming sphere move.


----------



## JustinCase

Tying him up is good. I think I’ll do that next round, so I can still move the flaming sphere on this turn. 

Can I drop the grapple, move the sphere and cast a spell this round?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Tying him up is good. I think I’ll do that next round, so I can still move the flaming sphere on this turn.
> 
> Can I drop the grapple, move the sphere and cast a spell this round?



hmm, I would assume Caerth ending the grapple would be a free action, but I'm not 100% sure. I'll check, but I'm fairly certain he can end the grapple, move the sphere, and cast a spell.

EDIT: Here we go...


> *Release Your Hold:* Curiously, the _Player's Handbook_ says nothing about voluntarily relinquishing your hold on a foe, so here's a rule to cover that. You can release your foe as a free action. You are still considered to be grappling, however, unless your foe also decides to release you at same time. If your foe does not want to release you, you can escape by winning an opposed grapple check that you make instead of a melee attack.
> 
> When you and your foe release each other, one of you must go to a space adjacent to the space the two of you once shared. The movement provokes attacks of opportunity from foes who threaten the space the character leaves, but the movement doesn't count against the character's speed for the current turn. If you made a successful opposed grapple check to end the grapple, you decide who moves. If you both decide to release each other, make an opposed grapple check and the winner decides who moves.​



So, Caerth can release the elf wizard, and because Galzadar is paralyzed he can't maintain the grapple. Caerth would shift one square down to be standing over the paralyzed quasit while Screech circles overhead.

The flaming sphere would be able to reach the mummy, since I'm going to say it just falls once it reaches the edge of the elevated ledge. It automatically hits and does 2d6 +50% fire damage to the mummy, so 3d6 fire damage. Go ahead and make your roll if you haven't already. 

The mummy gets a Reflex save, which can negate the damage. I will reply to your post and roll its save.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley,

FYI, the bleak eagle flees at 4 times it movement rate (equivalent to a run) this round. It has had enough and won't be back. Since it is not withdrawing, the celestial giant eagle can gain an AoO on it as it flees in desperation.

My next post will be for the bleak eagle, the owlbear skeleton, and the confessor of Malotoch, Crisenth.

After that, I'm going to add a separate post for Aureus, and then you're up for Phar, the celestial eagle, and the fire elemental.


----------



## JustinCase

Fire damage: 
Burn mummy burn: 3D6 = [1, 2, 2] = 5





Knightfall said:


> The elf wizard topples to the hard floor of the cave ledge and does not move. The fear of the mummy makes Galzadar paralyzed and unable to fight back against Caerth. At the same time, Caerth commands the flaming sphere to rise over his head and go over the ledge. the sphere falls to the cave floor and then weaves through the battle to strike at the mummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> @JustinCase: I'm assuming you move the _flaming sphere_. But, did you roll a Will save (DC 16) vs. the Despair yet? Caerth gets a +2 circumstance bonus for being in a elevated area that shelters him, somewhat, from the mummy, but he still has to look towards the mummy to direct the _flaming sphere_. So, he doesn't get another +2 bonus for averting his eyes.
> 
> Mummy - Reflex save vs. Flaming Sphere: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (failed)
> I don't even need to know the DC to know that hits. The mummy isn't going to last long vs. the sphere and the fire elemental. Heh.
> 
> Of course, if Caerth doesn't make his save, then he is also paralyzed with fear. He can take mental actions, so he'd still be able to direct the sphere towards the mummy... I'm assuming. If he fails, he is paralyzed with fear for 3 rounds.
> 
> You need to roll a save for Screech too. Since the owl is circling above, he doesn't get the +2 circumstance bonus.




Will saves Caerth and Screech:
Will: 1D20+9+2 = [9]+9+2 = 20
1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13

So Caerth makes his save and Screech did not.

I’ll edit my post with the casting of mass snake’s swiftness.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Fire damage:
> Burn mummy burn: 3D6 = [1, 2, 2] = 5



Wow, those rolls are really low. Ah well, there is always next round.



JustinCase said:


> Will saves Caerth and Screech:
> Will: 1D20+9+2 = [9]+9+2 = 20
> 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
> So Caerth makes his save and Screech did not.



Screech is Paralyzed for 3 rounds.

Screech falls while circling over Caerth's head. I'm going to let you make a DC 10 Dexterity check to let Caerth catch the owl as a free action. 

Hmm, how high was the owl? If its at least 10 feet, then if Caerth misses, the owl takes 1d6 falling damage.

I'm going to say the quasit takes that damage too.
Eutharic - Falling Damage: 1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## JustinCase

@Neurotic @ScottDeWar_jr I just gave you guys a free attack on my turn with mass snake’s swiftness. Hit that guy.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic and @ScottDeWar_jr,

Note that I rechecked Tarrak's AC. I had calculated it as increasing after the wand was used on him, but he was already at his max. Dexterity bonus, so his AC is still 28.

Sorry about that... I don't think it effects any previous attacks vs. him, as I don't think any of the PCs have tried to hit him since the wand of cat's grace was used on him.

EDIT: Also note that Caerth' spell gives one free attack, not one free full attack. Can you imagine if it did that. Yikes.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> @Neurotic @ScottDeWar_jr I just gave you guys a free attack on my turn with mass snake’s swiftness. Hit that guy.



Does anyone else get it too?

EDIT: Never mind, I see that it's a burst range.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, what round did Caerth cast the flaming sphere, so I know how long it lasts for.

Scotley is now up for Phar and his summoned creatures.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Scotley

OOC:
AOO and damage: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7

As the Bleak Eagle retreats, the Celestial Eagle lashes out with a claw, but the evil foe is just too fast.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

You don't Tarrak on that map, do you? also, I wonder if a Celestial eagle would find the confessor tasty?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> You don't Tarrak on that map, do you? also, I wonder if a Celestial eagle would find the confessor tasty?



Tarrak moved out of that area.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

oh! wait, we are flanking!!
I hit once!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> oh! wait, we are flanking!!
> I hit once!



Yes, your flanking and you only get one attack with the _mass snake's swiftness _spell on Caerth's turn, not a full attack. Or are those other attacks for later in the round on Quinn's turn?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

uh, sure?

sorry, i thought it was an extra attack on his turn, not a full bab now plus his other two later

so, the attack that is first, crit  threat at total for 29, then the two misses on his turn.

Also, dodge feat vs tarrak [+1 to ac]


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> uh, sure?
> 
> sorry, i thought it was an extra attack on his turn, not a full bab now plus his other two later



Oh, okay. No worries.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so, the attack that is first, crit  threat at total for 29, then the two misses on his turn.
> 
> Also, dodge feat vs tarrak [+1 to ac]



Yep, that's a hit, but not a crit. unless you hit AC 28 with the confirm roll.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

24 with flanking


----------



## Knightfall

So, I just posted for Omen and the Mummy.

Omen used death touch vs. Aureus and hit. Unfortunately, Aureus did not have enough HP left to survive. She just died. 

The mummy hit Sir Ghal again, and he's on his last legs. One more hit and he's done.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting to post for Tarrak until after @Neurotic rolls his AoO for Maur vs. Tarrak on Caerth's turn after the half-orc druid cast _mass snake's swiftness_.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> 24 with flanking



So, Quinn does regular damage vs. Tarrak.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Bully!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> So, Quinn does regular damage vs. Tarrak.



yes, plus the last round for fire damage. from cruel justice. with that power attack. Power attack was the insult to the injury.

even if I had not power attacked, the crit confirm would have been 1 short of a confirm.

IF Quinn survives, he is going to do some serious retraining.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If Aereous had 20 hit pts left, and suffered 21 pts. damage, shouldn't she just be at -1?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If Aereous had 20 hit pts left, and suffered 21 pts. damage, shouldn't she just be at -1?



No, that's not the way _death touch_ works. It automatically kills the character.

It's a granted power for those with the Death domain that can be used once per day.


----------



## Knightfall

SRD:Death Domain - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that is just plain nasty!


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> that is just plain nasty!



Yes, _death touch_ is one of the deadliness granted powers, IMO.

When I had Tarrak use the same ability vs. Wieland earlier in the fight, he came within 1 hp of killing him.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I'm glad it says "*once* per day"


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> So, I just posted for Omen and the Mummy.
> 
> Omen used death touch vs. Aureus and hit. Unfortunately, Aureus did not have enough HP left to survive. She just died.
> 
> The mummy hit Sir Ghal again, and he's on his last legs. One more hit and he's done.



Too bad Caerth can't turn into a fire elemental. He would be asking the mummy, 'who's your daddy?'


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, what round did Caerth cast the flaming sphere, so I know how long it lasts for.




Round 7. I just checked. It lasts 1 round per level, so 9 rounds. It ends in round 16.


----------



## JustinCase

I just checked, and I could (after the battle, with preparations) cast _reincarnate _on Aureus.

She just doesn't want to roll a 26 on that d% die, or she would really be a gnoll.  

Edit: Nevermind, it doesn't work on creatures effected by a death attack...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

JustinCase said:


> I just checked, and I could (after the battle, with preparations) cast _reincarnate _on Aureus.
> 
> She just doesn't want to roll a 26 on that d% die, or she would really be a gnoll.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, it doesn't work on creatures effected by a death attack...



you big bully


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer (if it hits): 1D20+23 = [20]+23 = 43 (saves)

So, if Maur hits with his extra attack from the _mass snake's swiftness_, Tarrak isn't destroyed.


----------



## JustinCase

But seriously, there's no way to get her back to life. That death attack is really aweful.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> But seriously, there's no way to get her back to life. That death attack is really aweful.



I believe _true resurrection_ could bring her back. _Miracle_ and _wish_ could do it as well, I think. But, I'm not 100% sure.

EDIT: I just checked and both _resurrection_ and _true resurrection_ can bring her back. Neither _raise dead_ nor _revivify_ can bring her back, as those spells have the same restriction as _reincarnate_.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Twelve (Updated)*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (breaks grapple; casts _snake's swiftness_)
Screech: 22 (paralyzed)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (flees at 4 times it movement rate)
Owlbear Skeleton (summoned) [link]: 21 (attacks Angus [misses])
Crisenth: 21 (uses wand on Phre; moves and readies javelin)
Aureus: 20 (tumbles and hits Omen)
Celestial Giant Eagle (summoned): 20 (flies and attacks Phre [hits])
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20 [new combatant] (attacks mummy [misses])
Phar: 20 (casts _light_)
Priestess of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (hits Aureus with _bleeding touch_ [alt. PF1E ability])
Mummy (summoned): 19 (attacks and hits Sir Ghal)
Tarrak: 19 (fails to cast spell)
Tough Rook: 18 (paralyzed with fear for 2 more round)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (attacks and hits celestial giant eagle three times)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened) (shoots at Omen [misses])
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds)
Quinn: 12 (Full Attack vs. Tarrak [misses])
Maur: 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (drinks _cure light wounds_ potion [in hand]; moves up the slope and gives the _cure moderate wounds_ potion to Elle)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Temperance Redding (fighter): 8 (comatose; sickened)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death/paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (gives Sir Ghal a _cure moderate wounds_ potion from Ailward)
Sir Ghal: 3 (critically wounded; delays to take potion from Elle after taking a 5-ft. step)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Annabel Ufford (militia fighter): 2 (dies on her turn)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 5 more rounds)


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up next. @ScottDeWar_jr already rolled his attacks for this round and missed on his turn.

EDIT: Note that Tarrak took a 5-ft. step on his turn, so Quinn and Maur are no longer flanking.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

*Reminder!*
The casting of shield of law ends in round 15. That's three more rounds.

Also, after rereading the spell, there is no where in the description that says it won't protect character's with a chaotic alignment. So, since Phar used the staff, he should have shield of law protecting him too. If Caerth was close by, and I'm assuming he was, then he should have the spell protecting him too.

The range of the spell is 20 feet, so that's enough to make sure all the PCs were within range, unless I'm forgetting something about where Caerth was at the beginning of the fight. Or is he already protected by it?

At the very least, Phar would be protected by the spell since he's the one who used the staff. Thus, @Scotley, update Phar's combat stats accordingly: +4 deflection bonus to AC and +4 resistance bonus to saves vs all attacks by foes not just those from chaotic creatures; SR 25 against chaotic spells and those cast by chaotic enemies.

It wouldn't have applied to the _cloudkill_ spell, as SR doesn't block that spell. Did Phar save vs. that spell? If so, it's moot. If not, let's check to see how close he was to succeeding and add the +4 resistance bonus (doesn't stack with a protective cloak).


----------



## Scotley

Yes, my intention was to increase the area of light. Near the Lady would be good.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Yes, my intention was to increase the area of light. Near the Lady would be good.



Done.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just FYI, in my campaigns, I always tell players that a Limited Wish cast beforehand (e.g., "I wish my reincarnation spell would work on Aureleous") would allow the use of the lower-level spell. It's a house rule, of course. But if you like that idea, feel free to use it


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Just FYI, in my campaigns, I always tell players that a Limited Wish cast beforehand (e.g., "I wish my reincarnation spell would work on Aureus") would allow the use of the lower-level spell. It's a house rule, of course. But if you like that idea, feel free to use it



Yeah... no.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I got up early to do some cleaning and air out the apartment, so now I'm going to try to sleep some more.  

EDIT: I'll check back in later and I might post for the Bluffside game before the end of the day, but it could be tomorrow too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> Yeah... no.



Wow, that was harsh.  But IMHO if LW can undo the harmful effects of geas or insanity (6th and 7th level spells, respectively), it should also be able to undo the harmful effects of Death Touch. (Harmful in this case being beyond the reach of lower level spells.) And LW still costs 300 xp., and you still have to actually cast the lower level spell (which has a 1,000 gp. component cost) in order to achieve the desired result. I don't think that's broken, but like I said, that's just my opinion. Just an academic discussion here, not trying to start an argument.

One thing that I sometimes do, to keep the "sense of looming danger" ever-present, is to increase the costs of certain things. In this case, where you're talking about bringing back a beloved NPC, who by design should have died, you could increase the cost to 300 xp per hit die, or even say that expensive components are required as well, or even rare components that might involve a side-quest to acquire.

I always look for opportunities to keep the game going  There's always "one more quest"to go on


----------



## Knightfall

Another aspect to consider is that Aureus started out as a PC played @Tailspinner. When Tailspinner left the game, Tail allowed me to run her as an NPC and then Thateous took over the character for a while. I'm fairly certain that I had an agreement with Tailspinner to have Aureus fade out of the game at some point but that was before Thateous took over the character, so I don't know if Tail would mind me bringing her back to continue as an NPC. (I would like to honor that original agreement with Tailspinner.)

For that has been the plan, somewhat, even after she became a fulltime NPC under my control. Now, I hadn't thought she would die, but it could be a heroic but tragic end to her character arc. I think that is what I prefer, even though I love the character and would have liked to see how I would have had her evolve in my world. Characters die and sometimes they don't come back, especially in this world.

For example, if Aureus had been a worshipper of one of the North Gods, she wouldn't be coming back to life (probably) anyway. There are religious restrictions in Pantheon of the North about raising the dead. The North God of the Dead and Underworld is *Hades* so that should give you and idea how hard it would be to raise her if she worshipped one of the North Gods. Clerics of the North Gods will use divine magic to raise their own worshippers that haven't taken the Death Oath, but there has to be a very important reason and the person's soul has to willing, even for resurrection (but not true resurrection).

(That restriction is one of the reasons, if I'm remembering correctly, why @JustinCase chose not to have Caerth be a druid dedicated to one of the North Gods and went with just being dedicated to nature itself.)

Note, however, that Aureus's god is the hutaakan Immortal from the Mystara setting (Pflarr) with a different name (Vaflar), and the hutaakans, as a species, lives primarily in the western mountains that divide the Kingdom of Ahamudia from the rest of the Ragik Peninsula. That is far to the northwest beyond the Great Forest (Lorien and Phar's homeland). It's the same area where Angus adopted clan comes from too, but he knows hutaakans tend to stick to their own kind. That made Aureus unique among them. She had an urge to explore Harqual and see the world.

(The hutaakans were brought to the Lands Harqual from one of my other campaign settings: Maran, or Dark World.)

Maybe Tailspinner will post here and renew the plan for her adventures to end, or maybe it won't matter as much anymore since Tail was willing to pass on the character to Thateous.

We'll figure it out, but I need to sleep some more.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

get healthy, stay strong.


----------



## Scotley

I double checked the Cloudkill save and Phar missed by 10, so the bonus from Shield of Law won't help. While I was looking back for the roll I saw i missed a post asking if I took the minus four for firing into Melee. Phar has the Precise Shot feat, which means he can ignore that penalty. But I did have an extra +1 to hit coming on that roll.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I double checked the Cloudkill save and Phar missed by 10, so the bonus from Shield of Law won't help. While I was looking back for the roll I saw i missed a post asking if I took the minus four for firing into Melee. Phar has the Precise Shot feat, which means he can ignore that penalty. But I did have an extra +1 to hit coming on that roll.



Yeah, I realized that about the Precise Shot feat and commented about it (during a previous fight on the island), but do sometimes forget that Phar has that feat. (Oddly enough, I always seem to remember that Phar has Point Blank Shot.) It doesn't surprise me that I forgot about it again. Sorry about that. 

While I was running Phar for you, I had to keep reminding myself to make sure I was applying feats correctly. It was tough keeping track of everything for bad guys, Aureus (and/or Lorien), and Phar (and/or Caerth when JustinCase couldn't post due to the Realities of Real Life™ as well).


----------



## Knightfall

I also have to keep reminding myself that undead are IMMUNE to critical hits. Sir Ghal could not have scored a critical threat vs. the mummy, but it didn't matter because I rolled a 1 on the confirm roll.


----------



## Knightfall

Interesting... I decided to take a look at the Pathfinder 1E version of the Death Domain and it has a very different set of domain powers, which I could instead of Death Touch.



> _Bleeding Touch (Sp)_: As a melee touch attack, you can cause a living creature to take 1d6 points of damage per round. This effect persists for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum 1) or until stopped with a DC 15 Heal check or any spell or effect that heals damage. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.



It would give Aureus a chance to survive, but it would allow Omen the ability to use it several times a day.

I like it, I think I'm going to use it for Omen instead of Death Touch, so Aureus isn't dead, but she could still drop below her hps if Omen manages to hit her again. (but could be saved if she drops below 1 hp.) I'm going to go back and edit my post.

Since Tarrak already used Death Touch against Wieland, I'm going to say the ghast lord has the standard D&D v.3.5 domain ability. No change.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's the IC text I changed in my post:


> *"I told you, I'm not a gn- AHHHHH!"* Aureus tries to avoid the woman's touch, but the priestess is faster. Dark energy flows from the woman's hand into Aureus's body. She begins to bleed from the place Omen touched her, as well as from her nose and mouth. *"You evil witch!"* She coughs blood out onto the cave floor.
> 
> Omen laughs in triumph.
> 
> *"Aureus!"* Lady Pendour screams. *"Get out of there!"*



It's still a nasty domain ability but it won't kill Aureus outright. She could still be killed, but she has a chance to survive. She takes 1d6 points of damage (5) in the first round of the bleeding touch and it last for another 2 rounds.


----------



## Knightfall

Making sure @Neurotic knows that Maur is up next, but there is no rush. I'm going to work on replies for the Bluffside game today and then come back to this one.


----------



## Scotley

Glad Aureus might survive this one. She and Phar have been adventuring together quite a while now.


----------



## Neurotic

I know, I know, vacationing on the beach 
Rolling right now. I hope I hit and you roll 1, bam! End of the fight 
Or just first of three forms destroyed


----------



## Guest 11456

You are free to do what you wish with Aureus, Knightfall.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> You are free to do what you wish with Aureus, Knightfall.



Awesome! Thanks Tailspinner!


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur cannot take a 5 ft. step from where he is located, as the depression is too close to his current position. It costs two squares to move into that square unless he's flying, hovering, or has an ability to negate difficult terrain.

However, he could do it if he makes a successful DC 5 Balance check to avoid the edge of the depression. I know Maur has a major penalty to Balance, but it isn't impossible for him to make it, if you roll high enough.

If you have him move without the Balance check, Tarrak will get an AoO.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

He is flying, I thought. 'translucent wings' from something.

Heat index about 103 F, so I am headed to the pool.


----------



## Neurotic

He is flying, so I didn't consider the terrain at all. Also, he didn't move more than 5' step so +2 ac (the one at the top of mini stats)

Changes: 2/6 smites, 3 rounds of divine favor, 6 rounds of tranformation


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> He is flying, so I didn't consider the terrain at all. Also, he didn't move more than 5' step so +2 ac (the one at the top of mini stats)
> 
> Changes: 2/6 smites, 3 rounds of divine favor, 6 rounds of tranformation



I was confused because you wrote that he took a 5-ft. step, which made me assume he landed on the round last round. If not, no worries. However, remember with flying that you have to move the minimum forward distance based on maneuverability while flying or the character has to land.



> Minimum Forward Speed​If a flying creature fails to maintain its minimum forward speed, it must land at the end of its movement. If it is too high above the ground to land, it falls straight down, descending 150 feet in the first round of falling. If this distance brings it to the ground, it takes falling damage. If the fall doesn’t bring the creature to the ground, it must spend its next turn recovering from the stall. It must succeed on a DC 20 Reflex save to recover. Otherwise it falls another 300 feet. If it hits the ground, it takes falling damage. Otherwise, it has another chance to recover on its next turn.



Now, after checking _lesser holy transformation_, Maur's speed through the air is Good, which means there is no min. forward speed. That's a pretty cool spell.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

Angus can that Scarborax is offering him the potion, but he can also tell that the Stump Sorcerer is hurt quite badly for one of his size and strength. He wouldn't likely be able to take another hit. The ghast wounded him, a lot.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

How wounded is Angus?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> How wounded is Angus?



Oh, I'm supposed to keep track of that, I thought you were keeping track. I do have him down by 6 hps but I haven't doublechecked in in a while. Watching TV right now. I'll get back to you a bit later.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Oh, I'm supposed to keep track of that, I thought you were keeping track. I do have him down by 6 hps but I haven't doublechecked in in a while. Watching TV right now. I'll get back to you a bit later.



get healthy, stay strong.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I was keeping track, but I lost my place somewhere along the way. I will go back and check.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

EDITED: Ok, I think Angus is only down by 5 hit pts. If you are counting that time he took 1 pt. of damage, then you need to adjust; that attack missed, because it only hit AC 25, and at the time, Angus had AC 27.

He took 13 pts. damage originally, and then when he picked up Azurak, he got 8 temporary hit pts. from the Rage effect. Thus, he doesn't need the potion.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

This is the Raw Data. I don't have time to post tonight. Can you roll this into your main post?

Angus will continue to attack the mummy. His AC right now is 24, because he dropped his shield to get a better grip on Azurak. He is fully taken by the rage right now.

If an AC 20 hits, please roll the Anarchic Damage that the mummy takes. I don't know what that die roll is supposed to be. The normal damage from the (possible) hit is 12 pts.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, I gotta go to bed. Gotta be on campus at 7:15 AM sharp. Faculty (me) are getting together to help students move into their dorms tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, I thinj Angus is only down by 5 hit pts. He took 13 pts. damage originally, and then when he picked up Azurak, he got 8 temporary hit pts. from the Rage effect. Thus, he doesn't need the potion.



Yeah, I think that's right. I know Tarrak hit him with the _deific vengeance_ spell but I think Angus made the save, so that would be 8 points of damage. It would have been 16 if he hadn't made the save. I didn't find the other damage. Did the wolftroll hit him once? Or maybe it was a rook that got in a lucky shot?

Let me know which foe(s) besides Tarrak hit Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> This is the Raw Data. I don't have time to post tonight. Can you roll this into your main post?
> 
> Angus will continue to attack the mummy. His AC right now is 24, because he dropped his shield to get a better grip on Azurak. He is fully taken by the rage right now.
> 
> If an AC 20 hits, please roll the Anarchic Damage that the mummy takes. I don't know what that die roll is supposed to be. The normal damage from the (possible) hit is 12 pts.
> 
> View attachment 142047



That is a hit.

Angus with Azurak - 2d6 additional damage to the Mummy: 2D6 = [4, 2] = 6

So, 18 points of damage.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I think the 13 pts. was from when Phre hit him. So if she did 13, and Tarrak did 8 with his spell, then he is down by 13, because the +8 hp from rage would cancel Tarrak's damage. But 13 pts. still isn't wounded enough for Angus to even notice.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Thirteen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (paralyzed with fear for 4 more rounds)
Caerth: 22 (looting Galzadar)
Screech: 22 (paralyzed with fear for 1 more round after this round)
Bleak Eagle: 21 (fled)
Owlbear Skeleton (summoned) [link]: 21 (attacks Angus [hits once])
Crisenth: 21 (_slowed_ until round 15)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly; takes bleeding touch damage this round; tumbles away from Omen [double move at half-speed])
Celestial Giant Eagle (summoned): 20
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20 (misses)
Phar: 20 (hits Omen with spell)
Priestess of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (uses Bleeding Touch again vs. Lady Pendour; _slowed_ until round 15)
Mummy (summoned): 19 (hits Angus)
Tarrak: 19 (fighting defensively; misses)
Tough Rook: 18 (paralyzed with fear for 1 more round after this round)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17 (defeats giant celestial eagle)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; shoots at Omen [misses]; suffers from bleeding touch this round)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (paralyzed with fear for 4 more rounds)
Quinn: 12 (attacks and hits Tarrak once)
Maur (flying): 12 (moves and casts _recitation_)
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; paralyzed with fear for 1 more round after this round)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (attacks and hits mummy)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (paralyzed with fear for 1 more round after this round)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 1 more round after this round)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death/paralyzed with fear for 1 more round after this round)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (gives potion to Sir Ghal; casts _resistance_)
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt; drinks potion and moves)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3 (defeats mummy with _disrupt undead_)
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened/paralyzed with fear for 4 more rounds)

The bleak eagle has fled from the fight.

Tarrak is fighting defensively this round (+2 AC, -4 to hit).

Elle is fighting defensively this round, as well.


----------



## Knightfall

Mummy - Reflex save vs. Flaming Sphere: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
I think that saves this time. If so, the damage is negated.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up!

It doesn't look like Caerth has any rope, and there isn't anything readily available to tie up the wizard with. Galzadar doesn't have a rope on him either.

Now, Caerth could drag Galzadar to the grove of giant mushrooms and then cast _entangle_ to trap him, but Caerth know if he drops the wizard into the giant mushrooms the elf will likely end up poisoned if there is something dangerous in the grove or maybe he'll just end up nauseated. While paralyzed he can only make mental saves.

Note!
_Entangle_ will work on the squares next to the grove as well just like with the depressions. If he puts Galzadar on the edge and then casts entangle, the wizard will likely just end up entangled.



Spoiler: For JustinCase Only



You could also spend the round going through the wizard's stuff for anything useful.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to post an updated battle map some time tomorrow morning.


----------



## JustinCase

@Neurotic Did Maur make that immediate attack on Caerth's last turn? I don't think I saw it. Just checking. Would be a shame not to have that opportunity. 

I'll post my IC response now.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> @Neurotic Did Maur make that immediate attack on Caerth's last turn? I don't think I saw it. Just checking. Would be a shame not to have that opportunity.
> 
> I'll post my IC response now.



Yes, missed by power attack margin 

Also, why would you care if the wizard ends up nauseated or poisoned, as long as he is not actively dead like so many on our side. I say drop him and if he survives we can see about his curse. Let NPCs bind him, we're still not out of the sun and you're playing out there 

If Crisenth or Phre attack Angus or worse NPCs we're back where we started


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> Yes, missed by power attack margin



Ah, I see. I was confused if that was your attack on your own turn.



> Also, why would you care if the wizard ends up nauseated or poisoned, as long as he is not actively dead like so many on our side. I say drop him and if he survives we can see about his curse. Let NPCs bind him, we're still not out of the sun and you're playing out there
> 
> If Crisenth or Phre attack Angus or worse NPCs we're back where we started



I don't care if the wizard is poisoned or something, I just don't want him to start killing us again. By going through his possessions, I may find something useful for us, or even keep something deadly to us from being used by the wizard or the other enemies.

I don't expect to find rope in the wizard's pouches, so I'll probably use entangle on him and the quasit next round.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Ah, I see. I was confused if that was your attack on your own turn.
> 
> 
> I don't care if the wizard is poisoned or something, I just don't want him to start killing us again. By going through his possessions, I may find something useful for us, or even keep something deadly to us from being used by the wizard or the other enemies.
> 
> I don't expect to find rope in the wizard's pouches, so I'll probably use entangle on him and the quasit next round.



It is kinda meta knowledge, but you know he will be paralyzed some time and if he's nauseated, npcs can handle him


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ya know who Tarrak sounds like? He sounds like this guy:


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for the beginning of round thirteen...


----------



## Knightfall

So, Crisenth hit Sir Ghal with his thrown javelin, but the Confessor failed his save vs the _slow_ effect for _Shield of Law_, so he is now _slowed _until the end of round 15.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall The AC 24 strike was a hit; Angus doesn't have his shield, currently. He is using Azurak two -handed, to increase his hit chances; w/ shield he's at +5, w/o it he is at +9, and does more damage to boot.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall The AC 24 strike was a hit; Angus doesn't have his shield, currently. He is using Azurak two -handed, to increase his hit chances; w/ shield he's at +5, w/o it he is at +9, and does more damage to boot.



Okay, rolling for damage...

Owlbear Skeleton - Claw Damage to Angus: 1D6+5 = [4]+5 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

I thought one of the NPCs brought Angus his shield?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

They did, but he laid it down when he let the rage take over.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just trying to embrace the roleplaying aspect if it. I would imagine that the 2-H grip feels more powerful when the adrenaline is flowing.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Just trying to embrace the roleplaying aspect if it. I would imagine that the 2-H grip feels more powerful when the adrenaline is flowing.



Azurak is a two-handed mace, regardless, which I forgot to take into account.

Have you been adding the extra Strength damage while attacking with it?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The first swing I took, which was one-handed, no. But when he dropped the shield, yes, I added the extra damage.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, it's now your turn. Actions needed for Phar, the giant celestial eagle, and the small fire elemental.

Omen is behind the palisade and a stalagmite from where Phar is currently standing, so she has cover. Aureus is now standing next to Phar and she looks like she's on her last legs. I believe Phar has some cure potions on him. I saw them on the PC sheet.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

P.S. That first swing was at -4 to hit, because I knew trying to wield it 1-H would be awkward; but again, roleplaying reasons. Angus realized it was weighted for both hands, so he dropped the shield, then as the rage completely took over, he smiled and embraced it, putting aside the protection of the shield in favor of the adrenaline rush


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley:


----------



## Knightfall

I forgot about Crisenth's SR.

Stalff of Defense (CL15) - Caster Level check to beat SR: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29
More than enough.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for breakfast/lunch.


----------



## Neurotic

Caerth could drop on Crisenth and repeat the grappling trick with sir G whaling on Crisenth


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, saw your post. I'll reply to it a bit later. I need to sleep some more.


----------



## Knightfall

Omen is now slowed.

@Neurotic and @ScottDeWar_jr, Maur and Quinn are up next. Tarrak rolled a critical miss on his first attack but didn't drop his sword. His second attack also missed Quinn.

Neurotic, since Maur is flying, he can avoid an AoO if he flies around the area Tarrak threatens, but he will only get one attack this round (if you want to continue to flank the ghast lord). Or he can 5-ft. step through the air or cast a spell without having to worry about Tarrak hitting him.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus made his save


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus made his save
> 
> View attachment 142112



Thank goodness.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus may be forced to take that potion now; he was at 13, then took 9 from the Owlbear Skelly (22)... then 15 from the Mummy (37)... his max HP are 53... 53-37 = 16


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Might need to fight defensively... (-4) to get AC up to 26.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Or maybe pick up the shield again. Can I pick it up as I take a 1-square adjustment backwards?


----------



## Neurotic

Can you fight 'smart' in a rage? And you will miss more too...

I know you cannot cast while raging, but I never played a barbarian  so not sure about other limitations.

They divided us nicely 

@Knightfall how hurt is Tarrak? I'm ina dilemma of full attack and healjng (wasting precious rounds of buffs)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus may be forced to take that potion now; he was at 13, then took 9 from the Owlbear Skelly (22)... then 15 from the Mummy (37)... his max HP are 53... 53-37 = 16



That's a good idea. Note that it is a potion of cure light wounds, only. While Henry had two cure potions on him that were cure moderates, he fed one to the female dwarf while she was dying and the one was just used by Sir Ghal.

Elle still has one potion of cure light wounds on her that she's going to give to Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour has two cure lights as well that she and Aureus are going to use next round.

I think that is the end of the potions that the NPCs have on them. If any of the PCs have any cure potions, it might be time to use them or pass them around to other PCs (if possible) or to the stronger NPCs that can do some damage.

After all, both Crisenth and Omen are now slowed until the end of Round 15. So they can only take one action per round for the next two rounds.

@Scotley, Phar has the _wand of web_, which could be useful. @JustinCase, don't forget about your wand of _cure light wounds_ and potion of _cure light wounds_. @ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn's current PC sheet lists 5 potions of _cure light wounds_. @Neurotic, did we decide that Maur's cure wand still has 10 charges left or is it spent? His character sheet does list him with two potions of _cure light wounds_ as well.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Might need to fight defensively... (-4) to get AC up to 26.



Okay, that will help vs. the the skelly.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Or maybe pick up the shield again. Can I pick it up as I take a 1-square adjustment backwards?



Scarborax is there now, but he realizes that Angus is in trouble, so he'll step back on his turn to give room for Angus to step back 5-ft from the mummy. He'll still be threatened by the owlbear skeleton, but it has only hit him once so far. The mummy is the bigger danger. You don't want him to take an AoO from the mummy with only 16 hp left.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Can you fight 'smart' in a rage? And you will miss more too...
> 
> I know you cannot cast while raging, but I never played a barbarian  so not sure about other limitations.
> 
> They divided us nicely
> 
> @Knightfall how hurt is Tarrak? I'm ina dilemma of full attack and healjng (wasting precious rounds of buffs)



Well, it is the _rage_ spell not the barbarian rage ability, so, at the very least, Angus won't be fatigued after the rage. Angus can't use Charisma-, Intelligence-, or Wisdom-based skills (except for Balance, Escape Artist, Intimidate, and Ride), the Concentration skill, any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can he cast spells or activate any magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (like a wand), or spell completion (scrolls). He can use all his feats, but wouldn't be able to use the Combat Expertise feat, if he had it.

No where does it say he wouldn't recognize that he's hurt and might need to pick up his shield. And I'd say he'd take the potion if it is offered if it comes from an ally on the battlefield. And it doesn't say you can't fight defensively.

As far a Maur can tell, Tarrak has taken some major damage but he seems to have a lot of unlife left in him, and if he manages to heal himself again it could take all the PCs to take him down. The blade his wielding might not be as deadly towards Maur as it would be vs. Quinn, but it could kill Maur if Tarrak hits the ordained champion.

Healing now while Maur is out of reach of Tarrak's blade is a good idea.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So.... 

*Move action:* take a 1-square adjustment backwards; as PART of that move action, pick up the shield.
*Move action:* accept the potion from Scarborax... but can he drink it in the same action? Or will he have to wait? Is imbibing a potion a standard action?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

With the shield, my AC would go back to 28. And if I fight defensively, it will go up to 30. But I will only have a +5 total BAB when that happens. But if I can keep the mummy occupied, it might be worth it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> So....
> 
> *Move action:* take a 1-square adjustment backwards; as PART of that move action, pick up the shield.
> *Move action:* accept the potion from Scarborax... but can he drink it in the same action? Or will he have to wait? Is imbibing a potion a standard action?



Taking the potion from Scarborax is only a free action since Scarborax is putting it into Angus's outstretched hand himself. Drinking the potion is a standard action. The 5-ft. step doesn't count as an action, as long as Angus doesn't move again. So, picking up the shield is its own move action but it still works out the same.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So I can do all three? Back up, grab shield, imbibe potion?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> So I can do all three? Back up, grab shield, imbibe potion?



Yes.


----------



## Knightfall

If Angus had to retrieve the potion from a belt pouch, he wouldn't be able to drink it this round, but Scarborax already has the potion in his free hand and is holding it out for Angus as the Stump Sorcerer takes a 5-ft. step.

Scarborax will be able to do those two actions and cast a spell afterwards.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, it's now 1:30 A.M. I need to go to bed. Sleepy time.


----------



## Knightfall

Remember that either picking up the shield or drinking the potion will trigger an AoO from the OG-OB, so there is still risk.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> OG-OB



O My!


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* I didn't forget. The mummy made its Reflex save this round, which negates any damage.



Okay, fair. I wasn't sure (the spell descriptions doesn't explicitly state either way) if it got a new save if both stay in the same place, but it makes sense.

However, it also "ignites flammable substances it touches", so perhaps that means last round it set the mummy's wrappings on fire? * hoping *


----------



## Neurotic

10 xharges


Knightfall said:


> That's a good idea. Note that it is a potion of cure light wounds, only. While Henry had two cure potions on him that were cure moderates, he fed one to the female dwarf while she was dying and the one was just used by Sir Ghal.
> 
> Elle still has one potion of cure light wounds on her that she's going to give to Sir Ghal and Lady Pendour has two cure lights as  @JustinCase, don't forget about your wand of _cure light wounds_ and potion of _cure light wounds_. @ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn's current PC sheet lists 5 potions of _cure light wounds_. @Neurotic, did we decide that Maur's cure wand still has 10 charges left or is it spent? His character sheet does list him with two potions of _cure light wounds_ as well.



Maur would have spent all but 10 charges if it was neccessary. We had lots of healing between skill checks and healing hands.

So, unless you say otherwise, Maur has 10 charges and 2 potions.


----------



## Neurotic

@JustinCase @Tellerian Hawke @ScottDeWar_jr
@Scotley 
What do you think? Recitation giving us all bonus to ac, to hit and save bonuses...or a 4th level cure spell for Maur?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> @JustinCase @Tellerian Hawke @ScottDeWar_jr
> What do you think? Recitation giving us all bonus to ac, to hit and save bonuses...or a 4th level cure spell for Maur?



a 4th level cure spell for Maur is my vote


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I would give my potions to the party, but no one is near enough to deliver them. I  need to finnish off the B4574rd first.


----------



## JustinCase

I’ve got a wand I can get to you. If we can end the fight sooner, we will need less healing, so I say offense before defense.


----------



## Scotley

Recitation sounds good to me.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I vote for recitation


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> a 4th level cure spell for Maur is my vote



Seems like you're outvoted. I agree with the rest, if mummy, Crisenth and Phre miss one or two attacks or you save against something nasty it is worth more than healing. Unless I fall immediately


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> 10 xharges
> 
> Maur would have spent all but 10 charges if it was neccessary. We had lots of healing between skill checks and healing hands.
> 
> So, unless you say otherwise, Maur has 10 charges and 2 potions.



I'm okay with that.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The DM said:
			
		

> "...Tarrak is fighting defensively this round (+2 AC, -2 to hit)."




Is that a house rule? Or a typo? Defensively = -4 to hit / +2 AC. If it's -2/+2 that would help Angus out, though.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Is that a house rule? Or a typo? Defensively = -4 to hit / +2 AC. If it's -2/+2 that would help Angus out, though.



That's a typo. I realized it was -4 to attack before rolling Tarrak's attack rolls this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Seems like you're outvoted. I agree with the rest, if mummy, Crisenth and Phre miss one or two attacks or you save against something nasty it is worth more than healing. Unless I fall immediately



Okay, so _Recitation_ it is with the burst centered on Maur. Are you going to have Maur fly beforehand to make sure you get everyone in the 60-ft. radius. Aureus, Phar, and Lady Pendour would be out of range of that spell if Maur casts it where he is located. He would have to fly up to just past or next to Scarborax to make sure everyone gains the benefit of the spell.

Maur would probably take an AoO from the owlbear skeleton, but it is unlikely to hit Maur unless it rolls a Natural 20. You can avoid the AoO by having Maur fly over the crevasse but he'd lose some distance while moving if he does that.

If you cast it for Maur's current location, it will reach everyone else including Caerth and Screech up on the rocky ledge.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to say the two dwarven fighters both worship Moradin.


----------



## Neurotic

Avoiding all OAs (20s happen and I'm low on HP) even if that means someone not getting it.

Preference obviously for (in order of importance) PCs, Aureus, Sir Ghal, Lady Pendour, dwarves, all other NPCs


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Avoiding all OAs (20s happen and I'm low on HP) even if that means someone not getting it.
> 
> Preference obviously for (in order of importance) PCs, Aureus, Sir Ghal, Lady Pendour, dwarves, all other NPCs



After thinking about it more, Maur probably be able to avoid the owlbear skeleton due to the slope. He'd have to fly up no more than 5 feet (costing 10 feet of movement) to ensure the skeleton can't hit him.

I just counted out the squares. No worries. You can put Maur in the square that is surrounded by Angus, Temperance (comatose halfling fighter), Tristan (paralyzed soldier), and Scarborax. From there, he'll get everybody and there is no AoO from the skeleton as it only has a 5-ft. reach as a Large creature that is long instead of tall.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll start going through the NPCs and recalculating their ACs and saving throws a bit later in the day.

EDIT: I guess I'm doing it now. Netflix stopped working.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

LOL Hang in there, dude. 

By the way, do you watch Netflix on your computer, or on a device like a Roku?

A lot of the time, at my house (we have Roku) it's the Roku that needs re-booting, and the problem has nothing to do with Netflix.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> LOL Hang in there, dude.
> 
> By the way, do you watch Netflix on your computer, or on a device like a Roku?
> 
> A lot of the time, at my house (we have Roku) it's the Roku that needs re-booting, and the problem has nothing to do with Netflix.



We used to watch it on our old XBOX 360, but we brought over/inherited my dad's TV after he passed away. My sister's old boxy TV gave out, so we were forced to finally hook up my dad's TV. (It will be a while before I'll be able to call it our TV.)

So, now we're watching Netflix through the TV.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I think I'd already mentioned that I prefer to use this alternative rule for massive damage: 


> Size-Based Threshold​A creature’s massive damage threshold is equal to 50, plus or minus 10 points for every size category larger or smaller than Medium. Whenever a creature takes damage that equals or exceeds this value, it must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or suffer the effects of massive damage.



So for Angus, the threshold would be 60, but for the halfling Gala of Inanna, Elle, the threshold would be 40. For Screech and Phar's familiar, it would be 30.

But I also don't like the whole save or die option, so I'm going to say we use this variant rule as well:


> Dying Result​Instead of a failed Fortitude save against massive damage resulting in instant death, a failed save results in a character being reduced to -1 hit point. The character becomes dying and unconscious, but can still become stable or be helped by his friends, just like any other character who is reduced to -1 hp.




That, for me, seems more fair and still could lead to character's dying, if the other PCs can't stabilize them in time.

Thoughts?

BTW, I think I'm going to house rule the Death Domain's Death Touch to use these rules, as well. I have to think about how I'd rework the domain. It wouldn't be exactly the same.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

That seems much more balanced to me. The only time (in my games) that I use save or die is falling long distances. (And I mean, LONG distances.) If you fall off a 400-ft cliff, you not only suffer 40d6 damage, but you have to make a Fort save (10+number of dice rolled; in this case, 10+40 = DC 50) in order to survive the fall. I did that because in my epic game, I had guys just saying "I'll soak the damage. My guy jumps off the cliff." and stuff like that. LOL  I did it to put the danger back into the game for epic level characters.

But I've never been a fan of massive damage; otherwise, almost every time you get hit by something big (Giant, Dragon, Dinosaur, etc.) you're gonna get squished. It makes those things TOO deadly. It's bad enough that those things deal that kind of damage to begin with.

Good job.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I think I'd already mentioned that I prefer to use this alternative rule for massive damage:
> 
> So for Angus, the threshold would be 60, but for the halfling Gala of Inanna, Elle, the threshold would be 40. For Screech and Phar's familiar, it would be 30.
> 
> But I also don't like the whole save or die option, so I'm going to say we use this variant rule as well:
> 
> 
> That, for me, seems more fair and still could lead to character's dying, if the other PCs can't stabilize them in time.
> 
> *Thoughts?*
> 
> BTW, I think I'm going to house rule the Death Domain's Death Touch to use these rules, as well. I have to think about how I'd rework the domain. It wouldn't be exactly the same.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm going to finish up this round of combat since @Neurotic has already stated what he wants Maur to do and it doesn't involve an attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Ailward and Scarborax just combined to defeat the mummy. (It only had 4 hps left.) Elle gives the cure potion to Sir Ghal and I rolled an 8 for max. healing power from the potion of cure light wounds.

@Tellerian Hawke, Scarborax took his 5-ft. step before casting his spell and is now holding out the recovered potion of cure light wounds for Angus. You are free to step back and take the potion from the Stump Sorcerer and have Angus pick up his shield after he drinks the potion. Or, you can try to have Angus try to hit the owlbear skeleton.

Remember that it is NE, not CE, so it won't take anarchic damage.

EDIT: Angus's actions will end the round.


----------



## Knightfall

If/when Angus steps back, Maur will be flying above the centaur.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map for the end of the round before Angus's action.


----------



## Knightfall

I forgot to note in my IC post that Elle casts _resistance_ on herself.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Fourteen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (paralyzed with fear for 3 more rounds; entangled)
Caerth: 22
Screech: 22 (paralyzed with fear this round)
Owlbear Skeleton (summoned): 21 (defeated in round 13 by Angus)
Crisenth: 21 (_slowed_ until end of round 15)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly; attempts DC 15 Heal check [success])
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20
Phar: 20 (hits Omen with spell)
Priestess of Malotoch (Omen): 20 (_slowed_ until end of round 15)
Mummy (summoned): 19 (defeated in round 13 by Ailward/Scarborax)
Tarrak: 19
Tough Rook: 18 (paralyzed with fear this round)
Monstrous Ghast (Phre): 17
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; suffers from bleeding touch this round)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (paralyzed with fear for 3 more rounds; entangled)
Quinn: 12
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death; paralyzed with fear for this round)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (paralyzed with fear this round)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened; paralyzed with fear this round)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death; paralyzed with fear this round)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (sickened) 
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened; paralyzed with fear for 3 more rounds)

_Shield of Law_ ends after Round Fifteen.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*OWLBEAR SKELLY IS TOAST!!*


----------



## Knightfall

And that is the end of the Owlbear Skeleton and Round Thirteen.


----------



## Knightfall

So, @JustinCase is up next but he likely won't post until Monday, so I'm going to probably work on other stuff this weekend.

The enemies left on the battlefield are Crisenth (_slowed_), Omen (_slowed_), Phre, and Tarrak. Yes, there is still the tough rook paralyzed at the bottom of the crevasse, but it's not a major threat anymore.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

so the effects helping us are recitation and conviction, right?


Spoiler: recitation



+2 luck bonus to AC, on attack rolls, and on saving throws to all those within a 60-ft. radius burst. The spell lasts for 7 rounds.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> so the effects helping us are recitation and conviction, right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: recitation
> 
> 
> 
> +2 luck bonus to AC, on attack rolls, and on saving throws to all those within a 60-ft. radius burst. The spell lasts for 7 rounds.



Yes, one is morale bonus the other luck


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I can't seem to find the effects of conviction, whare they, please?


----------



## Neurotic

+3 to saves


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic said:


> +3 to saves



got it ! thank you!!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn's stat block:
hitpoints: 113 [-9 *] present: 104

Att: +16/+11 [bab +9; str +4; CJ +1; +2 luck]
Damage: +5 [str +4; CJ +1]

AC: 29  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
ac check penalty: -3

cloak of resistance +1 [resistance ] superseded by shield of law
+9= +3 [moral]; +2 [luck]; +4 [resistance]
Fort: +17  6 [base] +9 +3 [con] -1 [*]
Refl: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [dex]
Will: +14  3 [base] +9 +2 [wis]
SR: 25 vs chaotic casters and spells
***: cloudkill caused 2 con damage, also loss of 9 hit points


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus' message to Tarrak:


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm doing some research to figure out if a _slowed_ character can perform a free action in addition to either one move action or one standard action. Also, a 5-ft. step is considered a non-action, so could a _slowed_ character take a 5 ft. step, take a free action, and also use a standard action.

The spell's description doesn't say anything about free actions and FAQ was no help. I'm going to look through the _Rules of the Game_ articles again.

EDIT: Missed this in the PHB... 


> Restricted Activity​In some situations, you may be unable to take a full round’s worth of actions. In such cases, you are restricted to taking only a single standard action or a single move action (plus free actions as normal). You can’t take a full-round action (though you can start or complete a full-round action by using a standard action; see below).



So, a _slowed_ character should be able to take a free action in addition to a single standard action or a single move action.


----------



## Knightfall

As for 5-ft. step...


> *Nonaction:* A nonaction is an activity that effectively takes no time at all (as opposed to a free action, which takes an insignificant amount of time), but it nevertheless involves some effort on your part. Often, a nonaction is something that you do as part of another action, such as making a Use Magic Device skill check while trying to activate a magic wand. Activating the wand is a standard action and making the check is not an action at all. Some activities that are described in the rules as free actions are actually nonactions; one example is trying to establish a hold on a foe after a successful grab in a grapple attack. (Readers may remember the entry for "Not an Action" on page 139 of the _Player's Handbook_.)
> 
> A 5-foot step is a nonaction you can use to move a short distance when you don't otherwise move during your turn; see _Rules of the Game: All About Movement_.
> 
> Many nonactions are things you can do when it's not your turn, such as making opposed checks to avoid being disarmed or tripped or making an attack of opportunity.



So, I think I'm fine to say that Crisenth make a single attack as a standard action, take a 5 ft. step across the slope, and catch his magical javelin as a free action.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, Phar and the small fire elemental are up in the round. The celestial giant eagle was defeated by Phre last round. Both the mummy and owlbear skeleton are defeated.

The closest foe to the elemental is Crisenth at 10 feet away up the slope, and he is _slowed_.

Omen is still the closest foe to Phar, and she is also _slowed_.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, don't forget to redirect the _flaming sphere_ this round. How much longer does it last again?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, don't forget to redirect the _flaming sphere_ this round. How much longer does it last again?






JustinCase said:


> Round 7. I just checked. It lasts 1 round per level, so 9 rounds. It ends in round 16.




It’s a move action to redirect it, and I don’t think I’ve got that left after dragging and casting.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> It’s a move action to redirect it, and I don’t think I’ve got that left after dragging and casting.



Riiight. Doh! I forgot.


----------



## Knightfall

I will reply to Scotley's post tomorrow. I'm heading to bed early. It's cooled off so sleeping should be easier.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic,

Quinn and Maur are up!

Note that Quinn gets an AoO in addition to his normal attacks since Tarrak moved away from him.

Heading back to bed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic @ScottDeWar_jr @Scotley  We need to focus fire on Tarrak NOW. He needs to be stopped in his tracks. HIS death will put an end to all of this.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised battle map section showing actions taken before Quinn and Muar's actions in the round.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that Tarrak isn't as close to Wieland as I original noted in my post for him. I forgot to take into account the second diagonal, which costs 2 squares of movement. So, he isn't right on top of Wieland this round.

@ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn can move 10 feet and attack Tarrak. Note that the second square is considered difficult terrain, which costs two squares. Regardless, Quinn can move and attack once in addition to the AoO vs. the ghast lord for moving away from Quinn.

@Neurotic, Maur can charge through the air at Tarrak if you want. There is nothing in between the ordained champion and the ghast lord that would impede his movement.


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map for around Aureus, Phar, and Lady Pendour.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I think this is the first time Caerth has come into contact with Phre's stench, so make a Fortitude saving throw vs. DC 19.

Paralyzed characters/creatures can only make mental saves, so Eutharic, Galzadar, and Screech all automatically fail their saves and are sickened for 1d6+4 minutes.

Duration for being sickened: 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
So, 8 minutes.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, I think this is the first time Caerth has come into contact with Phre's stench, so make a Fortitude saving throw vs. DC 19.
> 
> Paralyzed characters/creatures can only make mental saves, so Eutharic, Galzadar, and Screech all automatically fail their saves and are sickened for 1d6+4 minutes.
> 
> Duration for being sickened: 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> So, 8 minutes.



Poor wizard. I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The only one I feel sorry for is Screech.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> AC: 29  10 +7 [armor] +2 [luck] +4 [deflection] +2 [dex] +2 [natural] +2 [ench]
> ac check penalty: -3



I think Quinn's AC should be 2 less. It looks like you might have added the magical enchantment twice. (A normal breastplate is only AC 5, not 7.) Or does the "+2 [ench]" refer to something else that I'm missing?


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [16]+23 = 39 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, Angus is up!

EDIT: Don't forget to drink the potion.


----------



## Knightfall

I didn't see a roll for the potion, so I rolled for you. I got another max. healing result.

Angus - cure light wounds potion: 1D8+5 = [8]+5 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Fifteen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds; _entangled_)
Caerth: 22
Screech: 22
Crisenth: 21 (_slowed_ this round)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20
Phar: 20
Priestess of Malotoch (Omen): 20
Tarrak: 19
Tough Rook: 18 (at the bottom of the crevasse)
Phre: 17
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds; _entangled_)
Quinn: 12
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened) 
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened; paralyzed with fear for 2 more rounds)

_Shield of Law_ ends after this round, which means Crisenth and Omen are no longer _slowed_ after this round ends.

Bothild, Henry, Screech, Thorvid, Wieland, and the tough rook all recover from the mummy's despair this round. Eutharic, Glazadar, and Tristan all remain paralyzed with fear for two more rounds after this one.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for both Caerth and Screech. (The owl is no longer paralyzed with fear.)

Note that Phre took to the air and flew to Caerth's position and attacked him last round (she missed). She is still flying near him and threatens the half-orc druid.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm off to bed. The temperatures have cooled off here in Edmonton, so I need to take advantage of it and get some much needed sleep. It's currently 19°C/66°F.

I'm so happy.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

66 is better than Texas right now! LOL  We're at 76.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, I think this is the first time Caerth has come into contact with Phre's stench, so make a Fortitude saving throw vs. DC 19.
> 
> Paralyzed characters/creatures can only make mental saves, so Eutharic, Galzadar, and Screech all automatically fail their saves and are sickened for 1d6+4 minutes.
> 
> Duration for being sickened: 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> So, 8 minutes.



Fort save: 1D20+12 = [3]+12 = 15

I think that's the first save Caerth failed this combat. 

However... Caerth is a level 9 druid, which gives him Venom Immunity. If I'm not mistaken, that means he cannot be sickened by the stench.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Ghast:
> Stench (Ex)​The stink of death and corruption surrounding these creatures is overwhelming. Living creatures within 10 feet must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or be sickened for 1d6+4 minutes. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same ghast’s stench for 24 hours. A delay poison or neutralize poison spell removes the effect from a sickened creature. *Creatures with immunity to poison are unaffected*, and creatures resistant to poison receive their normal bonus on their saving throws. The save DC is Charisma-based.



(Emphasis mine)


Neurotic said:


> Poor wizard. I almost feel sorry for him.



Caerth feels sorry for him. Somewhat. Well, he's not sure yet. 


Tellerian Hawke said:


> The only one I feel sorry for is Screech.



Me too! Just out of paralysis, now puking his last meal out! 


Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, you're up for both Caerth and Screech. (The owl is no longer paralyzed with fear.)
> 
> Note that Phre took to the air and flew to Caerth's position and attacked him last round (she missed). She is still flying near him and threatens the half-orc druid.



Will post today.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Fort save: 1D20+12 = [3]+12 = 15
> 
> I think that's the first save Caerth failed this combat.
> 
> However... Caerth is a level 9 druid, which gives him Venom Immunity. If I'm not mistaken, that means he cannot be sickened by the stench.
> 
> 
> (Emphasis mine)
> 
> Caerth feels sorry for him. Somewhat. Well, he's not sure yet.
> 
> Me too! Just out of paralysis, now puking his last meal out!
> 
> Will post today.



Ah yes, you are correct. So, the stench does nothing to Caerth. Good catch.


----------



## Knightfall

Sounds that Screech is making...


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for Phar and the small fire elemental. You can get the elemental into position to flank with Sir Ghal this round. Crisenth can't make an AoO.

Aureus jus tried to throw a dagger at Omen after moving up the slope. She missed.

Omen goes right after Phar, and I'm fairly certain you're out of _scorching rays_, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I'm not sure if I'm using the rules for the _slow_ spell right. It doesn't say a character can't take an AoO, but it doesn't feel right to me to allow a slowed character to be able to make an AoO.

Maybe a _slowed_ character without Combat Reflexes can't make AoO, while a character with that feat can only make half as many AoOs a round (min. 1). So, a _slowed_ fighter with a Dexterity of 18 but without Combat Reflexes feat couldn't make an AoO, but the same fighter with the feat, could make two AoOs while _slowed_.

Thoughts?


----------



## Neurotic

If it doesn't say character can't he/she/it can - it depends on the definition of "turn". On characters turn, he can make one move OR one standard. It doesn't say anything about out of turn actions...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I think your method is fair & balanced.


----------



## JustinCase

Seems fair.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm now heading to bed. It's almost 2 A.M.


----------



## Knightfall

I added my reply to @Scotley's posts, which he posted in the OOC thread for the Bluffside game. (No worries, man.) 

The _magic missile_ took out Omen. The elemental's attack was a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn just took 33 damage from Tarrak's humanbane falchion.

I believe he also took some fire damage from Phre's breath weapon near the beginning of the combat. I think his magical sash gives some resistance to fire damage (5, maybe?) but even after his save, it still would have been 15 points before the sashes fire resistance. I'll look up the magical tunic I based it on again in the Magic Item Compendium.

EDIT: So, it's fire resistance 5. So, Quinn has taken a total of 43 damage in this combat not including the effects of the _cloudkill_ spell.


----------



## Knightfall

We've hit the middle of the round, which means that both Quinn and Maur are up!

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic, you guys are up!

I will wait to post actions for Wieland and Ailward until after your attacks vs. Tarrak. The ghast lord is not fighting defensively this round, so his AC is only 28.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> You adding +2 from recitation?



Actually, I think you're right. I forgot there was also the +2 for flanking, which means the elemental's total attack roll is 22. However, that is still a miss even with the Confessor _slowed_.


----------



## Knightfall

Main section of the battle map for round 15...


----------



## Knightfall

Omen falls.


----------



## Knightfall

*Reminder!*
Caerth's _flaming sphere_ spell ends next round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Can Angus move to this position w/o suffering AoOs, etc.?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Can Angus move to this position w/o suffering AoOs, etc.?
> 
> View attachment 142487



No, I don't think so. I don't think the rules for squeezing would apply in this case. If I was to allow you to use the squeezing rules, he'd have to pass through two squares that way going up the slope. Angus has to avoid the stalagmite, and he has to make a DC 5 Balance check along the edge of the depression, at the very least. If that check fails, he'll have to move through Tarrak's threatened area and take an AoO.

(I'll look over the rules for squeezing tomorrow.)

If he tries to avoid the AoO without squeezing, he'll have to pass through the _flaming sphere_. If he avoids the _flaming sphere_, Tarrak will get an AoO. Such are the restrictions of being a large character in combat.

Wieland will be moving out of the way back down the slope on his turn, so that would get Angus a little closer to Tarrak. You could try to convince @Neurotic to have Maur take a 5-ft step while flying after Maur attacks, which would allow Angus to step in to where Wieland and Maur are currently. Since only one of those four squares are on the edge of the crevasse, I won't make you roll a DC 5 Balance check to keep from going over the edge.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> You could try to convince @Neurotic to have Maur take a 5-ft step while flying after Maur attacks, which would allow Angus to step in to where Wieland and Maur are currently. Since only one of those four squares are on the edge of the crevasse, I won't make you roll a DC 5 Balance check to keep from going over the edge.



I was planning to do that anyhow, precisely to enable Angus to come and strike.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I was thinking Quinn was out of the area of effect of the fire and you did not include Quinn in needing a save. I am going to look again .. .. ..

edit:
found it. You posted that Angus, Caerth, or Quinn do not get hit by the breath weapon. so 'only' 33 damage.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

is shield of law still in effect? if so, tarrak needs to see if he is slowed.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I was thinking Quinn was out of the area of effect of the fire and you did not include Quinn in needing a save. I am going to look again .. .. ..
> 
> edit:
> found it. You posted that Angus, Caerth, or Quinn do not get hit by the breath weapon. so 'only' 33 damage.



Right, I had forgotten which characters got hit.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> is shield of law still in effect? if so, tarrak needs to see if he is slowed.



Oh yes, rolling now, but as long as he doesn't get a 1...




CoyoteCode is not loading again, so I'm using this site temporarily: RPG Dice Roller

Note that _shield of law_ ends after this round.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Note that _shield of law_ ends after this round.



@Scotley  this is Phars hint


----------



## Knightfall

Summary of my IC posts...

Wieland has moves down the slope out of danger to thank Scarborax and look for his dropped crossbow. He will pick it up and reload it next round.

Henry tried to shoot Phre, but he missed. He also moved down the slope away from Tarrak. He will reload the heavy crossbow next round.

Sir Ghal used Power Attack vs. Crisenth and hit twice. The Confessor is now in serious trouble as he is being flanked by not only Sir Ghal and the small fire elemental, but also by Ailward and the male dwarf fighter named Thorvid. (Neither one of them hit Crisenth this round, however.)

The female dwarf fighter, Bothild, is helping Elle look for cure potions (and anything else useful) on the dead members of the militia.

Scarborax gave Lady Pendour her rapier and drank the offered cure potion. He is now back at full hit points.

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Update battle map for the end of the round...


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Can Angus move in this path...?




Angus has 70' movement... If each of those moves cost x3 movement (15'), I'd still have 10' of movement left.


----------



## Neurotic

I may have counted wrong. I even said penultimate last round...but mini stats said 2/6...I'll check

Maur has separate air elemental turning pool...but I dont think that counts

Also, I'm losing damage bonus ftom divine favor next round, and on the round I cast recitation that cost 2 damage too 

We meed to end this fast(er)

Quinn may have made that harder by removing himself from flanking position? Tarrak can still 5' step. Right?


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall ll @Tellerian Hawke

Also, Maur should be 2 squares down over the green part. The idea was that he makes space for Angus, not block him


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Can Angus move in this path...?
> 
> View attachment 142535
> Angus has 70' movement... If each of those moves cost x3 movement (15'), I'd still have 10' of movement left.



Moving up the slope costs two squares each; moving horizontally along the slope is normal movement unless Angus passes through a square that is part of a depression. Those squares cost x2 as well and x4 when up the slope. The rough, rocky terrain that the male dwarf moved through costs x3 and x6 while up the slope.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Hey, did that Rook move by Angus? Do I get an AoO?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall ll @Tellerian Hawke
> 
> Also, Maur should be 2 squares down over the green part. The idea was that he makes space for Angus, not block him



Okay, so Maur can 5 ft. step down one square through the air. You made a full attack.

If that's the square you meant for Maur to be in after he charged through the air, then he and Quinn would not have been flanking.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall so how much movement will it take if I don't have to around Maur?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hey, did that Rook move by Angus? Do I get an AoO?



The rook next to Angus is dead. It was Wieland who moved from that spot.

The only other rook that is alive is at the bottom of the crevasse. It got up from being prone this round but it didn't do anything else.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
Here are the two options for Maur's 5-ft. step through the air and still threaten Tarrak.

Option #1 is the idea I posted previously. It would allow Angus to move and attack Tarrak with ease, and Angus doesn't have to make a Balance check. Enough of his bulk is away from the edge of the crevasse, but if someone tries to knock him over, it could go badly. Tarrak is not really in a position to do that, however.

Options #2 will have Maur flying over the edge of the crevasse and he will still threaten Tarrak. Angus will be able to move to more solid footing vs. the ghast lord. The risk is Maur getting hit and falling onto the edge of the crevasse.

You could also have Maur move out of range of Tarrak's weapon so Maur can cast a spell or drink a potion next round.


----------



## Neurotic

As long as Maur flies it isn't a problem. Dispeling it would effectively remove him from the fight. But it is imperative that Angus can attack so I believe #2 is the right one. Maur will 5' step away once Angus joins the fight


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall so how much movement will it take if I don't have to around Maur?



For the path you marked on the map...
2 squares for the first 5-foot diagonal up the slope, 2 squares for the next 5 feet, 4 squares for the second 5-foot diagonal, 2 squares for move horizontally, and then 2 squares to move down the slope.

If Maur moves to option #1, then Angus only has to move 10 feet horizontally across the slope. That will put him on the edge of the crevasse but you don't have to make any Balance checks unless a foe tries to knock Angus into the crevasse.

If Maur moves to option #2, it is 5 feet horizontally and 5 feet diagonally, which costs x2.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> As long as Maur flies it isn't a problem. Dispeling it would effectively remove him from the fight. But it is imperative that Angus can attack so I believe #2 is the right one. Maur will 5' step away once Angus joins the fight



Okay, so I've updated the map.

I'm going to assume that T.H. will have Angus move into the spot mentioned for that option. He can make one attack vs. Tarrak and I'm fairly certain he is considered to be flanking with Quinn since the spiked chain has reach.

@Tellerian Hawke, remember that _Azurak_ only does the base damage to Tarrak if you hit. He is not affected by the anarchic power of the great mace. You must hit AC 28.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Neurotic, a weapon doing d6 +5 is barrely a scratch. Further more, the main threat of that weapon, critical hits, is totally ineffective against undead. He did almost 1/3 of my hit points last round. ouch.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Will Azurak allow me to attack with the shield instead? The shield is +11 to hit, Azurak (because of one-handed penalty) is only +8. I'd need a nat 20 to hit, unless I dropped the shield again, lol  Two-Handed / no shield, Azurak is +12.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Will Azurak allow me to attack with the shield instead? The shield is +11 to hit, Azurak (because of one-handed penalty) is only +8. I'd need a nat 20 to hit, unless I dropped the shield again, lol  Two-Handed / no shield, Azurak is +12.



The weapon isn't going to force you to get yourself killed. It wouldn't like being dropped, but if you want to attack with the shield, that's fine.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, I'll reply to your post tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Sixteen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (paralyzed with fear for 1 more round; _entangled_)
Caerth: 22
Screech: 22
Crisenth: 21
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20
Phar: 20
Tarrak: 19
Tough Rook: 18 (at the bottom of the crevasse)
Phre: 17
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (paralyzed with fear for 1 more round; _entangled_)
Quinn: 12
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened) 
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened; paralyzed with fear for 1 more round)

_Shield of Law_ has ended. Update your stats accordingly. Crisenth is no longer _slowed_.

Eutharic, Glazadar, and Tristan all remain paralyzed with fear for one more round after this one.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for Caerth and Screech. I wasn't sure where you wanted Screech to be on the map after he recovered from the paralysis, so I put him next to both Caerth and Phre.

Note that Phre is no longer flying. She landed where Caerth had been when he attacked her before stepping back against the cave wall. There is no where else for him to step to unless he wants to risk the edge of the rocky shelf or the _entangled_ area.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're now up for Phar and the small fire elemental.

Crisenth attacked Ailward and missed.

With Omen defeated, Phar can now turn his attention to the other cultists fighting the other PCs and allied NPCs. Crisenth, Phre, and Tarrak are all engaged in melee.

Caerth is going one on one with Phre. Aureus just tried to shoot the monstrous ghast using Meridith's shorbow, but she missed.

Angus, Muar, and Quinn are fighting against Tarrak.

Ailward, Sir Ghal, Thorvid (dwarf fighter), and the elemental have Crisenth surrounded.

There is a rook wailing somewhere down in the crevasse (where it fell from the mummy's despair), but it has not tried to fly back up and reengage.


----------



## Scotley

This round I think Phar needs to use the staff again and put up that very powerful defense. I'll go back to offense next round. Post coming shortly.


----------



## Scotley

I'm trying to get a sense of the full map and how far Phar is from Tarrak's foes. Any chance he can move close enough to catch Angus, Maur,and  Quinn in the 20' burst of a shield of law? I'm guessing it will require a 30' move this round and next round to make that  happen. Is 60' enough? What about a double move this time and a single move and casting next round?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I'm trying to get a sense of the full map and how far Phar is from Tarrak's foes. Any chance he can move close enough to catch Angus, Maur,and  Quinn in the 20' burst of a shield of law? I'm guessing it will require a 30' move this round and next round to make that  happen. Is 60' enough? What about a double move this time and a single move and casting next round?



Phar is 55 feet away from Angus, 65 feet from Maur, and 80 feet from Quinn. If he double moves up the slope this round, he will be able to move a total of 30 feet. That would put him in between Bothild (the female dwarf) and Henry. After that, he could move up the slope again as a single move (15 ft.) and use the staff.

You could also make a single move up the slope and use the staff this round to protect not only Aureus and Phar, but also Bothild, Henry, Lady Pendour, Scarborax, Triastan, and/or Wieland. Then Phar could double move in the next round and then use it again after that. However...



Spoiler: For Scotley Only



Don't you have the _fly_ spell memorized for Phar? 



Note that _Shield of Law'_s "Targets" entry says: one creature/level in a 20-ft. radius burst centered on you. Phar uses the caster level of the staff (CL 15), not his own. So, he can protect up to 7 characters/creatures with one use of the staff. If he was to protect the NPCs this round, he'd have to either not include himself or pick one of the seven NPCs not to protect.

However, can he pick the targets or does it just work for those within the burst radius? I'm thinking it the former since it only protects so many targets, but I'm not 100% sure. You definitely don't want Tarrak to be inadvertently protected by the _staff of defense_'s power. As I stated before, no where in the spell's description does it say that the spell won't protect chaotic creatures. It probably should say that, but it doesn't.

For now, let's assume that Phar can pick his targets. That seems logical. This isn't a _fireball_ spell, after all.


----------



## Scotley

Spoiler: For Knightfall Only



The fly spell might be just the ticket. I think I'll push the decision down the road just a little this round and help the closer folk. And Phar...


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map for @Scotley after Phar's actions...


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, have Maur make a Spot check.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic,

You guys are up!

Tarrak just cast inflict critical wounds.


----------



## Knightfall

For @JustinCase Only:


Spoiler



So, with the failed save, Caerth has contracted Ghoul Fever. It takes a day to incubate, so he's not going to suffer any ill effects until 24 hours have passed. Now, you know that but Caerth doesn't know. He knows something feels wrong after being bitten.

A successful Knowledge (religion) check (DC 19) will allow Caerth to know what he's contracted, what the effects will be, and how best to deal with it. I don't believe he can use Heal on himself, but Maur could help the half-orc druid after the fight is over. (Maur has a total bonus of +10 on Heal checks.)

Aureus could also help as she has a +6 on Heal checks.


----------



## Knightfall

And Tarrak saves again vs. Maur's hammer...
Tarrak - Will save vs Maurs Hammer: 1D20+23 = [14]+23 = 37 (saves)


----------



## Neurotic

Better 14 on a save than on an attack 

Targeting spells: (for Phars choosing the targets)
Some spells have a target or targets. You cast these spells on creatures or objects, as defined by the spell itself. *You must be able to see or touch the target, and you must specifically choose that target*


----------



## Knightfall

I have to start getting ready to go to physio.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> For @JustinCase Only:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, with the failed save, Caerth has contracted Ghoul Fever. It takes a day to incubate, so he's not going to suffer any ill effects until 24 hours have passed. Now, you know that but Caerth doesn't know. He knows something feels wrong after being bitten.
> 
> A successful Knowledge (religion) check (DC 19) will allow Caerth to know what he's contracted, what the effects will be, and how best to deal with it. I don't believe he can use Heal on himself, but Maur could help the half-orc druid after the fight is over. (Maur has a total bonus of +10 on Heal checks.)
> 
> Aureus could also help as she has a +6 on Heal checks.




Well, I have a cure disease spell, so I’m not too worried. I’ll roll tomorrow or when it’s relevant.


----------



## Knightfall

Physio took a lot out of me today, so I'm probably headed to bed very early.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Air quality alerts going off and it is bad enough to even affect me. I am hardly ever affected by pollen, but I guess the lungs have to be able to breath, huh? I will get a post up thursday


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Air quality alerts going off and it is bad enough to even affect me. I am hardly ever affected by pollen, but I guess the lungs have to be able to breath, huh? I will get a post up thursday



Stay safe, man. Bad air quality can be deadly. Only post for this game and the Bluffside game when you're feeling up to it.

I Have a phone therapy appointment in a couple of hours, so I'll be busy during that time. After the appointment, I'll probably have to take a nap for a little while. Talking to my therapist can be real emotional. It always helps, but it can be draining.


----------



## JustinCase

Due to holidays, I don’t know how often (if at all) I can post in the next two weeks. I do intend to, but I have no idea if I can. 

Feel free to NPC my characters if necessary for the story.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

info: 

1. thunderstorm brewing right now and may have to shut down computer
2. updating Quinn's stat block without shield of law.
3. I will be attacking with the spiked chain of command
[the chain of command is the goram chain I beat this guy with so he knows who is in command!]


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

post made


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map for the round. @Tellerian Hawke, you're up to end the round!


----------



## JustinCase

In case I can’t post on my turn: Caerth will go full attack on Phre. If that won’t help, he’ll grapple on the next turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed. It's been a long day.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall @Tellerian Hawke 
Maur should be on square down and flanking!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Do I provoke an attack when I try to sunder with Azurak? Doesn't it have some sort of bonus to sunder? (Can't remember)


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Do I provoke an attack when I try to sunder with Azurak? Doesn't it have some sort of bonus to sunder? (Can't remember)



Yes, using Sunder provokes an AoO. In order for Angus to try to Sunder and not take an AoO, he'd have to have the Improved Sunder feat.



> Step 1​*Attack of Opportunity.* You provoke an attack of opportunity from the target whose weapon or shield you are trying to sunder. (If you have the Improved Sunder feat, you don’t incur an attack of opportunity for making the attempt.)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall @Tellerian Hawke
> Maur should be on square down and flanking!



Ah, okay. When you had Maur move 5 feet through the air, I thought you mean straight across the map, not diagonally, like the first move through the air to give Angus room. My mistake. I'll fix it on my map.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall I was hoping that Azurak conferred that ability, lol  Ok, so I still think it might be worth the risk, lemme double check what his AC is.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Ok, so Angus' current AC is 30.

Worn items (phylactery) have an AC of 10, plus size modifier (tiny? small?) plus wearer's Dex mod, if I remember correctly. Can you verify this?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Ok, so Angus' current AC is 30.
> 
> Worn items (phylactery) have an AC of 10, plus size modifier (tiny? small?) plus wearer's Dex mod, if I remember correctly. Can you verify this?



It would be a Fine-sized item (6 inches or less), so it would have a size modifier of +4. That a total of AC 19 with Tarrak's Dexterity modifier.

It shouldn't be too hard for Angus to hit it.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, there is a feat that Tarrak has that I've forgotten to use at least one time during this fight. I will use it, now that I've remembered he has it.


----------



## Scotley

That sounds ominous...


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> That sounds ominous...



It might come into play, it might not. That's part of the reason why I forgot about it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

No time for a formal post right now, on a mini-roadtrip. Angus will try to sunder Tarrak's phylactery. With the flanking bonus, Angus has +10 total to-hit, so I need 9 or better on the die.

Angus' AC is 30 vs. Tarrak's AoO.






  Angus hits AC 26 for 21 pts. of sundering damage to the phylactery.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Can you post for me? I am going to be in the car / afk for the next four hours.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aw comon! its only another 45 minutes or so!

on an aside, I need to go to the grocer, and it is only .5 miles, but my feet are tired and hurting.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I'm home now, but I'm taking some ibuprofen and lying down for a bit, the sun shining through the windshield for almost five hours gave me a splitting headache. We got orange chicken (my fave) from Panda Express on the way back, and I couldn't even get a third of the way finished with it  I need REST.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I'm home now, but I'm taking some ibuprofen and lying down for a bit, the sun shining through the windshield for almost five hours gave me a splitting headache. We got orange chicken (my fave) from Panda Express on the way back, and I couldn't even get a third of the way finished with it  I need REST.



No worries. I have a bad headache, so I need to lay down for a while. I can post for you later, but won't be for several hours, so you have time. But, I'm going to roll the AoO for Tarrak.

Tarrak - AoO vs. Angus with Spinereaver: 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19
2D4+7 = [3, 3]+7 = 13
2D6 = [1, 3] = 4 That's a miss.

He could have only hit Angus on a roll of 17 or higher. BTW, his falchion has a critical threat range of 18-20, so if he'd hit it could have gone very badly for Angus.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I'm feeling a bit better now, but there's still a twinge of sinus pressure behind my eye; I'm going to stay down for about another 45 mins, then I'm going to eat supper, then I will post


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Does 21 pts. destroy the phylactery?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall Does 21 pts. destroy the phylactery?



I think so... its hardness wouldn't be very high but it is a magical item.

EDIT:
Hmm, maybe not... I found this online.

A phylactery box had 40 hp, Hardness 20, and a break DC of 40.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, that seems excessive.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

When we were planning for the battle, I seem to remember you mentioning that Azurak was an item breaker. Does it have any kind of bonus to sunder? I remember thinking to myself: "I'd better take care to keep that thing away from my shield," LOL


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

As for the stats, full-sized phylacteries are like big jars. This phylactery is fine-sized, so probably not nearly as beefy.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> When we were planning for the battle, I seem to remember you mentioning that Azurak was an item breaker. Does it have any kind of bonus to sunder? I remember thinking to myself: "I'd better take care to keep that thing away from my shield," LOL



Riiiight, I'd forgotten that. The weapon ignores hardness.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> As for the stats, full-sized phylacteries are like big jars. This phylactery is fine-sized, so probably not nearly as beefy.



I'd say it has 20 hp, a Hardness or either 5 or 10, and a Break DC of 20. So, Angus's strike with _Azurak_ destroys it.


----------



## Knightfall

Do you still need me to add your post or are you good to go ahead?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I'm gonna post


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The DM said:
			
		

> "Riiiight, I'd forgotten that. The weapon ignores hardness."




OMG  That is POWERFUL! LOL  I am SOOOO glad he didn't use it on my shield!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> OMG  That is POWERFUL! LOL  I am SOOOO glad he didn't use it on my shield!!!



Yeah, and he lost the adamantine weapon so early that I'd forgotten to recheck the info for the weapon.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Seventeen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (_entangled_)
Caerth: 22
Screech: 22 (sickened)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20
Phar: 20
Tarrak: 19
Tough Rook: 18 (at the bottom of the crevasse)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_)
Quinn: 12
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (near death; drinks potion this round)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> In case I can’t post on my turn: Caerth will go full attack on Phre. If that won’t help, he’ll grapple on the next turn.



Caerth is up. I'm rolling the rolls for the full attack vs. Phre...

Caerth - Full Attack vs. Phre: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16
1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15 (hit and miss)

That's the end of Phre.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Does Phre also have a phylactery?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Does Phre also have a phylactery?



She does.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Caerth puts down Phre. 

Aureus tries to shoot Tarrak and drops Meridith's bow. 

@Scotley, you're up for Phar and the small fire elemental. Tarrak is the only visible foe left. While the rook that fell into the crevasse is still alive, it is no longer engaged in this fight.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Really? Tarrak is alone against all of us?!?  WOW!!


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak is fighting defensively this round.

EDIT: Hmm, might need to go total defense.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Really? Tarrak is alone against all of us?!?  WOW!!



Well, there is still Galzadar but he is both entangled and paralyzed. This is the last round the elf wizard is paralyzed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I hope this goes without saying, guys... we all need to dogpile Tarrak!!


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I hope this goes without saying, guys... we all need to dogpile Tarrak!!



Yeah, for half of this fight we fought to even get to him. The slope was such tactical disadvantage that it would serve us better if we stone spiked the narrow part and just waited for them.

Now fingers crossed he doesn't have 'get up, you slaves' button or some other 'last stand' protection. 


Spoiler: Not for the DM



Or simple word of recall 
(Not to give DM ideas )


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Neurotic @Scotley @ScottDeWar_jr @JustinCase Someone needs to destroy Phre's phylactery. Whomever is closest. The rest of us need to focus fire on Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Neurotic @Scotley @ScottDeWar_jr @JustinCase Someone needs to destroy Phre's phylactery. Whomever is closest. The rest of us need to focus fire on Tarrak.



Caerth is closest. He just defeated Phre in spear to claw combat.


----------



## Knightfall

Headed back to sleep for a while. After that, it will probably be a slow day for me... working on new encounters/scenes for beyond the current fight.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Headed back to sleep for a while. After that, it will probably be a slow day for me... working on new encounters/scenes for beyond the current fight.



Uh oh .. .. ..

in other news, Trappedslider posted a live webcam of the port of New Orleans being blasted the Hurricane Ida. I followed a few cams and ended up Here!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

By the way, since I am 10 feet away with a reach weapon, that allows for another to get next to Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> By the way, since I am 10 feet away with a reach weapon, that allows for another to get next to Tarrak.



It turns out that Maur was in a slightly different spot than noted on the last map, so he is in between Quinn and Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed early. Very tired.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, a quick reminder that you're also up for Phar and the small fire elemental. I'm assuming you want Phar to move up the slope and use the staff of defense again. Scarborax transposed Phar with the paralyzed soldier, Tristan, so Phar is now only 10 feet away from Angus.

He can move 15 feet up the slope and cast shield of law from the staff and pick another 7 characters to protect. Besides Angus and Maur, he could also protect Ailward, Elle, Sir Ghal, and the small fire elemental. Both Quinn and Thorvid would just be out of range of the 20-ft. burst.

You could still have Phar cast fly this round and use the staff next round.

The elemental has enough movement to move across and down the slope, through the depression, to reach Tarrak and attack this round.


----------



## Scotley

That's pretty much what I had in mind. Post coming shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

So after Phar and the elemental move, Tarrak takes a 5-ft. step over the edge of the crevasse and _feather falls_ down 60 ft. He gets to use a move action to take an inflict vial from his belt and a standard action to drink it. He ends his round 20 feet from the bottom of the crevasse. He will finish falling next round.

Note that _feather falling_ is not considered to be movement. (I looked it up in one of the Rules of the Game articles.) So, neither Maur nor Quinn get an AoO vs. Tarrak as he _feather falls_ away.

Now, I know @Scotley cast _feather fall_ on Aureus, Phar, Quinn, and Lady Pendour just after the bleak eagle tried to bull rush Lady Pendour over the other crevasse. I can't remember if there were other NPCs in range but I'm fairly certain Sir Ghal wasn't and neither was Angus or Maur.

I need to go back and doublecheck which round that was in.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar cast feather fall in round nine. It lasts for 1 round/level, so that is nine rounds. It ends next round!

Now, Aureus and Lady Pendour are not going to be _feather falling_ down into the crevasse. Fighting Tarrak in melee would probably be a death sentence for both of them even protected by _Shield of Law_.

Quinn can take this round to drink one of his potions before feather falling down and Maur can fly down and attack, if @Neurotic so chooses. When does Maur's transformation end?

I have to add a post for Lady Pendour then it is @ScottDeWar_jr turns for Quinn and Neurotic's turn for Maur.


----------



## Neurotic

Transformation lasts 7 rounds...mini stats should be up to date


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, if you want Angus to smash Phre's phylactery, he's going to have to get up onto the 40-ft ledge where Caerth was fighting Galzadar, and then Phre. He can't just simply walk over to her and smash the item. He'd have to run to the front of the cave, get on the ledge at its lowest point, run through the area where Caerth cast entangle, and then smash it.

You could also have him try to climb up on or jump up on the ledge, but he would still have to deal with Caerth's entangle spell.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Will my edited, proposed solution work? Would Caerth be able to easily retrieve it?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Will my edited, proposed solution work? Would Caerth be able to easily retrieve it?



He would. The question is... will he? 

@JustinCase


----------



## Knightfall

The potions that Thorvid and Wieland found can be identified with a successful DC 25 Spellcraft check, but it takes a minute to do so. The check cannot be rushed.

Or one of the PCs/NPCs could act as a guinea pig and just taste test a potion to see what it does. The potions that have been found do not look like the _inflict_ potions that Phre and Tarrak had/have. From pure visual examination, one of the potions (found on Crisenth) looks very different than the others. The others all have a similar shape and color but there are a few potions that are larger than the others.


----------



## Knightfall

The PCs could also break off from the fight and retreat back to Carnell with the NPCs.


----------



## Knightfall

The question the PCs need to ask themselves is will Tarrak come after them right away if they retreat or will he rally more resources to throw at them and the villagers of Carnell. It should be obvious by now that Tarrak is insanely powerful opponent (a 9th-level caster with monster HD) who could have challenged the PCs all by him himself, if they had been alone.

Also, this round is the last round that Galzadar and his familiar are paralyzed with fear. Yes, they are _entangled_, but if the elf wizard gets free and is forced to attack by Tarrak, then PCs could be facing both of them. The familiar isn't likely to attack the PCs as the demon knows the heroes are the only hope for its master to be free of the ghast lord's influence.

If the PCs take the elf wizard with them (hogtied) and find a way to remove his curse, then they could have a strong ally, but could they do it before Tarrak comes for them?

There are the survivors to consider and the dead who could end up being raised as undead by Tarrak if they are left behind. This could also include Crisenth, Omen, and the other dead priestess but not Phre or the wolftroll.

A lot of things to consider.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

just got home a bit ago, blood sugar is down. I will get to my post for quinn after eating.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> just got home a bit ago, blood sugar is down. I will get to my post for quinn after eating.



Whenever you can... no rush. I have crash for a while myself.   

I'll check back in around 8 or 9 P.M. MST.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr told me through Facebook that he's going to have Quinn drink a potion. I rolled for the potion but...
Quinn - Drinks potion of Cure Light Wounds (CL5): 1D8+5 = [1]+5 = 6  

So, I'm expecting him to make his own roll.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eighteen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (_entangled_; fails Escape Artist check)
Caerth: 22 (kicks Phre over ledge; wild shapes)
Angus: 22 (hurt; sickened; delayed action from previous round)
Screech: 22 (sickened)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly; picks up and sheaths blade)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20 (moves to Angus; burns papers)
Tarrak: 19 (finishes _feather falling_; drinks another _inflict_ vial)
Tough Rook: 18 (continues to eat dead militia member)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; gathers the dead bard in her arms and moves up the slope)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_)
Quinn (flying): 12 (gives potions to Maur, Sir Ghal, and Angus; drinks second potion)
Phar: 12 (delays and casts _fly_ on Quinn)
Maur (flying): 12 
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt badly)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 3
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened)

This is the last round that Phar's _feather fall_ spell can be used. The spell was cast on Aureus, Phar, Quinn, and Lady Pendour.

EDIT: That is supposed to say round 18. Doh!


----------



## Knightfall

Note that Eutharic, Galzadar, and Tristan are no longer paralyzed with fear.

Eutharic tried to use Escape Artist to free itself but failed.

I had Caerth kick Phre's 'corpse' over the edge of the ledge and then he wild shaped back into dire bat form, which heals 9 points of damage (I think that's the right amount). Screech will stay near Caerth.

Aureus picks up her short sword and sheathes it. She is now using her own bow. She has dropped Meridith's bow next to the dead woman.

@Scotley, you're up for Phar and the small fire elemental. Angus is looking to find a way to burn the scraps of paper that came out of the two phylacteries, so the elemental might help with that.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for the beginning of Round Eighteen...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Wow, long day. had to walk home from the bank after work.

Base potion of healing roll
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D8 → 88

its at d8+5, healed 13 points damage.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus will gladly take the offered healing potion.

Let's go ahead and get it rolled:

YESS MAX HEALING!!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Nice!


----------



## Neurotic

I've spent my round on the wand...I rolled, but this is only assuming we want to wait TWO rounds (I would NOT) - leaving high level caster to prepare is a bad idea.
Potion healing: 1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

drink while flying maybe?


----------



## Scotley

@Knightfall I do wish you'd update you post above to say that Phre's corpse not Phar's was kicked over the edge by Caerth...


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> @Knightfall I do wish you'd update you post above to say that Phre's corpse not Phar's was kicked over the edge by Caerth...



Whoops. Sorry about that. I was very tired last night.


----------



## Scotley

I figured. Just giving you a hard time. Is all good.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I've spent my round on the wand...I rolled, but this is only assuming we want to wait TWO rounds (I would NOT) - leaving high level caster to prepare is a bad idea.
> Potion healing: 1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> drink while flying maybe?



You can have Maur take the potion from Quinn as a free action. If you have to choose him to drink it this round and then move, Maur won't be able to reach Tarrak this round, as the ghast lord has finished feather falling as is now more than 60 feet away from Maur.

Even if you have Maur hold off on drinking the potion, he won't be able to reach and attack Tarrak this round. He cannot charge, as he has to fly past the edge of the crevasse before descending towards the ghast lord.

After Tarrak landed, the ghast lord took another inflict vial from its belt and drank it.

Anyway, it's your turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus will gladly take the offered healing potion.
> 
> Let's go ahead and get it rolled:
> 
> YESS MAX HEALING!!
> 
> View attachment 143163



So, Angus must move back towards Quinn in the next round and then drink the potion. Since he is now near the top of the initiative order, he will be able to drink it before Tarrak's next action.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn is now flying and it lasts 9 minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map up to just before Maur's actions in round eighteen.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Eighteen (Updated)*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (_entangled_; fails Escape Artist check)
Caerth: 22 (kicks Phre over ledge; wild shapes)
Angus: 22 (hurt; sickened; delayed action from previous round [moved to Phre])
Screech: 22 (sickened)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly; picks up and sheaths blade)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20 (moves to Angus; burns papers)
Tarrak: 19 (finishes _feather falling_; drinks another _inflict_ vial)
Tough Rook: 18 (continues to eat dead militia member)
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; gathers the dead bard in her arms and moves up the slope)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; fails Escape Artist check)
Quinn (flying): 12 (gives potions to Maur; drinks second potion)
Phar: 12 (delays and casts _fly_ on Quinn)
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt badly)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt; double moves up the slope to Quinn on his turn)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 (delays until Tristan is no longer paralyzed)


----------



## Neurotic

This calls for dwarf cannon ball, flying is for weaklings ...if Maur drops 60' he does 6d6 (maybe more given his armor and weight) to himself and Tarrak plus 1 hammer hit (charge?)

Full post in the morning


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> This calls for dwarf cannon ball, flying is for weaklings ...if Maur drops 60' he does 6d6 (maybe more given his armor and weight) to himself and Tarrak plus 1 hammer hit (charge?)
> 
> Full post in the morning



It would be 80 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

And I'd still want some sort of attack roll or skill check. I'll do some research.

EDIT: At the very least, Tarrak will get a Reflex save.


----------



## Knightfall

SRD:Falling - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				






> *Falling Damage*
> The basic rule is simple: 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet fallen, to a maximum of 20d6.
> 
> If a character deliberately jumps instead of merely slipping or falling, the damage is the same but the first 1d6 is nonlethal damage. A DC 15 Jump check or DC 15 Tumble check allows the character to avoid any damage from the first 10 feet fallen and converts any damage from the second 10 feet to nonlethal damage. Thus, a character who slips from a ledge 30 feet up takes 3d6 damage. If the same character deliberately jumped, he takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage and 2d6 points of lethal damage. And if the character leaps down with a successful Jump or Tumble check, he takes only 1d6 points of nonlethal damage and 1d6 points of lethal damage from the plunge.
> 
> Falls onto yielding surfaces (soft ground, mud) also convert the first 1d6 of damage to nonlethal damage. This reduction is cumulative with reduced damage due to deliberate jumps and the Jump skill.
> 
> *Falling Objects*
> Just as characters take damage when they fall more than 10 feet, so too do they take damage when they are hit by falling objects.
> 
> Objects that fall upon characters deal damage based on their weight and the distance they have fallen.
> 
> For each 200 pounds of an object's weight, the object deals 1d6 points of damage, provided it falls at least 10 feet. Distance also comes into play, adding an additional 1d6 points of damage for every 10-foot increment it falls beyond the first (to a maximum of 20d6 points of damage).


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
Combining Maur's weight and the weight of his gear is a total of 271 lbs., so he will do 8d6 points of damage to to Tarrak by falling on him but the ghast lord will get a Reflex save. On a successful save, Tarrak only takes half damage. If he fails the save, he takes the full damage from Maur falling on him.

(I'm not sure what the DC will be.)

You can have Maur try to make a DC 15 Jump check to avoid any damage from the first 10 feet and have the second 10 feet be nonlethal. The damage Maur takes from this attempt will be separate from the damage that Tarrak takes. Maur does not get any sort of Reflex save, but if the Jump check is successful, he will only take 6d6 lethal damage and 1d6 nonlethal damage.

If not successful, he will take 7d6 lethal damage and 1d6 nonlethal damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Maur will also be prone at the end of this maneuver but not in Tarrak's space. He will randomly end up in one of the four squares (1d4) around Tarrak going clockwise.

There is no slope at the bottom of the crevasse.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
The Reflex save for Tarrak will be equal to DC 10 + Maur's BAB + Maur's Dex bonus + _Recitation_ bonus.

Since Maur doesn't have a Dex bonus, the DC for the Reflex save will be *20*. That's not a given for Tarrak but he could make it.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> You can have Maur take the potion from Quinn as a free action. If you have to choose him to drink it this round and then move, Maur won't be able to reach Tarrak this round, as the ghast lord has finished feather falling as is now more than 60 feet away from Maur.
> 
> Even if you have Maur hold off on drinking the potion, he won't be able to reach and attack Tarrak this round. He cannot charge, as he has to fly past the edge of the crevasse before descending towards the ghast lord.
> 
> After Tarrak landed, the ghast lord took another inflict vial from its belt and drank it.
> 
> Anyway, it's your turn.



Man, my brain is completely letting me down. I forgot about down speed while flying. Maur and Quinn's speed is *double* while descending. Up speed is *half*.

Sorry about the mistake @Neurotic. 

So, you don't have to cannonball Tarrak to reach him and attack this round, as long as you don't drink the potion first. You can still choose to do so, if you want to drink the potion first and then stop flying, land, and jump over the edge.


----------



## Knightfall

I think my brain needs a break.


----------



## Knightfall

Here are the changes for movement based on @ScottDeWar_jr deciding that Quinn will double move this round. He gets to both Maur and Angus this round and Phar doesn't have to move before he casts _fly_ on Quinn.

Sir Ghal will be able to move up the slope (move action), take the potion from Quinn (free action), and drink it (standard action) this round.

Angus will still have to wait until next round to take and drink the potion (free and standard actions). He won't have to move first, however, so @Tellerian Hawke can still have him take a move action on his turn in Rnd. 19. (He might want to find a ranged weapon.)

Lady Pendour is forced to go around Sir Quinn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

OOC: "Opps, sorry lady Pendour, I seem to have my fat armored butt in everyone's way!"


----------



## Knightfall

Going back to sleep for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, are you still going to have Maur cannonball Tarrak?


----------



## Knightfall

Must sleep.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic, are you still going to have Maur cannonball Tarrak?



No. Ill post in 3-5 hours from now


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No. Ill post in 3-5 hours from now



Okay, I'll look for it in the morning.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Nineteen*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (_entangled_)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22
Screech: 22 (sickened)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly; retrieves _rope of climbing_)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20
Tarrak: 19 (casts _damning darkness_)
Tough Rook: 18 (eating dead militia fighter [Arruns])
Lady Pendour: 15 (sickened; places Eleanor on Angus)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; stunned for 5 rounds)
Quinn (flying): 12
Phar: 12
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (fatigued; sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12 (hands Temperance to Angus)
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt; places Benedict on Angus)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3 (double moves up the slope)
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt; takes Meridith from Wieland and places her on Angus)
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened; delays, drinks potion; will carry out the dead)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened; carrying Kingsley) 
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 

@JustinCase and @Tellerian Hawke, you guys are up!

I will wait a bit to see if JustinCase is available to post again, or if he's still on vacation. Note that I had Caerth wild shape back into a dire bat last round.

Angus can drink the potion offered by Sir Ghal this round, but he can also make a move action.


----------



## Knightfall

I will post an update battle map in a while but I need to have lunch first.

Rolling...
DC 20 Escape Artist checks for both Eutharic and Galzadar: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16
1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5

Galzadar doesn't even try.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map...


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, we're probably looking at a medium load with the dead bard and dead ranger slung over his back along with Temperance who probably should be carried carefully by Angus. Lady Pendour probably could also ride on Angus and it would still be a medium load for him.


----------



## Knightfall

Going back to sleep for a while.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

What would it take for a fly-by raking by a spiked chain?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> What would it take for a fly-by raking by a spiked chain?



That would fall under the Flyby Attack Feat. I don't think that there is any other way to do it... maybe there is a Skill Trick that might do the same thing, but it would still cost a feat.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> What would it take for a fly-by raking by a spiked chain?



Maybe you could just hover out of reach and still attack? If fly spell enables hovering?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that's a  feat as well.


----------



## Neurotic

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> that's a  feat as well.



But fly spell gives you good maneuverability, which in turn gives you ability to hover. The spell itself doesn't specify hovering so this should apply (but I'm not an expert in 3.5 so as always check with Knightfall


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maybe you could just hover out of reach and still attack? If fly spell enables hovering?





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> that's a  feat as well.



It's interesting that the Hover feat has this line: *Normal:* Without this feat, a creature must keep moving while flying unless it has perfect maneuverability.



Neurotic said:


> But fly spell gives you good maneuverability, which in turn gives you ability to hover. The spell itself doesn't specify hovering so this should apply (but I'm not an expert in 3.5 so as always check with Knightfall



However, that is not what it says under the rules for flying, in general. The Maneuverability Table indicates that if a character/creature has either Perfect or Good maneuverability then they can hover. So, either the Hover feat is wrong or the table is wrong.

I'll look through the errata to see if I can find something that can clarify the issue.


----------



## Knightfall

Well, it didn't take long to find this in Part Four of All About Movement...


> *Hover:* Hover is the ability to stay in one place while airborne. As shown in the _Dungeon Master's Guide,_ creatures with perfect or good maneuverability always have this ability. Less maneuverable creatures also might gain this ability via the Hover feat from the _Monster Manual_.
> 
> A creature with perfect maneuverability can hover as a free action and remain airborne.
> 
> A creature with good maneuverability also can hover as free action. It can instead hover as a move action and, as part of that move action, can move at half speed in any direction it likes (including straight up, straight down, or backward). Before or after it moves, the hovering creature can turn to face any direction it likes. When it stops hovering, it can resume ordinary flight in any direction in which it could normally fly.
> 
> A creature with less than good maneuverability, such as a harpy, that gains the ability to hover from the Hover feat, must use a move action to switch from normal flight to hovering. It can then use another move action (if it has one available during the current turn), to move at half speed in any direction it likes (including straight up, straight down, or backward). Before or after it does this hovering movement, the creature can turn to face any direction it likes. When it stops hovering, the creature can resume ordinary flight in any direction in which it could normally fly.
> 
> If a creature begins its turn hovering, it can hover in place for the turn (no matter what its maneuverability) and take a full-round action. A hovering creature cannot make wing attacks, but it can attack with all other limbs and appendages it could use in a full attack. The creature can instead use a breath weapon or cast a spell instead of making physical attacks, if it could normally do so.​



So, it looks like the Hover feat is wrong and the table is right, although there seems to be some restrictions on how hover can be used while in the process of moving. I'm not completely sure how to judge that for the _fly_ spell. (It's not like Quinn is flapping his arms as he flies. Heh.)

From the quoted text, it seems like Quinn can drink his potion this round (standard action), fly down to where Maur is fighting Quinn (move action), and then begin to hover (free action). But if he wants to hover while moving, he has to use a move action and can only move at half speed.

@ScottDeWar_jr, you don't have to worry about needing to do a Flyby Attack. You can just have Quinn hover within the spiked chain's reach and attack Tarrak... I think. I need to read through Part Five of All About Movement as well.






						Rules of the Game: All About Movement (Part Five)
					

Rules of the Game: All About Movement (Part Five)



					archive.wizards.com


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so what I think I'm going to have Caerth do is fly down to where Phar is standing and have him wild shape back into humanoid form. Then he will give Phar the scrolls that Galzadar had on him. That is what @JustinCase was planning to have Caerth do before Phre attack him.


----------



## Scotley

So, while the scrolls are very nice, I'm not sure how much use they would be in the current situation. Does anyone want to Rage? Could be a nice boost to Str. and Con. Ethereal Jaunt could be used to get someone down to Tarrak I guess. I doubt I could make the check, over come spell resistance and have him fail his will save to make charm monster viable. Magic Circle against Chaos will come in handy if he rejoins the battle up here or escapes and we have to fight again. But not so useful in the current setting down the cliff. Am I missing something?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So, while the scrolls are very nice, I'm not sure how much use they would be in the current situation. Does anyone want to Rage? Could be a nice boost to Str. and Con. Ethereal Jaunt could be used to get someone down to Tarrak I guess. I doubt I could make the check, over come spell resistance and have him fail his will save to make charm monster viable. Magic Circle against Chaos will come in handy if he rejoins the battle up here or escapes and we have to fight again. But not so useful in the current setting down the cliff. Am I missing something?



Make a Knowledge (religion) check with regards to the the spells on the scrolls and undead.


----------



## Scotley

Religion check: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28

How about a natural 20?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Religion check: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28
> How about a natural 20?



Okay, so that's a 38.

Phar knows that undead are immune to mental influence as a general rule, even intelligent undead. So, _charm monster_ will not work on Tarrak and neither will the _magic jar_ spell (even if Phar beat the ghast lord's SR). Phar knows all the standard undead immunities listed here: Undead Type.



Spoiler



Phar is also certain that Tarrak is what one of his teachers referred to as a *dread ghast*. If Tarrak kills anyone with his bite or claws and the body is left to rot, the victim will rise as dread ghast. Tarrak's claws and bite can paralyze those hit by them too and it will be very hard to shrug off such paralysis.

Tarrak can command ghouls and ghasts near him, and any animals that come near Tarrak will automatically become panicked, even a familiars and animal companions. Tarrak would be next to impossible for Maur to turn. Even a more powerful cleric would have trouble turning Tarrak.

Phar is certain that Tarrak cannot come back like a lich.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for the small fire elemental. It still goes before Tarrak.

You might as well post your actions for Phar too, but Tarrak will get to act first, as Phar has to wait until Quinn moved to cast fly on him last round.


----------



## Neurotic

@Scotley rage might prevent Galzadar from casting  he isn't undead

On the other hand I dont think he cast one spell as a wizard except maybe dimension door. Everything was scroll this and wand that


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Sooooooo, was it my turn? I forgot. if so, Quinn will drink the potion then fly down to hover 10 feet above and attack with the chain next turn

if it is my turn, potion of healing:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D8 + 5 → 13(8 + 5)


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Sooooooo, was it my turn? I forgot. if so, Quinn will drink the potion then fly down to hover 10 feet above and attack with the chain next turn
> 
> if it is my turn, potion of healing:
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D8 + 5 → 13(8 + 5)



Well, not quite yet, but's fine to repost this in the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Scotley rage might prevent Galzadar from casting  he isn't undead
> 
> On the other hand I dont think he cast one spell as a wizard except maybe dimension door. Everything was scroll this and wand that



Caerth did take Galzadar's spell component pouch, so his ability to cast would be limited even if he wasn't entangled.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur is up!

Tarrak successfully cast _Damning Darkness_ on the defensive. Maur takes 6 points of unholy damage this round and takes 2d6 unholy damage each round within the 20-ft. radius of the spell. Roll d100s for the 20% miss chance along with your attack and damage rolls.

@ScottDeWar_jr, Quinn takes 2 points of unholy damage this round once he enters the radius of the _Damning Darkness_ spell. As a neutral character, he only takes 1d6 points of unholy damage per round.


----------



## Knightfall

Finally figured out which book provides an update to _Damning Darkness_. It is in Lords of Madness and.... the spell has been changed to allow for SR vs. the damaging effect of the spell. Rolling for Tarrak to beat Maur and Quinn's SRs.

Caster Level checks to beat Maur and Quinns SRs of 25: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
Un-fricking-believable!!!! 

I swear, the dice gods hate me!


----------



## Knightfall

So, neither Maur nor Quinn will take damage from _damning darkness_ but that doesn't stop the spell from occurring and the 20% miss chance still applies to melee and ranged attacks made against those within the spell's radius.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So who we waiting on? Who's turn is it?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> So who we waiting on? Who's turn is it?



@Neurotic is up next.

I need to lay down for a while. I have splitting headache.


----------



## Knightfall

Tarrak - Will saves vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [14]+23 = 37
1D20+23 = [14]+23 = 37


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Twenty*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (_entangled_)
Caerth (dire bat form): 22 (casting summon swarm: full-round action)
Screech: 22 (sickened)
Aureus: 20 (hurt badly)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 20
Tarrak: 19
Tough Rook: 18 (tries to fly away)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; stunned for 4 more rounds)
Quinn (flying): 12
Phar: 12
Maur (flying): 12
Wieland: 12 (fatigued; sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (sickened)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt)
Elle Redding (cleric): 3
Sir Ghal: 3 (hurt)
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened) 
Lady Pendour: 3 (sickened; delays; riding Angus)
Tristan (militia): 1 (sickened; carrying Kingsley)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 

The quasit's Escape Artist check...
Eutharic - DC 20 Escape Artist check: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17 (fails)

I will wait until tomorrow before posting for @JustinCase to give him a chance to chime in if he's available.


----------



## Knightfall

Will wait a bit longer for JustinCase. Today was a cleaning and laundry day, anyway.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Angus will not risk the fatigue. He will take a double move.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you still catching up?


----------



## Knightfall

Getting ready to head to physio.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, you still catching up?



Here I am! 

If I summon a swarm of flying critters and they attack Tarrak, that does not get negated by SR or DR, right? And would the swarm be damaged by the Damning Darkness? I need to know before deciding whether to cast that spell. 

Also, could you please check the following:

Stats include *Recitation*; i_s Recitation still active? And what bonuses did that give, again?_
Caerth has contracted *Ghoul Fever* (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex. The save DC is Charisma-based. _Does my natural 1 on the save means more than what is written here?_
Adjusted HP (14 damage, 9 healed with Wild Shape)
Adjusted Wild Shape uses
Updated stats as far as I can tell:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

(includes Recitation) 

Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex. 

AC 21
HP 48/58
Fort 12, Ref 9, Will 12
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +15/+10 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +15/+10 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +14 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 24
Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 7
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +13/+11 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Here I am!
> 
> If I summon a swarm of flying critters and they attack Tarrak, that does not get negated by SR or DR, right? And would the swarm be damaged by the Damning Darkness? I need to know before deciding whether to cast that spell.



_Summon Swarm_ doesn't allow for a save and isn't affected by spell resistance, but, yes, the swarm would be damaged by the _Damning Darkness_ as creatures that are neither good nor evil. That would be 1d6 points of damage per round. Also note that the swarm takes up a 10-foot square.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Also, could you please check the following:
> * Stats include *Recitation*; _is Recitation still active? And what bonuses did that give, again?_



It is still active for this round and ends once the round is over. The spell gives Caerth a +2 luck bonus to Ac, on attack rolls, and on saving throws. _Mass conviction_ is still active as well, which gives Caerth a +3 morale bonus on saves.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> * Caerth has contracted *Ghoul Fever* (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex. The save DC is Charisma-based. _Does my natural 1 on the save means more than what is written here?_



No, the Natural 1 doesn't mean you double the damage or reduce the incubation period. Magical diseases are deadly enough as it is.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> * Adjusted HP (14 damage, 9 healed with Wild Shape)



I had noted that you'd taken 19 points of damage before being healed by the wild shape, so 10 hps down. I don't remember exactly where the extra damage came from. It might have been a claw attack from Phre. Hmm, that's probably it.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> * Adjusted Wild Shape uses



I only used wild shape for you once. So, Caerth should have one more use left.


----------



## Knightfall

The swarm would also have to save vs. the ghast lord's stench.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I'll reply to your post later on in the day. I need to go back to sleep for a while and I have an important errand to run. I might get my reply done before I need to go out, but it is more likely that I'll post it afterwards.


----------



## JustinCase

No worries. My weekend is just beginning, so I might not even read it until Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, @Scotley, and @Neurotic:

You guys are up one right after the other.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have lost the sense of distance . how close is Quinn to tar rook tarrak at this time?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I have lost the sense of distance . how close is Quinn to tar rook tarrak at this time?



Quinn is close enough to attack Tarrak while flying.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

attack, but not necessarily hit tarrrak


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> attack, but not necessarily hit tarrrak



I saw your post. You can make a full attack against him.

EDIT: The first attack is a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

I don't believe there is any other bonus to hit besides the +2 for _recitation_.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

wahoo! more chances to miss hit


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for posts from @Scotley and @Neurotic.

Neurotic, I know you said you were going to be away for part of this week, so if you can't post until this coming weekend, I'll concentrate on the other game.

EDIT: I can post for you, if you don't want me to wait.


----------



## Scotley

Hey, sorry life got a little crazy trying to get a post up now.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted a short reply for Quinn and Phar's actions.

Since this is a pivotal moment in the fight against Tarrak, I will wait for @Neurotic to post for Maur until after this coming weekend since he's going to be unavailable until after Sunday.

Pizza order is coming soon!


----------



## Neurotic

If I dont post in 3 hours do full attack


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> If I dont post in 3 hours do full attack



I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Twenty-One*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (saves vs. being _entangled_)
Swarm of Bats (summoned): 22 (new combatant; if within 30 ft. of Tarrak, the swarm is automatically panicked)
Caerth (flying): 22
Screech: 22 (flying over crevasse; sickened)
Tarrak: 19
Aureus: 18 (hurt badly; delays until rook is visible)
Tough Rook: 18
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; stunned for 3 more rounds)
Quinn (flying): 12
Phar: 12 (holding action; will cast _glitterdust_)
Small Fire Elemental (summoned): 12 (delays; dive bombs Tarrak [does 4 damage])
Maur: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (helping Wieland; sickened)
Wieland: 4 (delays; fatigued; sickened; near death)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 4
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt; carrying Syndra)
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened) 
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0
Elle Redding (cleric): 0 (delays until there is light)
Lady Pendour: 0 (at horses; sickened; delays until there is light)
Tristan): 0 (at horses; sickened; delays until there is light)
Sir Ghal: 0 (hurt; delays until round 22)

The quasit's Escape Artist check for this round...
Eutharic - DC 20 Escape Artist check: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22 (success)


----------



## Neurotic

Ooc: r21!? I miscounted one of the spells...transformation I think lasts until r20. So Maur is slow again 
Didn't act this round so thank you for marking them


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ooc: r21!? I miscounted one of the spells...transformation I think lasts until r20. So Maur is slow again
> Didn't act this round so thank you for marking them



Okay, so Maur isn't flying any more?

EDIT: The last attack you posted was for round 20.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Tarrak just healed himself again and Aureus just took out the last rook.

@ScottDeWar_jr, @Scotley, and @Neurotic,

You guys are all up again, one after the other. SDWj, you're up first.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
Hmm, I believe recitation ends after this round or was it last round it ended?


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the updated battle map for around Tarrak and the PCs fighting him in and at the edge of the crevasse. Angus is at the cave mouth, so isn't visible on this map.

Quinn is flying above Maur and Tarrak, so he is not adjacent to Tarrak, but can still reach the ghast lord with his spiked chain. I've put Caerth next to Maur and Tarrak on the map, but he could also be flying above Tarrak, if @JustinCase prefers.

Sir Ghal will climb down the rope to try to get down into the crevasse to help the PCs this round unless they defeat Tarrak before the knight's turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Neurotic has confirmed that _Recitation_ *ended last round*, so adjust your attack and AC stats accordingly. _Recitation_ gave a +2 luck bonus to AC, on attack rolls, and on saving throws, or +3 for Maur and those of the same faith as Maur (the two NPC dwarves).


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

His AC is 28, right?

ScottDeWar,Jr:  Att with bless                                                        
ScottDeWar,Jr   rolls1d20+15  = 11 + 15   26                                                        
ScottDeWar,Jr   rolls  1d20+10 = 17 + 10  27


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

forgot this, any way: 50% chance for a miss
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 55
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 3939

both are misses double over.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> His AC is 28, right?
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  Att with bless
> ScottDeWar,Jr   rolls1d20+15  = 11 + 15   26
> ScottDeWar,Jr   rolls  1d20+10 = 17 + 10  27



Yes, his AC is 28.

EDIT: It doesn't look like you subtracted -2 for your attacks. Recitation has ended, so Quinn's attacks should be +13/+8, if my math is right. I'll doublecheck. Hmm, no, it looks like your math is right.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> forgot this, any way: 50% chance for a miss
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 55
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D100 → 3939
> 
> both are misses double over.



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so Neurotic has confirmed that _Recitation_ *ended last round*, so adjust your attack and AC stats accordingly. _Recitation_ gave a +2 luck bonus to AC, on attack rolls, and on saving throws, or +3 for Maur and those of the same faith as Maur (the two NPC dwarves).




I'm not sure if Recitation applied to Screech, too? I think it did, so I'll adjust accordingly.

New stats without Recitation:


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 48/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'm not sure if Recitation applied to Screech, too? I think it did, so I'll adjust accordingly.



I can't remember, so I'll trust your judgment.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase and @ScottDeWar_jr, roll DC 12 Reflex saves for Caerth and Quinn.

I'm going to roll for Maur, as well as roll attacks for @Neurotic a bit later today.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Dee cie dtelv riephlecks saiv
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 44base roll
mod: +6 total; 10 he is on fire
rotton rolls continue.


----------



## Knightfall

For @Neurotic Only:


Spoiler: Attacks for Round 21



Maur - Full Attack vs. Tarrak: 1D20+18 = [19]+18 = 37 -1 (L.H.T.) = 36
1D20+13 = [1]+13 = 14 -1 (L.H.T.) = 13 [hit and critical miss]

Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20 = [2] = 2 (fails)

20% Miss Chance for Maur's Attacks vs. Tarrak: 1D100 = [73] = 73
1D100 = [52] = 52

I'm not sure what I should be rolling for damage. *Holy Warrior* says that you use your Wisdom bonus instead of your Strength bonus on attack and damage rolls, but in your mini-stats, you're adding another +3 from something else. _Recitation_ only adds +3 to the attack roll, not the damage roll.

Holy Warrior uses the character's Wisdom modifier *in place of* the Strength modifier, as noted below:


> *Holy Warrior (Sp):* At 5th level, you can spend one daily use of your turn/rebuke undead ability as a swift action to bring your Wisdom into play in combat. For 5 rounds after you activate this ability, you can use _your Wisdom modifier in place of your Strength modifier_ on attack rolls and damage rolls.




*This is how I'm calculating it...*
1d8 +2 (magical enhancement) +6† (Str or Wis 18 [Holy Warrior]) +2 (Heroism) +2 (Fist of the Gods [lasts 2 more rounds?])
† Two-handed, right?
Maur's damage to Tarrak: 1D8+12 = [8]+12 = 20

Your PC sheet for Maur shows this: WIS 18 (+4) (+1@4th +1@8th). Does that mean his Wisdom is actually 20?
Hmm, that would explain it for using his warhammer two-handed.

*Maur's damage to Tarrak (if his Wisdom is 20):* 20 +3 = 23
Is that right?


Tarrak - Will save vs Maur's Hammer: 1D20+23 = [12]+23 = 35 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Dee cie dtelv riephlecks saiv
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 44base roll
> mod: +6 total; 10 he is on fire
> rotton rolls continue.



Quinn - Rounds on Fire: 1D4 = [1] = 1
So, the flames disappear just after Quinn's action in round 22.

This round, he takes another... 1D6 = [3] = 3 fire damage

So, not too bad.


----------



## Neurotic

No, wisdom started at 16.

Holy warrior is at 5th level and doesn't apply...I'll post full analysis later


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up!


----------



## JustinCase

I want to sing a song about Sssmo the fiery elemental if a bard doesn't. 



Knightfall said:


> However, Caerth, Maur, and Quinn must also make a DC 12 Reflex saving throws, as the flames from the exploding elemental's destruction will rush out to 10 feet. On a successful save, the damage is only 1d6. If the save is failed, the character takes 2d6 fire damage and also catches on fire.
> 
> The rolls:
> Tarrak - Reflex save vs. falling Small Fire Elemental: 1D20+15 = [7]+15 = 22 (saves)
> Physical and fire damage from falling Small Fire Elemental: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7
> 2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
> So, Tarrak takes 3 points of physical damage and 1 point of fire damage.
> 
> If any of the PCs fail the DC 12 Reflex save, they take 2 points of fire damage and catch on fire. It's only 1 point on a successful save.






Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase and @ScottDeWar_jr, roll DC 12 Reflex saves for Caerth and Quinn.




Reflex save Caerth: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16

So only 1 fire damage. 

Updated stats (including the 1 fire damage and 3 damage from Damning Darkness):


Spoiler: Caerth



Non-wildshaped stats:

Ghoul Fever (Su): Disease—bite, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

AC 19
HP 44/58
Fort 10, Ref 7, Will 10
Speed 20 (medium armor)
Base attack: +6/+1
Melee attack: +13/+8 spear +1 (twohanded, damage 1d8+8, crit x3)
Melee attack: +13/+8 Kang (magical dagger, damage 1d4+6, crit 19-20/x2, thrown 10ft)
Ranged attack: +12 composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus) (damage 1d8+6, crit x3)
Note: Extra 2d6 damage on charge attacks (wild rhino hide); power attack means up to BAB penalty to attack and same amount bonus on damage

Level 0 (6): create water, create water, detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink, read magic
Level 1 (5): cure light wounds, entangle, magic fang, obscuring mist, speak with animals
Level 2 (5): flaming sphere, lesser restoration, mass snake’s swiftness, master air, summon swarm
Level 3 (4): giant’s wrath, snare, remove disease, spirit jaws
Level 4 (2): spike stones, ice storm
Level 5 (1): baleful polymorph

Wild Shapes 1/3





Spoiler: Screech



HP: 31/32
AC 22
Fort 6, Ref 10, Will 5
Speed: 10 feet, fly 40 feet (average)
Base attack: +5
Melee attack: +11/+9 talons (multiattack, 1d4, distracting attack)
Special attacks: Flyby Attack, multiattack
Special qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells, evasion, devotion, multiattack
Skills: Listen +15, Move silently +20, Spot +8 (in shadows +16) (not sure if these numbers are correct... haven't adjusted for level-up)
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Toughness (racial sub level 1), Flyby Attack, Distracting Attack
Tricks known (max 10): Attack (all creatures, counts as 2 tricks), Come, Down, Fetch, Seek, Stay, Work, Defend, Heel


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Good morning every one. This past weekend I felt like crap. The reason: I got my flu shot on Thursday and had forgot what it does. I hope I didn't miss any need to post.


----------



## JustinCase

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Good morning every one. This past weekend I felt like crap. The reason: I got my flu shot on Thursday and had forgot what it does. I hope I didn't miss any need to post.



Get well, take your time!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Twenty-Two*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (watching over his master)
Swarm of Bats (summoned): 22 (panicked [fleeing])
Caerth (flying): 22
Screech: 22 (flying over crevasse; sickened)
Phar: 19 (held action from last round; casts _glitterdust_)
Tarrak: 19
Aureus: 18 (hurt badly; digging out a torch)
Sir Ghal: 18 (delayed from round 21; hurt; waiting for Aureus)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; stunned for 2 more rounds)
Quinn (flying): 12
Maur: 12 
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt; reloading heavy crossbow this round)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 4
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (moves to gather up Annabel)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt; carrying Syndra)
Angus: 3 (hurt; sickened; uses Heal on Wieland)
Wieland: 3 (fatigued; sickened; near death | riding on Angus)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 (concentrating on _dancing lights_ spell)
Elle Redding (cleric): 0 (double move up slope)
Lady Pendour: 0 (mounted; sickened)
Tristan: 0 (at horses; loading up the dead; sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, when do you want Phar to cast _glitterdust_? I've placed him before Tarrak in this round, at the very least.

*EDIT:* While posting for Neurotic, I assumed Maur wouldn't get out of the way. (And, him doing so would provoke an AoO since the terrain he is now standing on costs 3 5-ft. squares.)

Quinn could still choose to get out of the way, which would mean Phar would have to wait until after Tarrak's next action.

I'm assuming that JustinCase will just have Caerth attack since him flying more than 5 feet away from Tarrak will also provoke an AoO.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated combat map at the beginning of Round 22...


----------



## Knightfall

That's it for me today. Time to sleep.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*OOC:*


to get out of Phar's way, Quinn would fly to the northeast, but does not know how far to move away


----------



## Neurotic

Maur would not move, he's immune to paltry magics (cue nat 1 in the future)


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> to get out of Phar's way, Quinn would fly to the northeast, but does not know how far to move away



The _glitterdust_ spell has a 10-ft. radius spread range, so Quinn would probably only need to fly up and away from Tarrak to get out of the way since he's been attacking from range while flying. It probably would only be 5-ft. step.

More than likely Quinn would make his will save vs. the blinding effect of _glitterdust_, but it's not a given since it is Phar's spell. The DC is at least 19 and could be higher if @Scotley enhanced Phar's Intelligence before the battle began.

For the Will save, there is still the +3 morale bonus for _mass conviction_ and the +4 resistance bonus from _shield of law_, which supersedes the +1 resistance bonus from Quinn's cloak. That would be a total of +13 to your roll, so there is a slight chance Quinn could be blinded by the _glitterdust_ spell.



Neurotic said:


> Maur would not move, he's immune to paltry magics (cue nat 1 in the future)



EDIT: Whoops, you wrote Maur, not Quinn. My bad. Still waking up.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Counting green squares double, Angus is 50 ft. away from the ledge where he could snipe. His movement is 70', so he could reach that spot, and fire a single arrow in the same round. But this round, I am still going back and forth hauling people, correct?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Counting green squares double, Angus is 50 ft. away from the ledge where he could snipe. His movement is 70', so he could reach that spot, and fire a single arrow in the same round. But this round, I am still going back and forth hauling people, correct?



That's up to you. 

Right now, only Wieland is on Angus.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Also, I am assuming that while I was hauling people, I would have already stowed my shield and Azurak? So that I have hands free to use the bow? I will get Wieland to safety first, before I go to my sniping perch.

I will also perform first aid on Wieland, since I have a decent Healing skill.






YESS!!! I got a 26 on my healing check!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Thorvid has to move down the slope to get another one of the dead soldiers. Bothild already has Syndra slumped over her shoulder, but if Angus decides to reengage in the fight, she will simply move farther up the slope towards the horses. Ailward and Elle will follow Scarborax's _dancing lights_.

Besides Syndra, there are five other deceased NPCs to retrieve from the battle site: Samantha Willowchild (the other Gala of Inanna), the female militia soldier (Philippa), the two female militia fighters (Annabel and Zephora), and one of the male militia fighters (Arruns).

Annabel and Zephora are both near Phar while Samantha and Philippa are both near Aureus. (Aureus is standing over Samantha right now.) Arruns will be the hardest of them to recover since he fell into the crevasse. He was the dead soldier who was being eaten by the rook.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus will not quit in the middle of his task. He gave the lady his word. He will carry people until the task is complete AND THEN he will re-engage in the fight.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Also, I am assuming that while I was hauling people, I would have already stowed my shield and Azurak? So that I have hands free to use the bow? I will get Wieland to safety first, before I go to my sniping perch.
> 
> I will also perform first aid on Wieland, since I have a decent Healing skill.
> 
> View attachment 144528
> 
> YESS!!! I got a 26 on my healing check!!!



Wieland isn't dying. He is hurt very badly, however. He has only 1 hp left.

You could use this check to treat the sickened effect of the ghast stench since it is considered to be a form of poison. This would be the save DC for Tarrak's stench, which is 22. You've rolled high enough to beat that DC, so I guess we could say that Wieland is no longer sickened. (The rules aren't clear. Maybe Angus's Heal check suppresses the sickened effect for a time.)

Angus could try to do this for himself too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke




----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If it were me, I would say that since Wieland has been out of Tarrak's personal range of effect for awhile, and since he is nowhere near the spot where Wieland first became affected, then the Heal check would prematurely end the stench (for good) as long as he is in an open, well-ventilated space, and doesn't return to the affected area. Just my two cents.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> View attachment 144532



FYI, it is considered a standard action to use Heal in this way, so Angus can do it once per round.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If it were me, I would say that since Wieland has been out of Tarrak's personal range of effect for awhile, and since he is nowhere near the spot where Wieland first became affected, then the Heal check would prematurely end the stench (for good) as long as he is in an open, well-ventilated space, and doesn't return to the affected area. Just my two cents.



I can agree to that.


----------



## Knightfall

Other sickened characters/creatures: Lady Pendour, Screech, Thorvid, and Tristan.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

How many of those are near Angus? I will roll for as many as I can treat.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Healing people will take Angus out of the fight for awhile, but I think it might be worth it, especially since the rest of the party is dog-piling on Tarrak anyways.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> How many of those are near Angus? I will roll for as many as I can treat.



Only Thorvid is near Angus right now. Both Lady Pendour and Tristan are at the cave mouth. Lady Pendour is on her warhorse now.

Caerth's owl companion, Screech, is flying above the crevasse.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Healing people will take Angus out of the fight for awhile, but I think it might be worth it, especially since the rest of the party is dog-piling on Tarrak anyways.



There will be bonuses to XP for healing NPCs of various conditions or preventing NPCs from dying, as well as returning the dead to Carnell.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I will try to heal Thorvid, then... WOOHOO! MADE IT! GOT EXACTLY A 22!!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so that will be Round 24, if combat lasts that long.


----------



## Neurotic

Post in the morning, I'm to worn out, please wait for me. Thank you

And sorry if you see this multiple times


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Post in the morning, I'm to worn out, please wait for me. Thank you
> 
> And sorry if you see this multiple times



No worries. I'm getting my first shot of the COVID vaccine today, so I'll probably be tired tomorrow.

EDIT: I've now been jabbed!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, if @ScottDeWar_jr is willing to have Quinn risk the the _glitterdust_ spell, then @Scotley is up next for Phar. Otherwise it will be Tarrak's turn.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> Okay, if @ScottDeWar_jr is willing to have Quinn risk the the _glitterdust_ spell, then @Scotley is up next for Phar. Otherwise it will be Tarrak's turn.



ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 13 → 31(18 + 13)

Save vs glitterdust .. .. .. just barely made it.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> No worries. I'm getting my first shot of the COVID vaccine today, so I'll probably be tired tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: I've now been jabbed!



Which one?


----------



## Neurotic

So, I need to roll Ref save and full attack, right? 
Glitterdust is will save and your rolled. So for the round 22...analysis first.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I'm not sure what I should be rolling for damage. *Holy Warrior* says that you use your Wisdom bonus instead of your Strength bonus on attack and damage rolls, but in your mini-stats, you're adding another +3 from something else. _Recitation_ only adds +3 to the attack roll, not the damage roll.
> 
> Holy Warrior uses the character's Wisdom modifier *in place of* the Strength modifier, as noted below:




Ah, I see where the confusion is coming from...
Holy Warrior is a reserve feat and not class feature from the champion. And re-reading it, I'm using it wrong  When I cast last 4th level spell, I didn't drop to lowest level spell available (so from +4 to +2, I lost whole +4 since the text states that I need to have 4th level spell readied)

I'd say I owe Tarrak about 4 or 6 hp worth of health 

*So analysis of to hit *
+7 BAB
+4 Str
+2 weapon
+2 heroism
+1 weapon focus
= +16
*lost in round 20*
+3 recitation
+2 divine favor (did I recast it?)
=+21

*Damage:*
+4 Str
+2 weapon
+2 ACF dwarf cleric
+2 fist of gods
= +10
Lost in round 20
+2 from divine favor
+3 from recitation
misapplied for 7 rounds  holy warrior
(ever since I cast recitation, damage should be 2 less for each hit) - I'll go back and calculate how much should Tarrak get back.

Sorry about that, I'll update the RG with more details so it doesn't happen again. I'll do it later, I'm at work now and I wasted enough time on the analysis.

--> need to check if there are additional bonuses (double miss)
Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26
1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19
1D8+10 = [6]+10 = 16


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Which one?



Pfizer.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ah, I see where the confusion is coming from...
> Holy Warrior is a reserve feat and not class feature from the champion. And re-reading it, I'm using it wrong  When I cast last 4th level spell, I didn't drop to lowest level spell available (so from +4 to +2, I lost whole +4 since the text states that I need to have 4th level spell readied)



Okay, I knew there was something I wasn't seeing, and I didn't think to doublecheck Maur's feats. Thanks for letting me know.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I'd say I owe Tarrak about 4 or 6 hp worth of health
> 
> *So analysis of to hit *
> +7 BAB
> +4 Str
> +2 weapon
> +2 heroism
> +1 weapon focus
> = +16
> *lost in round 20*
> +3 recitation
> +2 divine favor (did I recast it?)
> =+21
> 
> *Damage:*
> +4 Str
> +2 weapon
> +2 ACF dwarf cleric
> +2 fist of gods
> = +10
> Lost in round 20
> +2 from divine favor
> +3 from recitation
> misapplied for 7 rounds  holy warrior
> (ever since I cast recitation, damage should be 2 less for each hit) - I'll go back and calculate how much should Tarrak get back.



So, from here: Maur casts _Recitation_. It looks like Maur has hit Tarrak eight times since that round. Maur hit Tarrak twice in one round but all the other were single hits in a round. That means Tarrak has 16 more hit points. Interesting... 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, I'll update the RG with more details so it doesn't happen again. I'll do it later, I'm at work now and I wasted enough time on the analysis.



Okay, thanks.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> --> need to check if there are additional bonuses (double miss)
> Full attack vs Tarrak: 1D20+16 = [10]+16 = 26
> 1D8+10 = [7]+10 = 17
> 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19
> 1D8+10 = [6]+10 = 16



Okay.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Pfizer.



That was my vaccine too.
Experience: first dose was without side effects (besides obviously some muscle soreness where you get pricked)

The second dose only seemed that way for a day (or sometimes hours)   o
of 5 people in my team:

two got temperature (up to 38C) same day, for one that was the only consequence
one got exhausted suddenly and slept for 14 hours that same day
I got exhausted around 36 after the shot. No temperature. Slept normally through the night and that was that
one got off without any consquences at all
the only woman in the team was tired, but not hopelessly exhausted, for three days.

When I say exhausted I mean it quite literally, I barely had strength to raise my arm to cover myself. It hit me around 7pm I went from fully awake eating dinner to mewling kitten in a space of minutes.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> That means Tarrak has 16 more hit points. Interesting...



Depends on your point of view


----------



## Scotley

Glad to hear you have gotten the vaccine for COVID19. We just lost the spouse of an employee and it is pretty clear his death could have been avoided with the shot. I got mine (Moderna) way back in December and other than a little soreness in the arm I have experienced no ill effects over the last 9-10 months.


----------



## Neurotic

@Scotley only Maur is next to Tarrak, could you cast so he isn't glittered?
@Knightfall did you roll ref save for fire damage?


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley:
Tarrak - Will save vs Phar's _glitterdust_ spell: 1D20+23 = [18]+23 = 41 (saves)


----------



## Neurotic

We tested one of our daughters today, she got sniffles and a cough yesterday. She's clean - just normal "I ran outside in short sleeves" sniffles  they are not vaccinated since kids are still not approved - and the school is brewing cauldron

Back to work for me


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Scotley only Maur is next to Tarrak, could you cast so he isn't glittered?
> @Knightfall did you roll ref save for fire damage?



Caerth is also next to Tarrak and while Quinn isn't right next to Tarrak he is close enough to attack with his spiked chain, so he's within the radius of the 10 ft. burst of the spell.

I don't think I rolled a Reflex save for Maur.


----------



## Scotley

I didn't really expect that he'd get blinded, but maybe it will make it harder for him to hide.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm trying to figure out how the _glitterdust_ spell would interact with the miss chance for _damning darkness_.

Personally, I don't think it would negate the 20% miss chance, but it would mean that Quinn wouldn't have a 50% miss chance against Tarrak due to not being able to see in the dark at all. Plus, anyone shooting at Tarrak from above (except Phar) would only have to deal with the 20% miss chance instead of a 50% miss chance. Phar, with his low-light vision, only has to deal with a 20% miss chance.

So, the spell helps those without darkvision or low-light vision see Tarrak better, but it doesn't negate the 20% miss chance due to the magic of the _damning darkness_.

Does that seem reasonable?

EDIT: Found this... it is Pathfinder but it seems to tell me what should occur...


			paizo.com - Forums: Rules Questions: Glitterdust vs Darkness or Deeper Darkness
		


From that, I would say it wouldn't affect the 20% miss chance. It probably shouldn't affect the 50% miss chance for total darkness but I've already ruled that it does. The main point would be that if Tarrak tried to use the Hide skill, he'd suffer a -40 to the check.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Tarrak just cast _shield of faith_, which means his *AC is now 31*.
(This is another one of the spells I chose not to cast right away [along with _stone bones_] because I thought it was going to make Tarrak too hard to hit. With the _phylactery_, his total AC would have been *34*, but now that Angus has destroyed that item, I think 31 isn't out of reach for the PCs.)

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic:
Quinn and Maur are up next!

SDWj has already rolled his save vs. the _glitterdust_ spell and Neurotic has rolled his attack rolls for this round and missed.

EDIT: Heading back to bed for a while.


----------



## Neurotic

We need flanking and/or grabbing so we attack "only" flat-footed AC


----------



## JustinCase

Scotley said:


> OOC: DC19 Will save to avoid blindness. No spell resistance.



Will save Caerth: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We need flanking and/or grabbing so we attack "only" flat-footed AC



Here's another look at the area around the crevasse. Flanking will be difficult with where Tarrak is standing. Caerth could 'squeeze' into the space on other side of the stalagmite (two below his current position) and Maur could move to 'under' where Quinn is flying above. There would be flanking but Tarrak would have cover from the stalagmite vs. Caerth. (Caerth would also have cover from Tarrak.) Hmm, that assumes you can flank through cover... I'll have to check.

Regardless, both Maur and Caerth would have to risk AoOs from Tarrak to move to those spots.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase:
I almost forgot to roll the damage for the damning darkness spell vs. Caerth for this round.
Damning Darkness unholy damage vs. Caerth: 1D6 = [1] = 1
... 

Sir Ghal isn't at risk from the _damning darkness_ until next round.


----------



## Scotley

Unfortunately, Phar couldn't see where anyone was located. That's why he shouted a warning and waited before casting the Glitterdust.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Attacks coming forthwith.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Attacks coming forthwith.



I'll post a reply for your and Neurotic's attacks later on tonight. Feeling a bit tired. Time for a nap.


----------



## Knightfall

So, round 22 is semi-officially done. I'm just waiting for extra posts from @Neurotic and @Tellerian Hawke, if they wish to add descriptive text for their PCs actions for the round. But, here is the next round.

*Round Twenty-Three (upcoming)*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (watching over his master)
Swarm of Bats (summoned): 22 (panicked [fled]; taking shelter on the ceiling)
Caerth (flying): 22 (full attack; missed)
Screech: 22 (flying over crevasse; sickened)
Phar: 19 (cast _dispel magic_)
Tarrak: 19
Aureus: 18 (hurt badly)
Sir Ghal: 18 (jumps downs [takes damage]; damaged by _damning darkness_)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; stunned for 1 more round after this round)
Quinn (flying): 12
Maur: 12 
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt; fires heavy crossbow this round)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 4
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt)
Wieland: 3 (fatigued; near death | riding on Angus)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 (concentrating on _dancing lights_ spell)
Elle Redding (cleric): 0
Lady Pendour: 0 (mounted; sickened)
Tristan: 0 (at horses; sickened)
Angus: 0 (sickened; Heal check on self this round [failed]) 

@JustinCase, do you want Screech to do anything or should I just mark him as a noncombatant? He could go keep an eye on the quasit and Galzadar. You have a bit of time to think about it before Round 23 officially starts.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr:


Spoiler: For SDWj Only



Did you want to add a description to your post for Quinn's attack or is my posted description good enough for you?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, round 22 is semi-officially done. I'm just waiting for extra posts from @Neurotic and @Tellerian Hawke, if they wish to add descriptive text for their PCs actions for the round. But, here is the next round.




I will wait a little before posting my actions, then.



Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, do you want Screech to do anything or should I just mark him as a noncombatant? He could go keep an eye on the quasit and Galzadar. You have a bit of time to think about it before Round 23 officially starts.




Somehow I think that Screech doesn't stand a chance against Tarrak, with the Damning Darkness around. So he'll stay a noncombatant for now.

By the way, I forgot about the swarm of bats. It should still be attacking the last rook, right?


----------



## Neurotic

An archer killed the rook IIRC


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> @ScottDeWar_jr:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For SDWj Only
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want to add a description to your post for Quinn's attack or is my posted description good enough for you?



I find yours to be good. My blood sugar has been going wonky for the last few days.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> By the way, I forgot about the swarm of bats. It should still be attacking the last rook, right?





Neurotic said:


> An archer killed the rook IIRC



Correct.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, posted IC actions for both Angus (this game) and Tim (Bluffside.)


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:
			
		

> I will wait a little before posting my actions, then.



Okay, so with Neurotic and T.H.'s posts now added, you're up for the start of the next round. A quick reminder that Tarrak's AC is now 31. The 20% miss chance remains in effect even with the _glitterdust_ spell.

EDIT: I just thought of an idea. You could direct the swarm of bats to go attack the zombies that have been standing still all this time. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up right after JustinCase.


----------



## Scotley

Standing by...


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep again. Very tired.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so with Neurotic and T.H.'s posts now added, you're up for the start of the next round. A quick reminder that Tarrak's AC is now 31. The 20% miss chance remains in effect even with the _glitterdust_ spell.
> 
> EDIT: I just thought of an idea. You could direct the swarm of bats to go attack the zombies that have been standing still all this time. Heh.



Well, except that the spell explicitly states I cannot direct the swarm.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Well, except that the spell explicitly states I cannot direct the swarm.



Ah, right.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Standing by...



You're up!

Caerth attacked but missed.


----------



## Scotley

So how many spells and spell like effects is Tarrak under? At least shield of faith we know. Gonna to try a targeted dispel magic on him and see if the rest of the group can get some hits. I know I have to make a caster level check against each spell or spell like effect. I'm going to go ahead and make 4 rolls. If there are more just let me know.


----------



## Scotley

Well, I thought I did 4 rolls, but it appears I did way way more than that. Anyway, that should be enough. 

In other news, I'm heading out for a weeks' vacation this weekend. I will try to pop in, but I don't expect to be posting daily, so please npc Phar and Breva as needed.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for lunch.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar cast _dispel magic_.

Tarrak cast _ring of blades_.

Aureus moved and fired her bow and missed.

Sir Ghal finished his jump and tried to enter the damning darkness and his SR failed to protect him. He takes falling damage and unholy damage. He backs out of the _damning darkness_.

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Neurotic:
You guys are up! Tarrak's AC is now 28 after Phar dispelled the _stone bones_ spell. The _damning darkness_ is still in effect.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

finally posted. blood sugar dropped while doing laundry and had to stop and eat breakfast.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> finally posted. blood sugar dropped while doing laundry and had to stop and eat breakfast.



I saw and posted my reply.


----------



## Knightfall

So, Tarrak has just revealed to Quinn, Maur, and Caerth that another flight of rooks was sent to attack Carnell while the PCs having been dealing with the Undead Horde.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

it could be a lie


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, it's now the end of the round. This is the round that Angus tries to use the Heal skill on himself but fails. I will wait for you to post before officially moving on to the next round.


----------



## Knightfall

While waiting for T.H. to post to finish round 23, here is the revised initiative order for round 24.

*Round Twenty-Four*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27
Swarm of Bats (summoned): 22 (panicked [fled]; taking shelter on the ceiling)
Caerth: 22 (failed to grapple; unconscious/dying)
Screech: 22 (sickened; flies to Carnell)
Phar: 19 (rapid shot; hits once)
Tarrak: 19 (casts _inflict moderate wounds_)
Aureus: 18 (hurt badly; full attack with bow [missed])
Sir Ghal: 18 (hurt badly; moves into combat)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_; stunned condition ends after this round)
Quinn (flying): 12
Maur: 12 (full attack [hits once])
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt; reloading crossbow)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (carrying Annabel)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt; moving to Zephora)
Wieland: 3 (fatigued; near death | riding on Angus)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 (concentrating on _dancing lights_ spell)
Elle Redding (cleric): 0 (riding on Angus)
Lady Pendour: 0 (mounted; sickened)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 4 (at horses; delays to match Lady Pendour's actions)
Tristan: 0 (at horses; sickened)
Angus: 0 (sickened; Heal check on Thorvid [success])


----------



## Knightfall

Eutharic is going to do something this round, but he's not attacking anyone.

@JustinCase, you'll be up right after that.


----------



## Knightfall

T.H. has posted and I've replied so *Round 23* has ended.


----------



## Knightfall

Wrong thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading to bed early.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Tarrak hits Caerth with his blade, which ends the grapple attempt. Screech is now flying to Carnell.

It is now Phar's turn. If @Scotley isn't available to post, I will post for him and have him use his bow. Will wait a bit.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:


Spoiler: For This Round



If Phar doesn't hit, Tarrak goes next, which will activate the _ring of blades_. Are you still in positive hit points or are you down to using the Diehard feat? (I saw that Maur has that feat.) A quick reminder that for my campaigns, PCs and important NPCs die only after reach negative hit points equal to 10 + the character's Constitution score. So, while Diehard is only effective to -10, Maur won't actually die until he reaches -13.

(That house rule doesn't apply to undead and other creatures that are automatically destroyed at 0 hp.)

Also, since Caerth has already provoked an AoO this round, Maur can move away from Tarrak without worrying about taking an AoO. At this point in the combat, it isn't giving anything away to say he doesn't have Combat Reflexes. It would have come into play several times already. So, if Maur survives the ring of blades, you can have him attack once and then move away diagonally northwest one square, which will cost 3 squares of movement.


----------



## Knightfall

Going back to sleep for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

Crap! I nearly forgot that I have physio today. Just enough time to do some laundry and go. I'll wait until after I get back to add a post for Phar just to give Scotley a bit more time in case he is available today.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall Maur can survive another hit or two unless Tarrak fully focuses on him AND hits *HP 31/81*

I have a question though - there is an ability I didn't use because it gives DR/chaotic and Tarrak is chaotic...but I thought about it and that DOES NOT mean all his spells and attacks are chaotic, right? i.e. hit by the spell ring of blades...no chaotic component. Maybe even by the bane sword - Azurak would be different, but not the spell...

Assuming that is so (and Maur would know about the spell at the very least) can I add swift action to my last round? it would give me DR 4/chaotic for 4 rounds...


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall Maur can survive another hit or two unless Tarrak fully focuses on him AND hits *HP 31/81*
> 
> I have a question though - there is an ability I didn't use because it gives DR/chaotic and Tarrak is chaotic...but I thought about it and that DOES NOT mean all his spells and attacks are chaotic, right? i.e. hit by the spell ring of blades...no chaotic component. Maybe even by the bane sword - Azurak would be different, but not the spell...
> 
> Assuming that is so (and Maur would know about the spell at the very least) can I add swift action to my last round? it would give me DR 4/chaotic for 4 rounds...



In general, Tarrak's attacks are not considered chaotically aligned, so if Maur activates that ability, he will take four points less per round from the _ring of blades_; the blades are not chaotically aligned weapons. You can activate the ability this round on Maur's turn but not retroactively to the previous round.

Yes, _Azurak_ would bypass the DR 4/chaotic, but Angus has it now. You won't know about _Spinereaver_ unless you activate it and then Tarrak hits Maur with the blade.

In general, DR doesn't work against most spells. But, _ring of blades_ is a special case since it conjures physical blades.


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up.

Phar hit Tarrak with an arrow for minimum damage. The _damning darkness_ and _ring of blades_ just took down Caerth. Tarrak healed himself with another inflict spell. Aureus misses with her bow. And Sir Ghal rushed into the _damning darkness_ to fight Tarrak alongside Maur. He calls out to Quinn to try to get the new knight to help Caerth, if possible.

EDIT: You can have Quinn try to fly Caerth away or simply make a full attack and hope to take Tarrak out. Maur has already hit once this round, but I'm going to wait to reply to Neurotic's post until you've added your own post.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's a mini-map for the area around the crevasse.


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn can get to Caerth and pick him up, but doing so will provoke an AoO from Tarrak. He will not be able to fly him away this round.

If Tarrak isn't destroyed before his next turn, Caerth will take damage from both _damning darkness_ and _ring of blades_. He most likely wouldn't survive. (He dies at -12 hp due to his +2 to Constitution.) I will say that if Quinn goes to help him, he can shield Caerth from the _ring of blades_. Caerth would only take damage from the _damning darkness_.

Quinn could then fly away from the fight to the other side of the crevasse without provoking an AoO as long as he used the withdraw action.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall Tarrak needs to make will save vs Maurs hammer


----------



## JustinCase

Ooh, Caerth is truly in trouble now. That's a first. 

Fits his character to sacrifice himself in battle against Tarrak. But obviously I hope to keep the grumpy half-orc around.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> A. Quinn can get to Caerth and pick him up, but doing so will provoke an AoO from Tarrak. He will not be able to fly him away this round.
> 
> B. I will say that if Quinn goes to help him, he can shield Caerth from the _ring of blades_. Caerth would only take damage from the _damning darkness_.
> 
> C. Quinn could then fly away from the fight to the other side of the crevasse without provoking an AoO as long as he used the withdrawl



A. roll the AOO
B. yes, he would shield Caerth from the blades.
C. Withdrawl action is preferred.
D. how much damage does Quinn take? 
choose one
A: 1 point
B: 3 points 
C: 10 points
D: SDjr, your dreaming.


----------



## Neurotic

I expected sir Ghal to plunge in, grab Caerth and throw him out


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall Tarrak needs to make will save vs Maurs hammer



I know. My plan was to roll it after SDWj posted.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Neurotic said:


> @Knightfall Tarrak needs to make will save vs Maurs hammer



Let's hope he fails it! Come on NATURAL ONE!! Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!!


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Let's hope he fails it! Come on NATURAL ONE!! Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!!



I rolled a Natural 20.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> A. roll the AOO
> B. yes, he would shield Caerth from the blades.
> C. Withdrawl action is preferred.
> D. how much damage does Quinn take?
> choose one
> A: 1 point
> B: 3 points
> C: 10 points
> D: SDjr, your dreaming.



A. I missed.
B. Check.
C. Next round you can do this after taking damage from the _ring of blades_.
D. None this round.

The North Gods were looking out for Quinn and Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm assuming that a 19 doesn't hit Quinn with _shield of law_ protecting him.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Ooh, Caerth is truly in trouble now. That's a first.
> 
> Fits his character to sacrifice himself in battle against Tarrak. But obviously I hope to keep the grumpy half-orc around.



Quinn's half way towards saving Caerth's butt. 

@ScottDeWar_jr: For next round.
SDWj can have Quinn fly Caerth to safety either to the other side of the crevasse or up out of the crevasse to where Phar and the others are in the cave above. With a move of 60 feet while flying and using the Withdraw action, Quinn could fly with an Up Speed of 30 feet. That would allow him to ascend 60 feet into the air.

He wouldn't reach the top of the crevasse this round, so he'd have to fly up another 20 feet in the round after that, place Caerth next to Phar and the NPCs (somewhere safe [a free action]) and then reengage by flying down back towards Maur, Sir Ghal, and Tarrak at twice his flying speed (Down Speed).

Or, you could simply fly him to the other side of the crevasse and then reengage faster but there won't be anyone there who can stabilize him, unless you want Quinn to take a crack at it. It would be an untrained Heal check to attempt First Aid with a +2 for Wisdom to the roll. The DC is 15.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I rolled a Natural 20.



Better on save than on hit


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Better on save than on hit



So true. A Nat20 with Spinereaver would be nasty.


----------



## Knightfall

I will wait for T.H.'s post for the end of the round before posting for Eutharic. I will post again for Phar too. Another rapid shot.

While waiting for T.H. to post to finish round 24, here is the revised initiative order for round 25. Eutharic will interact with Phar. Caerth loses one hp and takes unholy damage from the _damning darkness_ spell this round but is being shielded from the _ring of blades_ by Quinn.

*Round Twenty-Five*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27 (took healing potions to Caerth and Quinn)
Swarm of Bats (summoned): 22 (panicked [fled]; took shelter on the ceiling)
Caerth: 22 (healed by _cure serious wounds_ potion; used CLWs wand on himself)
Screech: 22 (sickened; flying to Carnell)
Phar: 19 (rapid shot; missed)
Tarrak: 19 (cast _spider legs_ spell; climbing)
Aureus: 18 (hurt badly)
Sir Ghal: 18 (near death)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_)
Quinn (flying): 12 (shields Caerth from _ring of blades_; full attack)
Maur: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt; fires crossbow this round)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (going to get Samantha)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt; carrying Zephora)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 (concentrating on _dancing lights_ spell)
Lady Pendour: 0 (mounted [waiting]; sickened)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 0 (at horses [waiting])
Tristan: 0 (at horses [waiting]; sickened)
Elle Redding (cleric): 0 (riding on Angus)
Wieland: 0 (fatigued; near death | riding on Angus)
Angus: 0 (sickened)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted for Angus. Short and sweet, since we already know what his action will be.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase:
Eutharic just brought a healing potion to Caerth that Phar had. The potions were taken off of Crisenth by Thorvid and made their way to Phar through Elle. The quasit confirmed that the potions are indeed healing potions.

Caerth is now at 18 hit points. He is currently being cradled/shielded by Quinn and demon is sitting on the half-orc druid's chest. (Can you say awkward.)

It's your turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so at this point, Caerth, Quinn, and Eutharic are all taking up the same square, which isn't really defined very well in the rules, IMO, when not grappling. While Quinn is carrying Caerth, neither of them can attack Tarrak. Quinn can't put Caerth down until his turn (or he can fly him away as planned.)

Caerth can choose to move out of the square to an adjacent square, which will provoke an AoO from Tarrak. Caerth can't fly, I believe, in the current situation. I have to look at the spell JustinCase used again.

Caerth could try to make a Concentration check to cast a spell defensively, but I'm going to say he has a -2 circumstance penalty on any attempt to cast a spell. He could also use his _cure light wounds_ wand, which doesn't provoke an AoO.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I'm going back to sleep for a while. I have a bit of a headache. I'll check back in later.


----------



## JustinCase

I’ll post either tomorrow or the day after. 

Probably going to use the wand on myself.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

next act will be to get caerth to the ledge above.


----------



## JustinCase

Posted!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so Phar is up next and I want to check to see if @Scotley is out there and able to post before I roll another rapid shot attack for him. I won't wait too long, but it will be at least until Noon MST before I post anything for him.


----------



## Knightfall

Oaky, so I'll post for Phar soon. I need to have lunch first.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar's shots missed. Tarrak successfully cast spider legs and crawls up the wall. Sir Ghal misses with his AoO. Maur gets an AoO too. Neither Caerth nor Quinn can make AoOs while Quinn is carrying the half-orc druid. If Tarrak survives @Neurotic's attack for Maur then the ghast lord ends his movement 15 feet above the bottom of the crevasse.

Quinn will be able to hit him from the ground due to reach but not Maur or Sir Ghal, but Maur could throw his hammer. (Hmm, how much longer does the _fly_ spell last for Quinn?) EDT: No worries. It lasts minutes/round.

I'm assuming that Caerth's spell that allows him to fly didn't end when he went unconscious, but I'm going to doublecheck. At the very least, he has to recover his weapon from the ground on his next turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, it looks like only spells that require concentration end if a character falls unconscious.


----------



## Knightfall

Updated battle map for Round 25...


----------



## Neurotic

After all this, he escapes?! Where are those devils, I'm (Maur) making a pact immediately if only they kill him permanently


----------



## Knightfall

Here's a side view of the PCs and Tarrak in the crevasse. I've placed Quinn in a "recommended" position to attack Tarrak, if @ScottDeWar_jr so chooses. If he decides to carry Caerth up to the top of the crevasse as he planned when Caerth was still unconscious, I will update it accordingly.

Maur and Sir Ghal are not shown on the map since they are standing behind Caerth (and Quinn before movement) from this perspective. I've put Phar, Henry, and Aureus at the top of the crevasse where should be in relation to the PCs and Tarrak below.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> After all this, he escapes?! Where are those devils, I'm (Maur) making a pact immediately if only they kill him permanently



He's not out of range of Quinn's weapon quite yet this round. Ans as I noted, you could have Maur throw his warhammer at Tarrak. Yes, there would be a penalty for throwing a nonranged weapon, but it would be dramatic. 

Note also that there is a dead militia member at the bottom of the crevasse. A militia member that had a longbow and arrows on him when he fell. Since the bow that I gave him is masterwork, I'll say it survived the fall. Maur would have to move across one square of difficult terrain and 3 squares of normal terrain to get to the dead man. He could then retrieve the bow and use it.

Also, Caerth and Quinn can fly, so they can pursue Tarrak through the air. They can also carry Maur and Sir Ghal back up to the top of the crevasse. It might take both of them to get Maur back up to the top due to weight and carry capacity while flying.

Maur with all his gear (except his shield) weighs 268.5 lbs.

Sir Ghal with all his gear (except his throwing axe) weighs 253 lbs.

Quinn is carrying 60 lbs. of gear including his _handy haversack_. He has a Strength Score of 18, so his Light Load is up to 100 lbs; his Medium Load is 101 to 200 lbs.; and his Heavy Load is 201 to 300 lbs.

Caerth is carrying just under 80 lbs. of gear including his backpack. He has a Strength Score of 19, so his Light Load is up to 116 lbs; his Medium Load is 117 to 233 lbs.; and his Heavy Load is 234 to 350 lbs. If the number I have for his weight is right, Caerth with all his gear weighs 300 lbs.

This means, for Quinn, carrying Caerth would be well over a Heavy Load.


----------



## Knightfall

All that assumes that all the PCs took their packs down into the crevasse with them.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, Maur throwing the tanglefoot bag this round, right? You still have to roll for the 20% miss chance for it since it is a ranged touch attack. With pious soul, Maur hits Tarrak's touch AC.

Tarrak - DC 15 Reflex Save: 1D20+13 = [1]+13 = 14 [failed] (Hilarious!!!!)  
Now I roll a 1 on one of his saves!

So, Maur glues Tarrak to the wall as long as you don't roll 20 or less for the miss chance.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Can Angus hit Tarrak from his position with a bowshot? He could shoot a few times before beginning to move, without endangering his passengers. He is ok with a bow. And he has that +1 bow, as well as his own strength bow.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Can Angus hit Tarrak from his position with a bowshot? He could shoot a few times before beginning to move, without endangering his passengers. He is ok with a bow. And he has that +1 bow, as well as his own strength bow.



Tarrak is no where near the top of the crevasse at this point. Angus would have to to the edge of the crevasse and fire down at him. I think we already determined that Angus has enough movement to move to the edge of the crevasse with one move action, so he could move and fire at Tarrak this round.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, I think Angus will make a slight detour on his turn, then. He will stick to the bow, because staying at range is safer in terms of his two, wounded passengers.

I will go ahead and roll real quick; he'll only get one shot this round because of the movement required.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Does Tarrak have any AC penalties while climbing the wall? And/or while stuck with tanglefoot? Angus rolled just about as good as he can, and only hit an AC of 23 (or AC 25, if recitation is still active.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If 23 (25?) hits, Angus deals 7 pts. damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If 23 (25?) hits, Angus deals 7 pts. damage.



No. Even if Maur's tanglefoot bag doesn't miss due to the 20% miss chance, Tarrak's Dexterity modifer isn't reduced enough to affect his AC.

_Recitation_ ended a few rounds ago.

EDIT: Oh, it looks like it might be reduced by 1 to 27, but still a miss.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So Angus needs a nat 20 to hit, period. Even without the stench.


----------



## Knightfall

Nap time.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am not missing out on a cheap shot at terrak! I am doing a full round attack since I don't have to carry Caerth..


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Twenty-Six*
Eutharic (demon familiar): 27
Swarm of Bats (summoned): 22 (panicked [fled]; took shelter on the ceiling)
Caerth: 22 
Screech: 22 (sickened; flying to Carnell)
Phar: 19
Tarrak: 19 (glued to crevasse wall by Maur's tanglefoot bag)
Aureus: 18 (hurt badly)
Sir Ghal: 18 (near death)
Galzadar the Fallen: 13 (_entangled_)
Quinn (flying): 12
Maur: 12
Acolyte Zombies [x12]: 12 (motionless)
Acolyte Zombies [x3]: 12 (motionless)
Henry Hawtrey (wild. rogue): 11 (hurt; reloading crossbow)
Thorvid (male dwarf fighter): 4 (going to get Samantha)
Bothild (female dwarf fighter): 4 (hurt; carrying Zephora)
Scarborax (sorcerer): 0 (concentrating on _dancing lights_ spell)
Lady Pendour: 0 (mounted [waiting]; sickened)
Ailward Stepney (cohort): 0 (at horses [waiting])
Tristan: 0 (at horses [waiting]; sickened)
Elle Redding (cleric): 0 (riding on Angus)
Wieland: 0 (fatigued; near death | riding on Angus)
Angus: 0 (sickened)


----------



## Knightfall

I am going to add a post for the quasit. All he's going to do is fly up to the top of the crevasse.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, I'm assuming you'll post on Monday. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> No. Even if Maur's tanglefoot bag doesn't miss due to the 20% miss chance, Tarrak's Dexterity modifer isn't reduced enough to affect his AC.
> 
> _Recitation_ ended a few rounds ago.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, it looks like it might be reduced by 1 to 27, but still a miss.



Tanglefoot gives -4 dexterity from the bag, so that should be -2 dex bonus to AC.
Too bad dnd 3.5 doesn't give immobilized condition, it would make him flat-footed and every little bit counts


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Tanglefoot gives -4 dexterity from the bag, so that should be -2 dex bonus to AC.
> Too bad dnd 3.5 doesn't give immobilized condition, it would make him flat-footed and every little bit counts



Except that his armor doesn't allow for him to use all of his Dexterity bonus for AC, so it doesn't reduce it by 2. It is already reduced due to the chainmail he's wearing. Max. Dexterity bonus is +2 and and the tanglefoot bag reduced his Dexterity to 13 from 17.

So, his AC only drops by one.


----------



## Scotley

I am back and should be posting regularly now. I had hoped that Tarrak might be dead before I returned.


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> I am back and should be posting regularly now. I had hoped that Tarrak might be dead before I returned.



We hoped that too, but maybe you can have better luck with ranged attacks than we had until now.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling 20% miss chance for @JustinCase's successful attack...

20% Miss Chance: 1D100 = [86] = 86
Still a hit!


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase's attack destroys Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

*Reflex saves for NPCs vs. Malotoch's Retribution*
Aureus - Reflex save (DC 15): 1D20+20 = [1]+20 = 21 (failed)
Sir Ghal - Reflex save (DC 20): 1D20+12 = [9]+12 = 21 (saves)
Henry Hawtrey - Reflex save (DC 15): 1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30 (saves; takes no damage due to Evasion)

I will wait to roll saves for Elle and Wieland until T.H. decides if he's going to have Angus sheild them from the damage. I'm assuming he will.


----------



## Knightfall

Fire and bludgeoning damage for all PCs and NPCs in or near the crevasse: 1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [3] = 3
Extra fire and bludgeoning damage to PCs and Sir Ghal in the crevasse: 1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [3] = 3

So, Aureus takes 4 points of fire damage and 3 points of bludgeoning damage and is knocked prone. That puts her at 2 hps.

Sir Ghal takes 4 points of fire damage and 3 points of nonlethal damage. That drops him to -1 hp.


----------



## Knightfall

Oh, I missed Thorvid. He's close enough to the edge of the crevasse to need to make a save.

Thorvid - DC 15 Reflex Save: 1D20-1 = [12]-1 = 11 (failed)
So, he takes 4 points of fire damage and 3 points of bludgeoning damage and is knocked prone. He has 1 hp left.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase's attack destroys Tarrak.



Kill stealer 

We got lucky with that glue bag

@Knightfall what damage did Maur take in that last round from the blades, may make a difference between standing and falling

Reflex: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Kill stealer
> 
> We got lucky with that glue bag



Yes, you did. If he'd gotten up out of the crevasse, it could have gone very badly.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> @Knightfall what damage did Maur take in that last round from the blades, may make a difference between standing and falling
> 
> Reflex: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18



If you activated the ability that gave DR 4/chaotic then Maur took only 6 damage from the _ring of blades_.

Here's the post: Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [IC]


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> Kill stealer




 Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## JustinCase

Reflex save Caerth:
1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26

Saved.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, I'll need a DC 15 Reflex save from you.

@JustinCase, you're is DC 20.
EDIT: And if I'd just waited. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Reflex save Caerth:
> 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
> 
> Saved.



So, 4 fire damage and 3 nonlethal damage.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic:
Will the failed Reflex save Maur takes 8 points of fire damage and 6 points of bludgeoning damage. But, if the DR protection is up, then he only take 2 points of bludgeoning damage. The DR doesn't affect the fire damage.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I've already figured out most of the XP for this battle and I'll just say it is a lot! *I mean A LOT, A LOT!*

I'm still trying to figure out if I should be giving you guys even more for defeating Tarrak. I'll let you guys know later on today.


----------



## Neurotic

We still need to clear out zombies


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We still need to clear out zombies



Yeah, I've already added in the zombies. At this point, I'd say defeating them is a given. They won't attack until they are attacked and then they will shamble forward into the spikes.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you know what... don't worry about it.


----------



## Knightfall

Having lunch.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is PDF for all the XP the PCs have earned up to this point. After Tarrak is destroyed, the PCs should have the following XP totals for *the entire game* up to this point. Like with the other game, I've gone back and add some extra roleplaying XP awards.

*Angus:* 56,990 XP
*Caerth:* 56,895 XP
*Maur:* 56,740 XP
*Phar:* 56,404 XP
*Quinn:* 56,245 XP
---
*Aureus:* 52,591 XP

EDIT: Ack, it should say Crow God not Crown God at the top the PDF. Doh!


----------



## Knightfall

So, all the PCs are now 11th level and Aureus is 10th level.


----------



## Knightfall

I've also calculated *Total XP* for the other NPCs. These numbers did not affect how much XP the PCs got from the encounter vs. the Undead Horde. If you guys want to see the breakdown, then take a look at the attached PDF.

*Bothild:* 16,835 XP (goes from 1st to 6th level)
*Elle:* 16,835 XP (goes from 1st to 6th level)
*Ghal:* 38,720 XP (goes from 8th to 9th level)
*Henry:* 38,720 XP (goes from 8th to 9th level)
*Lady Pendour:* 39,220 XP (goes from 8th to 9th level)
*Scarborax:* 34,016 XP (goes from ECL 7 to ECL 8 [might buy off his LA])
*Temperance (if healed):* 16,115 XP (goes from 2nd to 6th level)
*Thorvid:* 16,835 XP (goes from 1st to 6th level)
*Tristan:* 19,835 XP (goes from 3rd to 6th level)
*Wieland:* 32,013 XP (goes from 6th to 8th level)
---
*Ailward (gains XP as cohort):* 17,979 XP (goes from 5th to 6th level)


----------



## Neurotic

From 1 to 6 in 1 fight!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall Left you a message on the Discord server.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Tarrak was CR 16 ?!? WOW


----------



## Knightfall

So, while the combat is over, the current scene isn't over. The PCs still have the _entangled_ Galzadar to deal with and Maur will want to mop up the zombies. The dead and wounded have to be taken back to Carnell. If Tarrak wasn't lying, then Carnell could be in trouble.

But, first someone has to help Maur and Sir Ghal get out of the crevasse. 

I have a really bad headache, so I need to lay down for a while. There is tons of construction going on outside and my idiot of a neighbour is working on his damn apartment again. I don't care what he says, it doesn't take that long to replace your floors. 

Luckily, I have earplugs if it gets really bad.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tarrak was CR 16 ?!? WOW



I was considering making him higher then I realized I forgot to add +4 to his natural AC for the template I added to him from Green Ronin's Advanced Bestiary.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

busy with stuff right now, but Quinn will slowly fly each out of the crevasse.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus' takes her 2nd level in Divine Bard. Her hps will go up by 7 and I made sure to give her ranks in Perform this time; 4 ranks in Perform (lore-chant) for a total of +6 to her Perform skill rolls. She adds _ghost sound_ to her orisons and gains both _comprehend languages_ and _cure light wounds_ for her first two 1st-level divine bard spells. Her BAB goes up by 1 as does her Reflex and Will save bonuses.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic:
> Will the failed Reflex save Maur takes 8 points of fire damage and 6 points of bludgeoning damage. But, if the DR protection is up, then he only take 2 points of bludgeoning damage. The DR doesn't affect the fire damage.



So, by my calculation Maur was at 31, lost 13 to the ring of blades initially, took additional 6 (saved by DR)  for total of 12 before the explosion

Explosion did 6 fire and 2 (again, DR) bludgeon...Maur stands with all of  4hp


----------



## Knightfall

Still waking up. My mind is groggy. I will get a post up after I've had some sort of breakfast. Mmm, eggs sound like a good idea.

EDIT: The eggs in the fridge were bad. Had to throw them away.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm feeling a bit unwell. My IBS seems to be flaring up on me. I need to lie down for a while.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added. @ScottDeWar_jr, I left it open-ended so you can still add your description.


----------



## Neurotic

The zombies...they are still next to spiked stones, right? So, each one hit by an arrow will step forward and attack the attacker...except it will get shredded...it will be messy, but without danger...right?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> The zombies...they are still next to spiked stones, right? So, each one hit by an arrow will step forward and attack the attacker...except it will get shredded...it will be messy, but without danger...right?



Exactly. They just need an incentive to sure forward and attack.


----------



## JustinCase

Wow, we're really going up 2 levels. Never done that before. 

Obviously Caerth keeps going on the druid path; not multiclassing him. But I am going to see if there is a suitable prestige class that fits him.


----------



## Scotley

Actually, Phar has a fireball left. I think he might thin out the zombies considerably with that.


----------



## JustinCase

I decided to keep Caerth on the druid path. The only two remotely interesting prestige classes are either too cheesy and unfit for the game (Planar Shepherd) or too pidgeonholed (Master of Many Forms).

Edit: Alright, I just leveled him up to 11. I haven't picked any new spells yet (I guess they will be in effect only after a rest?) and I'm not sure how many charges of the Wand of Cure Light Wounds (and the potion?) have been spent since the battle started. I'll check later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Posted again for Angus. (Twice, first post was to establish intent, then second post was made when inspiration struck, lol.)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hey all. My blood sugars have been on the low end, even as low as 43 at work and wake up at the 50's. that is too low. Sorry for disappearing, but, you know: Real life - ick.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hey all. My blood sugars have been on the low end, even as low as 43 at work and wake up at the 50's. that is too low. Sorry for disappearing, but, you know: Real life - ick.



Yes, real life first. Always.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll add a new post either Wednesday or Thursday. I doubt I'll be up for trying to write it later tonight.


----------



## Neurotic

I have Akos mostly leveled up, spells for the day to be selected

Skills will be 
Arcana, Local, Nature, Planar +1
UMD, Initimidate, Diplomacy +1
Bluff +3 (needed for Social recovery skill trick) - I have three more to take, healing hands, swift concentration and that one for hidden casting - I need to check the prerequisites.


----------



## Neurotic

For Maur...I'll have a clownhouse this weekend and the next with twins and then wife birthday and associated family gatherings so...soonish?


----------



## Knightfall

I started working on the next post today, but it turned out to be a rough day for me. I'm going to sleep early tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

New post just added a moment ago.


----------



## Knightfall

Here are the items missing from Mabon's smithy...

The prelate's bracers, mace and shield, Hirasean's sword, and Aries cloak and gloves.
Xander's waraxe, hand crossbow, leather apron armor, quiver, and vial of poison.

Taken from Brutus...

His greataxe, amulet, signet ring, and coin pouch.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> For Maur...I'll have a clownhouse this weekend and the next with twins and then wife birthday and associated family gatherings so...soonish?



No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

*Fight in Carnell*
I should note that I didn't just decide what happened in Carnell without any dice rolls. I did an initiative order and went through 17 rounds of actions. I admit I didn't roll full attack routines for every character, as it would have taken a very long time. But there were hits and misses. A lot of misses. There were crits and critical misses. There were also skill check when required.

I will post details in the campaign guide thread at some point, but I want your PCs to discover some of what happened through roleplaying.

Besides Brutus, three other named NPCs were slain: the villainous necromancer, Reynold; Zofia Brae, a local sorcerer who volunteered; and the catfolk scribe Gangrell who braved the fight to try to help the defenders.

In addition to healing Timmins with magic, Aries stabilized two other NPCs before they died.

Each of the surviving NPCs gained 2,200 XP each. Most of them went up a level as they were either 1st or 2nd-level characters before the fight.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, it was Timmins who took out Reynold, so by the law of the Strandlands, he is allowed to claim the man's possessions and any property Reynold owns. That means that the necromancer's apothecary shop now belongs to Timmins.

It was not known in Carnell that Reynold was a necromancer. If it had been, he would have been arrested and likely convicted against crimes against nature.

Necromancy is considered to be a blight on the world and it is outlawed in many places where the North Gods are worshipped. It is outlawed in the Strandlands.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for a cat nap.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur and the level up 
I like Hammer of Moradin, but it requires Iron Will (which I cannot take before 12th), same with Fist of Raziel...

So the choice comes to:
Church Inquisitor and
Divine Disciple

Both give an extra domain and have the same stats - with disciple better describing Maur with his adherence to the teachings of Moradin rather than investigative skills. So, I'll 75% sure take Divine Disciple levels if that's OK.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur and the level up
> I like Hammer of Moradin, but it requires Iron Will (which I cannot take before 12th), same with Fist of Raziel...
> 
> So the choice comes to:
> Church Inquisitor and
> Divine Disciple
> 
> Both give an extra domain and have the same stats - with disciple better describing Maur with his adherence to the teachings of Moradin rather than investigative skills. So, I'll 75% sure take Divine Disciple levels if that's OK.



That's fine.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

So, Angus has finished his task carrying bodies and survivors to and fro? If so, once we arrive in the village, I'd like to make a heal check on Wieland.





Does that do anything for him? i.e., did I make the DC?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> So, Angus has finished his task carrying bodies and survivors to and fro? If so, once we arrive in the village, I'd like to make a heal check on Wieland.
> 
> View attachment 145588
> Does that do anything for him? i.e., did I make the DC?



I believe the DC was 22. I'll doublecheck a bit later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

If the journey took 6 hours, the stench should have worn off, correct? I was referring to tending actual wounds, since I know he suffered a lot of damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> If the journey took 6 hours, the stench should have worn off, correct? I was referring to tending actual wounds, since I know he suffered a lot of damage.



Probably.

FYI, he did just drink a healing potion.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall a healing potion is like a McDonald's hamburger patty; a Heal check from a skilled healer is like a Porterhouse Steak from Outback.


----------



## Knightfall

Ended up stay up late to work on some stuff, so I probably won't be online really early in the morning. I will put together a list of the loot the PCs gained from the Battle against the Undead Horde. Unless you guys say otherwise, I'm going to assume the PCs take the time to help the people of Carnell and rest before going after Eike and Xander.

It would be a good idea to try to help Galzadar before hunting down the escapees and neither Sir Gareth or Quinten ever came back from Gurnard's Head. It is believed they were attacked by giant sand spiders, but their bodies have not been found.

Note that while it is considered forbidden for followers of the North Gods to raise the dead without the approval of a cleric of Hades, that restriction doesn't apply to those who follow an Interloper God (or one of the Demihuman Deities). I haven't decided which NPCs followed the North Gods but expect that roughly 95% of the people in Carnell are followers of the North Gods. Brutus and Meridith were devoted to all the North Gods and Syndra was a follower of Larea, specifically. Of course, the fallen female human gala, Samantha Willowchild, was a follower of Inanna.

Regardless, if any follower of an Interloper God is to be raised from the dead, the PCs better do it somewhere else besides Carnell. While the people aren't likely to become upset, it could get Lady Pendour in trouble with the senate. The PCs could travel up the coast to Hazepoint where there is a burial mound that is often used by priests of the various Interloper Gods to raise the dead. It is a sacred place and is one of the few 'legal' places in the Strandlands to raise a follower of an Interloper God.

Of course, the NPC's soul must be willing. 

Heading off to bed!


----------



## JustinCase

Well, Caerth doesn't intend to raise anyone from the dead. The circle of life, and all that. Someone had best come up with a darn good argument for him to reconsider his stance!  

Also, note to self: Caerth will cast Remove Disease on himself before resting, so that the ghoul fever will not take effect.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Well, Caerth doesn't intend to raise anyone from the dead. The circle of life, and all that. Someone had best come up with a darn good argument for him to reconsider his stance!
> 
> Also, note to self: Caerth will cast Remove Disease on himself before resting, so that the ghoul fever will not take effect.



Maur would not raise anyone - they fell in battle defending their homes. Good, honorable death.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> @Knightfall a healing potion is like a McDonald's hamburger patty; a Heal check from a skilled healer is like a Porterhouse Steak from Outback.



Remember that if you want NPCs to recover hit points faster, they must be resting completely in order for them to increase recovery. That wouldn't be possible in the 6 hours it takes to get back to Carnell. It requires long-term care...





__





						SRD:Heal Skill - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				




Angus (and the other PCs) will have to rest first before any new skill points, feats, and new special abilities become active.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,

The PCs will need to find the three special components needed for the ritual before they can begin. Finding the night plague and the stormdust won't take very much time. Cearth can either go pick some fresh *night plague* or look to see if their is some in Aeron's house. Fresh is probably better. Caerth would need to make a DC 10 Search check and he can Take 10 on this check.

He also knows where to find *stormdust* along the coastline. It's a bit harder to find and requires a DC 15 Search check to locate in the wilderness (he can't take 10). Galzadar did say that his forced-upon apprentice might have some in his home. Caerth knew who Reynold was in town but didn't know the man was a necromancer. He seemed like a normal apothecary.

Finding the *starclay* won't be as easy. The PCs are unlikely to find it anywhere near Carnell, as it requires a specific environment to come into existence in the wild. This is a DC 40 Search check and the PCs would have to be in mountainous terrain (near a lake) to have any chance at finding it. However, it can be made with a successful DC 30 Craft (alchemy) check. Crafting the starclay requires a minimum of 12 hours plus 1d6 hours to complete (and access to an alchemist's lab). For every 5 the roll is above the DC, the number of hours in takes drops by 1.

The PCs can use Aid Another for the Craft (alchemy) check but only 2 others can help. Any more than that will just be 'too many cooks'.

The PCs could also go to Belporte (the closest city) and try buy the starclay from an alchemist. It is very expensive, however. It costs 600 gp per lb. but the PCs would only need 1 lb. While it isn't an illegal alchemical item, it is considered to be restricted in the Strandlands, so the PCs might to explain why they need it (or might have to pay more).

EDIT: Belport is 72 miles away if the PCs follow the trail from Carnell to the city. It is only 48 miles if the PCs go overland through the wilderness. In both cases, the PCs will have to travel through 8 miles of hills but the rest of the terrain is either grassland (along the trail) or low, grassy hills (overland).

Of course, the PCs could get there quickly by flying.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Well, Caerth doesn't intend to raise anyone from the dead. The circle of life, and all that. Someone had best come up with a darn good argument for him to reconsider his stance!



It really up to the PCs to decide, so since neither Caerth and Maur are unwilling to raise anyone from the dead, the NPCs that have died will stay dead. It's the way of life in the Strandlands to respect death and simply bury the dead with honors.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Also, note to self: Caerth will cast Remove Disease on himself before resting, so that the ghoul fever will not take effect.



_Also noted by the DM._



Neurotic said:


> Maur would not raise anyone - they fell in battle defending their homes. Good, honorable death.



It's a good choice. And, the Dwarven Gods respect the North Gods and their priests respect the traditions of not raising the dead unless there is a very good reason.

I am still going to go through which NPCs that died are worshipers of the North Gods and which ones are not... but that's mainly for me now.


----------



## Knightfall

Next up is the loot.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that Aries will want his stuff back, if possible. Since he helped defend Carnell, he probably should get most of his mundane gear back without any issues. The question becomes, will Angus give back the man's _Amulet of Natural Armor +3_. 

He reclaims his mundane chainmail and mace. His magical cloak and gloves were taken from the smithy by Eike and Xander.

Wieland gives the _Goggles of Night_ back to Aries.


----------



## Knightfall

The one item that wasn't taken from the smithy by Eike and Xander was the Prelate's magical armor. It only suffered minor damage, so it could be worn by a character with only minor repairs.

It is a simple set of _+1 chainmail_.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase,
> 
> The PCs will need to find the three special components needed for the ritual before they can begin. Finding the night plague and the stormdust won't take very much time. Cearth can either go pick some fresh *night plague* or look to see if their is some in Aeron's house. Fresh is probably better. Caerth would need to make a DC 10 Search check and he can Take 10 on this check.
> 
> He also knows where to find *stormdust* along the coastline. It's a bit harder to find and requires a DC 15 Search check to locate in the wilderness (he can't take 10). Galzadar did say that his forced-upon apprentice might have some in his home. Caerth knew who Reynold was in town but didn't know the man was a necromancer. He seemed like a normal apothecary.
> 
> Finding the *starclay* won't be as easy. The PCs are unlikely to find it anywhere near Carnell, as it requires a specific environment to come into existence in the wild. This is a DC 40 Search check and the PCs would have to be in mountainous terrain (near a lake) to have any chance at finding it. However, it can be made with a successful DC 30 Craft (alchemy) check. Crafting the starclay requires a minimum of 12 hours plus 1d6 hours to complete (and access to an alchemist's lab). For every 5 the roll is above the DC, the number of hours in takes drops by 1.
> 
> The PCs can use Aid Another for the Craft (alchemy) check but only 2 others can help. Any more than that will just be 'too many cooks'.
> 
> The PCs could also go to Belporte (the closest city) and try buy the starclay from an alchemist. It is very expensive, however. It costs 600 gp per lb. but the PCs would only need 1 lb. While it isn't an illegal alchemical item, it is considered to be restricted in the Strandlands, so the PCs might to explain why they need it (or might have to pay more).
> 
> EDIT: Belport is 72 miles away if the PCs follow the trail from Carnell to the city. It is only 48 miles if the PCs go overland through the wilderness. In both cases, the PCs will have to travel through 8 miles of hills but the rest of the terrain is either grassland (along the trail) or low, grassy hills (overland).
> 
> Of course, the PCs could get there quickly by flying.




I intended to put Galzadar there while looking for the items. Hopefully the sacred ground will keep the elf somewhat safe in the meantime. 

After checking up on the villagers, Caerth wants to make a plan with his fellows on the best and quickest way to find them.


----------



## Knightfall

Treasure from the battle: [v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!


----------



## Knightfall

Going to bed early tonight.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Treasure from the battle: [v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!



Those are some awesome stuff. Quite a few are useless for us except in selling or reforging, however.

Besides the weapons and potions, obviously, these may be very useful for our party:

_+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail_ [SR 19]
_+1 Mithral Breastplate
+1 Chainmail _(x2)

_+1 Darkwood Buckler
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection_ [has skull motif on it]

_Amulet of Health +4 _(it's Galzadar's, so we may want to give it back)
_Periapt of Wisdom +2
Amulet of Natural Armor +4

Ring of Feather Falling _(x2)
_Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance
Ring of Protection +2

Hat of Resistance +3_ [unique item] (Galzadar's)
_Headband of Intellect +2

Robe of Protection_ (+4 deflection bonus to AC) [unique item] (Galzadar's)
_Slippers of Spider Climbing _(Galzadar's)

Caerth could use that Periapt of Wisdom, and I think Phar can find some use out of the Headband of Intellect. The armor and shields are mostly for the melee types;  Caerth could use a weapons upgrade, but is limited in the type of weapons he is proficient in as a druid. Also he cannot wear metal armor, and he's already got a fine magical armor.

The amulets and rings are useful for anyone. Do I remember correctly that one can use two rings at a time?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Those are some awesome stuff. Quite a few are useless for us except in selling or reforging, however.
> 
> Besides the weapons and potions, obviously, these may be very useful for our party:
> 
> _+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail_ [SR 19]
> _+1 Mithral Breastplate
> +1 Chainmail _(x2)
> 
> _+1 Darkwood Buckler
> +1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection_ [has skull motif on it]
> 
> _Amulet of Health +4 _(it's Galzadar's, so we may want to give it back)
> _Periapt of Wisdom +2
> Amulet of Natural Armor +4
> 
> Ring of Feather Falling _(x2)
> _Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance
> Ring of Protection +2
> 
> Hat of Resistance +3_ [unique item] (Galzadar's)
> _Headband of Intellect +2
> 
> Robe of Protection_ (+4 deflection bonus to AC) [unique item] (Galzadar's)
> _Slippers of Spider Climbing _(Galzadar's)
> 
> Caerth could use that Periapt of Wisdom, and I think Phar can find some use out of the Headband of Intellect. The armor and shields are mostly for the melee types;  Caerth could use a weapons upgrade, but is limited in the type of weapons he is proficient in as a druid. Also he cannot wear metal armor, and he's already got a fine magical armor.
> 
> The amulets and rings are useful for anyone. Do I remember correctly that one can use two rings at a time?



Maur would be interested in
_+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection_ [has skull motif on it] - needs skull removing 
_Amulet of Natural Armor +4
AND/OR 
Ring of Protection +2 (can trade RoP +1)_

Maur doesn't need armor, has good AC and saves and +2 weapon so feel free to use whatever you need
Ring of feather falling might come useful since he's a falling hazard everywhere


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> The amulets and rings are useful for anyone. Do I remember correctly that one can use two rings at a time?



A character can wear 2 rings.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Who got my old Amulet +2? I would need that back before I give up the +3. I think I gave it to Quinn.

And in that case, Angus would be interested in the +4 (Nat Armor) Amulet on the list. But that's the only item he's interested in; he really doesn't need any of the rest of it, except perhaps one of the FF rings, but that would be ONLY if there was one left over. (i.e., if someone else needs it more, Angus won't argue.)


----------



## Scotley

Phar actually already has a headband of intellect. He also has a +1 darkwood buckler and a +1 ring of protection. He would also like to have the bracers of natural armor or the +2 ring of protection and would also be able to give someone else the +1 ring of protection.

The wand of cat's grace would be good for Phar. He can't really use any of the armor or weapons.
Useful as that belt of death might be to Phar, I can't see him using it. 

While he would certainly benefit from the amulet of health, I more frontline fighter type seems a better fit for it. Same with the periapt of wisdom others could get more good from it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Who got my old Amulet +2? I would need that back before I give up the +3. I think I gave it to Quinn.
> 
> And in that case, Angus would be interested in the +4 (Nat Armor) Amulet on the list. But that's the only item he's interested in; he really doesn't need any of the rest of it, except perhaps one of the FF rings, but that would be ONLY if there was one left over. (i.e., if someone else needs it more, Angus won't argue.)



Yes, he gave it to Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I have physio this afternoon and will probably be very tired afterwards. I'm already tired; didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar actually already has a headband of intellect. He also has a +1 darkwood buckler and a +1 ring of protection. He would also like to have the bracers of natural armor or the +2 ring of protection and would also be able to give someone else the +1 ring of protection.
> 
> The wand of cat's grace would be good for Phar. He can't really use any of the armor or weapons.
> Useful as that belt of death might be to Phar, I can't see him using it.
> 
> While he would certainly benefit from the amulet of health, I more frontline fighter type seems a better fit for it. Same with the periapt of wisdom others could get more good from it.



Also, the _belt of death_ is considered an evil item due to the profane bonus. A good character really shouldn't benefit from such a bonus. While there is no real rule against it (I think), using it would probably be considered an evil act.


----------



## Knightfall

A quick reminder about the Anarchic weapon property...





__





						SRD:Anarchic - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				






> *Anarchic:* An anarchic weapon is chaotically aligned and infused with the power of chaos. It makes the weapon chaos-aligned and thus bypasses the corresponding damage reduction. It deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all of lawful alignment. It bestows one negative level on any lawful creature attempting to wield it. The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in hand and disappears when the weapon is no longer wielded. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells) while the weapon is wielded. Bows, crossbows, and slings so crafted bestow the chaotic power upon their ammunition.



So, while none of the lawfully-aligned characters can wield _Azurak_ or the Confessor's javelin, neutral- and chaotically-aligned characters can wield them.

So, Angus and Phar could use the javelin without penalty and Caerth could use it but would take a -4 penalty to use it.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur would divine if he can turn profane to sacred via some purification ritual.

Otherwise hw will destroy them even if he needs to do some restitution to Carnell or the party later.

He will help in Carnell 

He would suggest to leave many of the 'weaker' items with newly minted heroes.

He would also vote against leaving anything to Galzadar, he has plenty to make up for an he can always make more items. With eventual exception for resistance item.

I just remembered we had some extra spells from the shrine, and that one option included tree stride. Which means Eike and Xander are literally one divination away.

Full proper IC post coming in the morning


----------



## JustinCase

Scotley said:


> Phar actually already has a headband of intellect. He also has a +1 darkwood buckler and a +1 ring of protection. He would also like to have the bracers of natural armor or the +2 ring of protection and would also be able to give someone else the +1 ring of protection.
> 
> The wand of cat's grace would be good for Phar. He can't really use any of the armor or weapons.
> Useful as that belt of death might be to Phar, I can't see him using it.
> 
> While he would certainly benefit from the amulet of health, I more frontline fighter type seems a better fit for it. Same with the periapt of wisdom others could get more good from it.



Ah, I should've known Phar already had that headband. Seems like everyone else would profit from the second one; do we have anyone else who relies on intelligence much?

Also, Caerth would gladly take a +1 ring of protection if Phar takes the +2.


Neurotic said:


> Maur would divine if he can turn profane to sacred via some purification ritual.
> 
> Otherwise hw will destroy them even if he needs to do some restitution to Carnell or the party later.
> 
> He will help in Carnell
> 
> He would suggest to leave many of the 'weaker' items with newly minted heroes.
> 
> He would also vote against leaving anything to Galzadar, he has plenty to make up for an he can always make more items. With eventual exception for resistance item.
> 
> I just remembered we had some extra spells from the shrine, and that one option included tree stride. Which means Eike and Xander are literally one divination away.
> 
> Full proper IC post coming in the morning



After a rest, Caerth is also able to prepare Tree Stride or even Transport Via Plants. 

I agree with destroying the most evil items if they cannot be purified. Likewise, Caerth intends to make sure the battleground is at least neutral (or even sacred) to avoid any lingering taint of evil. Not sure how to do that, but combined druidic and clerical rituals seem appropriate, and perhaps installing a guardian of some sort.

For the moment, Caerth intends to wait and see what becomes of Galzadar before deciding anything about his possessions. Keep them away from him for the time being, yes. Divide them amongst ourselves, not just yet.


----------



## Neurotic

Consecrate done each day for a year would permanently consecrate the grounds. Installing there a small shrine would help make it permanent and hard to dispel

Maur wouldn't wait until we resolve Galzadar before going after the duergar - giving them too much time means letting them back into civilization and leaving the death of half-ogre boy and whoever else he could have saved pointless.

I say we divine them, air-walk, run, fly or whatever there and execute them on the spot.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur would divine if he can turn profane to sacred via some purification ritual.
> 
> Otherwise hw will destroy them even if he needs to do some restitution to Carnell or the party later.



I fairly certain there is something in the Book of Exalted Deeds for gaining XP for destroying evil items. I'll look through the book and see if there is a way to sanctify evil items too. I think there is but I can't remember.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He will help in Carnell



There are numerous members of the militia who need rest and healing. Of all the NPCs that fought alongside the PCs, only Elle and Scarborax were unwounded by the end of the fight and Lady Pendour took only minor damage. However, Scarborax nearly died, so he's going to need to rest. Sir Ghal also dropped below 0 hp, so he's going to rest even if healed magically.

(Wieland was fatigued but @Tellerian Hawke made a Heal check to help him recover faster.)

@JustinCase:
Using Kang's _deathwatch_ ability, Caerth can determine that Aureus and Thorvid are "fragile." All the other significantly wounded NPCs from the fight in the cave are considered to be "fighting off death." Most are either below half their hit points or close to it. Eleven NPCs died during the fight against the undead horde: Annabel Ufford (militia), Arruns (militia), Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn (ranger and bard [married]), Kingsley (militia), Logan (militia), Meridith Bowen, Philippa (militia), Samantha Willowchild (gala of Inanna), Syndra Stormraven, and Zephora Chyrche (militia).

For the NPCs that fought off the rooks and traitorous Reynold, there are two NPCs that are unconscious but stabilized (by Aries) and all the other survivors are wounded with most of them being considered fighting off death. Aries, Mabon, and Timmins are all severely wounded and Timmins nearly died. He's going to need to rest even if magically healed.

The other named NPCs who survived the fight in Carnell are Atriline Barrelfinger (female dwarf), Jasper Johns (male human), Kibreana Whitbelly (female dwarf [stabilized but unconscious]), Lillie Frid (female human), and Urshor Balhana (male half-elf). There are 7 other unnamed members of the militia who survived the fight.

(In addition to Brutus, Gangrell, and Zofia Brae, there is one militia fighter and eight militia recruits among the dead.)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He would suggest to leave many of the 'weaker' items with newly minted heroes.
> 
> He would also vote against leaving anything to Galzadar, he has plenty to make up for an he can always make more items. With eventual exception for resistance item.



So far, I've let you guys debate about the items. It's really up to you to decide what you want to do with captured items. The laws of the Strandlands make it clear that those who defeat a foe, whether individually or in a group, are allowed to claim the enemy's possessions. (That assumes in a conflict that was sanctioned by the law.) So, while the PCs (and Aureus) have a right to the captured items, so do the NPCs that survived fighting alongside them. Lady Pendour will want to make restitution to the families of the NPCs that died (at the very least).

Those that fought with the PCs against Tarrak's horde do realize that they would not have stood a chance against the cultists and undead without the PCs leading the way, so they are willing to forgo claims to the most powerful items. They also donot want anything that is evil or connected to Necromancy. None of them would want anything to do with Tarrak's possessions, for example.

(Lady Pendour will insist that anything created using Necromancy be destroyed unless the PCs can convince her otherwise. She will probably insist on that for _Spinereaver_ and any items/weapons that are profane/unholy, as well [assuming they can't be sanctified].)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I just remembered we had some extra spells from the shrine, and that one option included tree stride. Which means Eike and Xander are literally one divination away.
> 
> Full proper IC post coming in the morning



Caprasia Panthera (the cultist bard) and a few other cultists also needs to be captured. The last time the PCs saw Lady Panthera was in the cultists' temple. The PCs never encountered the ghast cleric that Aries refers to as Anselm. (His title is Cleric of Works.) Aries also knows two other cultists by name: Amada Vandran and Granger Vexx.

He also tells the PCs that if the dead cultists are left to rot in the temple, they will rise as undead. This is effect of the Temple of Malotoch's altar and the altar needs to be destroyed.

As well, don't forget that both Sir Gareth and Quinten are still missing. Their prisoner, Vesh Trevil, is also missing. The militia sent out to find them (before the PCs left for the cave) reported back that they found the launch and evidence of a giant sand spider attack, but no one has been able to follow up since then.

The villagers are all really worn out and want to bury their dead before doing anything else. They've been through a lot. Remember that these are simple people who earn their livings primarily by farming or fishing. Rumors begin to circulate that some families are considering leaving Carnell for larger towns or cities.


----------



## Knightfall

For Aureus, her normal AC is 21 and her saves are as follows: Fort +4, Ref +11, and Will +11. Here is the magical gear she currently has: _+3 composite longbow_, _+2 short sword_, _+2 mithral shirt_, _gloves of dexterity_ +2, and _rope of climbing_.

She could any of the magical rings (especially one of the _feather fall_ rings) and the _periapt of wisdom +2_. The _headband of intellect +2_ could be useful to her as well. While she prefers to fight without a shield, the _darkwood buckler +1_ might be a good choice for her if one of the PCs claims the _ring of protection +2_ (and there isn't a +1 ring left that can go to her).

She only has a Strength of 13, so unless on of the PC warrior-types wants it, she'll ask for the _potion of bull's strength_.


----------



## Knightfall

*More about Galzadar's Shadow Longblade:*
This blade is finely crafted and surprisingly light. The elegant, silvery, glasslike-blade seems to flicker in and out of focus, seemingly solid one second and ephemeral the next. The hilt is simple yet elegant in design, and the pommel is set with a single, perfect, square-cut diamond that is easily worth more than 1,000 gp in its own right.

The shadowblade acts as a _+2 longsword_ with the added benefit of exiting simultaneously on the Material and Ethereal Planes. While the wielder doesn't gain any senses to detect ethereal creatures. If the wielder knows there is an ethereal foe nearby, they may try to attack as though attacking an invisible creature. The blade may also be used to attack incorporeal creatures as if they are material.


----------



## Scotley

Perhaps we should suggest that a shrine of some sort be erected in honor of the fallen and wounded?

Getting rid of all the evil bodies and destorying the altar are very important.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> For Aureus, her normal AC is 21 and her saves are as follows: Fort +4, Ref +11, and Will +11. Here is the magical gear she currently has: _+3 composite longbow_, _+2 short sword_, _+2 mithral shirt_, _gloves of dexterity_ +2, and _rope of climbing_.
> 
> She could any of the magical rings (especially one of the _feather fall_ rings) and the _periapt of wisdom +2_. The _headband of intellect +2_ could be useful to her as well. While she prefers to fight without a shield, the _darkwood buckler +1_ might be a good choice for her if one of the PCs claims the _ring of protection +2_ (and there isn't a +1 ring left that can go to her).
> 
> She only has a Strength of 13, so unless on of the PC warrior-types wants it, she'll ask for the _potion of bull's strength_.



Maur can use +2 ring and she gets +1  the fate of NPCs


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> After a rest, Caerth is also able to prepare Tree Stride or even Transport Via Plants.



Fun, high-level druid spells! 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> I agree with destroying the most evil items if they cannot be purified. Likewise, Caerth intends to make sure the battleground is at least neutral (or even sacred) to avoid any lingering taint of evil. Not sure how to do that, but combined druidic and clerical rituals seem appropriate, and perhaps installing a guardian of some sort.





Neurotic said:


> Consecrate done each day for a year would permanently consecrate the grounds. Installing there a small shrine would help make it permanent and hard to dispel



Wouldn't that fall under the hallow spell?



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> For the moment, Caerth intends to wait and see what becomes of Galzadar before deciding anything about his possessions. Keep them away from him for the time being, yes. Divide them amongst ourselves, not just yet.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur wouldn't wait until we resolve Galzadar before going after the duergar - giving them too much time means letting them back into civilization and leaving the death of half-ogre boy and whoever else he could have saved pointless.
> 
> I say we divine them, air-walk, run, fly or whatever there and execute them on the spot.



Do you have a specific divination spell in mind? _Commune_, _scrying_? Or do you thinking of using a Spell Compendium divination spell?

If you go with scrying, the PCs would have firsthand knowledge of both Eike and Xander but not familiar knowledge. But, they do have items that belonged to them, so Eike and/or Xander's Will saves will be a -4 to resist the scrying attempts. Phar still has Xander's spellbook and Eike's gear was being stored in the manor. He left without those items.

Caerth could cast _commune with nature_. Its range for the half-orc druid is 11 miles. He could also try to find out how Brutus died from the local plants or animals using _speak with animals_ or _speak with plants_. There are plenty of plants located around the smithy where Brutus was found dead. There are also local stray cats, village dogs, and the occasional rabbit running around.

Mabon, himself, doesn't have any pets and discourages the dogs and cats from coming near his smithy. There is a tiny copse of trees (nine) that sits along the main trail through the village. It is very close to the smithy. Caerth knows that birds often nest in those trees.


----------



## Knightfall

Ooh, splitting headache. Time to lie down for a while.

EDIT: So much for sleeping. Stupid butt neighbors making too much noise.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to try to get another post up today, but it could be the weekend too.

EDIT: Still planning to attempt to get a post up tonight. But, nap first.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur is leveled up - I didn't add any of the items since we didn't finish the discussion. I need to add spells to the preparation list too


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm getting my second vaccine shot tomorrow. 

EDIT: Going to bed early-ish.


----------



## Knightfall

So, probably no post from me today. I'm getting that second shot in just over an hour and I have some grocery shopping to do as well.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hi all. Sorry, but real life has been kicking me in the gnutz. My blood sugar has been destabelizing with the advent of a medication change. I am doing my best to keep  up but not caught up yet..


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hi all. Sorry, but real life has been kicking me in the gnutz. My blood sugar has been destabelizing with the advent of a medication change. I am doing my best to keep  up but not caught up yet..



Take your time. We will be here.

Decisions on who gets what from the new items still has to be decided.


----------



## JustinCase

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Hi all. Sorry, but real life has been kicking me in the gnutz. My blood sugar has been destabelizing with the advent of a medication change. I am doing my best to keep  up but not caught up yet..




Yeah, real life got to me, too. Funny how sometimes life gets in the way with all these things like work, marriage, kids, friend. But at least for me, it's fun stuff. Take care of you and your blood sugars!



Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase:
> Using Kang's _deathwatch_ ability, Caerth can determine that Aureus and Thorvid are "fragile." All the other significantly wounded NPCs from the fight in the cave are considered to be "fighting off death." Most are either below half their hit points or close to it. Eleven NPCs died during the fight against the undead horde: Annabel Ufford (militia), Arruns (militia), Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn (ranger and bard [married]), Kingsley (militia), Logan (militia), Meridith Bowen, Philippa (militia), Samantha Willowchild (gala of Inanna), Syndra Stormraven, and Zephora Chyrche (militia).
> 
> For the NPCs that fought off the rooks and traitorous Reynold, there are two NPCs that are unconscious but stabilized (by Aries) and all the other survivors are wounded with most of them being considered fighting off death. Aries, Mabon, and Timmins are all severely wounded and Timmins nearly died. He's going to need to rest even if magically healed.
> 
> The other named NPCs who survived the fight in Carnell are Atriline Barrelfinger (female dwarf), Jasper Johns (male human), Kibreana Whitbelly (female dwarf [stabilized but unconscious]), Lillie Frid (female human), and Urshor Balhana (male half-elf). There are 7 other unnamed members of the militia who survived the fight.
> 
> (In addition to Brutus, Gangrell, and Zofia Brae, there is one militia fighter and eight militia recruits among the dead.)



Caerth will use a charge of his Cure Light Wounds wand for each person he encounters that Kang finds "fragile" or "fighting off death". That means Aureus, Thorvid, Aries, Mabon, Timmins, Kibreana. I count 6 people; do I understand that right?


Knightfall said:


> So far, I've let you guys debate about the items. It's really up to you to decide what you want to do with captured items. The laws of the Strandlands make it clear that those who defeat a foe, whether individually or in a group, are allowed to claim the enemy's possessions. (That assumes in a conflict that was sanctioned by the law.) So, while the PCs (and Aureus) have a right to the captured items, so do the NPCs that survived fighting alongside them. Lady Pendour will want to make restitution to the families of the NPCs that died (at the very least).
> 
> Those that fought with the PCs against Tarrak's horde do realize that they would not have stood a chance against the cultists and undead without the PCs leading the way, so they are willing to forgo claims to the most powerful items. They also donot want anything that is evil or connected to Necromancy. None of them would want anything to do with Tarrak's possessions, for example.
> 
> (Lady Pendour will insist that anything created using Necromancy be destroyed unless the PCs can convince her otherwise. She will probably insist on that for _Spinereaver_ and any items/weapons that are profane/unholy, as well [assuming they can't be sanctified].)
> 
> 
> Caprasia Panthera (the cultist bard) and a few other cultists also needs to be captured. The last time the PCs saw Lady Panthera was in the cultists' temple. The PCs never encountered the ghast cleric that Aries refers to as Anselm. (His title is Cleric of Works.) Aries also knows two other cultists by name: Amada Vandran and Granger Vexx.
> 
> He also tells the PCs that if the dead cultists are left to rot in the temple, they will rise as undead. This is effect of the Temple of Malotoch's altar and the altar needs to be destroyed.
> 
> As well, don't forget that both Sir Gareth and Quinten are still missing. Their prisoner, Vesh Trevil, is also missing. The militia sent out to find them (before the PCs left for the cave) reported back that they found the launch and evidence of a giant sand spider attack, but no one has been able to follow up since then.
> 
> The villagers are all really worn out and want to bury their dead before doing anything else. They've been through a lot. Remember that these are simple people who earn their livings primarily by farming or fishing. Rumors begin to circulate that some families are considering leaving Carnell for larger towns or cities.



I agree with Neurotic about collecting all the evil items and either sanctify or destroy them. We can share the rest amongst the PCs and NPCs.

Is Spinereaver evil? I'm not sure if it is.

Caerth really only needs a ring of protection (either +2 or +1) and preferably either that periapt of health or the headband. (He doesn't really need the headband, but I think it's cool.)

Taking care of the villagers' wellbeing is not something Caerth is good at, apart from some healing. He's more than willing to track down the missing cultists, however. But he would need a rest, because now he has almost no spells left.



Scotley said:


> Perhaps we should suggest that a shrine of some sort be erected in honor of the fallen and wounded?
> 
> Getting rid of all the evil bodies and destorying the altar are very important.



I think a shrine or monument would be perfect. 'To Overcome the Dark' as a sculpted statue depicting a farmer defending himself from a monstrous ghast, in the middle of the town (or at any destroyed building of significance).

Destroying the cultists' altar and preferably placing a holy shrine in its stead would be absolutely essential, too. I think we may have to make a decision about priorities here; destroying the temple first, or chasing down the missing cultists first?



Knightfall said:


> Fun, high-level druid spells!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that fall under the hallow spell?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a specific divination spell in mind? _Commune_, _scrying_? Or do you thinking of using a Spell Compendium divination spell?
> 
> If you go with scrying, the PCs would have firsthand knowledge of both Eike and Xander but not familiar knowledge. But, they do have items that belonged to them, so Eike and/or Xander's Will saves will be a -4 to resist the scrying attempts. Phar still has Xander's spellbook and Eike's gear was being stored in the manor. He left without those items.
> 
> Caerth could cast _commune with nature_. Its range for the half-orc druid is 11 miles. He could also try to find out how Brutus died from the local plants or animals using _speak with animals_ or _speak with plants_. There are plenty of plants located around the smithy where Brutus was found dead. There are also local stray cats, village dogs, and the occasional rabbit running around.
> 
> Mabon, himself, doesn't have any pets and discourages the dogs and cats from coming near his smithy. There is a tiny copse of trees (nine) that sits along the main trail through the village. It is very close to the smithy. Caerth knows that birds often nest in those trees.



Hallow sounds like the best spell for this, and both Maur and Caerth can cast it.

Caerth can try to locate the cultists with those spells. But again, he needs a rest first. Do we have the time for that?


----------



## Neurotic

I think we're out of emergency mode - it is no longer question of 'do we have time', but what do we do first
I'd go for Xander and Eike simply because they murdered someone who fought with us and the temple will not go away while they might.

And that would happen immediately after rest tomorrow (and divination)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

But if we do not destroy the alter, it will spawn undead in the temple from the dead cultists, right?


----------



## Neurotic

yes, but that probably happened already (we rested once) - those in the cave are the only ones important


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth will use a charge of his Cure Light Wounds wand for each person he encounters that Kang finds "fragile" or "fighting off death". That means Aureus, Thorvid, Aries, Mabon, Timmins, Kibreana. I count 6 people; do I understand that right?



Two members of the militia are stabilized but at negative hps: Kibreana and another nameless fighter, but let's call him Enoch.

Aureus and Thorvid are fragile.

Aries, Atriline, Bothild, Ghal, Lillie, Mabon, Timmins, Urshor, Wieland, and three other members of the militia are fighting off death. No names for them yet.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> I agree with Neurotic about collecting all the evil items and either sanctify or destroy them. We can share the rest amongst the PCs and NPCs.
> 
> Is Spinereaver evil? I'm not sure if it is.



_Spinereaver_ isn't an inherently evil weapon from a statistical point of view. It isn't intelligent, and it's not unholy. The main issue is that it is a _humanbane_ weapon. Using it wouldn't be an evil act but there would be stigma attached to any character that chooses to use it. Tarrak did say (I think) that he had the weapon forged for him, so the weapon doesn't have a long history. If the PCs don't brag about what the weapon can do, it might not become well known. However, the human citizens of Carnell know the truth, and they may resent anyone who uses a weapon that is designed to kill humans. Selling it as is probably would be a bad idea. It could end up in the hands of someone much worse than Tarrak.

Still, it is just a magical weapon that does a scary amount of damage. Don't forget what it *looks* like too.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth really only needs a ring of protection (either +2 or +1) and preferably either that periapt of health or the headband. (He doesn't really need the headband, but I think it's cool.)



If it comes down to it and you guys can't decide who gets what, you can always choose to dice for items... within reason. Once someone has gained one of the better items, then they don't get the option for the lesser items. would you guys prefer to do the rolling yourselves or have me do it?

I would want to make sure there are no hard feelings.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Taking care of the villagers' well being is not something Caerth is good at, apart from some healing. He's more than willing to track down the missing cultists, however. But he would need a rest, because now he has almost no spells left.



Yes, rest is a given for the PCs and NPCs. The bad guys dealt a lot of damage and spells must be recovered. A full days rest is required for new class abilities to become active, IMO. It really should be longer.

As well, the identification of the magic items takes a while depending on how many _identify_ spells can be cast by the PCs and/or NPCs. Yes, I am willing to let you guys know what you have *out of game*, but that won't mean the PCs can just begin using the items carte blanche *in game* without magically _identifying_ them. (I'm not going to be a hard a$$ about it, but there should be a reasonable amount of time that passes for the identification of the items. There is a lot of power and wealth in those items.)

The potions and _Azurak_ don't need to be identified this way. Potions can be identified using Spellcraft (rolls not required) and Angus became aware of Azurak's powers the moment he picked up the great mace.

_Identify_ requires *"a pearl of at least 100 gp value, crushed and stirred into wine with an owl feather; the infusion must be drunk prior to spellcasting."* I forgot that when I had Ailward cast _identify_ on the other items that the PCs captured on the island. He does not have the Eschew Materials feat but that doesn't matter for the required pearls.

Note, Ailward can cast _identify_ up to 6 times per day, but he has no pearls left.

Scarborax does not know _identify_ or have any pearls to give the PCs.

While the PCs have a lot of gems (minus the gem Maur used for _celestial brilliance_), only one of them is a pearl (and is only worth 11 gp). You can have them take their gems (or other items) to Belporte and trade them for pearls, but doing that could draw unwanted attention. News/rumors will spread that the PCs are looking for pearls and most arcanists who hear about them hunting for pearls will figure out why. Canny thieves might also come looking for them if they think the PCs are flush with wealth and magic items. (The PCs don't have to worry about that in Carnell; they are considered beloved heroes in the village now.)

The PCs are near the sea, so they could go hunting for pearls on their own but that idea comes with its own risks. The local fishers would know the best places to search and they could help try to find pearls, but it will take time and a lot of work. The PCs will have to compensate them.

Phar can cast _identify_ as well. He could cast it up to 6 times per day, as well, if he only uses 1st-level spell slots. He can choose to memorize the spell with all his higher level spell slots, which means that with enough pearls (and wine) he could _identify_ most of the important items in one day. If @Scotley chooses to do this then Phar will need another day to re-relearn his spells (and recover from drinking so much wine). 

In his current state, Galzadar isn't inclined to tell you anything about his magic items. Eutharic is willing to help tell the PCs about any items that don't belong to his master, but he can't magically _identify_ anything for the PCs.

*(Thus, the PCs will have a general idea of what each item can do and what might be useful to them. Eutharic only knows the command word for the *_*wand of cat's grace*_*. Like I said, I'm not going to be a hard a$$ about it.)*

Phar doesn't need to cast _identify_ to be able to know that Galzadar's spellbook is a _Boccob's blessed book_. That is obvious just by looking at it. He will have to use _read magic_ to learn/copy any spells from it, however.

Trial and error will also tell the PCs that the Confessor's javelin cannot be used by anyone lawfully inclined and that his warhammer is unholy.

It might be easier to try to find an arcanist who can craft the PCs a _wand of identify_, or they can try to find one to buy. Carnell is too small a community to have such an item for sale. Neither Ailward nor Scarborax can craft wands and Phar doesn't have that feat either.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> I think a shrine or monument would be perfect. 'To Overcome the Dark' as a sculpted statue depicting a farmer defending himself from a monstrous ghast, in the middle of the town (or at any destroyed building of significance).
> 
> Destroying the cultists' altar and preferably placing a holy shrine in its stead would be absolutely essential, too. I think we may have to make a decision about priorities here; destroying the temple first, or chasing down the missing cultists first?
> 
> Hallow sounds like the best spell for this, and both Maur and Caerth can cast it.



_Hallow_ is the best choice, I think.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Caerth can try to locate the cultists with those spells. But again, he needs a rest first. Do we have the time for that?





Neurotic said:


> I think we're out of emergency mode - it is no longer question of 'do we have time', but what do we do first
> I'd go for Xander and Eike simply because they murdered someone who fought with us and the temple will not go away while they might.
> 
> And that would happen immediately after rest tomorrow (and divination)



Since it will take time to _identify_ all the magical items and then purify/destroy the evil items, the PCs might want to go after Eike and Xander first. (They could send someone to Belporte for them to try to buy a wand.) Lady Pendour will store everything in the manor's vault until items can be properly identified.

The PCs will need those items eventually, however.

There is the risk that any undead that rise in the temple might not stay on the island. There is also the fact that Wyrknari Vok, the demon lord who cursed Galzadar, will send blood elves, demons, or worse to try to retrieve his 'toy'.

Phar knows enough about the Fall of the Knotwood to know the history of Vok and that the demon lord won't take Tarrak's failure lightly. Something or several somethings will come for Galzadar... and the PCs. Will it happen right away? Even Phar doesn't know that... but it won't be long. Any large force sent to the region would have to pass through much of the Thunder Lands in between the Blood Elf Lands and the Strandlands to get to Carnell but that assumes Vok won't use magic to get his forces there faster.

Phar knows better than to assume anything when it comes to Vok.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> But if we do not destroy the alter, it will spawn undead in the temple from the dead cultists, right?



Correct. That is what Aries tells the PCs once they are back in Carnell after the battle.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> yes, but that probably happened already (we rested once) - those in the cave are the only ones important



Aries tells the PCs that it takes 24 hours for the dead to rise as undead in the temple. So, yes, it will have happened already.


----------



## Neurotic

> Since it will take time to _identify_ all the magical items and then purify/destroy the evil items, *the PCs might want to go after Eike and Xander first. *(They could send someone to Belporte for them to try to buy a wand.) Lady Pendour will store everything in the manor's vault until items can be properly identified.



This! We're powerful enough and sooner we go, better the chance we return before something comes for Galzadar.

Also, we identifying - wasn't there some Spellcraft checks involved to avoid the spell? Or is that Pathfinder?

We also need math to see how much we recover for one night and prepare suitable number of healing spells.

Finally, one very important question @Knightfall
Did Qi speak with Maur after Tarrak was defeated?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> This! We're powerful enough and sooner we go, better the chance we return before something comes for Galzadar.



Heh. You _really_ want to put the beat down on those two. 

While divinations are the best options to tracking them down, don't forget that Caerth can track them too (if divinations aren't 100% clear and when are they ever). It will become harder the longer the PCs wait, however.

@JustinCase, roll Search check to find the right prints leading away from the smithy and out of the village. (Aureus will use Aid Another.)

Beyond Carnell, for tracking (Survival check) there are only trails not roads. The ground is considered to be firm ground (unless it rains). That's a base DC 15. Add to that at least 1 to the DC for 24 hours of time since the trail was made.

I will check randomly to see if there has been any rain since the trail was made. (I'll post that a bit later on today.)

I want to try to get an IC post up first.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Also, we identifying - wasn't there some Spellcraft checks involved to avoid the spell? Or is that Pathfinder?



Spellcraft lets you _identify_ potions with a skill check. I did mention it in my post, but you might have missed it. (I'm not going to make you guys roll those checks.) I don't think identifying other items works with the Spellcraft skill, but I'll doublecheck. You might be right, it might be a Pathfinder rule.

However, Spellcraft checks can decipher written spells, but the captured arcane scrolls don't need to be identified. (It is DC 20 + spell level check for the spells in Galzadar's spellbook. One try per day per spell. Requires a full-round action per spell. Read magic is faster.)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> We also need math to see how much we recover for one night and prepare suitable number of healing spells.



Each PC/NPC recovers 1 hp per character level with a full night's rest (at least 8 uninterrupted hours). It is twice a character's level in hps for entire day and night of bed rest. (So, 22 hps for the 11th-level PCs and 20 hps for Aureus if you go the full 24 hours of bed rest.)

Remember that some of the PCs and NPCs also took Constitution damage from the _cloudkill_ spell.
(Ailward and Henry both took Con damage.)



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Finally, one very important question @Knightfall
> Did Qi speak with Maur after Tarrak was defeated?



No, not yet. _Qi_ is being very silent. The weapon experienced significant trauma while possessed by the cultists. It might take a while to coax the intelligent item out of its shell.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

Identifying other magic items using Spellcraft does seem to be a Pathfinder rule.



			Spellcraft
		


Identifying magic items with Spellcraft in v.3.5 is an Epic level skill check (50 + caster level for basic property of magic item; it is 70 + caster level for all properties). 



			Epic Skills :: d20srd.org
		


That seems excessive.


----------



## Knightfall

There is this skill trick feat from Complete Scoundrel, but it can only be used once per day.






						Magical Appraisal – Feat – D&D Tools
					

Complete list of all D&D spells, rulebooks, feats, classes and more!



					dnd.arkalseif.info


----------



## Knightfall

I'd be willing to go with the Pathfinder rule but the DCs will be higher. _Detect magic_ must be cast and nothing must interrupt the caster.

DC 20 + caster level for minor magical items.
DC 25 + caster level for medium magical items.
DC 30 + caster level for major magical items.

A character can try this once per day per item within the limits of _detect magic_.

Any weapon or armor that adds up to +2 or less (including special properties) is considered minor; +3 to +4 is medium, and +5 or higher is major. I might change this but lets go with this for now.


----------



## Knightfall

If an item is considered both minor and medium in the DMG or MIC, then it is medium. If an item is considered both medium and major, then it is considered major.


----------



## Knightfall

*ARMOR AND SHIELD
Minor*
_+1 Chainmail_ [x2]
_+1 Darkwood Buckler
+1 Mithral Breastplate_

*Major*
_+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection
+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail [SR 19]
+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield_

*CLOAKS
Medium*
_Cape of the Mountebank_

*Major*
_Profane Mantle of the Caster_ (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell)

*HEADWARE
Minor*
_Headband of Intellect +2_

*Major*
_Hat of Resistance +3_

*NECKWARE
Minor*
_Periapt of Wisdom +2_

*Medium*
_Amulet of Health +4_

*Major*
_Amulet of Natural Armor +4_

*RINGS
Minor*
_Rings of Feather Falling_ [x2]

*Medium*
_Ring of Protection +2_

*Major*
_Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance_

*WEAPONS
Medium*
_+1 Dagger
+1 Heavy Mace_

*Major*
_+1 Anarchic Thundering Cold Iron Javelin of Returning
+1 Keen Parrying Morningstar of Wounding
+1 Unruly Humanbane Falchion_ (_Spinereaver_)
_+2 Morningstar
+2 Unholy Warhammer
Shadow Longblade_ (_+2 longsword_) [from Relics & Rituals]

*OTHER
Minor*
_Boots of Landing_ [from XPH]
_Slippers of Spider Climbing_

*Medium*
_Wand of Cat’s Grace_ (40 charges)

*Major*
_Belt of Death_ (+2 profane bonus to AC; _death knell_ [continuous–10 min./level, cleric (8th)])
_Robe of Protection_ (+4 deflection bonus to AC)

*DM FIAT* (no rolls required to identify)
_Boccob’s Blessed Book_ _(it's obvious to Phar that this is a blessed book)
Arcane Scroll of false life_ (CL4)
_Arcane Scroll_ (_magic circle against chaos_, _rage_ – CL7)
_Arcane Scroll_ (_magic jar_ – CL9)
_Arcane Scroll_ (_charm monster_, _ethereal jaunt_ – CL13)
_Potion of Bull’s Strength_


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

re: con damage .. .. .. Quinn also took con damage.

things that Quinn would be interested in:
_+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection
Amulet of Health +4 or 
Amulet of Natural armor +4

Return what is Angus'
sell spiked chain [not a knight's weapon!]_


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Thought expirament: can masgic be "recycled'? That is, recover a percent of magic and refocus it in a simaler way, but without any form of profane bonus or other evil taint? such as the human ban weapon being refocused into an undead bane weapon, with the expenditure of partial effort due to the previous exposure to magic?


----------



## Knightfall

Remember also that a Natural 20 is considered a 30 for Skill checks.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Thought experiment: can magic be "recycled'? That is, recover a percent of magic and refocus it in a similar way, but without any form of profane bonus or other evil taint? such as the human ban weapon being refocused into an undead bane weapon, with the expenditure of partial effort due to the previous exposure to magic?



That is something I'm planning to check. I believe there are rules in the Book of Exalted Deeds regarding purifying evil weapons, but I haven't checked in the book yet. I will try to get to that by the end of the day.

I would have done it last week, but my family got more bad news. My aunt in Rocky Mountain House had to go into the hospital in Red Deer, Alberta. They had to amputate her leg below her knee. This is the second time she's had to go through this procedure. She's been living without her other leg for some time now.

I talked to her on the weekend, and she's in good spirits, or as good as she can be.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus will try to help with Spellcraft checks w/_detect magic_ too. Her bonus to Spellcraft is now +6, so at most she can try to identify the lesser items. I'll try to do that later too.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for a nap.

EDIT: Grr, noisy neighbors.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Knightfall said:


> That is something I'm planning to check. I believe there are rules in the Book of Exalted Deeds regarding purifying evil weapons, but I haven't checked in the book yet. I will try to get to that by the end of the day.
> 
> I would have done it last week, but my family got more bad news. My aunt in Rocky Mountain House had to go into the hospital in Red Deer, Alberta. They had to amputate her leg below her knee. This is the second time she's had to go through this procedure. She's been living without her other leg for some time now.
> 
> I talked to her on the weekend, and she's in good spirits, or as good as she can be.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I checked BoED. There are rules on pp. 119-120 for redeeming evil magic items.

First, the items magic must be suppressed with _dispel magic_.

The redeemer must spend 8 hours/day per day with the item to be redeemed similar to creating magical items. They must cast any spells that would be prerequisites for the new redeemed item. They must spend 1 day per 1,000 gp of the items base price. The only cost for the character, besides time, is XP equal to 1/25th of the redeemed items base price.

The redeemer must be good and have any feats required to craft an item. So, if a character wants to redeem the _+2 unholy warhammer_, they must be good-aligned, have the Craft Magic Arms or Armor feat, spend 8 days in prayer or meditation with the hammer, and sacrifice 960 XP.


----------



## Knightfall

*Minor Items*
+1 Chainmail [x2] (CL3)
+1 Darkwood Buckler (CL3)
+1 Mithral Breastplate (CL3)
Boots of Landing [from XPH] (ML2 [Spellcraft and detect magic won't work])
Headband of Intellect +2 (CL8)
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (CL8)
Rings of Feather Falling [x2] (CL1)
Slippers of Spider Climbing (CL4)

Aureus - Spellcraft checks with _Detect Magic_ (Minor Magical Items [DC 20 + caster level]):
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11 (failed)
1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 (failed)
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (failed)
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (failed)
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 (automatically failed)
1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21 (failed)
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (failed)
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 (success)
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 (failed)
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 (success)

So, Aureus manages to identify one of the _rings of feather falling_ and the _slippers of spider climbing_.


----------



## Knightfall

*Medium Items*
+1 Dagger (CL3)
+1 Heavy Mace (CL3)
Amulet of Health +4 (CL8)
Cape of the Mountebank (CL9)
Ring of Protection +2 (CL6)
Wand of Cat’s Grace [40 charges] (CL5)

Aureus - Spellcraft checks with _Detect Magic_ (Medium Magical Items [DC 25 + caster level]):
1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22

All her rolls failed for the medium items; she isn't likely to succeed for the major items either but I'll roll for them too.


----------



## Knightfall

*Major Items*
+1 Anarchic Thundering Cold Iron Javelin of Returning (CL7)
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection (CL5)
+1 Keen Parrying Morningstar of Wounding (CL10)
+1 Unruly Humanbane Falchion (Spinereaver) (CL8)
+2 Morningstar (CL6)
+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail [SR 19] (CL15)
+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield (CL13)
+2 Unholy Warhammer (CL7)
Amulet of Natural Armor +4 (CL12)
Belt of Death (+2 profane bonus to AC; death knell [continuous–10 min./level, cleric (8th)]) (CL8)
Hat of Resistance +3 (CL9)
Profane Mantle of the Caster (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell) (CL6)
Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance (CL3)
Robe of Protection (+4 deflection bonus to AC) (CL12)
Shadow Longblade (+2 longsword) (CL9)

Aureus - Spellcraft checks with _Detect Magic_ (Major Magical Items [30 + caster level]):
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21

Nope.


----------



## Knightfall

Scarborax's Spellcraft is +9, but I will wait and let you guys take a crack at identifying the other items using Spellcraft and _detect magic_. Remember that a Nat20 is considered a 30.

EDIT: Phar has the best chance, by far.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops, I forgot that the boots of landing are from the Expanded Psionic Handbook.


----------



## Knightfall

Other things for the PCs to consider while deciding what to do next...

The PCs still haven't figure out who has been blackmailing Lady Pendour. There has been no contact from the blackmailer since the PCs returned with Lord Pendour's body from the island. Could the blackmailer still be out there or was Tarrak the blackmailer?
There is the legend of the Ash Witch and her possible connection to Carnell and the death of Lord Garfield "Gar" Ebal (Sir Ghal's father). If she does exist still it could lead to a rise in both lycanthropy and vampirism in the Strandlands.
There is also the nearby group of isolationist monks who live along the coastline north of Carnell. Gangrell advised Sir Quinn not to disturb them. With the catfolk scribe's death, you cannot ask him anything else and Lady Pendour won't talk about it.
The health of Lorien. He and Aeron will have arrived at Fort Symas by now. Has he been healed of his magical infliction and how did it happen? Did someone curse him? Or is there another cause?
Aeron's mysterious past and what he might not have told Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

Headed to bed.


----------



## Neurotic

Can we do it together, all who can cast detect magic and 'aid another' Phar to give him a bonus?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Two members of the militia are stabilized but at negative hps: Kibreana and another nameless fighter, but let's call him Enoch.
> 
> Aureus and Thorvid are fragile.
> 
> Aries, Atriline, Bothild, Ghal, Lillie, Mabon, Timmins, Urshor, Wieland, and three other members of the militia are fighting off death. No names for them yet.




Alright, CLW charges for all! 



> _Spinereaver_ isn't an inherently evil weapon from a statistical point of view. It isn't intelligent, and it's not unholy. The main issue is that it is a _humanbane_ weapon. Using it wouldn't be an evil act but there would be stigma attached to any character that chooses to use it. Tarrak did say (I think) that he had the weapon forged for him, so the weapon doesn't have a long history. If the PCs don't brag about what the weapon can do, it might not become well known. However, the human citizens of Carnell know the truth, and they may resent anyone who uses a weapon that is designed to kill humans. Selling it as is probably would be a bad idea. It could end up in the hands of someone much worse than Tarrak.
> 
> Still, it is just a magical weapon that does a scary amount of damage. Don't forget what it *looks* like too.




I think Caerth could keep it, more as a warning that he is a guardian of nature and Carnell, than to actually use it. (I don't think he's proficient, anyway.)



> If it comes down to it and you guys can't decide who gets what, you can always choose to dice for items... within reason. Once someone has gained one of the better items, then they don't get the option for the lesser items. would you guys prefer to do the rolling yourselves or have me do it?
> 
> I would want to make sure there are no hard feelings.




I'm fine with rolling. 



> Yes, rest is a given for the PCs and NPCs. The bad guys dealt a lot of damage and spells must be recovered. A full days rest is required for new class abilities to become active, IMO. It really should be longer.
> 
> As well, the identification of the magic items takes a while depending on how many _identify_ spells can be cast by the PCs and/or NPCs. Yes, I am willing to let you guys know what you have *out of game*, but that won't mean the PCs can just begin using the items carte blanche *in game* without magically _identifying_ them. (I'm not going to be a hard a$$ about it, but there should be a reasonable amount of time that passes for the identification of the items. There is a lot of power and wealth in those items.)
> 
> The potions and _Azurak_ don't need to be identified this way. Potions can be identified using Spellcraft (rolls not required) and Angus became aware of Azurak's powers the moment he picked up the great mace.
> 
> _Identify_ requires *"a pearl of at least 100 gp value, crushed and stirred into wine with an owl feather; the infusion must be drunk prior to spellcasting."* I forgot that when I had Ailward cast _identify_ on the other items that the PCs captured on the island. He does not have the Eschew Materials feat but that doesn't matter for the required pearls.
> 
> Note, Ailward can cast _identify_ up to 6 times per day, but he has no pearls left.
> 
> Scarborax does not know _identify_ or have any pearls to give the PCs.
> 
> While the PCs have a lot of gems (minus the gem Maur used for _celestial brilliance_), only one of them is a pearl (and is only worth 11 gp). You can have them take their gems (or other items) to Belporte and trade them for pearls, but doing that could draw unwanted attention. News/rumors will spread that the PCs are looking for pearls and most arcanists who hear about them hunting for pearls will figure out why. Canny thieves might also come looking for them if they think the PCs are flush with wealth and magic items. (The PCs don't have to worry about that in Carnell; they are considered beloved heroes in the village now.)
> 
> The PCs are near the sea, so they could go hunting for pearls on their own but that idea comes with its own risks. The local fishers would know the best places to search and they could help try to find pearls, but it will take time and a lot of work. The PCs will have to compensate them.
> 
> Phar can cast _identify_ as well. He could cast it up to 6 times per day, as well, if he only uses 1st-level spell slots. He can choose to memorize the spell with all his higher level spell slots, which means that with enough pearls (and wine) he could _identify_ most of the important items in one day. If @Scotley chooses to do this then Phar will need another day to re-relearn his spells (and recover from drinking so much wine).
> 
> In his current state, Galzadar isn't inclined to tell you anything about his magic items. Eutharic is willing to help tell the PCs about any items that don't belong to his master, but he can't magically _identify_ anything for the PCs.
> 
> *(Thus, the PCs will have a general idea of what each item can do and what might be useful to them. Eutharic only knows the command word for the *_*wand of cat's grace*_*. Like I said, I'm not going to be a hard a$$ about it.)*
> 
> Phar doesn't need to cast _identify_ to be able to know that Galzadar's spellbook is a _Boccob's blessed book_. That is obvious just by looking at it. He will have to use _read magic_ to learn/copy any spells from it, however.
> 
> Trial and error will also tell the PCs that the Confessor's javelin cannot be used by anyone lawfully inclined and that his warhammer is unholy.
> 
> It might be easier to try to find an arcanist who can craft the PCs a _wand of identify_, or they can try to find one to buy. Carnell is too small a community to have such an item for sale. Neither Ailward nor Scarborax can craft wands and Phar doesn't have that feat either.




Buying a wand would be nice. In the meantime I'm sure Caerth can enlist sea otters (for example) to help find pearls.



Knightfall said:


> Heh. You _really_ want to put the beat down on those two.
> 
> While divinations are the best options to tracking them down, don't forget that Caerth can track them too (if divinations aren't 100% clear and when are they ever). It will become harder the longer the PCs wait, however.
> 
> @JustinCase, roll Search check to find the right prints leading away from the smithy and out of the village. (Aureus will use Aid Another.)
> 
> Beyond Carnell, for tracking (Survival check) there are only trails not roads. The ground is considered to be firm ground (unless it rains). That's a base DC 15. Add to that at least 1 to the DC for 24 hours of time since the trail was made.
> 
> I will check randomly to see if there has been any rain since the trail was made. (I'll post that a bit later on today.)
> 
> I want to try to get an IC post up first.




I think Galzadar is a beacon for evil, so I think a possibility is splitting up. Caerth and Phar treating the star elf and catching up through those nifty druid transport spells.  Only problem is, Caerth is the best tracker...

Anyway, rolls:

Search and Survival: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
1D20+19 = [16]+19 = 35




> Each PC/NPC recovers 1 hp per character level with a full night's rest (at least 8 uninterrupted hours). It is twice a character's level in hps for entire day and night of bed rest. (So, 22 hps for the 11th-level PCs and 20 hps for Aureus if you go the full 24 hours of bed rest.)
> 
> Remember that some of the PCs and NPCs also took Constitution damage from the _cloudkill_ spell.
> (Ailward and Henry both took Con damage.)



So, despite the rush, I suggest the complete rest. 

Does ability damage fade with time, or does it require magic?



Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do the PCs rest a full 24 hours (full bed rest) or only 8 hours?
> 
> Also, a decision has to be made to decide what to do first. Do the PCs go after Eike and Xander first? Do they go to try to find out the fate of Sir Gareth and Quinten first? Do they help Galzadar first? Do they go back to Gurnard's Head and deal with any undead that have risen first?
> 
> Or do they do something else?
> 
> @Neurotic has cast his vote.



Going after Eike and Xander is also my idea, but like I said, I hope to do somrthing about Galzadar, too. 



Knightfall said:


> Other things for the PCs to consider while deciding what to do next...
> 
> The PCs still haven't figure out who has been blackmailing Lady Pendour. There has been no contact from the blackmailer since the PCs returned with Lord Pendour's body from the island. Could the blackmailer still be out there or was Tarrak the blackmailer?
> There is the legend of the Ash Witch and her possible connection to Carnell and the death of Lord Garfield "Gar" Ebal (Sir Ghal's father). If she does exist still it could lead to a rise in both lycanthropy and vampirism in the Strandlands.
> There is also the nearby group of isolationist monks who live along the coastline north of Carnell. Gangrell advised Sir Quinn not to disturb them. With the catfolk scribe's death, you cannot ask him anything else and Lady Pendour won't talk about it.
> The health of Lorien. He and Aeron will have arrived at Fort Symas by now. Has he been healed of his magical infliction and how did it happen? Did someone curse him? Or is there another cause?
> Aeron's mysterious past and what he might not have told Caerth.




All interesting leads, and I'm glad to have them all in one place. They are not our priorities now, however.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur has spellcraft +7 so low chance for even medium items 
But there are spells to increase intelligence and particular skills as well. And there could be monsters for summoning that would have something like that.

I will look over the items we all asked for and make a list, maybe it shows some items prefered by one person or  that there is 'if this than that' combinations


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> So, despite the rush, I suggest the complete rest.



Maur has magical sleeping bag, he recovers as fast as if he had complete rest - and with healers (including him) everyone should be fairly well recovered.


JustinCase said:


> Going after Eike and Xander is also my idea, but like I said, I hope to do somrthing about Galzadar, too.



We should go immediately after divinations - we can survive and recover while we track


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Other things for the PCs to consider while deciding what to do next...
> 
> The PCs still haven't figure out who has been blackmailing Lady Pendour. There has been no contact from the blackmailer since the PCs returned with Lord Pendour's body from the island. Could the blackmailer still be out there or was Tarrak the blackmailer?
> There is the legend of the Ash Witch and her possible connection to Carnell and the death of Lord Garfield "Gar" Ebal (Sir Ghal's father). If she does exist still it could lead to a rise in both lycanthropy and vampirism in the Strandlands.
> There is also the nearby group of isolationist monks who live along the coastline north of Carnell. Gangrell advised Sir Quinn not to disturb them. With the catfolk scribe's death, you cannot ask him anything else and Lady Pendour won't talk about it.
> The health of Lorien. He and Aeron will have arrived at Fort Symas by now. Has he been healed of his magical infliction and how did it happen? Did someone curse him? Or is there another cause?
> Aeron's mysterious past and what he might not have told Caerth.




I think our list should be:

Xander and Eike
Galzadar
Purifying The Aerie
Finding (divination?) out what happened with the crabs 

Those are actionable items

In the meantime, we:

Send someone to Fort Symas to inform Aeron about the events and send official word (once Lady Pendour decides what it is).
Send our new heroes / scouts to search for the monks - not neccessarily contact them, just find them
Divine about Lord Garfield Ebal
Same for the death of the seneshal


----------



## Neurotic

In red are disputed items (multiple requests)
In green are those that are not

Italics are for those we can talk about (such as periapt of wisdom and ring of protection for Maur and Caerth)

*Caerth*
_Periapt of Wisdom +2
+1 Darkwood Buckler_
Ring of Protection +2
Amulet of Natural Armor +4
Profane Mantle of the Caster (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell) [unique item] <-- if purified?

*Maur*
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection [has skull motif on it](after skull removal)
+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield [has a horrid skull design on it] <-- if this can be purified, Maur would prefer undead turning instead of +1 heavy shield of arrow deflection
_Periapt of Wisdom +2_
Amulet of Natural Armor +4 - this conflicts with my own amulet
Ring of protection +2 (can give to someone +1 instead)
Ring of Feather Falling
Boots of Landing [from XPH]

*Angus*
Amulet of Natural Armor +4
Ring of Feather Falling
+2 Anarchic Adamantine Great Mace [w/Rage ability] (Azurak) [Star Arm (intelligent item)] (captured by Angus)
_+1 Darkwood Buckler_
Ring of Protection +2

*Phar*
Ring of Protection +2 <-- cam give +1 to someone else
Wand of Cat’s Grace (40 charges)
Arcane Scroll (magic circle against chaos, rage – CL7) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Arcane Scroll (magic jar – CL9) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Arcane Scroll (charm monster, ethereal jaunt – CL13) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Arcane Scroll of false life (CL4) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Profane Mantle of the Caster (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell) [unique item] <-- if purified?

*Quinn*
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection [has skull motif on it]
Amulet of Health +4 <-- Galzadars
Amulet of Natural Armor +4

*To purify/destroy - we don't have anyone with craft feats, right? @Scotley*
+2 Unholy Warhammer <-- Maur has +1 silvered, would really, really consider +2 holy - but his current one is blessed by Moradin!!! so, probably pass due character consideration  can I take something like Relic feat for that one?

Belt of Death (+2 profane bonus to AC; death knell [continuous–10 min./level, cleric (8th)]) [unique item]
+1 Unruly Humanbane Falchion (Spinereaver) [unique item] <-- so this is +2d6 for unruly and +2d6 vs humans ... ouch! UGLY!
Profane Mantle of the Caster (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell) [unique item]
+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield [has a horrid skull design on it] <-- if this can be purified, Maur would prefer undead turning instead of +1 heavy shield of arrow deflection

*To destroy*
Unholy Symbol of Malotoch (silver)
Unholy Symbol of Malotoch (wooden) x2

*Unclaimed*
+2 Morningstar <-- anyone interested in +2 weapon?
Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance
+1 Anarchic Thundering Cold Iron Javelin of Returning [unique item]
+1 Mithral Breastplate <-- really, no one? Sir Ghal
+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail [SR 19] <-- really, no one? <-- Lady Pandour
Potion of Bull’s Strength
Cold Weather Outfit
+1 Chainmail x2 <-- NPC?
+1 Heavy Mace <-- NPC?
Headband of Intellect +2 <-- Lady Pandour
Masterwork Dagger x2 <-- NPC?
+1 Keen Parrying Morningstar of Wounding [unique item] <-- OUCH! Although keen probably should be "impact"?
Cape of the Mountebank (damaged)
Masterwork Ironwood Greatclub (large-sized) <-- maybe as a focus item in a museum? along with trolls skeleton?


*Galzadar’s Gear (stil under consideration)*
+1 Dagger
Amulet of Health +4
Arcane Scroll of false life (CL4) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Arcane Scroll (magic circle against chaos, rage – CL7) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Arcane Scroll (magic jar – CL9) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Arcane Scroll (charm monster, ethereal jaunt – CL13) (given to Phar by Caerth)
Boccob’s Blessed Book
Hat of Resistance +3 [unique item]
Robe of Protection (+4 deflection bonus to AC) [unique item]
Scholar’s Outfit
Shadow Longblade (+2 longsword) [from Relics & Rituals]
Slippers of Spider Climbing
Watertight Scroll Case


----------



## Neurotic

Red things should go through dice games 

I would suggest this:
Maur: Periapt of Wisdom - Caerth gets +2 ring or the other way around
Caerth: Profane Mantle of the Caster
Phar: Profane Mantle of the Caste
Angus: +1 darkwood buckler and amulet of natural armor +4
Quinn: Amulet of Health (if we take it from Galzadar), +1 or +2 ring of protection (in which case Caerth and Maur play for wisdom  )

But it might be just faster and fairer to roll for it so we don't discuss PbP over the coming weeks 
And we need to find a way to purify them - maybe we can direct one of the NPCs with levels to take suitable feats? Such as divine bard?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Can we do it together, all who can cast detect magic and 'aid another' Phar to give him a bonus?



I would say that only one character can use Aid Another for Phar's rolls.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> *Angus*
> +2 Anarchic Adamantine Great Mace [w/Rage ability] (Azurak) [Star Arm (intelligent item)] (captured by Angus)



I believe @Tellerian Hawke said he was planning to give this item up to an NPC from Carnell.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *Aureus*
> Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance
> Potion of Bull’s Strength
> Headband of Intellect +2
> +1 Keen Parrying Morningstar of Wounding [unique item]
> Cape of the Mountebank (damaged)



If no one else is going to stake a claim on these items, Aureus will take them and if she can get a hand-me-down ring of protection too, that would be good.

Note that a morningstar is both a bludgeoning and piercing weapon, so it can be _keen_. And since it is a simple weapon, Aureus can use it.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> +1 Anarchic Thundering Cold Iron Javelin of Returning [unique item]
> +1 Mithral Breastplate <-- really, no one? Sir Ghal
> +2 Morningstar <-- anyone interested in +2 weapon?
> +2 Spell Resistance Chainmail [SR 19] <-- really, no one? <-- Lady Pandour
> Cold Weather Outfit
> +1 Chainmail x2 <-- NPC?
> +1 Heavy Mace <-- NPC?
> Masterwork Dagger x2 <-- NPC?
> Masterwork Ironwood Greatclub (large-sized) <-- maybe as a focus item in a museum? along with trolls skeleton?



If the PCs want to donate any or all of these items to the village, I'm okay with that idea. The javelin and Tarrak's armor will go into the vault if the PCs don't claim it. No one in the village would be willing to use them. Note that the PCs could convert the javelin from chaos to law in the same manner as purifying the evil items.

Sir Ghal already has _+2 scale mail_, so the breastplate won't be an upgrade to his AC. He's more inclined to suggest it go to Wieland since the young soldier lost his own armor while fighting in the temple with the PCs. (His armor was shattered.)

The chainmail, heavy mace, morningstar, and mw daggers either would go to the families that lost kin during the fight in the cave or those who survived the fight. By law, Ailward, Bothild, Elle, Ghal, Henry, Scarborax, Thorvid, Tristan, Wieland, and even Lady Pendour should all get something. Elle is willing to forgo getting anything as long as either Lady Pendour or the PCs make a significant donation to the Church of Inanna in the Strandlands. Ailward won't make a claim unless Sir Ghal lets him. Wieland will happily take the _+1 mithral breastplate_, if it is offered to him. Lady Pendour will not try to claim anything; she has more important things to worry about.



Spoiler: Dice Rolls for Possible Family Memebers in Carnell



Rolls for family members in Carnell (1 or 4 = yes):
1D4 = [2] = 2 (Annabel)
1D4 = [2] = 2 (Arruns)
1D4 = [1] = 1 (Kingsley)
1D4 = [3] = 3 (Logan)
1D4 = [2] = 2 (Philippa)
1D4 = [2] = 2 (Samantha Willowchild)
1D4 = [1] = 1 (Syndra Stormraven)
1D4 = [4] = 4 (Zephora Chyrche)


Benedict and Eleanor Stevyn don't have any children or any other family in the region. (My decision.)

So, only two members of the militia who died at the cave have family in Carnell (Kingsley and Zephora), so their families will need to be compensated by Lady Pendour. Syndra does have at least one relative living nearby, so her personal items should go to her kin. (I'll figure out who these characters are later.)

Samantha Willowchild was the last of her family in Carnell, so her family farm will either be sold to one of the other farming families or will be taken over by Lady Pendour. (It also could go to the Church of Inanna.) The PCs could try to buy the farm to use as a base of operations. Willowchild Farm is located southwest of Pendour Manor and it sits near the village's graveyard.

The other family farm near the village belongs to the Redding halfling clan. There are a lot of Reddings in Carnell.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *Galzadar’s Gear (still under consideration)*
> +1 Dagger
> Amulet of Health +4
> Arcane Scroll of false life (CL4) (given to Phar by Caerth)
> Arcane Scroll (magic circle against chaos, rage – CL7) (given to Phar by Caerth)
> Arcane Scroll (magic jar – CL9) (given to Phar by Caerth)
> Arcane Scroll (charm monster, ethereal jaunt – CL13) (given to Phar by Caerth)
> Boccob’s Blessed Book
> Hat of Resistance +3 [unique item]
> Robe of Protection (+4 deflection bonus to AC) [unique item]
> Scholar’s Outfit
> Shadow Longblade (+2 longsword) [from Relics & Rituals]
> Slippers of Spider Climbing
> Watertight Scroll Case



Remember that the scrolls originally came from the vault in Pendour Manor and were given to Galzadar by Lord Pendour when Galzadar and his wife accompanied Lord Pendour to Gurnard's Head to try to clear out the rooks. So, Phar can claim them and the scroll case without having to worry about giving them back to Galzadar, or the scrolls can go back into the vault.

Of all those items, if they become available to the PCs/NPCs, Aureus would ask for the _+1 dagger_ and the _slippers of spider climbing_.


----------



## Neurotic

If no one wants to claim ring of resistance, I will forego feather falling for that one (reflex is Maurs lowest save  )


----------



## Knightfall

Note that there is also the gear of Reynold Bradshawe (the necromancer) to consider. While his items and home go to Timmins by law, the old warrior is not a wizard and wants nothing to do with the necromancer's home. He gladly gives over most of the necromancer's items to the PCs if they want them. Otherwise, he will give the items to Lady Pendour and have the contents of Reynold's house sold, as long as there isn't anything dangerous.

Here is a list of the necromancer's personal items that were on him when he died. The magical items must be identified by the PCs (or an NPC).

_headband of intellect +4_ (CL8, Medium)
masterwork quarterstaff
_ring of protection +2_ (CL6, Medium) †
_ring of sending_ (CL12, Major) *[unique item]*
scholar's outfit
_potion of cure light wounds_ †
_Reynold's spellbook_ (found in the necromancer's home)
† Timmins keeps the cure potion and  _ring of protection +2_.

The _ring of sending_ is a special magical item that allows the wearer to use the sending spell as a 9th-level wizard and has 31 charges. The ring must be attuned to a specific person who will be the target for the _sending_. The wearer either must be a wizard or be someone with the Use Magic Device skill. A sorcerer, bard, or divine spellcaster cannot use this ring without the skill.

He gives Reynold's spellbook (once Reynold's house is inventoried) to *Phar*.

EDIT: Man, I am having trouble spelling/typing today.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> If no one wants to claim ring of resistance, I will forego feather falling for that one (reflex is Maurs lowest save  )



Hat of resistance.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,

What is the caster level of Caerth's wand? Is it the minimum required?

Unless you want to roll for each casting, we can just give each NPC back an average roll of 4 + the caster level bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

The _amulet of natural armor +4_ seems to be the main item that might need to be diced for first. @JustinCase, @Tellerian Hawke, and @ScottDeWar_jr. @Scotley, would you want it for Phar too?

Roll a virtual d20. High roll gets the amulet. Reroll for any ties.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to say that the _+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield_ cannot be purified. It must either be destroyed or sold.

EDIT: I'm still trying to figure out if there are any rules for gaining something back for destroying magical items. So far, no luck. It is probably something I will have to house rule. At the very least, the PCs will get something other than just the goodwill of the people of Carnell.


----------



## Knightfall

For @Scotley:
Phar will have to use _read magic_ to decipher this spellbook.

*Spells in Reynold's Spellbook (given to Phar by Timmins)*
_0th_
All from PHB and SC

_1st
Animate Rope
Babau Slime_ [SC]
_Backbiter_ [SC]
_Breath Flare_ [SC]
_Corrosive Grasp_ [SC]
_Detect Undead
Erase
Expeditious Retreat, Swift_ [SC]
_Hail of Stone_ [SC]
_Mage Armor
Magic Missile
Orb of Acid, Lesser_ [SC]
_Portal Beacon_ [SC]
_Ray of Flame_ [SC]
_Shield
Spirit Worm_ [SC]
_Summon Monster I
Summon Undead I_ [SC]

_2nd
Acid Arrow
Augment Familiar_ [SC]
_Command Undead
Darkvision
Discern Shapechanger_ [SC]
_Knock
Ray of Weakness_ [SC]
_Summon Undead II_ [SC]
_Wraithstrike_ [SC]


----------



## Knightfall

I need to try to go back to sleep for while. I will check back in in a couple of hours.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase,
> 
> What is the caster level of Caerth's wand? Is it the minimum required?
> 
> Unless you want to roll for each casting, we can just give each NPC back an average roll of 4 + the caster level bonus.




I believe it’s at the minimum required level. And as I’m on my phone, I prefer average instead of rolls. 

As for rolling for the amulet of natural armor: Loot roll: 1D20 = [20] = 20

Hmm, I think you guys don’t need to roll. 

Oh, and buying Willowchild Farm and making it our base of operations is a great idea! How about you guys?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I believe it’s at the minimum required level. And as I’m on my phone, I prefer average instead of rolls.



Right, so that's caster level 5, so 9 hps back per NPC before healing for resting.

Subtract 16 charges from Caerth's wand.


----------



## Knightfall

When it comes to the items that belonged to Meridith, her parent(s) will bury her in her armor and with most of her weapons including her magical longsword that she let Timmins borrow while on the island. (Timmins gets back his masterwork longsword.)

The _cloak of the Bowens_ goes to Wieland as does her _+1 verminbane shortbow of seeking_. As well, Wieland inherits the _amulet of health +2_ (that was given to Meridith by Caerth).

EDIT: Wieland gives his old _cloak of resistance +1_ to Scarborax in thanks for saving the young soldier from Tarrak.


----------



## Knightfall

Syndra's surviving relative is her human father who lives out on a ranch at the very edge of Carnell's influence. His name is *Roberte Chylton*. Her mother is an elf from the Verdalf Forest (located far to the west beyond the Kul Moren Mountains) named *Gwynnestri*.

While Roberte and Syndra were estranged, he takes her death hard. He will build a funeral pyre for her body and bury her ashes along with her mundane items on his ranch. He will pack away her magical cloak in his ranch house and offer to let Caerth keep two items from him and his allies if he wants them: her masterwork bugbear hide and a _potion of protection from evil_ that survived the fight against the undead horde. (He doesn't have any emotional attachment to either.) If Caerth doesn't take them, then he will pack the armor away and save the potion for his own use.

He will keep Syndra's masterwork shortspear and take it to her mother the next time he travels to see her in the Verdalf Forest.

*Masterwork Bugbear Hide:* 625 gp; 25 lbs.; Max Dex +4; AC Check -2; AC Bonus +4; Arcane Failure 20%; and Size M.
_d20 System Sourcebook:_ Quintessential Fighter (p.49).


----------



## Neurotic

And instant enmity of any bugbears you encounter


----------



## JustinCase

While Caerth does not need that armor, he does feel that it's worthwhile to keep it. Perhaps as backup. Or to harrass goblins if they start causing trouble.


----------



## Scotley

Phar would be content with only 8 hours rest.

As to what to do next, what about Galdazar? Are we going to do the ritual before we go off to something else? Once we do set off to do something else Phar votes for Eike and Xander. 

Are we dicing for the amulet of natural armor?
for the amulet of natural armor: 1D20 = [20] = 20


I hope so!


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> .
> 
> As to what to do next, what about Galdazar? Are we going to do the ritual before we go off to something else?



We cannot, we don't have the components needed.


----------



## Neurotic

Ring of protection +2; circlet of wisdom; amulet of nat armor; arrow protect shield : 1D20 = [4] = 4
1D20 = [19] = 19
1D20 = [8] = 8
1D20 = [17] = 17

Phar and Caerth took that amulet seriously 

RoP 4,
Circlet of wisdom 19,
Amulet +4 8,
Shield 17


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> And instant enmity of any bugbears you encounter



Syndra did not like bugbears!



JustinCase said:


> While Caerth does not need that armor, he does feel that it's worthwhile to keep it. Perhaps as backup. Or to harrass goblins if they start causing trouble.



Okay, so, I'll add it to my treasure list just to keep track. Since it is already masterwork, it could be enchanted too.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar would be content with only 8 hours rest.
> 
> As to what to do next, what about Galdazar? Are we going to do the ritual before we go off to something else? Once we do set off to do something else Phar votes for Eike and Xander.





Neurotic said:


> We cannot, we don't have the components needed.



Yes, there are the 3 special components for the ritual. Finding two of them shouldn't be difficult, but finding/creating the third is more complex.

But, before going after anyone, you guys need to decide which divination spells you're going to use.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Are we dicing for the amulet of natural armor?
> for the amulet of natural armor: 1D20 = [20] = 20
> 
> I hope so!



Ha! Ha! Another Natural 20! Unbelievable!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Ring of protection +2; circlet of wisdom; amulet of nat armor; arrow protect shield : 1D20 = [4] = 4
> 1D20 = [19] = 19
> 1D20 = [8] = 8
> 1D20 = [17] = 17
> Phar and Caerth took that amulet seriously
> 
> RoP 4,
> Circlet of wisdom 19,
> Amulet +4 8,
> Shield 17



Hmm, I didn't think the plan was to dice for every item. (If so, it will take a while.) I thought it was dice for the really good items and then come to an agreement on the everything else. But, I'll leave it up to you guys.



Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



So, you changed your mind about wanting the _amulet of natural armor +4_, I see.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm currently chatting with @Tellerian Hawke on FB. He rolled for the amulet and got a 16. He's also rolling for the rings of feather fall. (He'll post his rolls in a bit.)

EDIT: He rolled a 12 for the 1st ring and a 6 for the 2nd ring.

Angus is going to give Aries back his amulet, regardless, and @ScottDeWar_jr already posted that he's giving back the amulet that Angus loaned him.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I probably won't win either ring, but man, having one would sure be useful in situations like we had in the cave, where the bad guy used elevation to escape Angus' onslaught.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus: Dicing for items - Electric Resist. Ring; Bts. of Landing; Unique Morningstar; Cape of the MB:
1D20 = [13] = 13
1D20 = [9] = 9
1D20 = [1] = 1
1D20 = [5] = 5
Pfft!


----------



## Knightfall

Once Brutus is laid to rest, some of his gear will be available to the PCs. There are some in-game background for the character that the PCs will learn about in my next post before that happens.

When his body was found, his _+1 silvered greataxe_ was missing as was his magical amulet and a special ring given to him by Lady Pendour. (The items were stolen by Eike and/or Xander.) If the PCs find the villains and recover these items, they will be allowed to keep the amulet but not the axe or ring. (It will be explained shortly.)

These items were found with his body: his _+1 gargoyle studded leather_, and punching dagger, as well as the heavy crossbow and bolt case w/24 bolts and 9 _screaming bolts_ that the PCs gave to him when he first accompanied them to Gurnard's Head. The crossbow and bolts are theirs to reclaim, if they want. Or, they will go to another member of the militia.

Brutus became quite fond of Sir Quinn, so the half-ogre boy's special armor is Quinn's to inherit if @ScottDeWar_jr chooses to claim it. If not, Brutus will be buried wearing it (along with his dagger). I'll post the stats for the armor if SDWj decides to take the armor.

Brutus will be buried after the two villains who killed him are brought to justice. Until then, his body is protected by the _gentle repose_ spell. (That is one of the few necromancy spells that isn't forbidden to be cast, as long as it isn't used to raise the dead without the permission of a cleric of Hades. Again, I will explain why in my next post.)


----------



## Knightfall

Also don't forget that there are still some items that were identified and left in smithy that the cultists didn't steal.

There is the prelate's _+1 chainmail_ (minor damaged that can be repaired [DC 20 Craft (armorsmithing) check]) in addition to the two other sets of _+1 chainmail_ taken off the two priestesses. I'm assuming the PCs are donating all these suits of armor to the militia, correct?

There is also the _ring of mind shielding_.

There is the _alchemical-silvered bastard sword_ that needs to be completed by a trained weaponsmith (Mabon?). It was used by Quinn during the battle in the cave, and I think SDWj officially claimed it (but I'm not sure). In order for it to be completed, a successful DC 20 Craft (weaponsmithing) check must be made. The check must be rolled! On a natural 1, the sword is ruined. On a natural 20, I will say it receives an additional blessing from the gods. 

Aureus still has two of the cultists' dagger in her pack. She left two others in the smithy. One is still there but the other was stolen. She also has 4 of the flasks of acid in her pack, but will leave those with Mabon. (She's feeling weighed down.) She's also been carrying around Xander's velvet bag (w/4 gems) and satchel bag (w/300 gp) but she now puts those in the manor's vault for safe keeping.

Phar still has Xander's spellbook and it now belongs to him. Xander running away means he has forfeited all his possessions... and his life, if the PCs catch him. I will post details on Xander's spellbook sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Neurotic

@Knightfall I didn't really change my mind, but it seemed like a good chance to play with fate qith two 20s 

I didn't think to roll for everything,  just those asked by PCs that I'm interested in so circlet, RoP and the shield...and if I get more than one by luck, I'll pick one and others go to other players sl ot remains fair

After everyone gets first lick we can deal with tbe rest


----------



## Knightfall

Mabon - Armorsmithing and Weaponsmithing checks:
1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17 (failed)
1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28 (success)

So, Mabon can't fix the prelate's armor, but he successfully completed the bastard sword. The blade turns out very nice but doesn't gain any other special benefits. He re-forges the duergar elements to be dwarven and the hilt is a piece of art with a fine gem in the pommel.


----------



## Neurotic

Not sure how much time is needed for armor repair, but if others want full day rest, Maur will try to repair the armor.

And will give up once he adds another thing to repair, but luckily not destroying it

Armorcraft: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## Knightfall

SDWj has asked me to roll for him for the items he wants...

Quinn - Dicing for Arrow Deflecting Shield and Amulet of Natural Armor +4:
1D20 = [11] = 11
1D20 = [15] = 15
Not rolling for any of Galzadar's items until the character's curse is finalized.

So, unless anyone else wants the shield with arrow deflection, then it goes to @Neurotic.


----------



## Knightfall

So, @JustinCase and @Scotley, reroll for the tiebreak for the amulet.

Scotley, you could also forgo the roll and simply claim the _headband of intellect +4_ captured from the dead necromancer and given to the PCs by Timmins.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, @Scotley, do you want me to roll the Spellcraft checks for identifying items using _detect magic_? Phar's total bonus is +14, right?

That way we can figure out what the PCs can use right away and what needs to be identified with the proper spell or a bought wand.


----------



## Knightfall

I found this old 5E thread for the idea of destroying magical items...









						D&D 5E - XP for destroying evil magic - help me come up with a system
					

I'm running Rappan Athuk, a massive mega-dungeon with the Cult of Orcus being the main bad guys. Though there is the competing evil cult of Tsathoggua.   I'm running with 5e rules with some homebrew to create a more classic dungeon crawl feel.   For one, alignment matters in this game. Alignment...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

I would say, _dispel evil_ and/or _dispel magic_ would be a given. Angus could use Azurak to do the actual destruction.

The PCs would gain XP for destroying the undead controlling shield and any other items that they choose not to purify. I'm not sure how much, but I do like the idea of 5 XP for destroying unholy symbols and 25XP for unholy water.

Hmm, maybe 100 XP per caster level of the item.


----------



## Knightfall

*XP Values for Evil Items Destroyed*
+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield: 1,300 XP
+2 Unholy Warhammer: 700 XP
Belt of Death: 800 XP
Profane Mantle of the Caster: 600 XP
Spinereaver: 800 XP

4,200 XP for destroying all these items to be shared by all the PCs. (I won't include Aureus unless you guys are okay with it.)

This assumes the PCs don't *take the time* to redeem the belt, mantle, and warhammer. I've already ruled that the undead controlling shield cannot be redeemed, so the PCs will get at least 1,300 XP for destroying that item.

And, while _Spinereaver_ isn't actually _inherently_ evil, it isn't something the PCs should use in its current form. I would be willing to let the PCs redeem it as if it was evil and the humanbane would become undeadbane. Doing so would really piss off the Cult of Malotoch (and the demon goddess) and the unknown creator of the blade. 

I haven't included Crisenth's anarchic javelin, as it is not evil. It could be changed from anarchic to axiomatic using the rules in the BoED, but it isn't required. Both Angus and Phar could use it as it is now.

Plus, while the cultists didn't have a name for the javelin that doesn't mean it doesn't have a history. Aureus can use bardic knowledge to find out more about it and the other weapons the other cultists had. She just needed time to rest and heal.


----------



## Neurotic

4e had in-built idea of magic residue which could be used, indeed was required, in making new items. Thus, you could destroy magic item and gain certain amount of residue.


----------



## Neurotic

Once we track the fugitives, we can count on _some_ time off while divining, trade, create, search and otherwise work on downtime activities. Can't we?

Maurs would be to organize dwarves of the area to rebuild the town, the farm we will buy and make sir quinns manor and also build Moradins shrine in the cavern.

During that period he would redeem what he can with others helping as they can

By specialties:
Angus and Caerth could search for the monks
Phar could try and make that sky clay...hmmm...@Knightfall Maur has some amount of shapesand...it can become whatever by the will of the user...can I sacrifuce some or all of that?

Finally, Quinn could train the militia and get to know sir Ghal and the lady better, maybe run the town with them?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Once we track the fugitives, we can count on _some_ time off while divining, trade, create, search and otherwise work on downtime activities. Can't we?



More than likely. 

I assumed you guys were going to use some divinations to help find and catch Eike and Xander. Or is it just let Caerth track them?

@JustinCase:
I have to doublecheck to see if Caerth was able to find the prints. I think it's close. If not, Aureus can probably find the footprints but won't be able to follow them. Your tracking check is probably good enough. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maurs would be to organize dwarves of the area to rebuild the town, the farm we will buy and make sir quinns manor and also build Moradins shrine in the cavern.
> 
> During that period he would redeem what he can with others helping as they can



Okay. 

Note that buying the farm won't be super cheap and Lady Pendour would want the farming to continue if the PCs do buy it. I'll figure out how much ready coin and gems the PCs have on hand, now, and then figure out the purchase price.



Neurotic said:


> By specialties:
> Angus and Caerth could search for the monks
> Phar could try and make that sky clay...hmmm...@Knightfall Maur has some amount of shapesand...it can become whatever by the will of the user...can I sacrifuce some or all of that?
> 
> Finally, Quinn could train the militia and get to know sir Ghal and the lady better, maybe run the town with them?



Dude, you have the coolest items in your inventory. 

Okay, so you can use the shapesand to create the magical clay needed. 1 lb. is needed for the ritual. That would mean that the PCs could perform the ritual either before hunting for the fugitives or right after defeating them.

Note, Galzadar can't stay hogtied in the grove for days while the PCs are hunting for the bad guys. Well, at least not without some sort of shelter to protect him from the elements. (It's an open-air grove not a enclosed shrine/temple.) He'd have to be locked up in the manor until the ritual can be completed, at the very least.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> 4e had in-built idea of magic residue which could be used, indeed was required, in making new items. Thus, you could destroy magic item and gain certain amount of residue.



I'm not a big fan of 4E. So, let's not go there.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:
			
		

> So, despite the rush, I suggest the complete rest.
> 
> Does ability damage fade with time, or does it require magic?







__





						SRD:Ability Damaged - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				




So, it takes a full day to recover 1 point of ability damage. Double with full bed rest.


----------



## Knightfall

Since the fight was just after dusk (I think), there is just enough time for the PCs to rest 8 hours and wake up with the dawn. Or you guys can rest a full 24 hours.

EDIT: It was either just after dusk or midnight. I can't remember which one.


----------



## Knightfall

I was going to take a nap, but my stupid neighbors are making noise again.

Anyway, it took the PCs and NPCs 6 hours to return to Carnell after the fight in the cave and everyone has rested at least 8 hours since then. So, if the fight took place at dusk, then the survivors return from the cave around 3 A.M. and then sleep for 8 more hours, which will make it 11 A.M. the next day.

If the PCs are actually waking up with the dawn, then it has been 29 to 30 hours instead. Otherwise it has only been around 12 to 13 hours since the end of the fight.

(I forgot there was also the two hours it took for the PCs to go to the cave. The attack on Carnell happened right after that happened.)

Assuming 15 hours and that Xander travels at his normal speed and Eike rides Mabon's horse at a normal pace, Xander can get 16 miles and Eike can get 48 miles in that 15 hour period (8 hours travel; resting 7 hours). Both have darkvision and are not hampered by the night. Xander is dazzled during daylight hours without eye protection, however.

If they stick to the southern trail that goes from Carnell to the Pillar of Soldiers then Xander can make it two hexes from Carnell while Eike can make it 5-1/2 hexes. (Each hex on the campaign map [see below] is 8 miles.) This would put Eike at the pillar, which is a stopping over point in the hills 28 miles southeast of Fort Symas.

(Fort Symas is where Lorien and Aeron are currently located.)

Eike could go off the trail across trackless wilderness through the Wasting Shores but it is a lot tougher route and way more dangerous. Xander would be stupid to go off the trail but you never know with villains running from the law.

If it is more like 32 hours, then both can travel those distances, rest for 8 hours, travel for another 8 hours, rest for 8 hours, and then travel for another 8 hours. Xander will have travelled 48 miles on foot and Eike would have travelled 144 miles on Mabon's horse. This assumes they use the full time to travel then rest and then travel again (risking nonlethal damage for Xander and lethal damage for Mabon's horse).

Xander would have gone just over 5 hexes and just be approaching the pillar (assuming he sticks to the trail). Eike would be able to travel just over 14 hexes (112 miles). He loses time in the hills but not much. He would have passed by the Elderspire, a watch tower that sits in the hills along the edge of the Wasting Shore. Note that patrols in this area of the Strandlands are few and far between.

@JustinCase:
Since Caerth was born and raised in Carnell, he knows the lands around the village and the key places where stopovers are likely to occur. He knows both have fled south and that Xander is likely to stick to the trail while on foot. With a horse, Eike could go overland and head somewhere unexpected. As long as Eike doesn't push Mabon's horse, he has an advantage of speed.

Caerth is 100% positive they are not fleeing together.


----------



## Neurotic

Roll random encounters for them, maybe something eats them on the way


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, @JustinCase and @Scotley, reroll for the tiebreak for the amulet.
> 
> Scotley, you could also forgo the roll and simply claim the _headband of intellect +4_ captured from the dead necromancer and given to the PCs by Timmins.



Loot reroll: 1D20 = [14] = 14


Knightfall said:


> And, while _Spinereaver_ isn't actually _inherently_ evil, it isn't something the PCs should use in its current form. I would be willing to let the PCs redeem it as if it was evil and the humanbane would become undeadbane. Doing so would really piss off the Cult of Malotoch (and the demon goddess) and the unknown creator of the blade.



Upsetting a demon goddess is a good argument, in my opinion (and Caerth's). The fact that it is humanbane, by itself, is not necessarily an objection, I think.


Knightfall said:


> I assumed you guys were going to use some divinations to help find and catch Eike and Xander. Or is it just let Caerth track them?
> 
> @JustinCase:
> I have to doublecheck to see if Caerth was able to find the prints. I think it's close. If not, Aureus can probably find the footprints but won't be able to follow them. Your tracking check is probably good enough.



I figure we try tracking first, then if that seems to get us nowhere we can use divinations. Save spells if possible.


Knightfall said:


> Note that buying the farm won't be super cheap and Lady Pendour would want the farming to continue if the PCs do buy it. I'll figure out how much ready coin and gems the PCs have on hand, now, and then figure out the purchase price.



Of course. And Caerth is perfectly willing to tend to the farming, perhaps find a druid apprentice to look after the crops and/or cattle while he is away.


Knightfall said:


> Okay, so you can use the shapesand to create the magical clay needed. 1 lb. is needed for the ritual. That would mean that the PCs could perform the ritual either before hunting for the fugitives or right after defeating them.
> 
> Note, Galzadar can't stay hogtied in the grove for days while the PCs are hunting for the bad guys. Well, at least not without some sort of shelter to protect him from the elements. (It's an open-air grove not a enclosed shrine/temple.) He'd have to be locked up in the manor until the ritual can be completed, at the very least.



Yeah, I figured there would have to be some sort of solution. That's why Caerth wants to give the elf such a high priority (along with the risk of attracting vengeful demons and cultists).


Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase:
> Since Caerth was born and raised in Carnell, he knows the lands around the village and the key places where stopovers are likely to occur. He knows both have fled south and that Xander is likely to stick to the trail while on foot. With a horse, Eike could go overland and head somewhere unexpected. As long as Eike doesn't push Mabon's horse, he has an advantage of speed.
> 
> Caerth is 100% positive they are not fleeing together.



Good, Caerth will pass on this information to the others. We will have to decide who to chase first, Eike or Xander.


Neurotic said:


> Roll random encounters for them, maybe something eats them on the way



Can I _like _this comment with both "Laugh" and "Love"? Because I want to!


----------



## Neurotic

I'd use divination anyhow both because we can skip the travel part partially travelling faster or even using magic


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Quinn needs bed rest, but I cant find how much con damage he took at this time. might just be 8 hours, might be all day.

Having personally survived septic shock and 6 weeks induced coma, I actually understand the difference!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

You know what? I am also going to roll for the ring of mind shielding. I think it would help a low-will-save character like Angus.

If he somehow manages to win a ring of feather falling AND the ring of mind shielding, he will give back the feather fall ring.





P.S. I know it doesn't help willpower saves per se, but being immune to detect thoughts, detect lie, and detect alignment is a useful thing to have when you're dealing with spellcasters who use such tactics.


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Quinn needs bed rest, but I cant find how much con damage he took at this time. might just be 8 hours, might be all day.
> 
> Having personally survived septic shock and 6 weeks induced coma, I actually understand the difference!



Quinn took 1 point of Con damage. I figured out that a character recovers 1 point per 8 hour rest period or 2 points with full bed rest. So, the PCs can rest 8 hours and Quinn will get back the 1 point of Con damage he took.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> You know what? I am also going to roll for the ring of mind shielding. I think it would help a low-will-save character like Angus.



Since no one disputes that one, you can just take it?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to add another post for some NPC interaction with the PCs but I'm going to write a Bluffside post first.


----------



## Knightfall

Added posts for both Aureus and Lady Pendour.

Lady Pendour just dropped a major news bomb on the PCs!


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to add a short post for Aries too, but I'm going to wait a bit.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

By the way: With having drank several potions near the end of the battle, and having recovered another 18 pts. with Rapid Metabolism, I think Angus should be at full hp now.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

And if no one wants the *Ring of Mind Shielding*, Angus will take it, and forego any chance to get one of the FF rings.

Are any of the party members chaotically aligned / in need of a weapon like Azurak? Angus is thinking of eventually trading it, especially if I can get something cool, like that +4 Natural Armor amulet.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> And if no one wants the *Ring of Mind Shielding*, Angus will take it, and forego any chance to get one of the FF rings.
> 
> Are any of the party members chaotically aligned / in need of a weapon like Azurak? Angus is thinking of eventually trading it, especially if I can get something cool, like that +4 Natural Armor amulet.



Phar is chaotic good but it's not something he would use or even be proficient with.

Caerth is neutral and could use it, but then he would have both _Azurak_ and _Kang_.

Quinn is now LN and is already using _Cruel Justice_.

Maur is hanging on to _Qi_. It has still not communicated with him. Plus, he's LG.

Aureus is LN.


----------



## Neurotic

And you don't trade away something intelligent and that could be used for great evil. You never know when you'll need to smite some devils


----------



## Neurotic

Divinations:
Augury 2nd level - go for Xander or Eike first
circle dance x2 3rd level one for Eike, one for Xander
Locate object 3rd level for once we're close
Divination 4th level do we clear Galzadar first (maybe it is too risky to leave the town to potential demon attack)
Comune 5th level: who has the ring, where is lord pendours body, is it undead, other 6 questions
Scrying 5th level (4th for Caerth)
Planeshift 5th level
Call Zelekhut 5th level to track one while we go afrer another
Planar Ally, Lesser 4th level for Eike


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

If Angus gives back the ring of FF, Quinn would like that and the +1 heavy mace.

if the [+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield (CL13)] or [spinereaver] gets sanctified, he would like one of those if possible.
***special note: spinereaver would have to be changed to something that affects undead! or demons


----------



## Neurotic

The shield cannot be sanctified, said the DM. Spinereaver doesn't need to be, it is not evil per se. Just evil looking. And it would work just fine on Eike (and maybe Xander too)


----------



## Neurotic

So, let's do the ritual first.

Maur cannot both call zelekhut and break enchantment and Atonement (all 5th level spells) so Galzadar comes first with Break Ench. I can cast Remove curse if Caerth casts Atonement.

In addition, as a 2nd level spell Maur casts Consecrate (if we're not in the grove)
Before we begin, all casters should try Dispel Magic just in case

So...this is how I would do it (@Scotley and @JustinCase  add your own spells as you see fit, I didn't go through Druid and Wizard lists)

The idea here is to protect Galzadars life from basics such as teleporting/plane shifting him away or killing him with negative energy. And also preventing the domination effect the quasit implied.

This leaves Maur with:
4/5 1st level spells + domain spell on all slots
1/5 2nd level spells
1/4 3rd level spells 
0/3 4th level spells <-- so, no divination today
0/1 5th level  spells <-- so, no calling of Zelekhut

Consecrate (2nd level spell, lasts 18 hours)
OPTIONAL: Glyph of Warding (3rd level spell, permanent, containing Invisibility Purge (requires 3000 gp  total)
Shield Other (2nd level spell, lasts 9 hours)
Magic Circle Against Evil on Maur (3rd level spell, 90 minutes)
Deathward on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes)
Spell Immunity on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) - make him immune to plane shift (covered by Dimension Anchor) or dominate person? to be discussed (ASAP pls)
Protection from Evil on Galzadar (1st level spell, 9 minutes)
Dimensional Anchor (4th level spell, 9 minutes)
Owls Wisdom on Maur (2nd level spell, 9 minutes)
Eagle Splendor on Maur (2nd level spell, 9 minutes)
That leaves the ritual itself:

Break enchantment (5th level 1 minute casting time)
Remove Curse (3rd level 1 action)
Atonement (5th level 1 hour casting time) - this means that low duration things expire, but I will renew Protection from evil if/when something starts happening (while Caerth casts Atonement)
@Knightfall
Question 1: how do we go with redeeming the quasit?
Question 2: how is Maurs pool of Pious Soul pool? (you can add any number of points to it as you see fit, given his recent actions)

@Scotley @JustinCase @ScottDeWar_jr @Tellerian Hawke
Comments?


----------



## Knightfall

I'm getting a lot of stuff done this morning, so I might be able to get a new post up like I've done for the other game. Still working on laundry, however.

EDIT: Time ran out. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The *Atonement* spell does not work on Outsiders who can't naturally change their alignments; Quasits are typed as Tiny Outsider (Chaotic, Extra-Planar, and Evil.) Their alignment is: "Always Chaotic Evil."

That being said, if the Quasit truly desires to reform its ways, it could willingly submit to some sort of magical means of permanently changing its alignment. If I were the DM in this situation, I would say that a Demon who wants to willingly "join the side of light," would need to use his *Commune* power (which gives him 6 questions per day) to contact a good-aligned outer plane, and ask a good-aligned, high-profile Outsider (such as a Planetar, Solar, or Deity) what is required of him to achieve atonement. I would make him use up all six. Each question would be phrased as such:

*What is the first thing I must do in order to atone for all of my sins and mis-deeds, and to truly change my heart to one of good and purity?

What is the second thing I must do in order to atone for all of my sins and mis-deeds, and to truly change my heart to one of good and purity?*

Etc.

I usually have 5 requirements, so on the 6th question, the reply would be "There is no 6th or greater requirement."

Once the fiend has been told what to do, he would need to tell a good-aligned cleric. The cleric will probably require that the fiend relay these findings while inside a *Zone of Truth*.

Once it clear what must be done, the fiend must do these things. (Task requirements are the province of the DM's discretion After these tasks are complete, a ritual is performed, which must be held at high noon, under the full light of the sun, and the ritual will take 100 rounds (10 minutes) to complete, and will require 2,500 gp. worth of rare components, and an expenditure (on the part of both the fiend AND the cleric) in the amount of 2,000 xp. pts., in ADDITION to the use of a *Helm of Opposite Alignment* as the last (and major) part of the ceremony.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

*NOTE:* Simply using the Helm would work as well, but you run the risk of *Wish *or* Miracle* being cast upon the fiend, and undoing the conversion. But with the ritual, and the expenditure of experience, the effects of the helm become permanent, and nothing short of divine intervention could undo it.


----------



## Knightfall

That assumes that demons are "always" chaotic evil in Kulan's cosmology. 

Time for a snooze.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

The DM said:
			
		

> That assumes that demons are "always" chaotic evil in Kulan's cosmology.




All I can do is quote RAW.  I am but a lowly player  You, as the DM, are free to arrange things as you see fit  And I am more than happy to let you do so, LOL


----------



## Neurotic

Pathfinder for magic weapons





						Redeemed - Pathfinder_OGC
					

The Paizo Pathfinder Roleplaying Game rules. This site is an SRD (System Reference Document) for the Paizo Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.




					sites.google.com
				



(unholy +2 modifier turns to holy +3 modifier (with some additional sacred bonuses)

Redeeming the quasit

"The Book of Exalted Deeds" introduces a 9th-level spell (page 106), _Sanctify the Wicked_, which can be used by a good spellcaster to redeem any evil creature (including fiends), at the cost of a character level. The spell entraps the target in a diamond for a year, during which its "*soul reflects on past evils and slowly finds within itself a spark of goodness*". The moral implications of the use of this spell by good-aligned characters within the Forgotten Realms setting was debated on Candlekeep forums, and was declared to be acceptable by Ed Greenwood, in particular for followers of Lathander, who "bring about a “new beginning” for the demon".


----------



## Knightfall

It was a sloooow day for me today. Feeling tired. Vegged in front of TV for most of the afternoon. Headache is coming on.  Need to sleep for a bit. 

I might try to write my next post later on tonight, but it might end up being tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

I just added my next reply.

FYI, I won't be available for most of Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, I need another d20 roll from you for the tiebreak. @JustinCase rolled a 14.


----------



## Knightfall

So, are we now assuming the PCs will do the ritual before hunting down the fugitives?

I will say the ritual takes 1d4+1 hours to complete properly, assuming all the required rolls are made without any failures. Otherwise it will take more time... 1 extra hour for every failed roll. (A Natural 20 roll by the PCs reduces the time required by 1 hour.) The PCs can use Aid Another for skill checks and can use magic to increase their odds of succeeding on caster level checks or help Galzadar make his saving throws.

The special materials for the ritual also gives the PCs a +2 circumstance bonus on their caster level checks and gives Galzadar a +2 circumstance bonus to his saving throws. Without the special material, the rolls would be at -2.

There is a risk of death for the cursed elf wizard, so if any roll during the ritual (except the Diplomacy check) comes up as a Natural 1, he dies. However, the PCs can protect Galzadar from dying during the ritual by using _death ward_ or a similar spell. _Death ward_ lasts minutes/round, so it would have to be cast multiple times during the ritual to protect him from each roll of a Natural 1.

If the PCs are willing to take the time, they could use _hallow_ to permanently add _death ward_ to the grove so that is doesn't have to be cast multiple times. However, that requires 24 hours and _death ward_ is a Necromancy spell, so permanently adding it to the Grove of the North Gods might not be the best idea considering how much those gods despise Necromancy. (They won't be angry if the PCs simply use _death ward_ only on Galzadar to keep him from dying.)

The first roll is a _dispel magic_ check vs. _dominate person_ that acts as a supernatural ability. While the domination can't be completely dispelled it can be suppressed. If the entire ritual is successful, then Galzadar will be be free from it as well. (The DC is 11+15 for a total of 26. This effect was placed on him by the demon lord, so it is hard to get rid of permanently.) _Greater dispel magic_ can be used as well, assuming one of the PCs can cast it. *(JustinCase posted that Caerth can cast it.)*

_Break enchantment_ must be succeeded next, and it is as if someone cast _baleful polymorph_ on Galzadar. (The DC for the caster level check is 11+9 for a total of 20.) As well, Galzadar must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or suffer 1d8 points of vile damage.

(After this point, Malotoch can no longer claim Galzadar's soul if he dies during the ritual.)

_Remove curse_ must be succeeded next, and it is as if someone cast _bestow curse_ on Galzadar. There is no caster level check for the PCs, but Galzadar must succeed on a DC 15 Will save or suffer 1d8 points of vile damage.

_Atonement_ is the last spell required, but it requires Galzadar to be a willing participant. (Since Galzadar was under a curse, there is no XP cost to the caster.) What is needed to make the elf wizard completely compliant is a successful Diplomacy check. Galzadar is considered Unfriendly in his current state (Indifferent towards Caerth), but if he takes vile damage any time during the ritual, he immediately becomes Hostile (Unfriendly towards Caerth). For him to agree to the _atonement_ spell, his attitude must be shifted to at least Friendly.

If everything goes right, Galzadar will shift to Chaotic Good and will no longer be considered a Thrall of Vok and no longer suffers under Abyssal Obedience. He will remain a shadowstar elf but his will be his own (but see below). There is also a 25% chance of him completely reverting to a silver elf with his original alignment (Neutral Good). (The PCs can cast the _polymorph_ spell on him to increase the odds to 50%, but no higher.) This assumes that he is free of the _dominate person_.

If the dispelling vs. the _dominate person_ effect is unsuccessful, however, he will remain susceptible to being enchanted by demons (but not by undead). This is a permanent -4 penalty vs. Enchantment-based spells and effects. (In his current form, without the ritual, he doesn't even get a save vs. demons or undead more powerful than him.)

If he doesn't agree to the _atonement_ spell his alignment still changes but either to True Neutral or to Chaotic Neutral (50% chance of either).

Freeing Galzadar of his curse is considered a Good act and the PCs will gain a *1,500 XP* campaign bonus *each* if they save him from Vok’s curse, and his alignment shifts to TN or CN. If his alignment shifts to CG, the campaign bonus becomes *2,000 XP each*. If they manage to free him from future domination by demons, the campaign bonus becomes *2,500 XP each*. If Galzadar reverts back into a sliver elf with his original alignment (NG), the campaign bonus becomes *3,000 XP each*.

Aureus will get half of whatever the PCs get.


----------



## Knightfall

Base time in hours for the Ritual: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Base time in hours for the Ritual: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4



Half of my spells will go to waste 

That just means they are cast in different order assuming Maur can cast during the ritual. And I can fill 1st and 2nd level slots with protection from evil and replace spell immunity with death ward (and I assume others can cast spells for the ritual as well)

I assume of course we discussed this BEFORE spell preparation since we talked about it after the fight. We know about critical spells (main three), but the rest are on each individual caster.


----------



## Neurotic

Neurotic said:


> So, let's do the ritual first.
> 
> Maur cannot both call zelekhut and break enchantment and Atonement (all 5th level spells) so Galzadar comes first with Break Ench. I can cast Remove curse if Caerth casts Atonement.
> 
> In addition, as a 2nd level spell Maur casts Consecrate (if we're not in the grove)
> Before we begin, all casters should try Dispel Magic just in case
> 
> So...this is how I would do it (@Scotley and @JustinCase  add your own spells as you see fit, I didn't go through Druid and Wizard lists)
> 
> The idea here is to protect Galzadars life from basics such as teleporting/plane shifting him away or killing him with negative energy. And also preventing the domination effect the quasit implied.
> 
> This leaves Maur with:
> 4/5 1st level spells + domain spell on all slots
> 1/5 2nd level spells
> 1/4 3rd level spells
> 0/3 4th level spells <-- so, no divination today
> 0/1 5th level  spells <-- so, no calling of Zelekhut
> 
> Consecrate (2nd level spell, lasts 18 hours)
> OPTIONAL: Glyph of Warding (3rd level spell, permanent, containing Invisibility Purge (requires 3000 gp  total)
> Shield Other (2nd level spell, lasts 9 hours)
> Magic Circle Against Evil on Maur (3rd level spell, 90 minutes)
> Deathward on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes)
> Spell Immunity on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) - make him immune to plane shift (covered by Dimension Anchor) or dominate person? to be discussed (ASAP pls)
> Protection from Evil on Galzadar (1st level spell, 9 minutes)
> Dimensional Anchor (4th level spell, 9 minutes)
> Owls Wisdom on Maur (2nd level spell, 9 minutes)
> Eagle Splendor on Maur (2nd level spell, 9 minutes)
> That leaves the ritual itself:
> 
> Break enchantment (5th level 1 minute casting time)
> Remove Curse (3rd level 1 action)
> Atonement (5th level 1 hour casting time) - this means that low duration things expire, but I will renew Protection from evil if/when something starts happening (while Caerth casts Atonement)
> @Knightfall
> Question 1: how do we go with redeeming the quasit?
> Question 2: how is Maurs pool of Pious Soul pool? (you can add any number of points to it as you see fit, given his recent actions)
> 
> @Scotley @JustinCase @ScottDeWar_jr @Tellerian Hawke
> Comments?



@JustinCase Caerth is essential for casting Atonement - the rest is on cleric list exclusively. The rest, think on how to protect him from domination, negative damage etc...


----------



## Knightfall

For @Scotley:

*Xander's Spellbook
0th*
_Acid splash_, _amanuensis_ [SC], _arcane mark_, _caltrops_ [SC], _dancing lights_, _daze_, _detect magic_, _detect poison_, _disrupt undead_, _distract_ [SC], _electric jolt_ [SC], _flare_, _ghost sound_, _mage hand_, _mending_, _message_, _open/close_, _prestidigitation_, _ray of frost_, _read magic_, _resistance_, _silent portal_ [SC], _sonic snap_ [SC], _touch of fatigue_

*1st*
_Endure elements_, _fist of stone_ [SC], _mage armor_, _mage hand (greater)_ [SC], _magic weapon_, _Nystul's magic aura_, _shield_, _sniper's shot_ [SC], _true strike_

*2nd*
_Arcane lock_, _blur_, _bull's strength_, _fly (swift)_ [SC], _spider climb_, _web_, _wraithstrike_ [SC]

*3rd*
_Deep slumber_, _explosive runes_, _fireball_, _tremorsense_ [SC], _Wanda's crawling force missile_ [homebrewed]

*Wanda's Crawling Force Missile*
Evocation [Fear, Force, Mind-Affecting]
Level: Drd 4, Sor/Wiz 3, Insect 4
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: Up to four creatures, no two of which can be more than 15 ft. apart
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will partial negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

A force missile of magical energy darts forth from your fingertip, unerringly strikes its target, and makes the victim believe insects are crawling on her. The force missile deals 1d4+1 points of damage.

No attack roll is required, as Wanda's crawling force missile strikes unerringly, even if the target has anything less than total cover or concealment. Specific parts of a creature cannot be singled out. Inanimate objects cannot be damaged by the spell.

After the crawling force missile strikes, the victim must make a Will save or become panicked for 1d4 rounds, as she believes that tiny beetle-like insects are crawling all over her body. A successful save negates this mind-affecting fear effect. A panicked victim suffers a -2 morale penalty on saving throws, and cowers until the effect ends. (See DMG for more information on fear-panicked creatures.)

For every three levels of experience past 3rd, you gain an additional missile. You have two at 6th level, three at 9th level, and the maximum of four at 12th level or higher. You can have them strike a single creature or several creatures. You must designate targets before you roll for SR or determine damage.

Material Component: An arrow painted white.


----------



## Scotley

Ooooh, i like. Will get this onto Phar's sheet asap.

As to the ritual. Greater dispel magic is beyond Phar's level. With regular dispel magic the best he can do with a natural 20 on the die is a 30. Can we aid another on that somehow? Otherwise I fear we are out of our depth. 

Phar cannot cast remove curse or atonement.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Ooooh, i like. Will get this onto Phar's sheet asap.
> 
> As to the ritual. Greater dispel magic is beyond Phar's level. With regular dispel magic the best he can do with a natural 20 on the die is a 30. Can we aid another on that somehow? Otherwise I fear we are out of our depth.
> 
> Phar cannot cast remove curse or atonement.



Hmm, I thought Phar could cast greater dispel magic... 

Ah, I see my mistake, it is a 5th-level spell for bards. So, I'm going to say the DC is only 26; it will still be tough to make but not impossible.

I'm not sure there is a RAW way to Aid Another on that roll. But let's say that a successful Spellcraft check by one additional PC adds a +2 bonus to the dispel magic roll.

EDIT: Also, when you get a chance, make a tiebreak roll for the amulet.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, I thought Phar could cast greater dispel magic...
> 
> Ah, I see my mistake, it is a 5th-level spell for bards. So, I'm going to say the DC is only 26; it will still be tough to make but not impossible.
> 
> I'm not sure there is a RAW way to Aid Another on that roll. But let's say that a successful Spellcraft check by one additional PC adds a +2 bonus to the dispel magic roll.
> 
> EDIT: Also, when you get a chance, make a tiebreak roll for the amulet.



So, if we all cast dispel magic at the same time...would that count as extra power or it would be better to cast one by one and try to disrupt the spell with added spellcraft checks to add +2? Would it be cumulative with more people (as a ritual circle)? Would it be more powerful with items anathema to the creature in question (demon as far as we know, so holy water, cold iron, holy symbols etc...)?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> So, if we all cast dispel magic at the same time...would that count as extra power or it would be better to cast one by one and try to disrupt the spell with added spellcraft checks to add +2? Would it be cumulative with more people (as a ritual circle)? Would it be more powerful with items anathema to the creature in question (demon as far as we know, so holy water, cold iron, holy symbols etc...)?



The idea of a Ritual Circle sounds like a good idea. It's late, so I need to go to bed, but using holy water and/or holy symbols sounds like a cool in-game idea. I'd say it would have to be only the PCs with ranks doing the extra Spellcraft checks.


----------



## JustinCase

I love the idea of a ritual spell, both from an RP perspective and from a mechanical view. Alternatively, Caerth does have Greater Dispel Magic available now. 

In fact, going through the list of spells needed (or useful) for the whole ritual, here's what Caerth can and cannot cast:

Atonement: YES (level 5)
Death Ward: YES (level 5)
Hallow: YES (level 5)
Dispel Magic: YES (level 4)
Greater Dispel Magic: YES (level 6)
Break Enchantment: NO
Remove Curse: NO
Polymorph: NO
I have only 2 level-5 spell slots, so I will have to choose. I feel Hallow takes too long for our purpose (24 hours). Also, we can really use Commune With Nature and/or Tree Stride (both level 5) to track the fugitives if we do that on the same day.


Neurotic said:


> @JustinCase Caerth is essential for casting Atonement - the rest is on cleric list exclusively. The rest, think on how to protect him from domination, negative damage etc...



I will use Atonement, absolutely. Like I said, Caerth has several other spells available, so it's not completely up to Maur otherwise. 

But your point is well taken. Caerth can cast something like Guidance or Resistance on Galzadar to give him a little bonus on his saves, or a buff spell (Bear's Endurance etc.) to a stat of our choice (Galzadar's or ours). There aren't many other such protection spells on the druid list.


----------



## Scotley

tie breaker roll: 1D20 = [9] = 9


Congratulations JustinCase! This loss will remind me to keep Phar behind the meat shields.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> tie breaker roll: 1D20 = [9] = 9
> 
> Congratulations JustinCase! This loss will remind me to keep Phar behind the meat shields.



Okay, so the _amulet of natural armor +4_ goes to Caerth.

I would say that the _headband of intellect +4_ taken off the dead necromancer, Reynold, after the fight in Carnell (and given to the PCs by Timmins) should probably go to Phar. Phar would then be able to give his old _headband of intellect +2_ to another character.



JustinCase said:


> I love the idea of a ritual spell, both from an RP perspective and from a mechanical view. Alternatively, Caerth does have Greater Dispel Magic available now.
> 
> In fact, going through the list of spells needed (or useful) for the whole ritual, here's what Caerth can and cannot cast:
> 
> Atonement: YES (level 5)
> Death Ward: YES (level 5)
> Hallow: YES (level 5)
> Dispel Magic: YES (level 4)
> Greater Dispel Magic: YES (level 6)
> Break Enchantment: NO
> Remove Curse: NO
> Polymorph: NO
> I have only 2 level-5 spell slots, so I will have to choose. I feel Hallow takes too long for our purpose (24 hours). Also, we can really use Commune With Nature and/or Tree Stride (both level 5) to track the fugitives if we do that on the same day.
> 
> I will use Atonement, absolutely. Like I said, Caerth has several other spells available, so it's not completely up to Maur otherwise.
> 
> But your point is well taken. Caerth can cast something like Guidance or Resistance on Galzadar to give him a little bonus on his saves, or a buff spell (Bear's Endurance etc.) to a stat of our choice (Galzadar's or ours). There aren't many other such protection spells on the druid list.



Right, Caerth does have access to one 6th-level spell as an 11th-level druid.

_Polymorph_ might be the only spell the PCs don't have access to unless Scotley has Phar choose it as one of the spells added to Phar's spellbook for going up in level.

Instead of _Resistance_, Caerth could cast _Greater Resistance_ from the Spell Compendium on Galzadar instead. That would be a +3 to all of the elf wizard's saves. The PCs could also put Galzadar's _amulet of health +4_ back on him during the ritual to help with the Fortitude save but if enough buff spells are cast on Galzadar it probably wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, I'm going to roll the Spellcraft checks for Phar for identifying the new magic items.

*Minor Items*
_+1 Chainmail_ [x2] (CL3)
_+1 Darkwood Buckler_ (CL3)
_+1 Mithral Breastplate_ (CL3)
_Boots of Landing_ [from XPH] (ML2 [Spellcraft and detect magic won't work])
_Headband of Intellect +2_ (CL8)
_Periapt of Wisdom +2_ (CL8)
_Rings of Feather Falling_ (CL1)
---
_*Already identified by Aureus...*
Rings of Feather Falling_ (CL1)
_Slippers of Spider Climbing_ (CL4)

Phar - Spellcraft checks with Detect Magic (Minor Magical Items [DC 20 + caster level]):
1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29 (success)
1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30 (success)
1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29 (success)
1D20+14 = [5]+14 = 19 (failed)
1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21 (automatically failed)
1D20+14 = [11]+14 = 25 (success)
1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16 (failed)
1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29 (success)

So, Phar is able to identify all but three of the remaining minor magical items. He was unable to identify the _+1 mithral breastplate_, the _periapt of wisdom +2_, and the _boots of landing_. He, like Aureus, is baffled by the strange boots. He knows they aren't mundane, but he can't figure out that the boots are psionic in nature.


----------



## Knightfall

*Medium Items*
_+1 Dagger_ (CL3)
_+1 Heavy Mace_ (CL3)
_Amulet of Health +4_ (CL8)
_Cape of the Mountebank_ (CL9)
_Ring of Protection +2_ (CL6)
_Wand of Cat’s Grace_ [40 charges] (CL5)

Phar - Spellcraft checks with Detect Magic (Medium Magical Items [DC 25 + caster level]):
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (critical success)
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (critical success)
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (critical success)
1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26 (success)
1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28 (success)
1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30 (success)

Phar identifies all of these items.


----------



## Knightfall

*Major Items*
_+1 Anarchic Thundering Cold Iron Javelin of Returning_ (CL7)
_+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection_ (CL5)
_+1 Keen Parrying Morningstar of Wounding_ (CL10)
_+1 Unruly Humanbane Falchion_ (_Spinereaver_) (CL8)
_+2 Morningstar_ (CL6)
_+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail_ [SR 19] (CL15)
_+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield_ (CL13)
_+2 Unholy Warhammer_ (CL7)
_Amulet of Natural Armor +4_ (CL12)
_Belt of Death_ (+2 profane bonus to AC; death knell [continuous–10 min./level, cleric (8th)]) (CL8)
_Hat of Resistance +3_ (CL9)
_Profane Mantle of the Caster_ (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell) (CL6)
_Ring of Minor Electricity Resistance_ (CL3)
_Robe of Protection_ (+4 deflection bonus to AC) (CL12)
_Shadow Longblade_ (_+2 longsword_) (CL9)

Phar - Spellcraft checks with Detect Magic (Major Magical Items [30 + caster level]):
1D20+14 = [11]+14 = 25 (failed)
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (critical success)
1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16 (failed)
1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30 (success)
1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28 (failed)
1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26 (failed)
1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18 (failed)
1D20+14 = [6]+14 = 20 (failed)
1D20+14 = [9]+14 = 23 (failed)
1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28 (failed)
1D20+14 = [19]+14 = 33 (success)
1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24 (failed)
1D20+14 = [16]+14 = 30 (success)
1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28 (failed)
1D20+14 = [19]+14 = 33 (success)

So, Phar successfully identifies the shield with arrow deflection, _spinereaver_, the magical hat, the electricity ring, and the _shadow longblade_. Phar also knows the history of the _+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection_ including who created it. I'll post those details later.

Aid Another could turn three of the failures into successes but only one other PC can help Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Scarborax will try to help identify the remaining minor magical items...

Scarborax - Spellcraft checks with Detect Magic (Minor Magical Items [DC 20 + caster level]):
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14 (failed)
1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13 (failed)
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (failed)

The Stump Sorcerer doesn't identify any of them.


----------



## Knightfall

*Remaining Major Items*
_+1 Anarchic Thundering Cold Iron Javelin of Returning_ (CL7)
_+1 Keen Parrying Morningstar of Wounding_ (CL10)
_+2 Morningstar_ (CL6)
_+2 Spell Resistance Chainmail_ [SR 19] (CL15)
_+2 Undead Controlling Light Steel Shield_ (CL13)
_+2 Unholy Warhammer_ (CL7)
_Amulet of Natural Armor +4_ (CL12)
_Belt of Death_ (+2 profane bonus to AC; death knell [continuous–10 min./level, cleric (8th)]) (CL8)
_Profane Mantle of the Caster_ (+2 profane bonus to saves; bonus 5th-level spell) (CL6)
_Robe of Protection_ (+4 deflection bonus to AC) (CL12)

Scarborax can only succeed for the major magical items if he rolls a Natural 20 on his Spellcraft checks.

Scarborax - Spellcraft checks with Detect Magic (Major Magical Items [30 + caster level]):
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14
1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17

All those rolls fail. Aid another will not turn any of them into successes.


----------



## Knightfall

Reminder that Ailward can cast _Identify_ up to six times in a day, but for him to be able to cast the spell for them, the PCs must find six pearls that are worth 100 gp each. There aren't any pearls for sale in Carnell. The PCs can pay the local fishing boats to go hunt for pearls for them or go diving for them themselves after they've completed the ritual and caught the two escaped prisoners.

The PCs are free to use any items identified by Aureus or Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Identify rolls for the _headband of intellect +4_ , Timmin's new magic ring, and the unique _ring of sending_.

Phar - Spellcraft checks with Detect Magic (Headband and 2 Rings [30 + caster level]):
1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26
1D20+14 = [2]+14 = 16
1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29

All of those rolls fail, but the roll for the _ring of sending_ can be turned into a success with Aid Another.


----------



## Knightfall

Going back to sleep for a little while.


----------



## Scotley

Definitely want that +4 headband of intellect. So the +2 is now up for grabs. 

For the ritual, Phar will load up on Resistance Cantrips (+1 to save), Dispel Magic, Break Enchantment and a Polymorph. I don't have bear's endurance unfortunately.


----------



## JustinCase

Scotley said:


> Definitely want that +4 headband of intellect. So the +2 is now up for grabs.
> 
> For the ritual, Phar will load up on Resistance Cantrips (+1 to save), Dispel Magic, Break Enchantment and a Polymorph. I don't have bear's endurance unfortunately.



I wouldn't mind that +2 headband if nobody else wants it, but I realize I've got no right to it after winning that amulet.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Definitely want that +4 headband of intellect. So the +2 is now up for grabs.





JustinCase said:


> I wouldn't mind that +2 headband if nobody else wants it, but I realize I've got no right to it after winning that amulet.



I was going to suggest it go to Aureus to help with her intelligence-based skills, but if you want it and Scotley agrees, I won't worry about it.


----------



## Scotley

Works for me @JustinCase


----------



## JustinCase

Cool!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so the lesser headband goes to Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

I might add a new post to set up the ritual but not until later in the day. I have physio today.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added!


----------



## Neurotic

Could you please summarize all the rolls needed so we roll a bunch and you adjudicate the effect in one post rather than we walk through the ritual step by step (unless obviously you want it that way to enter initiative at some point  )


----------



## JustinCase

Work is quite busy, so I'm not sure when I'll be able to post in the IC. Might not be until next week. If needed, feel free to NPC my character in the meantime. 
(Sharing this to several games, so perhaps you'll see me posting quickly after this, or perhaps somewhere else and not here.)


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Could you please summarize all the rolls needed so we roll a bunch and you adjudicate the effect in one post rather than we walk through the ritual step by step (unless obviously you want it that way to enter initiative at some point  )



I did that on this post: Rolls for the Ritual.

I dodn't think there is anything else besides what listed in that post, but I'll doublecheck.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I did that on this post: Rolls for the Ritual.
> 
> I dodn't think there is anything else besides what listed in that post, but I'll doublecheck.



Doh!

I'm traveling tomorrow and most of the day after - it hard flying with covid limitations so...yeah. Anyhow, what I post today will have to do for the next 48 hours.

I'll re-read the post for the ritual, sorry for forgetting it


----------



## Neurotic

Dispel magic check: 1D20+9+2 = [13]+9+2 = 24
Break enchantment: 1D20+9+2 = [2]+9+2 = 13   
Pious soul: 4D6 = [4, 2, 4, 1] = 11 Barely 3d6 result on 4d6, but should be enough
Total break enchantment: 24

Maur can cast Death ward twice or three times if he foregoes spell immunity since we didn't discuss should it be plane shift or dominate person  (I'd go with dominate, but protection from evil works the same way and it is first level spell)

We also didn't comment if we're doing it in the grove or Maur needs to consecrate the area somewhere away from it?

Owls wisdom and Eagle splendor will have no effect on the ritual because of the duration and they don't really help with caster level checks...does anything we can cast?

If there is nothing like that, he would simply prepare the adventuring spells (since they are expecting danger) - I didn't update those spells, but since 5th is taken by Break enchantment and 4t with death ward...others should be like specified there.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Dispel magic check: 1D20+9+2 = [13]+9+2 = 24



Since Caerth has access to _Greater Dispel Magic_, I was going to roll a caster level check for @JustinCase.

Caerth - Greater Dispel Magic Caster Level Check (+11): 1D20+11+2 = [13]+11+2 = 26

That is just high enough to hit the revised DC of 26.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Break enchantment: 1D20+9+2 = [2]+9+2 = 13
> Pious soul: 4D6 = [4, 2, 4, 1] = 11 Barely 3d6 result on 4d6, but should be enough
> Total break enchantment: 24



Yikes! That was too close. But, with pious soul, Maur succeeds.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Maur can cast Death ward twice or three times if he foregoes spell immunity since we didn't discuss should it be plane shift or dominate person  (I'd go with dominate, but protection from evil works the same way and it is first level spell)
> 
> We also didn't comment if we're doing it in the grove or Maur needs to consecrate the area somewhere away from it?



The ritual is definitely being done at the grove.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Owls wisdom and Eagle splendor will have no effect on the ritual because of the duration and they don't really help with caster level checks...does anything we can cast?
> 
> If there is nothing like that, he would simply prepare the adventuring spells (since they are expecting danger) - I didn't update those spells, but since 5th is taken by Break enchantment and 4t with death ward...others should be like specified there.



There aren't very many spells that improve caster level, that I've discovered so far. _Death Knell_ does, but that's a murderous evil spell. There is _Create Magical Tattoo_ from the Spell Compendium but in order to get the bonus to caster level, the spell requires requires the caster to be 13th level and make a successful DC 20 Craft check.

It seems that improving caster level is done mainly with magic items: _Ankh of Ascension_ [RoF], _Orange Ioun Stone_, _Ring of Arcane Might_ [CA], _Strand of Prayer Beads_ (bead of karma). Of course, the PCs don't have access to any of these items for the ritual. 

But, Caerth just made the caster level check, so it's all good.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I rolled Galzadar's Fortitude save for the _Break Enchantment_ part of the ritual.

Galzadar - Fortitude save (DC 15): 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11 +1 (resistance) = 12 (failed)
That includes a +2 for the PCs putting Galzadar's amulet of health back on him.

Galzadar - Vile Damage from Ritual (break enchantment): 1D8 = [6] = 6

Due to him taking damage from the ritual, Galzadar is now considered Hostile to all but Caerth and Eutharic (considered Unfriendly to both) for the Diplomacy check to convince him to accept the _Atonement_ spell after _Remove Curse_ is cast first. No caster level check is required for the _Remove Curse_ spell.

Rolling Galzadar's Will save...
Galzader - Will save (DC 15): 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 +1 (resistance) = 21 (saves)

So, the Diplomacy check must be rolled next. The DC to make Galzadar truly accept the _Atonement_ spell is 35 for anyone other than Caerth. For Caerth it is 25 but he doesn't have any ranks in the skill.

Aid another can be used but I'll want to see some good roleplaying posts if I'm going to allow more than one PC help with Aid Another. At the very least, one PC can make the check and one PC (or Aureus) can Aid Another.

Aureus doesn't have any ranks in Diplomacy.

Which PC has the best chance to succeed on a Diplomacy roll?


----------



## Neurotic

Phar is at +8, Maur +6. Add eagle splendor perhaps? That's it. Man, Akos would barely have to roll


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Phar is at +8, Maur +6. Add eagle splendor perhaps? That's it. Man, Akos would barely have to roll



_Eagle's splendor_ would be okay to use. I also believe there are a few spells that can boost a skill check.

EDIT: _Heroism_ or _greater heroism_. There is the clerical spell known as _Divine Insight_ from the Spell Compendium. That would use up another 2nd level spell for Maur for the day. It must be cast before the check is rolled, and Maur would have to cast it on himself.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm very tired today. I spent last night until 4 A.M. binge watching the live-action version of Cowboy Bebop on Netflix.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> For the ritual, Phar will load up on Resistance Cantrips (+1 to save), Dispel Magic, Break Enchantment and a Polymorph. I don't have bear's endurance unfortunately.



Okay, so that means Phar is choosing to add Polymorph to his spellbook.

Rolling for the percentage chance of him being transformed back into a silver elf. It's a 50% chance with polymorph active as part of the ritual.

50% chance for Galzadar to be transformed back into a silver elf: 1D100 = [88] = 88

Nope. He remains a shadowstar elf.


----------



## Knightfall

New post for the ritual added based on the rolls done by @Neurotic and myself.


----------



## Neurotic

Thank you for the spells, I'll take divine insight (I can always convert it if fight comes to us)


----------



## Scotley

Yes, Phar took Polymorph as a new spell during the level ups.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I got a 15 on the die. I'd call that pretty good. Perhaps Phar's words are worth a circumstances bonus as well. Did anyone have eagles splendor to help him?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Okay, I got a 15 on the die. I'd call that pretty good. Perhaps Phar's words are worth a circumstances bonus as well. Did anyone have eagles splendor to help him?



@Neurotic had planned to have Maur memorize _Eagle's Splendor_, plus the is a +2 bonus from Caerth for Aid Another. That's another +4 to your roll, at minimum.

EDIT: Add to that another +2 for your IC post.

That is a total of 29, so far. With another 3 successful Aid Another checks, Phar will make the Diplomacy check.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur can aid easily as could Aureus...not sure if the familiar can aid?


----------



## Scotley

Not that I erred in Phar's roll, his actual Diplomacy is +11. So that's three more. 

I believe familiars can aid another. And they get their master's skills modded by their own abilities. The issue is what Knightfall will allow given the language barrier for animals trying to be diplomatic. I am currently fostering a bunny and I can tell you he doesn't need to speak to influence my behavior in a way that is favorable to him.  Phar's hawk familiar is available should it be allowed. Even at a penalty it might be worth a shot. He is only adding to the master's message, not trying to convey a concept independently. He'd have Phar's 8 ranks at -2 for a 6 Charisma. But alas, he failed if it were to be allowed.
aid another diplomacy: 1D02+6 = [2]+6 = 8

Unless of course he is sharing the Eagle's splendor...


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Not that I erred in Phar's roll, his actual Diplomacy is +11. So that's three more.
> 
> I believe familiars can aid another. And they get their master's skills modded by their own abilities. The issue is what Knightfall will allow given the language barrier for animals trying to be diplomatic. I am currently fostering a bunny and I can tell you he doesn't need to speak to influence my behavior in a way that is favorable to him.  Phar's hawk familiar is available should it be allowed. Even at a penalty it might be worth a shot. He is only adding to the master's message, not trying to convey a concept independently. He'd have Phar's 8 ranks at -2 for a 6 Charisma. But alas, he failed if it were to be allowed.
> aid another diplomacy: 1D02+6 = [2]+6 = 8
> Unless of course he is sharing the Eagle's splendor...



I meant the quasit


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur can aid easily as could Aureus...not sure if the familiar can aid?



Aureus - Diplomacy Aid Another (DC 10): 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Note that I erred in Phar's roll, his actual Diplomacy is +11. So that's three more.



With Aureus's successful roll, the Diplomacy check is now at 34.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you can push the roll over the top with a successful roll.


----------



## Neurotic

Flying...tomorrow morning (about 12h from now)


----------



## Neurotic

Diplomacy: 1D20+10 = [15]+10 = 25


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to post on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

The new post is up.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am officially caught up on reading in this thread to this point. Need to return to cleaning up.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added!


----------



## JustinCase

I'll post after christmas.


----------



## Scotley

I am going to be traveling for the holidays next week and so after today posting is likely to be limited to non-existent for about a week. Please NPC my characters as needed in your games Knightfall.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I am going to be traveling for the holidays next week and so after today posting is likely to be limited to non-existent for about a week. Please NPC my characters as needed in your games Knightfall.



Okay, thanks for letting me know.

I probably won't post a lot over Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for a few more posts before adding my next reply. Now that Galzadar's curse has been broken, it's time to hunt down the fugitives. Do you guys want to cast some divination spells? Update me on the spells you all have for the rest of the current day.


----------



## Neurotic

If we wait the day, the bandit, Eike, gets tracked by inevitable Zelekhut


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> If we wait the day, the bandit, Eike, gets tracked by inevitable Zelekhut



Also, waiting a day will allow the PCs to try to help find Sir Gareth and young Quinten who are both still missing.


----------



## Neurotic

When I said "wait" I meant we use what we can to start after Xander and after the rest (while traveling) we do more divination and send the outsider for the lesser threat.

*Remaining spells:
1st level spells: *Protection from Evil, Bless x2, Lesser Holy Transformation, Magic Stone (D)
*2nd level spells: *Remove paralysis, Owls Wisdom, Eagle Splendor, Consecrate,  Bears Endurance(D)
*3rd level spells: *Mass Conviction, Stone Shape(D)
*4th level spells: *Dimensional Anchor, Spike Stones (D)
*5th level spells:* Wall of stone (D)


*CAST FOR THE RITUAL:*

Shield Other (2nd level spell, lasts 9 hours) _<-- This probably means at least part of the damage is on Maur (unless it bypasses the spell somehow)_
Magic Circle Against Evil on Maur (3rd level spell, 90 minutes) _<-- does this help against vile damage?_
Deathward on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) _<-- does this help against vile damage?_
Spell Immunity on Galzadar (4th level spell, 90 minutes) - make him immune to dominate person
Dispel Magic 
Break enchantment (5th level 1 minute casting time)
Remove Curse (3rd level 1 action)


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've developed another sinus infection. I've been feeling sick since mid- to late December. I thought maybe it might have been Covid, but the symptoms are definitely pointing towards another sinus infection. I'm getting antibiotics today, so I'm probably going to be wiped out for about another week.

So, no rush on you guys posting if you're all still recovering from the holiday season.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry you are under the weather Knightfall. I have been struggling to get back into the swing of things since the holidays. Work has been challenging. Hope to get back to regular posing this week.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry you are under the weather Knightfall. I have been struggling to get back into the swing of things since the holidays. Work has been challenging. Hope to get back to regular posing this week.



No worries. I've been doing other stuff today. I'm probably going to take a nap soon.


----------



## Knightfall

I will look to add a reply to this game sometime by Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I didn't get a new post up before the end of the weekend. I will try to make it the first thing I tackle tomorrow morning... after cleaning the kitchen, of course. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

Hmm, I'm not sure about the vile damage being affected by shield other, but we'll say the spell does block some of the damage. The total vile damage inflicted was 6 points, so Galzadar took three points and Maur took three.



> Vile Damage, like regular damage, results in the loss of hit points or ability score points. Unlike regular damage, vile damage can only be healed by magic cast within the area of a consecrate or hallow spell. Vile damage represents such a evil violation to a character's body or soul that only in a holy place can healing magic repair the damage.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> @Neurotic,
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure about the vile damage being affected by shield other, but we'll say the spell does block some of the damage. The total vile damage inflicted was 6 points, so Galzadar took three points and Maur took three.



Luckily we were within consecrated grounds (or close enough to it) to clean that immediately.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get a new post up for this game sometime over the next few days. I'll try to make sure it doesn't go past Wednesday.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry I've been away for so long. After a while it becomes daunting to catch up, but here I am. I'll read up on the IC thread and post soon-ish.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sorry I've been away for so long. After a while it becomes daunting to catch up, but here I am. I'll read up on the IC thread and post soon-ish.



Okay, I can hold off posting again for a few days. Lots of Real Life™ I have to do over the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall

Now that JustinCase has posted, I will work on getting a new post up sometime before the end of the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply has been added. I'm heading to bed... soon.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm working on my spell list now, and I found this neat little 1st-level spell called 'Traveller's Mount'. For 1 hour per level (which means 11 hours) a horse or similar mount can increase its speed by 20 feet. The only downside is it cannot attack.


> TRAVELER’S MOUNT
> Transmutation
> Level: Blackguard 1, druid 1, paladin 1, ranger 1
> Components: V, S
> Casting Time: 1 standard action
> Range: Touch
> Target: Animal or magical beast touched
> Duration: 1 hour/level
> Saving Throw: Will negates
> Spell Resistance: Yes
> With words of encouragement, you make the creature better able to handle the rigors of overland travel, at the expense of its ability to fight. The touched animal or magical beast gets a 20-foot enhancement bonus to its speed, and it can hustle without taking damage or becoming fatigued as long as the spell is in effect.  While bearing a rider, the mount no longer attacks in combat. The steed willingly bears its rider into battle; it  just can’t use its own natural weapons for the duration of the spell.



I could prepare that spell for all of our horses. Does Angus count as a 'magical beast'?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> I'm working on my spell list now, and I found this neat little 1st-level spell called 'Traveller's Mount'. For 1 hour per level (which means 11 hours) a horse or similar mount can increase its speed by 20 feet. The only downside is it cannot attack.
> 
> I could prepare that spell for all of our horses. Does Angus count as a 'magical beast'?



Centaur is _Monstrous Humanoid _unless Angus has something extra going for him. But he is already enhanced by his horseshoes of speed so shouldn't be a problem. And we DO NOT want him NOT to attack


----------



## JustinCase

I forgot about the enchanted horseshoes! That is perfect, then.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, so I've prepared Caerth spells. 

I've crossed out the spells he's already cast today (guidance, atonement, greater dispell magic); let me know if I missed any.


----------



## JustinCase

I know, I just returned to my PbP games... But I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks. Perhaps that means I'll keep posting, but likely I will be online rarely. Feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get up another post before the beginning of the weekend. Not feeling great today. My IBS is acting up.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI,

While I might try to post today, it might not happen until the weekend. Last night was rough. I didn't sleep well due to anxiety and chronic pain. Plus, some moron turned his vehicle on at 2 A.M. last night and let in idle in the cold outside my apartment building for nearly an hour before driving away. 

I'm going to be spending some time with my mom on the weekend, so I might not get something up until late Sunday.

EDIT: Ugh. Can't stay awake. I must try to back to sleep for while. 

RE-EDIT: I had to cancel my plans with my mom. Just not feeling well enough.


----------



## Scotley

Hope you are feeling fit again soon. We had some nasty weather here and while I didn't lose power I was very busy helping those who did, so I'm a little behind in posting. Hope to get caught up today.


----------



## Scotley

So, does one need to be a ranger or have the tracking feat to aid another? Phar has a couple points in survival. Or could he aid with his much better ability to spot?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> So, does one need to be a ranger or have the tracking feat to aid another? Phar has a couple points in survival. Or could he aid with his much better ability to spot?



You don't need to be a ranger, but you'd have to have the Track feat to use Aid Another to help Track footprints with a DC higher than 10.





__





						SRD:Track - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				





> Normal​Without this feat, you can use the Survival skill to find tracks, but you can follow them only if the DC for the task is 10 or lower. Alternatively, you can use the Search skill to find a footprint or similar sign of a creature's passage using the DCs given above, but you can't use Search to follow tracks, even if someone else has already found them.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

Visual aid. 





Free image from Pixabay.


----------



## Knightfall

1. Where Caerth made his Survival check to keep tracking Eike and Xander.
2. The point where the two paths split.
3. The direction that Eike went.
4. The pillar and encampment where the PCs encounter the villagers.
---
5. Fort Symas: this is where Aeron and Lorien are right now.
6. I just realized I misspelled this one on the map. The Church of the Fiery Wargoddess is a fortified temple complex located on a high hill. It is a temple to Inanna.


----------



## Knightfall

The *Wasting Shores* are considered to be temperate desert, although the areas around the *Ruins of Filthil* are considered temperate to warm badlands. Caerth knows that along the coastline, both desert and coastal creatures can be encountered. The Wasting Shores can *very* dangerous, which is why the trail goes through the shrublands. Most people in the region refer to the hilly shrublands as the *Broken Heath*, although it the region doesn't have a longstanding, traditional name.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolls for random weather near the end of the day...

Nighttime weather: 1D100 = [24] = 24

The remains normal. It is warm but not uncomfortable. The air calm and cool overnight.


----------



## Neurotic

Eike knows something we don't - maybe the ruins are regroup point? Or some such. Maybe he just knows the area and thinks he can disappear


----------



## Knightfall

Cleaning day, today.

I will probably wait until at least Thursday or Friday to post again.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling Initiative for Caerth and NPCs...

Caerth - Initiative: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
---
Aries - Initiative : 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
Aureus - Initiative: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16
Guards (x2) - Initiative: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6


----------



## Knightfall

Phar: 21
Aureus: 16
Caerth: 10
Angus: 6
Aries: 6
Guards (x2): 6
Maur: 6
Quinn: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
---
Almost forgot Quinn. 

That's the order for the PCs and their allies for this fight. I'm going to roll for the enemy and update the list with my next post. I need to figure out spotting distances for the terrain.

I should note that I have a Zoom call with my mom and one of my aunts for Family Day at 4 P.M. MST today, so I likely won't post until later.


----------



## Knightfall

*Battlemap


*


----------



## Knightfall

*Round One*
Phar: 21 (casts fireball; kills one ogre)
Goblin Orcs (x4): 19 (badly hurt; fleeing)
Aureus: 16 (gets up from prone; shoots at ogre and hits)
Ogre Leader: 14 (charged hit and cleaved; killed one guard and one villager)
Ogre: 13 (dead)
Caerth: 10 (moves towards ogre)
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (retreat behind wagons)
Angus: 6 (attacks and hits; takes AoO)
Aries: 6 (looking for Xander)
Guard (Menas): 6 (dead)
Guard (Dannia): 6 (gets up from prone; shoots but misses ogre)
Maur: 6
Quinn: 3


----------



## Scotley

A little mood music for Phar


----------



## Knightfall

Angus is up next!


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I'll try to get a reply up for you before the night is over, but it might end up being tomorrow. I need to lie down for a while. I've got a really bad headache.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*
Phar: 21
Goblin Orcs (x4): 19 (second round of fleeing)
Aureus: 16
Gronagon: 14
Caerth: 10
Zecca (Fiendish Griffon-Dragon): 10 (delays from count 21)
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (one NPC died last round)
Angus: 6 (delaying until next round)
Aries: 6
Guard (Dannia): 6
Maur: 6
Quinn: 3


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up.


----------



## JustinCase

I see I'm back just in time for my turn in combat. 

Before I post (and to be fair, both Aureus and the ogre go first) I'd like to know if the demon lord is visible somehow? Or is that a roll I need to make?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I see I'm back just in time for my turn in combat.
> 
> Before I post (and to be fair, both Aureus and the ogre go first) I'd like to know if the demon lord is visible somehow? Or is that a roll I need to make?



The demon lord's voice seems to be coming from the top of the tall pillar that acts as a marker for travelers. Casual observation doesn't reveal anything. A spot check is required. I think I noted the pillar is at least 80 to 100 feet tall. I'll go back and doublecheck a bit later today. There is a -1 to the check for every 10 feet of distance, so it will probably be a minimum of -8 on the roll unless Caerth wild shapes and flies up to get a better look.

The PCs can also make Knowledge checks to consider what they might know about Vok based on the continent's history or local legends and stories. Of course, Caerth's knowledge base is mainly nature.

I think you guys might have already rolled knowledge checks about Vok, but I can't remember the exact details I posted. I'll doublecheck that later too.

FYI, Aureus will attack with her bow again. If the ogre survives that, he will likely target Angus again.


----------



## Knightfall

And welcome back, @JustinCase!


----------



## JustinCase

I already rolled a fine check before regaring the nature of demons (specifically Eutharic) which revealed a lot about Vok, so I'm not sure I get to roll again.

Does the Spot check take an action on my turn?

Spot: 1D20+9-8 = [8]+9-8 = 9 
Yeah, that's not enough.


----------



## Neurotic

And the voice might be just Xander playing us...


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I already rolled a fine check before regarding the nature of demons (specifically Eutharic) which revealed a lot about Vok, so I'm not sure I get to roll again.
> 
> Does the Spot check take an action on my turn?
> 
> Spot: 1D20+9-8 = [8]+9-8 = 9
> Yeah, that's not enough.



Okay, I'd say Caerth knows what he knows regarding demons and their effect on nature.

Normally a Spot check doesn't require any sort of action. If you then try to make another Spot to see what you've missed, it is a move action.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up. I'm working on the other game now, so you have time.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Neurotic

How high is the thing flying? I'm thinking on spending the last tanglefoot...it worked like a charm against Tarrak


----------



## JustinCase

I'm already annoyed at that Vrok creature.


----------



## Neurotic

Such an English expression 


JustinCase said:


> I'm already annoyed at that Vrok creature.


----------



## JustinCase

And I'm not even English!


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> How high is the thing flying? I'm thinking on spending the last tanglefoot...it worked like a charm against Tarrak



It is at least 80 feet high in the air.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, a quick reminder that you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, Angus is delaying until just before the creature attacks next round, Aries casts shield of faith, and the female guard fires her shortbow and misses.

@Neurotic, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Three*
Lantern Archon (summoned): 21
Phar: 21
Aureus: 16
Gronagon: 14
Caerth: 10
Angus: 10 (delayed from round 2)
Zecca (Fiendish Dragongriff): 10
Xander: 10
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (fleeing)
Aries: 6
Guard (Dannia): 6
Maur: 6 
Quinn: 3


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley, you're up for the summoned Lantern archon and Phar.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable in my stomach today, so I'm going to take a nap and then reply to @Scotley's post later.


----------



## Scotley

I will be out of touch for about a week. Please npc as needed.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, where exactly do you want Caerth to move?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Scott DeWar jr is officially caught up to this point.


----------



## Knightfall

Xander - Will save vs Lantern Archon's Aura of Menace: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11 
Xander suffers a -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until he successfully hits the archon.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you're up!


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, where exactly do you want Caerth to move?



I think just behind the dead ogre. Like so: 



Or is that too far, stepping over the bodies? Either way, in that general direction.


----------



## Neurotic

NOTE: This whole turn is invalidated by the movement of the griphon in IC - I went by this map 
Sorry, have to work, I'll post something a bit later

Satisfied that his spiritual weapons work as intended, Maur moves in front of the people, waiting for the creature to swoop down into reach. He intends to take a swipe at it as it goes by.

Steadying his stance, he winds up the hammer and looks up in time to see two flying hammers thump into the griphon.

OOC: Hammersphere *hits AC 18 for 13*; spirit weapon *hits AC 24 for 11*, readied action if the creature comes into Maurs reach* hits AC 24 for 16* and opportunity attack if it swoops off *hits AC 31 for 20*



Spoiler: Actions



Ref save vs acid DC 18: 1D20+4+1 = [10]+4+1 = 15


Move: E-E-SE-E into the "empty" corner of commoners
No action: Hammer sphere; damage; spirit weapon; damage: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
3D6 = [6, 6, 1] = 13
1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11

Readied and opportunity:
Ready attack; damage; Opportunity attack; damage: 1D20+15 = [9]+15 = 24
1D8+7+5 = [4]+7+5 = 16
1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D8+7+5 = [8]+7+5 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I think just behind the dead ogre. Like so:
> View attachment 153096
> Or is that too far, stepping over the bodies? Either way, in that general direction.



That's almost exactly where I thought you'd have Caerth move to, so it's good. The rules say that dead bodies don't count as difficult terrain unless there are numerous bodies piled up. One dead ogre wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> NOTE: This whole turn is invalidated by the movement of the griphon in IC - I went by this map
> Sorry, have to work, I'll post something a bit later



No worries. Here is the updated battle map. Note that Zecca now has cover in the trees.

@Tellerian Hawke:
Angus also has cover from Zecca's natural attacks due to the constraints of the terrain.


----------



## Knightfall

Note also that Xander currently has cover from the wagons and/or pillar for those who want to fire ranged weapons at the duergar. He doesn't have cover vs. Aries, Angus, or the Lantern Archon, however.

The wagons are considered hard cover and have hard tops covering them. Characters can climb up on top of them and stand on them without difficulty. Climbing onto either wagon is a DC 10 Climb Check.


----------



## Knightfall

Oh, I should have noted on the map that Angus is flying.

Also, the red mist that has settled over the battlefield means that all characters now have concealment (20% miss chance) within any area of bright light. This concealment rises to 40% in any forested terrain but if the forested area is in shadowy illumination, the miss chance is 50% instead.

The mist also is dampening the fires, which reduces the visibility for any characters without darkvision or low-light vision. The light from the fires is cut in half (10 ft. of bright light and another 10 ft. of shadowy illumination).

So, Angus is considered to be in bright illumination, but Zecca still has a 20% miss chance to hit the centaur. However, Zecca is in shadowy illumination and in forested terrain, so Angus has a 50% miss chance to hit the dragongriff.

Xander is in bright illumination.

The mist appeared on Xander's turn.


----------



## Knightfall

PCs with Knowledge (religion) should roll a check.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Note to self (& DM): Angus has 80 hp. He has taken 46 damage so far. Angus is hurt.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> PCs with Knowledge (religion) should roll a check.



Alas, not I.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, I'm assuming you still need more time to edit your post, right? No rush. I will work on other stuff today and might post a reply for the Bluffside game.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four*
Lantern Archon (summoned): 21 (attacks Xander [misses])
Phar: 21 (casts cat's grace)
Aureus: 16 (casts cure light wounds on Phar)
Caerth: 10 (summoning a unicorn)
Angus: 10
Zecca (Fiendish Dragongriff): 10
Xander: 10 
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (fleeing) 
Aries: 6
Guard (Dannia): 6
Maur: 6
Quinn: 3


----------



## Knightfall

*Lantern Archon attack vs. Xander*
Lantern Archon - Light Rays (Full Attack):
1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8 -4= 4
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10 -4 = 6
1D6 = [6] = 6 (both miss)


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up. I'll post a revised battle map shortly.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## JustinCase

I forgot to add where I would like the unicorn to appear. I think just behind the ogre corpse would be nice, so it could easily reach Xander on its turn.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Xander - Abyssal Fireball Damage: 6D8 = [6, 3, 3, 5, 6, 5] = 28
So, on a failed DC 17 Reflex save, a character takes 28 points of fire damage. If the save is successful, the damage is only 14. For every 5 points of fire damage taken, the character also takes 1 point of vile damage (rounded down) on a failed DC 17 Will save. If that save is successful, the vile damage is negated.

So, if a character takes the full 28 points of fire damage, then they also take 5 point of vile damage if the Will save is failed. If the Reflex save is successful, then the character will only take 2 points of vile damage if the Will save is failed.

*Red Mist:* The abyssal fireball ignites the red mist, which causes those in range of the fireball to make a DC 20 Reflex save or take electricity damage equal to half of the amount of fire damage they take from the fireball. So, if a character takes 28 fire damage, they also take 14 electricity damage if the second Reflex save is also failed. If they take 14 fire damage, they will only take 7 electricity damage on a failed save. If the saves are successful, the damage is halved to either 7 or 3.

Those outside of the range of the fireball but within 10 feet of one of the campfires must also make a DC 20 Reflex save. The damage is 2d6 electricity and if the save is successful, the damage is halved. For those not within 10 feet of one of the campfires, the damage is only 1d6.

Ignited Red Mist - Electricity damage:
2D6 = [1, 1] = 2
1D6 = [2] = 2

Well, those rolls are terrible.


----------



## Knightfall

I will post the saves for the NPCs (and Phar) later. I have physio today and I need to start getting ready to go.

Later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus takes 14 fire damage, 2 pts. vile damage, 3 pts. lightning, for a total of 19 pts. OUCH. But hey, I am still up!


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Four (Updated)*
Lantern Archon (summoned): 21 (attacks Xander [misses])
Phar: 21 (casts cat's grace)
Aureus: 16 (casts cure light wounds on Phar)
Caerth: 10 (summoning a unicorn)
Angus: 10
Zecca (Fiendish Dragongriff): 10
Xander: 10
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (fleeing)
Aries: 6
Guard (Dannia): 6
Maur: 6
Quinn: 3


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, go ahead and post your next set of actions for Maur. Aries and Dannia still need to act but one or both of them might not survive the abyssal fireball.


----------



## Knightfall

Physio took a lot out of me today. Heading to bed early. I'll post the saves for the NPCs tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth was too far away from the fireball, and (just) over 10 feet away from a campfire. But...

Reflex: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9

He takes the full 2 damage from the red mist. 

69/71 HP.


----------



## Knightfall

Aries - Reflex vs Fireball and Will vs Vile Damage (DC 17) plus Reflex vs Red Mist Lightning (DC 20):
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
- Aries takes the full 28 points of fire damage, saves vs. the vile damage, and saves vs. the Red Mist lightning.

Saves for the guard Dannia:
1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
- That's very bad for Dannia. She takes a total of 47 points of damage and dies.

Aureus - Reflex save (DC 20) vs Red Mist lightning:
1D20+14 = [13]+14 = 27 (saves; no damage due to evasion)

@Scotley:
Phar - Reflex save (DC 20) vs Red Mist lightning:
1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29 (saves; takes one point of electricity damage)

@ScottDeWar_jr:
Quinn - Reflex save (DC 20) vs Red Mist lightning:
1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 +1 = 17 (failed; takes 2 point of electricity damage)


----------



## Knightfall

Lantern Archon - Reflex save (DC 17) vs abyssal fireball:
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12 (failed; creature defeated and sent back to the Upper Planes)

Xander - Reflex save (DC 17) vs abyssal fireball:
1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9 (failed; but immune to fire damage)

Could take up to 14 electricity damage from Red Mist lightning...
Xander - Reflex save (DC 20) vs Red Mist lightning:
1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24 (saves; takes no electricity damage due to evasion)


----------



## Knightfall

@ScottDeWar_jr, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for @ScottDeWar_jr:
Quinn - Climb check onto wagon (DC 10):
1D20+14 = [15]+14 = 29 (success)

Quinn - Attack vs Xander with magical longbow (firing into melee):
1D20+14-4 = [1]+14-4 = 11 (Natural 1; fumbles bow)

Quinn - Dexterity Check (DC 10):
1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11 (success; doesn't drop bow or fall off wagon)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five*
Phar: 21
Aureus: 16
Unicorn (summoned): 10 (appears this round) 
Caerth: 10 
Angus: 10
Xander: 10
Red Mist (hazard): 10 (*)
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (fleeing/hiding)
Aries: 6
Maur: 6
Quinn: 3

* Automatic 1d6 electricity damage to those within 10 feet of an open flame who do not move in the round. Those that move at least 5 ft. get a Reflex save (DC 10) to avoid taking any damage.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley is up next.

I will wait until tomorrow to post for him, as I assume he might be back soon since it's been a week. I'll post an updated battle map tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Battle map at the beginning of round 5...


----------



## Knightfall

Phar - Knowledge (Arcana and Religion) checks:
1D20+21 = [10]+21 = 31
1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16


----------



## Knightfall

For @Scotley Only:


Spoiler



Arcana:
Phar quickly realizes the red mist is dangerous and that being near any open flames while the mist hangs over the battlefield is risky. He knows the campfires will continue to interact with the mist and produce more lightning. Those near the fires will suffer more strikes and if anyone casts any sort of fire-based magic, the mist will ignite again.

Extinguishing the campfires will end the risk from them, but normal water won't put out the flames as long as the red mist remains. Cold- or water-based magic should douse the campfires. As well, any wind-based magic will only disperse the mist for 1d4+1 rounds.

Phar also knows that any spells that produce electricity or lightning will also ignite the red mist and the damage will be even worse than that inflicted by fire magics. One lightning bolt could kill everyone on the battlefield.

Phar is certain that Xander is the catalyst for the red mist and that once he falls, the mist will soon dissipate, as long as Vok isn't actually present somewhere on the battlefield. The elven wizard is 99% certain Vok is communicating with them through Xander and Zecca and isn't actually hiding somewhere nearby.

Religion:
Phar _knows_ the red mist is a very bad omen. It is a manifestation of a powerful evil deity... most likely one of the Sword Gods. Phar knows enough about Vok's history to know that is was discovered that Vok was a mortal worshipper of Druaga before his transformation into a fey'ri demon lord. If Druaga is helping Vok, then the red mist is likely a divine manifestation from The Dark Conjurer.


----------



## Neurotic

Ok...smite works, time bring holy weapons in


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, you're up for Caerth and the unicorn.

Phar has just warned against using fire- and electricity-based magic.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus and Phar - Reflex saves vs. Red Mist lightning:
1D20+14 = [20]+14 = 34 (saves)
1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20 (saves)

No damage from lightning this round.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic and @Tellerian Hawke:

Reminder! There is a campfire located under Angus's token on the map (northeast corner). Both Angus and Maur are close enough to the campfire to take electricity damage from the red lightning this round. If they don't move at least 5 ft., the damage is automatic with no save. If the PCs move at least 5 ft., they get a DC 10 Reflex save to negate any damage.


----------



## JustinCase

I’m away from my computer today (at a seminar) so my reply will be tomorrow at the soonest. 

Caerth will direct the unicorn to charge Xander and, possibly the next round, remove the book from him. 

Not sure what Caerth will do. Shooting into melee is risky. I think spending a round looking for a physical manifestation of Vrok, possibly finding a way to shut him out from watching us.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, I just the latest IC posts. Getting rid of the mist and fires is the first priority. Check. I’ll see what Caerth can do.


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> I’m away from my computer today (at a seminar) so my reply will be tomorrow at the soonest.
> 
> Caerth will direct the unicorn to charge Xander and, possibly the next round, remove the book from him.
> 
> Not sure what Caerth will do. Shooting into melee is risky. I think spending a round looking for a physical manifestation of Vrok, possibly finding a way to shut him out from watching us.



Maybe heal the towns people?


----------



## JustinCase

Neurotic said:


> Maybe heal the towns people?




Only got one or two heal spells. I’m afraid Caerth is of little use in that area, at least today.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I’m away from my computer today (at a seminar) so my reply will be tomorrow at the soonest.



No worries. 

I need to work on other stuff and (hopefully) add my reply for the Bluffside game today.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth's move:





Can the unicorn move through the icons to Xander's left without issue? If so, it can attack this round.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth's move:
> View attachment 153633
> 
> Can the unicorn move through the icons to Xander's left without issue? If so, it can attack this round.



I don't think the unicorn would have to worry about any sort of forest terrain. That's where it would thrive. Now, If you want the unicorn to charge, I don't think it would be blocked by the wagon. I'll doublecheck the Rules Compendium to see if there is anything that might clarify forest terrain and charging.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,

The copse of trees are considered sparse forest, so it is 50% trees and 50% light undergrowth. Light undergrowth costs 2 squares of movement to pass through. The unicorn has a Speed of 60 feet, so it can easily reach Xander and attack this round even though the terrain in the copse forest is considered difficult terrain.

The unicorn can't charge, however.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up next after the unicorn attacks Xander!


----------



## Knightfall

Going to go ahead and roll the attack for the unicorn for @JustinCase...

Unicorn (summoned) - Horn attack:
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10 (that's a hit... almost a Nat20.)


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Five (Updated)*
Phar: 21
Aureus: 16
Unicorn (summoned): 10 (appears this round)
Caerth: 10
Angus: 10 
Xander: 10
Red Mist (hazard): 10 (*)
Noncombat NPCs: 10 (fleeing/hiding/time stopped)
Aries: 6 (time stopped)
Maur: 6
Quinn: 3

* Automatic 1d6 electricity damage to those within 10 feet of an open flame who do not move in the round. Those that move at least 5 ft. get a Reflex save (DC 10) to avoid taking any damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus - Will save vs. Slow:
1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29 (saves)


----------



## Knightfall

New post added in reply to Angus's attack. Xander is defeated and Vok tries to scare the PCs with the help of his divine ally, Druaga.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus - Will save (DC 26) vs Shadow of Vok's frightful presence:
1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28 (saves)

Aries - Will save (DC 26) vs. Vok's frightful presence:
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26 (saves)

Rolling for @Scotley:
Phar - Will save (DC 26) vs. Vok's frightful presence:
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26 (saves)

Rolling for @ScottDeWar_jr:
Quinn - Will save (DC 26) vs Vok's frightful presence:
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

Number of rounds Shaken on a failed save:
5D6 = [3, 3, 1, 1, 1] = 9


----------



## Knightfall

PCs must also make a DC 18 Fortitude save vs. the tornadic winds of Druaga's divine manifestation. The save DC is as if the tornado is only a windstorm force wind, but those who fail their saves are sucked towards the divine manifestation and take 3d6 points of damage per round that the time stop is in effect.

Maur, Aureus, and Phar have a +2 bonus to these saves due to the wagons being between them and the divine manifestation. Angus doesn't get this bonus because he's flying.

@JustinCase, Caerth has a -2 penalty due to him being closer to the god's divine manifestation. If Caerth, makes his save, he can try to use Aid Another to save the woman standing next to him with a -4 penalty. He won't lose his grip if he tries to help her.

The NPCs in the copse of trees get a +4 bonus for being able to hang onto the trees. The unicorn gets a +2 bonus only.

Time stop effect: 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2

So, that is a total of 6d6 points of damage plus any falling damage (as noted below), if the character can't fly (or cast a flying spell before they hit the ground [requires a Concentration check based on any damage taken]). The _rings of feather falling_ will save the PCs wearing them from any falling damage.

Damage from divine manifestation per round:
3D6 = [2, 5, 6] = 13
3D6 = [2, 2, 5] = 9

The falling damage is 2d6 -- 1d6 per round of the time stop.

Falling damage: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7


----------



## Knightfall

The one benefit of the storm is it puts out the fires.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus - Fortitude save (DC 18) vs Divine Windstorm:
1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19 +2 = 21 (saves)

Aries is time stopped, so he gets no save. He takes 21 points from the divine manifestation and 7 points of falling damage unless someone saves him.

Rolling for @Scotley:
Phar - Fortitude save (DC 18) vs Divine Windstorm:
1D20+4+2 = [8]+4+2 = 14 (fails)
- Phar takes 21 points of from the divine manifestation and he will try to make a Concentration check to cast fly on himself to keep from hitting the ground.

Rolling for @ScottDeWar_jr:
Quinn - Fortitude save (DC 18) vs Divine Windstorm:
1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20 -2 = 18 (saves)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Sigh. Coyote Roller was working, then it stopped again. Does anyone else have that problem?

I had to go back to Rolz for the saves. And as usual, Rolz rolled low. I think that Rolz is flawed toward lower numbers.

Check this out, this is what Coyote did (AGAIN!):






I entered ALL the fields, including the note, and pressed ROLL and this (above) is what it returned.


----------



## Knightfall

If you use certain punctuation (commas, etc.), it won't work.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar - Concentration check (DC 20) [half continuous damage] to cast Feather Fall:
1D20+15 = [19]+15 = 34 (success)
No worries.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Ok, here goes the test.





Returns...





Hmmm....

Let's try it without the period (.) in "vs." and the apostrophe (') in "Vok's":






OMG IT WORKED!!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Yep, no apostrophes. Periods work, I think, but I usually exclude them and then format them back in when posting the links.


----------



## Knightfall

So, Angus failed the save vs. the Slow effect right? And it looks like he failed by 5 or more. That's bad. He won't get a Fort save vs. the divine manifestation and takes another 21 points of damage from the manifestation. After that, if he's unconscious, he falls and takes another 7 points of damage.

If he is still conscious, his ring saves him from falling.


----------



## Knightfall

If Maur makes his Will and Fortitude saves, he can try to keep Angus from being drawn into the divine manifestation.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

How many hps does Angus have left before being pulled into the divine manifestation?

EDIT:
Hmm, it looks he has 15 points left before being sucked in, so that means he's at -6 after taking damage from the divine manifestation. If the other PCs don't save him before he hits the ground, he will be at -13.

That means he will be dying but not quite dead, as Angus's Con modifier is +5, so he only dies if he hits -15.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus gets to Angus and casts cure minor wounds, so the centaur is stabilized at -12 hp.


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep.


----------



## Neurotic

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Ok, here goes the test.
> 
> View attachment 153696
> 
> Returns...
> 
> View attachment 153697
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Let's try it without the period (.) in "vs." and the apostrophe (') in "Vok's":
> 
> View attachment 153698
> 
> 
> OMG IT WORKED!!!!



And I can tell you why 
Apostrophe is a special character in database queries denoting strings.
They are usually removed instead of generating errors, but since this is not a professional site it was probably not worth the time.

Insert would look something like
Insert into dbo.ROLLS values ('1d20+3', 'description', 18)

If you add an appstrophe in description it closes the string and the remainder of the text is then in invalid format.
Try putting two apostrophes like this Vok''s


----------



## Neurotic

For heroic action, I think square two to the east of phar would catch all those in the forest and those fallen near the wagons (but Maur might take extra damage from the campfire)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

does Quinn get knocked off the wagon?
never mind - he saved vs windstorm
for reference:


Spoiler: shaken not stirred



A shaken character takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

Shaken is a less severe state of fear than frightened or panicked.


----------



## JustinCase

Saves for Caerth:

Will save versus slow effect:
1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
Failed, and by more than 5… Caerth is hit by the time stop effect. 

Fortitude save versus tornado:
1D20+9-2 = [17]+9-2 = 24
Saved… or does the time stop effect negate this? Either way Caerth can’t help the woman.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Saves for Caerth:
> 
> Will save versus slow effect:
> 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
> Failed, and by more than 5… Caerth is hit by the time stop effect.
> 
> Fortitude save versus tornado:
> 1D20+9-2 = [17]+9-2 = 24
> Saved… or does the time stop effect negate this? Either way Caerth can’t help the woman.



Time stop negates the Fortitude save since you failed by 5 or more. So, Caerth is pulled into the tornado and takes the full damage from it (21 points). Does he have one of the rings of _feather falling_?


----------



## Knightfall

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> does Quinn get knocked off the wagon?
> never mind - he saved vs windstorm
> for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shaken not stirred
> 
> 
> 
> A shaken character takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
> 
> Shaken is a less severe state of fear than frightened or panicked.



He alone has to worry about the damage from the flames that engulf the dead in the wagon. I didn't roll the DC 25 Reflex Save for you. The total damage is 12 points of fire on a failed save, but Quinn only takes 6 points of fire if the save is successful.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

I'm reading through the spoiler section of your post. Only the slow effect is a spell. The other two effects are considered supernatural abilities.



Spoiler: Regarding Actions



While Maur could try to block the actions of the god, it is very unlikely that it will work. More than likely, the dwarf champion will just annoy Vok with his actions. Druaga likely won't even notice what Maur does.

For the second action, I'm fine with you trying to circumvent Vok's bargain with Druaga to send Xander's soul to the dark god instead. This will greatly anger Vok but, again, Druaga likely won't care about Maur's actions too much. Maur doesn't know if the god will keep Druaga's soul or simply give it back to Vok.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Time stop negates the Fortitude save since you failed by 5 or more. So, Caerth is pulled into the tornado and takes the full damage from it (21 points). Does he have one of the rings of _feather falling_?




Unfortunately not, but so far Caerth has taken very little damage. He’s fine.


----------



## Knightfall

Saves for the unicorn...

Unicorn - Will saves vs Slow and Frightful Presence:
1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16 (failed, by 5 or more [time stopped])
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7 (failed; shaken)

No Fortitude save vs. being drawn into the divine manifestation. Takes 21 points of damage and 7 points of falling damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Six of the seven villagers in or near the copse by Caerth are 1st-level commoners. One is a 2nd-level expert. If any of them are pulled into the divine manifestation, they likely won't survive.

Rolling Will Saves vs. the slow effect first...

Villagers (commoners) - Will saving throws vs Slow effect (+1 average Will bonus):
1D20+2 = [2]+1 = 3
1D20+2 = [5]+1 = 6
1D20+2 = [9]+1 = 10
1D20+2 = [17]+1 = 19
1D20+2 = [20]+1 = 21
1D20+2 = [20]+1 = 21

Two of the villagers save vs. the _slow_ effect. One fails but not by 5 or more, so isn't affected by the time stop effect. The other three are automatically pulled into the divine manifestation and consumed by Druaga.

The other three must save vs. Vok's frightful presence when he shifts to stand next to Caerth...

Villagers (commoners) - Will saving throws vs Frightful Presence:
1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13 (fails)
1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12 (fails)
1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21 (success on Nat20)
1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9
1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13
1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6

So, one villager manages to save vs. Vok's Frightful Presence.

Villagers (commoners) - Fort saves vs Divine Manifestation (avg +2 bonus):
1D20+2-2 = [18]+2-2 = 18 +4 = 22 (saves)
1D20+2-2 = [4]+2-2 = 4 +4 = 8 (fails)
1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13 +4 = 17 (fails)

Two more of the villagers are drawn into the divine manifestation. One of the commoners (a human woman) in the copse of trees survives.


----------



## Knightfall

Nicholaus (2nd level expert [farmhand]) - Will saves vs Slow and Frightful Presence:
1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 (saves)
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25 (saves)

Nicholaus - Fort saves vs Divine Manifestation:
1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20 (saves)

So, Nicholaus survives.


----------



## Neurotic

Attack on Xander then if I cannot save the townspeople

We lost too many  
Xander doesn't deserve it, but Maur gave his word.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Attack on Xander then if I cannot save the townspeople
> 
> We lost too many
> Xander doesn't deserve it, but Maur gave his word.



I posted a reply for your attack on Xander already, as I figured that is what you would have Maur do. Vok reacted angrily and attacked Maur once with the flat of his blade. 

Luckily, my damage rolls were very low.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> I posted a reply for your attack on Xander already, as I figured that is what you would have Maur do. Vok reacted angrily and attacked Maur once with the flat of his blade.
> 
> Luckily, my damage rolls were very low.



Rolled saves and such - holy transformation saved Maur's butt


----------



## Knightfall

Unicorn's healing magic...

Unicorn - Cure Moderate Wounds plus three Cure Light Wounds:
2D8+5 = [4, 2]+5 = 11 (Caerth)
1D8+5 = [3]+5 = 8 (Aureus)
1D8+5 = [5]+5 = 10 (Phar)
1D8+5 = [7]+5 = 12 (little girl)


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

After the healing from Maur, I have calculated that Angus has 10 hp.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Since he is having trouble standing, Angus remains on the ground, drawing power from it. If Angus was at -12 when stabilized, then Maur's 23 pt. spell would have put him at 11 hit pts. on the positive side.






If the ground has not been desecrated, simply burning it shouldn't make it non-fertile; indeed, farmers often renew their fields with controlled burns.

Angus will attempt to use his forest reeve power to cast Cure Moderate Wounds upon himself; @Knightfall I will let you roll for me. I am crashing now, after a very long day.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

My bad, I thought he was stabilized at -12, not -13. But no matter; Angus' intention remains the same.


----------



## Knightfall

*XP for the Ambush*
Goblin Orcs [x4]: 275 X 4 = 1,100
Gronagon the Mankiller (ogre): 825
Ogre: n/a
Red Mist/Divine Manifestation: 2,200
Xander: 19,800
Zecca: 825

*Total XP:* 24,750 / 5 = 4,950 XP

Each PC gets 4,950 XP

Aureus gets 2/3rds of that while Aries gets 1/3rd.

Angus: 4,950 XP
Aries: 1,650 XP
Aureus: 3,300 XP
Caerth: 4,950 XP
Maur: 4,950 XP
Phar: 4,950 XP
Quinn: 4,950 XP

EDIT:
When calculating your XP totals, don't forget to include the 2,500 XP each PC got for the ritual to help Galzadar.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Since he is having trouble standing, Angus remains on the ground, drawing power from it. If Angus was at -12 when stabilized, then Maur's 23 pt. spell would have put him at 11 hit pts. on the positive side.
> 
> View attachment 153813
> 
> If the ground has not been desecrated, simply burning it shouldn't make it non-fertile; indeed, farmers often renew their fields with controlled burns.
> 
> Angus will attempt to use his forest reeve power to cast Cure Moderate Wounds upon himself; @Knightfall I will let you roll for me. I am crashing now, after a very long day.



Angus - Cure Moderate Wounds:
2D8+2 = [7, 5]+2 = 14

I wasn't sure about the ability's caster level.


----------



## Knightfall

Added another reply in response to @Neurotic's post.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase,

None of the dead attackers were taken by Druaga. Zecca transformed back into a raven (when the power Vok gave Xander was siphoned away) and the two ogres dead bodies remain.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, Caerth will start burning the ogres’ bodies next. Once the healing is done.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:
			
		

> "...When calculating your XP totals, don't forget to include the 2,500 XP each PC got for the ritual to help Galzadar."




So does that mean that Angus gets 4950 + 2500 = a total of 7,450 xp?
If so, Angus will have 64,440 xp. (He needs 66,000 to level up.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just as a reminder, let me know when a full day has passed since the battle. Right now, after the two healing spells, Angus is at 24 hit pts. out of 80 hit pts. total. After a full day (even with no rest) Angus will be at 42 out of 80 hit pts. If Caerth helps tend to my wounds during that period, Angus will be at 50 out of 80 hit pts.



Spoiler: Rapid Metabolism



*Rapid Metabolism:* (You naturally heal a number of hit points per day equal to the *standard healing rate* + *double your Constitution bonus*. *You heal even if you do not rest.* This healing replaces your normal natural healing. If you are tended successfully by someone with the Heal skill, you instead regain double the normal amount of hit points + double your Constitution bonus.)

[*Standard rate: *1 hit point per level per day. (8 pts. per day @ 11th ECL / 8th CL; ) *Rate with Rapid Metabolism:* 8 + (CON x 2 = 5 x 2 = 10) = *18 pts. per day without rest.* If *being tended by someone with the Heal skill, rate becomes* 16 + 10 = *26 pts. per day*.] 
[3.5 Expanded Psionic Handbook, pp. 50]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Hey, who has the +4 Amulet of Natural Armor? I will trade my old (+3) amulet PLUS Azurak for it.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> So does that mean that Angus gets 4950 + 2500 = a total of 7,450 xp?
> If so, Angus will have 64,440 xp. (He needs 66,000 to level up.)



EDIT:

Hmm, I need to doublecheck. But I think it might be more than that.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Hmm, I need to doublecheck. But I think it might be more than that.



Well, I just now adjusted him to 64,440. If I need to add more, just let me know


----------



## Knightfall

By my calculations, the PCs should have the following XP totals:

*Angus:* 64,440
*Caerth:* 64,345
*Maur:* 64,190
*Phar:* 63,845
*Quinn:* 63,695
---
*NPCs*
Aureus: 57,141
Aries: 30,900


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Well, I just now adjusted him to 64,440. If I need to add more, just let me know



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hey, who has the +4 Amulet of Natural Armor? I will trade my old (+3) amulet PLUS Azurak for it.



That amulet belongs to Caerth. @JustinCase won it during the dice rolls.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that all of the gear that was worn by Xander was consumed when he was absorbed into Druaga's divine manifestation. This included all his gear that he stole back, as well as a magical cloak he stole that belonged to Aries.

If he had any of Brutus's stolen items, those were also consumed by the evil god.


----------



## Knightfall

Since the two ogres weren't taken by Druaga, their items are available for the PCs to claim, if they want them. I'm assuming Caerth would want to burn the ogres with their items, but Gronagon did have a fine-looking large ironwood greatclub, well-kept hide armor, and other items that could be examined.

The other ogre only had a typical a large-sized greatclub and javelins, as well as dirty hide armor.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that PC got around two hours of rest before the ambush happened at the Pillar of Songs. It took just over six hours to make it to the Hillwall Inn. (And setting up and burning the two ogres took about an hour.) And that was after a full 8 hours of traveling during the day.

All the PCs, Aureus, and Aries must make DC 22 Constitution Checks for a Forced March. If the check fails, a character takes 1d6 point of nonlethal damage and becomes fatigued. There is a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll since the characters did get some rest.

When the PCs arrive at the inn, dawn is only a few hours away. They will have to rest completely to recover.

Aureus - Constitution check (Forced March):
1D20+2+2 = [5]+2+2 = 9 (failed)
This is why Aureus went to sleep right away; she fatigued and takes 1d6 damage.

Aureus - Nonlethal Damage from Forced March:
1D6 = [5] = 5

Aries - Constitution check (Forced March):
1D20+2+2 = [20]+2+2 = 24 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

Those that were shaken by the Frightful Presence don't have to worry about it for the Con check, as the effect doesn't last long enough for it to matter six hours later.


----------



## JustinCase

Con save Caerth: 1D20+2+2 = [11]+2+2 = 15

Nonlethal damage: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Con save Caerth: 1D20+2+2 = [11]+2+2 = 15
> Nonlethal damage: 1D6 = [4] = 4



Caerth - Nonlethal Damage from Forced March:
1D6 = [2] = 2

EDIT: And you rolled your damage. But, you can use mine if you prefer.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar - Constitution check (Forced March):
1D20+1+2 = [12]+1+2 = 15 (failed)
Phar - Nonlethal Damage from Forced March:
1D6 = [5] = 5


----------



## Knightfall

Quinn - Constitution check (Forced March):
1D20+3+2 = [18]+3+2 = 23 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

Heavy horse and light horse and pony - Con checks for Forced March (+4 for Endurance):
1D20+2+2+4 = [18]+2+2+4 = 26 (success)
1D20+2+2+4 = [2]+2+2+4 = 10 (failed)
1D20+1+2+4 = [5]+1+2+4 = 12 (failed)

So, Autumn Storm made it to the inn without suffering any nonlethal damage.

Maur and Phar's horses are fatigued and taken nonlethal damage...
Light horse and pony - Nonlethal damage:
1D6 = [1] = 1


----------



## Knightfall

The commoners and Nicholaus are automatically fatigued and take anywhere from 2 to 5 nonlethal damage each.


----------



## Knightfall

Weather when the PCs have finished resting (+10):
1D100 = [47] = 47

Normal for season (moderate temperature: 51°F/10°C)
No rain


----------



## JustinCase

Only now do I realize Caerth has a wand of cure light wounds! _facepalm_

Anyone that still needs it after our rest can be healed by that magic stick. How many charges do I have left? I forgot to change it on my RG after the battle against the undead...


----------



## Neurotic

everyone, I'm taking suitable questions for Commune - I have 9 questions to ask
Two will be
1. Are the souls of those we saw claimed by Druagaa really taken?
2. How can we save them?


----------



## Neurotic

JustinCase said:


> Only now do I realize Caerth has a wand of cure light wounds! _facepalm_
> 
> Anyone that still needs it after our rest can be healed by that magic stick. How many charges do I have left? I forgot to change it on my RG after the battle against the undead...



Maur has one, almost depleted after cave fight and rooks in the town. Don't waste it, I'll prepare some spells for mass healing, commoners should be full after one casting, the rest of us can use more powerful stuff (and we're recovering more simply because of the level...and items...and feats...and ... ... ...  )


Also, cast what you have, after all that's why they are prepared  If Eikeis now some terrible monster I'd hate to call planar ally only for it to be slaughtered


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks, it helps knowing we have that wand in reserve. And I think I will cast those spells before resting, but it felt more natural to have that talk with Angus first. Provided he's not already sleeping. 

As for commune... It seems unneccessary or fuzzy. Perhaps change it into "can souls claimed involuntarily by Druagaa be freed from his grasp" and "_How _can souls claimed by Druagaa be freed" or something to that extent. Also, "what do we need to defeat the demon lord Vok" (though better articulated) seems a good idea.


----------



## Neurotic

Those two can be summed up by the second questions only (we can get something like "they weren't") - I went with clear question "we saw something, but is it true" version

What about the rest? 
And yes, what does defeating Vok mean? We would need better goal - killing/destroying him may be beyond our (or any mortal) power

It doesn't have to be related - there is Malotoch, Eike, elf mage, I have backstory about some items I can use one for that - same for all of you (but I'd like your input on any of those) - I can ofcourse simply cast it, but Maur would discuss it with the group.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Only now do I realize Caerth has a wand of cure light wounds! _facepalm_
> 
> Anyone that still needs it after our rest can be healed by that magic stick. How many charges do I have left? I forgot to change it on my RG after the battle against the undead...



Hmm, I'm not sure how much you used it after that fight.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that while there is specially treated water in bottles, the inn's well is free to use as long as no one pollutes it. (Even the local bandits wouldn't do that to the well.) The water in the well is fresh and clean but it isn't considered "filtered." Ivoron uses muslin cloth to filter the water to improve the taste.


----------



## Knightfall

Screech - Listen and Spot checks:
1D20+15 = [3]+15 = 18
1D20+16 = [5]+16 = 21

PCs Horses - Move Silently and Hide:
1D20+1+10-2 = [2]+1+10-2 = 11
1D20+1-4 = [7]+1-4 = 4


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, so Screech finds the lost horses easily.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

You had mentioned other ways to identify magic items besides the Identify spell and I wasn't able to confirm those rules before. Now that I have the Rules Compendium, I've discovered the power of using Skills to identify items.

A DC 30 Knowledge (arcana) check means that a character has knowledge of an item based on past studies.

A DC 15 Search check can be used to find command words or reveal clues about an item.

A Spellcraft check (DC 15 + 1/2 the item's caster level) can be made in conjunction with a detect magic spell to determine the school (or schools) and aura of the highest-level spell used in the item's creation. Of course, a DC 25 Spellcraft check can be used to identify potions.

A Use Magic Device check can divine a items use if the check exceeds the DC by 5 or more.

As well, Bardic Knowledge can be used. That means Aureus could be of more use for identifying items based on how well known an item is the history of the land. So, for something like _Qi,_ which continues to be stubbornly silent, the DC would be 30 or higher.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> everyone, I'm taking suitable questions for Commune - I have 9 questions to ask
> Two will be
> 1. Are the souls of those we saw claimed by Druagaa really taken?
> 2. How can we save them?



Remember that questions for _commune_ should be phrased primarily for "yes" or "no" (or "unclear"), although a short phrase might be available for a question like #2.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Those two can be summed up by the second questions only (we can get something like "they weren't") - I went with clear question "we saw something, but is it true" version
> 
> What about the rest?
> And yes, what does defeating Vok mean? We would need better goal - killing/destroying him may be beyond our (or any mortal) power
> 
> It doesn't have to be related - there is Malotoch, Eike, elf mage, I have backstory about some items I can use one for that - same for all of you (but I'd like your input on any of those) - I can of course simply cast it, but Maur would discuss it with the group.



There are also other issues that might be important to consider that came up in the game before Maur and Angus joined the group.

Major
There is also the question of who was/is blackmailing Lady Pendour, which made her gather you together to go to Gurnard's Head in the first place to recover her husband's body and retrieve the special key that opens the Pendour Family's magically-sealed lockbox in the manor's vault.

There is the worry that the Ash Witch might have returned from the dead. Legend says she was a powerful wererat/vampire. Hornauer, the wererat that the PCs met under the tower, told them that his "mother" is known as the Ash Witch and that she controls the Wererat Guild located in the city of Sandbreak.

Who (or what) stole Lord Pendour's body?

Minor
There is also minor evidence (based on a note found on Odilos) that there might be a Wererat Guild spy in or near Carnell.

There is also the hidden stronghold of monks and whether or not they pose a threat.

The mystery of Caerth's mentor, Aeron.

Also, how was Lorien poisoned? Was he poisoned?


----------



## Knightfall

Also remember that Tarrak mentioned, during the fight in the cave, that if the PCs destroyed him, Lady Pendour would never find out who betrayed her husband to him.


----------



## Neurotic

Who is Lorien?


----------



## JustinCase

Lorien is the poisoned elf bard, a former PC.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Who is Lorien?





JustinCase said:


> Lorien is the poisoned elf bard, a former PC.



See here: [v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!


----------



## Neurotic

Spells prepared for this situation (I'll put the rest later):
1: Healthful Rest
2: Summon Elysian trush (assuing it stacks with the above)
3: Create food and water x2, Revelation (dragons of faerun, if allowed), Soul of Light (to heal myself through casting healing on others)
4: Valiant Spirit (for Angus or Quinn later), Positive Energy Aura (for area healing), Divination
5: Call Zelekhut, Commune

The order: Soul of Light, Create food and water x2, Healthful rest, Summon trush, Positive energy aura (heals enough to get everyone but adventurers to full health I believe, 3hp/round for 9 rounds, more if I can somehow get my healing casting level up)

Revelation (and consequent talk with our resident cultist)

Commune: question to be done later - new question: will Zelekhut be able to get Eike?
Divination: for clearing up anything unclear from our questions - generally, I think it will be about Eike and that desert location (temple?)


----------



## Knightfall

I have a phone appointment with my therapist this afternoon, so if I post again, it won't be until afterwards.

EDIT: But first, a short nap.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you're okay to use FR sourcebooks for spells. I have almost all of them and consider most of them to be core sources for the Lands of Harqual. I've placed a version of Waterdeep on Harqual (on the opposite coast to the west from the Strandlands). It is just north of where @ScottDeWar_jr's PC, Quinn, comes from on the Chara Coast.

If a spell is in the SC (or another standard sourcebook) and a FR book, use the non-FR version, however, if it has been changed.

(Eberron books, however, are for use for Kanpur-based games only [such as our current Bluffside game] with some restrictions on specific aspects. Any items or magic related to dragonmarks are for Sharn and the other Dragonmarked Cities which are far to the south of where Bluffside is located.)


----------



## Knightfall

I'm thinking I might wait for @Scotley to add a post before I post again. I have other stuff I need to work on today. I know @Tellerian Hawke wants to post a reply sometime in response to @JustinCase's post.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase: FYI, I'm trying to figure out how much detail Caerth would glean from a casting of lay of the land? Would he see the land in his mind's eye or would it be a general feeling instead. The spell isn't very clear, IMO.

Also, would he be able to see locations within 100 miles that are hidden by magic. I'm assuming he wouldn't be able to see places obscured by terrain, so if there is a lost temple or city deep in a forest, he won't see it. But I'm assuming he'd see major cities, towns, fortresses, etc. Does that sound right?

Otherwise, that spell is really overpowered.

Since you noted that you had memorized it, I've been working on updating my hex maps of Harqual around the Strandlands as much as possible. (I'd already been updating the main map a bit.)

Distances to places won't be an issue, but not all the intricate details are on the campaign map or even the main map of the Thunder Mountains region.


----------



## Knightfall

I've added two short replies for Aries, as well as Ivoron's response to Maur and Caerth's questions. My next post will be for after the PCs have rested.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to add my next post on Monday.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase: FYI, I'm trying to figure out how much detail Caerth would glean from a casting of lay of the land? Would he see the land in his mind's eye or would it be a general feeling instead. The spell isn't very clear, IMO.
> 
> Also, would he be able to see locations within 100 miles that are hidden by magic. I'm assuming he wouldn't be able to see places obscured by terrain, so if there is a lost temple or city deep in a forest, he won't see it. But I'm assuming he'd see major cities, towns, fortresses, etc. Does that sound right?
> 
> Otherwise, that spell is really overpowered.
> 
> Since you noted that you had memorized it, I've been working on updating my hex maps of Harqual around the Strandlands as much as possible. (I'd already been updating the main map a bit.)
> 
> Distances to places won't be an issue, but not all the intricate details are on the campaign map or even the main map of the Thunder Mountains region.



I agree the spell isn't very clear on what is and isn't possible to discern. I get the idea that it is similar to have an expanded view from where the caster is standing, as if from a watch tower, since details get more blurry with distance.

So yeah, I think what you're describing is an accurate interpretation of the spell.


----------



## Knightfall

@JustinCase, roll a caster level check for Caerth's scrying attempt.


----------



## Knightfall

For @JustinCase:



Spoiler: Caerth's Lay of the Land



This map shows the lay of the land within 100 miles of Caerth's current position at the Hillwall Inn. Each larger hex is 8 miles while the smaller hexes are 2 miles each.







This is the tower that Caerth saw as part of commune with nature spell.
The oasis described in my post.
The gulch of cacti where the horses took refuge.
This gulch of cacti seems to be where the other villagers were near. This is when Caerth heard the flames whispering to him.
While Caerth has never visited this manor house, he knows this family tends to stand apart from Carnell. He can't remember the name of the family that lives here.
Caerth has seen this tower from a distance in the past but doesn't know what it is called.
Caerth had no idea there was a camp here. His fire visions showed a large camp of halflings.
This appears to Caerth to be a roadside inn like the Hillwall Inn. He wasn't aware of it before now.
This area of the desert known as The Grave Shores is obscured from both his _commune with nature_ and _lay of the land_ spells. Also, while viewing much of land around this area, he has a great feeling of unease.
As far a Caerth knows, there should not be a town here.
A successful DC 25 Knowledge (nature) check means Caerth also knows the names of other major natural landmarks and terrain not already named.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll work on the second part of my reply, for after the PCs' rest, a bit later.

EDIT: Cat nap, first.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, it's gotten late. I'll post the second half tomorrow.


----------



## Neurotic

Not to be forgotten: we have a farm to buy (hopefully literally and not figuratively) for Sir Quinn with Caerth as Groundskeeper, Angus as Hunts master, Maur as resident cleric (and smith) and Phar as resident wizard - I think farm will quickly grow to become a keep 

Also, there is item purification thing...all around OOC pages 160-170


----------



## Knightfall

Posted part two of my reply.

I will let you respond to Old Mazz entering the inn before going on to the conversation with Aries.


----------



## Neurotic

Azurak in dwarven: by this page








						Dwarf Language to English Dictionary - Invented Languages - Paolini.net
					

Have a dwarvish word you want to translate? You've come to the right place! Check out our dwarf language to English dictionary.




					www.paolini.net
				




az = The + urû = wise + akh = for
AZ-urû-akh = For the wise
az + urzhad = The cave bear

Or this Stone and Steel
Arz = Cut + Urk = Orc or enemy
Caurak = Cavern

zander = rogue (foolish youth, happy-go-lucky or reckless being) -> Xander?
xunder = secrets (dark deeds, or treasure-talk) -> Xander?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Azurak in dwarven: by this page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwarf Language to English Dictionary - Invented Languages - Paolini.net
> 
> 
> Have a dwarvish word you want to translate? You've come to the right place! Check out our dwarf language to English dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.paolini.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> az = The + urû = wise + akh = for
> AZ-urû-akh = For the wise
> az + urzhad = The cave bear
> 
> Or this Stone and Steel
> Arz = Cut + Urk = Orc or enemy
> Caurak = Cavern
> 
> zander = rogue (foolish youth, happy-go-lucky or reckless being) -> Xander?
> xunder = secrets (dark deeds, or treasure-talk) -> Xander?



Xander is the name given to the NPC in the Crow God module. If the author got it from a translator, there isn't likely any way to know without asking them. Otherwise, It is an interesting coincidence.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> @JustinCase, roll a caster level check for Caerth's scrying attempt.



Caster level check: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24



Knightfall said:


> For @JustinCase:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caerth's Lay of the Land
> 
> 
> 
> This map shows the lay of the land within 100 miles of Caerth's current position at the Hillwall Inn. Each larger hex is 8 miles while the smaller hexes are 2 miles each.
> 
> View attachment 154478
> 
> 
> This is the tower that Caerth saw as part of commune with nature spell.
> The oasis described in my post.
> The gulch of cacti where the horses took refuge.
> This gulch of cacti seems to be where the other villagers were near. This is when Caerth heard the flames whispering to him.
> While Caerth has never visited this manor house, he knows this family tends to stand apart from Carnell. He can't remember the name of the family that lives here.
> Caerth has seen this tower from a distance in the past but doesn't know what it is called.
> Caerth had no idea there was a camp here. His fire visions showed a large camp of halflings.
> This appears to Caerth to be a roadside inn like the Hillwall Inn. He wasn't aware of it before now.
> This area of the desert known as The Grave Shores is obscured from both his _commune with nature_ and _lay of the land_ spells. Also, while viewing much of land around this area, he has a great feeling of unease.
> As far a Caerth knows, there should not be a town here.
> A successful DC 25 Knowledge (nature) check means Caerth also knows the names of other major natural landmarks and terrain not already named.



Wow, that's a lot of work! Thanks, I love it. 

Let's see if Caerth makes that Knowledge (nature) check for the last details: 
Knowledge nature: 1D20+20 = [10]+20 = 30

I'll study it in more detail later.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*For _commune with nature_, which of the three facts do you want Caerth to gain knowledge of within 11 miles? Your description makes me think you want to know mainly details about ground or terrain; people; and the presence of creatures (natural or unnatural?). I will post more details in the OOC thread.



Oh right, I hadn't realized I could pick three. In that case, definitely unnatural creatures, people, and terrain. I think you covered a lot of that already, although perhaps not those creatures.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caster level check: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24



That's a success.

Eike - Will save vs. scrying attempt:
1D20+13-4 = [20]+13-4 = 29
- Rolled a natural 20! 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of work! Thanks, I love it.



I was working on it anyway, but you're welcome. 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Let's see if Caerth makes that Knowledge (nature) check for the last details:
> Knowledge nature: 1D20+20 = [10]+20 = 30
> I'll study it in more detail later.



I'll update the map with more of the names for the other major landmarks and terrain features and send it to you as a PM. Aeron really schooled Caerth with these names.

EDIT: IT gives me a good reason to come up with some of them. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh right, I hadn't realized I could pick three. In that case, definitely unnatural creatures, people, and terrain. I think you covered a lot of that already, although perhaps not those creatures.



That's why I needed to know It is very important for the unnatural creatures. I need to check my notes on the region and get back to you about any monsters within 11 miles of the inn.


----------



## Knightfall

Look for another reply some time tonight. I'm going to try to combine the discussion with Old Mazz and the eventual conversation with Aries into one post.

EDIT: I tried to get online early to write my post, but EN World wasn't working. Now, it feels too late to start writing it, so I'll work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just noticed this at the bottom of the screen:





Notice how it says "Discord Integration"? I wonder what the specifics of that are?
Does anyone know?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Just noticed this at the bottom of the screen:
> 
> View attachment 154644
> 
> Notice how it says "Discord Integration"? I wonder what the specifics of that are?
> Does anyone know?



Well, EN World has it's own Discord and some of the content posted on the messageboards is automatically reposted in its Discord in the channels that match each subforum.


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic,

You can use Aid Another to either help with ability checks, skill checks, or in combat to distract or interfere with an opponent. You can't use it for saves. If Maur wants to help Aries avoid getting attacked, he must succeed on an attack roll against AC 10. On a success, Aries gains a +2 bonus on his AC if Quinn fails his save vs. CJ's Ego Score and attacks Aries.

EDIT:
There is also Expert Assistance...



> *Expert Assistance*
> If you have 5 or more ranks in a skill you’re using to aid another, you can grant a higher bonus. For every 10 points your check result exceeds 10, the circumstance bonus increases by 1. To determine the circumstance bonus quickly, simply divide the helper’s check result by 10, round down, and add 1.
> 
> At the DM’s option, this rule can also be extended to using the aid another action in combat to improve an ally’s attack roll or AC. Any character who has a base attack bonus of +5 or higher can grant a greater bonus on an ally’s attack roll or AC as described above.


----------



## Neurotic

Discord integration - it would be excellent stuff if ENW had standard character template and could use discord dice roller relating to that sheet (dndbeyond had one)  you can write something like !Arcana and get the roll with the modifier from your sheet.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I'm getting my third COVID-19 shot today. It's my first booster.


----------



## Knightfall

My next reply will either be late on Sunday or sometime in the afternoon on Monday.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Knightfall said:


> My next reply will either be late on Sunday or sometime in the afternoon on Monday.



I just replied for Angus.


----------



## Knightfall

Reply might go up tomorrow depending on how I feel in the morning. Feeling really crappy right now. Headed to bed early.


----------



## Knightfall

Awake but still feeling crappy. Breakfast, lots of water, and back to sleep... soon. 

EDIT: I might work on something for the game later in the day once I've slept some more. I have a feeling I won't add a major post today, but I know you guys are okay with that. Later.


----------



## Knightfall

I don't feel as bad this morning, so I'm getting some chores -- mainly laundry -- done that I have to do, and I'm going to work on write my next reply.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for @ScottDeWar_jr...
Quinn - DC 22 Will saving throw vs CJs Ego Score (with +2 bonus):
1D20+6+2 = [14]+6+2 = 22

Quinn just made it!


----------



## Knightfall

New post added. I need to finish my laundry and head back to sleep for a while.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for the unplanned absence. I should be back to regular posting now.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the unplanned absence. I should be back to regular posting now.



Okay, good to know. Welcome back!


----------



## Knightfall

Lots of great replies (for both games). There will definitely be some roleplaying XP. I'm going to add a post for this game sometime today, but I do have a phone therapy appointment at 3 P.M. MST.

Time for lunch!


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added!


----------



## Knightfall

Willowchild Farm


----------



## Knightfall

New post just added before heading off to bed!


----------



## Knightfall

I'll probably wait until tomorrow to post another reply.


----------



## Neurotic

Maur's battle song


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... I am going to try to get a new reply up today, but it could be Saturday too.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is now up.


----------



## JustinCase

Rolling to know more about archdruids and helpful dragons:

Knowledge nature Caerth: 1D20+20 = [13]+20 = 33


----------



## Knightfall

I hope you guys are all having a Happy Easter!


----------



## Knightfall

Bad pain day. I need to lie down for a while. I might reply later with details on the various Knowledge checks, but tomorrow is more likely.


----------



## Knightfall

*Local*
Aureus - Knowledge (Local) Check:
1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6

Despite Aureus' time in the Strandlands, she hasn't had time to learn about the local customs and personalities of the Strandlands beyond Carnell. She's been too busy helping the PCs fight undead, defend the village, exploring Gurnard's Head, and, now, hunting escaped prisoners.



Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only



Aureus - Knowledge (Lands of Harqual [geography subskill]):
1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
So, 35.



*Nature*


Scotley said:


> knowledge nature: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15



When it comes to Knowledge (nature), Phar has basic knowledge of the Balance and how dragons fit into the natural world. Phar knows that most Harqualian dragons follow the Tenets of the Balance, which urges an even divide between the natural world and civilization. The Majestic Dragons are known to be the greatest champions of the Tenets, and they are greatly respected by druids and rangers, as well as the followers of the North Gods (and a few Interloper Gods).



Spoiler: For Scotley Only



Phar knows only one name of a Majestic Dragon — *Ornaran* (aka "Tree King"). The Majestic Green of the Great Forest is known as *Skjalldaar* in Draconic. This very old green dragon is a longtime ally of the elves of the Great Forest, in general, and the harrow elves of the Wild Treelands more specifically. He is respected in Phar's homeland (Silvereleaf) for his neutrality regarding disputes between the various lands and kingdoms of the Great Forest. This included the Knotwood before it was corrupted by Vok.





JustinCase said:


> Rolling to know more about archdruids and helpful dragons:
> 
> Knowledge nature Caerth: 1D20+20 = [13]+20 = 33



Caerth knows the details noted above for Phar but not the info in the spoiler for Scotley only. See the spoiler below for what else Caerth knows...



Spoiler: For JustinCase Only



Dragons that follow the Tenets of the Balance are almost always partially neutral with roughly 75% of all Harqualian dragons being True Neutral. (The Majestics are always TN.) Around 20% of the other dragons on the continent are LN, NE, NG, or CN. The last 5% (or less) are consider to be "Rogue Dragons" who have turned their backs on the Tenets and are LG, LE, CG, or CE. These rogue dragons are considered dangerous extremists by the Majestic Dragons and some of the followers of the North Gods.

*Note:* Majestic Dragons cast spells as druids instead of their typical spellcasting. They may also wild shape like druids into any natural form equal to their size or smaller (equivalent to the creature chosen plus the Half-Dragon template). This doesn't include other types of dragons, of course.

It is generally believed that there is only one Majestic Dragon per type of dragon but that isn't true. Yes, there is usually one Majestic that stands above its peers but that restriction is more regional than absolute. For example, as noted previous about the very old blue dragon *(Thunderback)*, who lives near the city of Helt, is considered a Majestic Blue Dragon. However, he is the specific Majestic Blue of the Thunder Lands, of which the Strandlands is a part. (There isn't a more powerful/respected "neutral" blue dragon that lives anywhere in the Thunder Lands, although there are other "neutral" blues who consider Thunderback to be their liege.) There are other Majestic Blue Dragons in other parts of the continent and Caerth knows that Aeron once named the most powerful Majestic Blue as a female great wyrm who he called *The Azure Goddess*. She lives in the huge desert south of The Thunder Lands known as the Great Expanse.

Aeron told Caerth that the most powerful forest-dwelling Majestic Dragon in the Thunder Lands is an ancient green dragon who Aeron referred to as the Son of the Hunt. This dragon (who is called *Mab yr Helfa* in Sylvan) lives in the Verdalf Forest and is an ally of the hunter elves of that large forest. While the Verdalf Forest is far from the the Strandlands, Caerth knows the forest is south of the Great Forest but close enough to have had to worry about the rising power of the Blood Elf Lands. Caerth doesn't know enough about the forest's denizens to know if they've come into direct conflict with Vok and his blood elves, but it is likely. Aeron might know more.

Closer to home, Aeron told Caerth that there is an old female bronze dragon who lives deep in the Halfling Woods who is called *Summerwind*. While she isn't a Majestic, she is a devoted follower of the Tenets. However, she leans more towards good than evil, so she often sides with goodly folk including the halflings who share her forest home. Aeron told Caerth a tale that she is the guardian of a sacred druidic grove. (You can come up with the story.)

When it comes to druidic circles, Caerth knows that there are several in the Strandlands (but not all by name). However, if there is an archdruid living somewhere in his homeland, Aeron never mentioned such a powerful druid. Besides the druids who live in Halfling Woods, there is a notable druidic circle far to the northwest in a mid-sized forest (for the Strandlands) known as Toldareon Forest over 260 miles west-northwest of Belporte along the Strandshore. The Toldareon Circle is led by a druid known only as *Casendor*. Aeron never mentioned anything else about the man other than he is respected by the denizens of that forest and most of the farmers and ranchers who live around the forest's fringes.

There is also a druidic circle in the Bluewood Forest but even Aeron didn't know much about its members. The *Blue Circle* is very protective of the Bluewood Forest and the other nearby forests including both the Aridledge Woods and Nolanar Woods. (See your Lay of the Land map.) The denizens of the Bluewood Forest are known for being a bit more isolationist than those living in the Halfling Woods and other more northerly woodlands.

Aeron never mentioned a druidic circle based in the Wasting Shores, but it wouldn't be surprising if such a circle existed with Thunderback as their mentor (or leader?).



*The Planes*


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Planes: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12



Maur can only recall common information regarding outsiders that exist in the universe. Demons and devils are 99.9% twisted an evil and celestials are 99.9% good and virtuous. He might have heard the term "celestial paragon" once in his life, but that's as far as his knowledge extends without more research in a temple library.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, that is part one of the results for the Knowledge checks. I still have to write the section for @Scotley's Knowledge (arcana) check and the sections for both @Neurotic and Scotley's Knowledge (nobility and royalty) and Knowledge (religion) checks.

I'll do that later after a cat nap. Headache is making me bleary.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the rest of the Knowledge check results tomorrow. It got too late to start writing it now.


----------



## Knightfall

*Arcana*


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Knowledge arcana: 1D20+21 = [13]+21 = 34



Aureus - Knowledge (Arcana) [Aid Another]:
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
(So, Phar's 34 becomes a 36.)



Spoiler: For Scotley Only



*Arcane Order:* (This is the guild detailed in the old College of Wizardry sourcebook printed during AD&D 2E. It was updated in Complete Arcane but I use both sourcebooks.)

Phar has heard of this guild and knows its tower once stood in the city of Fruen in the land known as Thallin. However, that was before the Mad One came to sit on the throne of that kingdom after killing his father. King Varath Dragonguard quickly outlawed the guild and executed many of its members. The tower, Mathghamhna, disappeared from Fruen during a hot summer night in 749 N.C. The leader of the order, Japheth Arcane, saved the tower and his followers from being killed by King Varath's new inquisition known as Nether's Deathtide, and teleported the tower and all its content to an isolated island on Lake Qualitian. Since then, the order has come to control all the other small islets near the tower and has formed a new political domain (called the Domain of Arcane Alliance) that is beholden to no one.

Phar also knows that the tower now stands as a powerful guardian between the Darkened Trees controlled by Vok and the lands beyond the southern shore of Lake Qualitian. This includes not only the Duchy of Minar and Qualitian Belt to the southeast, but also the Barony of Calot and the Midlands (somewhat) to the southwest. It is Mathghamhna and Minar (as well as Cauldron) that stand between Vok's armies and the Barony of Wolffire, the Strandlands, and the rest of the Thunder Lands. If Vok is willing to send his minions against the PCs in the Strandlands, those forces will have to find a way past the Arcane Order first. It would be bloody and could turn Minar into a wasteland. (And if the Infernal worshippers of the Diabolic Enclaves get involved vs. Vok, it could cause a mini-Blood War to spill out throughout the Thunder Lands.)

*Hallowed Oblivion (religious):* Phar has heard of a secretive arcane cabal that exists in the city-state of Cirrus, which stands in the southern half of the Hather Plains. He knows very little about it other than it is tied to a religious cult of some kind. Its name sounds ominous and its members aren't likely to be allies. But, would they be enemies in a confrontation with Vok?

*Magicians Guild:* This is the sole wizard's guild of the Strandlands. Phar became aware of it when he first arrived in the region. It is a small guild that has its Hall of Wisdom located in the city of Sandbreak. While low-level arcanists aren't expected to join the guild, it becomes more of a responsibility once a person becomes powerful enough. Phar has reached that level, but the guild doesn't send 'hunters' for those who don't join. such arcanists simply don't have access to the guild's library or any of the benefits of being a member such as being able to wear the guild's coat of arms or buy items in the land's cities at a discount. Phar has heard that there are no more than 30 active members in the guild.

*Vanguard Mystics:* This is another arcane group from Cirrus. Unlike the Hallowed Oblivion, this is an open arcanist guild that accepts members only from the city-state. Its members must also be of noble blood. However, this guild's members tend towards neutrality and rarely get involved in bloody conflicts. They are more often mediators but they will defend their city-state. If Vok was to attack Cirrus, then they would fight against the demon lord to the last.

Notable arcane schools that Phar has heard of...
College of Magecraft: This is an arcane school in the Kingdom of Ahamudia. The only reason Phar knows about it is because Aureus told him about it.
College of the Twin Moons: This is arcane college located in the city of Deepwater. Phar has heard of it but knows nothing more about it, as he's never been to Deepwater. That city is located on the other side of the continent on the Chara Coast south of Izmer.
Izmer School of Magic: Even non-arcanists have heard of the Kingdom of Izmer's School of Magic. It is considered to be one of the most famous arcane schools on the continent. (Many consider it infamous but that was its past.) The school is believed to have the largest staff of educated (primarily human) wizards on Harqual. Each year, talented youngsters from all over the northern lands come to the school's sprawling campus in Izmer's city of Sumdall to be tested and hopefully approved for one of a dozen new spots in the school's tough program. Most wash out or die horribly. Graduates become members of the Izmer Guild and gain a measure of prestige in that kingdom.



*Nobility and Royalty*


			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Nobility: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3



Maur does not have detailed knowledge of the nobility of the Strandlands. He would have to do a lot of study in an extensive library in one of the major cities of the Strandlands to learn even the basic information.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Knowledge Nobility and Royalty: 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22






Spoiler: For Scotley Only



*The Gerousia:* The Strandlands are collectively a Gerontocracy and a Stratocracy. It is a complicated place with a lot of traditions and taboos. The rulers of the Strandlands are part of a special senate known as the Gerousia, which consists of 25 members, as well as the Seven Lords of the Strand (usually the oldest and most experienced warriors). Members of the land’s Senate of Elders (another name for the Gerousia used by the common people) can be both male or female and are chosen based on age, lineage, and military service. The peoples of the Strandlands love freedom and refuse to elect any one single ruler; they have no patience for tyrants.
*Note:* A senator’s caste/class (including both D&D class and societal class) is more important in the Strandlands than gender. So, fighters and other martial characters are respected above all others. War clerics and warmages fall into this strata as well. Phar, as a evoker, would be able to have a seat on the Gerousia, but as an nonnative to the region, he'd have to prove his loyalty to the people of the Strandlands and the Gerousia first. Phar would likely be chosen after Quinn and/or Maur, however.​
*Crimson Blades (religious):* This is the order that Sir Balorix Sephiran was a member of before he retired to become the Master of Knightswall near the city of Blackwater. Phar and the other PCs learned that the Crimson Blades are mainly inquisitors who hunt down unnatural creatures in the Strandlands. This includes evil werebeasts and undead. It was Sir Balorix and his partner, Sir Avanth, who helped the PCs convince the wererat Hornauer and his ratwere paramour, Lycia, to leave Gurnard's Head and move south. Sir Balorix escorted them south while Sir Avanth went north to go inform the senate about the undead infesting the tower on the Sea Isle.

*Guardians:* These men and women are considered to be knights in the service of a particular lord or lady. They are protectors and aren't usually called to fight on the battlefield unless their patron also goes to war. Sir Ghal Ebal is a Guardian and Lady Pendour's knighting of Quinn makes him a Guardian as well. Sir Ghal is her Guardian while Sir Quinn is Carnell's Guardian. Sir Ghal explained to Phar and the other PCs one night that it is unusual for Guardians to be assigned to smaller communities such as Carnell. Most are assigned to important lords and ladies in the cities of the Strandlands.

*Knights of Belporte:* Phar has read about this group of knights in the manor's small library. The knights of Belporte are specific to that city, and they have little loyalty to anyone other than the highborn of that city. They are considered to be virtuous, but Phar has his doubts based on the books he's read.

*Wolfheads of the Strand:* This group of soldiers and mercenaries are the standing army of the Strandlands. They are considered to be battle hardened and fanatically loyal to the Gerousia. Phar read a scroll that noted the promotion of human man named Viction Blackwolf to become the commander of the army around seven years ago. There was nothing else about the Wolfheads in the manor's library.

Knightly orders from outside the Strandlands...
Disciples of the Bloodsun: Phar has heard of this order of knights from the Dominion of Cauldron, but he doesn't know much about it other than it is connected to the North God known as Jalivier.
Eaglebrands: This is an order of knights that originated in the Barony of Wofffire, which is located north of the Strandlands. The strandlands has a non-agression pact with that barony but relations have been strained in the last few years.



*Religion*


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Knowledge Religion: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20





Neurotic said:


> Religion: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23



Aureus - Knowledge (Religion) [Aid Another]:
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
This improves Maur's roll from 23 to 25, which give the dwarf champion one more piece of information (noted in the 2nd spoiler below).



Spoiler: For Neurotic and Scotley Only



It is important to note that the Interloper Gods are not a true pantheon. Being noted as an Interloper means that a deity isn't a member of one of the two main pantheons of Harqual. These deities followers have come to the continent but (usually) stand apart from the North Gods and the Sword Gods. They are separate from the World Gods that are worshipped across the entire planet and the Transformation Gods whose worshippers were brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation ten years ago.

There are nine Interloper Gods with major temples in the Strandlands: _Dike, Ehlonna, Faunus, Halmyr, Konkresh, Ordana, Persana, Rán, _and_ Valkar_. Of those, Ehlonna, Faunus, Ordana, Persana, and Rán have direct ties to the North Gods. Rán, for example, is Aegir's wife. While she isn't a true member of the North Gods, she is begrudgingly accepted by some of them. Ehlonna, Faunus, and Ordana are all nature deities, so they have good relations with the North Gods since that pantheon has a strong connection to the natural world and the Balance. Persana is worshipped mainly by sailors and those who live in or on the sea and is ally of Aegir.

Dike is a respected lawful deity who rarely allies with the North Gods or the Sword Gods.

Konkresh is highly chaotic and his followers are into brute force and savagery. His followers are more likely to side with the Sword Gods.

Halmyr is a lawful god of strategy and skill, which is highly thought of in the Strandlands. The North Gods have their own strategy god named Cull and the two are friendly rivals on and off the battlefield.

Valkar is chaotic good god of courage and valor. His followers are greatly respected in the Strandlands for their willingness to fight against evil and die in battle courageously. He and the North God known as Kuil respect each other but aren't truly allies.

Other Interloper Gods with minor temples in the Strandlands includes the following: _Ahto_ (seas), _Dionysus_ (wine), _Hak_ (horses), _Kord_ (strength), _Mielikki_ (nature), _Olidammara_ (rogues), _Tilla_ (halflings), _Ullr_ (winter), and _Wee Jas_ (magic). You know the basic portfolios of these deities but not anything about their worshippers in the Strandlands or their relations with the North Gods or Sword Gods.





Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



Maur knows that the followers of the Interloper Gods tend to go their own way when it comes to past conflicts on the continent. They can be unreliable or stand against righteousness. Dike, for example, is just as likely to side with evil as with good. Fair justice is more important to her than morality. (She is also a goddess of judges, the seasons, and time.) There is major Temple of Dike in Belporte. Maur saw it while passing through the city on his way to Carnell.

I should also note that there aren't any LG Interloper Gods. There are LN and LE deities among them.


----------



## Knightfall

With @Scotley's latest post, you should all read the spoilers I wrote for him.


----------



## Knightfall

Lunch time and then at least one reply.


----------



## Knightfall

Struggling to write a reply today; feeling 'blah' and I'm getting a bad headache. 

Might need to lie down for a while, but I'm going to try to power through. I've been sleeping too much during the day.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply is finally up.


----------



## Knightfall

@Scotley,

You're Knowledge (arcana) roll was good enough that Phar would know the details of this post in my Organizations of Harqual thread. Note that the thread contains spoilers about other organizations, so you should only read that one post.


----------



## Scotley

I shall read it eagerly and try to get a post up today. Work permitting.


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to get a new post up by the end of tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

What Angus would like to have for 32,500 gp value:

--25,000 = Have his Mithral Chain Armor enchanted to +5;

--4,000 = Gauntlets of Ogre Power

Plus, the remainder (3,500 gp.) in cash (75% in platinum, remainder in smaller denominations.)



Is this possible?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> What Angus would like to have for 32,500 gp value:
> 
> --25,000 = Have his Mithral Chain Armor enchanted to +5;
> 
> --4,000 = Gauntlets of Ogre Power
> 
> Plus, the remainder (3,500 gp.) in cash (75% in platinum, remainder in smaller denominations.)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this possible?



Anything is possible. 

Of course, for such a transaction, he will have to visit one of the cities in the Strandlands to get the work done on his armor and find a pair of gauntlets to purchase (or commission the creation of) and that's *after* he's brokered a deal with Aries and the Soldiers of Iron for Azurak. Remember that Aries doesn't have that kind of wealth on him and that his contact is likely located somewhere beyond the Strandlands in the Eastern Shores (where the Kingdom of Stonn is located).

Aries has already told the PCs, previously, that the Soldiers of Iron don't have guild hall in any of the cities of the Strandlands. They are more of a foreign military force than a mercenary company. While the are respected by many of the Strandlands' warriors, they are not completely trusted due to the group's steadfast allegiance to Stonn.


----------



## Knightfall

@Tellerian Hawke,

A reminder that Harqualian dragons typically do not have the same alignments as listed in the MM. They are usually partially neutral but then again, not everyone on the continent knows this fact. Perhaps Angus's knowledge of dragons is based on his peoples previous dealings with dragons or legends Angus has heard.

The same is not always true for dragons on other continents, but dragons are considered part of the natural world on Kulan, regardless.

Knowledge about Harqualian dragons falls under Nature while it can be either Nature or Arcana for dragons from other parts of the world.


----------



## Knightfall

Of course, there is also the term rogue dragon, but for Angus to know the difference between standard Harqualian dragons and rogue dragons, it requires a Knowledge (Nature) check. 

Note that while most dragons' alignments are partially neutral this doesn't stop them from being NE.


----------



## Knightfall

*DM's Note about Skill Checks*
I know I've already mentioned that a Natural 20 on the die when rolling skill checks is considered a 30 for determining success for tough DCs. However, I can't remember if I've noted that I do the same thing for a Natural 1. If you get a 1, it is considered to be a roll of -10.

This means that the roll isn't automatically a failure. If you have a large enough bonus to a skill, the result could still be a success if you beat the DC. For Knowledge checks, the bare minimum to beat is DC 10 for any kind of success.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Angus' Skill Check:

Knowledge Nature Dragons: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

P.S. Angus is willing to wait. He realizes that the trading needs to be done at the headquarters, not with Aries himself.


----------



## JustinCase

I figured Angus would know about dragons and their alignments in general, and therefore his remarks make perfect sense. These dragons, specifically, can be of a different alignment, and not knowing too much about them, Caerth is still hesitant to approach any of them.

Even True Neutral dragons can be opposed to our goals and/or hostile towards us. An audience with a metallic dragon is often safer, but then again, these are dragons. Nothing is certain.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

As a player, I really should be more careful about making broad statements, in a world so heavily-customized as Kulan. I am used to DMs who customize small things, such as implementing house rules, and creating groups and organizations; I am not used to playing under a DM who changes staple concepts, such as chromatic vs. metallic dragons, LOL  But I should know better by now, since I have been playing with Rob for like 7 years now, ha ha ha.  At any rate, I plan to be more careful in the future. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Knightfall

Stuff to do today. I might add a post by the end of the night, but tomorrow (Friday) is more likely.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Angus' Skill Check:
> 
> Knowledge Nature Dragons: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17



When it comes to Knowledge (nature), like Phar, Angus has basic knowledge of the Balance and how dragons fit into the natural world. The Harqualian centaur knows that most Harqualian dragons follow the Tenets of the Balance, which urges an even divide between the natural world and civilization.

The Majestic Dragons are known to be the greatest champions of the Tenets, and they are greatly respected by druids and rangers, as well as the followers of the North Gods (and a few Interloper Gods).



Spoiler: For Tellerian Hawke Only



Angus is aware of one old female white dragon of the Northlands who follows the Tenets. He doesn't know if that dragon, Cinxan, is a Majestic Dragon, but she is highly respected by the Northlanders and that she has the ability to cast powerful healing magicks. Of course, Angus's homeland is very far from the Strandlands and she is unlikely to take an interest in the southern lands of Harqual.

Angus hasn't been in the Strandlands long enough to have heard of any of the local dragons, so this is the first time he's heard of the green dragon "The Son of the Hunt", the blue dragon Thunderback, and the bronze dragon Summerwind.

These types of dragons rarely live in the Northlands but Angus has heard of such dragons. There are rumors of a greenish-colored dragon living somewhere deep in the forest known as the Wormwood, which lies just north of the Broken Hills in the Northlands. That dragon is not considered to be friendly, so it is likely a "rogue" dragon who has rejected the Balance.

I have a map of the Northlands and the Ragik Peninsula that I put together some time ago. I'm not sure if I've posted it to the FB group or not, but I'll check. It's not vital to the game but it might help you better visualize where Angus's centaur tribe is located. 

EDIT: Ah ha, it was a map *you* asked for... heh.








						D&D 3E/3.5 - [Kulan] The Lands of Harqual (Updated: Feb 3/2022)
					

Nice to see that your still around, Knightfall. I've been in lurk mode myself until now trying to decide if I want to post any of my homebrew here or not.




					www.enworld.org


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ok, I am caught up on this thread, for now. It is late and my left hand is hurting bad. There is a thunderstorm near-by, I think.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I'm not sure if Angus was present or not; I seem to have gotten mixed up as to who was where. If Angus hears the dragon conversation, he would interject with the following:



I would say that Angus is still outside the inn near both Aureus and Phar (who I assumed would be standing just outside the inn's door). Caerth and Quinn are in the common room sitting next to Mazz. The door to the inn is currently open, so Angus, Aureus, and Phar can see and hear Caerth talking to Mazz, so your IC response is fine.

Aries and Maur on the third floor of the inn in an open-aired (wild) garden. Aries is using it to pray for his spells and @Neurotic is planning to have Maur use it for communing with Moradin after the Soldier of Iron is done. There conversation is away from the other PCs.


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> P.S. Angus is willing to wait. He realizes that the trading needs to be done at the headquarters, not with Aries himself.



I thought maybe that was the case, but I wanted to be clear.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I figured Angus would know about dragons and their alignments in general, and therefore his remarks make perfect sense. These dragons, specifically, can be of a different alignment, and not knowing too much about them, Caerth is still hesitant to approach any of them.
> 
> Even True Neutral dragons can be opposed to our goals and/or hostile towards us. An audience with a metallic dragon is often safer, but then again, these are dragons. Nothing is certain.



When it comes to Harqualian _true_ dragons, that is so true. And a metallic dragon that follows the Tenets is just as likely to be NE as a similar chromatic dragon is to be NG. However, dragons that are strongly lawful (per the RAW) tend to be LN more often that NG. The same is true for chaotic dragons within the RAW, so they are usually CN. This is true for the gem dragons as well (although they are rare).

I have a chart somewhere with alignment tendencies for the various true dragons. I'll look through my files and see if I can find it, if you want to see it?

While Majestic Dragons are *always* True Neutral, there is no rule that says that one of the Majestics can't fall from grace to become a rogue dragon. Caerth hasn't heard of such a dragon, however. 



Spoiler: For JustinCase Only



I forgot to mention (or did I?) in my spoiler for you that there is an order of knights known as the *Knights Majestic* that answers only to the Majestic Dragons. They oppose (and sometimes even hunt) true dragons that have gone rogue and cast aside the Tenets. More often, they hunt down dangerous dragons that aren't true dragons and considered to exist outside the Balance. This can include wyverns that are more vicious than normal or unintelligent crossbreeds. They consider dracoliches (and other undead dragons) to be blights upon the land that must be destroyed. Their hated rivals in the world are the Cult of the Dragon.

Note that there are dragonborn in my world, and they don't have to be partially neutral. However, many of them are and they are accepted in the Knights Majestic just like humans and other humanoids.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> As a player, I really should be more careful about making broad statements, in a world so heavily-customized as Kulan. I am used to DMs who customize small things, such as implementing house rules, and creating groups and organizations; I am not used to playing under a DM who changes staple concepts, such as chromatic vs. metallic dragons, LOL  But I should know better by now, since I have been playing with Rob for like 7 years now, ha ha ha.  At any rate, I plan to be more careful in the future. Loose lips sink ships.



And Kulan has existed as campaign world since the mid-90s, so it is very well defined in my mind. As a DM, I have tried to learn to not let everything I've created get in the way of player ideas but there a few things set in stone for the world, especially Harqual.

Dragons have different alignments, there is a unique calendar for Harqual (but I don't usually reference it too much), and there aren't any _native_ drow on Kulan. (They did invade Kulan's Underearth at one point but were defeated (primarily) by the duergar and morlocks. Then the morlocks turned on the duergar (and their other allies) and kicked the gray dwarves out of the deepest parts of Kulan's underdark.)

For Kulan's cosmology, there isn't an Astral Plane or a Plane of Shadow. They are combined into one plane that is called the Shadowstar Sea. It is also where positive and negative energy comes from. However, the standard spells still work as normal except for where a character ends up if they planewalk.

Before starting up the Crisis in Bluffside game, the only campaigns I've ever run for Kulan have been set on Harqual. My original AD&D 2E Companions of Harqual game was in the 90s (although we didn't call it that), and I ran an in-person SCAP campaign in the 2000s. That was the last game I've run with players around a physical table.

Since then, it's been you guys. Heh. 

At some point, I'll probably want to start up another game set on one of my other worlds -- Time of Ages, most likely. Now is not the right time, however. My sister and I are still dealing with my dad's sudden death last year. We just set a date for his funeral service in July. Plus, I'm turning 50 this year and my mom is turning 80, both in July, so there is a lot on my mind right now.

Once on the other side, I might put together that Time of Ages game or maybe run another game set on Almagra (not as likely).


----------



## Knightfall

I'm planning to write up my reply later on today, but I need a nap first.

EDIT: Nap didn't go well (too noisy outside) and now it's past midnight and I don't want to write my post while both mentally tired and emotionally amped up from the Oilers winning in game 7.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> When it comes to Harqualian _true_ dragons, that is so true. And a metallic dragon that follows the Tenets is just as likely to be NE as a similar chromatic dragon is to be NG. However, dragons that are strongly lawful (per the RAW) tend to be LN more often that NG. The same is true for chaotic dragons within the RAW, so they are usually CN. This is true for the gem dragons as well (although they are rare).
> 
> I have a chart somewhere with alignment tendencies for the various true dragons. I'll look through my files and see if I can find it, if you want to see it?
> 
> While Majestic Dragons are *always* True Neutral, there is no rule that says that one of the Majestics can't fall from grace to become a rogue dragon. Caerth hasn't heard of such a dragon, however.



I like alignments a bit loose, not restricting PCs or NPCs but more speaking to general tendencies. That's why Caerth is so hesitant to reach out to a dragon, of whatever colour or alignment; a LG bully is still a bully.  (Edit: Wait, I'm not sure I see how a bully would be LG... but my point stands. )

Regarding that chart: I think it's fine to just let it play out IC. If the general personality traits are somewhat as expected, I'm not too worried about alignments.


Knightfall said:


> That was the last game I've run with players around a physical table.
> 
> Since then, it's been you guys. Heh.



Do you miss playing IRL? I know I love having friends around the table rolling actual dice, not to mention the OOC banter. 


Knightfall said:


> At some point, I'll probably want to start up another game set on one of my other worlds -- Time of Ages, most likely.



You know that if/when you do, I'm game.


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, when this game was originally conceived, I had meant to set it in 757 N.C., but for my own sanity, I've decided to move it to the current year in my world's timeline, 759 N.C. It was getting too hard trying to remember that the game was supposed to be set two years prior to the world's current year.

The failed Shackled City Legacy game was meant to be set in 758 N.C.

Note that my old SCAP/Order of the Silver Hand campaign was set during 750-751 N.C.

My old AD&D 2E Companions game started in 748 N.C. and ended at the beginning of the Year of the Return in 759 N.C. (The Year of the Return was how I transitioned from 2E to 3E.)


----------



## Knightfall

New posts added.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I like alignments a bit loose, not restricting PCs or NPCs but more speaking to general tendencies. That's why Caerth is so hesitant to reach out to a dragon, of whatever colour or alignment; a LG bully is still a bully.  (Edit: Wait, I'm not sure I see how a bully would be LG... but my point stands. )
> 
> Regarding that chart: I think it's fine to just let it play out IC. If the general personality traits are somewhat as expected, I'm not too worried about alignments.



A dragon's personality traits are still determined by what is listed for them in the MM, usually. I might still post the chart in the Lands of Harqual thread. I'm fair certain I haven't posted it anywhere yet. Hmm, or did I? 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Do you miss playing IRL? I know I love having friends around the table rolling actual dice, not to mention the OOC banter.



I do but not as much as I thought I would. Prepping as a DM for an IRL game is a lot more stressful. It's easier on my brain to run pbp games. I tend to overprepare for in-person sessions.

I would probably prefer to be a player for a IRL game.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> You know that if/when you do, I'm game.


----------



## Scotley

I don't get to play much IRL and, alas, lately not much online either. I prefer to DM in the in person games, but I like to play too. I don't get to do it very often. I have a group of friends that gets together once a year. Some of us have been playing together since the 80's. This year I will be playing rather than DMing. So I'll be bartending and cooking more. I also play with my adult (and near adult) children a few times a year as well. I am happy to report that my youngest (17) seems to have inherited my DM genes and is quite popular as a DM.


----------



## JustinCase

I'll be DMing an in-person game for a few of my colleagues soon; a simple one-shot. Have done so for two other groups of then-colleagues in the past, and I love introducing new players to D&D like this. 

I've got my regular group, where we play once every 1-2 months. Currently I'm the DM, but we've agreed to take turns. I like both sides of the table, although prep time is the reason I don't DM more.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

@Knightfall By the way, just a side note, I am still following the IC thread, but for the moment, Angus has nothing to say; he is content, for the moment, with the plan of action laid out by the others. The same goes for Big Tim in the Bluffside game.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm hoping to have a new post added by the end of the day.

EDIT: Snooze first.


----------



## Knightfall

Reply is up.


----------



## JustinCase

And it’s an awesome one! I’ll post a reply for Caerth soon.


----------



## Knightfall

{Waiting Mode}


----------



## Knightfall

@Neurotic, you still on your trip?


----------



## Neurotic

No, I was hamster wheeling atvwork to get all the backlog cleaned up.

I work this weekend and I should be able to post today


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> No, I was hamster wheeling atvwork to get all the backlog cleaned up.
> 
> I work this weekend and I should be able to post today



Okay, I just wanted to check in with you to see how things are going.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added.


----------



## Neurotic

Tomorrow is god talk then 
Questions about 
dragons 2. 
Star arms probably 2. 
Vok 1. 
Cultists 1. 
Eike 1. 
And the relic if I have some leftovers


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

The Calendars of Harqual

EDIT: I've added details about the Dragons of Kulan after that.


----------



## JustinCase

Took me a while, but I posted for Caerth. 

BTW, what's the plan? Are we splitting up for the various destinations, or are we going together to see Aeron first and then on to the other places?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Took me a while, but I posted for Caerth.



A great post. Worth the wait. 

BTW, I did note that Caerth's father "lived and died in the arena." Would Caerth's spell show him where Eógan is buried or can it look back in time? If so, how long?



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> BTW, what's the plan? Are we splitting up for the various destinations, or are we going together to see Aeron first and then on to the other places?



I don't think the plan is to split up. @Scotley wrote in one of his posts that Phar is against splitting up. Aureus agrees with her longtime friend and thinks splitting up is bad idea in general.

The question is whether or not Aries will go with the PCs or head off on his own to make contact with his brotherhood.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, I missed the part where he died. Not sure if Caerth would've heard it, either. And I have no idea what happens if one tries to scry on a dead person... I think it depends on what defines a person; if it is their soul, theoretically one can find it on the relevant plane (which gives him a +5 on his Will save to resist the spell).

If that plane even allows scrying into. Or the other way around, perhaps the subject submits to the spell, forgoing his save?

Or perhaps the spell just fails?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Oh, I missed the part where he died. Not sure if Caerth would've heard it, either. And I have no idea what happens if one tries to scry on a dead person... I think it depends on what defines a person; if it is their soul, theoretically one can find it on the relevant plane (which gives him a +5 on his Will save to resist the spell).
> 
> If that plane even allows scrying into. Or the other way around, perhaps the subject submits to the spell, forgoing his save?
> 
> Or perhaps the spell just fails?



Well, there are rules for petitioners, so I don't think I'd say the spell just fails.

And, since Caerth only has secondhand knowledge of Eógan, 'petitioner' Eógan would get another +5 to his save for a total of +10. It's unlikely that Caerth will be able to see Eógan unless his father's deity lets the half-orc druid see him. 

I have to think about how I'm going to write my response.


----------



## Knightfall

I was going to update the Bluffside game first, but since @Neurotic has posted his commune post, I'm going to update this one first and then write the other one either late tonight or sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Post is now up!


----------



## Neurotic

Maur doesn't object to anyone coming as long as they are respectful.

Are the answers audible to all?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Maur doesn't object to anyone coming as long as they are respectful.
> 
> Are the answers audible to all?



The answers can be, if that is how you want it. I have no objection to only Maur (and/or other dwarves) being the only one who can hear the answers.


----------



## Neurotic

I simply don't know if that's how the spell works. The point being, Maur might not necessarily like Aries knowing about tha dagger, but the orher answer about Star Arms is excellent for him to hear.

And saves the interpretation if everyone hears everything


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I simply don't know if that's how the spell works. The point being, Maur might not necessarily like Aries knowing about tha dagger, but the orher answer about Star Arms is excellent for him to hear.
> 
> And saves the interpretation if everyone hears everything



Reading the spell, it doesn't say whether or not the answers are audible to others who might be nearby.

 How the answers are given might be different depending on a deity's portfolio. A god of assassins or secrets might whisper the answers in the caster's ear. For a god of thought or the mind, the answers would probably be telepathic.

Since it is Dugmaren answering Maur's questions, we can say his voice booms, but only for Maur and other dwarves. For the other characters, the Brightmantle's voice sounds more distant, like if someone is shouting at them from a great distance. They might only hear echoes and not the true words being said.

Of course, Dugmaren is likely answering in Dwarven, not Harqualian, so other characters will only know what is being said if they know Dwarven.


----------



## Knightfall

Friday and Saturday were very busy for me -- mainly physical on Friday. So, I've been a little wiped out. I won't be adding a reply until at least Monday. More stuff to do today.


----------



## Knightfall

Posts unlikely today. Feeling very rundown.


----------



## Knightfall

My plan is to try to get a post up today, but it won't be until later in the day.

EDIT: Day got away from me. I had to take some of my dad's books to the local library to donate after the local used book store only took about a dozen in trade. It got a little emotional for me after I walked out of the library. He'd be happy that someone else gets to enjoy his books.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added. Sorry about the wait.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey guys,

My dad's memorial service is tomorrow, so don't expect a reply from me this weekend until at least the late evening on Sunday. Monday or Tuesday is more likely.


----------



## Knightfall

Might write a post later on in the day. I want to get it done after the sun has gone down and my apartment is more comfortable. Definitely don't want to wait until tomorrow. It's supposed to be 35°C/95°F tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

New post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

Temperatures have cooled off for me somewhat. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JustinCase

After a rainy and mostly chilly Sunday, it's back to being hot here. Not too uncomfortably so, fortunately.


----------



## Neurotic

Vacation. Sea side. 34C today, but dry and windy so quite acceptable


----------



## Knightfall

So, do you guys want me to simply go on to the next scene, or do you want to chime in first?


----------



## Knightfall

Notification Test!

@JustinCase, @Neurotic, @Scotley, @ScottDeWar_jr, @Tellerian Hawke.


----------



## Neurotic

Works  Still on vacation. I'll re-check the last post for any reaponse in the evening


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Works  Still on vacation. I'll re-check the last post for any reaponse in the evening



No worries. I'm just making sure you guys are seeing my posts. I know that Scotley and, I think, JustinCase, have had issues before.


----------



## Neurotic

I don't have anything to add - I might compact a celestial to guard the place - but they survived until now.


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> I don't have anything to add - I might compact a celestial to guard the place - but they survived until now.



Okay, so if no one else minds, I'll move on from the inn to the PCs going back out on the road to hunt for Eike. That's assume you guys have decided to go after him without heading to the fort first.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've been distracted by Night Cafe Studio... and it's been too hot during the day to do much. I'll try to move the scene forward by the end of Sunday.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry for disappearing there, a lot on my plate right now. I'll catch up, either today or soon.


----------



## JustinCase

Honestly I cannot think of an IC reply. I'm perfectly fine with moving on, getting back on the road.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sorry for disappearing there, a lot on my plate right now. I'll catch up, either today or soon.



No worries, I was am kind of feeling burnt out anyway. The break from posting has been good.



JustinCase said:


> Honestly I cannot think of an IC reply. I'm perfectly fine with moving on, getting back on the road.



Okay, cool.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I probably won't post again until this weekend... maybe. The DMing burn out has lasted longer than I thought it would. I will get back to this game and the Bluffside game, but I'm not 'feeling it' right now. July and August always seem to be tough time to keep going due to the heat (and sometimes forest fire smoke) and family issues. This year July was rough and busy. And the heat has been an issue most of July and all of August.

We'll get back to it. That I promise.


----------



## JustinCase

No problem, take your time. Particularly with the heat; it's effecting us all, I reckon.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, see here for what I've been doing to keep busy in the heat...









						World of Kulan Art Thread (Updated: Aug 27/22)
					

Fixed the image links.




					www.enworld.org
				




Right now, it's nice and cool and was able to get some real rest this afternoon. Finally feeling less cranky. But, the nice weather is only going to last the weekend. On Monday, the heat is going to crank up again. By Thursday, Edmonton is going to be dealing with 35C/95F temps.


----------



## Knightfall

I just redid Aureus and posted the image to my art thread

Aureus Canis


----------



## Knightfall

Also, it is finally cooling off for me, so I'm going to think about writing my next reply before the end of the week. The cool to outright cold weather has been a relief. But, I know some of you are still dealing with unbearable heat, so we'll get back into the games at a pace you guys can handle.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm still a bit distracted by several A.I. art generators (and Real Life™ burnout issues). I'm not sure when I'll add the next post. I'm hoping soon, but I really can't promise anything right now. 

But, here's something cool I created with a free to use online Stable Diffusion A.I. art generator demo. It takes longer to generate image through this generator, but... no credits! 

I give you an interpretation of the village of Carnell!


----------



## Knightfall

Attempting to do the PCs next. Here are my first tries at Maur...







Spoiler: Prompt



"A wiry, strong dwarf wearing heavy armor and carrying a shield, as well as drab and functional earthen silk clothing; full cleric regalia, however. Unique dwarven heritag, very pale, nearly luminous and quite big eyes, reddish-brown hair, pale complexion with a faint reddish hint. Wearing dark-tinted goggles over his eyes"; 32k DSLR HDR digital illustration; focused, helpful, contemplative.


----------



## Knightfall

I just got this result for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Best result for Caerth , so far...


----------



## JustinCase

That's actually not that bad!


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> That's actually not that bad!



Agreed. It did take quite a few attempts to get that image. Some of the other results were brutal.


----------



## Neurotic

LOL, one can see the process of AI trying and NOT understanding the language. Luminous...yes, but only nearly and it's the eyes  Of course it still fits since he's usually under some spell or the other in combat 

The other one is too old and seems a bit thin...I think I'll keep my original image.

AI came far in very short time


Knightfall said:


> Attempting to do the PCs next. Here are my first tries at Maur...
> 
> View attachment 261384
> 
> View attachment 261385
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prompt
> 
> 
> 
> "A wiry, strong dwarf wearing heavy armor and carrying a shield, as well as drab and functional earthen silk clothing; full cleric regalia, however. Unique dwarven heritag, very pale, nearly luminous and quite big eyes, reddish-brown hair, pale complexion with a faint reddish hint. Wearing dark-tinted goggles over his eyes"; 32k DSLR HDR digital illustration; focused, helpful, contemplative.



LOL, one can see the process of AI trying and NOT understanding the language. Luminous...yes, but only nearly and it's the eyes  
Of course it still fits since he's usually under some spell or the other in combat 

The other one is too old and seems a bit thin...I think I'll keep my original image.

AI came far in very short time, we can expect music of various aspects as well "give me elven village music", "ominous, demonic arrival music"etc


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Any thoughts on when the campaign will resume?


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Any thoughts on when the campaign will resume?



I really wish I could give you an estimate. But, right now, I'm still dealing with roleplaying burnout. Sorry.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

It's cool, I just don't want to miss out on anything, so I am trying to check in from time to time


----------



## Knightfall

Tellerian Hawke said:


> It's cool, I just don't want to miss out on anything, so I am trying to check in from time to time



You haven't missed out on anything. 

It might be a while. Dealing with a lot of chronic pain issues too. It's been very bad lately. I have physio tomorrow... I hope it helps. 

Thanks for checking in,

KF


----------



## Neurotic

Hold on! We will wait, no worries. Get better, reset and return better than ever


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> Hold on! We will wait, no worries. Get better, reset and return better than ever



More physio next week.


----------



## Knightfall

Physio again today. I really hope it goes well. The pain is nearly unbearable.


----------



## Knightfall

So, to get back into the game, what would you guys need from me? Do you need a summary of where we are? Do you need me to fast forward to the next encounter? I'm just getting a feel for what you all might need to get engaged once again.


----------



## Neurotic

We're on the way to fight demonic Eike. Just write short recap from the divination and fast forward to what you planned


----------



## Knightfall

Physio again tomorrow and then I'll need a day for everything to settle down. I'll check back in on Friday and let you all known how I'm feeling.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Neurotic

Good luck!


----------



## Knightfall

The plan for today is to go back and reread some of the last few pages of the game to get my mind refocused on how to proceed to the next scene and the confrontation with Eike.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the plan for today is/was to try to write an update. However, my neck, left shoulder, and upper is very unwilling. If it settles down later in the day, then I might try posting an update. If not, it won't happen today.

BTW, @Neurotic, which creature was Maur going to summon again to make tracking Eike easier. One of the inevitables, right?

(Brain is still foggy this morning. Probably need to sleep more.)


----------



## Knightfall

Shout out for everyone else: @JustinCase, @Scotley, @ScottDeWar_jr, and @Tellerian Hawke. Let me know how all of you are doing.

Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, it is at this point that I'm open to bringing in new players, *BUT* said player would have to wait until the next major encounter is over and the PCs return to Carnell. That would be the best point to introduce a new character.


----------



## Knightfall

I should also mention that while "Crow God" is going to get going again, I'm holding off on restarting the Bluffside game, for now. It will get going again, but I feel I must move forward with the C.G. game first since it has been going on, off and on, the longest.

I don't want to burn myself out again.


----------



## Neurotic

I'll invite @MetaVoid
We play online since 4e here. I actually don't know if he ever played before that, but he never abandoned a game I was in


----------



## MetaVoid

Hello. 

I actually DID play 3e, but it was some time ago.

I'd be interested in new 'work' , over the winter I have a lull at work so enough time to create something new. The summer is our prime time (and I am known to disappear at times over the summer, but I try to announce it in advance).

If you'll have me.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Hello.
> 
> I actually DID play 3e, but it was some time ago.
> 
> I'd be interested in new 'work' , over the winter I have a lull at work so enough time to create something new. The summer is our prime time (and I am known to disappear at times over the summer, but I try to announce it in advance).
> 
> If you'll have me.



You're welcome to join the game after we get through the next major encounter. It's pivotal to the current characters. If some of previous players aren't available anymore, there could be an older PC (now NPC) for you to "temporarily" play in that scene.



Spoiler: For MetaVoid Only



There is an old PC character that has been on the shelf for a while and has been an NPC too. He is called Lorien and is a elven bard. However, my plan is to write that character completely out of the game in a later scene. You could play that character for the next scene and then we can introduce your new PC after that scene is over.

The other option is simply to come up with a new v.3.5 character and then wait until the PCs are back to their home base, a small village called Carnell, to join the game.



The game is strictly a v.3.5 game, so you'd have to refamiliarize yourself with those rules. You don't have to make super complex character, however. If you want to stick to what you can find online, if you don't have the books anymore, that's okay.

The pace will be slow. I don't foresee myself replying more than once a week. Too much more than that burns me out.

Let me know if that's okay with you,

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Update:* So, I've confirmed with @ScottDeWar_jr that he'll be back after he gets a new PC at Christmas. Until then, he's given his approval for @Tellerian Hawke to run Quinn until then.


----------



## Knightfall

@MetaVoid, another option, that might make more sense, is for you to make a PC that is specifically tied to the region and the current game. This could be a character I've previously mentioned in the game (I can send you a list) or a character that is returning to Carnell after being away for years.

That could be interesting. 

That way, if you meet the PCs on the road, we could say that your PC grew up in Carnell and would know @JustinCase's PC, Caerth. They could have been friends or rivals. That way, it wouldn't seem to odd for your Pc to get involved in the current fight. Perhaps your character learned of the troubles going on at home and felt a need to return and help.

Thoughts?

p.s. Here's the campaign guide: [v.3.5] Campaign Guide: Crow God PbP Game!


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, the PCs are all currently at 11th level.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, each PC gets an additional 1,000 XP for their interactions with the NPCs at the inn.


----------



## MetaVoid

Thanks! Either options is fine with me. I can play a bard. As a matter of fact, my last (pathfinder) character was a bard. Would a marshal be allowed? It is 'bard-like'...if I take over the bard (and it remains a bard) can I do some makeover?


----------



## MetaVoid

I've looked over the characters - you already have a bard (divine one) - is it also one of NPCs?
Lorien is a strange bard with higher int than cha...

I can take Lorien over, I like the story - still would like a marshal, but bard can work. I cannot find Beloved leader feat. Finally, if I progress him to 11th, what prestige classes are allowed? I remember from early days it was what you used to specialized the character after around 5th-8th level (prestiges were in essence precursors of PF archetypes).

Players: would do you need most (pick two)? A rogue, diplomat, caster, frontliner, healer, fifth-wheel?


----------



## Neurotic

Bard is an NPC, don't worry.

Healer + buffer (although, my character can and does buff others, sooo, a diplomat or a rogue)


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Thanks! Either options is fine with me. I can play a bard. As a matter of fact, my last (pathfinder) character was a bard. Would a marshal be allowed? It is 'bard-like'...if I take over the bard (and it remains a bard) can I do some makeover?



After thinking about it, I'd say just make you're own character.



MetaVoid said:


> I've looked over the characters - you already have a bard (divine one) - is it also one of NPCs?
> Lorien is a strange bard with higher int than cha...
> 
> I can take Lorien over, I like the story - still would like a marshal, but bard can work. I cannot find Beloved leader feat. Finally, if I progress him to 11th, what prestige classes are allowed? I remember from early days it was what you used to specialized the character after around 5th-8th level (prestiges were in essence precursors of PF archetypes).



A marshal would be interesting. I've never had a player play a marshal before. 

For prestige classes, I'm open to using almost anything from an official sourcebook. I own almost all the v.3.5 books. But lets avoid using anything from one of the setting books. So, no prestige classes from Forgotten Realms, Eberron, Dragonlance, etc.

Let me know your ideas, and I'll let you know if there is anything that goes against the 'feel' of Harqual and the Strandlands. It should be fine.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW @MetaVoid, when you roll your stats, roll 4d6 nine times, pick the best six, and arrange however you like. You can also select an extra bonus feat at 1st level.


----------



## Knightfall

Restart: Kulan: Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God Game [IC]


----------



## MetaVoid

Not great, but not bad either

Top 6: 16, 14, 14, 14, 13, 13 - no low rolls, not extremes, I like it.

Low 3: 9, 11, 12

Attributes: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 2, 5, 1] = 9
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 3, 5, 5] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 6, 4, 4] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 1, 3, 4] = 13
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 4, 2, 2] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 3, 4, 4] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 6, 4, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 5, 4] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 4, 5, 2] = 13


What the group needs most?


----------



## Neurotic

We have :
Druid 11
Evoker 8 / Paragon 3
Cleric 5 / Ordained champion 4 / Divine disciple 2
Centaur 7 / Ranger 3 / Reeve 1
Fighter ?? NPC?
Divine bard NPC

Kinda heavy on melee, short on rogues/skills

So...bard / marshal (melee)/ dragon shaman (more melee) to enhance the front line could be useful...or an overkill


----------



## MetaVoid

So...options in order of preference:

*human marshal* - went to the dragons for help because something/someone (Lord Pandour?) sent him on some divination (Aeron?) - he is/was a lesser commander of the guard at the castle - his months with the dragons resulted in dragon devotee (or dragon shaman or both) levels (I need to check the progression of the Marshal class)
draconic creature (probably human or azurin if allowed) monk 6 / fist of the forest 3 (draconic fluff) / sacred fist (or some other monk PrC) - the idea is "the dragons are taking a hand in the current crisis" - the problem: no connection to the players that I can see
Bard with Mourner alternative class features (or was it PrC?!) - hazy memory hmmm...whatever, he would be from Carnell, just doing his rounds as the undertaker
Spellthief - just thinking aloud - skill monkey with trapfinding, hopefully more interesting than plain rogue - going into Shadow dancer for always on hide in plain sight

If allowed, a level of several levels of a Binder might add some extra auras/powers

What is the starting wealth? Or number of items?


----------



## Knightfall

Neurotic said:


> We have :
> Fighter ??



Quinn is a 11th-level straight up fighter.


----------



## MetaVoid

Summary of questions  I'm going marshal route, Knightfall said he didn't have one earlier
1. Starting wealth? (or number of items) - I'll start with default wealth for 11th level
2. Can I take Ancestral relic + Anointed knight PrC (feat is a prerequisite) from Book of Exalted deeds)
3. Are flaws allowed (the story calls for _honorable_, I can play it that way without flaws, but if I can get a feat...  'My word is my bond'
4. We need to hammer out a story - I wrote some ideas up in the post #3657 for Carnel - I can take other variants to be connected to Angus or even an NPC
5. There are nifty things in dragon magazines - such as serrated / weighted weapons and reinforced armor - but I need to find my archive to be able to reference any of it  - but in general, are they allowed?
6. Magic item compendium has a nice marshal item set. Can I have it? It fits easily within wealth-by-level...


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> So...options in order of preference:
> 
> 1. *human marshal* - went to the dragons for help because something/someone (Lord Pandour?) sent him on some divination (Aeron?) - he is/was a lesser commander of the guard at the castle - his months with the dragons resulted in dragon devotee (or dragon shaman or both) levels (I need to check the progression of the Marshal class)



That's an interesting thought, but Lord Pendour died quite some time ago, and he might not have had that strong connection to the dragons of the Strandlands. Aeron is more likely. Dragon Shaman is an interesting choice and I'm fine with it.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> 2. draconic creature (probably human or azurin if allowed) monk 6 / fist of the forest 3 (draconic fluff) / sacred fist (or some other monk PrC) - the idea is "the dragons are taking a hand in the current crisis" - the problem: no connection to the players that I can see



For draconic creatures, I do have a custom version of the Dragonborn that's more 4e/5e-like than 3e-like. Here's a link to the stats I've created: Dragonborn of Harqual. I also have a homebrewed racial origin/species called the Dragontouched. It is LA +1 and is based off of the Draconic Creature template.

The Incarnum book isn't available for this campaign. Those 'rules' only exist in a very isolate section of my world and that doesn't include the Lands of Harqual. The Draconomicon and Dragon Magic are my 'go to' sourcebooks for dragon options for Kulan.

A monk character would be interesting and there is a 'very interesting' connection to a group of monks near Carnell that could work for such a character. I'll post more about that a bit later.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> 3. Bard with Mourner alternative class features (or was it PrC?!) - hazy memory hmmm...whatever, he would be from Carnell, just doing his rounds as the undertaker



The Mourner prestige class is in Dragon Magazine #311. I'm certain I have a copy of that magazine, somewhere, so I'll take a look. It should be fine.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> 4. Spellthief - just thinking aloud - skill monkey with trapfinding, hopefully more interesting than plain rogue - going into Shadow dancer for always on hide in plain sight



This is a interesting choice. note, however, that the game has mainly took place in rural, wilderness, and dungeon environments. Still, there are plots that will take the PCs into the cities of the Strandlands, eventually.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> If allowed, a level of several levels of a Binder might add some extra auras/powers



While I have that book, I'm not very familiar with that class. So, let's say no for now, and we might revisit it later.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> What is the starting wealth? Or number of items?



Starting wealth is the standard amount for an 11th-level PC character, so 66,000 gp.

Sorry I didn't get back to you right away, EN World crashed on me yesterday while I was trying to write this reply.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Summary of questions  I'm going marshal route, Knightfall said he didn't have one earlier



Okay.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Can I take Ancestral relic + Anointed knight PrC (feat is a prerequisite) from Book of Exalted deeds)



Book of Exalted Deeds is one of the primary books I use in my campaign.

BTW, I also have all of the "Complete" books and "Races of" books for 3E, which you can use without having to worry about too many restrictions. There are things in the later Complete books that I might need to look at again.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Are flaws allowed (the story calls for _honorable_, I can play it that way without flaws, but if I can get a feat...  'My word is my bond'



Flaws are allowed, as are almost all of the rules in Unearthed Arcana. What book is "My Word is my Bond" from? A quick search online only shows me a Pathfinder RPG feat with that name. (That would be a hard 'no'.)



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> We need to hammer out a story - I wrote some ideas up in the post #3657 for Carnel - I can take other variants to be connected to Angus or even an NPC



Angus's main connection to the region is his connection with Aeron, Caerth's (estranged) mentor and father figure. You and @Tellerian Hawke can work out something between the two of you, and it should be fine. Aeron grew up in a region known as the Wind Cities far to the north, but he doesn't talk about it... with anyone. Aeron also has a connection to the NPC bard, Lorien, but again, they haven't talked about how they know each other with the PCs.

I'm okay with the idea of having your PC be connected to the dragons of the region. There has been a lot chaos brewing around Carnell, and some of the younger dragons of the region, who follow the Tenets of the Balance, might be concerned the evil that seems to be rising around the village.

The Majestics, however, (usually) do not get directly involved unless massive armies start marching across their territories or start laying waste to nature, and even then they tend to simply put up magical barriers to protect primeval regions of the continent. One of the things the PCs might need to do is make contact with one of the key dragons of the Strandlands. It would be 'too convenient' for your PC to be an agent of one of these dragons. Still, a lesser connection is okay.

Perhaps your PC wishes to become a vassal of a dragon for some reason.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> There are nifty things in dragon magazines - such as serrated / weighted weapons and reinforced armor - but I need to find my archive to be able to reference any of it  - but in general, are they allowed?



As long I have the issue and can reference a specific rule or PC option, you are allowed to use resources from Dragon Magazine, within reason. I had a subscription for a long time, and I've found and bought many of issues from the 3E era that I was missing. I just need to know the magazine's #, so that I can doublecheck that I have a copy.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Magic item compendium has a nice marshal item set. Can I have it? It fits easily within wealth-by-level...



What is the name of the set? I'll take a look at it.

But, as long as it fits within the wealth provided for a starting 11th-level character, it should be fine. I consider the MIC and the Spell Compendium to be core books for my campaigns.

But, I'd like a bit of story to go along with how your PC acquired the set. Was it an heirloom from a relative or mentor? Did he have to fight for it? Did he capture it from a rival?

That sort of thing.


----------



## MetaVoid

Knightfall said:


> That's an interesting thought, but Lord Pendour died quite some time ago, and he might not have had that strong connection to the dragons of the Strandlands. Aeron is more likely. Dragon Shaman is an interesting choice and I'm fine with it.




No problem, that was just one of the ideas. 



Knightfall said:


> For draconic creatures, I do have a custom version of the Dragonborn that's more 4e/5e-like than 3e-like. Here's a link to the stats I've created: Dragonborn of Harqual. I also have a homebrewed racial origin/species called the Dragontouched. It is LA +1 and is based off of the Draconic Creature template.




LA+4? Dragontouched have no LA...maybe you linked some old post? Or changed it later?



Knightfall said:


> The Incarnum book isn't available for this campaign. Those 'rules' only exist in a very isolate section of my world and that doesn't include the Lands of Harqual. The Draconomicon and Dragon Magic are my 'go to' sourcebooks for dragon options for Kulan.



Sure, no problem.



Knightfall said:


> A monk character would be interesting and there is a 'very interesting' connection to a group of monks near Carnell that could work for such a character. I'll post more about that a bit later.



You don't have to, I'll play the marshal. Monk / marshal isn't a great combination with no armor/heavy armor and CHA (monk low stat) anti-synergy



Knightfall said:


> The Mourner prestige class is in Dragon Magazine #311. I'm certain I have a copy of that magazine, somewhere, so I'll take a look. It should be fine.



Good to know, but I'll play a marshal so, you don't have to waste time for it.




Knightfall said:


> This (spellthief) is a interesting choice. note, however, that the game has mainly took place in rural, wilderness, and dungeon environments. Still, there are plots that will take the PCs into the cities of the Strandlands, eventually.



Last on the list - those are just quick ideas - I'm focusing now on the marshal.

While I have that book, I'm not very familiar with that class. So, let's say no for now, and we might revisit it later.



Knightfall said:


> Starting wealth is the standard amount for an 11th-level PC character, so 66,000 gp.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back to you right away, EN World crashed on me yesterday while I was trying to write this reply.




Thank you for the answers. Fair warning - my background stories are long and more often than not on an epic side. No common soldiers for me


----------



## MetaVoid

Knightfall said:


> Book of Exalted Deeds is one of the primary books I use in my campaign.
> 
> BTW, I also have all of the "Complete" books and "Races of" books for 3E, which you can use without having to worry about too many restrictions. There are things in the later Complete books that I might need to look at again.



I'm usually using online references, but I do have scanned PDF book that I used to own or bought PDFs instead of physical copies. One can find online references and then look up things in the personal archive. I moved from 3e since 4e came out so...I don't have many 3e hard-copies any more. 



Knightfall said:


> Flaws are allowed, as are almost all of the rules in Unearthed Arcana. What book is "My Word is my Bond" from? A quick search online only shows me a Pathfinder RPG feat with that name. (That would be a hard 'no'.)



"My word is my bond" is not a flaw, it is his...hm...I don't know the english word for it...something he says often, his signature quote 
Kinda like 'I'll be back' from Schwarzenegger. Flaw honorable...I remember it, but I need to actually find it - it may or may not be something homebrewed for the character back then.



Knightfall said:


> Angus's main connection to the region is his connection with Aeron, Caerth's (estranged) mentor and father figure. You and Tellerian Hawke can work out something between the two of you, and it should be fine. Aeron grew up in a region known as the Wind Cities far to the north, but he doesn't talk about it... with anyone. Aeron also has a connection to the NPC bard, Lorien, but again, they haven't talked about how they know each other with the PCs.



So...Lorien if I play some kind of elf is good starting point. Or Caerth - somehow. Lady Pendour instead of the lord - but that would be tenuous at best.



Knightfall said:


> I'm okay with the idea of having your PC be connected to the dragons of the region. There has been a lot chaos brewing around Carnell, and some of the younger dragons of the region, who follow the Tenets of the Balance, might be concerned the evil that seems to be rising around the village.
> 
> The Majestics, however, (usually) do not get directly involved unless massive armies start marching across their territories or start laying waste to nature, and even then they tend to simply put up magical barriers to protect primeval regions of the continent. One of the things the PCs might need to do is make contact with one of the key dragons of the Strandlands. It would be 'too convenient' for your PC to be an agent of one of these dragons. Still, a lesser connection is okay.
> 
> Perhaps your PC wishes to become a vassal of a dragon for some reason.



This sounds like a need to read up on dragon lore in your world. What are Majestics? Gods? I'm fine with being connected to one lesser dragon. 



Knightfall said:


> What is the name of the set? I'll take a look at it.
> 
> But, as long as it fits within the wealth provided for a starting 11th-level character, it should be fine. I consider the MIC and the Spell Compendium to be core books for my campaigns.



Garb of the hero or something like that. I'll post something tonight.



Knightfall said:


> But, I'd like a bit of story to go along with how your PC acquired the set. Was it an heirloom from a relative or mentor? Did he have to fight for it? Did he capture it from a rival?



I was planning a story of some merit earning - maybe fall from grace afterward and adventuring to regain the favor, but for now it is all just a generic idea. Not even sure if dragons should be included in the story - it was mentioned because of dragon shaman and dragon touched idea. And @Neurotic likes ancestry feats - he pointed them out  I'm not thrilled with using all feats on the same subset without making combat character stronger. That is something fighter could do.

Alternative for the item set is an inheritance thing.

Not related to anything - I'm reading the campaign story from the start...there is a lot to cover


----------



## MetaVoid

*Regalia of the Hero*


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> LA+4? Dragontouched have no LA...maybe you linked some old post? Or changed it later?



My Dragontouched are based on the Draconic Creature template, so they have a LA +1. And, I used the updated version in the Draconomicon.

And for my Dragonborn, those stats haven't been playtested, and I haven't looked at them in some time. If you don't want to deal with that high of a LA, then we'll discard that idea for your PC. If you prefer, you can use the standard Dragonborn creation method from Races of the Dragon.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Thank you for the answers. Fair warning - my background stories are long and more often than not on an epic side. No common soldiers for me



That's fine. I'm all about details.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> I'm usually using online references, but I do have scanned PDF book that I used to own or bought PDFs instead of physical copies. One can find online references and then look up things in the personal archive. I moved from 3e since 4e came out so...I don't have many 3e hard-copies any more.



Okay.



MetaVoid said:


> "My word is my bond" is not a flaw, it is his...hm...I don't know the english word for it...something he says often, his signature quote
> Kinda like 'I'll be back' from Schwarzenegger. Flaw honorable...I remember it, but I need to actually find it - it may or may not be something homebrewed for the character back then.



Okay, so "my word is my bond" is a catchphrase. Got it.



MetaVoid said:


> So...Lorien if I play some kind of elf is good starting point. Or Caerth - somehow. Lady Pendour instead of the lord - but that would be tenuous at best.



Well, Lorien hasn't been a pivotal NPC for some time now, and he's not likely to rejoin the group any time soon. Also, Lorien isn't a local elf, so your PC's connection to him would likely be through Aeron. As I said, you could have your character have been someone Caerth knew growing up. Of course, most of Caerth's friends growing up were animals, not people.

There is the possibility that your PC could be a Pendour, or, at least, related in some way. The Pendours, as a noble family, originate from a city in the Strandlands known as Sandbreak. There are still Pendours there. Lord Peregrine Pendour was bit of a... misfit among his kin. He chose to become an adventurer in his youth, which didn't go over well with his parents.

You could have your PC be a full-blooded Pendour, or prehaps he is a illegitimate outcast who came looking for his "uncle." Lord Pendour's brother(*) was a bit of a philander, so he could have several illegitimate children out in the world. This would make your character the half-brother to the half-ogre boy, Brutus Wruck, who was killed by Eike, the man (now demon) that the PCs are hunting.

(*) I think I have a name for his brother, but if it turns out I don't, you can come up with the name.



MetaVoid said:


> This sounds like a need to read up on dragon lore in your world. What are Majestics? Gods? I'm fine with being connected to one lesser dragon.



See here: Dragons of Kulan.



MetaVoid said:


> I was planning a story of some merit earning - maybe fall from grace afterward and adventuring to regain the favor, but for now it is all just a generic idea. Not even sure if dragons should be included in the story - it was mentioned because of dragon shaman and dragon touched idea. And @Neurotic likes ancestry feats - he pointed them out  I'm not thrilled with using all feats on the same subset without making combat character stronger. That is something fighter could do.
> 
> Alternative for the item set is an inheritance thing.



Well, if you go with the Pendour connection that could offer you a good fall from grace story. Perhaps your character's mother was a noble of some prestige who had an affair with your PC's father and it was a hushed secret most of his life. When it came out, it was a huge scandal. The man who you thought was your father tried to murder your mother, forcing her to flee, and he disinherited you.

And, your true father died years ago, but you would have learned that you have family in Carnell who might be more accepting of you nito their midst. That's what Lord Pendour and Lady Pendour did with Brutus, and he was a half-ogre. Your PC wouldn't have known that Brutus had died, so he comes looking for his brother and finds out some evil cultist has killed him and stolen his family signet ring that your 'true' father gave to him.

how's that? 



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Not related to anything - I'm reading the campaign story from the start...there is a lot to cover



That's going to take you a while, but I appreciate the effort and dedication.


----------



## MetaVoid

I'm fine with LA+1, taking any more on 3/4 BAB class delays anointed knight.

Now to go into some extreme stories (just for fun) before asking real questions


Spoiler: Evil story



An evil warlord had a son that was even worst than he was. While the aging conqueror ate, wenched, and in general enjoyed the spoils...young one looked for more and more power and got into a cult summoning a chained god (evil (TM) ). Soon he was enmeshed in their schemes, but realized their depravity too late to do anything but follow along.

an innocent sacrifice was required and the ritual was nearly complete. But the wards haven't been set yet and good crusaders burst and the desperate fight commenced. The evil leader tried to finish the protective runes pulling his bodyguard (young warlord) with him, but one paladin burst through the defenders and slammed into him pushing them both into the summoning circle just as the victim was to be consumed. The paladin of course tried to shield the boy (why would it always need to be a girl sacrifice?) while the doubting warlord debated running the leader through or running out of the circle. He decided to risk it and ran the cult leader through.

The (whatever) appeared and grabbed both the paladin and the would-be cultist leaving the boy at the altar and hurled them to The Nine Hells, both warriors screaming (with paladin praying, without fear). Once they 'landed' the judge of the damned and the jury of pit fiends were already there rejoicing there was a paladin soul present. Unfortunately for them, Torm/Helm/Heironous/your good guy god intervened and took his soul to Heaven. Except the paladin saw something in the youth, some glimmer of hope, redemption maybe. And offered himself as collateral for boys' second chance.

Thus HELLBRED warrior with a sentient (soon to be) boy turned into a weapon was re-born.



Real questions:
harmonious knight paladin exchange level allowed ?- replaces smite with inspire courage 1/day
draconic creature is fine, what kind of dragons are allowed - or rather, what kind is both close enough and interested enough in the events?

I was thinking even reversing things staring a hexblade (it has spellcraft as class skill), but I'll just sacrifice cross-class skills 

The build would thus go something like (plus or minus level here or there)
Draconic 1 / Marshal 4 / Paladin 2 (total BAB 5) / Anointed knight 4


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> I'm fine with LA+1, taking any more on 3/4 BAB class delays anointed knight.



Okay.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Now to go into some extreme stories (just for fun) before asking real questions
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evil story
> 
> 
> 
> An evil warlord had a son that was even worst than he was. While the aging conqueror ate, wenched, and in general enjoyed the spoils...young one looked for more and more power and got into a cult summoning a chained god (evil (TM) ). Soon he was enmeshed in their schemes, but realized their depravity too late to do anything but follow along.
> 
> an innocent sacrifice was required and the ritual was nearly complete. But the wards haven't been set yet and good crusaders burst and the desperate fight commenced. The evil leader tried to finish the protective runes pulling his bodyguard (young warlord) with him, but one paladin burst through the defenders and slammed into him pushing them both into the summoning circle just as the victim was to be consumed. The paladin of course tried to shield the boy (why would it always need to be a girl sacrifice?) while the doubting warlord debated running the leader through or running out of the circle. He decided to risk it and ran the cult leader through.
> 
> The (whatever) appeared and grabbed both the paladin and the would-be cultist leaving the boy at the altar and hurled them to The Nine Hells, both warriors screaming (with paladin praying, without fear). Once they 'landed' the judge of the damned and the jury of pit fiends were already there rejoicing there was a paladin soul present. Unfortunately for them, Torm/Helm/Heironous/your good guy god intervened and took his soul to Heaven. Except the paladin saw something in the youth, some glimmer of hope, redemption maybe. And offered himself as collateral for boys' second chance.
> 
> Thus HELLBRED warrior with a sentient (soon to be) boy turned into a weapon was re-born.



I like it. Very interesting. I'll reread it again tommorw.

The main LG "good guy" deity in my campaign is named Jalivier (a North God).



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Real questions:
> harmonious knight paladin exchange level allowed ?- replaces smite with inspire courage 1/day
> draconic creature is fine, what kind of dragons are allowed - or rather, what kind is both close enough and interested enough in the events?
> 
> I was thinking even reversing things staring a hexblade (it has spellcraft as class skill), but I'll just sacrifice cross-class skills



I have Champions of Valor, so you're good to use that prestige class. Instead of Milil, the main god to use would be Damh (a North God). Another option would be Heward (an Interloper God).

I'll post a few details about my homebrewed version of Heward tomorrow. The Heward of Kulan (but mainly Harqual) is based on the Greyhawk hero-deity but is more important/powerful.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> The build would thus go something like (plus or minus level here or there)
> Draconic 1 / Marshal 4 / Paladin 2 (total BAB 5) / Anointed knight 4



That should be fine. Note that there are chaotic and neutral characters in the party but there aren't any evil characters. Still, Caerth is "very" true neutral.


----------



## MetaVoid

There is this variant:





						SRD - Paladin
					






					srd.dndtools.org
				




*Alignment*: Neutral good.
​


Spoiler: Sentinel



The sentinel is a wandering crusader who often lives the life of a nomad, sleeping under the stars and taking what sustenance he can from the natural world. He does so in order to patrol the breadth of the world, constantly watching for incursions from the Lower Planes. The sentinel finds the endless hordes of demons, devils, and other fiends to be the most offensive and dangerous threat to life, and he has sacrificed much in order to become the perfect warrior, dedicated to preventing them from gaining any further hold on the world he loves.

To the sentinel, evil is simply that: evil. It can be hidden under a haze of entropy and chaos, it can masquerade under a hundred diabolically written laws, or it can revel in the truth of its cruelty. It makes no difference to the sentinel, nor do the methods he uses to combat it. Often, a sentinel uses the laws of the land and local governments to fight against incursions of evil, but just as often, he is forced to fight alone, against established tradition, and against the will of society. The fight against evil is treacherous though, for the sentinel must take care to protect that which is good and pure in the world, lest he become that which he loathes.

Sentinels are always neutral good. They usually worship good deities that have loosely organized churches. Sentinels form into loosely knit groups that rarely, if ever, physically meet. When they do meet. the meetings take place in large lodges and are both brief and to the point. Sentinels prefer to communicate with their kin via an elaborate network of trail glyphs and markers. They enjoy the company of druids and rangers, and they often work with members of those classes to accomplish a common goal.



Might be a better fit for draconic human serving the balance. The story earlier was while I entertained the idea of Hellbred - which is still possible since it is LA+0 if it can be turned draconic (it is cheesy though because multiple stats increases - storywise, it goes from evil to paladinhood to serving the dragons of balance so it fits)



The story for normal "Pandour-heir" human would be:
- born into a noble family, went to some traditional military school for second or third sons of noble families where he got into the officers and became leader of men (marshal). Something caused him or his family a disgrace (to be determined, possibly on puberty his heritage showed and was misinterpreted as demonic) and he was ostracized and turned from military career into religious one that sharpened his focus (maybe first part happened early in his life (but 4 levels isn't for unproven children?)  )

Anyhow, as a paladin he got into esoterica, got involved into a cult hunting. And now two different ways for the story:
1. he got good at it and was involved in the hunting FOR the dragons (and educated in their ways and accepted regalia of the hero from the old teacher to continue the tradition and Anointed Knight levels to improve the relic he received)
2. (similar to the original one): cult, evil boy repenting, but too late to save him. Now paladin walks around with cursespewing sword (+3 modifier so too expensive, but story appropriate) - that needs to be redeemed (game going from that +3 to holy (+2) and something else (holy surge or something like that) ) - I would have to build lessening of the evil of the sword and I'm not really knowledgable about all possible weapon properties or the rules to change the enchantments, so...just a story  - it already happened


----------



## MetaVoid

Damh is too flighty for a paladin, what are draconic gods? There is a song dragon after all 
Jalivier it is.

Rules question: can I add charisma bonus to Rearguard's cape (marshal aura enhancing item)?


----------



## MetaVoid

Name: Vorel (color sufix) Maekrix (Beautiful (color) Leader)
Player: MetaVoid
Race/Class: dragonblood human marshal 4 / sentinel(paladin) 2/anointed knight 4
(level 1 of marshal loses armor proficiency for Dragonscale husk)
(level 1 of paladin is harmonious knight substitution level)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Speed: Walk 30 ft.
Languages: Common, Draconic, one more



Spoiler: Basics



STR 16 (+3) (14 base + 2 racial)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 11 (+0) (13 base -2 racial)
CHA 22 (+6) (16 base + 2 racial +2 item + 2 levels)

Attributes: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 2, 5, 1] = 9
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 3, 5, 5] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 6, 4, 4] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 1, 3, 4] = 13
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 4, 2, 2] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 3, 4, 4] = 11
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 6, 4, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 5, 4] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 4, 5, 2] = 13

+4 racial vs magical sleep, paralysis
+4 sacred vs mind-affecting attacks of evil outsiders
Fort: 20 (10 base + 2 CON +1 vest +6 CHA +1 luck)
Ref: 12 (2 base + 2 DEX + 1 vest +6 CHA +1 luck)
Will: 16 (8 base + 0 WIS +1 vest +6 CHA +1 luck)
Will vs mind-affecting: 22 (8 base + 6 CHA +1 vest +6 CHA +1 luck)

BAB: +9/+4
Sword attack: +15/+10 / 1d8+6+1 19-20/x2 (two-handed 1d10)
(+4 (str) +1 (magic) +1(sharp) +1 elemental)
Claw attack: +12 / +7 claw / 1d3+3 20/x2
Ranged attack: +13 composite longbow (+3 str bonus) (damage 1d8+3, crit x3)

Initiative: +2
Hit Points: 85 = 8 + 3d8 + 6d10 + 10 x 2(CON)
AC: 29 (10 + 9 armor + 2 Dex +3 shield +1 natural +1 luck )
Speed: 20 (medium armor)
Languages known: Common, Draconic, one more





Spoiler: Racial Features



Dragontouched Traits
— +2 to Strength, -2 to Wisdom, +2 to Charisma.
— Medium-sized. As Medium creatures, dragontouched characters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
— Speed: Base land speed is 30 feet.
— Keen Vision (Ex): Dragontouched have low-light vision that allows them see twice as far as a human can in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. They also have darkvision at a range of 60 feet.
— 1 extra feat at 1st level.
— 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
— Natural Attacks: Dragontouched characters may attack with two claws and are always treated as being armed when using their natural attacks.
— Saves: A dragontouched character has a +4 racial bonus on saves against magic sleep effects and paralysis.
— Skills: +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks.
— Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
— Favored Class: Sorcerer. A multiclass dragontouched character’s sorcerer class does not count when determining whether he suffers an XP penalty for multiclassing.





Spoiler: Abilities



Feats:
Human: Dilate Aura
Campaign: Parrying shield (shield bonus to touch AC)
Flaw: Love of Nature / Draconic Skin (+1 nat AC)
Flaw: Honorable Challenge / Luck of Heroes (+1 luck AC and saves)
1st: Combat Reflexes
M1: Skill Focus (Diplomacy)
3rd: Weapon Focus
6th: Ancestral Relic
9th: Planar Touchstone (Peak of Continuation)
AK3: Sanctify Martial Strike

Auras:
Minor:
-- Master of Tactics: Bonus on damage rolls when flanking.
-- Determined Caster: Bonus on rolls to overcome spell resistance.
Major:
-- Motivate Attack: Bonus on melee attack rolls.

Grant move 1/day

Inspire courage 1/day
Smite evil 1/day
Divine grace (Cha to saves)
Resist fiendish lure: +4 sacred bonus to all saving throws against mind-affecting attacks of evil outsiders

Anoint self:
-- Unbroken flesh DR 3/-
-- Deep strike 3/day +2d6 dmg
Anoint weapon:
-- Unicorn blood (Fort DC 17 1d3 Str and 1d4 Str 1 minute later)





Spoiler: Skills



Appraise INT 1+0 = 1
Balance DEX 2+0-4 = -2
Bluff CHA 6+6 = 12
Climb STR 4+0-4 = 0
Concentration CON 2+0 = 2
Craft INT 1+9 = 10
Decipher Script INT 1+0 = 1
Diplomacy CHA 6+1+3+2 =12
Disable Device INT 1+0 = 1
Disguise CHA 6+0 = 6
Escape Artist DEX 2+0-4 = -2
Forgery INT 1+0 = 1
Gather Information CHA 6+0 = 6
Handle Animal CHA 6+0 = 6
Heal WIS 0+1 = 1
Hide DEX 2+0-4-5=-7
Intimidate CHA 6+1+2 = 9
Jump STR 3+0-4 = -1
Knowledge (arcana) INT 1+3 =
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) INT 1+0 = 1
Knowledge (dungeoneering)INT 1+0 = 1
Knowledge (geography)INT 1+0 = 1
Knowledge (history)INT 1+0 = 1
Knowledge (local)INT 1+5 = 6
Knowledge (nature)INT 1+1 = 2
Knowledge (nobility and royalty)INT 1+1 = 2
Knowledge (religion)INT 1+5 = 6
Knowledge (the planes)INT 1+8 = 9
Listen WIS 0+1 = 1
Move Silently DEX 2+0-4 = -2
Open Lock DEX 2+0 = 2
Perform (Oratory) CHA 6+1 = 6
Ride DEX 2+1 = 3
Search INT 1+0 = 1
Sense Motive WIS 0+0 = 0
Sleight of Hand DEX 2+0-4 = -2
Speak Language
Spellcraft INT 1+6/2 = 4
Spot WIS 0+1 = 2
Survival WIS 0+0 = 0
Swim STR 3+1-4 = 0
Tumble DEX 2+0-4 = -2
Use Magic Device CHA 6+0 = 6
Use Rope DEX 2+0 = 2





Spoiler: Equipment



Morsus Draconis
-- Sizing Dragonfang +1 Resounding Magebane longsword (24765 gp)
(with sizing (5000gp), +3 (wand-chamber (200gp), Resilient(100gp +5hp), Baskethilt(50gp +4 vs disarm), Blood groove (100gp hardness +2, weight -20%), Razor-sharp(1000gp +1 damage) +3 18000)

-- Commander variable shield +2 (11300gp) (dragonhide shield +2)
-- Iron ward shield crystal (500gp)

-- Dragonbone composite (str +3) longbow (200gp) range 130', 1d8+3/x3

-- Dimension stride boots (2000gp) - feet
-- Helm of tactics (2000gp) - head
-- Badge of valor (1200gp) - throat
-- Rearguard's cape of charisma +2(7000gp = 2000gp + 4000gp + 1000gp) - shoulders
-- Vest of resistance +1 - torso
-- Healing belt (750gp) - belt
-- Gauntlets of ogre strength +2 (2000gp) - hand
-- Ring of darkhidden (2000gp) - ring

arm - empty
face - empty

-- Horn of resilience (5000gp)
-- Bag of holding I (2500gp)

-- Potion of healing (50gp) - belt
-- Wand of Cure light wounds (750gp) - chambered
-- Silver MW dagger (22gp) - belt

-- Money pouch            (1gp) - contains silver and copper
-- Travel Rations x10    (5gp) - bag of holding
-- Pandour signet ring    (5gp) - finger
-- Waterskin            (1gp) - bag of holding
-- Bedroll                (0,1gp) - bag of holding
-- Silkrope 50'            (10gp) - bag of holding

-- Healers kit            (50gp) - bag of holding
-- Silver Holy Symbol    (25gp) - bag of holding

-- Antitoxin            (50gp) - belt
-- Holy water x2        (50gp) - belt and bag of holding
-- Tanglefoot bag        (50gp) - belt
- -Atramen oil x2      (100gp) - belt

Remaining gold: 2615gp 6sp 30cp





Spoiler: Appearance, personality, and background



Appearance:
A man in his early thirties with long flowing black hair with one white streak at the temple. Vorian, when he sheds his scales is a lithe man with a very intense gaze that flits from thing to thing analyzing every situation. His heritage gave him few signs of the dragon, the most prominent being the scales around his eyes.

He prefers vibrant colors, with green and brown dominating the assembly.

Personality:
Vorian is friendly enough, but often too literal in his understanding of expressions. He can be sociable when he tries due to his early day within noble circles, but he is more at home among soldiers and similar-minded groups that prefer clear and direct communication.

Background:
TBD


----------



## Knightfall

@MetaVoid,

The sentinel is considered a core class for my campaign world, as are all the variant paladins from that issue of Dragon Magazine.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Name: Vorian Maekrix
> Player: *Neurotic *



Did you cut and paste a 'template' from one of @Neurotic's PCs. How do 'you' and 'Neurotic' know each other again?


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Damh is too flighty for a paladin, what are draconic gods? There is a song dragon after all
> Jalivier it is.







"D" refers to the dragon gods listed in the Draconomicon. The two dragon deities noted with a "†" are homebrewed. Tamara might be a good choice to combine with Jalivier. Or you could go with Zelloran, since your PC is a dragontouched.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> Rules question: can I add charisma bonus to Rearguard's cape (marshal aura enhancing item)?



So, you want to combine the benefits of the Rearguard's Cape and a Cloak of Charisma? I have no problem with that as long as you properly combine the gp values from the two items.


----------



## Neurotic

we know each other from high school before he went abroad.

As for the template, it is from my low(er) level marshal - I sent it as a starting point when he mentioned he would like to play one:








						Four Lands - Gallery of Heros
					

Addison Darkhair (The Great North) "Scourge of Saint Heironeous" WIKI Human Female Lawful Good CL 12  Order of Levels: HP1/WM1/WM2/WM3/WM4/WM5/WM6/WM7/WM8/HP2/HP3/SE1   72,000 to start (need 78,000 for CL13)  Human Paragon 3 / Warmage (Eclectic Learning) 8 / Sacred Exorcist 1...




					www.enworld.org
				




For the items, I think he's asking how to combine stuff. If so:
The Magic Item Compendium describes the cost of adding a 2nd magic property to a magic item (MIC 233) :


> "In most cases, if the item is one that occupies a body slot, the cost of adding any additional ability to that item is 1-1/2 times the value of the added power (or the value of the added power plus 1/2 the value of the existing item, if the added power normally costs more than the existing item). "



so it would be 4000 (for charisma) + lower of (4000 / 2 OR cape value / 2) 

And @MetaVoid:

your armor bonus from the husk is too high, it should be +9 (6 + 1/3 levels)
you don't have Draconic Heritage prerequisite for Draconic skin - apologies if you and knightfall agreed on it - you asked for a review
sanctify martial strike needs WFocus
your draco items aren't defined in terms of color (I realize this is not a complete character so I'll shut up now  )


----------



## MetaVoid

Thank you for the rules and review
I assumed I got the draconic heritage with dragon touched - I mean the feat serves as a gateway to give you dragon blood type.
@Knightfall: I can replace combat reflexes if needed. And I'll have to change Sanctify if I cannot get weapon focus 
I'll finish the equipment first

Where can I find Zelloran?


----------



## MetaVoid

Updated my earlier post

What dragons make most sense to a) make equipment out of and b) to be agent of?


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Where can I find Zelloran?



*Zelloran*
_The Adventurer, The Dragontouched, The Warrior_

*Demigod
Symbol:* A white shield with a stylized dragon's head emblazoned on it (any color)
*Home Plane:* Material Plane
*Godly Realm:* Wanders
*Alignment:* True neutral
*Portfolio:* Half-dragons, dragontouched, warriors
*Worshipers:* Anarchs, corrupters, enforcers, half-dragons, incarnates, knights, kobolds, lizardfolk, sentinels, the dragontouched, those who live as adventurers
*Cleric Alignments:* N, LN, NG, CN, NE
*Domains:* Chaos, Dragon, Evil, Good, Law, War
*Favored Weapon:* Longsword (claw)

That is as much detail as I had on Zelloran (until now). The deity has never been used in any of my games before. But, he is a warrior god and was once a mortal being... likely he was born a half-dragon. As a neutral god, many of his followers respect (and/or follow) the Tenets of the Balance, but his priests usually aren't fanatical about it.

Besides half-dragons and the dragontouched, kobolds and lizardfolk also worship him, but his faith allows almost any warrior type (and racial origin) into their fold. True paladins and blackguards are the obvious exception, as are warrior types that must be one of the four extreme alignments (LG, LE, CG, CE). As you can see from the list of worshipers above, all of the neutral holy warriors have a place in his faith, so your character would be well respected by his followers.

On Harqual, Zelloran isn't considered to be associated with either of the two key pantheons (the North Gods and the Sword Gods), but he's not considered an Interloper God either. (He is a World God.) His faith is known across Kulan, but it varies from continent to continent and he's not a very powerful (or well known) god. His faith is strongest where there are communities of dragon-blooded peoples. (More details about that a bit later.)

He and Viccan are often thought to be brothers, as they were both elevated to godhood by Io as the same time. Part of the legend says they had a sister, as well, who became a 'higher being' instead of dragon deity, but no one seems to know her name. Viccan and Zelloran's priests will not speak it or even talk about it.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Updated my earlier post
> 
> What dragons make most sense to a) make equipment out of and b) to be agent of?



For worshippers of the dragon deities, making equipment out of dragon parts is considered taboo, if the faith is aligned with the Tenets. This would include the most devoted of Zelloran's faithful. Exceptions are made if a dragon has died in combat and agreed to let his remains be used in such a manner. Those that wish to gain such gear usually have to have a good reason or go on a quest to be granted such items.

EDIT: Exceptions are more often made for the dragon-blooded.


----------



## MetaVoid

Knightfall said:


> For worshippers of the dragon deities, making equipment out of dragon parts is considered taboo, if the faith is aligned with the Tenets.
> 
> EDIT: Exceptions are more often made for the dragon-blooded.



Ah, I assumed it would be expected equipment, maybe dragon bone equipment not (although rogue dragons get killed), but dragon hide armor/shields mention taking selected scales - this can be done without killing the dragons if a living dragon takes pains to collect them (or  better yet multiple dragons)

I was thinking about taking a flaw "metal allergy" and thus making essentially all equipment non-metal.
I'm not dead-set on that - I'm taking suggestions for replacements

Zellorian sounds perfect. Longsword as a favorite weapon, War and Good domains (not that I will use them)

Questions:
1. Is Draconic Heritage subsumed within Dragontouched?
2. Even if I replace the equipment, what would be the color of the patron dragon?

I corrected AC bonus. Took weapon focus instead of draconic aura (removes either healing potential or bonus to hit for all, giving only me +1 to hit). I changed the name to full draconic - essentially abandoning his 'human name' to become a dragon champion. Meaning not leader of dragons, but leader of their agents.

I would like to have some organization to belong to (something like protectors of balance, hunters of rogue dragons or some such)


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Thank you for the rules and review
> I assumed I got the draconic heritage with dragon touched - I mean the feat serves as a gateway to give you dragon blood type.



I created my homebrewed Dragontouched racial origin before dragon-blooded was officially part of the v.3.5 rules. (I believe it was introduced in the Dragon Magic sourcebook.) You can choose to take Draconic Heritage as your 1st-level campaign bonus feat, without the prerequisite, if you wish. But you cannot take any other draconic bloodline feats, that require levels in sorcerer, unless you have those levels.

It isn't required, however, for your character to be considered dragon-blooded. Dragontouched are automatically considered to be dragon-blooded just like dragonborn and half-dragons.

Your PC isn't considered a dragon-blooded human. He is dragontouched. Dragontouched usually do not consider themselves to be human. (It really depends on how each character is raised and by whom.) Think of the origin as a different species even though it has the human racial bonuses.

When a dragontouched mates with a human (or most other racial origins) the result is 99% likely to be another dragontouched. When the other parent is a dragonborn (or other 'stronger' dragon-blooded origins), the chance drops to 50%, however. If the other parent is a dwarf, elf, or any other long-lived racial origin, then the chance of a dragontouched is 75%. The longer-lived humanoid species have stronger bloodlines than humans, so such a child has a stronger likelihood to be a dwarf or an elf.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> @Knightfall: I can replace combat reflexes if needed. And I'll have to change Sanctify if I cannot get weapon focus
> I'll finish the equipment first



Don't forget that being dragontouched gives you a bonus feat (as if he was human) at first level and you get an extra 1st-level feat as a campaign bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Ah, I assumed it would be expected equipment, maybe dragon bone equipment not (although rogue dragons get killed), but dragon hide armor/shields mention taking selected scales - this can be done without killing the dragons if a living dragon takes pains to collect them (or  better yet multiple dragons)



While using the remains of a rogue dragon wouldn't be as taboo, your character could be branded as a 'dragon slayer' by the Knights Majestic (even if that's not the case). Dragons have a very strong negative view about those who would use the body parts of any dragon to make such equipment.

A character who is dragon-blooded is more likely to be granted an exception, but they must be very careful not to lose such items (or have them stolen) and must never lend them to anyone else.

The Knights Majestic never use such equipment (even those that are dragon-blooded), and they tend to hunt down and kill those who do kill dragons (even rogue dragons) and make dragon-based equipment (even though it isn't considered illegal to make such gear in most lands). Of course, they're way more fanatical about it than most people!

FYI.. the Majestic Knights are found almost exclusively in the Lands of Harqual.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> I was thinking about taking a flaw "metal allergy" thus made essentially all equipment non-metal.
> I'm not dead-set on that - I'm taking suggestions for replacements



See, now that would be a great reason why your PC would be allowed to have equipment that is made from dragons. He would likely carry special documentation on him just in case he comes into contact with members of the Knights Majestic or a dragon who might take offense to his gear. (He still shouldn't wear such gear in the presence of a dragon who lives within the Tenets. It wouldn't matter for a rogue dragon... if you don't care about offending such a dragon.)


----------



## MetaVoid

Knightfall said:


> I created my homebrewed Dragontouched racial origin before dragon-blooded was officially part of the v.3.5 rules. (I believe it was introduced in the Dragon Magic sourcebook.) You can choose to take Draconic Heritage as your 1st-level campaign bonus feat, without the prerequisite, if you wish. But you cannot take any other draconic bloodline feats, that require levels in sorcerer, unless you have those levels.




Dragontouched says: In addition, you can select draconic feats as if you were a sorcerer of your character level.
This implies it is inherited - I got a feeling it was something like dragonborn - a ritual you underwent to be imbued with power of dragons...I may have misunderstood it completely 



Knightfall said:


> It isn't required, however, for your character to be considered dragon-blooded. Dragontouched are automatically considered to be dragon-blooded just like dragonborn and half-dragons.



Yes, I wouldn't take it for dragon-bloodedness, but as a prerequisite for draconic feats.




Knightfall said:


> Don't forget that being dragontouched gives you a bonus feat (as if he was human) at first level and you get an extra 1st-level feat as a campaign bonus.



I didn't, I marked it "human" and the campaign bonus "kulan".



I have a feeling this is growing more complicated by rules you made vs rules created after you created yours, and compounded by my assumption of how things are working instead of asking how they really work.

Can I bother you to simply list things I have to do to have a valid build - or anull it completely and I'll make do with non-dragon theme (except for dragon-touched).


----------



## MetaVoid

As I said, I'm not wed to the idea of draconic equipment, it simply struck me as cool flavor - I mean, +1 elemental damage will not make nor break the build  There is True steel or something like that in Exalted deeds, there is frystal that is kinda good crystal material etc...there are plenty of non-metal options


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Dragontouched says: In addition, you can select draconic feats as if you were a sorcerer of your character level.
> This implies it is inherited - I got a feeling it was something like dragonborn - a ritual you underwent to be imbued with power of dragons...I may have misunderstood it completely



As I noted, I created my Dragontouched based on what existed before Dragon Magic was published. I hadn't gotten around to updating it to try to mess it better with what exists in that sourcebook. I think it is okay to incorporate the Dragontouched feat into the racial traits for my version of the racial origin. (I had forgotten about that feat in Dragon Magic. Sorry.)

We'll go with that and see how it plays. I might have to adjust the LA for future dragontouched characters but for your PC we'll leave it at +1.



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> I have a feeling this is growing more complicated by rules you made vs rules created after you created yours, and compounded by my assumption of how things are working instead of asking how they really work.
> 
> Can I bother you to simply list things I have to do to have a valid build - or anull it completely and I'll make do with non-dragon theme (except for dragon-touched).



I don't want to make it too complicated for you. If you feel there is too much campaign restriction then go ahead and change it to be a non-draconic origin. It's up to you. We can work through it.

But, I need to have lunch now. I'll check back in later.


----------



## MetaVoid

I think that is all - if I'm dragontouched I can take draconic feats...matter of equipment is easily changed.

Same for the color of the patrong dragon
Thank you


----------



## MetaVoid

@JustinCase, @Scotley, @ScottDeWar_jr, @Tellerian Hawke, call for quick review if you catch some extra errors?
I'll post in RG later today.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> I think that is all - if I'm dragontouched I can take draconic feats...matter of equipment is easily changed.



Yes, you can take draconic feats for which you meet the requirements. Your type isn't dragon, however. Most of the dragon-inspired feats in Draconomicon only require the character to speak Draconic as the main 'dragon-based' requirement. In Races of the Dragon, you can take any feats that require you to have the Dragonblood subtype since you've already selected Draconic Heritage as one of your feats.

You wouldn't be able to take feats specifically for half-dragons or dragonborn such as Dragon Breath.



MetaVoid said:


> Same for the color of the patron dragon
> Thank you



If you choose to pick a specific lineage for your character and take the appropriate feat from Dragon Magic, then you can take any feats that requires that lineage. For my homebrewed dragontouched, you don't have to take a lineage, but free to pick one.

In the Lands of Harqual, lineage isn't as important as following the Tenets of the Balance. So, even if your draconic sire was a rogue dragon, as long as your character has rejected that parent and swore himself to the tenets, he would be accepted by dragons who do so as well. Of course, since he's a dragonblooded humanoid and not a _true_ dragon, he isn't forced to swear to the tenets unless he chooses to do so.

While dragons living within the Balance must swear to the tenets (or be branded a rogue), they don't insist that non-dragons do so (unless they are their servants), but they respect those that make that choice, especially druids, most rangers, and some barbarians. Members of the Knights Majestic must swear to the Tenets of the Balance.



MetaVoid said:


> @JustinCase, @Scotley, @ScottDeWar_jr, @Tellerian Hawke, call for quick review if you catch some extra errors?
> I'll post in RG later today.



Both JustinCase and Scotley seem to be unavailable, for whatever reasons, so I don't think we can expect them back any time soon. ScottDeWar_jr will be back after Christmas. Until then, it looks like it will be just you, me, @Neurotic and Tellerian Hawke (who will be running his own PC [Angus] and Quinn until SDWjr is back).

I have this sense the JustinCase will be back at some point (in August he had a lot going on), but I'm really not sure about Scotley's situation. For now, I will run both characters as NPCs until I can confirm that JC and Scotley are returning. If Scotley isn't coming back (I hope he's okay), then I might have to retire Phar to the background.

Anyway, I looked at your rogues gallery post and it all seems okay. We can iron out your character's background as we play. I just need to know which character (PC or NPC) you'd prefer Litrix to be connected. Are you going with the 'illegitimate Pendour' idea or something else? If you go with Aeron, then perhaps Angus heard 'stories about Litrix' from Aeron (but likely hasn't met the man) when they fought alongside each other in the Ahamudian-Imperium War.

Go ahead and introduce your PC in the IC thread.


----------



## MetaVoid

I would prefer to be an actual agent of the dragon - with a color lineage that is local to either Carnell or wherever the rest of the Pandours are (whatever makes more sense). 
I'm going with "he is Pandour, successful noble second or third son until his heritage became apparent and misunderstood for draconic. He was purified in the temple and educated as a holy warrior and subtly guided by those in the know toward purification rituals (anointed knight) and dragon service.

He would swear to the tenets. And I think I need a bit more research into non-draconic non-metalic materials (chitin maybe?, crystals?)

Also, next level - if we get that far - the sword becomes intelligent, so plan his purpose, powers, the whole kebab.

Also, I 'accidentally' got drunk yesterday so full description and story tomorrow


----------



## MetaVoid

Not many choices for non-metalic weapons - there is blueice/rimefire ice, psi crystal, duskwood, obsidian (cool!), frystal. The rest are metalic. 
Oerthblood is expensive...but very powerful.

Let's try with dragonbone items - I'll make the story of the weapon something that every dragon (-touched) will know about


----------



## Knightfall

@MetaVoid, I saw your IC post. I'm going to wait until @Neurotic and @Tellerian Hawke both reply before adding my own reply.


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> I would prefer to be an actual agent of the dragon - with a color lineage that is local to either Carnell or wherever the rest of the Pandours are (whatever makes more sense).
> I'm going with "he is Pandour, successful noble second or third son until his heritage became apparent and misunderstood for draconic. He was purified in the temple and educated as a holy warrior and subtly guided by those in the know toward purification rituals (anointed knight) and dragon service.
> 
> He would swear to the tenets. And I think I need a bit more research into non-draconic non-metalic materials (chitin maybe?, crystals?)
> 
> Also, next level - if we get that far - the sword becomes intelligent, so plan his purpose, powers, the whole kebab.
> 
> Also, I 'accidentally' got drunk yesterday so full description and story tomorrow



The Pendours are a human noble family, so they wouldn't have an associated dragon type associated with their Noble House. Here is the coat of arms for the Pendours of Sandbreak. Note that Carnell is not close to Sandbreak.




If you want to base your character's dragon origin based on the colors of the coat of arms, that would be fine. That would be either black, gold, or purple (or even silver). The chromatic purple dragons are quite rare and tend to be NE. Golds are most likely to be LN while blacks are most often CN. Silvers are usually N.

Those are the associated 'balanced' alignments with each of those dragon types.

The area around the city of Sandbreak is primarily coastal desert, pastoral (inland), and beach. The environment is primarily temperate, so a bronze dragon lineage could be a good choice for your PC. Bronzes are usually LN.

Another good choice would be Copper, as they tend to be NG.

I'll post details about some of local dragons of the Strandlands later. I did post the details in the OOC thread for some previous Knowledge check, but I believe the info is in Spoilers.


----------



## Neurotic

Two really diplomatic characters for introduction  I'll post something after lunch (couple of hours from now at most)


----------



## MetaVoid

I'm not going for "family" colors because it wouldn't be my 'real' family.
The story gives a twist to 'philandering Pandour male' - he is a child of a scorned wife (and draconic traveler) 

Blue origin for the draconic heritage. For the weapon - I'll leave that in your hands - you know your world history best. Read the story in RG


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> I'm not going for "family" colors because it wouldn't be my 'real' family.
> The story gives a twist to 'philandering Pandour male' - he is a child of a scorned wife (and draconic traveler)
> 
> Blue origin for the draconic heritage. For the weapon - I'll leave that in your hands - you know your world history best. Read the story in RG



For a blue origin, the obvious choice in the Strandlands in the dragon known as Thunderback whose lair is near the City of Helt, which is south of where the PCs currently are located. Thunderback is the most important blue dragon in the Thunderlands, and he's definitely a follower of the Tenets of the Balance. He can also be a bit mercurial about those who enter his territory without his permission.

The PCs are not near his territory, at this point.

Sandbreak is located far to to the northwest of where the PCs are located. If you want the blue dragon to be local to that area, I'll have to come up with another name (unless you already came up with one... I haven't checked the RG yet tonight). You're PC's dragon parent wouldn't be as powerful as Thunderback.

EDIT: Okay, I skimmed your character's background. Very detailed. FYI, the noble family name is spelled 'Pendour'. I'll read it in more detail tomorrow. It's past 2 A.M. and I need to go to bed.


----------



## MetaVoid

Litrix's parent was another dragontouched, he could range far out with his tasks for his organisation. Thunderback is fine as a remote ancestor - unless dragontouched is equivalent to a half-dragon?
He is also good as a patron for his grand-grand-grandson  to look into this situation.

He is now on a mission and he moved away from the territory...

I warned you about the background - I never manage without 2-3 pages with at least one specific point described. And you can (I hope) follow up the leveling


----------



## Knightfall

MetaVoid said:


> Litrix's parent was another dragontouched, he could range far out with his tasks for his organisation. Thunderback is fine as a remote ancestor - unless dragontouched is equivalent to a half-dragon?
> He is also good as a patron for his grand-grand-grandson  to look into this situation.
> 
> He is now on a mission and he moved away from the territory...



Okay, that's fine. We'll have Thunderback be "great-great-grandpa."



			
				MetaVoid said:
			
		

> I warned you about the background - I never manage without 2-3 pages with at least one specific point described. And you can (I hope) follow up the leveling



Yes, you did. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

My plan is to add a post before the weekend.


----------



## JustinCase

And just like that, two months passed since I last logged in.   



Knightfall said:


> I have this sense the JustinCase will be back at some point



Good call, because here I am! 

Now, I shall need some time to catch up... Please bear with me.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> And just like that, two months passed since I last logged in.



Welcome back! 



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Good call, because here I am!
> 
> Now, I shall need some time to catch up... Please bear with me.



No worries. The pace will likely be a little slower for a while.


----------



## Neurotic

Knightfall said:


> No worries. The pace will likely be a little slower for a while.



Nooooo!! 

My country is entering Euro zone and we're changing the currency from our local to euro. I cannot do anything before New Year, but I'm fairly free afterwards...game on!


----------



## Knightfall

I will try to add another post before the end of the weekend. I've been feeling sick, so it might not happen until later in the week.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I might have issues with my computer again. It didn't boot properly this morning, but it is working fine right now. Fingers crossed that it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Knightfall

New reply added.


----------



## Knightfall

Doctor's appointment today. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------

